# OWL - Ich habe etwas neues ....



## JENSeits (3. Februar 2011)

Hier der Thread für alle neuen Errungenschaften und was sonst so dazu gehört! 

Danke Frank für den Denkanstoß! 


Viel Spaß!


----------



## Domme02 (3. Februar 2011)

bei mir gabs vor ein Paar Tagen endlich neue Fahrradschuhe....
(P.S: war zu faul selber ein Bild zu machen aber so sehen sie aus )






die alten haben mittlerweile nach 2 Jahre Einsatz bei mir und nen Paar beim Vorbesitzer, angefangen sich selber aufzulösen^^ Teilweise hatten sie nur noch halbe Schnallen und die Sohle war lose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (3. Februar 2011)

sooo, wenn der schice bilderuploader her nicht will dann kann er mich halt kreuzweise und ich löse das problem anders. wozu hat man webspace?! 

weitere teile für den schneemenschen. noch nicht hier, aber schon bezahlt ;-)


----------



## RolfK (3. Februar 2011)

Seit Ende Dezember warte ich jetzt schon auf diese Teile hier






Sollen angeblich diese Woche beim Händler ankommen - hm


----------



## kris. (3. Februar 2011)

nice 
kostenpunkt?


----------



## RolfK (3. Februar 2011)

124.- bei BMorder

Hatte die Meat Hook letztes Jahr in Willingen gekauft für das Demo was ich da noch hatte, und der Grip ist einfach spitze. Die Clux sind etwas flacher und sollten so auch fürs Endurobiken und Touren geeignet sein. Klickis mag ich nicht mehr. Im Alter wird man halt komisch


----------



## JENSeits (3. Februar 2011)

Komisch ist anders 

Ich hab Heute auch noch etwas bekommen: 

Sugoi Helium Jacke 
Gore Windstopper Armlinge + Beinlinge




und im Tausch + Bargeld gegen mein Dakie Apex ein Camelback


----------



## kris. (3. Februar 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> 124.- bei BMorder



Hui, dann probiere ich doch lieber erst die nc-17.


----------



## Zearom (3. Februar 2011)

Diese woche kam bei mir die Endura Hummvee an. Leider war der Druckknopf nach der ersten Wäsche hinüber und öffnete sich bereits beim Hinschauen.






Heute kam sie dann aus der Änderungsschneiderei zurück und ist nun wieder in der Wäsche, hab mich im Matsch ausgetobt XD

Und ausserdem... Druckknöpfe sind eh ********, öffnen sich wenn mans nicht braucht, und wenn man man sie schnell öffnen will (aus welchen Gründen auch immer ) klemmen sie...


----------



## nippelspanner (4. Februar 2011)

Neue Pedale habe ich auch. 
Kommen aber nur bei Eis und Schnee zum Einsatz.
Bin sonst doch Klickifan.


----------



## cauw (4. Februar 2011)

@nippelspanner: geilomat das sind die PoM !!


ps. es war sehr schön gestern....


PoM: Pedal of the month


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (4. Februar 2011)

Habt ihr wenigstens den von mir empfohlenen Kirschwasseraufguss gemacht?


----------



## cauw (4. Februar 2011)

Na klar auf die Mandeln


----------



## kris. (5. Februar 2011)

Und neulich hat der liebe Postbote schon die hier gebracht:


----------



## Prometheus2018 (5. Februar 2011)

Auch bei mir war mal wieder der nette Postbote von Nebenan...


----------



## Porta-Mike (5. Februar 2011)

moin!

ich habe etwas neues.....gebastelt.

damit ich das bike nicht immer in meiner garage irgendwo anlehnen muß, habe ich mir diesen kleinen ständer gebaut. bis auf die aufnahmen komplett aus edelstahl.










gruß

michael


----------



## Zearom (6. Februar 2011)

Zugegeben der Postbote war schon Donnerstag da, aber erst heute Abend konnte ich mein neues Garmin Oregon 450 etwas durch die "Wälder" im Kreis Gütersloh quälen.






Gefällt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (9. Februar 2011)

Heute gekommen.

DSLR passt wie dafür gemacht rein. Hälfte vom Hauptfach ist dann noch frei und ne Trinkblase, Werkzeug, Kette, Flickzeug und 2-3 Müsliriegel sollten auch noch reingehen.
Für 15 Liter schon nicht schlecht.

Zwar nicht das neuste Modell, aber sowas geht mir am Achterdeck vorbei. 
Freu mich schon auf den ersten Praxistest.


----------



## Sumsemann (9. Februar 2011)

So hier mal eine Sammlung der Teile die im Laufe der letzten Woche gekommen sind. Ist noch nicht alles was bestellt ist aber ich fang dennoch schon mal an...







Beginnend oben links:

Token Ahead Kappe mit hohlgebohrter Face Titanschraube (6g)

rechts daneben:

Die neuen Race Face Griffe (mit 30mm Durchmesser und sehr weichem griffigem Gummi) Die roten Lockringe sind von ODI (den Race Face Griff gibt es nur mit schwarzen Lockringen) >140g
Auf dem gleichen Bild der neue KindShock Remote Hebel, welcher jetzt den Specialized Hebel ersetzt. Der KS ist a) schöner und b) von der Funktion her besser

2. Reihe links:

Das Schaltwerk mit...
rotem Alu Befestigungsbolzen
schwarzem Titan Gelenkbolzen
roten Schrauben
roten Face Röllchen mit Vollkeramik Lagern

2. Reihe rechts:

Zugeinstellschraube für die Command Post.
CNC gefräst und rot eloxiert von Tuner aus dem LightBikes Forum

unten links:

Force Flow Schnellspanner

unten Rechts:

Lezyne Minipumpe




ja...ja... ich spüre dass der eine oder andere grade sein Grinsen nicht verkneifen kann....  Aber ich liebe so nen Kleinkram 

Bin einfach sehr deteilverliebt 


Fortsetzung in Kürze wenn der Rest da ist....


LG
Matthias


----------



## chucki_bo (9. Februar 2011)

*_NurmalsoamRandanmerk_*

Besorg Deiner Frau irgendwas (IRGENDWAS) Schönes. Egal was. Aber mach das....

... unglaublich ... aber schick ...


----------



## Sumsemann (9. Februar 2011)

Sie hat mich...

...das ist doch schön genug


----------



## JENSeits (9. Februar 2011)

ich sehe den Kreis der Single's in OWL größer werden ....


----------



## poekelz (9. Februar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> unten links:
> 
> Force Flow Schnellspanner
> 
> ...



BUUH - die Pumpe passt nicht zum Flaschenhalter - von Lezyne gibt´s doch so eine schöne Carbonpumpe, die würde viel besser....

Naja Luxusproblem...apropos:

Sind die Force Flow Spanner tats. leichter als Tune U20 (DC16+17 würden´s auch tun) oder gab es Tune nicht in der passenden 
Farbe?

Noch ne Fräge: Die Bremse ist eine Marta und die Scheiben doch wohl keine heavy Ventidiscs?


----------



## criscross (9. Februar 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> BUUH - die Pumpe passt nicht zum Flaschenhalter - von Lezyne gibt´s doch so eine schöne Carbonpumpe, die würde viel besser....
> 
> Naja Luxusproblem...apropos:
> 
> ...


 
sind wohl Hope Floating Scheiben


----------



## Sumsemann (9. Februar 2011)

jep, die Bremsscheiben sind Hope Floating (203/183)

Bremse ist auch ne Hope (Race X2)

Die Force Flow Spanner wiegen 43g und mit dem stabileren Spannhebel lassen die sich etwas besser spannen.
Nach dem spannen drehe ich den Spannhebel noch etwa eine halbe Umdrehung im Uhrzeigersinn. Denn sind sie echt super fest.

Hatte die Lezyne Carbon Pumpe auch in der Hand und ans Rad gehalten. Mir gefiel der Kontrast mit der Roten aber besser. Ist sicherlich ne Geschmacksfrage.
Währ ja schlimm wenn alle den gleichen Geschmack hätten... dann würden ja alle Frauen auf mich stehen 


Mein Händler rief auch heute an, dass meine neuen Carbonlaufräder wohl morgen da seien und R2 Bikes hat mir ne Versandmitteilung geschickt das meine Sattelklemme (Carbon Ti in rot) und Titanachsen für meine Pedalen auch unterwegs sind...

Fehlt nur noch die XX Kassette, dann ist's Bike fertig.

LG
Matthias


----------



## RolfK (9. Februar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch die XX Kassette, dann ist's Bike fertig.
> 
> LG
> Matthias




Und da biste dir sicher, das das Bike dann fertig ist? Glaub ich nich 
Irgendwas geht doch immer......


----------



## Sumsemann (10. Februar 2011)

Korrektur:

...und dann ist's Bike erstmal fertig.



Als nächtes steht aber zunächst die Ausrüstung auf'm Plan. Der S.-Works Helm und die S-Works Schuhe haben es mir sehr angetan...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (10. Februar 2011)

Kunden wie dich brauch die Wirtschaft!


----------



## chucki_bo (10. Februar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Korrektur:
> 
> ...und dann ist's Bike erstmal fertig.



Jetzt hab ich aber auch nochmal ne Frage:

Wie viel Gewicht sparst Du mit dem Tuning und wie viel kostet da jetzt umgerechnet ein Gramm?? Also reine ON TOP Kosten zum Schnäppchen "S-Works".

BTW: Den S-Works Helm hab ich auch. Den kann ich wohl weiterempfehlen. 1 Gramm kostet so ca. 1 Euro.... Unglaublich, dass ich das gemacht habe, aber ich hatte noch einen Geschenkegutschein...

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## poekelz (10. Februar 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich aber auch nochmal ne Frage:
> 
> Wie viel Gewicht sparst Du mit dem Tuning und wie viel kostet da jetzt umgerechnet ein Gramm?? Also reine ON TOP Kosten zum Schnäppchen "S-Works".



BUUUH - reine wirtschaftliche Betrachtung gibt´s da nicht (bloß nicht machen!!), die Antriebsfeder ist mehr so eine markante Veranlagung alles zu optimieren, zu individualisieren und der Spaß an tollen Parts - TUNING eben.







"...if you have to ask, it´s out of your range."


----------



## JENSeits (10. Februar 2011)




----------



## nippelspanner (11. Februar 2011)

Dann ist´s ja doch die Saint-Bremse geworden.
Bin mal auf den Testbericht gespannt!


----------



## JENSeits (11. Februar 2011)

Packt mit Spiritusresten auf der Scheibe und Regen schon sehr gut zu - optisch gefällts mir schonmal sehr 
Die Haptik ist auch gut - eingefahren wird sie Heute, Morgen und Übermorgen.


----------



## Rischer (11. Februar 2011)

Schicke Bremsen


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Februar 2011)

So liebe Leutz...


...der Rest, bis auf die XX Kassette, ist nun auch da.


Hier die Titanachsen für die Candy 3. Freigegben bis 110kg Körpergewicht (Gewicht 62g = minus 45g zu den Stahlachsen)

Carbon Ti Sattelklemme 14g in 36,9mm

und dann noch zwei Ventilkappen 








uuuunnnnd.... endlich sind se da!!!!!

Die Roval Control Trail SL Carbon.
All Mountain Carbon Laufradsatz mit 1350g!








Um Kommentaren wegen der Taschentücher auf dem Bild gleich mal zuvor zu kommen.... Die liegen da für meine Frau weil sie wird sicher weinen wenn sie die Kto Auszüge sieht


----------



## poekelz (11. Februar 2011)

*FETT*...da traue ich mich ja fast gar nicht mehr, aber hier mal das Ergebnis der heutigen Freitagsbastelei:






Fox 32 Talas RLC FIT 150 (GTI 16V ) und neue Conti MK supersonic 2.4 auf den klinisch gereinigten Tune Laufrädern.

Nächstes Projekt: Austausch der bleischweren X15 Steckachse gegen die Tune DC15 Achse. 
Wir wollen ja nicht, das die Digitalwaage vorne eine 12 zeigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (11. Februar 2011)

Na da bin ich dann mal auf Sonntag gespannt 

Woher kommt der plötzliche Markenwechsel?


----------



## -Kiwi- (11. Februar 2011)

Hab' ein neues x.o Schaltwerk (mid cage) + x.o Trigger am Stumpi. Zudem nun auch vorne ein Ardent in 2.25.
Das Gewicht liegt aktuell bei ca. 13,1 kg.











Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (11. Februar 2011)

@Matthias:

Suuuuuuper geile Laufräder! Schenkste mir deine alten?

Freu mich schon darauf das gute Stück demnächst mal wieder live betrachten zu dürfen. Hab im Moment echt Bock zu fahren, aber das Wetter...

Bin halt ein Schönwetterfahrer... Wann willste das nächste mal los? Wahrscheinlich auch erst wenn es wieder trocken ist, oder?

P.S. ich überlege gerade mein Stumpi zu verkaufen... Das hier hat es mir angetan:

http://www.scott-sports.com/de_de/product/10840/55600/217962


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Februar 2011)

hey!!!

Was steht da rechts? Loves his Stumpy!!!!!!

Also tu das nicht!!!

Ich bin da als Specialized Fan sicher sehr voreingenommen aber dein mattschwarzes Stumpi sieht um Längen besser aus als das Scott!!!

Stecke dann liebe etwas Geld in dein Stumpi und tune es ein wenig.


Ich fahre eigentlich bei jedem Wetter (ausser es regnet Hunde). Als mehr oder weniger Feste MTB Tage habe ich z.Z. Mi und So, dann noch ein mal die Woche laufen und drei mal pumpen.

Wie währs am So? Soll zwar kein schönes Wetter sein aber regnen soll es wohl auch nicht. Dachte, dass ich mich wieder an die Truppe unter der Leitung von Uwe Baum hänge sofern die So fahren. Komm doch mit...

LG
Matthias


----------



## Tier (11. Februar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> hey!!!
> 
> Was steht da rechts?...



Öhm...........nix?


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Februar 2011)

Tier schrieb:


> Öhm...........nix?



arrrggghhhh.... Meine das andere Rechts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (11. Februar 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Na da bin ich dann mal auf Sonntag gespannt
> 
> Woher kommt der plötzliche Markenwechsel?



Die Magura Gabel hatte plötzlich eine "Autoabsenkungsfunktion" und nach dem KVA für die Rep. fiel die Entscheidung nicht mehr so schwer.


@Sumsemann - das "Frauenrechts" - stimmts?


----------



## Surfjunk (11. Februar 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Die Magura Gabel hatte plötzlich eine "Autoabsenkungsfunktion".....



Wenn du sie dir mal nicht geplättet hast als wir das Enduro zu Probe hatten. Oder der Durchschlag am Waldspielplatz hat ihr nur noch den Rest gegeben. 

Dann können wir es ja Sonntag krachen lassen


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (11. Februar 2011)

Ist ja auch ein geiles Rad, bin aber gerade voll auf dem Endurotrip!  Hatte ich ja neulich schon mal angedeutet... 

Aber wie gesagt, das Stumpi ist noch nicht in ernster Gefahr. Erst mein Renner und dann schaun wir mal!

Welche Truppe meinst du am Sonntag? Den Lucky-Bike Treff? Wenn es schüttet bin ich raus. Die zwei Wochen Grippe (mit 4 Tagen Fieber) haben ganz schön an mir gefressen...


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Februar 2011)

ne, die TSVE Bielefeld Truppe.

Treff jst normalerweise Sonntags 11h auf dem Parkplatz Eiserner Anton.


So solls wohl nicht regnen...


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (11. Februar 2011)

Hört sich nach einer recht "unentspannten" Runde an, oder? Sprich Kondition statt Carbon... Da kann ich momentan nicht mit dienen.


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Februar 2011)

nee, ist echt ganz easy 

Nicht so ne "Kette rechts" Truppe.


Wir sollten aber per PN weiter machen, sonst gibts schimpfe vom Jens... 

...und er hätte ja soger recht.  Hier solls ja Bilder geben


----------



## Ghost-Rider89 (12. Februar 2011)

Tadaaa...mein Anfänger-Bike


----------



## kris. (12. Februar 2011)

Guter Einstieg!


----------



## chucki_bo (12. Februar 2011)

AAaaacchhhhh - neue Räder und neue Teile sind doch wat schönes...

Was hab ich jetzt so alles neu ... ? Hmmmm ? Ich fülle morgen ein neues Getränk in den Camelbak. Soll ich mal nen Foto machen  

Mist, Mist, Mist

chucki_bo


----------



## kris. (12. Februar 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ich fülle morgen ein neues Getränk in den Camelbak. Soll ich mal nen Foto machen



Wir bitten doch sehr darum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Rider89 (12. Februar 2011)

...dann will ich auch gleich noch...schatz hat ja seins schon vorgestellt 

Grüßchen,
KlitzeKleine


----------



## kris. (12. Februar 2011)

Oh, Partnerlook. 
Aber ich empfehle einen eigenen Nickname.


----------



## JENSeits (12. Februar 2011)

Willkommen ihr zwei


----------



## KlitzeKleine (12. Februar 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Oh, Partnerlook.
> Aber ich empfehle einen eigenen Nickname.





Den eigenen Nick hab ich doch schon 
Hatte nich gesehen, dass meine bessere Hälfte noch angemeldet war.
Wir freuen uns schon drauf OWL unsicher zu machen! Vielleicht sieht man sich ja demnächst mal!


----------



## poekelz (12. Februar 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> AAaaacchhhhh - neue Räder und neue Teile sind doch wat schönes...
> 
> Was hab ich jetzt so alles neu ... ? Hmmmm ? Ich fülle morgen ein neues Getränk in den Camelbak. Soll ich mal nen Foto machen
> 
> ...



Hast ja bald Geburtstag (in 1,5 Monaten) und Ostern ist ja dann auch noch....


----------



## Flying_Elvis (12. Februar 2011)

Gestern angekommen.


----------



## kris. (14. Februar 2011)

nice 

Der Paketbote hat sich seinen Feierabend heute auch mal wieder verdient


----------



## JENSeits (14. Februar 2011)

kris, ist das ne 250er? dann mag ich dich jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## kris. (14. Februar 2011)

Nö, SL-280. 35cm Länge, 20mm Setback.
Magst mich jetzt wieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (14. Februar 2011)

jap!


----------



## JENSeits (15. Februar 2011)

mal was neues zum testen:

Funn FatBoy 785mm 30mm rise gewogene 284gr.


----------



## JENSeits (15. Februar 2011)

so, eingebaut sieht er so aus:





gefällt - was er kann zeigt sich am Wochenende


----------



## Sumsemann (17. Februar 2011)

Hi,

heute kam endlich mein neuer S-Works Prevail Helm 


Ist eigentlich ein Rennradhelm für den es kein Visir gibt doch mit ein wenig Anpassung passt das MTB Visir des Specialized Propal auch an den Prevail.

Der S-Works Prevail ist Specialized´s leichtester und best belüfetster Helm... Deshalb sollte es auch der sein und nicht gleich der S-Works MTB Helm.








Mein S-Works MTB Schuh war auch da, doch da der nicht ganz in Ordnung war muss der nochmals neu für mich bestellt werden. Also nächste Woche dann


----------



## KonaBikerM (21. Februar 2011)

hab mir hope schnellspanner in gold bestellt,maxxis swampthing 2 maxxis schläuche,flickzeug,kettenschmiere, und reifenheber.


----------



## kris. (21. Februar 2011)

Dann freuen wir uns auf Bilder wenn es bei Dir ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaBikerM (22. Februar 2011)

jo,mach ich auch


----------



## Tier (23. Februar 2011)

Heut hat mir der Postpote mal was nettes da gelassen. 
Endlich ne Federgabel die den Namen auch verdient und sogar nen gutes Stück leichter als die Meeeega-Low-End Suntour.

Nachher mal ne Dämpferpumpe organisieren und nen kurzen Testritt wagen.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## Tier (23. Februar 2011)

199,-  waren es.  
Schwarz wär zwar gefälliger gewesen, aber den Aufpreis isses mir dann doch nicht wert. Lackieren kann ich zur Not auch selbst.


----------



## chucki_bo (4. März 2011)

Ich wollte schon IMMER hier auch mal was schreiben...  
Gelten neue Reifen auch als Neuanschaffung oder ist das einfach der Austausch von einfachsten Verschleißteilen?? 
Dann müsste ich nen neuen Thread aufmachen oder?? 

Jedenfalls hab ich neue Reifen und falls ich mich am Wochenende wieder falle, weil das V-Rad weggerutscht ist, dann liegts an meiner Fahrtechnik... oder so.

Vorne Maxxis Advantage und hinten NN - 2,25er. Habe noch nie Reifensorten gemischt, aber das sollte gehen... Vorfreude aufs Wochenende....

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (4. März 2011)

Klar geht das und hier gehört es schon rein 

Reifensorten zumischen ist eine feine Sache. Mache ich oft und gerne. Vorne schön viel Spurtreue und hinten Laufkultur


----------



## kris. (4. März 2011)

Und warum keinen Larsen TT aufs Hinterrad? 
Mein neuer Reifensatz ist auch grad per DHL unterwegs.
Vorfreude aufs Bike-Basteln.


----------



## chucki_bo (4. März 2011)

Weil ich grundsätzlich nicht unzufrieden war mit den NN. Rollwiderstand, Grip UND Gewicht sind in Kombination schon recht gut.

Allerdings ist mir in der Vergangenheit das V-Rad doch häufiger weggerutscht. Und ich hab das zum Anlass genommen vorne mal mehr Grip zu probieren, was der Advantage sicher bietet. 

Ist aber ein Testballon.

Immer dran denken: Wenn jmd. nicht schwimmen kann, liegts nicht an der Badehose... 

chucki_bo


----------



## kris. (4. März 2011)

Und so sehen die Dinger dann aus, wenn DHL ordentlich gearbeitet hat


----------



## JENSeits (4. März 2011)

DHL stellt Reifen her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (4. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> DHL stellt Reifen her?



Klar! DHL=Die Halten Länger


----------



## Sumsemann (4. März 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Klar! DHL=Die Halten Länger


----------



## Surfjunk (4. März 2011)




----------



## JENSeits (4. März 2011)

sehr genial Kris  

ich hab was neues vom Händler:


----------



## nippelspanner (4. März 2011)

Was willst DU denn mit solchen Gesundheitsgriffen??? 
Die sind ja wohl hoffendlich nicht für dein Spicy, oder?


----------



## JENSeits (4. März 2011)

Doch, bei ziemlich allen Anderen pack ich mir mit den Fingern ans Handgelenk.
Wird jetzt getestet und sonst ersetzt.
Es musste was neues her.


----------



## ohropax (5. März 2011)

Da hier ja mittlererweile schon Verbrauchsmaterialien gepostet werden dürfen, stelle ich mal meins rein 

Das ist das alte und ich denke man kann erahnen, was ich hoffentlich bald neu kriege. Merke: Man sollte sein Fahrrad nie putzen.

Dazugehöriger Trett


----------



## kris. (5. März 2011)

Sei froh das Du es bemerkt hast bevor es zum endgültigen Bruch kam. 
Was kommt als Ersatz?


----------



## ohropax (5. März 2011)

Ich will eigentlich dieselbe Gabel wieder, habe aber erst vorhin eine Mail zu On One geschickt und noch keine Antwort. Bin mal gespannt wie das läuft. Dummerweise haben sie die zur Zeit laut Webshop nicht auf Lager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (5. März 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Was willst DU denn mit solchen Gesundheitsgriffen???
> Die sind ja wohl hoffendlich nicht für dein Spicy, oder?



Also ich und mindestens zwei die ich gut kenne fahren auch diese "Gesundheitsgriffe" wie du sie nennst und sind genau wie ich mächtig zufrieden damit!!

Je nach Einstellung gibt die Flügelform sogar Auf- oder Abtrieb bei no-handed Jumps


----------



## JENSeits (5. März 2011)

ICh werde sie wohl wieder demontieren ...


----------



## kris. (5. März 2011)

Nicht den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht?


----------



## poekelz (5. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ICh werde sie wohl wieder demontieren ...



Nicht richtig eingestellt gehabt? 

Wenn man sie genau so einstellt wie es in der Anleitung steht (und das ist wirklich essentiell wichtig), sieht es anfangs etwas komisch aus. Aber nach ein paar Touren hat man sich dran gewöhnt und dann schlafen einem auch nicht mehr die Daumen ein.

Grüße
Frank


----------



## JENSeits (6. März 2011)

Das war ein schlecht gelaunter Schnellschuß nach einer vermurksten Ausfahrt ...
Aber dazu dann bei Interesse mehr im Stammtisch ..


----------



## poekelz (8. März 2011)

Heute mit der Post gekommen und unter 10g leicht:






Na jetzt ratet mal was das ist - ein Tipp: die Maus oben links im Bild ist schwerer als 10g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (8. März 2011)

eine Kettenführung von Bionicon


----------



## nippelspanner (8. März 2011)

Die würde ich gerne mal in Äkschen sehen bzw. hören!
Was kostet das Teil? Wo her?


----------



## poekelz (8. März 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Die würde ich gerne mal in Äkschen sehen bzw. hören!
> Was kostet das Teil? Wo her?



RICHTIG - der Kandidat hat 100 Gummipunkte!

Schaltbare KeFü c/guide von Bionicon von www.finest-bikes.de 

Hier gibt´s nen paar Bilder vom eingebauten Zustand:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8088022#post8088022

So soll das an meinem auch mal aussehen.


----------



## chucki_bo (9. März 2011)

Sehe ich das jetzt richtig, dass die Führung am Schaltzug "aufgehängt" wird und das die Achse für Bewegung bei Schaltungen ist ??? 

Das bedeutet ja, das die Lasten durch Kettenschläge direkt dort eingeleitet werden...

Ich bin gespannt...

chucki_bo


----------



## poekelz (9. März 2011)

Naja "Lasten" sind was anderes, aber so ist es. Wichtig ist dabei, das der c/guide genau vor bzw. hinter der Zugbefestigung platziert wird.

Da einige Liteviller mit dem Teil schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben und ich auf keinen Fall so eine Bastelei einer Rollen-KeFü mit E-Type Umwerfer Halteblech wollte bin ich auf diese Lösung gekommen. Das Röhrchen soll zu dem sehr leise laufen - am Wochenende wissen wir mehr.


----------



## Surfjunk (9. März 2011)

Befestige es doch direkt mit Kabelbindern am Rahmen und nicht am Zug.


----------



## poekelz (9. März 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Befestige es doch direkt mit Kabelbindern am Rahmen und nicht am Zug.



Weil es (3fach) schaltbar ist, muss es hin und her pendeln können und daher ist die Zugaußenhülle der beste und der richtige Montageort.


----------



## Sgt.Green (11. März 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Da einige Liteviller mit dem Teil schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben und ich auf keinen Fall so eine Bastelei einer Rollen-KeFü mit E-Type Umwerfer Halteblech wollte bin ich auf diese Lösung gekommen. Das Röhrchen soll zu dem sehr leise laufen - am Wochenende wissen wir mehr.



Das Versteh ich nicht ganz... was soll denn an einer Rollen Kefü die hinterm Tretlager geklemmt ist Bastelei sein?
Da sehe ich ja wohl eher die Bionicon Variante als Bastelei an.

Und der Preis von 40,- für das Teil ist ja wohl utopisch!


----------



## poekelz (13. März 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Das Versteh ich nicht ganz... was soll denn an einer Rollen Kefü die hinterm Tretlager geklemmt ist Bastelei sein?
> Da sehe ich ja wohl eher die Bionicon Variante als Bastelei an.
> 
> Und der Preis von 40,- für das Teil ist ja wohl utopisch!



Mein Liteville hat einen E-Type Umwerfer, welcher mit dem Tretlager festgeschraubt wird...dann müsste man also eine Rollen-KeFü kaufen, die ein Blech hat, an welchem man den Umberfer dran schrauben kann nach dem man ihm vom original E-Typ Blech getrennt hat - also BASTELEI!

Und die Blech/Rollendinger sind natürlich alle vieeel schwerer als die c/guide!

Der c/guide hat heute übriegens seine Feuertaufe bestanden, schaltet wie ohne (3fach), läuft seeeehr leise (im Wald hört man ihn nicht) und selbst auf den Trails am Grünen See bleibt die Kette da wo sie hingehört, auch Chainsucks gibts (falls man die vorher mal hatte) nicht mehr.


----------



## kris. (13. März 2011)

und er sieht so gut aus als könnte er von apple sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (13. März 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Mein Liteville hat einen E-Type Umwerfer, welcher mit dem Tretlager festgeschraubt wird...dann müsste man also eine Rollen-KeFü kaufen, die ein Blech hat, an welchem man den Umberfer dran schrauben kann nach dem man ihm vom original E-Typ Blech getrennt hat - also BASTELEI!
> 
> Und die Blech/Rollendinger sind natürlich alle vieeel schwerer als die c/guide!
> 
> Der c/guide hat heute übriegens seine Feuertaufe bestanden, schaltet wie ohne (3fach), läuft seeeehr leise (im Wald hört man ihn nicht) und selbst auf den Trails am Grünen See bleibt die Kette da wo sie hingehört, auch Chainsucks gibts (falls man die vorher mal hatte) nicht mehr.



Na, jedem das seine 
Am See bin ich übrigens auf meiner Runde heute auch vorbeigekommen.
Am Kicker hab ich mich allerdings erschrocken als da aufeinmal soviel Gerümpel hinter lag  
Sonst is da immer frei 

Mfg


----------



## slang (13. März 2011)

Hi,
aus was für einen Material ist denn das Röhrchen?
Hab mir grade überlegt ob man das mit nen paar Kabelbindern und nen faserverstärkten Gartenschlauch nicht "etwas" günstiger nachbauen kann.
Weil, die Idee ist ja erst mal richtig gut.

Grüße,
slang


----------



## kris. (14. März 2011)

Tja, ausprobieren würde ich sagen. Kost´ja nix.


----------



## poekelz (14. März 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Hi,
> aus was für einen Material ist denn das Röhrchen?



Das Röhrchen ist aus Kunststoff - z.B. Delrin.

Schau mal in diesem Fred, dort sind einige Selbstbaulösungen beschrieben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=491816


----------



## slang (14. März 2011)

Hi,
okay, danke,
wenn die Tage mal Zeit da ist, werd ich mal nen Testballon basteln.
Sehe schon das "Fachgespräch" im Baumarkt vor mir.
" Wie jetzt, die Materiallhärte von diesem Gartenschlauch..?" 

slang


----------



## kris. (14. März 2011)

Du kannst ja auch mal in der benachbarten Gärtnerei vorbeischauen (wenn es bei dir sowas gibt) und die freundlich um 5cm von ihrem guten gelben Schlauch bitten. Ich kenne jetzt den Hersteller nicht (ist einfach zu lange her) aber die Schläuche in der Baumschule wo ich gelernt habe waren ziemlich widerstandsfähig.
Oder beim Autoverwerter einen Blick in die Motorräume werfen?!


----------



## RolfK (14. März 2011)

Wie wäre es mit Druckluftschlauch?! Da ist die Wandstärke noch etwas größer und auch steifer/härter und hat noch mehr Gewebe drin. Der sollte auf jeden Fall funzen, da für noch mehr mechanische Belastung ausgelegt ist.


----------



## slang (14. März 2011)

Hi,
super Idee, damit werde ich es mal testen.

Danke

Grüße,
slang


----------



## kris. (17. März 2011)

So, damit hier mal wieder Bilder reinkommen...












Ne FSA Team Issue Kette gabs auch noch, aber da wolle ich dann doch kein Bild von machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zearom (17. März 2011)

Ich hab meinen Konsumbedarf auch wieder gedeckt, einmal ne hübsche Rückleuchte mit vernünftiger Halterung (die beiden alten Lampen hab ich irgendwo im Wald verloren...) 






Leider ne Katalogabbildung, ich bin irgendwie zu doof ein scharfes Pics vom Lämpchen zu machen. Ist aber ein derbe Helles Lämpchen, wer mich damit von hinten übersieht, der muss absolut blind sein...

Und meine neue Endura Short ist wieder in der Änderungsschneiderei, der Druckknopf hat die erste Wäsche nicht überlebt (irgendwas mach ich doch falsch...)


----------



## Tier (17. März 2011)

kris. schrieb:


>



Die gleichen hatte ich heute auch in der Post.


----------



## kris. (17. März 2011)

Nachmacher!


----------



## poekelz (17. März 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Nachmacher!



Cool, die gibt´s noch! An meinem ersten Mountainbike - Heavy Tools 1991 waren auch diese Ritchey Griffe dran.


----------



## poekelz (19. März 2011)

Samstag = Basteltag

Hier mal meine neueste Errungenschaft:






Tune DC 15 - unglaubliche 42g leicht, weniger als halb soviel wie die originale X15 Achse und dabei uneingeschränkt einsetztbar


----------



## Hundebein (19. März 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

3 jahre ohne tacho, jetzt wurds mal zeit  wireless ist super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (20. März 2011)

Endlich hab ich ein hübsches Case für den Apfel gefunden, und die Touchscreenbedienung bleibt darin voll erhalten. Und die Halterung für den Lenker hält auch bei Sprüngen, was ich so nicht erwartet hatte . Einzig das Einlegen des Phones ist etwas fummelig, da zuerst außen herum eine Gummierung abgemacht werden muss, um dann das eigentliche Gehäuse zu öffnen und das Phone einzulegen, aber das muss ja nur 2mal pro Fahrt gemacht werden. Das Gehäuse ist spritzwassergeschützt und trotzdem lassen sich auch die Kamera zum knipsen weiterbenutzen.









Leider habe ich versäumt, ein Bild am Bike davon zu machen, aber ich denke es geht auch so 


@Surfjunk: 

das B.iCycle-App hat ein neues Update. Jetzt geht auch der Upload von Touren, also wenn alles funzt, sollte das Scout-App bald dabei über sein. Werd das jetzt gleich mal checken. - Erledigt. Das manuelle Hochladen von GPX-Tracks mit iTunes ist nicht möglich. Geht nur von einer Communityseite, wo man sich natürlich registrieren muss. Für mich erstmal gestorben, werde weiter 2 Apps nutzen.


----------



## Surfjunk (20. März 2011)

Cool Rolf. 
Gleich mal checken.


----------



## RolfK (20. März 2011)

Ah beide gleichzeitig - hab oben den Beitrag ergänzt


----------



## gooni11 (20. März 2011)

Moin
Ich hab ooch wat neues... aber nix fürs Fahrrad.. nääää besser


----------



## JENSeits (21. März 2011)

Mit dem Obstthema bitte im Stammtisch weitermachen.
Danke.


----------



## chucki_bo (21. März 2011)

In Ermangelung eines 

"*Ich brauch was Neues" - Thread* ...

Ein Beispiel zum Thema: So sieht das mittlere Kettenblatt aus, wenn man die Kette ne Spur zu lange fährt 

Jedenfalls kommt Mitte der Woche der Briefträger mit einem kompletten XT Antriebssatz ...

Ach, mal die 32 Zähne nachzählen .... 










Later
chucki_bo


----------



## Zearom (21. März 2011)

Ne, du musst direkt die Adresse eines Bildes nehmen, du linkst "nur" auf eine Vorschaltseite 

Das sind die Links die mit den Größenangaben unter dem Vorschaubild stehen.

Wenn du den Link "BBCode ein-/ausblenden" Anklickst, kannst du direkt auf den BB-Code fürs Forum zugreifen. Ist dann direkt mit Link und richtiger Größe

Edith:
Jetzt passt es.


----------



## JENSeits (21. März 2011)

Ich war flotter


----------



## poekelz (21. März 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ach, mal die 32 Zähne nachzählen ....
> 
> Later
> chucki_bo



Na die sind ja schon stark kariös, da hilft kein Zahnarzt mehr


----------



## chucki_bo (25. März 2011)

So ich war beim Zahnarzt und hab mir das Gebiss wieder machen lassen....

Alle Zähne wieder da und die Zahnklammer hab ich auch gleich mitbekommen...





Samstag drangebastelt und Sonntag wieder im Berg... 

Akaurat alles unter der Woche bestellt und bekommen. So lob ich mir das.

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (25. März 2011)

...na dann kannste ja wieder die Berge im Wiegetritt hochprügeln


----------



## Ins4n3 (25. März 2011)

Heute gabs dann auch mal wieder was...










und ein Satz Risse Racing brücken für die 888er.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. März 2011)

@ chuki

wäre es nicht günstiger gewesen eine komplette kurbel zu kaufen und die alte zu verscheuern?


----------



## chucki_bo (26. März 2011)

Kann sein. Ich bin allerdings nicht der Typ, der alles in der Bucht verhämmert.
Das Paket hat jetzt 130  gekostet. Die alten Blätter, die Kassette und die Kette sind in den Müll gewandert.
Neue Komponenten drauf , fertig. 

chucki_bo


----------



## slang (26. März 2011)

Hi,
ich nochmal bezüglich der Kettenführung von Bionicon. 
Ich hab da auch was "Neues" 





9,8gramm vor dem Kürzen der Kabelbinder, Preis; weiß nicht, eher günstig 

Hält jetzt seit über 200km.

Ach, bevor einer meckert, die Kette ist falsch durch die Schaltung geführt, ist schon gerichtet.  (Hat aber auch so 80km funktioniert  )

LG,
slang


----------



## exto (26. März 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Das Paket hat jetzt 130  gekostet.



Alter Schwede!

Neue Zähne sind auf jeden Fall was luxuriöses 

Hab auch was Neues:





Obwohl: Neu sind nur Rahmen und Kurbel...


----------



## nippelspanner (27. März 2011)

DER Vorbau treibt ja jedem Ortopäden die Schweißperlen auf die Stirn!


----------



## Hundebein (30. März 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kris. (30. März 2011)

schicke wadenbeisser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hundebein (30. März 2011)

haha, ich hoffe nicht!


----------



## gooni11 (30. März 2011)

Moin Männers
Auch ich hab wie angedroht was neues.
120Gramm Ersparnis zum Vorgänger Thomson Elite+Adapter.
So wiegt mein Hobel noch 9260gr
Ich Muss unter 9 kommen... UNBEDINGT!!!
mfg


----------



## Sumsemann (30. März 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> schicke wadenbeisser!



Ich hab auch nen Wadenbeißer


----------



## kris. (30. März 2011)

kommt der vorne oder hinten ans rad?


----------



## tangoba62 (30. März 2011)

Hey Matthias,

der coole Beißer hätte doch wohl eine Carbonwanne verdient.Wenn er den ganzen Tag dein Bike bewachen muß!!

Endlich mal was interessantes Neues...


----------



## RolfK (30. März 2011)

Auf jeden Fall scheint er nicht sehr 'amused' zu sein wegen der Fotosession


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (6. April 2011)

Nachdem ich für meine schlechtere Hälfte nun auch ein Rad gekauft habe, beginnt nun die Tuning-Phase!!!

Ausgetauscht wurden bereits:

- Standardschnellspanner durch XT-Spanner
- Standardsattelrohr durch Easton EA 50

... und nun die ollen Kinderbärentatzen durch XpedoTraverse in ROSA (... war nicht meine Idee) 
Bin übrigens überrascht wie klasse die aussehen und wie kompakt die sind.
Gäbe es die in weiß oder Hope-gold, dann würde ich mir die glatt auch holen, so für die Fahrt zur Eisdiele. 


Bestellt sind noch:

- Straitline Spacer-Set (... auch in Rosa)
- NC17 Aheadkappe (... wie könnte anders sein, in Rosa)
- Sattelschnellspanner in weiß
- Ritchey Barends (schwarz)

Da sich Madame aber nicht von dem wunderschönen Kunststoff-Kettenblattschutz trennen möchte (... Hose dreckig, Aua am Bein), 
würde ich stattdessen eher zu einem Bashring tendieren. Was genau muß ich bei dem denn beachten? Lediglich die Arm- und Zahnanzahl des größten Kettenblatts?


----------



## kris. (6. April 2011)

Ich bin soooooooooo froh das meine Freundin nicht auf Rosa und Blümchendekor steht!


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. April 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Ich bin soooooooooo froh das meine Freundin nicht auf Rosa und Blümchendekor steht!



Du bist zu beneiden! 

Der Radkauf an sich war schon schlimm. Bei Radwelt war ein tolles Damen-MTB von Ghost mit ner besseren Ausstattung und OHNE Blumendecor. 
Antwort: "Nö, das gefällt mir nicht!"
Dann bei Lucky Bike ein schwarzes Univega. Da hätte man noch was tolles raus machen können da außer schwarz keine anderen Farben vorhanden waren. 
Antwort: "Nö, schwarz mag ich nicht."
Wobei das zusammen mit ein paar rosafarbenen Akzenten bestimmt klasse ausgesehen hätte.
Aber dann hat sie das Bulls gesehen!
Antwort: "Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, da sind ja Blumen drauf! Schööööööön!"
... von da an hatte ich nichts mehr zu melden und jegliches Gegenargument von mir wäre im Keim erstickt!

Meine einzige Antwort war nur noch: "Warum holst Du Dir nicht nen Puky, das passt zu Dir! Besorg Dir auch rosafarbene Stützräder!" 
Antwort:


----------



## kris. (6. April 2011)

Meine hat statt des Damen-Modells den kleinsten Männer-Rahmen in Matt-Schwarz im Keller stehen.


----------



## Domme02 (6. April 2011)

für den optimalen Durchblick:





aus Übersee: 




Fazit nach der ersten Tour: 
sieht sehr geil aus....mal sehen wie lange sie weiß bleiben.
und sie sind sehr sehr hart


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. April 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> für den optimalen Durchblick:



Ne Uvex Crow Pro! Gute Wahl!


----------



## Domme02 (7. April 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ne Uvex Crow Pro! Gute Wahl!



ist auch mein erstes Fazit. Vorallem für den geilen Preis den ich bezahlt habe 
Nur mit den gelben Gläsern an der Ampel frag ich mich manchmal ob ich gekifft habe. Grün ist auf einmal blau


----------



## Berrrnd (7. April 2011)

woher weisst du wie es ist bekifft zu sein?


----------



## slang (7. April 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> woher weisst du wie es ist bekifft zu sein?



Vielleicht hat er es in seiner Jugend mal gemacht. 
Natürlich nur gepafft, nicht geschluckt


----------



## Berrrnd (7. April 2011)

dann sind die erinnerungen ja noch recht frisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (7. April 2011)

Erinnerungen der Jugend?  ....da bin ich mit 17 wohl noch voll drin. 
Man probiert vieles aus was man vielleicht auch bereut aber nicht DAS!  Das Geld steck ich lieber in Biketeile wie ihr seht.

....da habe ich auch gar keine zeit für. Ich muss doch regenerieren und brauche den Schlaf nachts. Da ist kein Platz für harte Partys.


----------



## JENSeits (7. April 2011)

Gute Einstellung! 

Hab leider nichts interessantes neues zuzeigen ...


----------



## Berrrnd (7. April 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> ist auch mein erstes Fazit. Vorallem für den geilen Preis den ich bezahlt habe
> Nur mit den gelben Gläsern an der Ampel frag ich mich manchmal ob ich gekifft habe. Grün ist auf einmal blau



ich brauche auch ne neue brille.
wo gibts deine günstig?


----------



## Domme02 (8. April 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> ich brauche auch ne neue brille.
> wo gibts deine günstig?



55 statt 90: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a9685/crow-pro-sportbrille-weiss-kauftipp.html
in schwarz kostet sie beim gleichen anbieter 17 mehr


----------



## Rischer (8. April 2011)

...


----------



## JENSeits (8. April 2011)

yeah!
der is ja flott gekommen!


----------



## Rischer (8. April 2011)

jau, ging alles glatt, kam aber auch aus England und nicht aus den Staaten


----------



## Surfjunk (8. April 2011)

Schick!


----------



## Sgt.Green (8. April 2011)

Find ich nicht, aber ist ja Geschmackssache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0nk666 (8. April 2011)

Schick


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. April 2011)

Hab mir heute bei Sattelfest in Bielefeld die Specialized Lo Pro 2 Magnesium geholt. Sicherlich nicht unbedingt für nen CC-Bike gedacht, aber für den Weg zur Eisdiele etc. durchaus ok. Für Touren nutze ich weiter die Eggbeater. Mal schauen wie lange es dauert bis ich mir Knie und Schienbeine ruiniert habe. 

Überlege noch mir ne schwarze Race Face Kurbel zu holen. Da Race Face mittlerweile pleite ist, stellt sich die Frage, wie lange die Händler noch lieferfähig sind. Schade, das wieder eine Kultmarke das Zeitliche segnet!


----------



## gooni11 (8. April 2011)

Waldi... jetzt mußte auch fahren....

ich bekomm auch was neues.... Bald... 

mfg


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Waldi... jetzt mußte auch fahren....
> 
> ich bekomm auch was neues.... Bald...
> 
> mfg



Machs nicht so spannend!!!  ... was wird's denn?


----------



## gooni11 (8. April 2011)

selle italia c64    und ich hoffe der passt zu meinem ar..ch
mfg


----------



## kris. (9. April 2011)

Race Face wird wohl demnächst übernommen und weitergeführt. In der Bucht sind grade auch 2 Kurbeln zu finden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (9. April 2011)

diese hier als 2fach. haben will!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Race-Face-Turbin...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item336693dbb9


----------



## Waldwichtel (9. April 2011)

@ gooni

Biste mit dem Tune nicht mehr zufrieden oder wiegt der Selle 2g weniger?

@ Kris

Das will ich hoffen! Die Kanadier machen nämlich wirklich schöne Arbeit. Vielleicht übernimmt ja Syncros den Laden, dann bleibts wenigstens in Kanada.

@ k_star

Sehr schöne Kurbel! Würde mir auch gefallen!


----------



## gooni11 (9. April 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> @ gooni
> 
> Biste mit dem Tune nicht mehr zufrieden oder wiegt der Selle 2g weniger?
> 
> ...



Moin
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Tune der zeigt aber nun Abnutzungserscheinungen (weiße Farbe scheuert ab) und deshalb wollte ich ihn sowieso dieses Jahr tauschen gegen einen neuen Tune.
Nun hab ich den c64 angeboten bekommen und werd diesen mal testen.
mfg


----------



## kris. (9. April 2011)

Laut des Gerüchtes ist es OnOne die Interesse an RF haben...


----------



## gooni11 (9. April 2011)

tataaaa...
wenn er nun noch zu meinem Ar..ch passt bin ich glücklich... 
mfg


----------



## Surfjunk (9. April 2011)

Boah, ne High-End-Backen-Feile im Carbon Look. 

Sexy!


----------



## poekelz (9. April 2011)

Voll Porno das Teil!!!
Hauptsache der Bock fällt dir niemals mit dem Sattel aufs Pflaster.


----------



## gooni11 (9. April 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Boah, ne High-End-Backen-Feile im Carbon Look.
> 
> Sexy!



 nimm das zurück.... mann mann . das Teil ist azch nicht empfindlicher als der speedneedle. morgen erste Testfahrt


----------



## gooni11 (9. April 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Voll Porno das Teil!!!
> Hauptsache der Bock fällt dir niemals mit dem Sattel aufs Pflaster.



und wenn muß ich danach grillen! Kohle hab ich ja dann


----------



## Surfjunk (10. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> nimm das zurück.... mann mann . das Teil ist azch nicht empfindlicher als der speedneedle. morgen erste Testfahrt



Ok ich revidiere!
Nicht Carbon - Look 
Sondern 

High - End - Backen - Feile aus Carbon 

War eher ein unbeabsichtigter Satzbaufehler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (10. April 2011)

gefällt mir das ding. Hat ja die gleiche form wie mein SLR Carbonio.  
Ich kann mich nur noch nicht mit der glatten Oberfläche von den voll-Carbon dingern anfreunden. Rutscht man da nicht nur drauf rum?


----------



## JENSeits (10. April 2011)

Haben da die neuen SLR nicht etwas dagegen?


----------



## gooni11 (10. April 2011)

Hallo
ne man rutscht kaum drauf rum komisherweise.
ABER der Sattel war wie ich feststellen musste nicht ok  deshalb mußte ich ihn zurückgeben!
Leider... nun fahr ich wieder Speedneedle.... der begleitet mich nun schon seit jahren und das sollte wohl aich so bleiben.
mfg


----------



## gooni11 (14. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> tataaaa...
> wenn er nun noch zu meinem Ar..ch passt bin ich glücklich...
> mfg



Moin
Der Sattel ist wieder bei mir ..... Hab einen neuen bekommen


----------



## slang (14. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Der Sattel ist wieder bei mir ..... Hab einen neuen bekommen



Das ging ja flott,
was wiegt deine Kiste denn so gesamt?


----------



## Berrrnd (14. April 2011)

hoffentlich jetzt mal unter 9kg, sonst muss er sich noch was neues kaufen.


----------



## kris. (14. April 2011)

Ich hab gehört künstliche Hüften sollen leichter sein!


----------



## Zearom (14. April 2011)

Da ich momentan nicht aufs Bike darf, bekommt es wenigstens etwas Liebe in Form von neuen Teilen...







Nach dem Entlüften läuft das Teil echt rund, Die Zugverlegung war ne kleine Herausforderung, aber nun ists vollbracht. Leider muss die Probefahrt noch etwas warten


----------



## gooni11 (14. April 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> hoffentlich jetzt mal unter 9kg, sonst muss er sich noch was neues kaufen.



Nee muß er nicht .... Hatta schon 
http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/310/imagejli.jpg

Was es jetzt wiegt weiß ich gar nich! Ich Kauf erstma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (14. April 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört künstliche Hüften sollen leichter sein!



Provisorium vom Zahnarzt auch..


----------



## slang (14. April 2011)

gelöscht,
muß der Jens nicht so viel putzen


----------



## gooni11 (14. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> gelöscht,
> muß der Jens nicht so viel putzen



Was haste gelöscht.... 
Ich muß Kaufen um glücklich zu sein ....

Man bin ich glücklich, eben ist nämlich noch das gekommen....


----------



## gooni11 (14. April 2011)

Im übrigen Slang... es wiegt jetzt genau 9160gr.

Ich muß also noch mehr kaufen....


----------



## Rischer (14. April 2011)




----------



## Berrrnd (14. April 2011)

pass bei der hohen klemme bloß auf dass das sitzrohr in dem bereich ganz grade ist.
für meinen rahmen ist die klemme viel zu hoch, da das rohr nach unten größer wird.


das mit dem kaufen kenne ich.
habe zwar ne sid in meinem racer, aber leider keine schwarze.
hoffe die habe ich bis samstag, dann kann ich sie am sonntag gleich einweihen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (14. April 2011)

Ihr seid doch alle vom Kapitalismus verführt....

Mein Rad wiegt knapp 13k. und das ist gar nicht schlimm.

Und ich rede hier von meinem teuer Hardtail






k_star,
was für eine Farbe hat denn deine alte Sid, wieviel Federweg, was sollte sie kosten, und wieviel wiegt sie denn?


----------



## Rischer (14. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch alle vom Kapitalismus verführt....



Kommunist?,


----------



## Berrrnd (14. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> k_star,
> was für eine Farbe hat denn deine alte Sid, wieviel Federweg, was sollte sie kosten, und wieviel wiegt sie denn?



guck mal ins album.

im moment hat sie 80mm federweg. könnte ich aber auch auf 100mm umbauen.
wiegen tut sie ca. 1450g.
preis weiss ich noch nicht.


----------



## slang (14. April 2011)

ne, war auch eher Spaß,
hab selbst nen schwarzes Rad, und die Gabel sollte dann auch schwarz sein

hm, zu meiner Manitou wärn dann schon 500g gespart, ganz schön heftig


----------



## gooni11 (14. April 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> pass bei der hohen klemme bloß auf dass das sitzrohr in dem bereich ganz grade ist.
> für meinen rahmen ist die klemme viel zu hoch, da das rohr nach unten größer wird.
> 
> 
> ...



passt wunderbar... aber danke für den Hinweiß.
mfg


----------



## poekelz (15. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch alle vom Kapitalismus verführt....
> 
> Mein Rad wiegt knapp 13k. und das ist gar nicht schlimm.



Stimmt, soviel wiegt mein Stadtrad mit dem ich jeden Tag zur Arbeit fahre auch. Allerdings hat es neben Federgabel auch Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger


----------



## slang (15. April 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Stimmt, soviel wiegt mein Stadtrad mit dem ich jeden Tag zur Arbeit fahre auch. Allerdings hat es neben Federgabel auch Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger



Gewicht Stadtmounty weiß ich nicht. Ich kriegs nicht auf die Waage gehoben


----------



## gooni11 (15. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Gewicht Stadtmounty weiß ich nicht. Ich kriegs nicht auf die Waage gehoben



das liegt aber nicht am Rad.....


----------



## poekelz (15. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Was haste gelöscht....
> Ich muß Kaufen um glücklich zu sein ....
> 
> Man bin ich glücklich, eben ist nämlich noch das gekommen....



Gooni, die Sattelschelle ist mal voll porno 

Aber wenn ich mir deinen Bock im Album so anschaue - ein paar sündige Clavicula-Kurbeln, statt den Normalo-XTR´s würden würden das Bild echt abrunden und das Gewicht garantiert unter die 9er-Marke drücken.


----------



## gooni11 (16. April 2011)

für mich leider unbezahlbar.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (16. April 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Gooni, die Sattelschelle ist mal voll porno




Ha, ha, ha.... ich sag nix... ich sag nix...

oder doch....


ich sag nur: Gooni musste gestern nach Hause um ein Teil zu tauschen


----------



## kris. (16. April 2011)

Hmmm, Sattelklemme?!


----------



## gooni11 (16. April 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Hmmm, Sattelklemme?!



nee Schuhe mussten neu.... nachdem ich Sumsemann in Hinterrn getreten hatte waren diese ganz ausgefranzt.....


----------



## Berrrnd (20. April 2011)

weiße sid race abzugeben!


----------



## gooni11 (21. April 2011)

ich hab was neues... ich hab was neues....


----------



## JENSeits (21. April 2011)

fÃ¼r 35â¬ konnte ich nicht nein sagen:

2nm bis 24nm und ein paar Bits


----------



## Rischer (22. April 2011)

Die ganzen Grobmotoriker hier


----------



## JENSeits (22. April 2011)

sei ruhig!


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. April 2011)

Rischer schrieb:


> Die ganzen Grobmotoriker hier



... aber wirklich!!!

Apropos, hat jemand nen Tip für nen guten Akku-Schlagschrauber? Wollte nen Carbon-Fully aufbauen und hab keine Lust sämtliche Schrauben von Hand anzuziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (22. April 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> für 35 konnte ich nicht nein sagen:
> 
> 2nm bis 24nm und ein paar Bits



???? 

was is das?  Leuchtet die gut? war da ein Lenkerhalter bei?!


----------



## JENSeits (22. April 2011)

Blindfisch!


----------



## slang (22. April 2011)

Lass ihn  
er hat grad seine Karbonsattelklemme zerfetzt.
von NM hat der keine Ahnung


----------



## Sumsemann (22. April 2011)

Andere Frage...

...wovon hat er denn übeerhaupt Ahnung???


----------



## gooni11 (23. April 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Andere Frage...
> 
> ...wovon hat er denn übeerhaupt Ahnung???



Meine Antwort darauf.... 9100 gr sollten es jetzt sein...
Das bike fühlt sich jetzt schon an als ob es beim anheben auseinanderfällt.... so wie die Schelle. ....


----------



## RolfK (23. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Das bike fühlt sich jetzt schon an als ob es beim anheben auseinanderfällt.... so wie die Schelle. ....



Au Backe  

Ich steh ja nich so auf CC-Renner, hab lieber mehr Federweg unterm Allerwertesten, aber optisch ist das wirklich sehr hübsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (23. April 2011)

Dem schließe ich mich an! Aber wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, dann führt kstar mit 100g!!! 

Aber das isaac ist ein richter Augenschmauss! Wenn jetzt noch der Rahmen überhalb des Tretlagers komplett schwarz wäre und nicht weiß, dann wäre es perfekt!


----------



## gooni11 (23. April 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich an! Aber wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, dann führt kstar mit 100g!!!
> 
> Aber das isaac ist ein richter Augenschmauss! Wenn jetzt noch der Rahmen überhalb des Tretlagers komplett schwarz wäre und nicht weiß, dann wäre es perfekt!


 er ist aber weiß.... und jetzt seih ruhig ja... 

und zu den hundert gramm.... wart noch 2 wochen.... dann für ich 100 gr.

@K star ... was wiegt denn dein Hobel mit FEDERGABEL.der Rahmen wiegt ja schon fast 300 gr weniger.?
mfg


----------



## slang (23. April 2011)

Schön dass es jetzt ne schwarze Gabel geworden ist, sieht viel besser aus.


----------



## gooni11 (23. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Schön dass es jetzt ne schwarze Gabel geworden ist, sieht viel besser aus.



 seh ich auch so... Waldi hat einfach keine Ahnung ..  aber recht hat er


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> er ist aber weiß.... und jetzt seih ruhig ja...
> mfg



... und ich dachte das wäre Isolierband!


----------



## gooni11 (23. April 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... und ich dachte das wäre Isolierband!



Hau ab jetzt.....

@ Jenseits... DIE haben angefangen....


----------



## poekelz (23. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> er ist aber weiß.... und jetzt seih ruhig ja...
> 
> und zu den hundert gramm.... wart noch 2 wochen.... dann für ich 100 g



Wie gesagt, Kurbel und Innenlager bieten noch Potential!


----------



## gooni11 (23. April 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Kurbel und Innenlager bieten noch Potential!



Jetzt komm aber nicht wieder mit Clavicula.... kann ich nicht bezahlen.
Gibtbes was leichteres als xtr was auch funktioniert?
dann sach ma....


----------



## gooni11 (23. April 2011)

wichtig auch.... ich achte schon darauf dass die Teile  auch halten und wie gesagt ... funktionieren.... 

für die ganz bestimmten Menschen unter uns... so wie die Schelle ..ja! Deshalb jetzt auch EX Sattelschelle


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Jetzt komm aber nicht wieder mit Clavicula.... kann ich nicht bezahlen.
> Gibtbes was leichteres als xtr was auch funktioniert?
> dann sach ma....



FSA SL-K 678g
FSA K-Force Light 603g 

Teurer als die XTR aber auch wesentlich günstiger als die Clavicula.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (23. April 2011)

Angelo?!?

Steck da nicht so viel Geld rein!!!

Du willst doch eigentlich was anderes 


Optisch und technisch sicher ein sehr gutes Rad aber es taugt wirklich nur auf der Waldautobahn.
Nicht böse sein, aber ist nen 26er Crossrad

Hab aber selbst auch schon so ein Bike aufgebaut. Ein Centurion Backfire Carbon (8,7kg) mit nur Edelteilen... Aber taugte nur auf der Waldautobahn!!!

Ich will aber doch auch mal nen paar Trails mit dir fahren...

Man!!! Das macht das Mountainbiken doch erst richtig interessant. 



LG
Matthias


P.S. Ich hoffe du hast mich jetzt noch lieb


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. April 2011)

Hehe, ich seh schon wie er bei Ebay nach nem Speci-Rahmen sucht! 

... und ich kenne einen der seit letzten Samstag noch nen Fox-Dämpfer abzugeben hat. Hust!


----------



## Sumsemann (23. April 2011)

Das macht er ja schon länger...

Hat ja auch nen Epic Carbon Rahmen "gebraucht" im Auge. Doch die Speci Teile sind auch gebraucht noch sau teuer!!!

Das Geld muss man ja auch erst über haben.


Aber... es gibt auch andere gute Fully Rahmen, die leicht sind und mit denen man hier eigentlich alles Fahren kann.


Aber Angelo ist da ein wenig wie ich... Wenn schon, dann richtig.


----------



## Sumsemann (23. April 2011)

Leutz...

hab da grad was ganz feines gefunden.

Die neue Schaltung von Acros:







Kostet schlappe 1599,-- Euronen

...würd aber farblich absolut Top an mein Rad passen.

Technische Deteils:


ACROS A-GE

Auf die Frage, was man an einer Kettenschaltung noch verbessern kann antwortet Acros mit der A-GE. Die direkte hydraulische Übertragung der Schaltbefehle bietet ein noch nie dagewesenes, sehr direktes Schaltgefühl. Dabei bleibt das Schaltverhalten immer gleich. Die Hydraulik ist temperaturkompensiert und alle Drehpunkte sind mit gedichteten Edelstahlkugellagern versehen. Der Großteil der Komponenten werden in den Fräszentren von ACROS gefertigt und bestehen aus hochfestem Aluminium. Nach der Erstmontage ist keine weitere Wartung nötig, prinzipbedingt kennt die Schaltung keine verosteten oder verdreckte Züge. Die Wartung der Schaltung reduziert sich auf die hin und wieder fällige Reinigung des gesamten Rades, ein Entlüften ist nur nach der Erstmontage nötig!

Die Schaltung ist je nach verwendeter Rasterung 2- bzw. 3-fach und 8-, 9- oder 10-fach kompatibel. Die Rasterung ist zusätzlich jederzeit austauschbar und erlaubt die Umstellung auf ein anderes System. Die Schalthebel sind so ausgelegt, dass gleichzeitig über drei Gänge geschaltet werden kann. Dabei werden die zwei Schaltrichtungen über einen einzelnen Hebel realisiert. Dieser fungiert als Kippschalter und bestimmt die Schaltrichtung. Der Schaltvorgang wird beim Betätigen des Kippschalters über den Hebelweg ausgelößt. Dieses Vorgehen erfolgt in einer flüssigen Bewegung, die verzögerungsfrei in einen Gangwechsel umgesetzt wird. 
Durch das Tauschen der Hydraulikleitungen kann die Schaltung auf ein inverses Schaltverhalten eingestellt werden. Ebenso ist es möglich, die Schalthebel zu tauschen, so dass der linke Schalthebel für Umwerfer oder Schaltwerk verwandt werden kann während der rechte Hebel je die andere Schaltkomponente bedient.

Für die gängigsten Bremsen wird ein Adapter angeboten, der die Montage über eine gemeinsame Schelle erlaubt. Eine aufgeräumtes Cockpit wird so sicher gestellt.


technische Daten:

Lagerung: gedichtete Präzisionsedelstahllager
Hydraulikmedium: Mineralöl
System: offen, temperaturkompensiert
Farben: schwarz/rot und schwarz/silber

Gewicht:

Schalthebel: 65g
Schaltwerk: 159g
Umwerfer: 79g
Gesamt: ca. 425g (inkl. Öl und Leitungen!)


Lieferumfang: Schalthebel, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Leitungen, Öl sowie allen nötigen Kleinteile


Und hier noch ein Video:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZrovhfUU_A&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Acros A-GE (5ROT)[/nomedia]


Quelle: R2-Bikes


----------



## RolfK (23. April 2011)

Hui, das natürlich ne Hausnummer. Aber für ein Teil, was man jeder Zeit schrotten kann, so wie das ganze Bike, sollte das doch im Rahmen bleiben. Da investiere ich persönlich die Kohle lieber in die Musikanlage zur weiteren Optimierung, um der natürlichen und originalgetreuen Wiedergabe näher zu kommen.

Aber technisch und optisch natürlich ein Leckerbissen, welchen ich zumindest mal gerne testen würde.


----------



## slang (23. April 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Angelo?!?
> 
> 
> Du willst doch eigentlich was anderes
> ...



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob er seit Samstag letzter Woche wirklich "eigentlich was anderes" will 
Alle bei der Tour haben da was gelernt, bis auf dem Crash-Piloten, zumindest nach seinen Äußerungen hier in letzter Zeit.  
Eigentlich auch klar, er ist ja vorgebrettert und wir andern konnten das Drama hangabwärts schön betrachten. 
Hätte der Waldwichtel da den Finger an der Knipse gehabt, das wär hier garantiert Foto der Woche geworden 

slang
Ach , und lieb hat er eh nur mich , wos hier irgendwo ja auch mal ums Niveau ging


----------



## Berrrnd (23. April 2011)

hier ein aufbauthread mit dem vorgänger der acros schaltung.
http://www.light-bikes.de/forum/showthread.php?t=16007

stockt grade etwas, aber das ist mir ganz recht.
erst muss felix meinen lrs fertig bauen.


@ gooni
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8240149&postcount=430

die xt pedale waren aber nur dran weil ich die ritchey v5 eben erstmal neu fetten musste. (wird morgen wieder umgebaut.)
auch die gabel hat eben einen komplettservice bekommen und nun auch nur noch 80mm federweg.
100mm in dem rahmen ist einfach total schei§e. viel zu schwammig.

und so war ich dann heute nach 15 min wieder zu hause...



ging der thread nicht um was anderes? 
nicht dass der meister noch schimpft.


----------



## Sumsemann (23. April 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Hui, das natürlich ne Hausnummer. Aber für ein Teil, was man jeder Zeit schrotten kann, so wie das ganze Bike, sollte das doch im Rahmen bleiben. Da investiere ich persönlich die Kohle lieber in die Musikanlage zur weiteren Optimierung, um der natürlichen und originalgetreuen Wiedergabe näher zu kommen.
> 
> Aber technisch und optisch natürlich ein Leckerbissen, welchen ich zumindest mal gerne testen würde.



Jep... der Preis ist heftig und ich hab das Teil erst ein wenig belächelt.

ABER!!! Nachdem ich das Video mir angesehen hab... Könnte nach der MT8 den Weg an mein Bike finden.

Man kann im übrigen jedes Einzelteil am Schaltwerk einzeln tauschen. Es ist nach nem Sturz mit Schaltwerkschaden nicht gleich das ganze Schaltwerk fällig.

Billig sind die Einzelteile dann zwar mit Sicherheit auch nicht aber dann dürfte ich auch keinen Carbonrahmen und Carbonfelgen fahren. Die kann man auch schnell schrotten.



Da ich bereits eine High End Musikanlage besitze kann ich das Geld dann ja ruhig in mein Bike investieren


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. April 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Hui, das natürlich ne Hausnummer. ... Da investiere ich persönlich die Kohle lieber in die Musikanlage zur weiteren Optimierung, um der natürlichen und originalgetreuen Wiedergabe näher zu kommen.



Dann empfehle ich Dir die Sphaeron Excalibur von Acapella Audio Arts. Viel näher kannst Du deinem Ziel nicht kommen. (Kostenpunkt: 200.000 - 400.000) 

... hatte ich für mein Heimkino auch in der näheren Auswahl, hab mich dann aber für die etwas günstigeren Canton entschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (23. April 2011)

@Waldwichtel

...hast du wieder durch mein Wohnzimmerfenster fotografiert???


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Hätte der Waldwichtel da den Finger an der Knipse gehabt, das wär hier garantiert Foto der Woche geworden
> 
> Slang



Nen Video wäre auch nett gewesen, wobei ich eigentlich nur den lauten Knall gehört habe und den Sturz selbst nicht gesehen hab.


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. April 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> @Waldwichtel
> 
> ...hast du wieder durch mein Wohnzimmerfenster fotografiert???



Klar!!! Du bist ja auch der einzige hier, der die Dinger in seine Wohnung schleppen kann.


----------



## RolfK (23. April 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Dann empfehle ich Dir die Sphaeron Excalibur von Acapella Audio Arts. Viel nÃ¤her kannst Du deinem Ziel nicht kommen. (Kostenpunkt: 200.000 - 400.000â¬)
> 
> ... hatte ich fÃ¼r mein Heimkino auch in der nÃ¤heren Auswahl, hab mich dann aber fÃ¼r die etwas gÃ¼nstigeren Canton entschieden.




Hehe, nich schlecht, hat aber nicht viel mit natÃ¼rlicher Musikwiedergabe zu tun. Das macht eher mÃ¤chtig Druck in der Baugegend 
In Bielefeld gibt es an der Strasse von Brackwede nach Stukenbrok ein GeschÃ¤ft fÃ¼r Kunst in einem Privathaus auf der linken Seite von Bielefeld aus. Da kann man sich Aktiv-HÃ¶rner im Wert von 40.000.-â¬ von Rainer Martion anhÃ¶ren, kann ich wirklich empfehlen. War ich vor zwei Jahren mal und hab mir das ausgiebig gegÃ¶nnt . Geht zwar auch nicht in meine Richtung, aber ein Erlebnis ist das allemal.


----------



## gooni11 (24. April 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Angelo?!?
> 
> Steck da nicht so viel Geld rein!!!
> doch....
> ...



ja.. ich liebe dich noch...  sagt man doch so oder


----------



## gooni11 (24. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob er seit Samstag letzter Woche wirklich "eigentlich was anderes" will
> Alle bei der Tour haben da was gelernt, bis auf dem Crash-Piloten, zumindest nach seinen Äußerungen hier in letzter Zeit.
> Eigentlich auch klar, er ist ja vorgebrettert und wir andern konnten das Drama hangabwärts schön betrachten.
> Hätte der Waldwichtel da den Finger an der Knipse gehabt, das wär hier garantiert Foto der Woche geworden
> ...



Der is auch gut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (24. April 2011)

macht damit bitte im Stammtisch weiter Jungs, zum editieren bin ich gerade zu kaputt von Gestern / dieser Nacht. Den neuen Thread gibt's dann auch bald 

Frohe Ostern und macht mir bitte ein "brav sein"-Geschenk


----------



## Tier (26. April 2011)

Hab seeeehr günstig nen Syntace Vector 2014 bekommen. Außerdem nen SLX Kurbelsatz.

Der Lenker ist zwar ungewöhnlich breit an nem CC-Rad, aber ich komme damit supäääär zurecht. Zur Not gibts ja noch dir Flex


----------



## slang (26. April 2011)

Der sieht doch gut aus
Wie breeeeiiiit ist denn der?


Aber die Klingel muß weg..!


----------



## Tier (26. April 2011)

Stolze 700mm. Kommt nicht ganz an die 800mm an meinem ersten Motorrad aber passt schon. 
Zur Klingel....mal schauen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (27. April 2011)

... Dämpfer ist angekommen. Vielen Dank nochmal an Jens für den Tip mit Bike Hardest und Gooni für den Hersteller-Tip.  1A OEM-Ware!






Den Rahmen kann ich heute Nachmittag abholen. Fotos folgen ...


----------



## JENSeits (27. April 2011)

Keine Ursache 
Ich bin ja mal gespannt


----------



## gooni11 (27. April 2011)

Ich auch. 
Mich interessiert ja auch sehr..... das...... Gewicht.


----------



## Waldwichtel (27. April 2011)

Haha! 

... Gewicht interessiert mich nicht! Hannibal hat schließlich auch auf Elefanten die Alpen bezwungen und nicht mit Ponys!!!  Ich schleppe jedes Gewicht den Berg hoch!!! (... dauert halt nur länger!!!)


----------



## gooni11 (27. April 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Haha!
> 
> ... Gewicht interessiert mich nicht! Hannibal hat schließlich auch auf Elefanten die Alpen bezwungen und nicht mit Ponys!!!  Ich *schleppe* jedes Gewicht den Berg hoch!!! (... dauert halt nur länger!!!)



stimmt.... Hast ja einen guten Rucksack.aber ich fahr die Berge hoch denn ich hab ein schön leichtes MTB das muss ich nicht trage  

So ich bin mal weg jetzt....


----------



## Waldwichtel (27. April 2011)

... überlege sogar ob ich mir noch Gewichte anbaue. So 15 kg strebe ich eigentlich an. Mal sehen ob ich mir günstig ne Deore-Ausstattung zulege und vielleicht noch ne Lichtanlage mit Dynamo, Rückspiegel und nen Downhillsofa fürs Hinterteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride1993 (27. April 2011)

Ich hätte hier noch nen LRS mit Nabenschaltung und Nabendinamo, wenn du Interesse hast PN Wiegt zusammen 5400g .... edelster Schwerbau


----------



## Waldwichtel (27. April 2011)

... Aufbaustufe 1







Allerdings haben mir die Flitzpiepen vollkommen falsche Dämpferbuchsen mitgeliefert. Stehe jetzt ein wenig auf dem Schlauch bzgl. der Buchsengrößen. Das Innenmaß der oberen Aufnahme beträgt 22mm und das der unteren 44mm. Welche Größe muß ich denn bestellen? Der Dämpfer misst auf beiden Seiten 13mm. Sind die Buchsen eigentlich geschraubt? Irgendwie sitzen die Buchsen im Dämpfer enorm fest.


----------



## poekelz (28. April 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... Aufbaustufe 1
> 
> Allerdings haben mir die Flitzpiepen vollkommen falsche Dämpferbuchsen mitgeliefert. Stehe jetzt ein wenig auf dem Schlauch bzgl. der Buchsengrößen. Das Innenmaß der oberen Aufnahme beträgt 22mm und das der unteren 44mm. Welche Größe muß ich denn bestellen? Der Dämpfer misst auf beiden Seiten 13mm. Sind die Buchsen eigentlich geschraubt? Irgendwie sitzen die Buchsen im Dämpfer enorm fest.



Die Buchsen sind nur in den Dämpfer gesteckt, sitzen mitunter aber bombenfest. Mit etwas Kriechöl und anständigem Werkzeug (Schraubstock) bekommt man die aber immer raus.

Schau mal hier: http://www.bike-components.de/shop/...hox.html/manufacturers_id/312/limit/10/page/5
Dort sind einige der erhältlichen Abmessungen aufgeführt.

Die Hülsen gibt es für 6 und 8mm Bolzen (letzterer ist das gängige Maß), gemessen wird immer Breite zwischen den Aufnahmen minus Dämpferbreite.

Ein gut sortierter Bikeshop wird auch einige der gängigen Maße vorrätig haben, notfalls mal anrufen.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. April 2011)

Ok, danke!


----------



## Freeride1993 (28. April 2011)

Alt, aber kaum gebraucht. FÃ¼r das bisschen was ich damit fahren werde und fÃ¼r den Preis (10â¬) wirds wohl taugen


----------



## Rischer (28. April 2011)

für 10 tacken würd ich da auch nicht nein sagen^^


----------



## JENSeits (28. April 2011)

so sieht's aus! 
Glückwunsch zum Schnapper


----------



## Freeride1993 (28. April 2011)

Danke  Ja, fürn 10er kann man nicht viel falsch machen, hab ich mir gedacht. Trotzdem würd mich mal interessieren, was ihr so dafür gegeben hättet ?
Gruß


----------



## JENSeits (28. April 2011)

Mhm ich denke so 50 Teuros 
Ich brauches aber eher weniger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride1993 (28. April 2011)

Ich auch eig. nicht, bishher. Aber eban hab ichs mal ausprobiert und muss sagen.... es macht mehr Spaß, als ich dachte.... Wenn ich nochmal nen günstiges finde, bau ich mir evtl nochns SSP oder Fixie auf


----------



## Surfjunk (28. April 2011)

FÃ¼r'n 10â¬ super Deal!


----------



## Berrrnd (29. April 2011)

bilder, wir wollen bilder sehen!

wenn ich pech habe komme ich nachher nicht mehr in meine wohnung, da hoffentlich 2 große pakete vor der tür stehen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. April 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> bilder, wir wollen bilder sehen!
> 
> wenn ich pech habe komme ich nachher nicht mehr in meine wohnung, da hoffentlich 2 große pakete vor der tür stehen.



Da k_star anscheinend problemlos in seine Wohnung kam,  poste ich noch ein paar Bilder ...

Meine heutige Ausbeute (Sattelfest und BOC sei Dank!):





Der neue Drahtesel: [Info an Gooni: 12,8kg] 



 





... es fehlt zwar noch die Justierung der Schaltung, aber da werde ich mich wohl bei Gelegenheit mal an unseren Superschrauber Gooni wenden!


----------



## gooni11 (30. April 2011)

Moin
Schaltung einstellen mach ich gern klar!

Rad sieht super aus... Glückwunsch. Ich muß aber auch meckern..... Sattel und Pedalen Bitte schwarz machen. danke
mfg


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Schaltung einstellen mach ich gern klar!
> 
> Rad sieht super aus... Glückwunsch. Ich muß aber auch meckern..... Sattel und Pedalen Bitte schwarz machen. danke
> mfg



Besten Dank im voraus! 

Also geplant sind ne schwarze Kurbel und nen neuer Lenker. Die Pedale hab ich erst vor kurzem bei Sattelfest gekauft. Da hatte ich noch den weißen Fuji-Rahmen.  Das schiebe ich erstmal auf, zumal ich ja eh hauptsächlich mit den Eggbeatern fahre. Sattel wird demnächst auch noch getauscht. Vielleicht schaffe ich es dann ja auch unter die 12kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (30. April 2011)

Finde Gold am Rad eigentlich ziemlich zum :kotz:

Aber dein Rad sieht echt  aus


Mein Glückwunsch!!!


Die Pumpe hab ich auch. Echt ein geiles Teil!!! Letzte Woche hab ich sie auch das erste mal unterwegs gebraucht. War echt überrascht wie gut das kleine Ding funktioniert.
Pass aber auf, dass die Pumpe weit genug vom Rahmen weg ist!!! Durch die Vibrationen bei der Fahrt ruiniert sie dir sonst schnell den Lack.

Hab bei mir die Löcher des Halters etwas vergrößert, so dass ich sie weiter nach aussen positionieren konnte.

LG
Matthias


----------



## Domme02 (30. April 2011)

@waldwichtel  Shoppingwahn oder warum gleich 2 Pumpen? Eine reicht doch


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. April 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Finde Gold am Rad eigentlich ziemlich zum :kotz:
> 
> Aber dein Rad sieht echt  aus
> 
> ...



Danke!  ... ist ja auch noch ausbaufähig. 

Hab mir gerade nochmal die Position der Pumpe angesehen. Unten könnte sie wirklich bei Vibration den Rahmen berühren. Danke für den Rat mit der Vergrößerung der Bohrlöcher.

@Domme

Die goldene Lezyne ist für unterwegs und die Topeak hab ich wegen Dämpfer und Gabel gekauft, da ich eine mit Manometer brauchte.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## slang (30. April 2011)

Waldwichtel,
ist das der Drössiger, von dem du letzten Samstag sprachst?
Wieviel Federweg hat der denn?

LG,
slang


----------



## Sumsemann (30. April 2011)

Jo, unten wars bei mir mit der Pumpe auch sehr eng. Habs zum Glück bei der Montage bemerkt bevor ein Schaden entstanden ist.

Weiss aber inzwischen das sich schon so einige den Rahmen damit versaut haben. Bei Carbon Rahmen ists ja auch besonders gefährlich...

Sollte das mit der Vergrößerung der Löcher nicht reichen, dann kannst du auch noch Filzpads in die Kreise des Halters kleben. Sieht man nicht wenn die Pumpe im Halter steckt und bringt die Pumpe, je nach Filzdicke, noch mal ein paar mm vom Rahmen weg.

LG
Matthias


----------



## slang (30. April 2011)

Ich steck mir die Pumpe immer in den Rucksack, die 100g mehr am Rücken machens auch nicht aus, dafür ist sie dann nicht völlig verdreckt, wenn ich sie mal brauche.
Außerdem spare ich das Gewicht des Halters 

slang


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Waldwichtel,
> ist das der Drössiger, von dem du letzten Samstag sprachst?
> Wieviel Federweg hat der denn?
> 
> ...



Vorne ist erstmal noch meine Reba SL mit 100mm verbaut. Hinten habe ich mit der unteren Dämpferaufnahme derzeit auch 100mm Federweg. Obere Aufnahme wären 120mm und mit Tuninghebel sogar 150mm.



slang schrieb:


> Ich steck mir die Pumpe immer in den Rucksack, die 100g mehr am Rücken machens auch nicht aus, dafür ist sie dann nicht völlig verdreckt, wenn ich sie mal brauche.
> Außerdem spare ich das Gewicht des Halters
> 
> slang



Bei meiner Hausrunde hab ich immer nur ne Satteltasche dabei und da passt selbst die kleine Lezyne nicht rein. 

@ Matthias

Super, die Idee mit dem Filz klingt noch besser. Werde mir nächste Woche mal schwarze Filzdinger aus dem Baumarkt holen.


----------



## slang (30. April 2011)

Was ist der Tunninghebel?

Und ist es ein Drössiger?


----------



## Sumsemann (30. April 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Bei meiner Hausrunde hab ich immer nur ne Satteltasche dabei und da passt selbst die kleine Lezyne nicht rein.



Jep, bei mir genau so... ausserdem haben wir ja extra einige Taler mehr ausgegeben um ne schöne eloxierte Pumpe zu bekommen. Die muss man ja auch zeigen. 

Ach... ich liebe solche Pling, Pling Teile am Rad 



Waldwichtel schrieb:


> @ Matthias
> 
> Super, die Idee mit dem Filz klingt noch besser. Werde mir nächste Woche mal schwarze Filzdinger aus dem Baumarkt holen.



Gern geschehen... Ich hab übrigens beides gemacht. Loch vergrößert und Filz.


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Was ist der Tunninghebel?
> 
> Und ist es ein Drössiger?



Ist nen Drössiger MT. Den Tuninghebel bekommt man im Drössiger-Unterforum von einem User. Der stellt selbst Lenkhebel für Drössiger- und Liteville-Rahmen her. Bekommt man in unzähligen Eloxalfarben. Sind wesentlich stabiler als die Original-Hebel und versprechen wesentlich mehr Federweg. Bzgl. des Preises hab ich mich allerdings noch nicht informiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (30. April 2011)

Hm..
Hebel=Wippe? Weil sonst kann ich mir da immer noch nichts drunter vorstellen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Hm..
> Hebel=Wippe? Weil sonst kann ich mir da immer noch nichts drunter vorstellen.



Die Dinger meine ich. Hier für ein Liteville in meinem geliebten Hope-Gold!


----------



## slang (1. Mai 2011)

Okay, verstanden
du sagst Hebel, ich sag Wippe 

Aber dein Goldwahn ist fast schon unanständig 

LG,
slang


----------



## Waldwichtel (1. Mai 2011)

Wenn dann wäre das sicher das letzte Gold am Rad.

Hab ihn mal angeschrieben und nach dem Preis gefragt. Mal schauen ob die auch noch halbwegs bezahlbar sind wenn man die eloxiert, mit passend eloxierten Buchsen und Gravur haben möchte.


----------



## kris. (1. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube dann waren die bei 150,- gelegen...
Aber sicher bin ich mir nicht


----------



## Waldwichtel (1. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Ich glaube dann waren die bei 150,- gelegen...
> Aber sicher bin ich mir nicht



Das wären sie mir jedenfalls derzeit nicht wert!


----------



## poekelz (1. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Die Dinger meine ich. Hier für ein Liteville in meinem geliebten Hope-Gold!



Die Liteville Hebel in Standardschwarz kosten bei Qia 225 inkl. der vorderen Dämpferhülsen (sind eine Spezialversion, nicht zu vergleich mit den normalen Aluhülsen).
Für Sonderfarben und Drössiger Hebel musst du Anfragen.
Die Teile sind sehr sauber gearbeitet und bringen mein 2008er Liteville 301 in die AM Plus Liga mit 146mm am Heck. Hat sich für mich zumindest gelohnt (Bilder in meinem Album).


----------



## Waldwichtel (1. Mai 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Die Liteville Hebel in Standardschwarz kosten bei Qia 225 inkl. der vorderen Dämpferhülsen (sind eine Spezialversion, nicht zu vergleich mit den normalen Aluhülsen).
> Für Sonderfarben und Drössiger Hebel musst du Anfragen.
> Die Teile sind sehr sauber gearbeitet und bringen mein 2008er Liteville 301 in die AM Plus Liga mit 146mm am Heck. Hat sich für mich zumindest gelohnt (Bilder in meinem Album).



Damit erübrigt sich meine Frage im Bilder-Thread.  Danke!


----------



## Surfjunk (1. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Die Dinger meine ich. Hier für ein Liteville in meinem geliebten Hope-Gold!



He Frank die an deinem würde doch echt ein wenig Farbe in Spiel bringen!
Nicht immer dieses Schwarz.

Pornstyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (1. Mai 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> He Frank die an deinem würde doch echt ein wenig Farbe in Spiel bringen!
> Nicht immer dieses Schwarz.
> 
> Pornstyle



Aus dem Alter bin ich raus  Ich mag´s mehr dezent.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Mai 2011)

1. manitou tower pro 80 mm 
2. 2x elite custom race flaschenhalter 
3. motorex wet lube für die kette


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. Mai 2011)

Chic!  Welche Farbe hat der Rahmen?


----------



## gorgo (2. Mai 2011)

Endlich.....mein Straßenrenner  für nen Appel und nen Ei von nem Arbeitskollegen abgekauft und gerade mal 300 km auf der Uhr.
Brauchte mal was zum auch mal nur Asphalt schrubben.
Es macht echt Laune wie schnell man doch über die Lippischen Dörfer fliegt


----------



## poekelz (2. Mai 2011)

Schick! Dann rasier dir schon mal die Beine und kauf weiße Socken....
Die gleichen Laufräder habe ich auch auf meinem Scott Renner - mache morgen auch mal nen Bild und stell´s ein...so als Gegenpol zu den Freeridern


----------



## Surfjunk (2. Mai 2011)

Boah, ich bin ja zur Zeit echt am zweifeln mit mir.
Ich habe zur Zeit Spaß an Strecke und Zeit. 
Also entweder ne gebrauchte Carbonhure fürn Wald oder son billiges Rennrad. 

Geiles Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (2. Mai 2011)

Etwas um die Plautze zu bedecken 






und etwas um sie zufüllen.






 Auf Äpfel, auf die hier viele schwören, hatte ich keine Lust.



LG Jens


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Mai 2011)

ist hier auch altes in neuem gewand erlaubt?


----------



## JENSeits (2. Mai 2011)

immer man her damit


----------



## RolfK (2. Mai 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Boah, ich bin ja zur Zeit echt am zweifeln mit mir.
> Ich habe zur Zeit Spaß an Strecke und Zeit.
> Also entweder ne gebrauchte Carbonhure fürn Wald oder son billiges Rennrad.
> 
> Geiles Teil!




Au Backe, denn brauch ich ja mit dir nicht mehr fahren. Komme ja so schon kaum nach 

Hab mir für die Gabel nen Spacer bestellt damit sie noch etwas runter kommt, damit der Gaul nicht mehr so schnell steigt. 160mm sollten ja wohl reichen.


----------



## JENSeits (2. Mai 2011)

und was wird aus der 180mm forke?


----------



## RolfK (2. Mai 2011)

Die hat eh schon einen Spacer drin auf 170mm, jetzt kommt nen 20mm rein, das macht die ganze Sache etwas kommoder für Touren, weil so steigt der Bock doch recht früh.


----------



## Surfjunk (2. Mai 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Die hat eh schon einen Spacer drin auf 170mm, jetzt kommt nen 20mm rein, das macht die ganze Sache etwas kommoder für Touren, weil so steigt der Bock doch recht früh.



Jau, wenn ich an Sonntag denke steigt der Bock echt früh. 
Absenkbar war das Zauberwort. 

Sonntag machen wir wieder Deister, da gibt es mehr Down als Up


----------



## Waldwichtel (3. Mai 2011)

... ich hab auch wieder was Neues! Nicht so spektakulÃ¤r, aber fÃ¼r alle Inhaber von Fox-DÃ¤mpfern ein absoluter Kauftip! 

Das Forenmitglied wingover99 fertigt auf MaÃ DÃ¤mpferbuchsen an. Diese kÃ¶nnen zudem noch in div. Eloxalfarben erworben werden. Je nach LÃ¤nge sind sie 2- oder 3-teilig. Die QualitÃ¤t ist um Welten besser als die Originalbuchsen von Fox. Auf dem Foto ist rechts eine Originalbuchse zu sehen (silber). Zudem kann man Ersatzgleitlager und eine Montagehilfe erwerben. Die Spritze mit dem Spezialfett gibts gratis. 

Preise:
Ersatzgleitlager: 2,50 â¬/St.
Montagehilfe: 6â¬
Komplettter Satz kurz-kurz (z.B. 22,2x8 + 22,2x8): 30â¬ 
Komplettter Satz kurz-lang (z.B. 22,2x8 + 55x8): 35â¬ 
Komplettter Satz lang-lang (z.B. 50x8 + 50x8): 40â¬
Versandkosten(D): 3â¬; Abholung in Siegburg ist auch mÃ¶glich.


----------



## JENSeits (3. Mai 2011)

klingt mal richtig gut!
*hinter die ohren schreib*


----------



## Zearom (3. Mai 2011)

So... neuer Sattel - neues Glück.

Wollen wir mal hoffen das mir der Sattel eher zusagt, so ein Taubheitsgefühl an den Kronjuwelen ist ja sowas von zum kotzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (4. Mai 2011)

Zearom schrieb:


> So... neuer Sattel - neues Glück.
> 
> Wollen wir mal hoffen das mir der Sattel eher zusagt, so ein Taubheitsgefühl an den Kronjuwelen ist ja sowas von zum kotzen...



Damensattel?

Oder hast du tats. so ein breites Becken (Terry sind doch die mit der Vermessung oder?)


----------



## Zearom (4. Mai 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Damensattel?
> 
> Oder hast du tats. so ein breites Becken (Terry sind doch die mit der Vermessung oder?)



ne, der Terry GT ist ein Herrensattel. Aber das Ausmessen scheint auch nicht immer so zu funktionieren. Dieser Sattel ist nun ein Zentimeter (15 cm) schmaler als mein alter Sattel (16 cm) der durchs Ausmessen mir empfohlen wurde. Auf meinem alten Crossrad hab ich einen noch dünneren Sattel (14 cm)gefahren und das hat problemlos funktioniert. 

Es macht halt echt null Spass alle 15 Kilometer abzusteigen damit man wieder einen Gefühl in den Füßen hat...


----------



## poekelz (4. Mai 2011)

Zearom schrieb:


> Es macht halt echt null Spass alle 15 Kilometer abzusteigen damit man wieder einen Gefühl in den Füßen hat...



Schon mal mit ner guten Radhose probiert?
Also nicht son 40 Schaumgummipolsterteil, sondern eine mit mehrschichtigem Polster, z.B. Löffler Hot Bond oder eine von Assos, wobei ich persönlich die Löffler um Längen besser finde.
Kostet zwar, aber nen Sattel gibt´s ja auch nicht umsonst.


----------



## Zearom (4. Mai 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Schon mal mit ner guten Radhose probiert?
> Also nicht son 40 Schaumgummipolsterteil, sondern eine mit mehrschichtigem Polster, z.B. Löffler Hot Bond oder eine von Assos, wobei ich persönlich die Löffler um Längen besser finde.
> Kostet zwar, aber nen Sattel gibt´s ja auch nicht umsonst.



Ne noch nicht, ist natürlich auch noch ne Option, danke für den Tipp, hab zwar welche von Trigema und von Endura, aber ich glaub die Polster an sich sind noch die recht einfachen Schaumstoffteile. Mal schauen


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Mai 2011)




----------



## gooni11 (4. Mai 2011)

Ich hab auch was neues K Star.... jetzt werd ich in Führung gehen..... Morgen mehr.


----------



## gooni11 (5. Mai 2011)

Ich hab MAXXIS FLYWEIGHT 330 

JETZT ....  *8980gr*.... und ich hab noch eins zwei Ideen wie ich weiter nach unten komm....
mfg


----------



## JENSeits (5. Mai 2011)

- Moosgummigriffe
- weniger Kettenöl
- Helium in die Gabel und Schläuche 
- Lackabbeitzen
- verschlissene Reifendecken, Ritzel, Bremsscheiben, Bremsbeläge, Sattel montieren
- Kettenschutz demontieren
- Flaschenhalter demontieren
- nur HR Bremse fahren
- Öl aus Bremsleitung ablassen


----------



## Sumsemann (5. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> und ich hab noch eins zwei Ideen wie ich weiter nach unten komm....
> mfg




Mach dir mal lieber Gedanken wie du endlich mal schneller nach unten kommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (5. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch was neues K Star.... jetzt werd ich in Führung gehen..... Morgen mehr.



du, mein bike hat aufgehört gewicht zu verlieren. 

du lässt dich aber leicht anstacheln ...


----------



## gooni11 (5. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> du,* mein bike hat aufgehört gewicht zu verlieren.*
> 
> du lässt dich aber leicht anstacheln ...



meins nich....


----------



## gooni11 (5. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Mach dir mal lieber Gedanken wie du endlich mal schneller nach unten kommst



hab ich schon.... verkauf mir einfach günstig ein VERNÜNFTIGES Bike....... DEINS


----------



## Zearom (5. Mai 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> - Moosgummigriffe
> - weniger Kettenöl
> - Helium in die Gabel und Schläuche
> - Lackabbeitzen
> ...



Da fehlt nur noch "löcher in den Rahmen bohren"  Irgendwo sind doch immer noch 1 oder 2 Gramm versteckt


----------



## chucki_bo (5. Mai 2011)

Früher hat man gesagt
 "Luft in der Lunge und ein fröhliches Lied auf den Lippen" - ihr habt wohl alle nix mehr drauf, so wie ich das höre. 

Gewicht sparen ... Löcher bohren ....
Fahrrad fahren, Männers, Fahrad fahren. Nicht quatschen...

Früher bin ich auf einem Hollandrad mit kaputter Sachs-Dreigangschaltung im Sitzen die Kahle Wart hoch gefahren ... und hab dabei noch Goethe und Schiller zitiert.

Löcher bohren tststststts    

*duckundwech*
chucki_bo


----------



## Domme02 (5. Mai 2011)

maxxis Flyweigt? Also der Reifen wäre das letzte wo ich Gewicht verlieren wollen würde. Weniger als Rocket Ron kommt bei mir lieber nicht drauf.
Dann hol dir lieber einen leichten LRS mit ZTR Alpine Felgen oder so, leichtere Sattelstütze und eine leichte Kurbel ala Lightning oder so. Aber diese Reifen sind doch nichts wenn es mal ein bisschen nass ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (5. Mai 2011)

was hast du denn gegen die flyweight?

hast du gesehen womit einige das schlammrennen in boffzen gefahren sind?


----------



## ohropax (5. Mai 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> - Öl aus Bremsleitung ablassen



 Wenn man schon so weit ist, dass man Maxxis Flyweight montiert, ist das nur konsequent.


----------



## chucki_bo (5. Mai 2011)

JJJEEEEENNNNS:

Mach mal nen Leichtbau-Thread auf. Das verkommt hier. Von was Neuem hab ich schon lange nix mehr gelesen... 

und dann aufräumen ...

Den Leichtbau-Thread kann ich besser ignorieren ... :kotz:


----------



## Sumsemann (5. Mai 2011)

jup, ich hab was neues...







+ passende Klemmringe 







spart 41gr zu meinem derzeitigen Griff und hat auch 31mm Durchmesser (Standard ist 29, was mir aber zu klein ist)


...und dann noch neue Handschuhe


----------



## gooni11 (5. Mai 2011)

Also wenn ihr schon darüber sprecht dann bedenkt doch auch einfach mal das *ICH* zum Beispiel gar nicht bei Nässe fahr beziehungsweise fahr ich dann schon aber Straße....!
Allein deshalb ist der Flyweight ideal für mich. 
Und wenn *ich* im Wald bin ist es eigentlich  zu 90% trocken und dann fahr ich hauptsächlich schnell über Waldautobahnen!
Ich denke das es immer darauf ankommt was 
man erwartet ..... Ne Alpentour werd ich damit auch nicht machen!

Zb fahr ich ja auch Dura ACE Rennradkasette 11-25 glaub ich . Hat auf einem MTB auch nicht wirklich was zu suchen aber für mich und meinen Einsatzzweck ist es perfekt. Hatte auch bei der letzten Tour über 80km und 1660hm keinerlei Probleme. 
Da haben auch viele gemeint..... Vergiss es. Kauf dir doch ein Rennrad.

Wie gesagt...... Der Einsatzzweck ist maßgebend !
Mfg


----------



## Domme02 (5. Mai 2011)

@k_star  ja habe ich gesehen. Mehrere aus meiner Altersklasse. Die haben mir dann aber erzählt wie oft sie sich auf die Fresse gelegt haben und wo sie doch grün und blau sind, dass ist dann ja auch nicht der Sinn der Sache. 
@gooni  ok bei dem Einsatzbereich ist das natürlich was anderes.


----------



## kris. (8. Mai 2011)

und weil man sich immer und überall hinpacken kann, gab es bei mir auch mal wieder was neues für die rübe. nen kleinen schützenswerten rest habe ich da noch drin


----------



## slang (11. Mai 2011)

Hi,
aus Ermangelung eines Threads "Ich hatte da was Neues" kommts jetzt hier hin. Ist wie gesagt etwas peinlich







Zum Tathergang sage ich jetzt mal nichts, nur soviel:
Soviel Dummheit muß bestraft werden, in diesem besonders schwerwiegenden Fall mit doppelten Neupreis:





Grüße,
slang
Deswegen gibts auch erstmal keine Bremsen


----------



## poekelz (11. Mai 2011)

Beileid!


----------



## chucki_bo (11. Mai 2011)

Hast Du das Foto schon mit der "neuen" Kamera gemacht ?? 

*undschonwiederwegsein*

chucki_bo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (11. Mai 2011)

Ja hab ich.
Man muß die quali ja runter reduzieren, das Forum erlaubt ja nur maximal 1,5MB.

@poekelz
Danke


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Mai 2011)

So, nun sind die goldenen Onzas ab und durch schwarze Tune ersetzt. Macht zudem auch 124g Ersparnis. 
Die goldenen Hope Endkappen werden voraussichtlich noch ersetzt. Durch die leichte "Übergröße" bieten 
sie allerdings guten Schutz für die Tune, die ja leider sehr empfindlich sind. 

Das aktuelle Gewicht beträgt übrigens 12,5 kg. Da ist noch ne Menge Einsparpotenzial. 

In Planung sind nun noch:

- schwarze Kurbel (Race Face, XO oder XX)
- Sattel (evtl. Tune Kommvor)
- XTR Schaltwerk (schwarz)
- Hope Tretlager
- Chris King Steuersatz
- Shimano XT Kassette

So müßte ich es dann auch unter die 12kg-Marke schaffen.


----------



## Surfjunk (12. Mai 2011)

Sehr schön


----------



## gooni11 (12. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> So, nun sind die goldenen Onzas ab und durch schwarze Tune ersetzt. Macht zudem auch 124g Ersparnis.
> Die goldenen Hope Endkappen werden voraussichtlich noch ersetzt. Durch die leichte "Übergröße" bieten
> sie allerdings guten Schutz für die Tune, die ja leider sehr empfindlich sind.
> 
> ...



Es ist eigentlich ganz einfach......
DU HAST ZU VIEL GELD glaub ich.... WILLKOMMEN IM CLUB der LEICHTBAUER.....
ich weiß du willst das gar nicht...... ABER du hast das Rad und die Bar Ends gewogen....... SO FÄNGT ALLES AN!!
Trotzdem.. schön isses .
mfg


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Mai 2011)

Neeeeee, ich will das auch gar nicht!!! ... aber ne 11 vorm Komma sieht
wesentlich schöner aus. Und sie ist auch leichter als die 12! 

... aber die weiteren Tuningmaßnahmen sind nicht ausschließlich des
 Gewichts wegen geplant, sondern um letzte Schwachpunkte auszumerzen und auch der Optik wegen. 
Kassette, Tretlager und Steuersatz sind momentan zumindest nur Mittelmaß.


----------



## slang (12. Mai 2011)

Ne XT-Kurbel ist also Mittelmaß, ....okay, da hat Gooni mit dem zuviel Geld haben wohl Recht


----------



## JENSeits (12. Mai 2011)




----------



## the_Shot (12. Mai 2011)

@ slang

Hätt ja nicht gedacht, dass die Cam so zerhauen ist. Hoffe Du kannst die Speicherkarte noch irgendwie retten?!

@ Waldwichtel

schickes Radl, schön schwarz


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ne XT-Kurbel ist also Mittelmaß, ....okay, da hat Gooni mit dem zuviel Geld haben wohl Recht



Neee, von der Kurbel hab ich nichts geschrieben, auch wenn sie auf der Liste steht. Bei der Kurbel gehts rein um die Optik. 
Das Tretlager und die Kassette sind Mittelmaß. Der Steuersatz von Cane Creek ist auch relativ einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (12. Mai 2011)

ach so, mit Tretlager meinst du nur die Welle. 
Was kann denn da so ein Hope besser? Außer wahrscheinlich extrem teuer sein?

@ the_shot
bisher stellt sich die Speicherkarte tot, sind halt zwei Kontakte an einer Seite abgebrochen. Nach i-net Recherche ist einer eh ungenutzt und so ein minimaler Lötpunkt ist noch vorhanden. Werd ich die Tage mal probieren, ob da noch was geht. 
Bin halt nicht der Lötmeister mit der ruhigen Hand und ich schätze mal, dass es nur einen Versuch gibt. 
Und zu deiner Signatur: wenn ich Sachbearbeiter bei deiner Krankenversicherung wär, ich würd dich rausschmeissen


----------



## slang (13. Mai 2011)

Hi,
auch wenn Jenseits um 22.50Uhr hier im OWL-Forum schon das Licht ausgeschaltet hat, ich bin noch auf, und sitz hier mit meiner kleinen Taschenlampe vorm Bildschirm (siehe Stammtisch) 
Und was Neues gibts auch 





Gut, ist nicht nen ganzes Bike mit pornösen Gold, aber jetzt kann ich mit meinen schwachen Fingerchens auch nach ner endlosen  30km Tour  noch den Hebel bewegen und den Sattel tiefer stellen.
Bei weiteren Touren mit The_Shot ist das wichtig 

slang


----------



## Waldwichtel (13. Mai 2011)

Salsa-Klemmen sehen einfach Klasse aus!

Waldis Tipp: Schelle in Abflussreiniger legen bis der Lack ab ist, dann gold eloxieren lassen! Voila! 

*duckundweg*


----------



## the_Shot (13. Mai 2011)

Slang, jetzt brauchste nur noch ne teflonisierte Sattelstütze die nicht so schnell verschrabbelt. Mit dem riesen Knochen bekommste die auch richtig fest


----------



## Waldwichtel (14. Mai 2011)

Ich hab heute erstmal meinen Selle Italia SLR zum Autosattler gebracht. Der alte weiße Bezug sah schon schäbig aus und passte farblich nicht mehr. Jetzt gibt's feinstes schwarzes Rindnappaleder.  ... mal sehen ob das "Experiment" klappt und der neue Bezug lange hält. Wenn nicht, kommt wohl doch bald nen Tune. Bilder gibt's Anfang nächster Woche.


----------



## JENSeits (15. Mai 2011)

So ich habe ein wenig für die Filmerei aufgerüstet.

Schnapper:









Hat jemand eine Platte für die Halterung? Bräuchte ne passende Platte mit oder ohne dem Normgewinde.

Und noch etwas:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (15. Mai 2011)

Letzteres produziert dann soetwas:


----------



## Sumsemann (15. Mai 2011)

Willingen 


Seit meinem Bandscheibenvorfall war ich nicht mehr da


----------



## RolfK (15. Mai 2011)

Fährt den Starthügel rechts an der Seite runter - ne ne. 












Aber ich mach's auch nich besser


----------



## Sumsemann (15. Mai 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Fährt den Starthügel rechts an der Seite runter - ne ne.





Stimmt.... Buuuuhhhhhh


----------



## Tier (15. Mai 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Letzteres produziert dann soetwas:



Du meinst sowas?


----------



## JENSeits (15. Mai 2011)

Genau!


----------



## gooni11 (15. Mai 2011)

Moin Männers
*ICH HAB WAS NEUES......*fast... *in ganz naher Zukunft.*..
Ich sach euch was....... heut war ein harter Tag....
ich hab nie so viel nachgedacht und telefoniert wie heute .. echt nicht.
Zwischendurch bin ich ne Runde MTB Straße gefahren um auf andere Gedanken zu kommen ,aber es hat nix genutzt... nassen Arsch hab ich bekommen ... gehagelt und geregnet hats wie aus Kübeln.. zwar nur 5 min aber das hat gereicht. Ich war stinkig !!
aber kaum zu haus fing es wieder an
........_mach ich es oder nicht..... ich will es schon so lange........ JETZT ist die Chance..........._
Am Ende des Tages hab ich mir einen Traum erfüllt...........
Was es ist?.........

Sag ich nich................. NOCH NICHT  .... außer......


----------



## JENSeits (16. Mai 2011)

back to topic:


Gerade die Wohnung fürs Dirtmasters klar gemacht.

ca. 43 qm Wohnfläche, für 2 bis 5 Personen:

    Schlafraum mit Doppelbett,
    Wohnraum mit Doppelschrankbett,
    gemütliche Sitzecke mit Schlafcouch,
    Essecke, Kleinküche mit Kühlschrank,
    Bad/Dusche/WC, Terrasse oder Balkon.


----------



## kris. (16. Mai 2011)

Kein Whirlpool?!


----------



## JENSeits (16. Mai 2011)

Nein, aber dafür nur ein paar Mater vom Park entfernt 
Und für den Preis sowas von in Ordnung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Mai 2011)

Also nach Goonis Neuvorstellung traut man sich ja gar nicht mehr was Neues zu posten. 

... aber ich stell mal trotzdem meinen frisch bezogenen Selle Italia SLR-Sattel vor. Schönes schwarzes Rindnappaleder. Da hat der Sattler gut Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## kris. (16. Mai 2011)

Ah, herrlich, endlich mal ne cleane optik


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Ah, herrlich, endlich mal ne cleane optik



Danke, hauptsache er hält jetzt auch mindestens 1-2 Jahre.


----------



## gooni11 (16. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Danke, hauptsache er hält jetzt auch mindestens 1-2 Jahre.


Du meinst 1-2 Wochen.... dann machst du ihn eh kaputt und und sagst zu deiner Freundin ....''hier guck ma!! *SCHON KAPUTT*..jetzt reichts mir... ich bestell jetzt was vernünftiges!)
Und dann rufste bei Tune an.....


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. Mai 2011)

Neeee!  ... der SLR ist schon ideal und recht bequem. 
Jetzt warte ich erstmal bis Willingen, bevor ich weiter
ins Bike investiere. Vielleicht sollte ich meiner Liebsten
mal wieder Blumen schenken.


----------



## Sumsemann (17. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich meiner Liebsten
> mal wieder Blumen schenken.



 Blumen  ...als wenn man da mit bei Frauen was reissen kann???

Ich hab meiner Frau jetzt als ich mir die neuen Pedalen bestellt habe ne Goldkette bestellt!!!!

Sollte heute kommen...






















...und sollte sie die Kette nicht tragen wollen, dann werd ich wohl auch Verwendung dafür finden 



*Aber der Wille war da!!!!* ...und das ist es doch was zählt


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. Mai 2011)

Das stimmt! 

... aber meine kommt ausm Osten, die gibt sich auch mit weniger zufrieden!  

Wobei ich ihr in 5  Jahren erst 3x Blumen geschenkt habe.
Den Strauß vom  Autohaus für meine Karre, den Strauß 
zu meinem  Firmenjubiläum und einen zum 5. Jahrestag. 

... könnte sich also nun auszahlen, das ich in Sachen Blumen 
immer so geizig war.


----------



## kris. (17. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... aber meine kommt ausm Osten, die gibt sich auch mit weniger zufrieden!



Da sage ich jetzt lieber nichts zu, sonst bekomme ich Ärger zu Hause. 


Aber wir schweifen schon wider ab...


----------



## gooni11 (17. Mai 2011)

Meine Frau bekommt keine Blumen.....ich schmeiß doch meine Kohle nicht für so unnützes Zeug zum Fenster raus....
Im meinem Leben ist mir immer aufgefallen das Frauen Arsc..löcher zum Mann brauchen und da geb ich mir doch allergrößte Mühe das auch zu erfüllen.

Blumen......nääääää.. 
Sattelstütze .... jaaaaaaa

eben angekommen......
156 gr komplett!!!!! von mir gewogen......nein nicht der Karton, die Stütze...ich glaub der Karton ist schwerer als die Sattelstütze....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (17. Mai 2011)

Leute ... Ontopic oder Stammtisch.


----------



## Sumsemann (17. Mai 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Leute ... Ontopic oder Stammtisch.



Ja, du hast ja Recht... 










Und hier das ganze verbaut.
Die Eggbeater haben natürlich wieder meine, vor etwa zwei Monaten gekauften, Titanachsen bekommen.

Gewicht 238gr


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. Mai 2011)

Die Kette ist genial!!! 

... hat deiner Frau wohl nicht gefallen!?!


----------



## JENSeits (17. Mai 2011)

passt meins Erachtens nach überhaupt nicht zum Rad!


----------



## kris. (17. Mai 2011)

Kette oder Pedale?


----------



## JENSeits (17. Mai 2011)

Farbe der Kette 
Und so ein Rad sollte man für meinen Geschmack mit Flats fahren - aber die Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (17. Mai 2011)

Also ich find auch die Kette ist viel zu LEICHT für ein All Mountain.
Ich hätte da das passende Gefährt für.

Also Sumsemann wenn du es dir doch anders überlegst... die Kette nehm ich. Eggbeater sind nicht so mein Ding. Ich fahr ja die Exustar Titan. 200gr. BEIDE!
mfg


----------



## Sumsemann (17. Mai 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> passt meins Erachtens nach überhaupt nicht zum Rad!



Die KMC SL 10 Gold ist nicht wegen dem Gold am Rad sondern wegen der Titan Nitrit Beschichtung.

Diese soll weniger Reibung haben und insbesondere bei Trockenschmierung (Wax) ihre Vorteile haben.

Schaun wir mal...

Die silberne hab ich ja auch noch.

In natura sieht die Kette aber gar nicht schlecht am Rad aus... Wenn die aber erst mal gefahren ist, dann ist sie eh nicht mehr so golden.


----------



## Sumsemann (17. Mai 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Und so ein Rad sollte man für meinen Geschmack mit Flats fahren - aber die Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden




Dafür fahr ich aber zu große Touren mit dem Rad. Also 100km möcht ich nicht mit Flats fahren.

...und die ganzen mir bekannten Trails kann ich auch sehr gut mit Klickies fahren. In den Bikepark fahr ich mit dem Rad ja nicht. Falls doch mal, dann hab ich noch Flats im Keller die dann fürn Park grad drangeschraubt werden.


----------



## JENSeits (17. Mai 2011)

deshalb auch für meinen Geschmack 
Bei deinem Einsatzgebiet macht es schon Sinn Klickies zufahren.


----------



## Sgt.Green (17. Mai 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Und so ein Rad sollte man für meinen Geschmack mit Flats fahren - aber die Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden



Was soll das denn hier werden Jens? 
Wird Zeit das wir wieder fahren oder was ??

Ne aber ma echt, an das Bike gehören sicherlich keine Flats 

Mfg


----------



## JENSeits (17. Mai 2011)

Mein Geschmack ist mein Geschmack


----------



## chucki_bo (17. Mai 2011)

Ich hab was neues ... 

Wollts nur sagen 

Tschüüüüs

chucki_bo

Ach so ... KoolStop Beläge ... diesmal organische ...


----------



## gooni11 (17. Mai 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ich hab was neues ...
> 
> Wollts nur sagen
> 
> ...



Für welche Bremse.... Avid? Falls ja berichte mal ob die besser sind als die Originalen.
Wobei ich nicht wüsste was man da noch wesentlich besser machen könnte.


----------



## chucki_bo (18. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Für welche Bremse.... Avid? Falls ja berichte mal ob die besser sind als die Originalen.
> Wobei ich nicht wüsste was man da noch wesentlich besser machen könnte.



Juicy 5. Ich war mal neugierig auf Bremskraft und Verschleiß. Die originalen haben jeweils knappe 800 KM gehalten.


----------



## gooni11 (18. Mai 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Juicy 5. Ich war mal neugierig auf Bremskraft und Verschleiß. Die originalen haben jeweils knappe 800 KM gehalten.



Also das mit den 800km kommt hin. Ich fahr ja die XO und hab auch noch die ersten Beläge drin. Bericht liegt dann hier auf dem Tisch bitte wenn sie eingefahren sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (18. Mai 2011)

800km ist aber nicht viel.


----------



## kris. (18. Mai 2011)

Kommt drauf an wie oft man bremst


----------



## poekelz (18. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> 800km ist aber nicht viel.



Hängt wohl immer von der Strecke, bzw. der Art und Weise ab, wie man die 800km fährt.

Auf Forstautobahnen und Bergauf halten die Beläge bestimmt deutlich länger, aber im Trailbetrieb, mit stark wechselnden Geschwindigkeiten, entsprechend starken Bremseinsätzen und reichlich Winterschlammfahrten geht das schon i.O.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Mai 2011)

jetzt warte ich auf nur noch 2 pakete.

der rahmen wurde heute auf die reise geschickt.
im anderen ist das zweite kettenblatt und noch son paar teile.

dann kann ich endlich wieder basteln.


----------



## Prometheus2018 (19. Mai 2011)

so...
ich darf mich auch mal wieder melden...
habe mir grad ein paar neue Teile zugelegt...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/898823


----------



## Sumsemann (19. Mai 2011)

Da Angelo unbedingt meine Schnellspanner haben wollte mussten nun neue her...

Beim Kauf des Bikes hätte ich nie gedacht, dass ich das Bike jemals so rannehmen werde. 
Die guten Vorsätze das Rad erstmal ein wenig zu schonen sind lange verflogen und Angelo kann bestätigen das ich mit dem Rad alles fahre was irgendwie fahrbar ist.

Nun ja, die verbauten etwa 45gr leichten Schnellspanner sind mir daher schon länger ein Dorn im Auge. Haben bisher zwar noch nie ansatzweise Probleme gemacht, doch eine etwas robustere Version sollte doch sinniger sein.
Ein Bike ist halt nur so gut wie sein schwächstes Teil.

Meine Wahl ist auf die Tiso gefallen. Sind im Prinzip wie die Hope nur halt mit Titanachse (diese ist auch nicht konifiziert sondern durchgehend gleich dick) und auch für All Mountain und Trail freigegeben.

Gewicht laut r2 Bike gewogene 68,8gr







Samstag sollten sie da sein...


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Mai 2011)




----------



## Sumsemann (21. Mai 2011)

Sie sind da 


In echt noch viel schöner als auf Bildern!!!

...mit 68gr auch noch schön leicht aber um längen Stabiler als die Alten was mir deutlich mehr Vertrauen schenkt.

Ebenfalls neu die Tubless Milch...

Damit sollte das Bike etwa 10,8/10,9 kg wiegen.


Arrggghhh ich werd langsam zum Gooni hier


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. Mai 2011)

Sehen klasse aus! 

... jetzt brauchste Gooni doch nicht mehr bei Sattelfest auflauern, um ihm die Alten wieder abzunehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (21. Mai 2011)

Ja aber nachdem ich sie grade verbaut habe musste ich feststellen, dass die Hintere Achse etwas kurz ist.

Die Achse sitzt nur mit 6-7mm in der Schraube 


Sollte zwar reichen, aber 10mm währen mir doch deutlich lieber!!!
Muss aber zugeben, dass die vorherigen auch nicht länger waren und es bekannt ist, dass die Stumpjumper FSR Hinterbauten sehr breit sind.

Nun ja, da ich es gerne Perfekt habe, habe ich mir grad diese 10mm längere Achse bestellt:

Titanachse m5 x 195

Die Tiso sind zum Glück auf der Exenterseite auch nur geschraubt so dass sich die Achsen problemlos tauschen lassen


----------



## Domme02 (21. Mai 2011)

Schwalbe Dirty Dan 2,0" auf Mamas KÃ¼chenwaage  :





Mit 10â¬ ein super SchnÃ¤ppchen fÃ¼r CC-Rennen bei Sauwetter   .....dazu sogar noch schÃ¶n leicht. Nur ein Paar gramm mehr als mein Rocket Ron 2,25".


----------



## JENSeits (21. Mai 2011)

wo gekauft?


----------



## Domme02 (21. Mai 2011)

im ebay. Wurde kurz von dem Vorbesitzer 50km gefahren und dann angeblich wegen Umstieg auf 29er verkauft.
Die Stollen haben teilweise sogar noch diese "Fühler" vom Spritzen des Gummis. Der Reifen ist also wie neu


----------



## gooni11 (21. Mai 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Schwalbe Dirty Dan 2,0" auf Mamas Küchenwaage  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DER ist echt leicht...


----------



## Rischer (22. Mai 2011)

So, jez is meine Helmentscheidung endgültig gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (22. Mai 2011)

sieht in echt auch ganz gut aus


----------



## gooni11 (24. Mai 2011)

Tach 
Ich hab auch wieder mal was neues...
Schöööönen Lenker!
10gr Leichter als der WCS aber auch 4cm breiter!
mfg


----------



## funkenritter (25. Mai 2011)

Moinsen,

hängt das Bike an der Steckdose zum aufladen???

Gruß Funkenritter


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Mai 2011)

2 pakete sind auf dem weg ....

eine session de la photo gibts dann nachher hoffentlich.


----------



## poekelz (25. Mai 2011)

funkenritter schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> hängt das Bike an der Steckdose zum aufladen???
> 
> Gruß Funkenritter



Ich hab´s gewußt, das S-Works is nen Elektrofahrrad


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Mai 2011)




----------



## Waldwichtel (25. Mai 2011)

Ui, nen Großeinkauf!  

... es wird nicht lange dauern bis Sumsemann hier auch wieder was neues von Specialized postet!!! Er wurde gegen 17.30 Uhr beim Betreten von Sattelfest beobachtet!


----------



## gooni11 (25. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ui, nen Großeinkauf!
> 
> ... es wird nicht lange dauern bis Sumsemann hier auch wieder was neues von Specialized postet!!! Er wurde gegen 17.30 Uhr beim Betreten von Sattelfest beobachtet!



ich weiß was es ist .ich weiß es ich weiß es ich weiß es...


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Mai 2011)

so lange ihr in näherer umgebung wohnt, dann wird der laden sicher nicht pleite gehen.


----------



## Sumsemann (25. Mai 2011)

Man Leute... war ganz unspektakulär bei Sattelfest:

Nur ne Pulle NoTubes Dichtmilch und zwei Sätze Bremsbeläge für meine Hope.

Das ich gestern ne Specialized AirTool Pro bekommen habe ist ja auch den meisten schon bekannt.

Hab mir binnen 3 Wochen nun den zweiten "The Captain S-Works" Reifen kaputt gefahren 

Jetzt gibts kein S-Works Reifen mehr!!! ...ist auch bis Juli nicht lieferbar.

Bei BOC habe ich mir dann noch zwei neue Nobby Nic EVO Pace Star 2.25, einen Teflon beschichteten Bowdenzug für meine Command Post und eine Pulle Wachsschmiermittel für die Kette geholt.

Alles unspektakulär... daher keine Bilder (Hab jetzt auch echt keine Lust welche zu machen)


Per Post kamen heute dann noch ne 195er Titan Schnellspannachse und ein paar rote Schrauben (von Bikehardest)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (25. Mai 2011)

Hattest vergessen zu erwähnen das Du die alte Dichtmilch erst reklamieren wolltest, da sie angeblich schon schlecht wäre.  ... vielleicht solltest Du sie mal in den Kühlschrank stellen. Dann hält sie länger.


----------



## Sumsemann (25. Mai 2011)

...ne die war nicht schlecht, das war eine 3,5%ige Vollmilch


Das kann ja bei einem Pumper auch nicht funktionieren!!!


Ich brauche die fetarme mit 1,5%!!!


----------



## tangoba62 (25. Mai 2011)

puuhuuh, das geht aber ab hier ;-)

nicht böse sein !!!


----------



## poekelz (26. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mir nen neuen Rucksack zum Wandern - nee hauptsächlich zum Radfahren geleistet - Deuter Attack 20 mit rausnehmbarem Rückenprotektor, Trinkblasenfach und allerlei Innenfächern für Krams.

Ja und weil´s gerade so lief, habe ich meine 2003er Camelbak-Trinkblase auch durch eine neue ersetzt Die alte fühlte sich innen irgendwie komisch an und hat im Vergleich zur neuen auch eine total andere Farbe bekommen.

Den ganzen Kram kann ich ja dann am Wochenende beim Liteville and Friends mal ordentlich testen


----------



## JENSeits (26. Mai 2011)

Schöner Kauf!
von Blöte?


----------



## Surfjunk (26. Mai 2011)

Oh, da wird aber nochmal aufgerüstet für morgen


----------



## poekelz (26. Mai 2011)

Yepp!

@Surfjunk - geiler Signaturspruch übrigens


----------



## Domme02 (27. Mai 2011)

im Anhang mal meine neusten "gezwungenen" Errungenschaften nachdem iwie alles kaputt geht im Moment^^
Beim Marathon in Saalhausen ist mir neben einem Platten auf den letzten 2km mal wieder ein Flaschenhalter gebrochen. War jetzt ungefähr der 4., ich wechsel sie mittlerweile schon halbjährig. Bei den Carbonflaschenhaltern habe ich es ja noch verstaden (leichtbau und so) aber warum bricht ein Bleischwerer 45g Tacx VOLL-Plastik Flaschenhalter? Jetzt versuch ichs mal mit Alu.
Beim NRW CUP am letzten Sonntag hab ich mir komischerweise einen Zahn des 32er Blatts verbogen und in der letzten Runde riss die Kette dann noch und versaute mir nen Podiumsplatz. Also auch das neu....  

Krass wie teuer es ist sein Bike auf einem renntauglichen Stand zu halten und die fast wöchentlichen Startgebühren kommen auch noch oben druff. 
Ich brauche mehr Rasenmähen-Jobs! Oder jemand bock mich zu sponsorn?^^


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Mai 2011)

ich lege dann mal nach ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (27. Mai 2011)

Hmmmm.... Neue Hecke?!


----------



## Domme02 (27. Mai 2011)

Schick,sckick!
black is beautiful. Scheint wohl dein lebensmotto zu sein bei den Bikes......oder gibts deinen Carbonbomber jetzt nicht mehr?


----------



## gooni11 (27. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> ich lege dann mal nach ...



Bitte nicht böse sein jetzt k Star.
Ich mag 29 er sowieso schon nicht wegen der großen Räder (optisch mein ich)  
Aber in deiner Größe schaut das Teil aus wie ein Hochrad von damals! 
Sorry .... Nur meine Meinung und die spielt eh keine Rolle

Aber schöne Wiese.... Hätt ich auch gern , unsere ist mehr so ..... Braun


----------



## JENSeits (28. Mai 2011)

Ich finds gut! 

Auch die weiße Gabel sagt mir optisch zu. An die Optik von 29" muss man sich eben gewöhnen! Waren Scheibenbremsen nicht auch mal verpöhnt?


----------



## chucki_bo (29. Mai 2011)

Meins wär das auch nicht. Die Rahmengeometrie gepaart mit den
großen Rädern .... Eher grenzwertig.

Aber vielleicht gewinnt man damit ja Rennen ???


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Mai 2011)

das dingen geht ab wie sau. 
wenn du auf der geraden, im gefälle oder im leichten anstieg in schwung bist, dann gibts kein halten mehr.

heute im harz das war ne reine wonne.

kein ansteigendes vorderrad an den richtig steilen anstiegen. mit dem 26er hätte man da stellenweise probleme bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (29. Mai 2011)

Will auch mal wieder pos(t)en:
Habe meinem rebuilt Yeti ´ne KeFü verpasst, Dämpfer ist jetzt TF-Tuned.
http://www.tftunedshox.com/
Kann ich empfehlen, die "Tommies" wissen wirklich, was sie tun.


----------



## kris. (29. Mai 2011)

immer wieder ein schöner anblick!


----------



## slang (30. Mai 2011)

Nippelspanner,
gönn der Kurbel noch schwarze Kettenblattschrauben,
dann sieht sie richtig schick aus


----------



## nippelspanner (30. Mai 2011)

"Schwarz?"
Wäre ´ne Option!
Oder in "Purple"


----------



## kris. (30. Mai 2011)

Es ist ein Yeti, also wenn schon dann bitte in Türkis! 
So eine Sattelklemme kommt bei mir auch noch an den Schneemenschen...


----------



## nippelspanner (30. Mai 2011)

Jupp, Hope: Beste Sattelklemme ever!
Die "alten" gefallen mir besser als die "neuen":

Alt:





Neu:


----------



## kris. (30. Mai 2011)

Bei mir wirds wohl eher die hier:


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. Mai 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Jupp, Hope: Beste Sattelklemme ever!
> Die "alten" gefallen mir besser als die "neuen":



Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu, auch wenn meine in dem ungeliebten gold ist! 

Das Yeti sieht schick aus, wobei am Hinterrad Felgenaufkleber und Reifenbeschriftung nicht mittig übereinander liegen (jaja, ist pingelig). 
Mit den SLX-Kurbeln kann ich mich allerdings nicht so recht anfreunden. Da hätte ich eher zu Race Face gegriffen. Ansonsten chic!!!


----------



## JENSeits (30. Mai 2011)

Ist wirklich hübsch geworden!


----------



## JENSeits (30. Mai 2011)

Ich habe da auch etwas neues, passend fürs Wibe-Wochenende!








Danke an Amazon für die flotte Lieferung.
Danke an Alex für den super Kurs fürs Stativ.

Ein dickes *DANKE *an Janik für die Montageplatte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (30. Mai 2011)

Du musst dich noch bei deinen Eltern und der Acadamy bedanken, sonst bekommst Du nie einen Oscar in der Sparte "Bike-Movie"!


----------



## JENSeits (30. Mai 2011)

Aber muss ja auch mal sein.


----------



## Sumsemann (1. Juni 2011)

Hier meine neue...


Command Post 2012


----------



## Mountain77 (1. Juni 2011)

Kurzfristig gestern bestellt, heute schon in der Post.Hier meine neue


----------



## kris. (1. Juni 2011)

Soso, 2x neues hoch-runter-rein-raus....

Naja, von Sumse kennt man das ja nicht anders.


----------



## Sumsemann (1. Juni 2011)

@Kris

Weisst du eigentlich wie ich zu dem Spitznahmen Sumsemann gekommen bin? (Den hab ich ja schon mind 15 Jahre und er stammt aus meinen wilden Zeiten wo ich auch noch sehr Aktiv in der Mitorrad Streetfighter Szene vertreten war...)

Sumsen ist Buper


----------



## kris. (1. Juni 2011)

und schicken ist föhn!


----------



## Sumsemann (1. Juni 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> und schicken ist föhn!



...aber so was von!!!


----------



## Sumsemann (2. Juni 2011)

VATERTAG 

Nachdem ich von den, vor zwei Wochen gekauften, kurzen Handschuhen so begeistert war, gab es heute zum Vatertag von meinen Kindern die Langen für die kälteren Tage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (4. Juni 2011)

2x Niro Glide Turbo Plus

Besonderheiten:
Schaltzughülle ist mit Alu statt Stahl Mantel
Schaltzzug ist vorgedehnt, geschliffen und Ölbeschichtet


Die genau 4m Saltzüge an meinem Bike (Schalterk, Umwerfer und automatische Sattelstütze) sind 65gr leichter als Shimanos SP41


Garantie 2 Jahre  (Hatte noch nie Schaltzüge die 2 Jahre hielten und diese hier sicher auch nicht...)

Schaun wir mal wie zufrieden ich auf Dauer mit den Schaltzügen bin... 65gr weniger ist zumindest schon mal ganz ordentlich. Zusmmen mit den minus 93gr für die neue Command Post konnte ich diese Woche mein Rad um über 150gr erleichtern 

Aktuelles Gewicht 10,7kg


----------



## gooni11 (4. Juni 2011)

Moooinnn
Isch hab öööch watt neus döööööö.....
Einmal Mavic Crossmax aktuell bitte.. und wieder 100 gr weniger.... tatsächlich waren es oder sind es GENAU 90ig Gramm was die Laufräder jetzt komplett weniger wiegen!
EIGENTLICH sollten es nur 30 gr sein glaub ich laut Mavic!
mfg


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Juni 2011)

Hab ich was verpasst, oder hast Du in Deinem Magerwahn jetzt auch schon die Flaschenhalter wegrationalisiert?!


----------



## Sumsemann (5. Juni 2011)

Er hat doch jetzt nen Trinkrucksack...

...du kriegst aber auch gar nix mehr mit!!!


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Juni 2011)

Ich war die letzten beiden Tage auch nur sporadisch im Forum.
Freitag hab ich mir nen Rahmen für mein Bike gebastelt, denn
ohne sieht es immer so nackisch an der Wand aus!  
Und gestern habe ich den ganzen Tag damit verbracht, meine
riesige CD-Sammlung in ITunes einzuspeisen. 

... aber heute drehe ich endlich mal wieder ne kleine Hausrunde! 

Was Neues hab ich übrigens auch!!! Die Apple-TV-Box für mein
Heimkino. Die wiegt fast nichts (somit ideal für Gooni ) und ich
kann nun auf dem Fernseher über mein iPhone gesteuert, Bikevideos
auf Youtube ansehen! (somit auch der Bezug aufs Mountainbiken).


----------



## gooni11 (5. Juni 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst, oder hast Du in Deinem Magerwahn jetzt auch schon die Flaschenhalter wegrationalisiert?!


Hatta.... 
anderer Lenker - 10gr.... Flaschenhalter weg 15-20gr.... Tune Schnellspanner gegen Sumsemanns Schnellspanner getauscht -20gr....neue  Laufräder - 90gr.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (5. Juni 2011)

Rucksack: +350g


----------



## pecto69 (5. Juni 2011)

Nabendz...

@Waldwichtel: Heimkino? Na dann haben wir ja etwas gemeinsam 

Dirk


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. Juni 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Nabendz...
> 
> @Waldwichtel: Heimkino? Na dann haben wir ja etwas gemeinsam
> 
> Dirk




Nicht nur wir, Rolf auch soweit ich weiß!  ... oder war er nur Audioliebhaber???


----------



## Sumsemann (6. Juni 2011)

Ich auch...

...mit Plassma, Beamer, 5.1 und Audio/Video Server


----------



## RolfK (6. Juni 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Nicht nur wir, Rolf auch soweit ich weiß!  ... oder war er nur Audioliebhaber???




Was heist hier war - immer noch und für immer 
Für das was ich gucke, reicht mir das so. Und bis 22Hz runter gehen die Böxchen auch, das schafft manch teurer Sub nicht unverzerrt und ohne das man ihn orten kann, zumindest für geübte Ohren.


----------



## pecto69 (6. Juni 2011)

Nabendz...

Heute kam nen Wunderkarton mit "Aufbauteilen" 






Danke an *jkarwath *
Dann kann es bald los gehen.
Wenn der Dachboden fertig gedämmt ist gehts ans schleifen



> @Waldwichtel und Sumsemann.....
> OT on : Ich bin hier so unterwegs: www.heimkino-owl.de


Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. Juni 2011)

@Dirk

Bei Heimkino-OWL hab ich schon des öfteren mal reingeschaut. Piet Knetter ist mein Arbeitskollege und hatte mir seiner Zeit den Link geschickt. Nettes Kino im Keller!


----------



## pecto69 (7. Juni 2011)

> OT on: Der Quad-Knetter  iss dein Abbeitskolleg' ?
> Dann grüß' ihn büdde



Dirk


----------



## poekelz (8. Juni 2011)

Gestern gekommen als Ersatz für die Exustar Pedale:







XTR - Trail Pedale


----------



## gooni11 (8. Juni 2011)

Hübsch und haltbar! ......aber...... Schwer und teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (8. Juni 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Hübsch und haltbar! ......aber...... Schwer und teuer



... was man auch von deinem LRS behaupten kann!


----------



## gooni11 (8. Juni 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... was man auch von deinem LRS behaupten kann!



Ja...... hast ja recht


----------



## poekelz (8. Juni 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Hübsch und haltbar! ......aber...... Schwer und teuer



Knapp 400g sind in der Tat deutlich schwerer als die Exustar (208g, das Paar), aber teurer sind sie nicht: 95 bei H&S.

Immerhin kann ich dann sagen, wenn ich meine Flats (316g/Paar) dran schraube wird mein Rad fast 100g leichter


----------



## chucki_bo (8. Juni 2011)

Sauft Ihr eigentlich vor den Touren auch ordentlich Rhizinus - Öl, damit Ihr Euch schön ausschei*en könnt??

Das bringt bestimmt auch nochmal 178 gr Masseneinsparung, die Ihr sonst einfach als inaktives Material mitschleppt.

Wer nix in den Beinen hat, tuned Gewicht ... 

... ich glaub den Spruch das nehme ich als Fußnote ... 

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## Sgt.Green (8. Juni 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Wer nix in den Beinen hat, tuned Gewicht ...
> 
> Later
> chucki_bo



Genauso isses!  
(die Profis jetzt mal außen vor!)


----------



## JENSeits (8. Juni 2011)




----------



## Sumsemann (8. Juni 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... was man auch von deinem LRS behaupten kann!





...bis auf das mit dem hübsch


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## JENSeits (8. Juni 2011)

geklaut? bitte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (9. Juni 2011)




----------



## Waldwichtel (9. Juni 2011)

... passend zu den goldenen Hope-Parts ist jetzt auch mein schwarz-goldener IPhone-Bumper aus eloxiertem Flugzeug-Aluminium eingetroffen. Leider sauteuer, aber dafür auch sauleicht und passend zum Bike!


----------



## Domme02 (9. Juni 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> ich habe was neues ....
> 
> hm, eigentlich wurde mir ein kettenblatt geklaut!



was fährst du für eine Abstufung und was für eine Kassette?  Ich traue mich irgendwie noch nicht zu 2fach.......


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## poekelz (10. Juni 2011)

Apropos WILLI - ab Samstag Abend (spätestens) will ich hier eure Neuerwerbungen aus dem Austellergewühl  (Stichwort: Alt gegen Neu Aktionen) in Willingen sehen!!

Frohes ramschen!


----------



## gooni11 (10. Juni 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> 26/42 ta chinook und hinten ne slx oder xt 11-32.
> kommt ja nur ans 26er. da werden wohl eh keine langstreckenrennen mehr mit gefahren.
> 
> am 29er habe ich 24/32/44 und xt 11-34.
> ...



Ich fahr ja Hinten Rennradkasette 11oder 12 / 25 glaub ich und denke auch über 2 Fach nach..... Aber das Ritzel wiegt dann schon mal ca 50 gr MEHR und die Kurbel? weniger klar aber wie viel weniger al jetzt? wenn's nur 100 gr wären hätt ich mal grad 50gr gespart.
Ich weiß nicht ob sich das alle lohnen würde.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (10. Juni 2011)

2fach lohnt schon alleine, dass man vorn viel weniger schalten muss...

ich fahr zu 95% vorne auf dem großen Kettenblatt


----------



## slang (10. Juni 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> 26/42 ta chinook und hinten ne slx oder xt 11-32.
> .



16 Zähne Differenz, und das schaltet noch vernünftig?
Fährst du Sram oder Shimano Schaltungskomponenten?

@ Gooni
glaube nicht das du 100g rausholst. Bis 42 Zähne wiegen die Standardshimanos unter 100g, und das kleine wird ja auch etwas schwerer.

Ich hatte dank Alubash und schweren NC-17 Blättern sogar zugenommen


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## slang (10. Juni 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> fahre beides.



ich mein jetzt speziell an dem 2-fach Hobel, weiß ja nicht ob ein Hersteller da mehr kann.


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## Sgt.Green (10. Juni 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Apropos WILLI - ab Samstag Abend (spätestens) will ich hier eure Neuerwerbungen aus dem Austellergewühl  (Stichwort: Alt gegen Neu Aktionen) in Willingen sehen!!
> 
> Frohes ramschen!



Was denn für´ne Alt gegen Neu Aktion? 
hab ich noch nichts von gelesen


----------



## Sumsemann (10. Juni 2011)

Ich habe vorn an meiner S-Works Kurbel auch 26/42 

...und das schaltet


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## Sgt.Green (10. Juni 2011)

Achso nur bei Endura auf die eine Hose^^ 
Ich dachte schon ich hab was ganz großes verpasst


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Juni 2011)

so, 2fach wird morgen nicht gefahren!

baue die kurbel wieder auf 3fach um.

bekomme es irgendwie nicht eingestellt.
glaube die spacer unterm kleinen kettenblatt sind etwas zu dick.
werde es am montag noch mal mit einer xtr versuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (10. Juni 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ich habe vorn an meiner S-Works Kurbel auch 26/42
> 
> ...und das schaltet



Ihr fahrt ja auch Srams. Kann Shimpanso das auch?

Wobei,


> so, 2fach wird morgen nicht gefahren!
> 
> baue die kurbel wieder auf 3fach um.
> 
> ...



So richtig scheints ja nicht immer zu funktionieren


----------



## criscross (10. Juni 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> 2fach lohnt schon alleine, dass man vorn viel weniger schalten muss...
> 
> ich fahr zu 95% vorne auf dem großen Kettenblatt


 
gerade bei 2fach müßtes du mehr schalten, um immer eine optimale
Kettenlinie zu haben.

Bei deinen Beinen kannst du doch auch SSP fahren, dann brauchst 
du garnicht schalten


----------



## Sumsemann (10. Juni 2011)

@slang

fahre kein SRAM... fahre XTR.

@crisscross

das große Kettenblatt ist aber an der Stelle des Mittleren bei 3fach, es sitzt also mittig zum Kranz hinten und da kann ich dann hinten alle Gänge super fahren. 
Das kleine vorne fahr ich nur in Verbindung mit den vier Größten hinten.


----------



## criscross (10. Juni 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> @slang
> 
> fahre kein SRAM... fahre XTR.
> 
> ...


 
den größten Vorteil von 2fach sehe ich hauptsächlich in der größeren
Bodenfreiheit bei einem Trail Bike
und das haste ja


----------



## slang (10. Juni 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> den größten Vorteil von 2fach sehe ich hauptsächlich in der größeren
> Bodenfreiheit bei einem Trail Bike



aber bei 42/26 hat man da doch nicht mehr.. 

@ sumse,
thanks, war mir irgenwie sicher das du sramst 
dann werd ich demnächst die Mädchen Übersetzung 38/22 mal testen. 
so schnell fahr ich ja nicht und bei 38/26 fehlte mir was leichtes bei Steigungen jenseits der 2%


----------



## criscross (10. Juni 2011)

slang schrieb:


> aber bei 42/26 hat man da doch nicht mehr..
> 
> @ sumse,
> thanks, war mir irgenwie sicher das du sramst
> ...


 
dann packste dir hinten ne 36 Kassette drauf, oder gehst mit Sumse pumpen


----------



## slang (10. Juni 2011)

36 am 26" sieht doch auch nicht aus 
und "pumpen" tu ich jeden Tag, oder was meinst du wie ich ausseh wenn ich Zuhaus im ersten Stock vor meiner Wohnungstür steh 

Fahrt ihr morgen ne Runde? Ich hätt wohl noch nen paar Fragen an dich wegen dem Tubeless Reifen, das hat mich ja doch überzeugt bei der letzten Tour

Hä hä, der Jens hat bald wieder was zu tun hier


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Juni 2011)

kommt alle nach kollerbeck, da wird rennsport geboten.


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Juni 2011)

slang schrieb:


> aber bei 42/26 hat man da doch nicht mehr..
> 
> @ sumse,
> thanks, war mir irgenwie sicher das du sramst
> ...



@Stephan (ich weiss mit "f") 

Ich empfehle dir dann hinten 10fach und ne 36er Kassette.
In Verbindung mit nem 26er vorne hast du dann eine etwa gleich leichte Übersetzung wie mit 22/32

Durch das 36er Ritzel hinten hast da dann ja auch ne deutlich leichtere Übersetzung im Verbindung mit dem großen z.B. 42er Blatt vorne.

Wie schon geschrieben kann ich durch die größer Kassette hinten jetzt zu 95% auf dem großen Kettenblatt bleiben.
Während ich bei 44/32 bei Steigungen Ruck Zuck aufs Mittlere schalten muss und auch sonst sehr oft zwischen dem Mittleren und dem Großen hin und her schalten muss, kann ich bei einer 11/36er Kassette und nem 42er Blatt vorn die ganze Zeit vorn auf dem Großen bleiben. Erst wenn es wirklich steil wird oder es sehr lange Aufstiege werden muss ich aufs 26er schalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (18. Juni 2011)

1x Shimano SLX Umwerfer weil ich den alten verbogen habe (Danke an die Äste)
2x Ardent 2,4er
1x Enduro Humvee Lite für die warmen Tage







weiteres wird in den nächsten Tagen hoffentlich eintreffen und gefallen


----------



## timolo95 (18. Juni 2011)

Ich habe auch etwas neues .

Heute per DHL angekommen mein Canyon Torque 8.0 Dropzone.


http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/ferk-12-jpg.html

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/ferk-13-jpg.html

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/ferk-14-jpg.html


----------



## poekelz (18. Juni 2011)

Cooler Bock, bis auf die Pedale (mit Reflektoren)


----------



## RolfK (18. Juni 2011)

Gratuliere, schickes Teil   aber die Pedale 

Wenn ich das so sehe, schaut der schwarze Rahmen mit weisser Beschriftung besser aus als bei meinem Trailflow in diesem grau. Werd nächste Woche mal schauen, ob ich Aufkleber in weiss bekomme.


----------



## Domme02 (18. Juni 2011)

sehr geil!


----------



## timolo95 (18. Juni 2011)

Ja ich weis die Pedale.

Ich hatte die halt ebend im Keller liegen und muss mir diese woche mal nen paar Platform Pedale holen.


Könnt Ihr mich dann eventuell mal mitnehmen in Teuto und so ?.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (18. Juni 2011)

Nice. 
Aber sehe ich da etwa Speichenreflektoren?!


----------



## timolo95 (18. Juni 2011)

Ja kommen noch raus waren da drin .

Ist grbarucht deswegen habe es aber dafür für nen top preis bekommen.


----------



## pecto69 (20. Juni 2011)

Hoi OWLer.

Hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8439611&postcount=10
...habe ich mal den Airmatic in neuem Gewand gepostet...

Dirk


----------



## kris. (20. Juni 2011)

Schick, obwohl ich die Farben andersrum verteilt hätte...
Was hast Du bezahlt?


----------



## pecto69 (20. Juni 2011)

War auch erst am überlegen die Schwinge in Black und Rahmen in Orange.
So gefällts mir aber auch......
Preis, nun ja, günstig...denke Freundschaftspreis......40Tacken.

Dirk


----------



## kris. (20. Juni 2011)

Wow, 40E ist nen Schnäppchen..


----------



## Mountain77 (22. Juni 2011)

Hab mich letzte Woche in Livigno eingedeckt:
Five Ten Impact 2 High Team black 
(muÃ mir noch einen Schuhanzieher besorgen, aber geiler Gripp)
Ziener Langfinger Handschuhe
(recht bequem)
Brynje super Thermo Unterhemd
(angenehm zu tragen)
Ergon Griffe fÃ¼r Drehgriffschaltung
(gÃ¼nstig)
gestern kam dann Ã¼ber Amazon
SRAM MTB Schalter ESP X.0 Drehgriffe
(zusammen knapp 60 â¬)
Direkt verbaut, schaltet super knackig, bin gespannt auf die erste Tour im "harten" GelÃ¤nde.

Ach ja, die Bike-Shop Dichte in Livigno ist super (Cannondale, Kona, Specialized, Scott etc.). 
Ich habe selten so viele Teure Bikes und Parts gesehen. 
Und die Preise, gerade bei Bikes kann man gut Geld sparen.
Falls jemandmal hin will, Einkaufzettel und Geld nicht vergessen! ;-)


----------



## JENSeits (22. Juni 2011)

Und Reisekosten nicht außer acht lassen


----------



## poekelz (22. Juni 2011)

Leider für die Regentour heute morgen zu spät gekommen, aber die nächsten Tage werden schon zeigen, ob das Teil was Taugt:







Hab ich neulich mal irgendwo gesehen, das Teil wird zwischen Gabelkrone und Bügel geklettet und soll eine total verdreckte Brille (und Gesicht) verhindern.


----------



## chucki_bo (22. Juni 2011)

@poekelz: Zunächst erstmal : 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 501. Post und damit zur* 500. Antwort* in diesem Thread.   

Aber : What the f**k ist das???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (22. Juni 2011)

das dingen wird an gabelkrone und brücke befestigt und soll verhindern dass einem der vom vorderrad nach vorne hochgeschleuderte matsch ins gesicht fliegt.


----------



## JENSeits (22. Juni 2011)

Tut laut Niklas wirklich guten Dienst - habe auch schon drüber nachgedacht.


----------



## Sgt.Green (22. Juni 2011)

Denkt man erstmal nicht aber es hilft schon enorm gegen Schlamm im Gesicht


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Juni 2011)

Also von meiner Seite auf Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 500dersten 
Ich wünsche dir auch weiterhin so einen Lockeren und zuweilen Kritischen Schreibstil.
Bleib so wie du bist und lade uns alle zum Grillen ein


----------



## Domme02 (22. Juni 2011)

@poekelz    berichte mal wie es sich schlägt. Wollte mir auch schon sowas holen. Von Rock Shox gibts sowas extra für die Sid....


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Juni 2011)

so dingen extra kaufen? neee!

werde mir vielleicht mal so ein teil aus einem stück gutta-gliss zurechtsägen.

zwei bohrungen rein, anschrauben, fertig.


----------



## Zearom (22. Juni 2011)

Das Ding ist toll, ich fahr bei Matsch nicht mehr ohne, zugroß ist mir die gefahr das der dreck mir die Sicht nimmt (bin Brillenträger). Und für die 10 oder 11 Eur absolut bezahlbar.


----------



## Sgt.Green (22. Juni 2011)

Einfach nen Stück Schlauch, mit Kabelbindern festmachen und gut


----------



## Ulrich-40 (22. Juni 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Denkt man erstmal nicht aber es hilft schon enorm gegen Schlamm im Gesicht


Das hast Du mir ja schon mal empfohlen - aber vergesslich wie ich bin. und merken merken merken. Ulli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (22. Juni 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> so dingen extra kaufen? neee!
> 
> werde mir vielleicht mal so ein teil aus einem stück gutta-gliss zurechtsägen.
> 
> zwei bohrungen rein, anschrauben, fertig.



Anschrauben...an die Gabelkrone - ja nee ist klar, Spezialist.

und genau - für´n 10er fang ich nicht das basteln an, außerdem will ich das Teil ja nur dann dran machen wenn´s matschig ist, ansonsten bleibt es im Camelbak oder zu Hause.


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Juni 2011)

bei der sid, reba usw. sind gewindelöcher in der brücke vorhanden. 

man kann die teile ja auch original kaufen. denke die werden auch dort befestigt.


----------



## Mountain77 (23. Juni 2011)

Moin,
ich glaube diese Frage kann ch hier auch noch ganz gut reinsetzen.
Ich will/muss meinem Stumpjumper FSR 08 mal eine neue Farbschicht gönnen.
Hab hier im Forum folgenden Link endeckt:
http://62.75.177.102/FOLIENFREUND-p338h33s35-Pulverbeschichtung-fuer-Fahrra.html
Kennt vielleicht von euch diesen Laden in Schloß Holte - Stukenbrock und kann ihn evtl. sogar empfehlen? 
Hätte den Vorteil, daß ich das Rad selbst hinbringen, die Aktion absprechen und das Rad abholen könnte.
Gruß M.


----------



## pecto69 (23. Juni 2011)

Moin.

Hmmm, Falkenstraße ist bei mir "nebenan"...den Laden kenne ich nicht
und habe ich noch nie gesehen 
Kann nächste Woche, bin campen, mal schauen.....

Dirk


----------



## Xeleux (23. Juni 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> 1x Shimano SLX Umwerfer weil ich den alten verbogen habe (Danke an die Äste)
> 2x Ardent 2,4er
> 1x Enduro Humvee Lite für die warmen Tage
> 
> ...



hallo JENSeits,
coole hose, bin im moment auch auf der suche nach einer neuen shorts ... und ebenfalls bei endura hängen gebleiben.
kannst du mir bitte sagen, ob bei endura die innenhose mit polster schon dabei ist ... wo hast du gekauft?
danke & viel spaß mit deinen neuen errungenschaften


----------



## JENSeits (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo 

nen mich doch Jens 
Danke erstmal. Ja ist inzwischen meine 2 Endura. Die Humvee 3/4 hat mich so sehr übverzeugt (immer inkl. Innenhose -> hier), das ich mir eine neue holen wollte.
Diesmal allerdings nicht in schwarz sondern in braun. In Willingen hatten sie eine tolle Aktion, allerdings keine mehr in braun in meiner Größe.

Habe mir dann die hier direkt vor Ort gekauft. Bei der ist ebenfalls immer eine Innenhose dabei.
Aber vorsicht, es gibt auch welche ohne. (steht aber immer dabei)


Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen, sonst immer raus mit den Fragen 



LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (23. Juni 2011)

Überlegs dir mit der Innenhose. Ich bin davon komplett ab, weil Du ohne deutlich flexibler bist. Je nach Witterung Trägerbuchse  (lang / kurz) oder eine ohne Träger drunter - völlig egal - fertig. Diese "drunter-Lycras" kannst Du dann individuell kaufen.

Die Innenhosen der Shortshersteller sind häufig qualitativ mist . Bei Endura kann ich das aber nicht beurteilen. Ich hab zwar eine, aber ohne Innenbuchse...

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (23. Juni 2011)

Qualitativ stimmts mit den Dingen definitiv. Halt soweit wie man es für den Preis erwarten kann  
Die von meiner neuen ist Schön dünn.
Die aus der humvee war heute schön bequem inner Kombi Mitter spezi-Hose


----------



## poekelz (23. Juni 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Überlegs dir mit der Innenhose. Ich bin davon komplett ab, weil Du ohne deutlich flexibler bist. Je nach Witterung Trägerbuchse  (lang / kurz) oder eine ohne Träger drunter - völlig egal - fertig.



Stimmt, mit der guten Lycra von Löffler oder Assos drunter kannst du dann auch mal richtig weit fahren.
Ich hab Baggies von Gore, Maloja, Qloom und MSX - alles sehr gute Baggies, aber die mitgelieferten Innenhosen (sofern welche dabei) waren ausnahmeslos Mist.
Im Winter nehme ich dann einfach eine lange Lycra drunter und habe den Nässeschutz und die Robustheit der Baggy trotz gutem Sitzpolster.

Aloha
Frank


----------



## cytrax (27. Juni 2011)

Ich hab auch was neues


----------



## JENSeits (27. Juni 2011)

Gute Pedale! Tuhen bei mir den Dienst tadelos


----------



## JENSeits (27. Juni 2011)

So ich hab mir dann auch mal was neues gegönnt:

1x POC Cortex Flow
1x POC Iris Flow Iridium
1x 661 Core Saver
nachdem mich die Knie-Versionen überzeugt haben 1x 661 d3O Evo Elbow Guard als Ergänzung.

allesamt MJ 2011








LG Jens


----------



## Sgt.Green (27. Juni 2011)

Hättst ja wenigstens für´s Foto das Brillenband ausrichten können


----------



## kris. (27. Juni 2011)

ahhh, gute schwedische Wertarbeit.


----------



## JENSeits (27. Juni 2011)

spielst du auf etwas an? 

Ne Janik, das Setup stimmt!


----------



## Domme02 (27. Juni 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> So ich hab mir dann auch mal was neues gegönnt:
> 
> 1x POC Cortex Flow
> 1x POC Iris Flow Iridium
> ...


sehr geil!     super Marke  gefällt mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (27. Juni 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> spielst du auf etwas an?
> 
> Ne Janik, das Setup stimmt!



Eigentlich meinte ich das schon so wie´s da steht


----------



## JENSeits (27. Juni 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> sehr geil!     super Marke  gefällt mir



POC oder 661? 



Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Eigentlich meinte ich das schon so wie´s da steht


----------



## JENSeits (28. Juni 2011)

spielst du auf etwas an? 



kris. schrieb:


> ahhh, gute schwedische Wertarbeit.


----------



## kris. (28. Juni 2011)

Nö...
Denkst Du etwa an Austin Powers?!


----------



## JENSeits (28. Juni 2011)

nene ... ich dachte da an andere Fabrikate aus Schweden, die ich verwende


----------



## Rischer (28. Juni 2011)




----------



## JENSeits (28. Juni 2011)

das für dein Dad?

Sieht gut aus Mensch! Dann machste uns ja bald alle nass 


Glückwunsch auf jeden Fall! Wann kommts?


----------



## Rischer (28. Juni 2011)

steht schon unten
vorbau und Lenker muss ich aber noch tauschen

Finanziert von uns beiden 1/3 ich, zwei drittel er


----------



## JENSeits (28. Juni 2011)

richtig gut!
Jetzt wird die Runde noch geiler! Ich muss mir mehr Kondition, Kraft und Skills aneignen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (28. Juni 2011)

Voll gut die Karre ! 
Nur hätte ich den Rahmen in schwarz genommen

Warum haste kein 601 genommen ?


----------



## RolfK (28. Juni 2011)

Glückwunsch !!! Tolles Gerät.

Da wären die Straightline Pedale aber zu heavy dran gewesen. Die wiegen ja fast soviel wie die ganze Kurbelgarnitur. Von Specilized gibs ja auch welche, aber leider nur in Gold oder Weiss. Aber haben auch super Grip und sehen super aus. Hatte ich auf nem Spec-Enduro.


----------



## JENSeits (28. Juni 2011)

weil er dafür bestimmt nen guten Kurs bekommen hat 

black wäre aber mehr beauty 


@ Rolf: ich glaube da kommen eher Klicks dran


----------



## RolfK (28. Juni 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> @ Rolf: ich glaube da kommen eher Klicks dran




:kotz: 

Hörte sich heut nachmittag aber anders an


----------



## JENSeits (28. Juni 2011)

Heute Nachmittag? 

Mhm ich denke doch, so wie am TR


----------



## RolfK (28. Juni 2011)

Ja heut nachmittag . 

Hatte meine Straightline Flats im Markt inseriert, nur leider war Niklas 2 Std. zu spät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischer (29. Juni 2011)

Geweicht ist mir relativ egal, die Straitline haben mich am TR überzeugt.

Die Klicks montier ich nur auf längeren Touren


----------



## Ins4n3 (29. Juni 2011)

So, seit einiger Zeit hab ich auch ein neues Zweirad


----------



## JENSeits (29. Juni 2011)

Zwei(t)rad.  

Wird Zeit das ich mal auf den Bock komme! 
Wetten wir diesesmal auch?


----------



## Sgt.Green (29. Juni 2011)

Da sag ich nur: MACH MA BACKFLIPP! 

Schicke Kiste aufjedenfall, wenn ich auch ne EXC genommen hätte damit man wenigstens kurze Strecken innen Wald oder zum Feldweg über die Straße bollern kann


----------



## JENSeits (29. Juni 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Da sag ich nur: MACH MA BACKFLIPP!
> 
> Schicke Kiste aufjedenfall, wenn ich auch ne EXC genommen hätte damit man wenigstens kurze Strecken innen Wald oder zum Feldweg über die Straße bollern kann



doppelter


----------



## Ins4n3 (29. Juni 2011)

Ne 450er EXC wäre auch schick gewesen, aber diese hat dann doch mehr überzeugt und auch nochmal etwas mehr Bums 

Im Anzug lässt sie ne 600er Gixxer locker stehen :>


----------



## Rischer (29. Juni 2011)

komm damit einfach mal vorbei, ich will auch mal


----------



## chucki_bo (29. Juni 2011)

Wo sind denn da die Kurbeln???


----------



## Sgt.Green (29. Juni 2011)

sind doch eingeklappt


----------



## Ins4n3 (30. Juni 2011)

hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timolo95 (30. Juni 2011)

Heute beim Händler abgeholt:






Hat der Freundiche DHL Mann gebracht:


----------



## JENSeits (30. Juni 2011)




----------



## Domme02 (30. Juni 2011)

sehr geil!   tät mir auch gefallen


----------



## timolo95 (30. Juni 2011)

Ja ist auch super der rucksack.

Der Helm sieht in echt noch viel geiler aus.


----------



## poekelz (1. Juli 2011)

So mit den neuen Mountain King II in 2.4 ist die Renovierung meines Dreinulleinsers wohl erstmal abgeschlossen:







BTW: der MKII ist im Vergleich zum MKI in gleicher Dimension deutlich fetter (Reifenhöhe und Breite) geworden.


----------



## Surfjunk (1. Juli 2011)

Du weist ja was das heißt...ab jetzt keine Ausreden mehr


----------



## poekelz (1. Juli 2011)

Aber nächstes mal im Deister fahr ich mit diesen Teilen hier:


----------



## MightyMike (4. Juli 2011)

ich hab auch was neues, Papa hat jetzt mehr Platz im Laden

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/928471


----------



## kris. (4. Juli 2011)

Okay, meins war net ganz so teuer, sind aber trotzdem neu:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (4. Juli 2011)

bei berg-ab.de gekauf?
einfach mal so geschätzt


----------



## kris. (4. Juli 2011)

nö. CRC. Der fast selbe Preis, aber keine Versandkosten.
Bin ja Lipper!


----------



## poekelz (17. Juli 2011)

Die Nörgler haben mich nun (auch) endlich weich gekocht und ich habe meinen guten alten (Ur-)Flite durch einen SQlab 611 ersetzt.

Wegen des Gewichtes natürlich der mit Carbonstreben und dann auch in der Liteville Limited Edition 






...und wehe der sitzt sich nicht gut...


----------



## Domme02 (17. Juli 2011)

neuer Rucksack  





[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Ps.: mit Weitwinkel Gegenstände zu fotografieren ist irgendwie sche!ße. Ist ja fast mein ganzes Zimmer drauf


----------



## Mountain77 (18. Juli 2011)

gehöre nun auch zu den Liteville Jüngern... Bilder von meinem 301 folgen in den nächsten Tagen


----------



## poekelz (19. Juli 2011)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> gehöre nun auch zu den Liteville Jüngern... Bilder von meinem 301 folgen in den nächsten Tagen



Cool  eine weise Entscheidung!

Auf die Bilder und die Details deines Aufbaus bin ich sehr gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (20. Juli 2011)

Hi @all

Nichts weltbewegendes aber Neu  

Heute kam von der Amazone ein nettes Paket....







Mit einigen Einzelteilen...







Beim Zusammenbau schön alles mit Loctite eingeschmiert.
Ist halt alles Metall auf Metall verschraubt,
da kann sich beim hin und her bewegen schon was lösen..

Fertig ........







Macht sich gut und die Reifen passen auch rein....








Bike wurde auch ein wenig weiter "verändert":

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8541258&postcount=27


Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Mountain77 (20. Juli 2011)

So, meine neue Liebe:












Diverse alte Teile habe ich erst mal übernommen.
Als nächstes ist aber eine neue Bremse in Planung.


----------



## Ins4n3 (20. Juli 2011)

So heute auch erstmal nen neuen TLD Strampler und neue Handschuhe als Schnapper bei CRC ergattert, plus ein paar neue 5.ten Freerider. 
Fürs Foto bin ich allerdings grad zu faul.


----------



## JENSeits (20. Juli 2011)

Los! Beweg dich! Mach ein Foto! 
Und ich habe dich im Stammtisch erwähnt


----------



## Ins4n3 (20. Juli 2011)

Oh, da sollte ich evtl auch mal wieder nachlesen, gut wird alles nachgeholt! 

Jedoch die Fotos erst morgen, wenn dann auch die 5.ten eingetroffen sind.


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. Juli 2011)

Alles klar, ich kann Entwarnung geben!  ... die CRC-Bestellung ist soeben eingetroffen. Es wurde allerdings tatsächlich als Päckchen versandt (daher der kostenlose Versand). Dies wird auch der Grund sein, weshalb man 15 Werktage warten muß bevor die reagieren. CRC muß halt sicher gehen das die Sendung nicht doch noch eintrifft, bevor die Ersatz versenden. Eine Nachverfolgung ist nämlich nicht möglich.

... und das sind die erwarteten Artikel:

- Endura Singletrack shorts (chocolate)
- 661 Handschuhe, Modell 401 (2010)
- 661 Handschuhe, Modell Airflow (2007)


----------



## kris. (21. Juli 2011)

na also, geht doch!


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> na also, geht doch!



Jepp, bin aber eh son ungeduldiger Typ! Erst recht bei Onlinebestellungen!


----------



## Xeleux (21. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... und das sind die erwarteten Artikel:
> 
> - Endura Singletrack shorts (chocolate)
> - 661 Handschuhe, Modell 401 (2010)
> - 661 Handschuhe, Modell Airflow (2007)


 

cool, die gleiche hose hab ich ebenfalls bestellt & ist gestern angekommen, dank CRC ein super schnäppchen


----------



## MightyMike (21. Juli 2011)

Endur-O-Matic 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zearom (21. Juli 2011)

Endlich hat das Gequietscht ein Ende. Hab gerade zwar Bock den Wi***er in der Wohnung über mir wegen extremen Bass diese Bremsscheibe einmal quer in ... erm ... durchs Gesicht zu ziehen. Aber naja, sie gehören ans Bike. Dazu gibt's dann noch zwei passende Adapter!


----------



## JENSeits (21. Juli 2011)

Ich find die schwarzen Spider sind ein toller Trend!


----------



## slang (21. Juli 2011)

Schick, was sind das für welche?
Sehen aber recht schwer aus, wieg doch mal.

slang


----------



## Zearom (21. Juli 2011)

das sind "Hope Disc Mono 6 Saw Disc" in 203mm und wiegen exakt 170gr

Musste extra nochmal nach dem Typ googlen... jetzt hab ich den CRC Preis gesehen... *seufzt*


----------



## slang (21. Juli 2011)

Ist der Spicy Hinterbau für 203mm freigegeben?
Beim Gewicht hab ich mich dann wohl arg getäuscht


----------



## Zearom (21. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ist der Spicy Hinterbau für 203mm freigegeben?
> Beim Gewicht hab ich mich dann wohl arg getäuscht



Also... ich hab das nicht explizit gefragt... Ich gehe davon aus das mich Radstand Bielefeld davor gewarnt hätte...


----------



## slang (21. Juli 2011)

Zearom schrieb:


> Also... ich hab das nicht explizit gefragt... Ich gehe davon aus das mich Radstand Bielefeld davor gewarnt hätte...



Jo, das würd ich auch so sehen


----------



## JENSeits (21. Juli 2011)

Ehrlich gesagt, verlass dich net drauf.
Aber 203mm dürfen es sein! 
Habe die 203er XT-Scheiben drin. Alles gut, nur achte drauf wenn du das HR rausnimmst, das du nicht an der Hinterbauschraube hängen bleibst


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. Juli 2011)

So schön unsere Hope-Scheiben auch sind, bei Nässe quietschen sie leider wie sau!  Aber was soll's, dafür sind sie chic und leisten hervorragende Arbeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (21. Juli 2011)

Biste schon mal mit ner Gruppe Leuten gefahren? Bei einsetzenden Regen?
Da quietschen sie alle, egal welche Bremskombi.


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. Juli 2011)

Das ist richtig. Aber die Hope sind extrem laut bei Nässe. Wurde erst neulich in nem Test bemängelt. Suche ich mal die Tage raus. Stand glaube ich in der "World of Mountainbiking". Meine Avid davor (jetzt deine ) waren da wesentlich angenehmer.


----------



## Zearom (21. Juli 2011)

Also meine Formula quietschen _IMMER_. Ob ich wien Mädchen bremse, oder sie stark bergab belaste. Sie quietscht immer. Ansicht kann ich damit leben. Ich persönlich. Allerdings bin ich aufgrund meines Jobs und nebenberuflicher Selbstständigkeit dazu "gezwungen" durchaus spät am Abend zu fahren. Aber die ganze Straße aufzuwecken wenn ich um 11 nach hause komme hab ich dann doch nicht vor. Ich weiss wie ärgerlich es ist mit im schlaf aufgeweckt zu werden weil draußen jemand groß theater macht.

Und ob die dinger im regen quietschen... naja.. als Brillenträger bin ich beim regen eh nicht so extrem viel draussen


----------



## JENSeits (21. Juli 2011)

die Formulas quietschen wirklich immer! 
Meine Saint sind selbst im Regen recht leise - an quietschen kann ich mich nicht erinnern


----------



## slang (21. Juli 2011)

wenn du Formular mit original Scheiben gewöhnt bist. Dann werden dich andere Scheiben kaum stören können


----------



## Sumsemann (22. Juli 2011)

Die neue MT8 von Magura soll abgeblich nicht mehr, oder kaum noch bei Nässe Quitschen...

Ist die Frage woran liegts : Bremse selbst, Scheiben, Klötze (ich meine die Bremsklötze) oder alles zusammen?

Wenn es die Scheiben sind, dann kann man die ja auch gut an anderen Bremsen fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Über (22. Juli 2011)

Moin,

ein Quitschen wird immer durch Vibrationen hervorgerufen.
Da die Scheiben schwimmend gelagert sind, sind Vibrationen nicht komplett zu eleminieren.
Ein perfekt ausgerichteter Bremssattel ist die halbe Miete, wer dann noch etwas Kupferpaste auf die Kontaktfläche zwischen Spider und Nabe aufträgt (etwas = minimal), der reduziert das Quitschen auf ein absolutes Minimum, da deutlich weniger Vibrationen auf das Laufrad übertragen werden.
Mit Kupferpaste zwischen Belag und Kolben wäre ich vorsichtig, wenn dann die Paste dünn auf die Kolbenfläche auftragen, nicht auf die Belagrückseite. Paste welche auf die Belagrückseite aufgetragen wird und nicht zwischen den Kontaktflächen zwischen Belag und Kolben ist, kann schnell die Bremsscheibe verunreinigen und dann wars das mit Bremsleistung... .

Auch die Bremssattelbefestigung kann mittels Paste "gepimpt" werden, so übertragen sich die Vibrationen des Bremssattels weniger auf die Druckstreben des Hinterbaus.


Gruß
Über


----------



## slang (22. Juli 2011)

Über schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ein Quitschen wird immer durch Vibrationen hervorgerufen.
> Da die Scheiben schwimmend gelagert sind, sind Vibrationen nicht komplett zu eleminieren.
> ...


Scheiben schwimmend gelagert ? Da steh ich jetzt aufem Schlauch, die sind doch fest auf der Nabe, welche wiederum fest im Rahmen ist


----------



## Sumsemann (22. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Scheiben schwimmend gelagert ? Da steh ich jetzt aufem Schlauch, die sind doch fest auf der Nabe, welche wiederum fest im Rahmen ist




Bei den Hope Scheiben wird an Gabel und Rahmen ein kleiner Wasser gefüllter Behälter befestigt. Die Scheiben sind dann etwa 2cm in dem Wasser eingetaucht was den Vorteil hat, dass die Scheiben immer durch das Wasser gekühlt werden und nicht heiss laufen können.
Nachteil!!! Bei ruppigen Abfahrten schwappt das Wasser aus dem Behälter raus...


----------



## Über (22. Juli 2011)

Hi,

jeep schwimmend gelagert - nicht das es zu Missverständnissen kommt: Die FLOATINGS (siehe Abb. von Zearom) !!! sind gemeint.
engl. Floating - deutsch schwimmend. ;-)
Du hast hier den Aluspider welcher fest auf die Nabe verschraubt wird.
Die Stahlbremsfläche ist schwimmend auf dem Spider montiert.
Schwimmend deshalb, da es sich bei Bremsfläche und Spider um verschiedene Materialien handelt (Alu und Stahl) welche sich aufgrund ihrer unterschiedlichen Dichte bei Erhitzung auch unterschiedlich ausdehnen.

Der Sinn hinter der "2-Werkstoff-Schwimmendlagerung" ist eine bessere Wärmeableitung und die Vermeidung das sich die Scheibe beim Abkühlen verzieht. Negativer Nebeneffekt ist halt, dass durch diese Verbindung Vibrationen auftreten welche dann das Quitschen verursachen können.

(Im Motorsport werden solche Scheiben im Übrigen fast ausschließlich verwendet)

@ Sumsemann

Die von Zearom gekauften 203er Scheiben müssen mind. 3,568 cm ins Wasser eingetaucht sein. ;-))

Gruß
Über


----------



## kris. (22. Juli 2011)

aber bitte in destilliertes Wasser!


----------



## Über (22. Juli 2011)

Aber nur übergangsweise und solange man Öl nicht mit Wasser mischen kann.
Denn DAS wäre der ultimative Quitschkiller ;-)
Man könnte theoretisch ja auch nur Öl nehmen - ist aber zu schwer... .


----------



## gooni11 (22. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Bei den Hope Scheiben wird an Gabel und Rahmen ein kleiner Wasser gefüllter Behälter befestigt. Die Scheiben sind dann etwa 2cm in dem Wasser eingetaucht was den Vorteil hat, dass die Scheiben immer durch das Wasser gekühlt werden und nicht heiss laufen können.
> Nachteil!!! Bei ruppigen Abfahrten schwappt das Wasser aus dem Behälter raus...



die Scheiben werden so auch nie wirklich schmutzig.... goil... das was für mich...


----------



## Sumsemann (22. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> die Scheiben werden so auch nie wirklich schmutzig.... goil... das was für mich...



Jep, vor allem weil bei dir auch nie die Gefahr besteht, dass das Wasser rausschwappt 





Über schrieb:


> @ Sumsemann
> 
> Die von Zearom gekauften 203er Scheiben müssen mind. 3,568 cm ins Wasser eingetaucht sein. ;-))
> 
> ...




FALSCH!!!

Habe vorne auch ne 203er Floating und nur 2cm Wasser im Behälter... Funktioniert 1A!!!

3,568cm ist VIEL!!!! zu schwer!!!


----------



## Über (22. Juli 2011)

Kommt ja auf das Gesamtvolumen an, wenn du nen riesigen Putzeinmer hast, dass reichen deine 2 cm Füllhöhe natürlich. 

Ich benutze solch einen Behälter hier:






Quelle: Internet ( http://cache.kalaydo.de/mmo/4/190/457/04_-968566002.jpg )

Gruß
Über


----------



## slang (22. Juli 2011)

Ach guck, sobald einer verar....t wird, sind sie alle wieder da 

Dank für die ernsthafte Erklärung, nur... die Formulas haben keinen Spider,quitschen aber trotzdem wie hulle.

So, mußte grad unterbrechen,

der Paketmann war da 






Die andere wiegt 227g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Über (22. Juli 2011)

Sind ja auch keine Hope's ;-)
Nee Quatsch, wird dann wohl am wahrscheinlichsten an den Belägen liegen.
Steht der Bremssattel richtig ausgerichtet zur Scheibe?
Probier es mal mit Kupferpaste, an den drei beschrieben Stellen.

Gruß
Über


----------



## slang (22. Juli 2011)

Über schrieb:


> Sind ja auch keine Hope's ;-)
> Nee Quatsch, wird dann wohl am wahrscheinlichsten an den Belägen liegen.
> Steht der Bremssattel richtig ausgerichtet zur Scheibe?
> Probier es mal mit Kupferpaste, an den drei beschrieben Stellen.
> ...



Meinst mich? Ich habe schon längst die Scheiben ausgetauscht, seitdem ist halbwegs Ruhe. Die Originalscheiben haben einfach zu wenig Fleisch und fangen das Vibrieren an.

Aber siehe Post oben,  Wenn die mich überzeugen kommen die eh ans Zesty, 
Problem ist dann nur das ich die weißen Formula dann ans komplett schwarze Hardtail packen muß 
Na ja , ist im Moment wohl nen Luxusproblem.


----------



## JENSeits (22. Juli 2011)

Glückwunsch zu den Martas!  Kannste ja Morgen einfahren


----------



## slang (22. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu den Martas!  Kannste ja Morgen einfahren



Mal schauen, müßt ich dann ja mit dem harten Bock fahren.
Aber so wies grad draußen aussieht, wirds morgen im Wald auch ordentlich laut


----------



## JENSeits (22. Juli 2011)

ich schleiche mich dann leise von hinten an


----------



## gooni11 (22. Juli 2011)

so ..... und extra für die *REGENTOUR* morgen..... damit meine Mavic Lieblinge nicht nass werden..... *ein Schlechtwetterradsatz*!
Da kommen sogar *RICHTIGE Reifen* drauf..*.so Richtige*!!




DANKE GUTSI


----------



## Sgt.Green (22. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> so ..... und extra für die *REGENTOUR* morgen..... damit meine Mavic Lieblinge nicht nass werden..... *ein Schlechtwetterradsatz*!
> Da kommen sogar *RICHTIGE Reifen* drauf..*.so Richtige*!!



Also mindestens Muddy Mary oder wie darf ich das verstehn?


----------



## kris. (22. Juli 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Also mindestens Muddy Mary oder wie darf ich das verstehn?



War das nicht Waldis Künstlername?!


----------



## Sgt.Green (22. Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe wenigstens morgen hat er/sie->es mal Auszeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (22. Juli 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Also mindestens Muddy Mary oder wie darf ich das verstehn?



na jaaaa.... immerhin was mit diesen komischen Stollen vierecken aufm Reifen....für mich quasi schon ein FAT FAT FAT ALBERT....


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. Juli 2011)

Schweinebande!!! 

ER ist morgen dabei! Sie/es bleiben daheim!!!


----------



## slang (22. Juli 2011)

Wie jetzt,
ich dachte du sparst auf nen Hope Kinderwagen


----------



## slang (22. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> War das nicht Waldis Künstlername?!



Sauber 
Aber aufpassen, der nimmt dir dein Avatar wieder weg, Urheberrechte und so


----------



## chucki_bo (24. Juli 2011)

Trek R.E.M.E.D.Y. 8.0

Yes !


----------



## Sgt.Green (24. Juli 2011)

Herzeigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (24. Juli 2011)

Nich lang schnacken, Bilder macken!


----------



## chucki_bo (24. Juli 2011)

Jau, mach ich.

Im Album ist eins auf dem Heckträger vom Abholen... 

Aber sowas stellt man hier bei den ganzen Profifotografen doch nicht ein ... 

Later 
chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (24. Juli 2011)

stand gestern genau so bei Blöte 

Glückwunsch!


----------



## chucki_bo (24. Juli 2011)

Richtig... für mich aufgebaut. 

Ist aber ein virtual 19,5 Zoll Rahmen, der für mich deutlich zu klein ist. Also nach der 2. Testfahrt schnell 21.5 Zoll aufbauen lassen.

Besser...

Erstmal übernächste Woche in den Alpen testen ...

--> BIKEPARK HOPFGARTEN <--


----------



## slang (24. Juli 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Richtig... für mich aufgebaut.
> 
> Ist aber ein virtual 19,5 Zoll Rahmen, der für mich deutlich zu klein ist. Also nach der 2. Testfahrt schnell 21.5 Zoll aufbauen lassen.
> 
> ...



21,5" fürn Enduro? Wie groß bist du denn?


----------



## OWL_Biker (24. Juli 2011)

Ich bin mit meinen 1,87m mal ein Remedy 7 in 19.5 von nem Bekannten gefahren.
War schon irgendwie grenzwertig, diese 0,5 zoll weniger merkt man schon arg.

Denke mal mit 1,90 ist man auf dem 21,5 dann besser aufgehoben.


----------



## JENSeits (24. Juli 2011)

ich glaube Jörg ist 1,94cm groß


----------



## kris. (24. Juli 2011)

Ich hab auch mal wieder nachgelegt.


----------



## Xeleux (24. Juli 2011)

gestern hat der postbote geklingelt und dies hier gebracht 

und heut trotz schlechtem wetter gleich ne 40 km tour im sauerland gemacht, einfach super ... und morgen heißt es erstmal putzen


----------



## RolfK (24. Juli 2011)

Gratuliere, sehr hübsch.

Nach der letzten Woche, die voll daneben war, hab ich mir auch was neues gegönnt, einen Giro Remedy mattblack (war nen Schnapper für 60.- statt ca. 150) und eine neue Brille Adidas Agilis mit LST-Trail-Silver-Gläsern, auch für 30.- billiger. Da wurde selbst der Lipper in mir befriedigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (24. Juli 2011)

Von der Materie hab ich keinen Plan,
aber das Foto ist sehr stimmig


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Juli 2011)

Pds kann kommen:






hoffentlich brauch ich die Matschreifen nicht


----------



## JENSeits (1. August 2011)

25â¬ MontagestÃ¤nder ausm Penny-Markt fÃ¼rs Waschen


----------



## Rischer (1. August 2011)

Nice, aber nich so nice wie mein selbst geschweißter


----------



## slang (1. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> 25 Montageständer ausm Penny-Markt fürs Waschen



Für 25 sind das ja wohl nur Plastikbacken, weil sonst tut mir das in der Seele weh, wenn da einer so ein schön "hydrogeformtes Rohr" in einen Montageständer klemmt.
Normalerweise klemmt man dann an der Sattelstütze, bzw. besorgt sich ne billige Stütze, die man für solche Fälle kurz montiert.

aber schön großer Garten


----------



## JENSeits (1. August 2011)

Nein nein das geht schon so  Mal sehen ob ich mir da noch was zusammenbastel was besser ist.

Danke, ist aber nicht der komplette. Jetzt weist du warum ich bei euch in BI fast Platzangst bekomme


----------



## Rischer (1. August 2011)

@tabletop:

schreib mal bitte was zum Greina, wenn du ihn gefahren bist!


----------



## slang (1. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Danke, ist aber nicht der komplette. Jetzt weist du warum ich bei euch in BI fast Platzangst bekomme



Ist deine Regierung bald mal im Urlaub?
Mit nen kleinen geliehenen Bagger und nen paar Leuten könnt man da bestimmt nen schönen Testparcours bauen


----------



## JENSeits (1. August 2011)

plane ja schon meinen Pumptrack und Northshore-tail!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (2. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> 25 Montageständer ausm Penny-Markt fürs Waschen



Das Teil war aber für diese Woche nicht in der Penny Werbung oder hab ich da was übersehen??

Aber dafür gibt es aktuell - speziell für gooni  - das hier:






...Mobile Fahrradgarage, falls es unterwegs mal an zu regnen anfängt...


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. August 2011)

Der Waldi war auch noch im Penny ... 

Macht aber nen guten Eindruck! Ist zwar kein Pedro oder Parktool und die Standfläche hätte auch etwas kleiner sein können, aber er ist recht stabil.

*Man beachte übrigens den tollen Hope-Aufkleber überm Fuß des Ständers!*


----------



## JENSeits (2. August 2011)

Jetzt weiß ich auch mit was für einem Wischer du immer putzt ....


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich auch mit was für einem Wischer du immer putzt ....



Von der Sorte habe ich noch 2. Einer fürs Laminat, einen für die Fenster und den auf dem Foto nehme ich hauptsächlich fürs Bike.


----------



## Tycron (2. August 2011)

Paar selbstklebende Filzstreifen in die Halterung kleben und dann zerkratzt auch nichts.


----------



## the_Shot (3. August 2011)

So jetzt kann ich hier auch mal meinen Teil zu beitragen, bin ab jetzt wieder vollgefedert unterwegs





und mein Chef hat mit noch nen neuen Rechner spendiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (3. August 2011)

Gratuliere, schönes Bike

Möchteste das Speci Demo auch noch haben, oder warum haste das als Hintergrundbild?


----------



## the_Shot (3. August 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Gratuliere, schönes Bike
> 
> Möchteste das Speci Demo auch noch haben, oder warum haste das als Hintergrundbild?



Danke danke, ja das Demo wär auch was feines gewesen...ist aber nur ein nicht wirklich tourentauglicher Traum


----------



## OWL_Biker (3. August 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Sascha! Willkommen im Franzacken Club! 

Das "Ausschau-halten" ging dann ja doch sehr flott. Ein Angebot was man nicht ablehnen konnte?! ;-)

Müsste das 2009er oder 08er sein, oder?


----------



## the_Shot (3. August 2011)

Hey Fabian, 
sagen wir es mal so, es war ein Angebot, dass ich nicht ausschlagen konnte=), wenn ich jetzt noch Deine Sattelstütze bekäme, dann wär alles perfekt:-D


----------



## the_Shot (3. August 2011)

war übrigens ne super spontane Geschichte, trotzdem freu ich mich wie ein Kind zu Weihnachten


----------



## Sumsemann (4. August 2011)

@Sascha 




Da können wir ja mit unseren Trail Touren jetzt richtig loslegen!!!!

...warst ja selbst mit dem Hardtail bergab auch immer sehr flott.


LG
Matthias


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. August 2011)

Klasse, Sascha! 

... noch was zur Farbwahl! Haben nen Lippenstift im Sortiment, der dieselbe Farbe hat! Ist sogar aus der diesjährigen Herbst/Winter-Kollektion.
Daher biste jetzt sogar farbtechnisch voll im Trend! ... der Farbton heißt übrigens "Natural rose".


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. August 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


>



Hier der Beweis ... 






Ähhhm! Habe mir gerade nochmal das Foto aus deinem Büro angesehen! Finde es echt nicht kollegial, das du andere Kollegen mit Kot bewirfst!  ... du olle Sau!!!


----------



## cytrax (4. August 2011)

Zearom schrieb:


> Also meine Formula quietschen _IMMER_. Ob ich wien Mädchen bremse, oder sie stark bergab belaste. Sie quietscht immer.



Ich hab die Formula RX und ja die Quietschte IMMER bis ich XT Scheiben drangemacht hab. Seitdem is Totenstille 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23284_Bremsscheibe-SM-RT76-fuer-XT-BR-M775-6-Loch-.html


----------



## slang (4. August 2011)

Hi,
von mir auch noch schnell der Glückwunsch zum Spicy,
Ich finde die Farbe klasse, und es ist auch nicht so mit Schriftzügen überladen wie die aktuellen Modelle 
Hoffentlich ist das Unterrohr widerstandsfähiger gegen Kaltverformung als bei deinem alten Fully 

Freu mich auf die nächste gemeinsame Ausfahrt.

Wir müssen unbedingt zur Schwedenschanze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (4. August 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Brettert ihr schwedenschanze den kleinen weg rechts runter oder den grossen hauptweg?
> 
> Waldwichtel, anstatt wieder hochzukrachzeln kannst du so nen nebenweg nehmen, der hat fast keine steigung. Besser als liften
> Mach ich immer so weil schwedenschanze mMn nur auf dem hinweg also richtung halle interessant ist.
> Andersrum verreck ich bei der steigung.



Es ging mir ums Fotoshooting !!!
Von mir aus gehts da mit Auto hin( mehr schafft der Shooti doch eh nicht, mit seinem Hardtail war der doch immer schon das Rücklicht,glaub nicht das ihn ein Spicy jetzt schneller macht )
Notfalls wird geschoben. (Ich natürlich nicht, weiß ja was sich gehört  )


----------



## timolo95 (6. August 2011)

Heute (groÃ) Einkauf bei Rose:

Im SSV:

1x North Face Windjacke

1x Sram PC 991 10â¬

2x Schwalbe Muddy Marry nur 18 â¬

In der Biketown:

2x Sram Schaltzug

1x Finish Line Krytech Kettenwachs.

1x Brunox Gabel Deo

1x Rose Y Imbuss

1x Rixen & Kaul Nippelspanner ,,

1x Xtreme Kurbelabzieher

1x Shimano Kurbelkappenwerkzeug TL-FC 16

1x Xtreme PedalschlÃ¼ssel

1x Sombrosio Jersey

Und zu guter letzt noch 3 Rose Kappen geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## gooni11 (7. August 2011)

Moin Jungs
Hab mir wie Sumsemann auch die Brunox Züge besorgt und heute montiert.
ergebnis..... 35 gr gespart!
Funktion Top bisher.... auch nach einigen Wochen bei Sumsemann noch Tip Top.
mfg


----------



## ohropax (8. August 2011)

Moin moin,

ich hab auch was neues, und zwar ein Knacken im linken Knie!

Es fing vor ein paar Wochen sporadisch auf dem Fussweg zur Arbeit an, seit diesem Wochenende habe ich es auch beim Radfahren. Hmm. Heisst das, dass ich eines von beiden sein lassen sollte?

Marcus


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. August 2011)

ohropax schrieb:


> Es fing vor ein paar Wochen sporadisch auf dem Fussweg zur Arbeit an, seit diesem Wochenende habe ich es auch beim Radfahren. Hmm. Heisst das, dass ich eines von beiden sein lassen sollte?



Jepp, war bei mir genauso! Hab mich dann auch entschieden, eines sein zu lassen und daraufhin bei meinem Arbeitgeber gekündigt.  ... der Fußweg zur Arbeit fiel somit weg! 

Spaß beiseite! Geh mal besser zum Orthopäden.


----------



## Sumsemann (8. August 2011)

ohropax schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich hab auch was neues, und zwar ein Knacken im linken Knie!
> 
> ...



Den Weg zur Arbeit kan man sich getrost sparen...


----------



## JENSeits (8. August 2011)

Frag deinen Arzt danach - der kann dir das am besten sagen!
Damit würde ich nicht warten, besser zufrüh als zuspät


----------



## slang (8. August 2011)

ohropax schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich hab auch was neues, und zwar ein Knacken im linken Knie!
> 
> ...



Kauf dir ne Schaltung


----------



## ohropax (8. August 2011)

Ja, da muss ich diese Woche wohl mal hin und hoffen, dass es nur eine muskuläre Dysbalance und kein Anzeichen einer Arthrose ist. Auf jeden Fall lass ich diese Woche das Bike stehen (bzw zumindest das Klettern sein .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (8. August 2011)

Gibts dann keine Anzeichen von Entzug 

Ne ernsthaft, ab zu Arzt, am besten gleich nen guter Orthopäde.


----------



## tangoba62 (8. August 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs
> Hab mir wie Sumsemann auch die Brunox Züge besorgt und heute montiert.
> ergebnis..... 35 gr gespart!
> Funktion Top bisher.... auch nach einigen Wochen bei Sumsemann noch Tip Top.
> mfg



is ja der Oberhammer .....................


----------



## ohropax (8. August 2011)

@slang

Kannst du einen guten empfehlen? Ich bin so selten beim Arzt, dass ich in jeder Hinsicht nur auf einen löchrigen Erfahrungsschatz zugreifen kann...


----------



## criscross (8. August 2011)

ohropax schrieb:


> @slang
> 
> Kannst du einen guten empfehlen? Ich bin so selten beim Arzt, dass ich in jeder Hinsicht nur auf einen löchrigen Erfahrungsschatz zugreifen kann...


 
versuchs mal in Herford bei Jungmann, 
ist in der Tagesklinik an der HansaStr.


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. August 2011)

Ich kann Dir Busch und Jäcker in Bielefeld-Jöllenbeck empfehlen.
Sind sehr kompetent und gerade vielen Sportlern in Bielefeld ein Begriff.

http://www.orthopaedie-bielefeld.de/

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Sumsemann (8. August 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> is ja der Oberhammer .....................



Ach Udo....

...von sowas verstehst du nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (8. August 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> is ja der Oberhammer .....................



stimmt ...aber woher weißt DU das...


----------



## epic03 (8. August 2011)

Woher habt ihr die Brunox Züge?

Is des ein Komplettset (Aussenhüllen,usw) Gibt mal bitte ein paar Infos, da ich irgendwie zu blöde bin die Teile über Google zu finden 

Grüsse


----------



## Sumsemann (8. August 2011)

epic03 schrieb:


> Woher habt ihr die Brunox Züge?
> 
> Is des ein Komplettset (Aussenhüllen,usw) Gibt mal bitte ein paar Infos, da ich irgendwie zu blöde bin die Teile über Google zu finden
> 
> Grüsse



Kriegst du bei BOC oder hier: http://www.bike24.net/p117067.html


----------



## PangerLenis (8. August 2011)

Ich empfehle bei Knieproblemen Fischer in Bünde!


----------



## tangoba62 (8. August 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ach Udo....
> 
> ...von sowas verstehst du nix




Ach Matthias....

...das ist ja gerade das schöne und lustige. Bleibt mir einiges erspart


----------



## tangoba62 (8. August 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> stimmt ...aber woher weißt DU das...




ich weiß das von Sumsemann. Das müßtest DU doch wissen...


----------



## Frequenzfett (8. August 2011)

Tag 8 mit der MT8
FAZIT:
Wird morgen wieder demontiert und geht vorschriftsmäßig an den Händler zurück.
Da nehm Ich meine 14.Tage Wiederrufsrecht gerne mal in Kauf aber damit wird nicht länger rumgeärgert.
EDIT:
Wird wohl dann doch die Magura-Brakeforce One 
oder ne Formula RO mal sehn was Friedrichshafen so bringt.
GR


----------



## Berrrnd (8. August 2011)

hast du die bremse 2mal?


----------



## Sumsemann (8. August 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> hast du die bremse 2mal?



eine vorne und eine hinten...


----------



## Berrrnd (8. August 2011)

ok, das bremsenset.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (9. August 2011)

Frequenzfett schrieb:


> Tag 8 mit der MT8
> FAZIT:
> Wird morgen wieder demontiert und geht vorschriftsmäßig an den Händler zurück.
> Da nehm Ich meine 14.Tage Wiederrufsrecht gerne mal in Kauf aber damit wird nicht länger rumgeärgert.



Warum? Beschreibe mal bitte genauer, was dich "rumärgert" an der MT8


----------



## JENSeits (9. August 2011)

so, mal was neues probieren:


----------



## gooni11 (9. August 2011)

hab ich auch noch... sind Top


----------



## Zearom (9. August 2011)

Das erinnert mich immer wieder an die beiden Radler die mir Anfang des Jahres wie Dominosteine vor der Ampel umgekippt sind, sind beide nicht aus den Clickies gekommen XD *hach* 

Ich hoffe ja mal das Speiseeis ihre DH-Flats mal für AM's rausbringen, etwas weniger Gewicht (ein ganzes halbes Kilo find ich etwas viel des Guten), und die Dinger liegen evtl untern Weihnachtsbaum...


----------



## JENSeits (9. August 2011)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=23395 !!!


----------



## Zearom (9. August 2011)

Ne, das Rot passt vom Farbton absolut nicht... Von den DH-Pedals passte wie arsch auf Eimer...

Hatte die Dinger schon in echt in der Hand... passt absolut nicht.


----------



## JENSeits (9. August 2011)

Naja ok  
Sonst sind die Sudpins klasse!


----------



## slang (9. August 2011)

Zearom schrieb:


> Ne, das Rot passt vom Farbton absolut nicht... Von den DH-Pedals passte wie arsch auf Eimer...
> 
> Hatte die Dinger schon in echt in der Hand... passt absolut nicht.



Wenn die Funktion stimmt, würd ich sie dann einfach in schwarz nehmen, das passt immer


----------



## criscross (9. August 2011)

hey, 
die hab ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (9. August 2011)

aber bestimmt nicht für den Kurs!


----------



## criscross (9. August 2011)

gabs mal bei Blöte für 68


----------



## JENSeits (9. August 2011)

Mist!

Hab se bei BlÃ¶te fÃ¼r 75â¬ bekommen. Naja was solls! 
Im Internet kosten se 89,95â¬ + Versand. Da wars sogar gÃ¼nstiger mit meinem Auto bis nach BÃ¼nde zufahren.


----------



## timolo95 (9. August 2011)

Ich habe mir auch die Supins bestellt allerdings in schwartz und fÃ¼r 65 â¬


----------



## slang (10. August 2011)

Da gings jetzt aber um die Schuhe, nicht die Pedale


----------



## JENSeits (10. August 2011)

Ähmja richtig. Mein Preis war auf die Schuhe bezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timolo95 (10. August 2011)

AHh okay sorry


----------



## JENSeits (10. August 2011)

macht doch nichts!


----------



## timolo95 (10. August 2011)

Hier trotzem mal die Pedale.

Sind heute gekommen


----------



## Frequenzfett (11. August 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Warum? Beschreibe mal bitte genauer, was dich "rumärgert" an der MT8



Was mich ärgert ist das mein Monteur 3,5 Std mit mir als linke Hand  vergebens versuchte die Hintere (Vormontierte) zuentlüften incl. Magura Profi-Kit...Vergebens. Wobei die Leistung gesamt ehr bescheiden erstma daher kam. Nach 8.Tagen wurd sie gestern demontiert.
Aber das beste ist das in diversen Fachzeitschriften (u.a. Eurobike-Guide 48.Seiten Sonderteil) da auf Seite 25 ein sehr sehr schönes Bild der MT8 abgebildet wird, mit einer schönen Alu/Titan-Schraube im Geber (Befüllschraube), in wahrheit sieht die ganz anders aus...Plastik-Torx 
und und und... Griffweitenverstellschraube... 1.mit Stern 
Das Problem Problem scheint aber in der MT-Family zuliegen fand aufjeden Fall noch mehr User denen auch diversen Schrauben abrießen.

Mein Monteur hat mir auf jeden Fall einen Gestempelten Liebesbrief an Magura mit beigelegt. GRINS
Jetzt wird halt auf die R1R oder die RO gewartet, evtl gibts ja was schönes in Friedrichshafen diesbezüglich.

EDIT:
PIC:1 Gerade für meine Eurobike/Bodensee plus X Tour geliefert geworden
PIC:2 Back 2 Roots mit der Elixicr CR aber mit neuen Stahlflexleitungen und endlich nem paßenden x0 High-Clamp Umwerfer
PIC:3 Gestern neue Conti-Bereifung! Erster Eindruck Rollverhalten Sagenhaft...Für mich die bessere Lösung zu RocketRon, Highroller und Monorail.

GR


----------



## JENSeits (11. August 2011)

So jetzt auch das Pendant zum Schuh:


----------



## slang (11. August 2011)

Schick schick, aber die KeFü schon wieder ab?


----------



## JENSeits (11. August 2011)

Ich hab in Winterberg die Rolle verloren


----------



## slang (11. August 2011)

Die kann man aber nach kaufen, und deshalb mußt du doch nicht gleich die Platte abschrauben


----------



## JENSeits (11. August 2011)

doch, hatte die Kurbel ohnehin draußen


----------



## Surfjunk (11. August 2011)

Wie gefÃ¤llt dir die Pedale vom Einstieg her î¶


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (11. August 2011)

Ist meine erste Klick, kann ich keine qualifizierte Meinung zu abgeben.
Das muss Janik mal testen.


----------



## the_Shot (11. August 2011)

So Kinder, Papa hat sich "schwer Metall" geleistet, hier meine neuste Errungenschaft:




für lumpige 16,15 zzgl. Versand aus der Bucht. Da darfs auch mal n bischen schwerer sein


----------



## criscross (11. August 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> So Kinder, Papa hat sich "schwer Metall" geleistet, hier meine neuste Errungenschaft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
is der neue Schlitten denn noch nicht schwer genug ?


----------



## slang (11. August 2011)

Eben hat er mir noch schnell erzählt, dass mehr Gewicht für mehr Bergabtempo gut sei.


----------



## criscross (11. August 2011)

ach so,
dann mal den Rahmen mit Beton ausgießen,
gibt ordentlich Schwungmasse


----------



## Sgt.Green (11. August 2011)

Was soll ich da testen?
Sind Shimano und die sind im Einstieg wie alle anderen Shimano´s auch 




JENSeits schrieb:


> Ist meine erste Klick, kann ich keine qualifizierte Meinung zu abgeben.
> Das muss Janik mal testen.


----------



## JENSeits (12. August 2011)

Dann ist ja alles gut


----------



## Frequenzfett (13. August 2011)

Es geht weiter zwecks Bodensee plus X-Tour.
Händlerausweis bekomm Ich auch einen zugesteckt zwecks Kunde des Quartals  neeee, meiner will da nicht hin, soll halt für ihn 3-4 stände abklappern und Sachen besorgen/erledigen. Jetzt hof ich nur das man von den Herstellern diverse 2012 Modelle günstig (oder auch nicht, wad eva!) kaufen kann. GRINS
Werd da Jeden Tag an der EB sein, außer am 03.ten Sep   M-E-G-A Freu
Anrufen muß Ich da auch noch, will mal wissen wie es ausschaut mit Bikesicherung an der Messe. Aber da werden schon irgendwelche Bewachten Container o.Ä. rumstehen.

EDIT:
H-BAG II Bundle wird am Dienstag vor Ort abgeholt.

@ K-Star
Ansichtssache!!!
Aber wenn de es ganz genau wissen willst, ist den der Beste/Wahre Reifen (GRINS) aus der Family (und derzeit auf dem Markt ) der...
Mountain King Protection 2,4
WETTEN
GRINS

Nur was will Ich mit solchen Reifen auf meinen SingleTrails 
Fahr kein AM...boooom
Noch nich.
GR


----------



## RolfK (16. August 2011)

Der Herbst und die Dunkelheit kann kommen. Dies hat die Packstation heut ausgespuckt:






Die extra bestellte Hope-Lampenhalterung fehlt noch, weil mit der Befestigung mit diesen Spanngummis hab ich dann doch kein Vertrauen. Der erste Test im abgedunkelten Zimmer verlief grandios nach dem Motto: Es werde Licht und ES WURDE LICHT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (16. August 2011)

ist das so eine dealextreme china lampe? ......sieht vielversprechend aus


----------



## RolfK (16. August 2011)

Ist eine MagicShine MJ816, aber nicht bei Deal-Extreme sondern Ã¼ber die Bucht bei einem deutschen Versender gekauft. War innerhalb 2 Tagen hier.
FÃ¼r den Kurs scheint die Lampe wirklich nicht schlecht zu sein, aber der erste Nightride wird weiteres zeigen. Alles in allem hat mich das 120.-â¬ gekostet incl. VerlÃ¤ngerungskabel und Hope-Halterung.


----------



## Domme02 (16. August 2011)

guter Preis....meine langweilige Sigma Powerled war leider auch fast so teuer. -.-          Nächstes mal muss ich das inet mehr durchforsten....


----------



## JENSeits (16. August 2011)

Werde ich vielleicht für dieses Jahr auch drauf zurück greifen - wäre wirklich eine feine Sache!
Zwecks Faulheit: Wielange hält der Akku?


----------



## RolfK (16. August 2011)

Wenn er die volle Kapazität erreicht ist, soll er bei voller Leistung 2,5h halten, bei gedimmter Leistung oder wenn nur eine der Lampen läuft entsprechend länger. Also sollte für einen kleinen Ausritt schon reichen. Ansonsten halt nen Reserveakku zulegen.


----------



## slang (16. August 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Wenn er die volle Kapazität erreicht ist, soll er bei voller Leistung 2,5h halten, bei gedimmter Leistung oder wenn nur eine der Lampen läuft entsprechend länger. Also sollte für einen kleinen Ausritt schon reichen. Ansonsten halt nen Reserveakku zulegen.



Wenn du Zeit und Bock hast,könntest du ja mal was zur Verarbeitung sagen,wie sind zB die MickyMaus Ohren  befestigt? Und welche Schaltstufen hat man?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (16. August 2011)

Kann ich morgen gerne machen. Stell ich dann in den Stammtisch.


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. August 2011)

Rischer schrieb:


> @tabletop:
> 
> schreib mal bitte was zum Greina, wenn du ihn gefahren bist!



Bin ihn ein paar Tage in Livigno und Pds gefahren allerdings meist bei trockenen Bedingungen.

Trockengrip geht in Ordnung. Allerdings geht er halt nicht so kontrolliert weg wie ein Ibex oder ähnlicher Allroundreifen. 

Gibt hier ja auch einen Test auf der Seite und er lässt sich gut zwischen Swampthing und reinen Matschreifen wie einem Wetscream einordnen. Hat etwas längere Stollen als der Swampthing aber lässt sich noch gut im Trockenen fahren.

Sensationell ist vor allem das Gewicht. Selbst als Drahtreifen schlägt er falst alle seine Mitbewerber und die Angaben auf der Herstellerseite werden mitunter unterboten.

Hatte einen Platten - war aber auch ein fieser Durchschlag auf der Pleney-Dh-Strecke.


----------



## cade (17. August 2011)

Der nette DHL Mann war heute mitm Paket von BMO da


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. August 2011)

... endlich mal was von HOPE !!!


----------



## JENSeits (19. August 2011)

hab mal was für den Finnland-Tripp eingekauft

2x Schwalbe AV13
1x GoPro LCD Bacpac (vllt hält dieser ja diesmal länger )
1x GoPro Batterypac
1x GoPro Vakuumhalter (nicht original, sondern von Ortec )







LG Jens


----------



## OWL_Biker (19. August 2011)

Bike Urlaub in Finnland???
Da bist du ja jetzt mit Kris schon der 2. den es (auch mit Bike?!) dahinverschlägt.

Sonst gehts ja meist in die Alpen.
Aber bin eigentlich auch ein Fan von Alternativzielen, die nicht jeder kennt/bereist.


----------



## JENSeits (19. August 2011)

Nene das liegst du falsch 
Meine Schwester ist nen viertel Jahr in ihrem Studium als Assistant Teacher daoben unterwegs und wir besuchen sie ne Woche. Die Räder nehm ich mit  
Und ich sage eins - ich habe etwas bescheuertes geplant was nur einmal im Leben passieren wird!


----------



## slang (19. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Nene das liegst du falsch
> Meine Schwester ist nen viertel Jahr in ihrem Studium als Assistant Teacher daoben unterwegs und wir besuchen sie ne Woche. Die Räder nehm ich mit
> Und ich sage eins - ich habe etwas bescheuertes geplant was nur einmal im Leben passieren wird!



Oh je,
Verbandskasten habt ihr dabei?


----------



## JENSeits (19. August 2011)

Sicher! 

Wird aber nicht von Nöten sein, hoffe ich! Es sei denn ich frier mir was ab - kann aber gar nicht passieren.


----------



## the_Shot (22. August 2011)

Solele, die Gewürzmischung wird kontinuierlich schwerer...





... laut Personenwaage nun 15,1Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (22. August 2011)

warum hast du dir das angetan? -.-
die Reverb ist um Welten besser!


----------



## the_Shot (22. August 2011)

war ein "Schnäppchen", da konnte ich nicht nein sagen, wird sich zeigen ob sie was taugt


----------



## JENSeits (22. August 2011)

mir taugt sie aber ich würde jederzeit den aufpreis zur reverb zahlen^^


----------



## criscross (22. August 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> war ein "Schnäppchen", da konnte ich nicht nein sagen, wird sich zeigen ob sie was taugt


 

die taucht bei mir schon seit einem Jahr 
ne Reverb habe ich ich auch, 
aber die ist schon wieder zur Reperatur auf dem Weg zu Go Cycle


----------



## slang (22. August 2011)

Na ja, im Techforum kommt die Reverb jetzt auch nicht immer so gut weg. Was ist an de KS schlecht?

Viel schlimmer find ich, der Sack hat eine und ich nicht!


----------



## JENSeits (22. August 2011)

Die knallt oben und unten total in den Anschlag, hat sehr starkes seitliches Spiel und ich hatte mehrfach das Problem, dass sich der Kopf einfach runtergedreht hat. Ist nur durch sehr starken Kleber machbar ...

Zumindestens wenn man Wheelies auch in Kurven fahren möchte ...

Zudem zickt sie teilweise rum und bleibt nicht oben


----------



## Sumsemann (22. August 2011)

@Sascha: 

wir müssen bald mal unbedingt wieder ne Trailrunde drehen!!!


----------



## slang (22. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Zumindestens wenn man Wheelies auch in Kurven fahren möchte ...



Der übt die noch gradeaus, da ist der Punkt egal 

ich will mit ;-)


----------



## criscross (22. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Die knallt oben und unten total in den Anschlag, hat sehr starkes seitliches Spiel und ich hatte mehrfach das Problem, dass sich der Kopf einfach runtergedreht hat. Ist nur durch sehr starken Kleber machbar ...
> 
> Zumindestens wenn man Wheelies auch in Kurven fahren möchte ...
> 
> Zudem zickt sie teilweise rum und bleibt nicht oben


 
meine Reverb hat reichlich Spiel, vor und zurück, also leichtes Schaukelstuhl feeling . Außerdem ist das gute Stück echt lahm beim hochfahren, trotz entlüften ! Seit ner Woche macht sie keinen Mucks mehr, weder rauf noch runter. Kernschrott .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (22. August 2011)

gib sie mir


----------



## the_Shot (22. August 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> @Sascha:
> 
> wir müssen bald mal unbedingt wieder ne Trailrunde drehen!!!


 wie wär's mit morgen Abend, so 18Uhr und den Slaggi auch mit dabei


----------



## slang (23. August 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> wie wär's mit morgen Abend, so 18Uhr und den Slaggi auch mit dabei



18.15 an der HaHö.
da ist dann auch criscros mit dabei


----------



## Sumsemann (24. August 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> wie wär's mit morgen Abend, so 18Uhr und den Slaggi auch mit dabei



Sorry, war gestern nicht online.

Hätte aber auch keine Zeit gehabt...

Wie siehts denn Sa oder So aus?

LG
Matthias


----------



## blautinabe1 (25. August 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> die taucht bei mir schon seit einem Jahr
> ne Reverb habe ich ich auch,
> aber die ist schon wieder zur Reperatur auf dem Weg zu Go Cycle



Hi , soetwas muß man haben....................oder
nen Fahrtechnicktraining machenJogi


----------



## blautinabe1 (25. August 2011)

slang schrieb:


> 18.15 an der HaHö.
> da ist dann auch criscros mit dabei



Shit hab ich nicht gesehen, da bin ich auch gefahren, schade.
Wann fahrt Ihr wieder?
Jogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (25. August 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Shit hab ich nicht gesehen, da bin ich auch gefahren, schade.
> Wann fahrt Ihr wieder?
> Jogi



Meine Güte,hast du viele Fahrräder 

Hat alles nicht geklappt, mit den Touren.
Du bekommst aber ne PM

@ Sumse,
Sa und So siehts bei mir schlecht aus, wenn überhaupt erst ab 16.00 Uhr


----------



## blautinabe1 (25. August 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Meine Güte,hast du viele Fahrräder
> 
> Hat alles nicht geklappt, mit den Touren.
> Du bekommst aber ne PM
> ...



Hi Sumse und co:
bei gutem Wetter Sa 11.00 Uhr Kunsthalle Richtung Ravensburg!!!
Gruß Jogi


----------



## Sgt.Green (25. August 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Hi , soetwas muß man haben....................oder
> nen Fahrtechnicktraining machenJogi



Eindeutig ein richtiger Kenner wie man merkt


----------



## JENSeits (25. August 2011)

Leute, bitte ..... hier gehts um Neue Sachen ....


----------



## Sgt.Green (25. August 2011)

Stimmt, 
Kenner gibts schon immer und überall...ist nichts Neues


----------



## gooni11 (26. August 2011)

Moin
Hab auch mal wieder was neues... und wieder 40gr weniger ohne hungern...

Hope Floatings X2 Edition. wiegen noch einmal 12gr ca weniger als die normalen Floatings.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. August 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Hab auch mal wieder was neues... und wieder 40gr weniger ohne hungern...
> 
> Hope Floatings X2 Edition. wiegen noch einmal 12gr ca weniger als die normalen Floatings.



Einwandfrei!  ... Hope und Specialized ... eine geniale Kombination!


----------



## the_Shot (26. August 2011)

Sind die Scheiben nicht falsch rum montiert???


----------



## kris. (26. August 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Sind die Scheiben nicht falsch rum montiert???


 

nö.


----------



## Xeleux (26. August 2011)

au mann, gooni, dein rad sieht auch immer "wie aus dem ei gepellt" aus,
ich glaube, du putzt mehr als du fährst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (26. August 2011)

Er fährt nur nicht im Dreck, das ist das Rezept 
Aber das Rad ist einfach absolut geil....nur die verschiedenen Rottöne


----------



## cytrax (26. August 2011)

Hab mich für den evoc entschieden  Der deuter geht zurück zu BC


----------



## gooni11 (26. August 2011)

Xeleux schrieb:


> au mann, gooni, dein rad sieht auch immer "wie aus dem ei gepellt" aus,
> ich glaube, du putzt mehr als du fährst



Das is gar nich wahr....


----------



## slang (27. August 2011)

Ih, mach das weg


----------



## Sumsemann (27. August 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ih, mach das weg



Hat er schon...

...noch während er Tour mit der Zunge runtergeleckt


----------



## Sgt.Green (27. August 2011)

Sogar mit Schlecht-Wetter LRS
Was geht denn da ab 

Aber mal was ganz anderes und auch mal konstruktives von mir...
An der Sattelstützklemme sind aber ein paar Gramm verschenkt, da geht weniger was gleichzeitig trotzdem noch hält!


----------



## gooni11 (27. August 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Sogar mit Schlecht-Wetter LRS
> Was geht denn da ab
> 
> Aber mal was ganz anderes und auch mal konstruktives von mir...
> An der Sattelstützklemme sind aber ein paar Gramm verschenkt, da geht weniger was gleichzeitig trotzdem noch hält!



Zur meiner EX Leichtbauklemme können hier einige was sagen glaub ich...

Ich hatte mal so ne Carbon 5gr Klemme... die ging gar nicht und hat uns die erste gemeinsame Ausfahrt versaut..
Deshalb bleibt diese drin... und die wiegt auch nur 13gr oder so...

Alles in allem wird mein Bike jetzt so bleiben wie es ist... mit 8410gr ist das schon ok.
Alles was ich jetzt noch machen könnte wird entweder EXTREM teuer 
(Schmolkelenker zb.. kostet 130 Euro zuzahlen wenn ich meinen verkaufe bringt aber nur 20gr)
... .... oder aber ich muß Kompromisse in Sachen Haltbarkeit usw eingehen was ich nicht möchte denn JETZT ist das Bike voll
* WALD-SPRING und goonis Tropfenformtauglich!*


----------



## Sgt.Green (27. August 2011)

Ist ja auch vollkommen in Ordnung so, nur weil du eben sonst immer am Gramm-Fuchsen bist
Davon ab sollte ne´ Tune Würger Skyline halten.
Aber ob das 60 wert sind muss man eben wissen


----------



## the_Shot (27. August 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> wie kommst du darauf?



Macht mir irgendwie nen verkehrt herummen Eindruck, würde doch anders rum viel aggressiver wirken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (27. August 2011)

Aber du kennst doch Goonis Fahrstil - warum da aggresiver? Past doch nicht! 

*duckundweg*


----------



## the_Shot (27. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Aber du kennst doch Goonis Fahrstil - warum da aggresiver? Past doch nicht!


----------



## kris. (27. August 2011)

goil, ne passiv-aggressive bremsscheibe!


----------



## gooni11 (27. August 2011)

meinen Fahrstil nennt man..... SAUBERE LINIE fahren....


----------



## JENSeits (27. August 2011)




----------



## the_Shot (27. August 2011)

Wobei die Betonung auf sauber liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (28. August 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Wobei die Betonung auf sauber liegt






...immer sauber um die Pfützen rum


----------



## pecto69 (28. August 2011)

Hoi..



> Ich hatte mal so ne Carbon 5gr Klemme... die ging gar nicht und hat uns die erste gemeinsame Ausfahrt versaut..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist es da nicht einfacher nen Kilo abzunehmen?
Da hat man gleich nen Kilo runter und sogar gespart 

Dirk


----------



## Zearom (28. August 2011)

So ein menschlicher Hoden wiegt ca 25 Gramm... Also wenn Kinderplanung und so abgeschlossen ist... das sind also insgesamt 50 gramm die da zu sparen wären


----------



## slang (28. August 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Hoi..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Diskussion ist aber doch genaus so alt wie Gewichtstunning am Rad selbst.
Meinst nicht dass da schon alles gesagt ist, und es trotzdem unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt?


----------



## pecto69 (28. August 2011)

Nabendz..



> Diese Diskussion ist aber doch genaus so alt wie Gewichtstunning am Rad selbst.Meinst nicht dass da schon alles gesagt ist, und es trotzdem unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt?



Sorry dass ich erst seit kurzem der MTB Germeinschaft beiwohne und mehr vom Langstreckenlauf komme...
Weiß also net was es so an Diskussionen schon gab, werde aber demnächst vor jedem Post, auch wenn er spassig gemeint sein sollte, die Suchfunktion bemühen.....
Zu diesem Thema werde ich aber mal suchen, bin gespannt was es an "pro" Meinungen
zu "Lieber 5gr am Bike wie 1kg am Body" so gibt...

N8
Dirk


----------



## slang (28. August 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Nabendz..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hätte wohl mehr Smilies in meinem Post setzen sollen


----------



## Domme02 (28. August 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Nabendz..
> Weiß also net was es so an Diskussionen schon gab, werde aber demnächst vor jedem Post, auch wenn er spassig gemeint sein sollte, die Suchfunktion bemühen.....
> Zu diesem Thema werde ich aber mal suchen, bin gespannt was es an "pro" Meinungen
> zu "Lieber 5gr am Bike wie 1kg am Body" so gibt...
> ...



der unterschied liegt einfach darin das manche Racer mit 6-8% Körperfett (k_star, Peter, ich manchmal) nicht noch mehr Gewicht verlieren dürfen ohne an Leistung oder Muskelmasse zu verlieren.
Der einzige Weg ist dann noch , Gewicht am Bike zu verlieren um noch besser die Berge hoch zu kommen.
Bei anderen ist es weniger sinnvoll aber man kann es wohl auch als sucht benennen


----------



## Sumsemann (28. August 2011)

Für viele, ich gehöre auch dazu, ist das Bike neben dem Radsport einfach Hobby. Will damit sagen, dass man Spass am Bike Tuning hat obwohl es eigentlich keinen Sinn macht, insbesondere wenn keine Rennen gefahren werden oder man "Übergewichtig" ist

Ist so wenn ein Motorsport begeisterter anfängt seinen Golf zu tunen...


Ich weiss auch, dass ich so ein Bike wie ich es habe nicht brauche!!! Aber ich habe Spass an meinem Rad und freue mich wenn ich wieder was "tolles" neues zum tunen gefunden und gekauft habe.

Sinn??? Sinn macht das ganz sicher nicht!!! Aber es macht Glücklich - zumindest eine gewisse Zeit


----------



## JENSeits (28. August 2011)

Schön formuliert Sumse!


----------



## gooni11 (28. August 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Für viele, ich gehöre auch dazu, ist das Bike neben dem Radsport einfach Hobby. Will damit sagen, dass man Spass am Bike Tuning hat obwohl es eigentlich keinen Sinn macht, insbesondere wenn keine Rennen gefahren werden oder man "Übergewichtig" ist
> 
> Ist so wenn ein Motorsport begeisterter anfängt seinen Golf zu tunen...
> 
> ...



Du bist mein Mann!!

Das mit dem Übergewicht hab ich gar nicht gelesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (30. August 2011)

Hoi again...



> Hätte wohl mehr Smilies in meinem Post setzen sollen


Einer, wie bei mir übrigens  , hätte gereicht...

6-8%, da ist es schon klar das man nichts mehr verlieren darf.
Vllt auch nicht mehr sollte  6-8% ist schon arg wenig.....
Selbst ich als Marathon und Ultra-Marathon Läufer dümpel bei 10-11 rum....

Da ich auch von kostspieligen Hobbys kommem weiß ich schon das es bei
90% ums tunen geht und nicht um den Sinn 
Bei uns im Heimkino Club haben wir einen der verlegt seine Speaker Leitungen auf Kustoffpinne 5cm über dem Fußboden  und und und..

Von daher bin ich mir Allem bewußt...

Dirk


----------



## slang (30. August 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Hoi again...
> 
> Einer, wie bei mir übrigens  , hätte gereicht...



Alles wird gut


----------



## JENSeits (31. August 2011)

von Bikedude (active-bikes.de) schnell geliefert, danke dafür!


----------



## Domme02 (31. August 2011)

warst du das oder haben die das so geil verpackt?


----------



## JENSeits (31. August 2011)

ich wars net - kam so ausm Briefchen


----------



## Surfjunk (5. September 2011)

Heute gab´s was neues für den Pöter






Erstes Fahrgefühl, sehr angenehm


----------



## kris. (5. September 2011)

fein, fein. ordentlich vermessen vorher?


----------



## Surfjunk (5. September 2011)

Jup. Die wollten mir erst den 16 auf´s Auge drücken.
Aber da ich auf Probefahrt bestanden hatte, ist es dann der 14 geworden.
Mal schauen wie der sich jetzt einfährt.


----------



## Ulrich-40 (5. September 2011)

Gut Sitz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (5. September 2011)

Wie teuer isser?


@.kris: Macht EGO-Sports in DT auch diese Vermessung?


----------



## Surfjunk (5. September 2011)

85â¬ mit messen usw.


----------



## kris. (5. September 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Wie teuer isser?
> 
> 
> @.kris: Macht EGO-Sports in DT auch diese Vermessung?



jepp.


----------



## RolfK (5. September 2011)

Super - Danke. 

Die Maßangaben bei den SQ beziehen sich doch auf die Gesammtbreite der Sättel.


----------



## criscross (5. September 2011)

nich wirklich.
habe hier noch 2 Stk rumliegen.
einen 14ner der 15 breit ist und
einen 15ner der 16 breit ist.

für meinen A.... passen die nicht.
falls mal einer son 611 Sattel braucht.

melden !


----------



## wolfi (6. September 2011)

...und zwar:
die kettenführung von bionicon die 3 kettenblätter schalten kann.
günstig geschossen auf der eurobike.
bin mal gespannt wie das dingen funktioniert.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timolo95 (6. September 2011)

Heute per Post gekommen:

Saint Schaltwerk SS
Saint Schalthebel 9 Fach
Avid Entlüftungskit
Bremsenreiniger
Bremshebel klemme für Avid Elixir CR


----------



## Surfjunk (6. September 2011)

Heute Tuning für den Sohnemann.

Neue Gabel.
Na wer weis welche das ist?






Und Testweise mal meinen alten Sattel, weil der Junge das unbedingt wollte.


----------



## Sumsemann (6. September 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Neue Gabel.
> Na wer weis welche das ist?



Tora?


----------



## JENSeits (6. September 2011)

Nein, Tora ist dicker.


----------



## kris. (6. September 2011)

Dart.


----------



## poekelz (6. September 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Heute Tuning für den Sohnemann.
> 
> Neue Gabel.
> Na wer weis welche das ist?



Baumarkt mit Rock Shox Aufkleber?


----------



## chucki_bo (6. September 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Heute Tuning für den Sohnemann.
> 
> Neue Gabel.
> Na wer weis welche das ist?



auf alle Fälle mal URalt mit den Canti-Sockeln...


----------



## Surfjunk (6. September 2011)

Da kommen die Väter 

Baumarkt war's nicht. 
Ist die original Gabel die dran war.
Aber die Sprühdose mit schwarzer Farbe kam von da. 
Heute ordentlich angeschlifen, entfettet und abgeklebt. 
Dann 3 Schichten Lackiert. 
Schön mit Kind zusammen eine tolle Nachmittags Beschäftigung. 
Und der Aufkleber war bei meiner Lyrik mit dabei


----------



## poekelz (7. September 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Da kommen die Väter
> 
> Baumarkt war's nicht.
> Ist die original Gabel die dran war.
> ...



Na, da lag ich ja gar nicht so schlecht


----------



## gooni11 (7. September 2011)

isch hab ööch watt neues.... gehört zwar nicht ans Rad... aber hab mir extra zugelegt um im MTB Forum zu gucken.
Also gehört es hier auch rein...
@Sumsemann... danke noch einmal für die Starthilfe am späten Abend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zearom (7. September 2011)

iiih, glänzendes Display, aber sonst tolles Teil, 17 Zoll?


----------



## kris. (7. September 2011)

15

und glossy ist nicht so schlimm wie immer alle behaupten.
wir haben hier den direkten vergleich auf dem tisch.


----------



## Surfjunk (7. September 2011)

Mal ein kleines Update zum 611. 
Heute mal die ersten 40km gefahren. 
Das war so bis jetzt meine Schmerzgrenze beim Sitzen. 
Ab da tat weh, Taube Nüsse usw schon viel früher. 
Jetzt mit dem 611 Taube Nüsse gar nicht und der Pötter hätte auch noch lange weitermachen können. 

Der Kauf hat sich gelohnt


----------



## Gr_Flash (7. September 2011)

Ich merk das immer erst am Tag danach...selbst zur Post radeln wird da zur Qual


----------



## poekelz (9. September 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> isch hab ööch watt neues.... gehört zwar nicht ans Rad... aber hab mir extra zugelegt um im MTB Forum zu gucken.
> Also gehört es hier auch rein...



So eins hab ich auch - ein tolles Teil!

Willkommen in der MacWelt


----------



## gooni11 (9. September 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> So eins hab ich auch - ein tolles Teil!
> 
> Willkommen in der MacWelt



Jo danke.... und weil das alles so dufte is hab ich auch heut gleich weitergekauft.....


----------



## kris. (9. September 2011)

hui, ne streichel-maus....


----------



## DJ-FoFo (9. September 2011)

Gestern bestellt - heute schon da. Naja, es waren dann doch 2 Tage bis ich meinen neuen Suchscheinwerfer von DeHaaaaaaaaaaaaLLLLL geliefert bekam.
Ich habe dieses Lämpchen ja schon etwas länger im Auge. RolfK hatte das ganze dann quasi als Vorreiter über die Bucht bezogen. Zum Shop kann ich auch nur volle Punktzahl geben. Innerhalb von 2 Tagen war das Geschäft abgewickelt. Das nenn ich mal flott! Zur Verpackung: Die Lampe ist ausreichend geschütz verpackt und hat keinerlei Beanstandungen vorzuweisen. Zur Funktionsweise brauch ich ja nicht allzu sehr Auskunft geben. Das hat RolfK hier schon im Stammtisch erledigt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8630598&postcount=4383
Das schwarz eloxierte CNC Aluminiumgehäuse macht richtig was her. Die Dimensionen sind echt winzig. Hab mir die Lampe größer vorgestellt (bin aber froh das es so ein winzling ist). LCD Akku, Schalter sowie mein extra bestelltes Verlängerungskabel machen einen soliden Eindruck. Werd mich in meiner Urlaubszeit nun mal ins dunkle Gestüb begeben und das Teil ausgiebig testen.
Einzig allein die O-Ringe zur Lenkerbefestigung machen mir etwas Sorgen - sehen zwar recht stabil aus aber die Hope Halterung werde ich mir auf jeden Fall noch zulegen.
Alles zusammen hat mich der Spaß 110 Mücken gekostet. Viel günstiger ist sie im Netz momentan auch nicht zu bekommen. Zumindest über den Deutschen Markt.
Falls jemand Interesse oder Infos zum Shop braucht kann er mich gerne anhau´n.


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. September 2011)

... hab dann auch mal wieder was Neues.

... ne neue Kette




... nen XTR-Umwerfer und ne von Sumsemann gesponserte goldene Schraube 




... und was Bequemes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (10. September 2011)

schickes shirt. preis und quelle?


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. September 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> schickes shirt. preis und quelle?



59 bei Sattelfest Bielefeld. Im Netz lag es glaube ich bei 75.
Ich war gestern noch bei Sattelfest und da waren noch 2 Stück
vorrätig (Größe M und XL).


----------



## Sumsemann (11. September 2011)

@Lars: Poste doch mal bitte die Sesamstrassen Shirts...


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. September 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> @Lars: Poste doch mal bitte die Sesamstrassen Shirts...




Hatte die Fotos zwischenzeitlich gelöscht. Bei Google bin ich aber
fündig geworden. Bei Sattelfest gibt's derzeit 2 Trikots aus der
Sesame Street Collection von Pearl Izumi. Eines mit Grobi (s.u.)
und eins mit Graf Zahl. Es gibt aber auch noch Versionen mit
Krümelmonster, Ernie & Bert, Oscar aus der Mülltonne und Elmo.
Sind jedenfalls saugeil!!!  ... Preis lag so um 70, meine ich.


----------



## Surfjunk (11. September 2011)

Schräg


----------



## pecto69 (11. September 2011)

Goil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (12. September 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> 59 bei Sattelfest Bielefeld. Im Netz lag es glaube ich bei 75.
> Ich war gestern noch bei Sattelfest und da waren noch 2 Stück
> vorrätig (Größe M und XL).



Menno  ich war gestern in der nähe von Bielefeld, wenn ich das gewusst hätte


----------



## DJ-FoFo (12. September 2011)

Sesame Street - Genial. Da fällt mir doch noch sowas ähnliches zu ein. Die Retro Shirts unter anderem mit Betty Maus


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. September 2011)

... frisch aus England importiert










Ich habe beide Artikel mal mit unserer geeichten Feinwaage in der Firma gewogen. Es bewahrheitet sich mal wieder das man den Herstellerangaben nicht trauen darf! 

*SRAM X0 Kassette (11-32)* 
Hersteller: 270 g
tatsächl. Gewicht: 282,2 g

*FSA K-Force light Carbon Flatbar 60cm*
Hersteller: 109 g
tatsächl. Gewicht: 113,61g


----------



## gooni11 (16. September 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... frisch aus England importiert
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin
der Lenker ist ja goil....... aber die Kassette....

Meine Dura Ace wiegt 165 gr....


----------



## Sumsemann (16. September 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Meine Dura Ace wiegt 165 gr....



Die ist aber nicht mit nem güldenem Spider und kostet fast das Dreifache...


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. September 2011)

Genau!!! 

... aber wenn ich bedenke das meine jetzige Deore-Kassette über 400g wiegt.


----------



## Berrrnd (16. September 2011)

an dem lenker ist ja gar kein gold.
das passt doch gar nicht.


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. September 2011)

Naja, so schlimm sieht's ja nicht aus. 





Dafür hab ich endlich die 12kg geknackt. -> 11,9
Danke nochmal an Matthias für die Hope-Vorbau-Kappe!


----------



## slang (17. September 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Naja, so schlimm sieht's ja nicht aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur die Kappe, oder hast du den Hope-Doctor auch montiert. Der ist nämlich klasse.

Aber wenn du jetzt mit Leichtbau anfängst, bist du doch mit dem ganzen Hope-Gerödel nicht so gut beraten, gewichtsmäßig sind die doch meist eher Mittelmaß. Die haben halt andere Stärken.


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. September 2011)

Ne, mit Leuchtbau will ich gar nicht erst anfangen. Der Lenker war nur
ein absolutes Schnäppchen, wenn man bedenkt was der in Deutschland
so kostet. Davon abgesehen ist der sauschick und hat ne klasse Carbon-
Optik. Nichts desto trotz wird das ein oder andere Teil noch durch ein
"Leichtbauteil" ersetzt werden. Wobei das Gewicht eher nebensächlich ist.
(z.B. nen XTR-Schaltwerk oder eins von Tiso) Die Hope-Teile bleiben aber
sicher dran!!!  ... den Hope-Doctor hab ich nicht. Suche noch nach
ner ausgefallenen schwarzen Aheadkappe. Salsa hat ja schöne, aber leider 
nur in rot, blau und grün. Die von Extralite mit dem Pinup-Girl ist mir zu
teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (17. September 2011)




----------



## Waldwichtel (17. September 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


>



Steht in der engeren Auswahl!  ... die roten sind ja genial!


----------



## slang (18. September 2011)

Was spricht gegen die Hope-Kappe, die ist doch gut.


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. September 2011)

An der Hope stört mich lediglich die große silberne Schraube.
Da gefällt mir die von FRM, die das gleiche System verwendet,
wesentlich besser.


----------



## JENSeits (20. September 2011)

für neue Ideen und den hoffentlich bald wiederkommenden POC!


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. September 2011)

... und wieder Klamotten von Sattelfest


----------



## kris. (20. September 2011)

wollst goonis s-works kaufen?


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. September 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> wollst goonis s-works kaufen?



Nööö!! Das "S" steht für "Superwaldi"!


----------



## Sumsemann (20. September 2011)

...hier fehlt noch ein gefällt mir Button


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (20. September 2011)

gibts schon - klickste aufs bild und schauste oben rechts


----------



## the_Shot (20. September 2011)

Ich dachte das "S" steht für slow


----------



## slang (20. September 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> gibts schon - klickste aufs bild und schauste oben rechts



Dann hätte ich noch gern einen "Könnte kotzen"- Button


----------



## Sumsemann (21. September 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> gibts schon - klickste aufs bild und schauste oben rechts



I have done


----------



## kris. (21. September 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich noch gern einen "Könnte kotzen"- Button


 
gibtes doch auch:

:kotz:


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. September 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Ich dachte das "S" steht für slow



Neeeee, die Zeiten sind vorbei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (22. September 2011)

so,
ich habe auch mal etwas neues
reifen, schön klebrig und garnicht mal so schwer wie sie aussehen.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## wolfi (22. September 2011)

so,
nun geht´s schlag auf schlag!
gerade mit der post nach 2 wochen aus england geliefert... aber bei dem preis wartet man gerne länger (50% unter vk in deutschland!)
eine protektion-buxe für meinen empfindlichen popo




gruß
wolfi


----------



## pecto69 (25. September 2011)

Hi.

Nach der Tour Gestern lag nen Amazon Karton auffm Flur....Klasse!






Waren super reduziert und das Gewicht sollte der Hammer sein..
Als sie da waren schnell nach Bicycles Schuhe kaufen.
Da ich die Pedale mit hatte wegen der Schuhe mal schnell nachgewogen....

Da gab mir der Verkäufer Diese......






Das Gewicht der Exustar passte nämlich gar nicht!!

Dann noch die Schuhe hier mitgenommen.....






Dann kann es jetzt los gehen....

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## JENSeits (25. September 2011)

Bei mir ist der POC-Helm neu gekommen, dann ein paar Mounts und ein paar Schläuche!

September vs. Schläuche

3              :          0



irgendwas läuft hier falsch! 

achja, ein Braunlageticket und günstige 50L Sprit für den Tag gabs auch dazu


----------



## slang (25. September 2011)

Ne, alles okay,
du sammelst die Platten, und wir können fahren


----------



## JENSeits (25. September 2011)

Das macht dann 9,95â¬ pro Person.


----------



## slang (25. September 2011)

Wieso, wir haben dich nicht beauftragt 
Du machst das ja freiwillig ;-)


----------



## kris. (27. September 2011)

Bilders Kinner, Bilders!!! 

Heute angekommen:





Bin nur froh das ich auf die Bewertungen gehört und die Buxe ne Nummer größer gekauft habe. Sitzt doch recht snuggy...


----------



## slang (27. September 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Bilders Kinner, Bilders!!!



Du willst jetzt nicht wirklich nen Bild von meinem neuen Schaumstoffpad für meinen Helm, oder? 

@jens, du hast deinen Job nicht richtig erledigt
gestern sitz ich in einem Cafe auf der Terrasse, bestimmt schon 20 Minuten, und plötzlich zischt es von meinem Radel und binnen Sekunden war der VR-Reifen platt.
Das pranger ich an


----------



## pecto69 (28. September 2011)

Naabendz...

Ich habe nichts fürs Bike sondern vom Bike 

Der erste Test mit Klickis im Gelände bescherte mit Schmerzen.

Erst bei einer steilen Rampe hoch versucht ein Fuß runter zu nehmen zum abstützen, **** 

Dann bei einem Berg Ab Stück versucht auf dem Weg zu wenden und den inneren Fuß zum ausgleichen runter zu nehmen.. ne ne ging auch nicht 

Abrollen ist bestimmt ne gute Idee, neee nicht wenn beide Füße fest in den Klicks sitzen.... 

Aaaalsooooo.....

Handballen, Ellenbogen, Unterarm, Schien- Wadenbein und Knie geprellt
und von dem groben Schotter leichte Akne...... 
....das eine Loch ~5mm tief 







Gruß
Der weiter übende Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (28. September 2011)

tststs...


----------



## Domme02 (28. September 2011)

Auslösehärte ganz weich eingestellt?

Welche Cleats hast du? es gibt auch noch welche von Shimano, die schneller auslösen und für den Einstieg in die KlickieWelt besser sind. Shimano schreibt, dass sie auch "nach oben" auslösen. Aber beim ziehen am Pedal bin ich ungewollt nie rausgeflogen.
Der Anfang mit denen war kein Problem. Shimano SM-SH55 heißen die....


----------



## p.ha (28. September 2011)

tja dirk, DA sag ich jetz nix zu ....

viel grüsse, dein kumpel aus der schweiz


----------



## pecto69 (28. September 2011)

@Domme: Nicht das Material, der User! Üben üben üben..

@Peter: Was soll ich auf nen Wiese oder im Sandkasten üben, will ins Gelände 

Dirk


----------



## criscross (28. September 2011)

dann bind dir doch Schienbeinschoner um 
und vielleicht nochn FF Helm.


----------



## kris. (28. September 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Shimano schreibt, dass sie auch "nach oben" auslösen. Aber beim ziehen am Pedal bin ich ungewollt nie rausgeflogen.



Sowas hab ich aber auch noch nicht geschafft...


----------



## Sumsemann (28. September 2011)

So Leutz...

hab für meinen Sohn heut einen neuen (größeren) Rahmen bestellt.

Wird mit Shimano XT und Ritchey WCS Komponenten aufgebaut...


----------



## slang (29. September 2011)

Pecto, 
weiter üben, vielleicht auch mal nicht im Gelände. 
Ich glaube das fast alle, die auf Klickies umgestellt haben, einmal umgefallen sind. Der Klassiker war immer direkt vor ner roten Ampel, da hatte man dann auch schön Publikum 

Dauert halt etwas, bis im Hirn klar ist, dass man den Fuß aus der Bindung rausdrehen muß. Wenn du meinst, das gleich im Wald zu testen, sorry, selber Schuld


----------



## p.ha (29. September 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Pecto,
> weiter üben, vielleicht auch mal nicht im Gelände.
> Ich glaube das fast alle, die auf Klickies umgestellt haben, einmal umgefallen sind. Der Klassiker war immer direkt vor ner roten Ampel, da hatte man dann auch schön Publikum
> 
> Dauert halt etwas, bis im Hirn klar ist, dass man den Fuß aus der Bindung rausdrehen muß. Wenn du meinst, das gleich im Wald zu testen, sorry, selber Schuld



hoi slang,

bin ganz deiner meinung 

en gruess us de ostschwiiz
peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (29. September 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> So Leutz...
> 
> hab für meinen Sohn heut einen neuen (größeren) Rahmen bestellt.
> 
> Wird mit Shimano XT und Ritchey WCS Komponenten aufgebaut...



Chic!  ... fährt/fuhr unser k-star nicht auch nen Capic Hardtail? ... mal sehen wann dein Sohnmann sein erstes S-Works bekommt!!!


----------



## Sumsemann (29. September 2011)

Hat er fast!!!

Gestern war ein 18zoll m5 S-Works Hardtailrahmen bei Ebay ausgelaufen...

305â¬... Also hÃ¤tte ich ihn fÃ¼r 320-330â¬ wahrscheinlich bekommen.

Er legt darauf aber nicht so einen Wert und ihm gefÃ¤llt das matt Schwarze besser als ein rot/weisses S-Works. Die Gefahr das sie ihm das Capic klauen ist sicher auch nicht gsnz so groÃ wie beim S-Works...



Suche jetzt aber noch ne 100mm Gabel. Am Besten ne Reba oder Recon...


----------



## kris. (29. September 2011)

aber schlecht sind die capic rahmen ja auch nicht...


----------



## Berrrnd (29. September 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Chic!  ... fährt/fuhr unser k-star nicht auch nen Capic Hardtail? ... mal sehen wann dein Sohnmann sein erstes S-Works bekommt!!!



wird grade wieder aufgebaut mit teilen die noch so rumliegen.
mit carbon starrgabel und 1x9 (36 / 11-32).

kurbel und schaltwerk dürften bald eintrudeln. 
brauche eigentlich nur noch nen kettenblatt, ne e.13 xcx kettenführung und nen sattel.


----------



## blautinabe1 (29. September 2011)

...und sind natürlich auch alle Vergoldet................
MFG


----------



## timolo95 (29. September 2011)

Bei mir gabs heute den hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (29. September 2011)

sehr schick!
Hoffentlich ist es nicht die Cola-Dose sondern eher die stabilere?


----------



## timolo95 (29. September 2011)

Ja ist die stabielere.


----------



## JENSeits (29. September 2011)

wie wirst du's aufbauen?


----------



## Sgt.Green (29. September 2011)

Nene, das war noch die Cola Dose 
Erst das Modelljahr später ist das überarbeitete.

Trotzdem ein geiles Bike und so schlimm wie alle sagen beult das auch nicht



timolo95 schrieb:


> Ja ist die stabielere.


----------



## Rischer (29. September 2011)

Is die Cola Dose

Komm mal vorbei hier!


----------



## JENSeits (29. September 2011)

Aber bring das Rad nicht mit, sonst ists weg!


----------



## timolo95 (29. September 2011)

Warscheinlich werde ich es so aufbauen:

Gruppe: Shimano Saint
Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer
Laufräder: ?????
Lenker.Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Sattel: ?????
Reifen: Muddy Mary


----------



## Rischer (29. September 2011)

Laufräder würd ich Nukeproof Generator nehmen, sind echt günstig und laut einigen hier im Forum auch haltbar.


Boxxer würd ich nicht mehr nehmen seitdem ich ne neue 888 habe^^


----------



## timolo95 (29. September 2011)

Das mark ja sein das du keine nehmen würdest aber ich kome damit gut klar.
Vom Desgin finde ich die Boxxer auch besser.


----------



## pecto69 (29. September 2011)

@Slang und p.ha

Ich habe dich gesagt der Uder ;-) Ich will immer 100%.
Also nich auf ne Wiese üben und nicht an einer roten Ampel umfallen.
Wenn dann sofort im Wald! Wenns weh tut merk man es sich länger 
Heute wieder ne Tour gemacht und siehe da, kein Umfaller 
Also wirds besser.

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (29. September 2011)

timolo95 schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs heute den hier:


ich liebe diese Lackierung von Trek!!!! (gibts ja auch beim TopFuel und Elite SL) Nur leider bald nicht mehr
....die 2012er sehen schon wieder echt langweilig aus   (-> http://www.light-bikes.de/forum/showthread.php?t=17887)


----------



## Sumsemann (30. September 2011)

Zu dem neuen Rahmen für meinen Sohn hab ich heute jetzt noch ne neue Gabel bestellt...


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Oktober 2011)

Was soll ist sagen  ... als Goldfetischist war es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis ich an dem hier nicht mehr vorbei kommen würde! 







... daher wurden nun diese bestellt. 






... das passende XTR-Shadow-Schaltwerk kommt dann aber erst mit dem Weihnachtsgeld.


----------



## JENSeits (4. Oktober 2011)

Och nee Waldi 
Was muss man für so einen überflüssigen Bling Bling hinlegen?


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Oktober 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Och nee Waldi
> Was muss man für so einen überflüssigen Bling Bling hinlegen?



Anstatt ursprünglich 150 nun 75 bei Hibike.

... für die einen ist es Bling bling
... für Gooni und Sumsemann wären es 7g Ersparnis gegenüber dem Original XTR-Komponenten
... für Waldi ist Gold in der heutigen Zeit einfach eine sinnvolle Investition


----------



## freetourer (4. Oktober 2011)

du bist doch echt bekloppt  

... aber alles noch im grünen Bereich, wie ich finde


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Oktober 2011)

...nicht bekloppter wie manch Anderer hier 


Ich find das gut...

Vor allem weil Lars trotz des ganzen teuren Tunings sein Rad auch "richtig" benutzt!!! Auch wenn es im Sturz endet...

Selbst nach einem Sturz fährt er trotzdem noch jeden Trail weiter mit


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Oktober 2011)

Das hat ja auch nen Hintergund! ... ich freu mich dann auf den nächsten Sturz!!! ... denn wenn erstmal das ein oder andere Teil hin ist, kann ich wieder ein Neues kaufen! 

Man muß hier ja auch mal ganz klar unterscheiden!!!

Die einen sehen in ihrem Bike nur einen Gebrauchsgegenstand und kaufen daher nur die nötigsten Parts und dann gibt es welche, bei denen neben Funktionalität auch die Optik oder das Gewicht eine Rolle spielt und die sich über jede neue Schraube freuen, die sie austauschen können. 
Was für die einen daher völliger Unsinn ist, ist für die anderen halt nur ein schönes (wenn auch sehr kostspieliges) Hobby.


----------



## JENSeits (4. Oktober 2011)

Mensch Leute, legt doch nicht immer gleich jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage ... 

Jedem das seine! Und nach nem Sturz weiterfahren ist doch Ehrensache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Oktober 2011)

... auf die Goldwaage!!!  

Ne, ich versteh ja genug Spaß! Wollte das nur nochmal erwähnt haben, da man hier immer so schnell für bekloppt gehalten wird.


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> da man hier immer so schnell für bekloppt gehalten wird.



...sind wir aber doch auch


----------



## freetourer (4. Oktober 2011)

meinen smiley habt ihr doch auch gesehen, oder ? 

- und was ich in grauer schrift auch noch dazu geschrieben habe


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Oktober 2011)

freetourer schrieb:


> meinen smiley habt ihr doch auch gesehen, oder ?
> 
> - und was ich in grauer schrift auch noch dazu geschrieben habe



Na klar!  ... aber da ich weiß das einige bei sowas nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, musste das mal gesagt werden.


----------



## Domme02 (4. Oktober 2011)

freetourer schrieb:


> meinen smiley habt ihr doch auch gesehen, oder ?
> 
> - und was ich in grauer schrift auch noch dazu geschrieben habe


also das erste was mir bei dir immer ins auge sticht ist deine mega lange Sigantur......

(gut das es hier im thread kein Off Topic gibt)


----------



## JENSeits (4. Oktober 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> (gut das es hier im thread kein Off Topic gibt)



eigentlich ja schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (4. Oktober 2011)

fuc* man....ist ja gar nicht der stammtisch  

sorry chef


----------



## slang (4. Oktober 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> also das erste was mir bei dir immer ins auge sticht ist deine mega lange Sigantur......
> 
> (gut das es hier im thread kein Off Topic gibt)



Seh ich auch so, zumal, wenn man dann deine Bikemarktanzeigen beguckt, ist das meiste da ja gar nicht drin.
Und kennt irgendwer hier jemanden, dem es schon gelungen ist, so ne Triggeranzeige zu verkaufen?


----------



## Domme02 (4. Oktober 2011)




----------



## slang (4. Oktober 2011)

So uind nun etwas zum Thread-Thema.

Nachdem mein Testfahrer Shoti nur Gutes berichten konnte, habe ich zugeschlagen


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Oktober 2011)

Gefällt...


----------



## criscross (4. Oktober 2011)

@slang
hey,
die hab ich auch


----------



## slang (4. Oktober 2011)

Ach du Schreck, 
dann fahren wir ja demnächst komplett uniformiert durch den Wald.

Ach nee, ich hab ja ne Französin ;D


----------



## criscross (4. Oktober 2011)

und ich nen Speiseeis


----------



## JENSeits (4. Oktober 2011)

hier ebenfalls mit Hose dazu!


----------



## slang (4. Oktober 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Gefällt...



In der Haupsache wahrscheinlich wegen schwarz und rot 
passt ja ins Farbkonzept deines Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (4. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> In der Haupsache wahrscheinlich wegen schwarz und rot
> passt ja ins Farbkonzept deines Bikes



Da sprichst du wahr...


----------



## freetourer (4. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Und kennt irgendwer hier jemanden, dem es schon gelungen ist, so ne Triggeranzeige zu verkaufen?



Ich kenne sowohl einen Käufer als auch einen Verkäufer. 

Für den Rest kann man mich ja bei Interesse anschreiben. Muss ja nicht explizit noch mal im Bikemarkt stehen. Aber weil Du es bist - ich mache mich morgen mal da dran...


----------



## slang (4. Oktober 2011)

Das Teil ist aber wirklich gut,
stabiles Material, funktionale Details, schau die dir mal genauer an.
Da überschnitt sich wieder was, die Antwort gilt dem Sumse.



freetourer schrieb:


> Ich kenne sowohl einen Käufer als auch einen Verkäufer.



War dann aber wahrscheinlich ne sehr hochpreisige Geschichte, ging das dann ohne Anwälte?


----------



## gooni11 (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab nix neues.....


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Oktober 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ich hab nix neues.....



Na klar! Nen eigenen Apple-Store! 

... kann ich bei dir eigentlich schon das iPhone 4S ordern?


----------



## Surfjunk (5. Oktober 2011)

waldwichtel schrieb:


> na klar! Nen eigenen apple-store!
> 
> ... Kann ich bei dir eigentlich schon das iphone 4s ordern?



Sehr gut...


----------



## Surfjunk (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe was neues.
Platzangst Trailhunter.







Handschuhe gabs auch, passten aber nicht weil die ja selbst in 10 für Kinder geschnitten sind.


----------



## slang (5. Oktober 2011)

Bei der Buxe würd ich mir, wenn von dir getestet, nen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht wünschen.


----------



## JENSeits (5. Oktober 2011)

Hier ebenso ... besonders was die Passform angeht. Wir haben da ja eine recht ähnliche Statur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huskyspeed (5. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Na klar! Nen eigenen Apple-Store!
> 
> ... kann ich bei dir eigentlich schon das iPhone 4S ordern?




Will das wirklich einer haben?


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Oktober 2011)

Huskyspeed schrieb:


> Will das wirklich einer haben?



Erstmal die ersten Erfahrungsberichte abwarten. Aber der bessere Prozessor und die geniale SIRI-Sprachbefehlerkennung sind es mir sicherlich wert.


----------



## gooni11 (5. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Na klar! Nen eigenen Apple-Store!
> 
> ... kann ich bei dir eigentlich schon das iPhone 4S ordern?



4s.... wart ma....schau selbst.....
 neee..... NOCH nicht eingetroffen.....
neulich wurde eine IPhone 4 VERPACKUNG  für 80 Euro bei ebay verkauft....!!!!
Nun überleg ich auch ob ich meine auch einstelle bei Ebay!
Es war AUSDRÜCKLICH beschrieben das es NUR um die Neuwertige Verpackung geht!!


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Oktober 2011)

Die Masche kenne ich. Aus rechtlicher Sicht kann ich dir dann nur raten die Verpackung auch unter der Rubrik Verpackungen (gibt es wirklich) reinzustellen. Wenn du sie nämlich unter Handys reinstellst ist das irreführend, egal ob in der Beschreibung darauf hingewiesen wurde oder nicht. Am Ende bist du sonst der Dumme!  ... hab mich seiner Zeit genau informiert, da ich das auch mal testen wollte. 

... aber man muß ja auch nicht die Dummheit anderer ausnutzen! Sind wahrscheinlich auch so schon arme Schweine!


----------



## Huskyspeed (5. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Erstmal die ersten Erfahrungsberichte abwarten. Aber der bessere Prozessor und die geniale SIRI-Sprachbefehlerkennung sind es mir sicherlich wert.




Habe gerade gehört das Samsung schon Klage gegen die Einfürung erhoben hat! Wer weiss obs  je kommt.


----------



## Zearom (5. Oktober 2011)

Geklagt wird in den USA bei Patenten recht häufig, das gehört wohl zum Guten Ton da (scheiss Trivialpatente...). Zudem darf man momentan nicht vergessen das Samsung selber einige seiner Geräte in der EU, Teilweise nur in Deutschland und einige Modelle auch nicht in Australien verkaufen darf.

Ausserdem hat Samsung schon vor der Veröffentlichung des iPhone 4S angekündigt direkt zu klagen, die PR-Meldung ging sogar davon aus das es ein iPhone 5 gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (5. Oktober 2011)

Huskyspeed schrieb:


> Will das wirklich einer haben?



Aber so was von!!!!

Ab 7.10.11 kann man es vorbestellen...

Dann will ich mal hoffen, dass Apple ab 0 Uhr das 4S auch im Apllestore zur Bestellung online hat!!!

Nicht das ich umsonst so lange wach bleibe 


Das was im 4S drin ist, ist doch genau das was man im Vorfeld schon wusste!!! Warum sich alle wegen dem nicht geänderten Design aufregen bleibt mir ein Rätsel!!!

Das Design ist TOP!!! Die Verarbeitung über jeden Zweifel erhaben!!! Meine Frau hat das Galaxy... technisch nicht schlecht aber die Verarbeitung hint meilenweit hinterher... nur Plaste... wie mein S-Works... Ähmmm, neeee... doch nicht... 



Also!! Technisch ist genau das gekommen was ich vorab schon wusste und auch das wahrscheinlich die Optik bleibt war mir auch bewusst... Also warum soll ich meckern.

Für mein iPhone 4 hab ich bereits seit Wochen schon einen Abnehmer der nur darauf wartet das ich endlich das Neue kriege...


----------



## gooni11 (5. Oktober 2011)

Huskyspeed schrieb:


> Habe gerade gehört das *Samsung* schon Klage gegen die Einfürung erhoben hat! Wer weiss obs  je kommt.


 Äh..... Wer? Mensch die sind nur sauer das sie ihre Tableten hier nicht verkaufen dürfen weil das Design zu sehr an das iPad angelehnt war oder so..... 
Die sollen wieder in ihre Höhle gehen und einfach gute sachen bauen... Fertig.
Ich selbst hab noch nicht ein Teil von denen in der Hand gehabt was MICH überzeugt hat
Genau so wie Phillips..... Ich kenne NICHTS von denen was in irgendeiner Form was taucht ( und ich hatte schon so einiges von denen).. Ich frag mich wie die überleben können!
Aber nun gut..... Ist meine Meinung und fettich.

Alle erwarten von Apple das die nun jedes Jahr das Rad neu erfinden... Aber das geht nun mal nicht.

ich persönlich finde es SEHR gut das sie aber vorhandene Sachen weiterentwickeln.
Mit dem neuen IOS 5 soll es wohl möglich sein das IPhone KABELLOS mit dem Mac Book zu Synchronisieren..... Das find ich zb Klasse.
Mfg


----------



## JENSeits (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube das Thema kann man ohne Ende totschreiben ...


----------



## Sumsemann (5. Oktober 2011)

Hab heut das neue Bike meines Sohnes aufgebaut...

(Schnappschuss)


----------



## slang (5. Oktober 2011)

Schönes Ding, soweit man das erkennen kann 
besseres Foto bitte


----------



## JENSeits (6. Oktober 2011)

Das Radel ist doch ein schöner Einstieg für das Alter


----------



## Sumsemann (6. Oktober 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Das Radel ist doch ein schöner Einstieg für das Alter



Das will ich wohl meinen...

Ich hätt mir als 13 Jähriger damals einbzweites Loch in den A... gefreut wenn ich so was bekommen hätte.


----------



## kris. (6. Oktober 2011)

dito. ich glaube das ginge hier vielen so...


----------



## JENSeits (6. Oktober 2011)

jop!


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. Oktober 2011)

Also mir reicht ein Loch!  ... auch damals als 13-jähriger! 

... käme ich vom anderen Ufer, dann wäre das schon ne tolle Sache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (6. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Also mir reicht ein Loch!  ... auch damals als 13-jähriger!
> 
> ... käme ich vom anderen Ufer, dann wäre das schon ne tolle Sache!



Hallooooo.. Ein bisschen mehr Niveu bitte ja!


----------



## kris. (6. Oktober 2011)

Mehr Handcreme macht es auch nicht besser!


----------



## the_Shot (6. Oktober 2011)

Nicht schlecht Herr Sumsemann, jedoch der Vorbau könnt ein wenig kürzer sein


----------



## 230691 (6. Oktober 2011)

Ihr macht mich fertig Jungs...
Da ist man stolz wie Oskar, dass man endlich bisschen Shimano XT am Bike hat und dann wird im Stammtisch die ersten Yumeya klotten gepostet


----------



## JENSeits (6. Oktober 2011)

ich kann dich gut verstehen Dennis


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. Oktober 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Ihr macht mich fertig Jungs...
> Da ist man stolz wie Oskar, dass man endlich bisschen Shimano XT am Bike hat und dann wird im Stammtisch die ersten Yumeya klotten gepostet



Zu deiner Beruhigung, die Kette und XT-Schalthebel hab ich auch,
nur für die Trigger-Anzeige hat es nicht gereicht.


----------



## freetourer (6. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Zu deiner Beruhigung, die Kette und XT-Schalthebel hab ich auch,
> nur für die Trigger-Anzeige hat es nicht gereicht.



die kriegst du doch bei mir. 

und ne formula mit nen bischen gold dran habe ich auch noch. 

duck und weg


----------



## Huskyspeed (6. Oktober 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hab heut das neue Bike meines Sohnes aufgebaut...
> 
> (Schnappschuss)





Schönes Bike!! Wird er fiel Freude dran haben.

Wann fährt er denn mit uns mit?


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. Oktober 2011)

freetourer schrieb:


> die kriegst du doch bei mir.
> 
> und ne formula mit nen bischen gold dran habe ich auch noch.
> 
> duck und weg



Ich wußte dass das kommt!  ... aber die kann ich mir nicht leisten und meine Hope-Bremsen werden nicht ersetzt. 

... bin aber echt gespannt ob du die Anzeige los wirst. Wundert mich aber das sich noch keiner wegen den Formula gemeldet hat, sind doch super Bremsen und echt chic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (6. Oktober 2011)

So, dann möchte ich Euch auch mal wieder meine Neuerungen darbieten.

Zum einen ne Platzangst Ram Zip off, von BMO (super Service)





und frisch importiert, ne MJ 808 von DealExtreme


----------



## JENSeits (6. Oktober 2011)

Hose 
Lampe muss ich wirklich mal testen ..



Bei mir gabs ne Bib Short in lang, ne Windmütze für untern Helm und Überschuhe. Alle dreie von Gore. Nen Bild gibts vielleicht die Tage, wenn ich Lust habe.


----------



## Sumsemann (6. Oktober 2011)

@Sascha: Ist die Hose aus dem typischen Cordura?

Ich finde diese Cordura Hosen fürs Biken, also wenn es nicht nur Bergrunter (Bikepark) geht, recht umbequem und ich suche so ne Hose aus weicherem Stoff.


----------



## the_Shot (6. Oktober 2011)

@ Sumse, ist schon eine schwerere Polyesterart, ich denke aber das man in dieser Buchse auch ohne Probleme Touren fahren kann.


----------



## JENSeits (6. Oktober 2011)

Ist Geschmackssache denke ich. Ich fahre mit ihr auch nicht gerne eine Runde über 15km. Aber wenns kalt ist, dann ist sie schon sehr angenehm! 

Ich hab sie bis -8° im Winter (Anfahrt mitm Auto) als 3/4 Hose in Kombination mit Thermounterhemd und der VentecJacke (jetzt Trailtech) getragen. Das ging tadellos!


----------



## Sumsemann (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab auch was neues....

Obwohl offziell erst ab 12.10.11
gesaugt, geladen und erfolgreich installiert auf meinem iPad und iPhone










SAU GUT...
gut gemacht Apple


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (6. Oktober 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ich hab auch was neues....
> 
> Obwohl offziell erst ab 12.10.11
> gesaugt, geladen und erfolgreich installiert auf meinem iPad und iPhone
> ...



Ja..... Und??? ERZÄHL !!! Cool??? Was kannst du so spontan sagen...... Komm jetzt nicht mit... Siehste ja dann oder son quatsch. Was ist dir auf anhieb so aufgefallen. ?
Und auf dem iPad läuft das ooch ?!


----------



## pecto69 (7. Oktober 2011)

Nabendz....

Heute kam Post, 2 Pakete...

Ein Mal für Oben.... :






Zwei Mal für die oberen Extremitäten.... :







..und nen Set fürs warme Wetter.... :







Gruß
Dirk


----------



## the_Shot (7. Oktober 2011)

Das UFO-Shirt ist der Hammer, damit fällste auf wie ne Leuchtboje


----------



## pecto69 (7. Oktober 2011)

Paßt vllt zum bike


----------



## JENSeits (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich war zufaul die bereits Anfang der Woche angekommenen Sachen nochmal zusammen zusuchen. Also hier die gesamten Einkäufe dieser Woche:

Eine Gore Bib Short, Gore Überschuhe und ne Gore Mütze für unter den Helm.
Heute kam dann was fürs Rad an und noch eine Kleinigkeit für zwischen die Beine + 2 Schwalbeschläuche ...


----------



## Surfjunk (8. Oktober 2011)

Warum verkaufst du den MM wenn du ihn danach dir wieder holst?


----------



## JENSeits (8. Oktober 2011)

in 2,35" und anderer Mischung


----------



## Surfjunk (8. Oktober 2011)

Aha....


----------



## JENSeits (8. Oktober 2011)

Kopf hoch^^

Ich wollte nicht mehr den dicken Reifen vorne fahren wenn ich hinten dann mit nem AM / EN Reifen unterwegs bin. Diesen Winter sollte das Verhältnis ausgeglichen sein 



Oder hast du jetzt Bedenken, das der Reifen ne Macke hat?


----------



## Surfjunk (8. Oktober 2011)

Nein, überhaupt nicht. 
Sollte auch völlig wertefrei rüber kommen das "aha".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (8. Oktober 2011)

mit ein bisl mehr pop also 

Ahhaaaa!!


----------



## Surfjunk (8. Oktober 2011)

aaahhhhhaaaaa, oohhhhooooo, uuuuhhhhuuu


----------



## JENSeits (8. Oktober 2011)

jaaa so mag ich das!


----------



## Surfjunk (8. Oktober 2011)

Sach was machst du vorm Rechner?
Wolltest du nicht in den Parc?


----------



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2011)

Fängt das neuerdings um 22:30 an?


----------



## Surfjunk (10. Oktober 2011)

Hab mir den Lidl Montageständer gegönnt.
Komischerweise gabs den aber bei Penny  

Ist aber das selbe Ding.
Für 24 kann man da wohl nicht viel verkehrt machen.
Bei Jens machte der auf jedenfalls einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## JENSeits (10. Oktober 2011)

Mhh der hat meiner Wissens nach aber keine Schnellspanner zum verstellen, oder?


----------



## Surfjunk (10. Oktober 2011)

Doch, das Bild ist nicht Originalgetreu.
Die sind bei mir auch alle rot und nicht blau


----------



## JENSeits (10. Oktober 2011)

ja dann ists doch perfekt! Dann musst du nur noch eine Schraube durch den oebren halter schrauben, da sich sonst das ganze Rad zur schwereren Seite hin neigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (10. Oktober 2011)

Ja habe ich auch schon festgestellt


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Oktober 2011)

Mist, da hätte ich auch mal drauf können. 

... hab beim Schrauben bisher immer meinen Kopf um 45° zur Seite geneigt. Abends hatte ich dann immer nen steifen Nacken.


----------



## pecto69 (10. Oktober 2011)

> Mist, da hätte ich auch mal drauf können.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muahhahhaaa. ja neee iss klar....

Dirk


----------



## the_Shot (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab heut mal wieder Besuch von meinem Postmann bekommen

661 Recon




und nen Shimano Saint Bash




ich freu mich


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Oktober 2011)

Klasse Helm!


----------



## gooni11 (10. Oktober 2011)

Ja dufter Helm.....
Aber vielleicht wäre ein Ersatzrahmen nützlicher gewesen.... Die Teile sind oft schneller kaputt als man glaubt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (10. Oktober 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> .
> Aber vielleicht wäre ein Ersatzrahmen nützlicher gewesen.... Die Teile sind oft schneller kaputt als man glaubt..


----------



## slang (10. Oktober 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ja dufter Helm.....
> Aber vielleicht wäre ein Ersatzrahmen nützlicher gewesen.... Die Teile sind oft schneller kaputt als man glaubt..



Meinst, die Birne ist eh schon hin, oder wie.....

Shoti, das 42 kommt dann einfach weg, oder gibts andere Blätter?


----------



## the_Shot (11. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Meinst, die Birne ist eh schon hin, oder wie.....
> 
> Shoti, das 42 kommt dann einfach weg, oder gibts andere Blätter?



Ihr seid ja sooooo produktiv, aber Spaß bei Seite - ich glaub son französischer Rahmen kann mehr ab, als die Cola Dose von den Schweizern

Birne hin; na sicher, ist ja nichts neues Trotzdem ists schlecht wenn man n Loch drin hat, dann regnets ja rein  Des Weiteren wollt ich schon immer nen dunklen Helm haben und da kam dies Angebot genau richtig

Slaggi, das 42'er kommt erstmal ab und dann vll. n 36'er? Das muss dann der Test bringen


----------



## kris. (11. Oktober 2011)

Shots nächster Fullface:







Ist auch dunkel..!


----------



## MightyMike (11. Oktober 2011)

In der Nacht noch 2012er Canyon FRX Speedzone bestellt


----------



## Mountain77 (11. Oktober 2011)

Sonntag nach der Tour erst einmal zwei Continental Mountain King II Protection 2.4 bestellt, heute bekommen und vorhin montiert... der erste Eindruck ist gut, laufen leise und leicht (vorher Kenda Excavator, zu viel Gripp)... bin gespannt auf die erste Tour.


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Oktober 2011)

... auch mal wieder etwas Neues.




© Sumsemann

... to be continued


----------



## Sumsemann (12. Oktober 2011)

Der ist soooo geil!!! ...ich glaub den kann ich dir morgen gar nicht geben


----------



## Sumsemann (12. Oktober 2011)

Hab ihn grad mal gewogen...

115gr


für nen 143mm breiten Sattel wohl mal echt ne Ansage


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Oktober 2011)

Immerhin 65g Ersparnis gegenüber dem jetzigen SLR XP. 
Mit neuem Schaltwerk und Yumeya-Käfig dürfte ich dann
ungefähr bei 11,7 kg liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (12. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Immerhin 65g Ersparnis gegenüber dem jetzigen SLR XP.
> Mit neuem Schaltwerk und Yumeya-Käfig dürfte ich dann
> ungefähr bei 11,7 kg liegen.


melde dich wenn du den slr loswerden willst


----------



## gooni11 (12. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... auch mal wieder etwas Neues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deshalb bist du aber jetzt noch lange nicht mein Freund.... .... Mein Freund...


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Oktober 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> melde dich wenn du den slr loswerden willst



Sorry, den werde ich fürs Zweitrad nehmen. Hab den diesen Sommer erst beim Sattler neu beziehen lassen. 

@ Angelo

Wäre der Toupe nicht auch etwas für die Göttin?


----------



## Surfjunk (12. Oktober 2011)

Chic, die Eierfeile 

Aber meiner Meinung nach passt der besser zu Gooni´s S-Works.


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Oktober 2011)

... und zu Sumse's S-Works


----------



## Sumsemann (12. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... und zu Sumse's S-Works



Da kommt der auch sofort drauf, sobald Specialized die Klemmung für ovale Sattelstreben, für meine Command Post liefern kann!!!

Zur Zeit kann ich ihn ja leider nicht montieren


----------



## Gr_Flash (13. Oktober 2011)

Klamottentechnisch eingedeckt für Herbst / Winter (Vorsicht, Augenkrebs!):


----------



## Waldwichtel (13. Oktober 2011)

... Lenkerstopfen fürn Carbonprügel und nen Kettenstrebenschutz.


----------



## slang (13. Oktober 2011)

Die Stopfen gibts doch auch von Hope, du gehst ja immer mehr fremd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (13. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Die Stopfen gibts doch auch von Hope, du gehst ja immer mehr fremd



Die Hope Grip Doctor (in Gold versteht sich ) habe ich ja momentan montiert. Sie stehen aber zu weit ab, bzw. der Durchmesser der Abschlußkante ist wesentlich größer als der Lenker. Vermutlich sollen die mit den Griffen abschließen, aber ich fahre ja mit Barends. Davon abgesehen sind die Syntace speziell zur Verstärkung von Carbonlenkerenden gedacht, bei Barend-Montage. Die Hope haben da ja nur einen Gummiring, der durch eine Schraube ausgeweitet wird.

... aber ich hab ja noch genug Hope am Rad.


----------



## JENSeits (13. Oktober 2011)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ?!


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Oktober 2011)

@ waldi

die syntace bar-plugs gibt es in verschiedenen durchmessern für verschiedene syntace lenker.
hast du einen syntace lenker?

in deinem album sehe ich einen fsa carbon flatbar.
kann also sein dass die bar-plugs nicht passen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (13. Oktober 2011)

Sollte von den Maßen her passen, hab´s mal nachgemessen.
Ansonsten werden die knapp 6,- als Lehrgeld abgeschrieben.


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Oktober 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Klamottentechnisch eingedeckt für Herbst / Winter (Vorsicht, Augenkrebs!):



Was machst du bei meinen Eltern in der Küche? 

Sent from my SGS2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waldwichtel (13. Oktober 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]

Schaltwerk ist nun auch da. Heute Abend werden dann Tiso-Schaltwerksrollen und Yumeya-Käfig montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (13. Oktober 2011)

Schick....schick..... Kommt man ja kaum noch gegen an hier.... Junge junge.


----------



## Waldwichtel (13. Oktober 2011)

Hör bloß auf!!! Du vergißt das ich "nur" nen Drössiger-Rahmen fahre! 
Aber nen anderer Rahmen wäre nicht notwendig und viel zu teuer.

Der Trek Top Fuel täte mir zusagen, den du neulich im Auge hattest
aber ansonsten wird's schwierig. Gibt leider nicht viele Fully-Rahmen
die mir sehr gefallen.


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Oktober 2011)

da hätte ich mit lieber das xtr shadow schaltwerk ohne tuning ans rad gebaut.


----------



## Waldwichtel (13. Oktober 2011)

Das Shadow mit dem schmalen Carbon-Käfig ist natürlich auch klasse!  Aber der Yumeya-Käfig hat es mir angetan.


----------



## gooni11 (13. Oktober 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> da hätte ich mit lieber das xtr shadow schaltwerk ohne tuning ans rad gebaut.



Erstens muss schadow nicht sein und zweitens... Erklär ihm dann bitte auch den Unterschied denn ich befürchte fast das er den nicht kennt.
schadow ist auch nicht wirklich wichtig!! Hat mein XO auch nicht......und braucht kein Mensch denke ich
Mfg


----------



## gooni11 (13. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Das Shadow mit dem schmalen Carbon-Käfig ist natürlich auch klasse!  Aber der Yumeya-Käfig hat es mir angetan.



Määääääp!!! falsch.... Hat mit dem Käfig nix zu tun...... KStar.... Darf ich bitten!


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Oktober 2011)

indirekt schon, denn das m971 gibt normal nicht mit carbonkäfig.

beim shadow finde ich die zuganlenkung einfach besser.
zudem sieht es nicht so wuchtig aus.


----------



## gooni11 (13. Oktober 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> da hätte ich mit lieber das xtr shadow schaltwerk ohne tuning ans rad gebaut.





das Shadow Schaltwerk hat eine andere Bauform.
es ist insgesamt (von hinten gesehen ) schmaler und die Gefahr das es abreißt (was ja ständig passiert) ist somit geringer weil es nicht so nach außen ( übersteht)..... Das war's


----------



## freetourer (13. Oktober 2011)

... und das neue hat doch noch die erhöhte spannung um kettenschlagen zu verbessern ... 

oder habe ich da was falsch im kopf?


----------



## Waldwichtel (13. Oktober 2011)

Der Unterschied ist mir bekannt. Das Shadow liegt enger an der Kassette. Ist aber beim 972er. Ich hab das 971er, da der Yumeya-Käfig nur bei 970 und 971 passt. Ich denke bei meinem Fahrstil ist das Risiko eines abgerissenen Schaltwerks eher gering. 

Aber optisch gefällt mir das Shadow natürlich auch! 

... nu isses montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (14. Oktober 2011)

Eh Waldi, 
langsam reichts, mußt du nicht mal langsam etwas Geld auf die hohe Kante legen?

Oder soll der Bonsai-wichtel mit Klamotten aus der Brokensammlung in die Kita gehen?


----------



## Waldwichtel (14. Oktober 2011)

Da mach dir mal keine Sorgen, Stefan! 

Ach übrigens, kennt sich einer von euch mit Privatinsolvenz aus? Der Bruder von nem Freund hat da wohl irgendwie Probleme.


----------



## Sumsemann (14. Oktober 2011)

Achtung!!!

Aufgrund eines frisch eingegangenen Vollstreckungsauftrages habe ich in Kürze ein Bike bzw Biketeile zu versteigern...

schwarzer Drössiger Rahmen
Magura Gabel
viele goldene Hope Teile 
XTR / Yumeya Schaltwerk
Carbon Flat Bar
Tune Lenker Hörnchen
Thomson Sattelstütze

KEIN SATTEL!!! ( den nehm ich ) 



Gebote nehme ich gern schon entgegen 


LG
Vollstreckungsaussendienst der Stadt Bielefeld


----------



## Waldwichtel (14. Oktober 2011)




----------



## 230691 (14. Oktober 2011)




----------



## the_Shot (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich nehm die Bremsen:lol um den Rest könnt Ihr euch zanken


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Oktober 2011)

ich die gabel.


----------



## JENSeits (14. Oktober 2011)

nichts da, ich beanspruche alles 

gibts was neues vorzuzeigen?


----------



## kris. (14. Oktober 2011)

Jaaaaa......

Nen Trikot für die Übergangszeit (auch Herbst genannt):







Neue Schalt/Bremshebel für die Stadtschlampe:






Und dank Amokles noch 2x Nobby Nic Evo 2,25. 
Aber die brauche ich euch ja wohl nicht im Bild zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (14. Oktober 2011)

Ihr seit alles MATERIALFETISCHISTEN!!


----------



## gooni11 (14. Oktober 2011)

kaufsüchtiges Pack,


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Oktober 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ihr seit alles MATERIALFETISCHISTEN!!



das sagt einer der 3 größten hier ...


----------



## Sumsemann (14. Oktober 2011)

ich hab auch endlich mein iPhone bekommen. Der Text ist jetzt auch nicht getippt sondern diktiert. Das ist ja voll geil mit den 4S

Meine Frau wird jetzt bestimmt durchdrehen wenn ich hier den ganzen Abend sitze und nur noch mit meiner iPhone Rede statt diese Sachen ein zu tippen.


----------



## JENSeits (14. Oktober 2011)

und mit Rechtschreibung haben die Amis auch nicht so.


----------



## Sumsemann (14. Oktober 2011)

Siri hat Legastenie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (14. Oktober 2011)

Fetischisten?!? Sind das die die den lecker Schafkäse machen?!


----------



## Zearom (14. Oktober 2011)

Da ich eher so der Typ bin der lange im Büro hocken muss, und nun entgültig die Jahreszeit angebrochen ist, bei denen es draussen in der Freizeit immer dunkel ist, hab ich technisch etwas aufgrüstet:





Und ich muss sagen vorsichtig sagen:

VERDAMMTE HACKE IST DIE LAMPE HELL!

Da machen Nightrides richtig spass!

Ist eine MyTinySun Pro 900 OpenLightEdition


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. Oktober 2011)

camembert schrieb:


> Ich werde mir demnächst noch mal einen Kettenstrebenschutz zusammenstellen;-) Wollte euch diese Seite nicht vorenthalten...
> 
> http://www.zwosix.de/produkte/bike-...tml?frontend=6b363f2f097e3d82ef880528f199862f



Danke!  ... die Seite kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## gooni11 (15. Oktober 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> das sagt einer der 3 größten hier ...



Ich besorg mir aber immer nur das was (Mann) so unbedingt braucht
Diese SPAßkäufe sind da ja was völlig anderes...


----------



## funkenritter (15. Oktober 2011)

Moin moin zusammen,

hab mir mal was kleines für unterwegs gegönnt. Hoffe aber es so gut wie nie benutzen zu müssen, den kleinen Pannenhelfer





Gruß funkenritter


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. Oktober 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ich besorg mir aber immer nur das was (Mann) so unbedingt braucht
> Diese SPAßkäufe sind da ja was völlig anderes...



Also wenn das ne Anspielung auf mich war ...

SPAß hat das kaufen sicherlich gemacht, aber ich brauchte es auch UNBEDINGT!!!


----------



## Sumsemann (15. Oktober 2011)

Na ja...

was man heute unbedingt braucht... braucht man evtl morgen schon nicht mehr...


Ich frage mich seit gestern z.B. warum ich geheiratet habe???

Ja ehrlich!!! Wenn ich reden will... kann ich das ja jetzt mit meinem iPhone tun...

Und Sex??? Na ja, wenn ich Milch trinken will, kaufe ich ja auch nicht gleich ne Kuh...


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. Oktober 2011)

Man kann mit den iPhone aber auch noch andere tolle Dinge machen!!!

... zum Beispiel ne Hardcopy von deinem Post, die dann anschließend bei Facebook veröffentlicht wird. Was Kerstin dann wohl sagt?!?


----------



## Sumsemann (15. Oktober 2011)

Mir doch egal... 

Wenn sie dann nicht mehr mit mir redet... SUPER!!!

Dann quatscht sie mir wenigstens nicht mehr dazwischen wenn  ich mit "Siri" rede


----------



## pecto69 (16. Oktober 2011)

Moin..



> Mir doch egal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mensch Matthias, voll auf Jack3D oder warum so depri sarkastisch 

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (16. Oktober 2011)

Ist ja nur Spass 

Brauche doch meine Frau...

...wer kocht, bügelt und wäscht denn sonst für mich? 

Oder gibt es dafür auch schon ein App???


----------



## JENSeits (16. Oktober 2011)

Die könntest du dann Themabezogen hier posten, wenn du sie dir gekauft hast.


----------



## slang (16. Oktober 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Die könntest du dann Themabezogen hier posten, wenn du sie dir gekauft hast.



Der Jens im Aufräumwahn 
Der Kampf gegen die Windmühlen


----------



## JENSeits (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich spare mir jetzt einfach das verschieben und löschen. Ich appeliere an euch, das ihr es mir nicht zu schwer macht. Ich habe jetzt einiges für Finnland vorzubereiten und dann bin ich an sich ja auch in Finnland offline.

Das also als Bitte an euch.


----------



## the_Shot (16. Oktober 2011)

Ist die Katz erst aus dem Haus, tanzen die Mäuse aufm Tisch

Nur Schell zum Thema, ich hab auch was neues nen Sechser Krombacher vonner Tanke, prost


----------



## Sumsemann (16. Oktober 2011)

@Sascha, es sei dir nach der heutigen Strapaze gegönnt


----------



## slang (16. Oktober 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Nur Schell zum Thema, ich hab auch was neues nen Sechser Krombacher vonner Tanke, prost



Ohne pics glauben wir nix


----------



## the_Shot (16. Oktober 2011)

Daaankeschööön...


----------



## gooni11 (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab nix......... Besorg mir aber jetzt was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tristero (17. Oktober 2011)

funkenritter schrieb:


> Moin moin zusammen,
> 
> hab mir mal was kleines für unterwegs gegönnt. Hoffe aber es so gut wie nie benutzen zu müssen, den kleinen Pannenhelfer
> 
> ...



Haste die mal ausprobiert?

Seitdem ich meine X-Alpin auf der ersten Ausfahrt   gleich verloren habe, bin ich nur noch mit einer Micro Rocket unterwegs. Für einen 23er Rennreifen brauche ich 350 Hübe bis 6 Bar. Im Wald ist das nicht so günstig, könnte auf 1500 rauslaufen. Da wirds zwischendurch gerne mal dunkel.


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. Oktober 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ich hab nix......... Besorg mir aber jetzt was...



... und das wäre!


----------



## gooni11 (17. Oktober 2011)

Sag ich nich....is aber nix dolles. Und wirklich neu auch nicht


----------



## JENSeits (17. Oktober 2011)

So, als Ersatz für die Gestern im Antritt gerissene Kette gabs Heute die XT. Und als Ersatz (auch für Finnland) noch die 951er SRAM dazu ...







LG Jens


----------



## slang (17. Oktober 2011)

Boah, hast du den Preis für die HG93 gezahlt?


----------



## JENSeits (17. Oktober 2011)

Nein, war quasi eine Spende vom Freundlichen ...

Eine Hand wäscht die Andere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischer (17. Oktober 2011)

Du hast ja nen noch höheren Kettenverschleiß als ich

Haste dich wenigstens auch richtig hingefetzt?


----------



## JENSeits (17. Oktober 2011)

nee  wäre vor Finnland mist gewesen. Konnte mich zur Seite die Böschung runterfallen lassen. 4 Meter und relativ weich gelandet ..


----------



## gooni11 (18. Oktober 2011)

So..... Bitte!
Wie gesagt... Nix dolles aber neu. 
Das (alte) XO war schon ein paar tausend km alt und die Schaltgriffe waren noch aus der 2004 er Serie. Das musste somit mal neu gemacht werden.
Die neuen Schaltgriffe jetzt sind auch nicht mehr in Carbonoptik und passen einfach besser zum Rad.
Mfg


----------



## poekelz (18. Oktober 2011)

...und die Griffe sind für´s Klapprad?


----------



## gooni11 (18. Oktober 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...und die Griffe sind für´s Klapprad?



Ähm.... Nöö...?! 
Warum....? 
Die wurden angepasst und aufgeklebt. Ich liebe Schaumstoffgriffe  für mich gibt es nix besseres. Und nix leichteres  
Allerdings halten die Dinger meist nicht sehr lange
Mfg


----------



## slang (18. Oktober 2011)

das ist aber  auch ne optische Entscheidung gewesen, oder?

Mein XT am Stadtrad dürfte so 15 Jahre mit etlichen tausend Km alt sein, und schaltet eigentlich noch so gut, wie am ersten Tag. Ab und zu mal das obere Röllchen neu gemacht, aber sonst nichts.


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe jetzt eine frisch überholte Lyrik U-Turn für sage und schreibe 32,90  mit 2 Jahre Neu-Garantie.


----------



## slang (18. Oktober 2011)

Wo gibts denn sowas, das "neue " ist dann aber der Service und nicht die ganze Gabel?


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Oktober 2011)

Jep!
Die 2 Step ist im Ars.. gewesen und das noch in der Garantiezeit.
Habe Sie dann bei active-bikes.de eingeschickt und dort meinten sie es wäre egal ob ich 2-Step haben wollte oder U-Turn 
Also habe ich jetzt U-Turn, wollte sowieso umrüsten


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. Oktober 2011)

... nach dem Motto "Klein aber fein!" hat sich Waldi auch mal wieder in Unkosten gestürzt. 





Der Länge nach angepasste Schrauben für die Thomson Elite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blautinabe1 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich schaffe mir jetzt schnelle Beine aus Carbon und Titan an.....
Jogi


----------



## Domme02 (19. Oktober 2011)

50% Versandkosten      ...joa wers hat


----------



## pecto69 (20. Oktober 2011)

Tacho...

Heute kam Post.

Ne neue leichte Windjacke gab es.... :













Dirk


----------



## Domme02 (20. Oktober 2011)

schön hohen kragen hat sie...das nervt mich ziemlich bei meiner scott!!!


----------



## pecto69 (20. Oktober 2011)

Bei Interesse:
http://stores.ebay.de/megabike-stut...859179018&_sid=25148878&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322

Dirk


----------



## poekelz (22. Oktober 2011)

Für die bevorstehende Saison habe ich mir erstmals einen eigenen Reifen zugelegt - einen Satz (für meine Verhältnisse bleischwere) Muddy Marys Freeride 2,35 (872g/Stück gewogen).

Die haben so wahnsinnig lange Stollen, ich glaub damit pflüge ich den ganzen Wald um


----------



## kris. (22. Oktober 2011)

Eyyyy! Hör mal auf hier so mit deinen Gummis rumzuposen!


----------



## Sumsemann (22. Oktober 2011)

Wenn das der Bergschreck sehen würde


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe den MM in 2,5 vorne drauf von Jens.

Das Ding sieht aus wie ein Panzer 
Mal schauen wie der sich morgen schlägt wahrscheinlich komme ich den Berg nicht hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timolo95 (22. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir gabs heute ne neue Gabel und nen passenden Vorbau.





Keine angst ist nicht der entgültige Lenker


----------



## Domme02 (22. Oktober 2011)

fett


----------



## wolfi (22. Oktober 2011)

timolo95 schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs heute ne neue Gabel und nen passenden Vorbau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blautinabe1 (22. Oktober 2011)

O mein Gott ich bin total unterkonsumiert. Ich hab mir nur nen echt griffigen geilen Conti Rubber Queen 2,4 Zol und die neuen XT Trail Pedale gegönnt. Ich muß kaufen , kaufen , kaufen........................

Ich habe sogar gerade noch mitbekommen wie ich dann in den Wald hinein fuhr. Ich wollte erts wieder über Reifen und Pedale quatschen aber die anderen zwangen mich dann 5 Stunden nur über Blumen und Bäume zu meditien und ******* , war urplötzlich wieder total entspannt auf dem Sofi.............
Jogi


----------



## slang (22. Oktober 2011)

Mit dem Rubber Queen hast du aber nen guten Anfang gemacht, welche Version, und was wiegt er?


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Oktober 2011)

gewicht steht oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (22. Oktober 2011)

Schon am Dienstag angekommen, Laufrad Hope Nabe/DT EX 500 Felge und eine Suntour Durolux fürs Liteville.


----------



## slang (22. Oktober 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> gewicht steht oben.



RubberQueen nicht Muddy Mary 
Oh man diese Reifennamen sind echt zu dämlich


----------



## Zearom (22. Oktober 2011)

Eine Tante von mir fragt mich mal ob RubberQueen nicht was anstößiges sei...  Wobei ich ein paar Sätze vorher aber auch von ihr gefragt wurde ob das Spicy nicht irgendwie total verbogen sei ....


----------



## blautinabe1 (22. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Mit dem Rubber Queen hast du aber nen guten Anfang gemacht, welche Version, und was wiegt er?



Hi Stefan, hast ein wenig verpasst heute, aber so ist das Leben manchmal.

So , der Pneu ist natürlich der Conti Rubber Queen 2,4er BCC Faltreifen. Hat 39,90  Euronen bei Bike-components.de gekostet. Ist das aber auch locker wert, denke ich. 
Hat wirklich mehr Grip , als ein Nobby Nic 2,4 Snake Skin. Hatte ich so extrem viel besser nicht erwartet.
Wiegt genau 840 Gramm auf meiner Haushaltswaage. Das sind stramme 200 Gramm mehr als beim Schwalbe. aber ich fahr ja Schlauchlos. Auf meiner Shimano Enduro Felge ist er jeweils starke 60 mm breit. 
Bergab kannst Du es damit heftigst gehen lassen. Ich habe mich damit total sicher gefühlt.
Gruß Jogi


----------



## slang (22. Oktober 2011)

Ja Danke
Ich hab den in der billig Version vorne drauf, und vom MK in Supersonic warens 400g druf  Bestell mir bei Zeiten mal den besseren, wie du da hast, und für hinten nen etwas schmaleren RQ


----------



## blautinabe1 (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe hinten den leichteren Mountain King 2 in Bcc ( 680 g)und der hat super Grip!
Der geht bestimmt auch vorn super gut. Rollt auch noch wirklich seht gut ab.
Aber ist ja auch Geschmackssache.........
Jogi


----------



## ohropax (27. Oktober 2011)

Neue Schuhe fürs MTB:




Neue Schuhe fürs Indoor Cycling, ja muss ich waschen, weil einmal getestet auf MTB-Tour, geht dort aber echt nicht:




Neue konsumopfermässig farblich angepasste Schuhe für den Crosser, nettes Detail: unterschiedliche warme Einlagen für Sommer+Winter


----------



## slang (27. Oktober 2011)

3 Paar Schuhe auf einem schlag!

Irgendwie hast aber auch ne weibliche Ader 

Was heißt denn für dich Indoor Cycling? Bahn? Radball?


----------



## blautinabe1 (27. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> 3 Paar Schuhe auf einem schlag!
> 
> Irgendwie hast aber auch ne weibliche Ader
> 
> Was heißt denn für dich Indoor Cycling? Bahn? Radball?



Steht da *Sprick* auf den Schuhen oder ist das nur Wunschdenken,-gar Deid! S...Jogi


----------



## ohropax (27. Oktober 2011)

Da musste ich erst mal nachgucken, ob Sprick denn was obszönes wär, puh nee Glück gehabt - ist schlecht zu lesen, es sind Spiuk ZS1.

tja Kompromisse mit der 'Mitbewohnerin' 

Les Mills RPM, sprich Spinning

Die ollen Schuhe würde ich ja gern mal fotografieren, aber ich glaub da legt schon die Kamera ein Veto ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohropax (27. Oktober 2011)

Die Spinning Schuhe habe ich, weil ich noch auf das andere Paket warten musste, notgedrungen mal im Wald abgehabt, bei Kalle. Unerwarteterweise konnte man mit denen im Wald super laufen denn man hatte astreinen Grip dadurch, dass man das Cleat (Shimano normal SPD) mit vollem Gewicht in den Boden drückt. Aber:

Fahren auf den Dingern im Wald geht gar nicht, man schafft es einfach nicht, solange man nicht absolut still steht, einzuklinken, da man bei der kleinesten Unebenheit mit dem Cleat von Pedal abrutscht. Und durch den restlichen glatten Sohlenboden rutscht man bei Unachtsamkeit gleich komplett ab, aua. Sofern man dann eingeklinkt ist, ist es trotzdem noch ********,  weil es sich anfühlt, as hätte man ein Kugelgelenk darunter, man hat einfach zu viele Freiheitsgrade und denkt ständig, man wäre gar nicht eingeklinkt. Klappern tuts auch.


----------



## blautinabe1 (27. Oktober 2011)

Kann man denn auch normale SPD Rennradschuhe für Spinning benutzenJogi


----------



## ohropax (27. Oktober 2011)

Bisher hatte jedes Studio, in das ich reingeschaut habe, SPD-Aufnahmen an den Pedalen und an manchen hingen zusätzlich Riemen. Ich hab die Riemennutzer auch als deutlich in der Unterzahl in Erinnerung.

Es soll übrigens spezielle Spinning-Clickschuhe geben, besonders wohl dahingehend, dass sie extra gut durchlüftet sind, würde zumindest Sinn machen, ich weiss aber nichts konkretes nicht.

cheers,
Marcus


----------



## blautinabe1 (27. Oktober 2011)

He Markus, kommst Du am Samstag auch nach Bielefeld um ne kleine OWL Runde zu drehen?
Gruß Jogi


----------



## slang (27. Oktober 2011)

ohropax schrieb:


> Es soll übrigens spezielle Spinning-Clickschuhe geben, besonders wohl dahingehend, dass sie extra gut durchlüftet sind, würde zumindest Sinn machen, ich weiss aber nichts konkretes nicht.
> 
> cheers,
> Marcus



Für den einen ists gut, für die drumherum trainierenden aber weniger


----------



## ohropax (28. Oktober 2011)

Würde ich gerne, wir ziehen aber nächste Woche um und stecken deshalb noch bis über Kopf in den Vorbereitungen. Biken wäre da extrem schädlich für den Hausfrieden


----------



## Surfjunk (28. Oktober 2011)

So Kinders lasst uns mal zum eigentlichen Thema zurück kommen....zum Posen 


Heut Klingelt es an der Tür, und siehe da der Kleinkram fürn Winter war da 







2 mal





3 mal










Also Bike Discount liefert ja super schnell!
Gestern 11.30 Uhr Auftragseingang, heute mittag da


----------



## chucki_bo (28. Oktober 2011)

Öööööeeeeeyyyyy -

Jetzt hast Du auch die EVIL EYES bestellt ??? Meine sind auch schon da...

Bike discount ist echt schnell, gell!!!

chucki_bo


----------



## blautinabe1 (28. Oktober 2011)

ohropax schrieb:


> Würde ich gerne, wir ziehen aber nächste Woche um und stecken deshalb noch bis über Kopf in den Vorbereitungen. Biken wäre da extrem schädlich für den Hausfrieden



Verständlich, vielleicht lernen wir uns dann später mal richtig real kennen, auf dem Trail. Wir fahren ja jeden Samstag, um 11 Uhr, an der Bielefelder Habichtshöhe.............
bis denne Jogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (28. Oktober 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Öööööeeeeeyyyyy -
> 
> Jetzt hast Du auch die EVIL EYES bestellt ??? Meine sind auch schon da...
> 
> ...



Ja sichi!

Jetzt kaufe ich mir noch die Gelbe Gefahr Hose und dann gehen wir im Partnerlook 

Du müsstest dir dann nur noch ein vernünftige Bike kaufen, sonst muss ich mich für dich noch schämen 

Aber mal ernst jetzt, hast du den Lappen schon dran?
Ich musst den am Bügel Modifizieren da er sonst am MM schliff.


----------



## chucki_bo (28. Oktober 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ja sichi!
> 
> Jetzt kaufe ich mir noch die Gelbe Gefahr Hose und dann gehen wir im Partnerlook
> 
> ...



Dran und für gut befunden. Schleifen tut da nix. Liegt aber
daran, dass man oben und unten nicht verwechseln darf, 
Du Pfeife


----------



## Surfjunk (28. Oktober 2011)

Na gut oben und unten habe ich dann wohl verwechselt, aber das kommt doch ans Hinterrad zwischen Sattel und Schwinge....oder ll:

Bei mir schleift das vorn mit den 2,5 MM, da ist einfach nicht genug Platz zwischen Bügel und den fetten Stollen.
Aber...was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht.


----------



## blautinabe1 (28. Oktober 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Na gut oben und unten habe ich dann wohl verwechselt, aber das kommt doch ans Hinterrad zwischen Sattel und Schwinge....oder ll:
> 
> Bei mir schleift das vorn mit den 2,5 MM, da ist einfach nicht genug Platz zwischen Bügel und den fetten Stollen.
> Aber...was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht.



Wie bei ner Lyrik schleift der schon. Wie breit sind die denn oder
hoch. Ich wollt die fürn Park in ne Revelation packenJogi


----------



## Surfjunk (28. Oktober 2011)

Look here






Wie du siehst sind unten 3 Strips dran. Diese werden einmal durch den Lappen durch und dann am Klettverschluss befestigt.
Diese Wurst ist dann so dick das ein 2,5 MM in der Lyrik schleift.
Hab die Dinger dann abgeschnitten und durch schwarze Kabelbinder ersetzt.
Diese tragen nicht so dick auf.

Jetzt geht's


----------



## poekelz (28. Oktober 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Wie bei ner Lyrik schleift der schon. Wie breit sind die denn oder
> hoch. Ich wollt die fürn Park in ne Revelation packenJogi



Mit 2,35er MM in ner Talas 150 keine Probs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (28. Oktober 2011)

actionsports hat geliefert:
HR Hope Pro EVO Nabe, DT EX 500 Felge, Sapin Speichen
Hope Umrüstsatz für X12
XT Cassette
XT Kette
Dämpferpumpe
Frisch verbaut im LV...morgen wird angetestet.


----------



## slang (30. Oktober 2011)

Tag,

wenn der Shoti mal nicht mit der Destrukturierung von Mensch und Material beschäftigt ist, kann er durchaus kreativ sein. 
In diesem Falle ein kleines Röhrchen aus POM(mes) 

Und fertig ist die Shotionicon 





Funktionniert gut. Der Frisörgang hakelt ein wenig, krieg ich aber noch in den Griff, denke ich mal. 
Der Halter muß nochmal überarbeitet werden. Nach der Testfahrt war der Draht oben aus einem Kabelbinder geflutscht


----------



## the_Shot (30. Oktober 2011)

Und??? Ist's laut?


----------



## slang (30. Oktober 2011)

Nö,
liegt so zwischen meinen alten Schlauch und der Shaman-Racing, die war definitiv am lautesten.


----------



## pecto69 (30. Oktober 2011)

Puhh, Slang, du hast aber ne haurtitzende Art Kabelbinder zu kürzen... 
Dirk


----------



## kris. (30. Oktober 2011)

nen Feuerzeug kann da helfen!


----------



## slang (30. Oktober 2011)

Hä Hä,
stimmt, der eine sieht fies aus.
Ich muß da eh noch mal dran, dann änder ich das.


----------



## 230691 (2. November 2011)

Alles leugnen hilft nichts... der Winter steht vor der Tür 





Mal schauen wie sich die Handschuhe so schlagen und wie hell die Lampe denn nun wirklich ist.

Überrascht war ich von der Größe und dem Gewicht die mMn noch mal besser sind als bei der DX


----------



## gooni11 (2. November 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> und wie hell die Lampe denn nun wirklich ist
> 
> Überrascht war ich von der Größe und dem Gewicht die mMn noch mal besser sind als bei der DX



Also ich hatte die Karma ja auch und kann dir sagen..... für eine gelegentliche Fahrt Abends ist sie ok.... wenn es sein MUSS auch ein bissel Wald ... dann grenzwertig aber noch ok.

Aber vergleichen mit der DX oder auch der POWER LED kann man sie nicht.

gute Lampe ist es aber trotzdem...


----------



## JENSeits (2. November 2011)

Ich habe mir in Finnland die Vaude Spray Pants gegönnt 
Foto gibts nicht, da schlciht schwarz. Optisch langweilig aber funktionell!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (2. November 2011)

Gooni: Du hattest aber die alte Karma oder? 

Werde die auch nur als Helmlampe benutzen. Momentan hab ich ja noch eine 20W Osram IRC am Lenker welche aber wohl durch die 
http://magicshinelights.de/mj-872/
nächsten Monat ersetzt wird.

Eine lange Hose brauch ich auch noch^^

Jens: Kann man die Vaude als eher "weite lässige" Hose bezeichnen?
Bin absolut kein freund von enger anliegenden Klamotten.
Am liebsten würde ich nur mit irgendwelchen DH/Freeride Klamotten wie die von Platzangst rum fahren 

Aber der Stoff dürfte ja nur bedingt für Touren mit ein paar Trails taugen :/

Es kennt nicht zufällig jemand eine ähnliche Marke die sowas wie Platzangst anbietet, oder? 
Wenn ja verschieben wir die Disskusion vielleicht besser in den Stammtisch


----------



## JENSeits (2. November 2011)

Ich habs Thema mal im Stammtisch aufgegriffen ..


----------



## Sumsemann (4. November 2011)

So ich habe bzw kriege auch mal wieder was Neues...

Enen neuen Zweitwagen. Der Touran bleibt, der Opel Agila geht und es kommt (leider erst im Februar) ein Golf 6 Comfortline.

Ich durfte ihn gestern aber schon mal den ganzen Tag fahren und bin echt super zufrieden. Überwiegend wird den meine Frau fahren... hat sie eigentlich gar nicht verdient 

...aber damit sollten dann doch die Weichen für ein neues 29er S-Works Stumpjumper FSR gestellt sein  Nein sagen kann sie jetzt wohl nicht mehr


----------



## freetourer (4. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> So ich habe bzw kriege auch mal wieder was Neues...
> 
> Enen neuen Zweitwagen. Der Touran bleibt, der Opel Agila geht und es kommt (leider erst im Februar) ein Golf 6 Comfortline.
> 
> ...



Das Stumpi ist bestimmt ne gute Wahl (der Golf nicht  ,  ne - passt schon)- wenn ich Dich mal im Teuto überhole werde ich mal um ne Probefahrt anbetteln.


----------



## blautinabe1 (4. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> So ich habe bzw kriege auch mal wieder was Neues...
> 
> Enen neuen Zweitwagen. Der Touran bleibt, der Opel Agila geht und es kommt (leider erst im Februar) ein Golf 6 Comfortline.
> 
> ...




Please no !2neintology!Jogi


----------



## Domme02 (4. November 2011)

Großeinkauf:
Was neues, leichtes. Ich freue mich immernoch riesig über den kleinen Preis trotz Zustand neu!! Ich liebe den Bikemarkt! 





XX Schaltwerk (mid cage):





Passend dazu dann noch einen X0 2 fach Umwerfer (ohne bild, 133g).

Verhältnismäßig schwer, ist aber wahrscheinlich auch nur vorrübergehend (leider hat Muttis Küchen-Waage schlapp gemacht^^):
Avid Elixir R





In nem Päckchen aus Utah waren diese süßen 50 Grämmer ( Wusste gar nicht mehr wie weiß die sein können )
(Zitat Mama als sie den Absender sah: "Die Pole schmelzen ab und du bläst C02 in die Luft nur um weiße Griffe zu haben")




Außerdem noch ein Syntace F99 Vorbau (120mm, 110g).
Fehlt nur noch der Rahmen, Carbon Sattelklemme und die Kurbel. Dann gehts ans Aufbauen. Bin Gespannt was die Waage am Ende sagen wird.


----------



## Gr_Flash (4. November 2011)

Feine Teile !


----------



## Berrrnd (4. November 2011)

bin schon gespannt aufs gesamte bike.

hast du noch mehr x.0 teile angeboten bekommen?
brauche nen 10fach schaltwerk und schalthebel.

da ich leider die xtr an starre bike schrauben musste, wird das 29er nun doch schon auf 10fach umgebaut.


----------



## Domme02 (4. November 2011)

nur von wastelino ein gold weißes set. aber das ist mittlerweile glaube ich auch weg. 
Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (4. November 2011)

So,
die Shotionicon in nachgebesserter Version





Foto ist k..e, ich weiß, aber keine Lust nochmal inen Keller zu rennen. 

Die "Einachsenaufhängung" ist gut, die Schaltung funzt dann besser.
Man kanns wahrscheinlich nicht sehen, oben ist nen Stück Speiche zur Verstärkung montiert

Shoti,
falls du deinen Kollegen in der nächsten Zeit mal zu Gesicht bekommst: Innen etwas mehr ausfassen, dann noch in schwarz, dann hätte ich wohl gerne nen paar davon


----------



## blautinabe1 (4. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> So,
> die Shotionicon in nachgebesserter Version
> 
> 
> ...




Slang du alter Pfuscher
Lg Jogi


----------



## gooni11 (4. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> So ich habe bzw kriege auch mal wieder was Neues...
> 
> Enen neuen Zweitwagen. Der Touran bleibt, der Opel Agila geht und es kommt (leider erst im Februar) ein Golf 6 Comfortline.
> 
> ...



Wenn du mal die Tabletten weg lässt und mir einen vernünftigen Preis nennst nimm ich evt dein ( altes) 

Die Preisansage letztes mal war ein Griff ins Klo...... Is klar oder


----------



## Sumsemann (5. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Wenn du mal die Tabletten weg lässt und mir einen vernünftigen Preis nennst nimm ich evt dein ( altes)
> 
> Die Preisansage letztes mal war ein Griff ins Klo...... Is klar oder



Fast der halbe Preis nach einem Jahr???

Verkloppst selber deine Sachen zu, sagen wir mal GUTEN Preisen, und meckerst jetzt bei rund 50% Preisnachlass nach einem Jahr...???


Wenn, dann rupfe ich es wohl eh auseinander und tausche nur Frameset und Laufräder.


----------



## gooni11 (5. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Fast der halbe Preis nach einem Jahr???
> 
> Verkloppst selber deine Sachen zu, sagen wir mal GUTEN Preisen, und meckerst jetzt bei rund 50% Preisnachlass nach einem Jahr...???
> 
> ...



Gut..... Dann mach mir halt einen Preis für die Laufräder!


----------



## freetourer (10. November 2011)

So.

Für den Winterpokal muss aufgerüstet werden.

Ausserdem hat der Bergschreck hier schon lange nix mehr zu lä... äh lesen bekommen.

Nach einem neuen tourenfully (160mm/160mm) vor 4 Wochen jetzt noch ein paar Teile:

Einen Satz Reifen fürs neue Fully:








Ausserdem einen Satz Reifen fürs 29er - bei dem Matsch demnächst werden die RaceKing wohl nicht mehr reichen:





Und nachdem ich die Bremse bei meinem neuen Bike auch direkt auf die neue XT getauscht hatte, wird am 29er HT die alte XT abgebaut und ausgetauscht





Ausserdem noch einen Lenker




und ne neue KindShock I950R

Desweiteren kam dann heute noch meine MJ 808


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr_Flash (10. November 2011)

Fahre (leider) auch z.Z. den Racing Ralph am HT - verfluche den Reifen seit der ersten Ausfahrt auf feuchtem Geläuf...das Teil würde selbst auf Spucke durchdrehen. Im Herbst mMn nicht sicher zu fahren.

Greetz,
Michael


----------



## kris. (11. November 2011)

Näää, der RaRa is nen Sommerreifen. Sobald es pampig wird geht die Rutscherei los.
Aber was will man auch erwarten bei dem Profil...


----------



## Berrrnd (11. November 2011)

der racing ralph war meine letzt- und diesjährige rennpelle.

je nach bodenverhältnissen und fahrkönnen kann man da um diese jahreszeit auch noch mit fahren.

aber bei dem laub würde ich war grobstlligeres empfehlen.


----------



## JENSeits (11. November 2011)

um mal endlich den LP-gelabelten Vorbau zu ersetzen:







hat jemand vllt eine schwarze Ahead-Schraube über?


----------



## gooni11 (11. November 2011)

freetourer schrieb:


> So.
> 
> Für den Winterpokal muss aufgerüstet werden.
> 
> ...



Die roten wären optisch schön für mein s-works


----------



## Berrrnd (11. November 2011)

vor allem sieht man davon so viel, wenn der eifen erst mal montiert ist.


----------



## Sumsemann (11. November 2011)

Man!! Lass ihn doch...

10gr Gewichtsersparnis bringen auch NIX!!!

Aber es ist schön wenn man es weiss


----------



## Domme02 (11. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> 10gr Gewichtsersparnis bringen auch NIX!!!



NICHT?!?!? Na dann war das da unten eine Fehlinvestition  





Bleiben nur noch 2 Teile, die mich vom Aufbau abhalten....


----------



## Berrrnd (11. November 2011)

ich hoffe du hast nicht mehr als 15 für die klemme bezahlt!?


----------



## the_Shot (11. November 2011)

jetzt können hier auch mal wieder Bremsleitungen abgelängt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (11. November 2011)

fürn Rennrolli 

und weg


----------



## the_Shot (11. November 2011)

gaaanz genau, vor Dir kann man auch nix geheim halten


----------



## Domme02 (11. November 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> ich hoffe du hast nicht mehr als 15 für die klemme bezahlt!?



Nein unwesentlich ich denke man kann es noch Schnäppchen nennen... Aber Iwie wollte ich die haben


----------



## Domme02 (18. November 2011)

Jetzt ist aber erstmal Schluss mit Posts in diesem Thread.......


----------



## pecto69 (18. November 2011)

Bei mir kam Gestern auch nen Paket.

Led Lenser H7R.
Ganz nett mit ihren 170 Lumen
Stufenlos dimmbar
Fokussierbar

Habe schon die Handlampe P7

Geile Teile 

Dirk


----------



## JENSeits (19. November 2011)

Etwas für die Drecksgriffel:


----------



## kris. (19. November 2011)

von den griffen auf handschuhe umgestiegen?!


----------



## JENSeits (19. November 2011)

so ists! 

Ergon gefällt mir.


----------



## Gr_Flash (22. November 2011)

Die Jacke für die ganz kalten Tage und die Handschuhe...naja eher fürn Frühling...





PS: Wer noch Klamotten braucht -> unbedingt bei Sattelfest vorbeischauen, die hauen einiges SEHR günstig raus z.Z.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (23. November 2011)

Heute bestellt:


Hope EVO Race M4






...umbebaut mit roten Bohrungsdeckeln und Gelenkbolzen am Hebel.






und dazu die die seit kurzem erhältlichen schwarzen Bremssatteladapter (waren bisher immer silber)

203mm vorne und 183mm hinten


----------



## kris. (23. November 2011)

jetzt also doch schwarz 
schick...


----------



## timolo95 (23. November 2011)

Die Bremsen sind echt top 
Voralledem mit roten Deckeln.


----------



## Sumsemann (23. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> jetzt also doch schwarz
> schick...



Ja, wäre ja auch nen Unding gewesen, wenn Hope immer mehr schwarze Bremsen auf den Markt bringt aber die Bremssatteladapter weiter silber bleiben.

Sind aber wohl auch erst seit einer Woche lieferbar, ebenso wie die EVO M4 Bremse.


----------



## Sumsemann (23. November 2011)

timolo95 schrieb:


> Die Bremsen sind echt top
> Voralledem mit roten Deckeln.



Grün hätte aber auch so gar nicht an mein Bike gepasst 

Das Tolle ist, dass ich mich mit dem Deckeltausch und dem damit verbundenen neubefüllen der Bremse nicht selber rumärgern muss. Dass mach mir Sattelfest kostenfrei 

In einem Rutsch werden dann auch schon gleich die Leitungen auf die richtige Länge gebracht...


Also absolutes Sorglospaket! Dranschrauben und freuen


----------



## timolo95 (23. November 2011)

Das nene ich mal Service .
Hätte aber auch nicht alzu viel lust mich damit rum zu ärgern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (23. November 2011)

Wie jetzt? Doch keine XTR?

Da du dich ja nicht traust, hab ich bei Sattelfest die Bestellung in deinem Namen etwas geändert. Du bekommst jetzt lila Deckel. 

Aber leichter als deine jetztige ist die nicht, oder?


----------



## Sumsemann (23. November 2011)

LILA 


Wenn dann doch bitte ROSA


Ne Stefan, ist nicht leichter, wäre die XTR aber auch nicht gewesen. Im Gegenteil Die EVO 4 ist leichter als die XTR aber nur 23gr pro Bremse schwerer als die Race X2

Die Vorderradbremse der Race X2 wiegt mit Alu Belägen genau 200gr und mit Stahl Belägen (so fahre ich sie, da Alu bei meinem Einsatzbereich zu gefährlich ist) 210gr
Die EVO 4 wiegt mit Stahlbelägen 233gr






Das sind nur 23 gr mehr für eine 4 Kolben Bremse.

Der Bremsgriff wurde ebenfalls überarbeitet und baut jetzt 15% mehr Druck auf. Das, in Verbindung mit dem 4 Kolben Sattel dürfte echt ne fette Bremsleistung bringen.

Also komme ich Insgesamt auf etwa 46 gr Mehrgewicht. Die All Mountain XTR hätte etwa 70 gr Mehrgewicht gehabt.


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. November 2011)

Einwandfrei!!! Einmal Hope - immer Hope (-Bremsen)! 

Wären die in der grünen Variante nicht auch was für Rolf?!


----------



## Sumsemann (23. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Einwandfrei!!! Einmal Hope - immer Hope (-Bremsen)!
> 
> Wären die in der grünen Variante nicht auch was für Rolf?!



Keine Ahnung, aber die grünen Bohrungsdeckel hätte ich dann über...

Könnte ich auch mit meiner Hope Race X2 anbieten, die nun ja zum Verkauf steht.


----------



## JENSeits (23. November 2011)

Der Peter hat jetzt 2 XT-Schaltwerke mehr!


----------



## poekelz (25. November 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Für die bevorstehende Saison habe ich mir erstmals einen eigenen Reifen zugelegt - einen Satz (für meine Verhältnisse bleischwere) Muddy Marys Freeride 2,35 (872g/Stück gewogen).



So, Ende der Muddy Mary Zeit  Prädikat: Fehlkauf des Jahres

Nachdem ich auf zweit Touren gegen den Rollwiderstand gekämpft habe hab ich für die heutige Tour wieder die Mountain King 2 (2,4 prot.) mit den Latexschläuchen aufgezogen und ich war auf der gleichen Strecke wie am Sonntag gut 5km/h schneller - Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit  Und 260g leichter je Laufrad sind die Contis ja nun auch noch 

Die MM´s sind definitiv nix für Selbertreter vor allem nicht auf Forstautobahn oder Straße. Auf letzterer wird man bergabrollend sogar noch langsamer. Also für Bikepark-User und Freerider im Winter die richtige Wahl!

Am Sonntag gegen 21 Uhr kann der interessierte Leser die fast neuen Reifen in der Bucht ersteigern.


----------



## JENSeits (25. November 2011)

Mhm am HR kann ich deine Meinung teilen ... Am Vorderrad macht sie aber einen guten Dienst!


----------



## Sumsemann (25. November 2011)

So habe wieder Zugeschlagen:

Nach der Hope EVO M4 folgte gestern ein XTR Shadow Plus...







Das habe ich auch sofort bei Sattelfest mitnehmen können


Und bestellt habe ich noch eine Hope R8 LED







2890 Lumen 

Soll Anfang Dezember bei Sattelfest eintrudeln...


----------



## Berrrnd (25. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> 2890 Lumen



und real?


----------



## kris. (25. November 2011)

Taugt die auch zum röntgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (25. November 2011)

Real wohl eher 2200


----------



## Sumsemann (25. November 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> und real?





Woher soll ich das wissen???

Habe die Lampe doch noch nicht mal und ein Messgerät habe ich auch nicht um das jemals messen zu können.

Ganz ehrlich ist mir das auch ziemlich egal, da die Vision 4 schon eine sehr gute Lampe ist! (Die hatte ich bereits) und die R8 wird sicher um einiges besser sein.

Bin bisher nur Gutes von Hope gewöhnt und mache mir da keine Gedanken.


----------



## Berrrnd (25. November 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Real wohl eher 2200



auch noch zu viel.

um die 2000 sind es.


----------



## Sumsemann (25. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Taugt die auch zum röntgen?



Da Petra den Slang auf der letzten Tour schon füttern wollte, weil der so dünn ist, sollt das bei ihm funktionieren 


Bei Jens und mir sehe ich da aber eher schwarz


----------



## Huskyspeed (25. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Woher soll ich das wissen???
> 
> Habe die Lampe doch noch nicht mal und ein Messgerät habe ich auch nicht um das jemals messen zu können.
> 
> ...


 
Toll da können wir ja mal im dunklen fahren um dich nicht aus den Augen zu verlieren reicht ja meine Bausch&Müller 60lux


----------



## slang (25. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Da Petra den Slang auf der letzten Tour schon füttern wollte, weil der so dünn ist, sollt das bei ihm funktionieren
> 
> 
> Bei Jens und mir sehe ich da aber eher schwarz



Dann kannst du die Lampe demnächst ja an Arminia verleihen.Wenn die in der vierten Liga auf der Rußheide spielen müssen, weil die Alm für die Bundesjugendspiele ans Ratsgymnasium vergeben ist, brauchen die vielleicht noch nen Flutlicht 

..Das ist kein Humor gewesen. (Grüße Jens)


----------



## pecto69 (25. November 2011)




----------



## kris. (25. November 2011)

Das ist kein Humor gewesen. (Grüße Jens) Heute war es wieder so weit:


----------



## gooni11 (25. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Das ist kein Humor gewesen. (Grüße Jens) Heute war es wieder so weit:



Neue Bettdecke.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (25. November 2011)

rrrrrrischtisch!


----------



## Huskyspeed (25. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Neue Bettdecke.....


 

Blödel dadrunter ist die Bettwäsche


----------



## the_Shot (25. November 2011)

Hey Kris, netter Schlumpf! Kann man schon was zur Druckqualität sagen? Wär ja mist wenn der Schriftzug nach drei mal waschen sich in Wohlgefallen auflöst.


----------



## kris. (25. November 2011)

Tja gewaschen hab ich ihn noch nicht, aber der Print macht schon nen guten Eindruck.
Denke das der länger als 3x waschen halten sollte...


----------



## JENSeits (25. November 2011)

Das ist eine renomierte deutsche Firma - die wissen was sie tun 


PS: Haltet euch bitte zurück!


----------



## kris. (25. November 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> PS: Haltet euch bitte zurück!



Jaa, mache ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huskyspeed (25. November 2011)

@Kris jetzt mal im ernst ist echt schön der Schlumpf

und mit der Hand waschen dann hält der ewig.


----------



## JENSeits (25. November 2011)

Den Hoody hätte ich mir gerne geholt --- leider zuklein


----------



## kris. (25. November 2011)

Huskyspeed schrieb:


> und mit der Hand waschen dann hält der ewig.



okay, mache ich.
was mir an dem ding gut gefällt, sind die flex-einsätze an der Seite.
und die große kapuze, andere sind da recht knapp geschnitten...


----------



## slang (25. November 2011)

Jens

fehlendes Humorverständniss,

von mir kein Mitleid


----------



## JENSeits (25. November 2011)

Don't feed the trolls Stefan


----------



## slang (25. November 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Don't feed the trolls Stefan



Wenn du schon löschst, dann bitte vollständig! 
Weil so wie du es über gelassen hast wars mir dann auch peinlich.


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Wenn du schon löschst, dann bitte vollständig!
> Weil so wie du es über gelassen hast wars mir dann auch peinlich.



Ich fands ok! Weil so machte es erst wirklich Sinn!


----------



## slang (25. November 2011)

ich habe hier noch nen paar Fotos,
du möchtest die hier also veröffentlicht sehen


----------



## JENSeits (25. November 2011)

nein - ihn interessieren eher Fotos von neuen Teilen


----------



## kris. (26. November 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Den Hoody hätte ich mir gerne geholt --- leider zuklein


 
Echt? Hatte ich da nicht auch noch XL gesehen???
In schwarz ist noch was in XXL da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (26. November 2011)

auch selbst der ist mir warscheinlich zukurz  Der Hood Zipped von 2010 war mir auch zukurz!


----------



## kris. (26. November 2011)

ah, okay. bei "zu klein" hatte ich erst an "zu eng" gedacht.


----------



## pecto69 (26. November 2011)

Nabend.....

Auch mal wieder etwas aus der Bucht.....














Das war auch noch im Set dabei......







Und ja, es war billig und ich brauchte, äähh hatte kein Geld 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## criscross (26. November 2011)

paßt ja suuuuuuupie zu deinem Sattel


----------



## JENSeits (26. November 2011)

Warum? Ist doch super!


----------



## criscross (26. November 2011)

jaaaaaa, sach ich doch


----------



## pecto69 (26. November 2011)

Jepp, voll eingefahren auf die Farbe....und da der Sattel locker 20years auffm Bucke
hat ist Der auch eingefahren! 

Dirk


----------



## poekelz (27. November 2011)

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt - FARBE in den Wald, ist schon dunkel genug im Winter!
Ich hab auch so eine Winterjacke in Stadtreiniungsfarben - weit sichtbar, da wird man garantiert nicht von angetrunkenen Jägern für Wild gehalten


----------



## Sumsemann (27. November 2011)

WOW... da muss ich ja, wenn wir mal zusammen fahren, auch bei Regen ne Sonnenbrille tragen 

Spass beiseite,

sieht gut aus!!!  Gefällt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (27. November 2011)

Trägst Du nicht immer nen Sonnenbrille.. ? 
Ach ne die ist ja RosaRot 

Dirk


----------



## slang (27. November 2011)

So,
letztens hatte ich Langeweile und hab im Keller aus diversen Restteilen was gebastelt.
Heute kam Kohle vom Amt , und da waren die 16 für Kette und Ritzel drin.





Das ganze ist nen Suchbild, wer den Fehler findet bekommt nen Keks


----------



## wolfi (27. November 2011)

die pulle ist zu!


----------



## slang (27. November 2011)

ganz heiß


----------



## wolfi (27. November 2011)

die klickies können nicht als kapselheber benutzt werden


----------



## slang (27. November 2011)

Hab ich noch nicht getestet, hm, also nen viertel Keks schon mal zu dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (27. November 2011)

also bei meinen shimano dx-clickies geht das hervorragend


----------



## slang (27. November 2011)

Bei den Pedalen eben nicht, weitersuchen


----------



## Gr_Flash (27. November 2011)

Führt die Leitung zur Rolle? Ansonsten würde die keinen Sinn machen...


----------



## slang (28. November 2011)

Ja klar, ist so ein Magnetwiderstand mit 5 Einstellungen.
Ich löse mal auf, das Bier kam direkt aus der Kiste und war nicht gekühlt


----------



## Gr_Flash (28. November 2011)

Das hätte einem natürlich gleich ins Auge fallen müssen


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. November 2011)

Also ich hätte jetzt auf das Ventil getippt. Hab noch nie nen Peugeot mit nem Sclaverand-Ventil gesehen! Ich hab gedacht Peugeot nutzt bei seinen Fahrzeugen ausschließlich Schrader-Ventile.


----------



## slang (28. November 2011)

Ey du, das sind ausgemusterte RennLR, Suntour Superbe Pro Naben mit Campa Moskva Felgen


----------



## poekelz (28. November 2011)

Hier gab´s auch nen Satz neue Flats - NC-17 CR44, passend zur Rahmenfarbe






...des Cubes 200 meines Sohnes, der von den Serien(Müll-)pedalen immer abgerutscht ist.


----------



## LazyLarry (28. November 2011)

wolfi schrieb:


> die pulle ist zu!



ich finde, mit dieser Antwort hat sich wolfi mindestens den ganzen Keks verdient!


----------



## slang (28. November 2011)

Okay, ich leg ihn oben an die Schwedenschanze. Kann er sich da anholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (29. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Okay, ich leg ihn oben an die Schwedenschanze. Kann er sich da anholen



done







*knusper*
gruß
wolfi


----------



## JENSeits (29. November 2011)

An Anlehnung an Pectos orangenen Einkauf gibts von mir auch etwas neues.

Lange habe ich beobachtet und am WE endlich fÃ¼r 65â¬ anstatt 100â¬ bekommen kÃ¶nnen  
Da er schon fÃ¼r Weihnachten eingezogen wurde, nur ein Katalogbild






schÃ¶n verarbeitet - schÃ¶n anzufassen


----------



## JENSeits (29. November 2011)

Achja, für den Winter habe ich mir mal ne Mitgliedschaft im Studio gegönnt (Rumpfmuskulatur aufbauen als Schutz für die neue Saison). Dazu gabs dann noch Schühchen ..


----------



## slang (29. November 2011)

wolfi schrieb:


> done
> 
> 
> *knusper*
> ...



Sorry, ich war doch noch gar nicht da! Nicht das du da.... da liegen doch auch so viele Hasenköddel rum 



PS: Das Foto hat ich wohl im Hinterkopf, als ich die Schwedenschanze erwähnte


----------



## pecto69 (29. November 2011)

@Jens, würde es mit gerne ansehen oder ist das Bild dem Urheberrecht zum Opfer gefallen?

Dirk


----------



## JENSeits (29. November 2011)

Du meinst das im ersten Post? Das steht noch drinne


----------



## pecto69 (29. November 2011)

Hää, ich sehe kein Katalogbild...`??`


----------



## JENSeits (29. November 2011)

Klicken...


----------



## pecto69 (29. November 2011)

zeigt Firefox bei mir net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (29. November 2011)

Bei Adblock vielleicht mal nen paar Konditionen lösen?
Mein Firefox siehts


----------



## wolfi (29. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Sorry, ich war doch noch gar nicht da! Nicht das du da.... da liegen doch auch so viele Hasenköddel rum



öhhhhh....
egal! haupsache knallt
gruß
wolfi


----------



## slang (29. November 2011)




----------



## JENSeits (30. November 2011)

So ich nochmal. Ich habe mal fÃ¼rs Winterprojekt ein paar Kletterseile gekauft. Zusammen ca. 100M lang und mit einem Meterpreis von 0,07â¬ mal ein gutes SchnÃ¤ppchen! Ein groÃes DankeschÃ¶n an dieser Stelle nochmal an den hilfsbereiten JÃ¼rgen! Geniale Aktion!







Dann gabs noch was fÃ¼rs Auto - fÃ¼r die Schlamm- und Schneezeit.









LG Jens


----------



## timolo95 (1. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir gabs die letzten Tage über mehrere Teile.

Race Face Atlas FR Lenker 
Odi Ruffian Griffe
Saint Schalthebel





Thomson Elite
Race Face Atlas FR Kurbel 83mm
Mavic Deemax Laufradsatz 20/150mm


----------



## stoppelhopper (1. Dezember 2011)

timolo95 schrieb:


> Mavic Deemax Laufradsatz 20/150mm


Also die Laufräder stehen dem Rahmen echt unverschämt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timolo95 (1. Dezember 2011)

Ja deswegen hab ich sie ja auch genommen


----------



## Sonne310 (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe auch was Neues bzw. endlich was EIGENES, juchhuuuuuu !!!

Ab jetzt muss ich selber putzen


----------



## poekelz (2. Dezember 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Dann gabs noch was fürs Auto - für die Schlamm- und Schneezeit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geil - Spritzlappen, sowas hatte mein Opa auch immer an seinem Audi 80.


----------



## criscross (2. Dezember 2011)

Sonne310 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch was Neues bzw. endlich was EIGENES, juchhuuuuuu !!!
> 
> Ab jetzt muss ich selber putzen


 
das sieht ja schön gemütlich aus, 
damit gibt es dann auch bestimmt keine Rückenschmerzen mehr


----------



## Sonne310 (2. Dezember 2011)

Das habe ich mir extra so ausgesucht. Nachdem ich nach der ersten Tour keine Rückenmassage bekommen habe, dachte ich, ich schlüpf mal lieber auf was Bequemes


----------



## Sumsemann (2. Dezember 2011)

Sonne310 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich nach der ersten Tour keine Rückenmassage bekommen habe...



War das jetzt eine Anspielung???


----------



## Sonne310 (2. Dezember 2011)

Anspielung ? Ich ??? 

Na hör mal, erst so viele Versprechungen machen und dann... nee, öffentlich halte ich hier lieber meine Klappe  sonst quatsch ich wieder zu viel


----------



## pecto69 (2. Dezember 2011)

Hab ne große Tüte Popcorn neben mir...also weiter im Text


----------



## JENSeits (2. Dezember 2011)

@ Frank:     Ist im Größen-Vergleich schon nen süßer kleiner Deute, wa?


----------



## slang (2. Dezember 2011)

Sonne310 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch was Neues bzw. endlich was EIGENES, juchhuuuuuu !!!
> 
> Ab jetzt muss ich selber putzen



Schön, schön, besonders die roten Ventilkappen. 

Und die Laufräder sind ja auch richtig drin 

duck und weg, der slang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (2. Dezember 2011)

War mal wieder munter in den weiten des WWWs einkaufen 





Der Helm wurde natÃ¼rlich auch gleich ein wenig angepasst 





AuÃerdem kommen noch 2 Boxer + 2 Paar Wintersocken von Craft (wenn es Hibike denn mal gebacken bekommt -.-)
War ne Aktion von denen - ab 80â¬ gibt es ein Zipper von Craft gratis dazu.
Da konnte ich nicht nein sagen^^

Knie-/ Ellenbogenprotektoren habe ich gerade wieder eingepackt und werden gegen grÃ¶Ãere getauscht.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1271/a43680/knieschuetzer-bobcat-soft-pads.html?mfid=663

Diese sind es geworden
Hoffentlich passt L dann (M war an den Armen schon deutlich zu eng und an den Knien ein hauch)

Leider habe ich bis jetzt immer noch keine lange Winterhose
Wird wohl weiterhin die kurze Bikeshort herhalten mÃ¼ssen und wenn es zu kalt ist kommt meine Regenhose drÃ¼ber.

Alles im allem bin ich zufrieden, aber auch nur so lange bis ich nicht mein Kontostand kontrolliere


----------



## RolfK (2. Dezember 2011)

Warum kaufst du dir den gleichen Helm wie meiner einer - tzz 

Wäre nett, wenn du ein paar Info's zu den Reifen geben könntest, wenn du sie gefahren hast. Oder sind die schon für's Enduro?


----------



## poekelz (3. Dezember 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Knie-/ Ellenbogenprotektoren habe ich gerade wieder eingepackt und werden gegen größere getauscht.
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k924/a43686/ellenbogenschuetzer-bobcat-soft-pads.html?mfid=663
> 
> ...



Warum kaufst du auch in der Damenabteilung (dein Link), kein Wunder dass die Protektoren dann nicht passen


----------



## Sumsemann (3. Dezember 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Warum kaufst du auch in der Damenabteilung (dein Link), kein Wunder dass die Protektoren dann nicht passen



Vielleicht damit die Protectoren seine weibliche Seite betonen sollen


----------



## 230691 (3. Dezember 2011)

Schei** falscher Link  - War schon die Männerversion keine Sorge^^

@Rolf: Ne ne nix Enduro  die kommen ans HT

aber so wie es ausschaut fällt die Probefahrt heute ins Wasser...


----------



## RolfK (3. Dezember 2011)

nen Cheetah?

Die einen schönen Frauen-Rahmen mit 140mm Federweg. Das werde ich meiner Frau versuchen, näher zu bringen


----------



## 230691 (3. Dezember 2011)

Jaa das ist eins was ich in die engere Auswahl genommen habe - neben Rose und YT vielleicht.
Bin da aber noch Meilen weit von entfernt :/


----------



## pecto69 (4. Dezember 2011)

Tacho.

Und mal wieder etwas Neues fürs "Oranje Team"  












Gruß
Dirk


----------



## slang (4. Dezember 2011)

Orange hats dir aber so richt angetan, was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (4. Dezember 2011)

Jaaaaa, passt zum Sattel und Bike


----------



## tangoba62 (4. Dezember 2011)

neuen Helm,


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Dezember 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Tacho.
> 
> Und mal wieder etwas Neues fürs "Oranje Team"
> 
> ...




Klasse Dirk!   ... alpinestars rockt!


----------



## JENSeits (5. Dezember 2011)

Die HD2 ist da! 

Dazu gabs dann noch ein paar Kleinteile fürs neue Projekt und vom Weihnachtsmann ne nette DVD aus, na lest es selbst!  Wird aber erst am WE mit meiner Schwester ausgepackt und geschaut!


----------



## chucki_bo (6. Dezember 2011)

Aaaah Jens, 

jetzt hab ich auch begriffen, was Dein neues Projekt wird.... Da bin ich mal aufs 
Ergebnis gespannt!!! 

Brauchst Du nicht auch noch nen paar Umlenkrollen oder sowas?? Wie hast Du Dir denn die Konstruktion vorgestellt?? 

Sehr coole Idee!!   (Also - wenn ich mit meiner Vermutung richtig liege)

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (6. Dezember 2011)

Ja ich glaube du verstehst das richtig 
Danke ersteinmal, die Konstruktion gibts zusehen wenn hier der erste Test gelaufen ist 

Aber wenn jemand von euch mir etwas aus Alu oder anderem Metall fertigen könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar! Das muss nichts besonderes sein!



LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab Post vom Nikolaus aus Hong Kong bekommen:






Eine neue Laterne für´s Stadtrad und vielleicht auf für den Wald (ich wohn ja aufm Dorf und da ist ne StVO-Zulassung nicht ganz so wichtig).

Das Teil ist nahezu baugleich mit der AIM Black Sun hat allerdings 1200Lumen und kostet nur die Hälfte (frei Haus aus HK). Das ganze gab´s übrigens in der Bucht.
Erfahrungen werde ich berichten, sofern das Wetter mal wieder ein vor die Tür gehen zulässt.


----------



## kris. (7. Dezember 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Das Teil ist nahezu baugleich mit der AIM Black Sun hat allerdings 1200Lumen und kostet nur die Hälfte (frei Haus aus HK).



Und in Zahlen ausgedrückt?


----------



## nippelspanner (7. Dezember 2011)

@poekelz: LED oder Xenon Brenner?
Ich habe ja noch die Hope Vision in der guten alten Brenner-Version. Ist immer ´ne Show, wenn man das Ding hochfährt... 
Wenn sich O. und J. jetzt noch so´n Ding besorgen, kann die Wintersaison mit "Neidreits" kommen.


----------



## chucki_bo (7. Dezember 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Wenn sich O. und J. jetzt noch so´n Ding besorgen, kann die Wintersaison mit "Neidreits" kommen.



Genau!!  

Nur für den Fall, dass meine Frau mitbekommt, dass wir jetzt auch noch mit ner Lampe auf der Birne nachts durch den Wald ballern

 --> Ich war die ganze Zeit bei Dir und wir haben Bier gesoffen und gegrillt. 

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## poekelz (7. Dezember 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> @poekelz: LED oder Xenon Brenner?
> Ich habe ja noch die Hope Vision in der guten alten Brenner-Version. Ist immer Â´ne Show, wenn man das Ding hochfÃ¤hrt...
> Wenn sich O. und J. jetzt noch soÂ´n Ding besorgen, kann die Wintersaison mit "Neidreits" kommen.



Das ist eine LED-Laterne!

Gib mal in der Bucht folgendes ein: "1200Lm CREE XM-L T6 LED Scheinwerfer Fahrrad lampe Stirnlampe Kopflampe"

45,99â¬ inkl. Versand aus HK
Als Artikelstandort steht zwar GroÃbritannien, aber die chinesischen Schriftzeichen bei der Adresse sollten eigentlich zeigen wohin die Kohle geht. Zahlung nur per Paypal wÃ¼rde daher ich empfehlen.

Ach ja eins sollte man noch erwÃ¤hnen: das Ladeteil hat einen US-Stecker, einen Adapter auf EURO zuhause zu haben kann also nicht schaden (230V ist jedenfalls kein Problem).

TEST folgt am Wochenende!


----------



## JENSeits (7. Dezember 2011)

So ich habe mal was für mein Gesicht gekauft:







LG Jens


----------



## kris. (7. Dezember 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Gib mal in der Bucht folgendes ein: "200Lm CREE XM-L T6 LED Scheinwerfer Fahrrad lampe Stirnlampe Kopflampe"
> 
> 45,99â¬ inkl. Versand aus HK
> Als Artikelstandort steht zwar GroÃbritannien, aber die chinesischen Schriftzeichen bei der Adresse sollten eigentlich zeigen wohin die Kohle geht. Zahlung nur per Paypal wÃ¼rde daher ich empfehlen.



Prima, die hatte ich noch gar nicht gesehen...
Bin gespannt auf deinen Test!


@*Jens   Wurde auch Zeit!


----------



## 230691 (7. Dezember 2011)

@Jens: Bin schon auf deine neuen Videos gespannt =) wird bestimmt gut was du so vor hast.

Und "scharfe" Bilder bekommt die HD2 ja sowieso hin 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3aduSCYgLA"]GoPro HD HERO Alana and Monyca Surfing Hawaii      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## JENSeits (7. Dezember 2011)

Mit 15429 Filtern und Pixelergänzern werden sie noch besser


----------



## Sumsemann (10. Dezember 2011)

So, 

habe mal wieder zugeschlagen:


Meine neue Bremse ist nun endlich da 

Hope Evo M4 (umgebaut... statt grüne Bohrungsdeckel nun mit roten Bohrungsdeckeln)








Nabe von 5mm Schnellspanner auf 9mm DT Swiss Thru Bolt umgebaut:
Der Umbau des Hinterradnabe auf das 10mm Thru Bolt System folgt nächste Woche, da noch Teile fehlen.






Ebenfalls bestellt sind neu Zahnscheiben für den Freilauf. Statt 18 dann mit 36 Zähnen:







Den neuen Specialized Defroster MTB Schuh für kalte und/oder nasse Tage:







Specialized Enduro Hose "Terra":


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr_Flash (10. Dezember 2011)

Geile Teile! 

Um gescheite Winterschuhe muss ich mich auch noch kümmern...


----------



## poekelz (12. Dezember 2011)

So hier nun noch mal ein kurzer Bericht vom ersten Test:






Ich habe Laterne gestern Abend im Wald ausprobiert, für gelegentliche Nightrides auf Forstwegen und gemäßigten Singles geht das Teil völlig in Ordnung.

Das Lichtbild entspricht genau dem der AIM Black Sun, wie im Test von bike 12/2011 beschrieben: Punktuell sehr hell, Ausleuchtung des oberen "Baumbestandes" durch Reflektion und etwas Streulicht wird wohl nicht reichen, um sich durch´s Unterholz zu arbeiten (will ich aber auch nicht). In der etwas abgeschwächten Dimmstufe taugt das Teil, eben wegen seines punktuellen Lichtes auch für die Straße.

Fazit: für mich als Gelegenheitsnightrider und mit-dem-Rad-zur-Arbeit-Fahrer für 45 völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## kris. (12. Dezember 2011)

Wunderbar, für mehr bräuchte ich sie auch nicht...
Danke für den Testbericht!


----------



## discordius (12. Dezember 2011)

Von den Chinakrachern verwende ich momentan auch zwei Stück (MJ-808), eine am Lenker eine am Helm. Hast du die Magicshine 808E oder einen der zahlreichen Nachbauten? Am Lenker werde jetzt aber aufrüsten, vermutlich auf eine MJ-880. Aber auch mit den jetzigen beiden Lampen fahre ich bei Dunkelheit die gleichen Trails wie am am Tag, nur halt noch langsamer. Bisher habe ich aber noch niemanden bei Dunkelheit im Wiehen rund um Lübbecke getroffen.


----------



## poekelz (12. Dezember 2011)

discordius schrieb:


> Von den Chinakrachern verwende ich momentan auch zwei Stück (MJ-808), eine am Lenker eine am Helm. Hast du die Magicshine 808E oder einen der zahlreichen Nachbauten? Am Lenker werde jetzt aber aufrüsten, vermutlich auf eine MJ-880. Aber auch mit den jetzigen beiden Lampen fahre ich bei Dunkelheit die gleichen Trails wie am am Tag, nur halt noch langsamer. Bisher habe ich aber noch niemanden bei Dunkelheit im Wiehen rund um Lübbecke getroffen.



Einen Nachbau - daher "Chinuckenfunzel" - gib mal in der Bucht folgendes ein: "1200Lm CREE XM-L T6 LED Scheinwerfer Fahrrad lampe Stirnlampe Kopflampe"

Habe ich auch weiter oben schon zu gepostet - Preis = unschlagbar!


----------



## Surfjunk (12. Dezember 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Einen Nachbau - daher "Chinuckenfunzel" - gib mal in der Bucht folgendes ein: "1200Lm CREE XM-L T6 LED Scheinwerfer Fahrrad lampe Stirnlampe Kopflampe"
> 
> Habe ich auch weiter oben schon zu gepostet - Preis = unschlagbar!



So auch gerade bestellt


----------



## Deleted 175627 (13. Dezember 2011)

warum denn so knauserig. sind hier denn lipper?
2400Lm CREE XM-L T6 LED +2x XPE R2 Scheinwerfer Fahrradlampe     Fahrradlicht  hier 

sorry,aber ich unterstütze die produkte nicht,der umwelt zuliebe.
dann doch lieber sparen.
obwohl es schwer ist produkte in der kategorie zu finden.
preis ist nicht alles


----------



## kris. (13. Dezember 2011)

delfinsurfer schrieb:


> warum denn so knauserig. sind hier denn lipper?


 

Hier, ich! *fingerheb*


----------



## Deleted 175627 (14. Dezember 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Hier, ich! *fingerheb*



 hab ich auch bitter nötig.
nach langer sucherei,endlich ,den Dreifingerschalter gefunden. Hier mal
dann wird´s was mit sechzig gang und neunundfünfzig überschneidungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe fürs Winterprojekt 1 nochmal etwas in der Teilekiste eines Freundes gekramt:








Und dann kam noch eine Jeans vom Esprit-Onlineshop, da ich 2 mal vergebens in die Läden gerannt bin. Ist 36/36 denn unnormal?


----------



## kris. (14. Dezember 2011)

FlyCam mit Fernsteuerung?
Auch cool.


----------



## JENSeits (14. Dezember 2011)

Flycam? Nene 

Fernsteuerung ja, mal sehen ob mir das so gefällt. 
Ich bin mal gespannt das GoPro mit dem Wifi-Krams so ausbrütet ...


----------



## JENSeits (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe heute mal etwas für den Videoschnitt aufgerüstet, dazu kam dann auch passend der LCD für die HD2 vom Händler wieder. Danke an hekasys.de für den schnellen und problemlosen Support 







LG Jens


----------



## wiehenrenner (17. Dezember 2011)

Ups, bis letzte Woche hätte ich Dir zumindest eine Graka und nen Gehäuselüfter geben können. Habe das ganze Zeugs in der Bucht verschleudert


----------



## Sgt.Green (17. Dezember 2011)

Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk ist auch eingetrudelt (die Obere)
Hab dann auch gleich mal was zu Aufhängen in mein "Hobbyzimmer" gebaut
Natürlich mit ein paar Plätzen frei ...man weiß ja nie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (17. Dezember 2011)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Ups, bis letzte Woche hätte ich Dir zumindest eine Graka und nen Gehäuselüfter geben können. Habe das ganze Zeugs in der Bucht verschleudert



naaa ich hab schon etwas besonderes gesucht


----------



## Rischer (17. Dezember 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk ist auch eingetrudelt (die Obere)
> Hab dann auch gleich mal was zu Aufhängen in mein "Hobbyzimmer" gebaut
> Natürlich mit ein paar Plätzen frei ...man weiß ja nie



Gränsfors


...dir fehlt ne Wurfaxt


----------



## chucki_bo (19. Dezember 2011)

Gekauft, gefahren und für gut befunden... XT Trail Pedalen

UND - getreu meinem Motto unten --> nur 5 gr leichter als die alten 2003er Pedalen vom Spec 





Later 
chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (19. Dezember 2011)

Haben mich auch überzeugen können!


----------



## slang (19. Dezember 2011)

Gebt doch mal nen Testbericht ab. Würde mich interessieren, ob dieser Rahmen wirklich was bringt.


----------



## criscross (19. Dezember 2011)

würde mich auch interessieren, weil, 
dann brauche ich nicht bis Sa. warten


----------



## chucki_bo (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab ja nun erst eine Tour in Dreck und Matsch gefahren,
aber die Funktion war prima. Dreck macht der Pedale schon mal
nichts. Was den Käfig angeht, kann ich noch nicht so viel sagen. 
Ich hatte subjektiv das Gefühl, dass ich durch die größere Auflage
auch besser auf der Pedale stand, als auf einer reinen SPD Pedale. 
Sicher ist aber, dass die Shimano Grundeinstellung (Auslöseharte)
perfekt ist. Ich muss da nix nachjustieren. 

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann nicht viel sagen, da es meine ersten Klicks sind 
Gefallen tun sie mir aber gut, Chuckis Meinung hat da mehr Gewicht


----------



## -Kiwi- (23. Dezember 2011)

Neuer Dämpfer für mein Pitch:


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. Dezember 2011)

So ein paar Neuanschaffungen gabs bei mir auch die letzten Tage ...

Garmin Edge 500 (der blau-silberne vorher passte optisch einfach nicht)





Specialized Flo Mo Purist Bottle





Hope XC Vorbau (das alte Design)





... und was zum Schrauben





Im Januar folgt dann noch eine Contour HD Plus. Vielleicht kann ich dann demnächst mal mit Jens nen OWL-Video drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (23. Dezember 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Im Januar folgt dann noch eine Contour HD Plus. Vielleicht kann ich dann demnächst mal mit Jens nen OWL-Video drehen.



Hey, cool. Was sinnvolles ist auch dabei...


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. Dezember 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Hey, cool. Was sinnvolles ist auch dabei...



Du Sack! Das erfüllt alles seinen Sinn! Ich kurbel die Wirtschaft an.


----------



## TIGERBEAT (24. Dezember 2011)

Gestern gabs nen neuen Lenker und ein Paar neue Griffe dazu 

Leider hab ich jetzt gemerkt daß das Logo auf der Klemme vom Vorbau schief ist. Jetz muss ich das Dingen lackieren. Kann mich damit nicht anfreunden :-D


----------



## -Kiwi- (24. Dezember 2011)

Geiles Hazet Smartcase!


----------



## Ins4n3 (24. Dezember 2011)

Die Tage mir auch ein paar Geschenke gemacht


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Dezember 2011)

Gestern gab´s vom Weihnachtsmann was für´s Nightride.


----------



## TIGERBEAT (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab gerad bei ebay nen Formula R1 Set  ersteigert


----------



## Poldie13 (27. Dezember 2011)

Da ist auch mein neues Spielzeug 






Und 74GB Speicher sind auch erstmal genug  





*
Ich habe deine Bilder mal kleiner hochgeladen. Bei Imageshack kannst du vor dem hochladen die Auflösung auswählen, bitte stell die mal auf 800x600, das reicht dicke ...

LG JENSeits*


----------



## Poldie13 (27. Dezember 2011)

Ja hatte es auch gemerkt und auf "Forum Miniatur" umgestellt  Danke für die info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (29. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir gabs auch ein bisschen was zu Weihnachten.





















Teils geschenkt, teils selber gekauft. Man bekommt schließlich nur einmal im Jahr ein 13. ;-)

Jetzt brauch ich eigentlich nurnoch wieder ein Bike


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. Januar 2012)

... auch noch was Neues






Hope-Trikot
Endura Singletrack
Hope Matchmaker für XTR
Tune DC16/17






Deuter Race X Air (schwarz-grau)

Der schwarz-blaue Deuter Race X Air ist übrigens für 30,- zu haben. Hab ihn nur aufgrund der Farbe ersetzt. Ist sehr gut erhalten.


----------



## funkenritter (2. Januar 2012)

Frohes Neues alle zusammen,

wünsche allen ein gutes und unfallfreies MTB-Jahr.

Der Deuter Race X Air (auch in schwarz-grau) hab ich auch. Der ist total
genial und den trägt man echt gern. Bei mir heißt das was, früher waren Rücksäcke echt unbeliebt.

Mir selber habe ich ein modernes Driesnattel gekauft, damit von unterwegs, mit den Rad, ins Forum geschaut werden kann.






Gruß vom funkenritter


----------



## kris. (2. Januar 2012)

Also echt, lauter Konsumopfer hier! 
Mein "neuer" Float war wenigstens gebraucht! 
Ist aber auch nur ein Lückenbüsser...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (3. Januar 2012)

Ne Singletrack allerdings in lang hab ich mir auch bestellt, hat leider nicht gepasst, hab ich mit dem Retourenschein von Chainreactioncycles zurückgeschickt um sie umtauschen zu lassen.. mittlerweile seit 20 Tagen nichts gehört.. auf Nachfrage hin vor 5 Tagen war noch nichts da. Und die Retourenscheine von denen scheinen ja nichtmal ne Identnummer zu haben.

So ein Mist.


----------



## Surfjunk (4. Januar 2012)

Heute gabs neue Pedalen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (4. Januar 2012)

Nachkäufer ²


----------



## poekelz (4. Januar 2012)

Korrekt!


----------



## chucki_bo (4. Januar 2012)

New // NC-17 - because it's the Law

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (4. Januar 2012)

welche sind das genau?


----------



## Surfjunk (4. Januar 2012)

Pussys


----------



## wiehenrenner (4. Januar 2012)

Habe auch nen bissl neues Zeugs.

Damit das Gesicht sauber bleibt:





Damit das Gesicht heile bleibt:





Und was für die Knie:


----------



## JENSeits (4. Januar 2012)

nette Einkäufe! 

Der Spritzschutz ist wirklich klasse - habe ich jetzt dran und bin überzeugt!


----------



## Surfjunk (4. Januar 2012)

Dito


----------



## Rischer (4. Januar 2012)




----------



## JENSeits (4. Januar 2012)

da sind ja die Schmuckstücke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (5. Januar 2012)

HUI - Stylepolizei!

...viel zu schade für den Schlamm!


----------



## poekelz (5. Januar 2012)

So ich zeig jetzt auch mal wo das Weihnachtsgeld geblieben ist:







Speedstuff Shins aus der Bucht damit die Beine heile bleiben und ne bleischwere (ich trau mich gar nicht die zu wiegen) Kindshock Supernatural wird demnächst meine Syntace Carbonstützte ersetzen.






...und ne klare Scheibe für die Oakley gabs auch noch,


----------



## JENSeits (5. Januar 2012)

Darf ich fragen welche KS das ist, Frank?

Warum kam nicht der Griff zur Reverb?


LG Jens


----------



## poekelz (5. Januar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen welche KS das ist, Frank?
> 
> Warum kam nicht der Griff zur Reverb?
> 
> LG Jens



Das ist die 2012er KS Supernatural - also eine Weiterentwicklung der i950 mit 125mm Verstellweg.

Warum keine Reverb? - 3 gute Gründe: Der Preis, der Preis und der Preis  (GoCycle 152,80 plus Shim)

Ja und der rote Ring passt so schön zu meinem Radl und die KS kann man wahlweise mit oder ohne Lenkerfernbedienung fahren - also umrüsten.
Da ich eigentlich auf eine Lenker-FB verzichten möchte, weil ich das Zuggebamsel nicht mag, wird erstmal mit dem Hebel unterm Sattel gefahren.


----------



## JENSeits (5. Januar 2012)

Das sind GÃ¼nde!

Bei Go Cycle gibts die Reverb fÃ¼r 175â¬ 

Das mit der Optik ... gut muss man selber wissen. Das mit der FV wirst du dir gut Ã¼berlegen. Ich habe meine KS ja ohne FB - nervt mich sehr, daher kommt bald die Reverb!

Du kannst meine auch fÃ¼r einen 50er haben ^^


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. Januar 2012)

... und wieder was zum Thema "Bike-Parts die die Welt nicht braucht!"

- Tiso Schaltwerksbolzen
- KCNC Keramik Schaltwerksröllchen


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Januar 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... und wieder was zum Thema "Bike-Parts die die Welt nicht braucht!"
> 
> 
> - KCNC Keramik Schaltwerksröllchen



Ahhh ihr seit so herrlich bekloppt


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. Januar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ahhh ihr seit so herrlich bekloppt



Das kann ich ja jetzt schlecht noch abstreiten.  Nutty eben.


----------



## Domme02 (6. Januar 2012)

Klaar braucht die Welt sowas!!!   Was sparen die Rollen? Sind das Jagwire L3 Außenhüllen? Zufrieden?

schon ein paar wochen bei mir  :
B.O.R. (New Ultimate) Carbon Flaschenhalter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (6. Januar 2012)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Klaar braucht die Welt sowas!!! Was sparen die Rollen? Sind das Jagwire L3 Außenhüllen? Zufrieden?



Jepp, sind Jagwire L3. Bin bisher völlig zufrieden. Schaltzüge sind XTR.
Die Rolle hab ich nicht gewogen. Gewicht war wegen den paar Gramm
auch nebensächlich. Bei einem der Tiso war das Lager kaputt und davon
abgesehen wollte ich wieder schwarze Rollen. Die KCNC haben mir neben
den Extralite halt am meisten zugesagt.


----------



## Domme02 (6. Januar 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Jepp, sind Jagwire L3. Bin bisher völlig zufrieden. Schaltzüge sind XTR.
> Die Rolle hab ich nicht gewogen. Gewicht war wegen den paar Gramm
> auch nebensächlich. Bei einem der Tiso war das Lager kaputt und davon
> abgesehen wollte ich wieder schwarze Rollen. Die KCNC haben mir neben
> den Extralite halt am meisten zugesagt.



jep die KCNC gefallen mir auch echt gut. 
Die Extralite sind auch geil aber bei r2-bike für 47?!?!?!


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. Januar 2012)

Die KCNC (Keramik-Version) kosten ca. nen 10er weniger.


----------



## Bassbrocken (7. Januar 2012)

Hey Leute, 
ich hab mal ne Frage, und zwar: Wieviel bringt dieser RRP Mudguard ?? Ich hab gesehen, dass ein paar von euch das fahren und wollt mich diesbezüglich mal informieren. Beim hiesigen Wetter spritzt mir die ganze Kauleiste + Brille immer voll und irgendwie muss das doch in Griff zu kriegen sein, ohne das ich mir so fette Steckchutzbleche dran mache. 

Wär cool, wenn einer mal seine Erfahrung diesbzgl. mal kundtut!! danke


----------



## JENSeits (7. Januar 2012)

Ich finde ihn sehr nützlich.
Warte ich lade dir mal nen Bild hoch!


Tante Edit meint:

Hier war das Rad vorher sauber, mein Gesicht hat ca 15 Spritzer abbekommen 







Kauf ihn dir!


----------



## Bassbrocken (7. Januar 2012)

ok, das klingt überzeugend! dank dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (7. Januar 2012)

kein Problem


----------



## Rischer (7. Januar 2012)

ein stück schlauch tuts auch!

Ich würd ihn mr nicht wieder kaufen...


----------



## wiehenrenner (7. Januar 2012)

Bassbrocken schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich hab mal ne Frage, und zwar: Wieviel bringt dieser RRP Mudguard ?? Ich hab gesehen, dass ein paar von euch das fahren und wollt mich diesbezüglich mal informieren. Beim hiesigen Wetter spritzt mir die ganze Kauleiste + Brille immer voll und irgendwie muss das doch in Griff zu kriegen sein, ohne das ich mir so fette Steckchutzbleche dran mache.
> 
> Wär cool, wenn einer mal seine Erfahrung diesbzgl. mal kundtut!! danke


 
Ich bin ihn jetzt auch probegefahren. Ich habe sowieso die Erfahrung gemacht das man sich am meisten auf der nassen Forstautobahn so ab 25 km/h einsaut. Da spritzt dann alles hoch was da liegt. Alles andere geht so finde ich. Der Mudguard hält dir dein Gesicht im groben sauber. Meine Hose aber z. B. war genauso eingesaut.
Da mir das Gesicht, gerade im Hinblick auf die Sicht am wichtigsten ist, erfüllt er für mich seinen Zweck. Dazu sieht er noch ganz dezent aus. Würde Ihn mir wieder kaufen. Wunderdinge kann aber auch er nicht leisten.


----------



## chucki_bo (8. Januar 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Ich bin ihn jetzt auch probegefahren. Ich habe sowieso die Erfahrung gemacht das man sich am meisten auf der nassen Forstautobahn so ab 25 km/h einsaut. Da spritzt dann alles hoch was da liegt. Alles andere geht so finde ich. Der Mudguard hält dir dein Gesicht im groben sauber. Meine Hose aber z. B. war genauso eingesaut.
> Da mir das Gesicht, gerade im Hinblick auf die Sicht am wichtigsten ist, erfüllt er für mich seinen Zweck. Dazu sieht er noch ganz dezent aus. Würde Ihn mir wieder kaufen. Wunderdinge kann aber auch er nicht leisten.



Exakt.


----------



## Sgt.Green (8. Januar 2012)

Rischer schrieb:


> ein stück schlauch tuts auch!
> 
> Ich würd ihn mr nicht wieder kaufen...


----------



## Zearom (8. Januar 2012)

Ich find das Ding toll, kostet nicht viel, ist schnell (ab-)montiert, sieht gut aus (besser als Bastellösungen). Und je mehr der Reifen dazu neigt das Material aufzunehmen und nach vorn zu schleudern umso mehr bringt das Teil was. Wahrscheinlich ist der Effekt bei so Matschreifen wesentlich eher zu spüren als bei CC-Profilen.


----------



## RolfK (11. Januar 2012)

Mal wieder etwas, was sich lohnt zu zeigen:

Reverse Trailseeker in Rot elox, 12mm dick, 286gr/Paar - Originalpins getauscht gegen Alupins schwarz. Hoffentlich halten die meinen 100kg stand


----------



## JENSeits (11. Januar 2012)

geile Teile!

Darf ich nach dem Preis fragen?


----------



## -Kiwi- (11. Januar 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Mal wieder etwas, was sich lohnt zu zeigen:
> 
> Reverse Trailseeker in Rot elox, 12mm dick, 286gr/Paar - Originalpins getauscht gegen Alupins schwarz. Hoffentlich halten die meinen 100kg stand



Coole Sache! 
Die hab ich heute in Schwarz bekommen.
Wo hast du die Alu-Pins her? 

Gesendet von meinem SGS2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RolfK (11. Januar 2012)

Die Pins hab ich mitbestellt, sind von Sixpack. Dachte mir, das die passen würden, aber in den Pedalen waren nur 3mm Gewinde drin und die Pins haben 4mm. Da kannste dir ja vorstellen, was ich heut gemacht hab . 
Aber der Aufwand war es wert, die Originalschrauben sind optisch nicht ganz so doll und halten mit der sonstigen Haptik und Optik der Pedale nicht mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (12. Januar 2012)

Du hast jetzt wirklich von 3 auf 4 ??? Egal. 

Viel geiler als die Pedalen ist aber Dein Link 
Männer-Ü40. 

Hab mich gerade köstlichst in den Tag amüsiert

chucki_bo


----------



## RolfK (12. Januar 2012)

Ja hab ich 
Bevor ich die Pins zurückschicke und wieder warte, lieber ne 1 Std. Arbeit und alles ist gut.

Jepp, das Lied ist genial und trifft es auf den Punkt - irgendwie


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. Januar 2012)

Hab' mir gerade die langen Sixpack-Pins in silber bestellt. Mit denen sollte man auch noch ein paar Gramm sparen.
Rolf, hast du mal die deine Pedalen mit den neuen Pins gewogen?
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## RolfK (12. Januar 2012)

Nein hab ich nicht, kann ich aber morgen auf der Arbeit nachholen. Hier zu hause hab ich nur eine alte Dekoküchenwaage, auf der sind es knapp 135gr, was beim Paar 16gr. Ersparnis wäre. Hast du mal mit Originalpins gemessen? Stimmt die Werksangabe?


----------



## Mountain77 (12. Januar 2012)

Die Sudpin III Pedalen (poliert) sind endlich da, schlanke 410g das Paar und Kleinkrams.


----------



## Surfjunk (12. Januar 2012)

Ihr Schwucken! 

Fangt ihr jetzt auch schon mit Gewichtsersparnis an! 

Pfui, Pfui


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. Januar 2012)

Ja, die 286g stimmen bei mir ganz genau.
Die mitgelieferten Pins gefallen mir aber auch nicht. Zu kurz (die von meinen NC-17 Sudpin III sind 'ne Ecke länger) und irgendwie nicht so "hochwertig" wie die Pedalen selbst. 
Aber die langen Sixpack-Pins werden es richten.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. Januar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ihr Schwucken!
> 
> Fangt ihr jetzt auch schon mit Gewichtsersparnis an!
> 
> Pfui, Pfui



Ja, ein dezentes Auge sollte man schon 'drauf werfen.

Gesendet von meinem SGS2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JENSeits (12. Januar 2012)

Die Sudpin sind eine gute Wahl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (14. Januar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Die Sudpin sind eine gute Wahl!



Zumindest schon mal schmaler und 100g leichter als die alten Shimanos. 
Morgen wird das erste mal richtig angetestet.
Sobald die ersten Schäden an der polierten Fläche sind, bürste ich drüber, dann passt besser zu meinem RAW-Rahmen! ;-)


----------



## Domme02 (14. Januar 2012)

Habe euch schon öfter mit neuen Biketeilen genervt deswegen zum beinahe Abschluss nochmal alles zusammen:




@waldwichtel zähle auf deine guten Erfahrungen mit den Jagwire 


Der eigentliche Grund warum ich es heir poste ist aber eine Style-Frage:
- Aufkleber für die Rock Shox Sid silber lassen? rot? oder schwarz? (tendiere deutlich zu schwarz)
- kriegt man das gold der Titanachsen der Pedale weg?
- hat jemand schwarze bremshebel für die Elixir R?


----------



## JENSeits (14. Januar 2012)

Wenn du das Radl mal aufbaust (oder zumindestens zusammensteckst  ) könnten Lars oder ich oder jmd anders ja auch das Bild mit PS so bearbeiten, dass du sehen kannst wie die verschiedenen Decals aussehen 


Wird auf jeden Fall ein hübsches Radl mit sinnvollen Komponenten!


----------



## Waldwichtel (14. Januar 2012)

Stimmt Jens, das sollte ihm die Entscheidung erleichtern.

Bzgl. meiner Erfahrungen mit den Jagwire solltest Du aber bedenken Dominik,
 das ich im Gegesatz zu dir keine Rennen fahre sondern nur
"gemütliche" Touren. Davon abgesehen komme ich ja auch nur selten
zum Biken. Aber ich denke dass die gute Arbeit verrichten werden.
Vielleicht haben k_star oder Peter da mehr Infos bzgl. der Renntauglichkeit.


----------



## Surfjunk (14. Januar 2012)

Heute erste Tour mit dem Deuter Attack im Deister unterwegs.

Trägt sich Super 

Mir gefällt auch das Trinksystem deutlich besser als das an meinen Camelback.
Die Rückenplatte spürt man kaum beim tragen aber am Gesamtgewicht merkt man es schon.
Gute Investition für weitere Deisterdays


----------



## Domme02 (14. Januar 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Stimmt Jens, das sollte ihm die Entscheidung erleichtern.
> 
> Bzgl. meiner Erfahrungen mit den Jagwire solltest Du aber bedenken Dominik,
> das ich im Gegesatz zu dir keine Rennen fahre sondern nur
> ...


 keine Angst ich schlage dich nichtw enn ich am ende nicht zufrieden bin. Außerdem bist du nicht der einzige der nichts zu mekkern hat an den Jagwire. Ist ja preislich auch kein Weltuntergang.

Die Idee mit Photoshop ist ganz gut. Aber ich weiß nicht. Ich denke es wird schwarz werden. Die schwarzen Aufkleber sind jetzt grade auch am einfachsten zu bekommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (14. Januar 2012)

Bei mir gabs die Saint Shifter 3x9, Heim2 KeFü und ein Saint middle Schaltwerk. (Einzelbilder hab ich nicht zur Hand)

Dazu dann einmal Bremsen kürzen & entlüften und die Schaltungsschoße einstellen bei Blöte - danke für den schnellen und super Service - der Preis war mal eine richtige Kampfansage!

LG Jens


----------



## poekelz (15. Januar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Heute erste Tour mit dem Deuter Attack im Deister unterwegs.
> 
> Trägt sich Super
> 
> ...



Den hab ich auch  - guter Rucksack.  Für einfachere Einsätze oder zum Wandern kann man die Rückenplatte auch einfach rausziehen und dann wird er deutlich leichter!


----------



## JENSeits (15. Januar 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Den hab ich auch  !



Anspielung auf Nachkäufer?


----------



## poekelz (15. Januar 2012)

Nie!
Das ist wirklich nen toller Rucksack, hatte mir den im Mai zum Deister Trailcamp besorgt.


----------



## Surfjunk (15. Januar 2012)

Gutes setzt sich ebend durch


----------



## JENSeits (15. Januar 2012)

So ist es!


----------



## pecto69 (17. Januar 2012)

Nabendz...

Auch ich habe mir endlich Erleuchtung gegönnt....




















XML-T6 LED Scheinwerfer

2 in1 sowohl mit Stirnlampe oder Fahrrad Lampel          Model of LED: CREE XM-L T6 LED
l          Die wasserfesten Design
l          Aluminium-Gehäuse
l          Aluminiumlegierung Reflektor
l          3-Switch-Modus: Starke Helligkeit / Normal Helligkeit / Flashing
l          100V-240V-Ladegerät (LED-Anzeige für Power On / Laden / Volle Ladung)
l          Modell der Batterie erforderlich: 8.4V 6400mAh Battery Pack x 1
l          LED Lebensdauer: rund 50,000 Stunden
l          Entladezeit: ca. 180 Minuten (bei 100% Helligkeit)
l          Farbe: Schwarz



l          100% Brand New
l          CREE XM-L T6 LED Light Unit
l          Verstellbares Kopfband x1
l          Gummi-Ring für den Einbau x 2
l          8.4V 6400mAh Akku x1
l          Ladegerät (100V-240V) (Eu Stecker) x1


Mal schauen wie sie so ist....
..auf jeden Fall günstig 

Dirkn....Tschüssn frrrrrrr


----------



## poekelz (17. Januar 2012)

Sieht genauso aus wie die Chinuckenfunzel die Surfjunk und ich uns aus HK bestellt hatten.

Da kann man was mit anfangen!


----------



## Surfjunk (17. Januar 2012)

Jup, ich hatte sogar die selbe Schachtel.


----------



## pecto69 (17. Januar 2012)

Na dann habe ich ja Hoffnung dasse taugt 

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (17. Januar 2012)

.....wo wir jetzt alle sooo schöne Beleuchtung haben,

wie wäre es denn mal mit nem Night Ride ?


----------



## JENSeits (17. Januar 2012)

Eyy, deine kommt früher an als meine - so ein Mist!  
Ich bin mla gespannt, werde meine auseinander nehmen und die Elektronik mal unter die Augen nehmen. Gegenfals wird nochmal gekauft.

Bin mal gespannt


----------



## RolfK (17. Januar 2012)

Wie sieht es denn mit der Befestigung der Kopfhalterung am Helm aus? Sieht ja irgendwie nicht so aus, als wenn das einigermaßen gut funktionieren würde. Oder habt ihr da eine andere brauchbare Lösung.


----------



## JENSeits (17. Januar 2012)

Ich werde abwarten wies so ausschaut


----------



## criscross (17. Januar 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit der Befestigung der Kopfhalterung am Helm aus? Sieht ja irgendwie nicht so aus, als wenn das einigermaßen gut funktionieren würde. Oder habt ihr da eine andere brauchbare Lösung.


 

doch doch, 
das haut schon hin


----------



## Surfjunk (17. Januar 2012)

Ja, ich sofort dabei Nightride!


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Januar 2012)

Gugst du hier

Nightride Tourentreff


----------



## poekelz (18. Januar 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit der Befestigung der Kopfhalterung am Helm aus? Sieht ja irgendwie nicht so aus, als wenn das einigermaßen gut funktionieren würde. Oder habt ihr da eine andere brauchbare Lösung.



Die Gummigurte abschneiden und dann einen (oder 2 je nach Helm) durch die Ösen fädeln und am Helm festziehen. 







Oder einfach ein Klettband vom Netzteil eines Laptops (das für die Kabel) nehmen wie Surfjunk.

Surfjunk hab mal dein Foto mit hier rein gestellt.


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Januar 2012)

Heute gabs neue Schuhe. 

Zur Auswahl standen Shimano SH-MT91 und Northwave Gran Canyon 2. 

Es sind die Northwave geworden. 
Sehr angenehmes Fussbett, Gore TeX, Vibram Sohle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (20. Januar 2012)

Schick... 

Das ist quasi die Wanderversion zu den NW-Celsius Schuhen. Wichtig für Winter-Nightrides, bei denen man zu Fuß durch den Regen nach Hause laufen muss, wenn man sich vorher das Schaltwerk abgerissen hat... 

*duckundwech*

chucki_bo,
der gleich Wochenende hat ....


----------



## JENSeits (20. Januar 2012)

Jens, der schon seit einer Stunde Feierabend hat! *duckundweg*


----------



## JENSeits (20. Januar 2012)

Meine Lampe ist Gestern auch gekommen, in einer Woche dürfte dann die 2te dasein und neue Linsen sind auch auf dem Weg von Übersee zu mir


----------



## Surfjunk (20. Januar 2012)

Welche Lampe!

Und wieso neue Linsen?
Gibt es Tunningpotenzial?


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Januar 2012)

die chinalampen streuen wie sau.


----------



## Surfjunk (20. Januar 2012)

Hmm...die von Poekelz und mir machen eher einen fetten Punkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (20. Januar 2012)

kann man bei denen eigendlich den Reflektor tauschen ?


----------



## JENSeits (20. Januar 2012)

Ich berichte wenn ich es hier habe und getestet habe  Immer ruhig Männers 
Vielleicht nehme ich mir auch die Elektronik zur Brust, falls ich Zeit finde.

Ich hab die XM-L T6 by the way


----------



## JENSeits (20. Januar 2012)

So, hier das Setup für nachher  Wenn mir das taugt, dann werde ich mir noch eine kleine Spielerei für demnächst ausdenken müssen


----------



## slang (20. Januar 2012)

Den Reflektor kann man glaub ich nicht tauschen, bzw, man bekommt keinen einzelnen. Aber es gibt bei E-Bay so Streuscheiben, was die bringen, keine Ahnung.

Aber bist du so unzufrieden?
Ich hab bei meiner Latüchte so einen "orange-peel Reflektor" oder wie dies aufgeraute Gedöns im Reflektor heisst. und dazu ne Klarglas Scheibe. Macht Licht und streut auch ausreichend. Ich bin zufrieden damit.


----------



## JENSeits (20. Januar 2012)

Ich war damit noch nicht unterwegs! Aber meine Erfahrungen im Lampensektor sagen mir "ich möchte etwas ändern" 
Erster Test kommt diese Nacht 

Hast du einen Link zu deinem "Reflektor"? Wird wohl ... warte mal .. ich habe da doch mal ...


LG Jens


----------



## JENSeits (20. Januar 2012)

schade, passt nicht aber ich glaube wenn ich meine 2te habe begebe ich mich da mal bei, das könnte eine sehr sehr nette Lösung werden 

Meinst du dein Reflektor sieht so aus, slang?
http://www.led-tech.de/de/High-Powe...tor-fuer-Cree-MC-E-32%B0-LT-1493_106_110.html


----------



## criscross (20. Januar 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Den Reflektor kann man glaub ich nicht tauschen, bzw, man bekommt keinen einzelnen. Aber es gibt bei E-Bay so Streuscheiben, was die bringen, keine Ahnung.
> 
> Aber bist du so unzufrieden?
> Ich hab bei meiner Latüchte so einen "orange-peel Reflektor" oder wie dies aufgeraute Gedöns im Reflektor heisst. und dazu ne Klarglas Scheibe. Macht Licht und streut auch ausreichend. Ich bin zufrieden damit.


 

ne ne, ich bin ja zufrieden mit meiner Lampe, 
meine hat ja auch keinen Reflektor !

...war nur so eine Frage, weil einer unserer Mitfahrer 
sich auch son Spot gekauft hat.


----------



## Surfjunk (20. Januar 2012)

Ich hätte für meinen gerne etwas mehr Streuung. 
Die Chinukfunzel machen zwar gutes Licht aber sehr spottig.


----------



## JENSeits (20. Januar 2012)

Wie gesagt ich werde bestimmt am nächsten Wochenende berichten können


----------



## criscross (20. Januar 2012)

der Reflektor sollte so aussehen das er schönes Streulicht macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (20. Januar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> So, hier das Setup für nachher  Wenn mir das taugt, dann werde ich mir noch eine kleine Spielerei für demnächst ausdenken müssen



Moin Jens,

da ist ja noch Platz auf dem Helm. Da passt bestimmt noch ein Multitool und ein Ersatzschlauch drauf!

Nee im Ernst, wird das auf dem Helm nicht zu schwer? Als ich im letzten Jahr beim 24-h Rennen am Alfsee nur die Betty auf dem Helm hatte war mir das schon zu unangenehm.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## slang (20. Januar 2012)

criscross schrieb:


> ne ne, ich bin ja zufrieden mit meiner Lampe,
> meine hat ja auch keinen Reflektor !
> 
> ...war nur so eine Frage, weil einer unserer Mitfahrer
> sich auch son Spot gekauft hat.



Als Reflektor hab ich jetzt diesen Schirm rund um die "Birne" gemeint.
Das hat deine Lampe auch. Und der sieht bei meiner genauso aus wie bei dir.


----------



## criscross (20. Januar 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Als Reflektor hab ich jetzt diesen Schirm rund um die "Birne" gemeint.
> Das hat deine Lampe auch. Und der sieht bei meiner genauso aus wie bei dir.


 
Na, dann schau mal noch mal richtig hin


----------



## JENSeits (21. Januar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nee im Ernst, wird das auf dem Helm nicht zu schwer?



Ich persöhnlich finde es nicht soo schlimm. Ich war gerade eine Stunde im Wald und da hat es ehrlich gesagt kein bisschen gestört. Die GoPro habe ich ja ohnehin immer oben drauf und ich denke da kann man sich dran gewöhnen. 
Gleich muss ich mal auswerten was die HD2 feines geliefert hat. Vielleicht kann ich die dann auch immer runternehmen da es kein Sinn macht 



LG Jens


----------



## pecto69 (21. Januar 2012)

Stefan, schaue mal wo deine LEDs sitzen und Unsere


----------



## criscross (21. Januar 2012)

ich weiss 

ändert aber nix an der Tatsache das der / dein Reflektor keine Orangenhaut fürs Streulicht hat !


----------



## pecto69 (21. Januar 2012)

Jo jo, ich füttere meine Lampe zur Genüge mit Pommes, es wird...
Dirk


----------



## criscross (21. Januar 2012)

bringe heute abend mal 2 Lampen zum Vergleich mit...


----------



## pecto69 (21. Januar 2012)

Habe da mal 3 bestellt...falls Jemand Interesse hat... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280752532003

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (21. Januar 2012)

Hab mir 4 Stück bestellt, sind Heute raus gegangen


----------



## Surfjunk (21. Januar 2012)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Habe da mal 3 bestellt...falls Jemand Interesse hat...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280752532003
> 
> Dirk



Ich melde mal Interesse an.

Sag mal Bescheid wenn sie da sind, würde dir dann eine abkaufen. 

Dann kaufe ich mir noch eine 2 Lampe und montiere die mit der Streuung auf den Lenker.

"Es werde Licht!"


----------



## pecto69 (21. Januar 2012)

Kriegen wir hin!
Heute kommt Stefan und wir machen nen shootout


----------



## poekelz (21. Januar 2012)

Wenn jemand noch eine über hat, hätte ich auch noch Verwendung!
Ansonsten besorg ich mir selber eine.


----------



## JENSeits (21. Januar 2012)

Ich werde wohl keine über haben ...


----------



## Surfjunk (21. Januar 2012)

Frank wir können auch für uns separat bestellen.

Was meinst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (22. Januar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Frank wir können auch für uns separat bestellen.
> 
> Was meinst du?



Gute Idee, machst du?


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Januar 2012)

OK, wie viele?

4 Stück wegen auf Vorrat?


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Januar 2012)

Zu spät, 4 bestellt.


----------



## pecto69 (22. Januar 2012)

Ich hätte 2 über gehabt


----------



## slang (22. Januar 2012)

Ich nehme wohl eine


----------



## Peter88 (30. Januar 2012)

heute bestellt


----------



## ohneworte (30. Januar 2012)

Peter88 schrieb:


> heute bestellt



29er?


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Januar 2012)

ja

steht auch so auf der kettenstrebe.


----------



## criscross (30. Januar 2012)

gibt es die nicht auch günstig von Alibaba ?

http://miracletrade.en.alibaba.com/search/product?IndexArea=product_en&SearchText=29er


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Januar 2012)

peter ist teamfahrer....

außerdem hast du bei alibaba wahrscheinlich keinen support, und zoll usw. kommt da auch noch mit dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. Januar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ja
> 
> steht auch so auf der kettenstrebe.



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...

Bin darauf gekommen weil ich scheinbar anstelle lesen besser Rahmengeos vergleichen kann!


----------



## criscross (30. Januar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> peter ist teamfahrer....
> 
> außerdem hast du bei alibaba wahrscheinlich keinen support, und zoll usw. kommt da auch noch mit dazu.


 
dafür kostet so ein Rahmen in HK aber auch nur 300


----------



## slang (30. Januar 2012)

Warum haben diese Alibaba Rahmen denn so schwülstige Pocken auf den Kettenstreben? 
und wo kann man da die Preise ersehen?


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Januar 2012)

wird wohl die bremsaufnahme und leitungsführung sein.
preise gibts beim jeweiligen anbieter.
die realen preise liegen aber oft noch unter den angezeigten. man kann also noch handeln.


----------



## slang (30. Januar 2012)

Ah ja, innenverlegte Züge, hab ich nicht richtig geguckt.

Aber wie soll denn das System laufen?
Alibaba ist Großhändler, und ich schau mir da die Produkte an, und bestelle dann wo? Und erstmal bestell ich und dann sagt mir nen Zwischenhändler aus HK dann den Preis? Oder wie?


----------



## criscross (30. Januar 2012)

hier ist noch ein alter Link mit Preisen

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/408...matt-BSA-BB30-Absolutely-Worth-Having-It.html


----------



## Peter88 (31. Januar 2012)

Danke für die info.
Aber ein Alibaba rahmen kommt nicht in frage. unter anderen da ich den schnellen service von poison, denn  ich regelmäßig nutzen muss,  sehr schätze 


Freue mich schon wie ein schneekönig das bike aufzubauen


----------



## criscross (31. Januar 2012)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Danke für die info.
> Aber ein Alibaba rahmen kommt nicht in frage. unter anderen da ich den schnellen service von poison, denn  ich regelmäßig nutzen muss,  sehr schätze
> 
> 
> Freue mich schon wie ein schneekönig das bike aufzubauen


wieso brauchst du den Service von Poisen, halten die Rahmen nur ein Rennen ?


----------



## Gr_Flash (31. Januar 2012)

criscross schrieb:


> gibt es die nicht auch günstig von Alibaba ?
> 
> http://miracletrade.en.alibaba.com/search/product?IndexArea=product_en&SearchText=29er



Der Fullie-Rahmen...sehr lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (31. Januar 2012)

Peter88 schrieb:


> heute bestellt



Fein. Das nächste poison  ... Teamkollege 

Die Lackierung auf dem Bild? Keine teamlackierung?


----------



## Peter88 (31. Januar 2012)

criscross schrieb:


> wieso brauchst du den Service von Poisen, halten die Rahmen nur ein Rennen ?



Es ist nicht die regel das ein rahmen bei mir nur ein rennen aushält.

Ich schiebe aber absolut nicht poisen denn schwarzen peter zu. Mit den rahmen anderer hersteller hatte ich deutlich öfter probleme.

Mein rahmen und hinterradverschleiß ist schon enorm. das liegt sicher zum großteil an mir und nicht an mangelhafter ware, denn bei anderen viel und schlechtwetter fahrern halten die Teile ja..
es ist wahrscheinlich eine ungünstige kombi aus schlechter fahrtechnik, hoher geschwindigkeit und 75kg fahrergewicht.
Aber ich arbeite daran

Das ist jetzt mein erster carbon rahmen, vieleicht steckt der die belastungen ja besser weg


----------



## JENSeits (31. Januar 2012)

Peter das liegt einfach an deiner KM-Leistung und deinem Antritt!


----------



## Peter88 (31. Januar 2012)

@domme02

ja, mit team lack


----------



## Peter88 (31. Januar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Peter das liegt einfach an deiner KM-Leistung und deinem Antritt!


poisen gibt 6 Jahre garantie auf den rahmen


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2012)

Peter88 schrieb:


> poisen gibt 6 Jahre garantie auf den rahmen



Auch für die Nutzung im Wettkampf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (31. Januar 2012)

jup


----------



## JENSeits (1. Februar 2012)

top!


----------



## JENSeits (1. Februar 2012)

Da die Dauerkarten für Pokalspiele ja nicht zählen gabs die entsprechende Karte halt dazu.
Und da ich ja auch mal auf ein Konzert möchte:


----------



## JENSeits (1. Februar 2012)

und noch etwas:

1x gebrauchtes HD-Housing
2x GoPro HD-Housing Verschluß
2x Bremsleitungsschelle für Fox 36 Van R






Danke an Grofa und Toxo für die schnelle und kostenlose Lieferung der Teile! Toxo hat nach dem ersten mal mit der falschen Größe sogar die passende nochmals gratis rausgehauen! 
So wünsche ich mir einen Support!


----------



## -Kiwi- (1. Februar 2012)

'ne Neue KeFü. 
Bin gespannt, wie sie sich schlagen wird. Das Gewicht ist jedenfalls top! 
Meine alte KeFü wog 185 Gramm.






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## poekelz (2. Februar 2012)

c/guide 2 - geil, berichte mal wie sie sich so macht.

Ich hab seit einem Jahr den c/guide 1 und das Teil tut absolut problemlos seinen Dienst


----------



## Surfjunk (2. Februar 2012)

Bei mir wurde aufgerüstet. 

Einmal DHX fürs Enduro






Race Face Atlas Fr






Und für die Birne ein FF. Bin schließlich Vater von 2 Kindern. 
Da ja die Vernuft nicht in der Birne ist sollte man das bisschen Verstand was noch da ist gut einschließen


----------



## JENSeits (2. Februar 2012)

So nen dicken Prügel?
Meinst nicht das der im Sommer ein wenig das letzte bisschen an Kopfinhalt zum kochen bringt?


----------



## Sgt.Green (2. Februar 2012)

Warum keinen Luftdämpfer im Enduro ?


----------



## Surfjunk (2. Februar 2012)

Jens, man achte auf die Luftöffnungen. 
Einen ganz geschlossen wollte ich überhaupt nicht. 

@Green
Die 300 Gramm mehr Gewicht in Anbetracht des Performance Vorteil von Stahl bin ich gerne bereit einzugehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (3. Februar 2012)

sah auf den ersten Blick nicht sonderlich belüftet aus 

ich hätte im Enduro ja kein Bock auf das Antriebsverhalten eines Stahls .. Warum kein Vivid Air?
Das Gewicht ist ja völlig Wumpe!


----------



## chucki_bo (3. Februar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Jens, man achte auf die Luftöffnungen.
> Einen ganz geschlossen wollte ich überhaupt nicht.



Was hast Du denn dafür hingelegt?? und was wiegt das Baby??


----------



## Surfjunk (3. Februar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ich hätte im Enduro ja kein Bock auf das Antriebsverhalten eines Stahls .. Warum kein Vivid Air?



Bei Spezi ist der Dämpfertausch nicht so einfach da die Dampferaufnahme ausgefräst ist. Das eine Vivid Air bekomme ich nur mit rumsägen und Schleifen am DÄmpfer rein. Also Garantie usw wäre dann futsch. 

Den DHX gibt es als Umrüstkit mit andere Anlenkung von Spezi. 

Nachdem ich so gute Erfahrungen mit dem Umrüsten der Lyrick auf U-Turn Coil gemacht hatte wollte ich das mal antesten. 
Ich muss sagen bis jetzt bin ich vom ansprechverhalten sehr begeistert. 
Aufgrund der anderen Anlenkung kann ich auch kein wippen beim Uphill feststellen. 
Eine Deistertour habe ich ja schon hinter mir mit der Kombi, alles gut. 
Wenn ich mir den Horror Wurzelteppich auf den Ü30 mal als Beispiel nehme habe ich enormen Performance Gewinn durch den DHX. 
Das Ding ging da wie auf Butter rüber. 

Der Helm kostet nen Hunni und liegt 1100g.


----------



## poekelz (3. Februar 2012)

Die Omme ist designmäßig auf jeden Fall schon mal top 

Fehlt nur noch ne fette Goggle oder fährst du den FF ohne Augengläser?

Für den DHX gibt´s auch Titanfedern, das spart 100 bis 150g!


----------



## Surfjunk (3. Februar 2012)

Ich bin ehrlich noch nicht sicher wegen den Goggles.

Probieren werde ich erstmal mit Brille, wenn das ******** ist dann gibt's richtige.


----------



## JENSeits (3. Februar 2012)

Ich hätte da ja noch eine Oakley im Angebot 
In der Bikemarktanzeige für den Helm müsste ein Bild mit drinsein


----------



## poekelz (3. Februar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich hätte da ja noch eine Oakley im Angebot
> In der Bikemarktanzeige für den Helm müsste ein Bild mit drinsein



Bei dem 661 Helm - ist das nicht ne Scott?? Oakley Crow sieht zwar ähnlich aus sollte aber auch Oakley drauf stehn oder?


----------



## JENSeits (3. Februar 2012)

ist Oakley, schau mal aufs Band drauf 
Mayhem MX, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## RolfK (3. Februar 2012)

Der Helm ist mal richtig schick 

Ich mag die Goggles nicht, habs öfters mit versucht, aber bin doch wieder bei einer Sportbrille gelandet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischer (3. Februar 2012)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Warum keinen Luftdämpfer im Enduro ?



Wäre auch bei nem Luftdämpfer geblieben. Stahlt spricht zwar echt besser an aber ich bezweifle mal, dass die Kennlinie deines Hinterbaus für einen Stahlfederdämpfer ausgelegt ist.
Könnte das ganze auch verschlechtern....

Mal ganz abgesehn vom mehrgewicht und davon, dass der Unterschied zwischen Luft und Stahl auch nicht wie Tag und nacht ist in sachen ansprechverhalten...


----------



## JENSeits (3. Februar 2012)

schön formuliert Niklas!


----------



## chucki_bo (4. Februar 2012)

Rischer schrieb:


> Wäre auch bei nem Luftdämpfer geblieben. Stahlt spricht zwar echt besser an aber ich bezweifle mal, dass die Kennlinie deines Hinterbaus für einen Stahlfederdämpfer ausgelegt ist.
> Könnte das ganze auch verschlechtern....
> .



Was hat die Kennlinie seines Hinterbaus mit Stahl oder Luft 
zu schaffen??? 

Das ist mir ne Spur zu hoch.


----------



## JENSeits (4. Februar 2012)

Progression / Endprogression etc pp .... 
Das kann er besser erklären!


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Progression / Endprogression etc pp ....
> Das kann er besser erklären!



Wobei je mehr Federweg desto besser mit Stahlfeder. Deshalb findet man z.B. Bei Dämpfern mit mehr als 150mm Federweg eigentlich nur noch welche mit Stahlfeder.


----------



## JENSeits (4. Februar 2012)

das ist mir bewusst, geht da ja auch ums Einsatzgebiet. Normalerweise geht ab 160mm ja der Bereich los indem es nur noch bergab gehen soll - da ist Performance wichtiger als Gewicht, voralldingen in der Standfestigkeit was Überhitzung / Verhärtung der Luftelemente angeht  Allerdings kann der Vivid Air schon einiges, was ich so erleben durfte.

Ich würde in einem oft auf Touren bewegtem Rad keinen Stahlfeder einbauen, zumal die Luftdämpfer immer und immer besser werden! Mein nächste Dämpfer würde ein BOS Air / CC DBA oder ein Monarch Plus werden. Letzteres wäre die Vernunftsversion!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> das ist mir bewusst, geht da ja auch ums Einsatzgebiet. Normalerweise geht ab 160mm ja der Bereich los indem es nur noch bergab gehen soll - da ist Performance wichtiger als Gewicht, voralldingen in der Standfestigkeit was Überhitzung / Verhärtung der Luftelemente angeht  Allerdings kann der Vivid Air schon einiges, was ich so erleben durfte.
> 
> Ich würde in einem oft auf Touren bewegtem Rad keinen Stahlfeder einbauen, zumal die Luftdämpfer immer und immer besser werden! Mein nächste Dämpfer würde ein BOS Air / CC DBA oder ein Monarch Plus werden. Letzteres wäre die Vernunftsversion!



Biken und Vernunft?


----------



## Surfjunk (4. Februar 2012)

Das Evo hat den selben Hinterbau und ist mit Stahl von Werk ab.
Der Dämpfer ist ein DHX RC2 OEM also von Spezi direkt.
Daher gehe ich mal von eine Anpassung des Dämpfer von Seiten des Herstellers aus.

Die die Evo Hebel ändert sich der Anlenkhebel unter anderen auch mit.

Ich gehe also davon aus wenn ich ein Kit das vom Hersteller im Original so angeboten wird nachrüste, das solche Dinge im Vorfeld positiv getestet worden sind.


----------



## Surfjunk (4. Februar 2012)

Ja den CC DBA hätte ich gern genommen.

Passt nicht und bekommt man ja nen Kleinwagen für.


----------



## -Kiwi- (4. Februar 2012)

Moin, Orkan.
Wieviel wiegt dein Enduro mit den aktualisierten Komponenten eigentlich?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (4. Februar 2012)

Muss ich mal wiegen, reiche ich nach.


----------



## JENSeits (4. Februar 2012)

Schwing dein Popo gleich in den Wald dann kannstes erleben!


----------



## -Kiwi- (4. Februar 2012)

Bei -15°C arbeiten meine Federelemente mehr schlecht als recht.


----------



## Surfjunk (4. Februar 2012)

Was ziehe ich nur (alles) an?
-14 Grad, das geht ja schon in Richtug Charakterbildung.


----------



## chucki_bo (4. Februar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Das Evo hat den selben Hinterbau und ist mit Stahl von Werk ab.
> Der Dämpfer ist ein DHX RC2 OEM also von Spezi direkt.
> Daher gehe ich mal von eine Anpassung des Dämpfer von Seiten des Herstellers aus.
> 
> ...



Jepp


----------



## JENSeits (4. Februar 2012)

Schichtenprinzip und Protektoren ... ach meine werden auch nicht besser arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asio (6. Februar 2012)

So hier mal meine Errungenschaften der letzten paar Wochen.





Meine neue 36 Van Rc2









Meine Wunderschöne Hope M4 Special Edition (mit getauschten Kolbendeckeln von grün auf rot und neu eloxierten Einstellschrauben am Bremsgriff. Waren auch grün und leuchten nu im schönen rot.) 
Zu guter letzt noch eine neue Sattelklemme





Nu hasst mich mein Bankkonto aber sowas von


----------



## Gr_Flash (6. Februar 2012)

Und schon fährt Sumse kein Unikat mehr...

Ne, im Ernst: Schöne Teile


----------



## chucki_bo (6. Februar 2012)

Schick. Aber den Gabelspritzschutzselberbau
montierst Du doch wieder ab oder???


----------



## Asio (6. Februar 2012)

Ja da kommt noch nen Ordentlicher ran. Aber als Notlösung macht er sich ganz gut.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (7. Februar 2012)

Wieso? Hat doch mehr Individualismus in sich als so ein Standard Ding für viel zu viel Geld ;-) für manche Dinge muss man echt kein Geld ausgeben. Dann lieber ne Hope


----------



## dertobi78 (7. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir ein bisschen mehr Halt auf dem Bike gekauft , wie Jens es empfohlen hat.





Ausprobieren werde ich aber erst, wenn es ein bissel wärmer ist.
War am Sonntag doch etwas zu kalt.

Leider musste ich meine RS Reverb jetzt einschicken.

Schöne Grüße, Tobi


----------



## Mountain77 (7. Februar 2012)

Mit der Fettpackung bei der Sudpin meint es der Hersteller gut. Ich dachte nach der ersten Ausfahrt ich hätte nen fetten Käfer pürriert.

Nen Upgrade für die Werkstatt. Heute war bei mir der Feedback Sports Pro Elite Montageständer in der Post. 
Erster Eindruck qualitativ sehr hochwertig, stabil und leicht, rot eloxiert, tolle Klemmfunktion. 
Ich freu mich aufs basteln.


----------



## slang (8. Februar 2012)

So, endlich kann der slang hier auch wieder mal posten 
das hat er so neues:






XT-Bremsen fürs Hardtail, Bremsklötze für die Stadträder der besseren Hälfte und fürs eigene, und nen Ständer hart zum abstellen im Keller


----------



## the_Shot (8. Februar 2012)

Alter Schwede, da hat der Slango aber mal richtig zu gehaun Feine Sachen, was hat der Ständer gekostet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (8. Februar 2012)

Schnäppchen von Rose Versand


----------



## slang (8. Februar 2012)

17 e bei rose, der ist top


----------



## the_Shot (8. Februar 2012)

geiler Preis glaub den schieß ich mir auch


----------



## Gr_Flash (9. Februar 2012)

Mit der Martha nicht mehr zufrieden?


----------



## gooni11 (9. Februar 2012)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Mit der Martha nicht mehr zufrieden?



Bremse war am AusgleichbehÃ¤lter bzw an dem Geberkolben undicht.
Ich denke das ist der Grund fÃ¼r die neue.
KÃ¶nnte man auch evt reparieren.... Muss man aber nichtð
Mfg


----------



## slang (9. Februar 2012)

Der linke Griff ist defenitiv undicht, und bei der Kälte letztens haben beide Luft gezogen. Ich werde die sicherlich auch sezieren, aber will das Bike auch nicht länger als Baustelle rumstehen haben  Und wöchentlich entlüften und ständig verschmierte Handschuhe ist auch nervig 
Und öfter mal was neues, ist ja auch ganz schön 

Deine ist doch am Sonntag auch ausgestiegen, sagte mir jedenfalls shoti

Und heute nen kurze Testfahrt zur Arbeit, die XT gefällt mir sehr gut. Super Ergonomie, ohne Einfahren schon gute Bremswirkung. Griffweitenverstellung hat bei meiner Marta auch nicht wirklich was getan, bisher hab ich keine Kritikpunkte für die XT. Ausser vielleicht, dass ich jetz überlegen kann, auf 10fach umzurüsten um die I-Spec Schellen nehmen zu können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asio (10. Februar 2012)

Jetzt ist auch das Travelbag bei mir eingetroffen. Nu muss ich nur noch die Gelegenheit beim Schopf packen, mir nen Flieger suchen der und in den warmen Süden fliegen. Macht aufjedenfall schonmal nen sehr stabielen Eindruck. Am Woende mal das Rad verpacken und etwas durch die Gegend ziehen. 




P.S.: Hat wer Erfahrung mit Weißen Schaltzügen?(Jagwire Ripcord L3) Also ob die schnell Dreckig aussehen und nicht mehr richtig sauber zu machen sind nachher?


----------



## JENSeits (10. Februar 2012)

Yeah! Da habe ich auch schon oft drüber nachgedacht, aber bisher hab ich ja noch nichtmal 1mal im Leben im Flieger gesessen


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2012)

Asio schrieb:


> Jetzt ist auch das Travelbag bei mir eingetroffen. Nu muss ich nur noch die Gelegenheit beim Schopf packen, mir nen Flieger suchen der und in den warmen Süden fliegen. Macht aufjedenfall schonmal nen sehr stabielen Eindruck. Am Woende mal das Rad verpacken und etwas durch die Gegend ziehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit den weißen Zügen musst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen. Die sehen nach jedem Putzen wieder weiß aus bzw. der Dreck haftet auch nicht außerordentlich stark drauf.


----------



## Gr_Flash (10. Februar 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Deine ist doch am Sonntag auch ausgestiegen, sagte mir jedenfalls shoti
> 
> Und heute nen kurze Testfahrt zur Arbeit, die XT gefällt mir sehr gut. Super Ergonomie, ohne Einfahren schon gute Bremswirkung.



Jau, die war nach der Bibberrunde komplett leer - wahrscheinlich auch am Hebel irgendwo. Habe die Schraube für den Schlauch mal etwas nachgezogen und hoffe, dass das erstmal hält. Ansonsten muss ich nochmal dran.

Dann wünsch ich dir stressfreies Bremsen mit der Neuen


----------



## Asio (10. Februar 2012)

@JENSeits: kannst dir ja mal anschauen kommen. Wenn du möchtest.

@ohneworte: Okay dann werde ich mir mal nen Satz bestellen. Hoffe das Konto lässt das noch zu.


----------



## JENSeits (10. Februar 2012)

Werde ich bei Gelegenheit gerne mal tun!
Wo müsste ich dahin kommen?


----------



## poekelz (10. Februar 2012)

Ich habe schon länger gejagt, aber dann letzte Woche dieses Schnäppchen für keine 50 (nagelneu vom Händler) in der Bucht geschossen, dass dann heute vom Paketonkel gebracht wurde:






Passt perfekt und die Oakley M-Frame geht auch noch rein!


----------



## wiehenrenner (10. Februar 2012)

Was die Helme angeht wird ja fleissig aufgerüstet hier Sieht gut aus der Giro  Was wiegt der denn? Für Touren sind die nur leider echt nicht geeignet. Wenn ich zum Turm fahre müsste ich mir meine Birne an den Rucksack hengen, oder meinem Kupf geht es bis dahin wie Block 4 in Fukushima


----------



## poekelz (10. Februar 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Was die Helme angeht wird ja fleissig aufgerüstet hier Sieht gut aus der Giro  Was wiegt der denn?



gewogen rund nen Kilo, die Carbonversion ist sicherlich leichter, aber der FF ist als Zweithelm (eigentlich hab ich jetzt 3) fürs grobe gedacht und da sollten nicht gleich 300 Kracher für aufgerufen werden.


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. Februar 2012)

... ich hab auch mal wieder was Neues.









... und noch nen Satz Rocket Ron 2.25.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr_Flash (11. Februar 2012)

Sind die Griffe aus Gummi?

Übrigens geiles Pic mit Ulle


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. Februar 2012)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Sind die Griffe aus Gummi?
> 
> Übrigens geiles Pic mit Ulle



Die Griffe sind aus Schaumgummi oder so ähnlich. Gibt's auch von Ritchey, etc.. Sind aber klasse von der Haptik her und über 100g leichter als die Schraubgriffe vorher. 

Ulle's Besuch bei uns mußte ich ausnutzen. Hab mir daher schnell mein Trikot für ne Signierung ins Büro bringen lassen.


----------



## kris. (11. Februar 2012)

Nix fürs Bike, aber ich wollte hier auch mal wieder posten:







Ein wenig Zubehör für die noch zu bestellenden Deputy-Sheriff-Trikots...


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. Februar 2012)

Klasse! 

... besser wären die aber mit ner Lippischen Rose und dem Text "Kreis Lippe".  Bei den vielen Gesetzlosen da drüben kann etwas Ordnung nicht schaden.


----------



## kris. (12. Februar 2012)

Dann wär es aber ein deutsches Hoheitszeichen und damit lass ich mich lieber nicht im Wald erwischen. 

Es gibt auch noch ein Patch für "Conservation Officer", also Mitarbeiter der Nationalpark-Behörden. Mal sehen ob ich mir des auch noch schiesse.


----------



## chucki_bo (15. Februar 2012)

KS SuperNatural. 

Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch auf das max. zul. 
Fahrergewicht runterhungern.  - 90kg





Later
chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (15. Februar 2012)

Ach geht zur Not auch so 

110kg bei ebenfalls 90kg maximal haben eigentlich ganz ok gehalten


----------



## Surfjunk (15. Februar 2012)

Sauber, dann müssen wir jetzt ja nicht mehr am Traileinstieg auf dich warten.


----------



## chucki_bo (15. Februar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Sauber, dann müssen wir jetzt ja nicht mehr am Traileinstieg auf dich warten.



DU kennst das Gefühl des Wartens auf chucki_bo
doch gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (15. Februar 2012)




----------



## Surfjunk (15. Februar 2012)

Na, da fallen mir aber mal so 1-28 mal direkt ein


----------



## poekelz (16. Februar 2012)

Vertragt euch und seit nett zueinander 

Sieht genauso aus wie meine Stütze...scheint wohl die gleiche zu sein 

Eigentlich warte ich ja immer noch darauf, das mal jemand so eine Variostütze aus Carbon unter 400g zu einem einigermaßen bezahlbaren Kurs anbietet...


----------



## JENSeits (16. Februar 2012)

Wieso? Momentan verkaufen sich die normalen doch noch sehr gut!


----------



## poekelz (16. Februar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Wieso? Momentan verkaufen sich die normalen doch noch sehr gut!



...aber die sind mir eigentlich VIEEEEEEEEL zu schwer


----------



## nippelspanner (16. Februar 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...aber die sind mir eigentlich VIEEEEEEEEL zu schwer



...sind sie zu schwer, bist Du zu schwach...!
Wer so rumheult, wird ins Weight-Weeny-Forum strafversetzt und darf nur noch in Lycra-Pelle auf Waldautobahnen rumeiern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (16. Februar 2012)




----------



## poekelz (16. Februar 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> ...sind sie zu schwer, bist Du zu schwach...!
> Wer so rumheult, wird ins Weight-Weeny-Forum strafversetzt und darf nur noch in Lycra-Pelle auf Waldautobahnen rumeiern!



Nee, für Lycrapelle ist meine Figur zu weit aus der Form und meine Kondition reicht für die Racefraktion auch nicht wirklich...dann fahr ich lieber mit der Schweren Variostütze rum!


----------



## chucki_bo (16. Februar 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Nee, für Lycrapelle ist meine Figur zu weit aus der Form und meine Kondition reicht für die Racefraktion auch nicht wirklich...dann fahr ich lieber mit der Schweren Variostütze rum!



Nein. Bitte in Volllycra. Ich mach Bilders und stelle die
bestimmt nicht hier rein.


----------



## poekelz (16. Februar 2012)

ARSCH!!

...ich bin übrigens noch weit U90 im Gegensatz zu dir.


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Februar 2012)

ueber 90?


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Februar 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Nein. Bitte in Volllycra. Ich mach Bilders und stelle die
> bestimmt nicht hier rein.



Gott bewahre


----------



## the_Shot (16. Februar 2012)

So Jungs zurück zum Thema, hier mal ein kleiner Ausschnitt meiner Neuerungen

was für oben:













was für die Fingers:





und was für die Beinchen, die zarten






Auf ein neues...


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Februar 2012)

Uni, welche Bolle ist das den?


----------



## the_Shot (16. Februar 2012)

Ist die BollÃ© Tracker, gibts in klar, grau, gelb und dunkel getÃ¶nt. Hab sie von meinem Ã¶rtlichen Werkzeugfritzen und kostet ca. 13â¬ inkl. MwSt. bei dem Preis kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Februar 2012)

Das ist wirklich preiswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (16. Februar 2012)

Noch ein Kandidat für nen Frühlingsausflug nach Braunlage . Letzten Herbst waren wir ja nur zu viert.


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Februar 2012)

Diesmal komme ich auch mit.


----------



## kris. (16. Februar 2012)

Soll er gleich alles wieder kaputt machen?!


----------



## RolfK (16. Februar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Diesmal komme ich auch mit.



 




kris. schrieb:


> Soll er gleich alles wieder kaputt machen?!



Warum nicht, besser Sascha als wie ich


----------



## chucki_bo (16. Februar 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> arsch!!
> 
> ...ich bin übrigens noch weit u90 im gegensatz zu dir.



gefällt mir


----------



## chucki_bo (16. Februar 2012)

@Shot: Ist das ein Airtech?? Da habe ich nämlich ein
Auge drauf geworfen.

chucki_bo


----------



## the_Shot (17. Februar 2012)

@ Chucki, ist n Fury RL.
@ Rolf, Braunlage, da bin ich dabei.
@ Kris, ich kann da nix für, das war schon so als ich es bekommen habe;-)


----------



## JENSeits (17. Februar 2012)

@ Braunlage: dicken 

@ Shot: Nette Einkäufe! Sind das die IXS Knee Guard Signiture Roger Rinderknecht?  Ist die Bolle als Bikebrille für die Halbschale gedacht?


----------



## the_Shot (17. Februar 2012)

THX Jens, sind IXS Hammer, hab mir aber auch noch n paar 661 Kyle Strait geholt. Die IXS sitzen irgendwie komisch 
Die Bollé hab ich mir für meinen AM Helm geholt, hatte vorher sone billige Brille von BOC, die ist immer runter gerutscht. Falls das mit dem Kopfgurt stört, kann man den auch ohne Probleme entfernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (18. Februar 2012)

So ich habe meine Beiden Lampen mal ein wenig für mich angepasst. Das ist alles eher ein Provisorium, aber die halten ja bekanntlich am längsten 

*Angefangen mit der Helmlampe*

Taster samt LED-Anzeige von der Treiberplatine entfernt und auf externe Lochraster verlegt. Verklebt und fertig ist der IP54 Schutz 
Dazu dann gescheite Steckverbinder, damit die Verbindung nicht abreist 

Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte:









*
Lenkerlampe*

Auch hier habe ich den Taster extern gelegt, auch wieder auf Lochraster. Diesmal habe ich aber die rote LED im Gehäuse gelassen und die grüne als rote in den Taster gelegt. Der Taster ist direkt mit dem Gehäuse verbunden und mit einer Lampenhalterung von (ich glaube) Cateye am Lenker montiert - funktioniert super mitm Daumen!
Ansonsten den Akkustecker wieder gewechselt und fertig war der Spaß 

Bilder:










Der erste Test im Zusammenspiel überzeugt, bietet sogar genug Licht für die GoPro HD2.





Allerdings warte ich immer noch (1,5 Monate) auf die neuen Streulinsen aus Amerika 


Soweit von mir,
liebe Grüße


Jens


PS: Klick auf die Bilder für den Sprung ins entsprechende Album mit ein paar weiteren Fotos


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Februar 2012)

Jens meine sind schon da. 
Eine bekommt Frank.
Zwei brauche ich selber also kannst du gerne eine haben.


----------



## JENSeits (18. Februar 2012)

Das wäre super! Ich werde Paypal mal auf die Kaufsache aufmerksam machen ...


----------



## chucki_bo (18. Februar 2012)

Was wollt ihr eigentlich alle n8s im Wald?? Fürchterlich.


----------



## JENSeits (18. Februar 2012)

Da kommen dir wenigstens keine Gut-Wetter-Biker in die Quere!


----------



## kris. (18. Februar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (18. Februar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Da kommen dir wenigstens keine Gut-Wetter-Biker in die Quere!


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Februar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Das wäre super! Ich werde Paypal mal auf die Kaufsache aufmerksam machen ...



Kommst du vorbei?


----------



## JENSeits (18. Februar 2012)

Das muss ich mal schauen  Eilt nicht ... Aber vllt habe ich Heute Abend ja große Langeweile


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Februar 2012)

Ruf vorher bitte an, wir haben Kinder.


----------



## JENSeits (18. Februar 2012)

Schon klar Mensch!


----------



## gooni11 (19. Februar 2012)

Moin
Hier slango ..... Für dich extra in groß
Is nix weltbewegendes..... 105 er Austattung....
Aber endlich wieder Renner fahren


----------



## JENSeits (19. Februar 2012)

pfui deibel


----------



## pecto69 (19. Februar 2012)

Viiiiel zu schmaaaaale Laufräder.....

Dirk


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Februar 2012)

Und Jens, Linse schon getestet?

Gooni nicht das wir uns Sorgen um dich machen müssen


----------



## slang (19. Februar 2012)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Hier slango ..... Für dich extra in groß
> Is nix weltbewegendes..... 105 er Austattung....
> Aber endlich wieder Renner fahren



Danke

aber das ist ja gar nichts aus Plastik!!! 

105er ist doch gut, aber Taq Stuetze? Das ist doch Biko oder so 

Ist das nicht unter deiner Würde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (19. Februar 2012)

nein, keine Zeit bisher 
Aber ein danke nochmal an dich!


----------



## poekelz (19. Februar 2012)

Angelo,...naja es ist halt blau...hmm nicht so mein Ding... 

(also ich hätte von dir da ein bisschen mehr STYLE erwartet)


----------



## kris. (27. Februar 2012)

Hab dann auch mal wieder aufgerüstet. Jetzt kann ich auch Nachts reiten!
Also auf dem Bike und so. Ihr wisst schon... 







Leider kann ich sie noch nicht nutzen, da der blöde Verkäufer entgegen der Artikelbeschreibung keinen Adapter für das Netzteil mitgeschickt hat. Ist aber schon bestellt. 

An alle anderen Besitzer: Wie habt habt ihr den Sockel am Helm befestigt? Nur Kabelbinder. oder auch die Riemen die dran sind genutzt?


----------



## JENSeits (27. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte es abgeschnitten und neu angenäht, damit du es links und rechts ohne den 3ten Strap festziehen kannst. Kabelbinder könnten auch gut funktionieren.

Kleiner Tipp: Tausch die Steckverbinder gegen Modelle von z.B. Tamiya aus  Sonst gehen sie dir einfach mal auseinander oder haben einen Wackelkontakt = nicht fein bei voller Fahrt im Wald!


----------



## slang (27. Februar 2012)

Ich seh nix, das Bild ist so klein. Mach die Lampe mal an

Sauerei, schon editiert


----------



## Surfjunk (27. Februar 2012)

So gehts auch

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9116879&postcount=1365


----------



## slang (27. Februar 2012)

Ich hab meine nur am Lenker, aber wie wärs mit einfachen Klettband?


----------



## kris. (27. Februar 2012)

@ Slang


----------



## kris. (27. Februar 2012)

Klett ist ne gute Idee. Get leichter wieder ab als Kabelbinder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (28. Februar 2012)

jetzt fehlt dir nur noch so eine Streuscheibe, 

für die breite Ausleuchtung .


----------



## kris. (28. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine übrig...


----------



## chucki_bo (28. Februar 2012)

Wofür brauchst Du denn überhaupt ne Lampe??

  

*schonwegsein*


----------



## nextfriday (28. Februar 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Klett ist ne gute Idee. Get leichter wieder ab als Kabelbinder...



Klett geht manchmal aber auch zuleicht ab. Ich habe mit dem Zeug an anderer Stelle eher mäßige Erfahrung gemacht. Aber wenn ich im Wald mal ne Lampe mit Klett daran finde, weiß ich ja wem sie gehört und sage dir dann bescheid. : winken:


----------



## the_Shot (28. Februar 2012)

Dann nimmste das hochwertige Klett von Velcro, verwendet unsere Produktion nur! Der Kleber von dem Zeug ist der Teufel in Tape Gestalt und die Klettverbindung ist auch sehr stramm! Ich klette mir mit mit dem Zeug immer die Cams ans Möppi!


----------



## nextfriday (28. Februar 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Dann nimmste das hochwertige Klett von Velcro, verwendet unsere Produktion nur! Der Kleber von dem Zeug ist der Teufel in Tape Gestalt und die Klettverbindung ist auch sehr stramm! Ich klette mir mit mit dem Zeug immer die Cams ans Möppi!



Der Kleber hat bei mir eigentlich keine Probleme verursacht, sondern die Textilseite ist nass und dreckig geworden. Ich hatte an meinem Trippelchen die Kabel von den Blinkern damit am Rahmen festmachen wollen und bin dann auf Kabelbinder umgestiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (28. Februar 2012)

Ja, da geb ich Dir Recht, wenn die Flauschseite richtig eingesaut ist, dann hälts nicht mehr richtig. Bin aber der Meinung, dass bei nem Yeti die Hakenseite reicht. Der hat doch genug Flausch


----------



## kris. (28. Februar 2012)

Klappe, Stadler und Waldorf!


----------



## the_Shot (28. Februar 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Klappe, Stadler und Waldorf!



Zwing mich nicht mitm Rasierer um die Ecke zu kommen oder kommen Yetis auch in die Mauser


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (28. Februar 2012)

Ich hab auch was Neues!! Ich kann nur noch keine Bilder davon machen


----------



## kris. (28. Februar 2012)

Dann heul hier nicht rum!


----------



## Tori0909 (28. Februar 2012)

Habe auch was neues, nur noch keine Fotos.

*PD-M520 Pedal schwarz*

*SH-M087G MTB Schuhe*


Gruß Alex


----------



## kris. (28. Februar 2012)

da rüstet aber jemand schnell auf


----------



## JENSeits (29. Februar 2012)

Soo, rechts jetzt mal eine Digicam für mich. Ein Geschenk meiner Schwester, da sie aufgerüstet hat 






Inside: Transcend 8GB SDHC Class 10 (Sprich auch für die GoPro schnell genug, falls die 32GB mal nicht reichen )

Links: Transcend USB 3.0 Kartenleser


----------



## crossboss (1. März 2012)

Allmoutain Plus Familienzuwachs_*  Scott LT 30 2012*_


nochmal etwas größer für sehschwache.......................http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1070352


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (1. März 2012)

Hat mal jemand ne Lupe? ;-) 

Morgen gibts Bilder von mir, hab das Cagua eben abgeholt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (1. März 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Allmoutain Plus Familienzuwachs_*  Scott LT 30 2012*_
> 
> 
> nochmal etwas größer für sehschwache.......................http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1070352



Welcome back Jörg, Du alter Ork-Jäger! 

... das Scott ist echt der Hammer! Genau nach meinem Geschmack! 
Sind das Sektkorken im Lenker?


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (1. März 2012)

Danke für das Verständnis gegenüber Sehbehinderten  Schickes Teil! (War das nur bei mir ca 100x70 groß?!^^)


----------



## crossboss (1. März 2012)

Ja und Ja! Das erste Bild ist mir etwas mickrig entsprungen, öhm.....tja. So klein ist das in Large auch garnicht!
Ich hab das neue Teil halt entsprechend eingeweiht und getauft Außerdem ist mir der Scottlenker etwas zu schmal geraten mit 720 mm. Moderne Lenkerendstopfen mit Fuselgeruch,-
Jörg


----------



## slang (1. März 2012)

Das Bild ist etwas klein.
Ist das nen 29er?


----------



## crossboss (2. März 2012)

Um eventuelle Fragen mal aufzulösen. Bei mir selbverständlich only _*Twentysixer*_ ,Na logo!!!Und da ich ja Maschinenbauingenieur bin ist das Teil aus recyclingfähigem, robustem Alu für nach Gebrauch und so...........
_*Hans Dampf *_bereift mit _*180 vo./185mm hi*_. Scott nennt das _*Allmountain*_! 
Stimmt auch, denn es fährt sich auch mit vollem Federweg super bergauf, runter eh! Super Enduro wäre aber auch richtig , wenn ich mir endlich mal nen vernünftig breiten Lenker gekauft habe.
Jörg


----------



## dertobi78 (2. März 2012)

Hallo,

nachdem sich der Einsatzbereich meines Bikes im letzten Jahr doch mehr und mehr ins Gelände verlagert hat habe ich heute mein Stumpi abgeholt. 





Leider nur ein Handybild und im Wohnzimmer. Das ist ja nicht der natürliche Lebensraum. Egal.

Ein super Teil !!!!! 

Schöne Grüße, Tobi


----------



## -Kiwi- (2. März 2012)

Schönes Stumpi! 

Gesendet von meinem SGS2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## criscross (2. März 2012)

Gute Wahl


----------



## slang (2. März 2012)

Specialeiser unter sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (2. März 2012)




----------



## dertobi78 (2. März 2012)

Danke.

Ich bin von 300m auf der Straße schon ganz begeistert.

Hatte ja auch vorher nur nen Hardtail.

Die Leitung von der Reverb wird noch neu verlegt. Das vorgesehene Loch im Rahmen ist 4, die Leitung 5mm dick. Für unterm Tretlager war sie zu kurz. Also neue Leitung. Und dann ist´s perfekt.


----------



## Xeleux (2. März 2012)

hay tobi ... was für`n schöner hobel , aber das sagte ich dir ja schon 
In natura sieht es noch viel geiler aus ...


----------



## dertobi78 (2. März 2012)

Xeleux schrieb:


> hay tobi ... was für`n schöner hobel , aber das sagte ich dir ja schon
> In natura sieht es noch viel geiler aus ...



Ich habs nochmal vom Sofa geholt und bin ne kleine Runde gefahren.


----------



## Surfjunk (2. März 2012)

Neue Schlappen und Schläuche um Gewicht abzuspecken. 
Ist aber der F und nicht der auf dem Bild zu sehende R


----------



## -Kiwi- (2. März 2012)

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (2. März 2012)

Was ist denn hier los Leute?? OWL rüstet seine Bikes auf?!?


----------



## slang (2. März 2012)

700 Gramm für nen 2,25er Reifen ist jetzt aber nicht Leichtbau


----------



## criscross (2. März 2012)

putz mal die Brille, ist nen 2.35


----------



## slang (2. März 2012)

criscross schrieb:


> putz mal die Brille, ist nen 2.35



Oh sorry,
dann nehm ich alles zurück


----------



## kris. (3. März 2012)

Sehr gutes Gewicht für nen 2.35er DH...
Was kostet der Schlauch?


----------



## -Kiwi- (3. März 2012)

Hi.
Ist kein DH-Reifen, sondern in der Ausführung eher AM,EN,FR. Hat auch nur eine Einfach-Karkasse.
"Dh" steht da standardmäßig 'drauf.

Schöne Grüße, Kiwi.


----------



## kris. (3. März 2012)

Stimmt, als Single-Ply kein reinrassiger DH, aber das Gewicht ist trotzdem gut.


----------



## -Kiwi- (3. März 2012)

Das Gewicht ist echt klasse. Die "F"-Variante ist in der Ausführung sogar noch ein klein wenig leichter.

P.S.: Witziges Avatar. Muss immer schmunzeln, wenn ich es sehe.


----------



## kris. (3. März 2012)

Was für´n Avatar?! Passfoto!


----------



## Surfjunk (3. März 2012)

Ich hatte die jetzt von Bike-Components.de fÃ¼r 27.95â¬ das StÃ¼ck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (4. März 2012)

Ich glaub der Kris muß mal beim Kaiser biken oder Kiwi
beim Hermann. Kiwi, wenn Du Kris mal live gesehen hast,
dann musst Du nicht schmunzeln! 

... Du pisst Dir garantiert vor Lachen in die Hose!


----------



## the_Shot (4. März 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> wenn Du Kris mal live gesehen hast,
> dann musst Du nicht schmunzeln!
> 
> ... Du pisst Dir garantiert vor Lachen in die Hose!


----------



## JENSeits (4. März 2012)

@ Kiwi: Schau mal ins OWL-Treffen-Video ... da hält Kris sein Passkopf ins Bild!


----------



## kris. (4. März 2012)

Ich glaub der Wichtel muss nochmal nen bischen zurecht gestutzt werden!


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. März 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Wichtel muss nochmal nen bischen zurecht gestutzt werden!



Das glaube ich nicht, Tim!  ... ähhh Kris!!!


----------



## crossboss (4. März 2012)

Das Gewicht vom Minion liegt ja fast auf dem Niveau vom neuen Mountain King 2,4 . Nicht mal so schwer. Aber rollt der auch rauf? Zmindest hilft der Latexgummi dabei!
Jörg


----------



## poekelz (4. März 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Das Gewicht vom Minion liegt ja fast auf dem Niveau vom neuen Mountain King 2,4 . Nicht mal so schwer. Aber rollt der auch rauf? Zmindest hilft der Latexgummi dabei!
> Jörg



Halloooo?!
Nen MK2 2.4 Protection wiegt nur 630g (meine gewogen) - bei 2 Schlappen immerhin 140g - also noch Welten


----------



## slang (4. März 2012)

Sag ich doch die ganze Zeit.
700 gramm für nen 2,35er Reifen ist viel
Zumal wenn es nen Maxxis ist. Real ist das dann ja nen 2,1er


----------



## Surfjunk (4. März 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Halloooo?!
> Nen MK2 2.4 Protection wiegt nur 630g (meine gewogen) - bei 2 Schlappen immerhin 140g - also noch Welten



Shice, damit hätte ich die 15kg Grenze gepackt. 
Jetzt muss ich mir doch den Schweineteuren LRS kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (5. März 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Halloooo?!
> Nen MK2 2.4 Protection wiegt nur 630g (meine gewogen) - bei 2 Schlappen immerhin 140g - also noch Welten





Shice, dann ist die Contiseriensteruung 70 Grämmer zu meinen Ungunsten ausgegangen. Dafür habe ich aber ne Rubber Queen 2,4 am Vo Rad die nur 10 Gramm über der Contiangabe liegt. Der Conti Mk ist übrigends an den Stollen auch nur 56mm auf meiner 21  mm Enduro-Felge. Die Rubber Queen 2,4  immerhin 60mm breit, an Karkasse und  Stollen , und der Außendurchmesser ist mind. noch 1cm Größer. Und Tubeless spar ich mir Schlauch 130 Gramm pro Rad, gegen Milch, 50 Gramm. Kann ich also gut mit leben. Vielleicht hab ich auch deshalb beim MK so selten Plattfüße hinten
Jörg


----------



## poekelz (5. März 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Shice, damit hätte ich die 15kg Grenze gepackt.
> Jetzt muss ich mir doch den Schweineteuren LRS kaufen



Du kannst ja auch noch deinen 900er Lenker auf Normalmaß kürzen


----------



## crossboss (5. März 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Halloooo?!
> Nen MK2 2.4 Protection wiegt nur 630g (meine gewogen) - bei 2 Schlappen immerhin 140g - also noch Welten



@ Poekelz. :mh, da hast Du die MK 2,4 Protektion aber gut ausgesucht. Eigendlich ist das ja auch nurn echter 2,2er nach Norm 

Also der Fehletteufel war auch noch da. Mein Conti wiegt doch nur knappe 670 Grämmer. Irrtum . Aber die Paar Grämmchen machen bei meinen 100 kg den Kohl nicht fett oder? Ist dann auch nur 20 Gramm über der Contiangabe, da  gibts doch Schlimmeres denk ich Übrigends wiegt der ganze LRS Shimano 776 mit den Contis und großen Bremsscheibchen üppige 4,4 KG. Mir machts das aber nichts solange die nicht unter mir wegknicken . Für ein 180er Enduro ist das auch gar nicht mal so viel


----------



## poekelz (5. März 2012)

Asche auf mein Haupt.

Ich habe versehentlich das Gewicht mit dem RubberQueen 2.2 verwechselt.

Kommt davon wenn man alles auf einem Schmierzettel notiert 

Also

Rubber Queen 2.2 = 630g gewogen
Mountain King 2 Protection 2.4 = 670g gewogen


----------



## kris. (5. März 2012)

Schlimmer als im Leichtbau-Thread hier!


----------



## JENSeits (5. März 2012)

Dachte ich mir auch 

Ich hab hier etwas "Neues", naja ich würde sagen eher ein super Kulanter-Deal vom Fiskars Kundenservice aus Herford.
Nen 5er für die Katalogbildkasse:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (5. März 2012)

zum Stollen nachscheiden


----------



## JENSeits (5. März 2012)

alles für den besten Grip!


----------



## poekelz (5. März 2012)

Die kann man im Wald im Mom. gut gebrauchen, auf jedem neu entdeckten Trail liegen Baumreste rum - meist dünn genug für so eine nette Klappsäge.


----------



## JENSeits (5. März 2012)

Wiegt halt nur 98gr und kann bis 7cm ohne Probleme sägen  Geht da durch wie Butter!

Befindet sich 365 Tage im Jahr im Rucksack


----------



## crossboss (6. März 2012)

und was muß man dafür hinlegen?
Jörg


----------



## JENSeits (6. März 2012)

ich hab sie mal in DÃ¤nemark fÃ¼r umgerechnet 15â¬ gekauft, hier kostet sie:  20â¬ in der kurzen Version


----------



## slang (6. März 2012)

Na, so langsam wirds ja mit den Waffen zeigen hier,

Waldi; mach mal nen Foto von deinem Klappspaten


----------



## Tori0909 (7. März 2012)

Hi...

habe mal wieder was neues.....

XLC PRO VARIO SATTELSTÜTZE SP-T04 REMOTE 31.6 KIND SHOCK 

Bilder folgen. 

Alex


----------



## wiehenrenner (7. März 2012)

Damit mein 16 Jahre alter Jack Wolfskin Rucksack mal in Rente darf...


----------



## JENSeits (7. März 2012)

Tip Top -- Sind die anderen Sachen auch alle gekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (7. März 2012)

Jau, das Deuter Trinksystem ist schon im Rucksack versteckt ;-) 
Und ne Blur B1 Google für den FF habe ich mir gegönnt. Reicht für mich völlig aus da ich den ja nicht soviel trage, und die passt perfekt auf den O'Neal Fury. 
Jetzt steht gerade das schwierigste Projekt an. Habe dir ja gesagt das Sohnemann sein erstes MTB bekommen soll. Das wird nen grösserer Akt als die Besorgung des Pitchi


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (7. März 2012)

Mal schaun obs damit besser ist.


----------



## kris. (8. März 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Und ne Blur B1 Google für den FF habe ich mir gegönnt.


 
Da musste ich doch glatt erstmal *Gogglen* was damit gemeint ist.


----------



## chucki_bo (8. März 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Jetzt steht gerade das schwierigste Projekt an. Habe dir ja gesagt das Sohnemann sein erstes MTB bekommen soll. Das wird nen grösserer Akt als die Besorgung des Pitchi



Hast Du die neue BIKE ?? Da stehen einige Kinder-MTB drin im Test. Ich hab den Artikel zugegeben nur überflogen, da meine Tochter noch lieber Puppenwagen durch die Gegend schiebt (allerdings OFFROAD  - das macht mir Hoffnung), aber
etwaig ist da was interessantes dabei.

Blöte hat meiner Meinung nach auch einiges im Laden rumstehen...

Later

chucki_bo


----------



## wiehenrenner (8. März 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Da musste ich doch glatt erstmal *Gogglen* was damit gemeint ist.


 

*Mist* Macht der Gewohnheit......  

@Chucki, bei BlÃ¶te habe ich auch schon geschaut. Das Speci Hotrock sieht so gesehen recht gut aus. Leider ist es im 20 Zoll Bereich bei den KinderrÃ¤dern recht schwierig. 
Die namhaften Hersteller wie Cube, Scott Speci tun sich alle nicht viel, ausser das Cube keine Federgabeln verkauft. Aus meiner Sicht sind diese RÃ¤der alle qualitativ nicht so gut wie es das Schild auf dem Rahmen vermuten lieÃe. Die kleinen RÃ¤der wiegen -nachgemessen- 11-12 kg. Das ist in der Relation nen Hammer zum Kindergewicht. Die Gabeln sind in dem Bereich eher Show und Mehrgewicht. Bei den leichten Kindern sprechen die eh noch nicht an.
Es wird wohl entweder dieses

http://www.islabikes.co.uk/bike_pages/beinn20lrg.html

oder als Alternative dieses

http://www.superior.cz/de/kolektion-2012/deti-a-juniori/junior/20449-xc-20-panda-green.html

geben. Das Isla wiegt 8,8 kg. nachgemessen vllt. 9,5 das rechne mal um als Ersparnis was die Kurzen nicht mittschleppen mÃ¼ssen.
Und nach gebrauchten RÃ¤dern muss man gar nicht schauen, die Preise sind so versaut das Du nen neues kaufen kannst und nach 2 Jahren mit 70 â¬ Wertverlust wiederverkaufen kannst.
Na gucken wir mal was es wird. 
Ach ja die Bike habe ich nicht, aber den Test gibt wohl es als kostenlosen Download. werde mir den mal anschauen.


----------



## poekelz (8. März 2012)

OK, dann solltest du mal doch die Bike lesen.

Mein Sohn hat im letztne Jahr mit 5 1/2 ein Cube Team Kid 200 von Blöte bekommen (die Farbe Raceline Green hat er sich selbst ausgesucht). 

Er ist dort mit seinem kleinen Puky selber (also mit mir) hin gefahren (ca. 8km von uns) und hat das Rad dort probe gefahren.
Es hat keine Federgabel, aber in der Größe wird eh nur bleischwerer Schrott verkauft, der nicht federt und deshalb kann man getrost drauf verzichten.

Zum Gewicht: Klar sind die Bikes der Spezialanbieter leichter, aber mit ein wenig Tuning, z.B. gescheite Pedale (richtige Flats), Reifen und Schläuche von Schwalbe, lässt sich da mit vertretbarem Aufwand noch ordenlich was holen.

Wir waren damit auch schon ein paar mal im Wald (Reesberg) und er fährt damit echt gut (teilw. beängstigend schnell). Beim letztjährigen 1000 Räder Bünde, hat der die 23km trotz schlechten Wetters ohne Murren gefahren.

...also meiner Meinung nach erst mal völlig ausreichend.


----------



## wiehenrenner (8. März 2012)

Das Cube ist auch (noch) in der Auswahl. Habe dazu auch nen Thread im Kinderforum erstellt. 
Das Rad ist sicher auch nicht schlecht. Kostet jedoch ca. 260,- + neue Schläuche und Reifen dann bin ich über 300 Euronen. Das Isla kostet mit anderen Reifen und inkl. Versandt 350,- Euro, hat dann aber auch Alu Kurbeln und nen Alulenker und auch schon gute Pedale. Dann wird das Cube teurer (mit neuen Pedalen) als das Isla und bleibt vllt. schwerer. Das Superior liegt eh deutlich unter den beiden. Was die Gabeln angeht hatte ich ja gesagt das ich das auch für Blödsinn halte.
Letztentlich werde ich nur vorsortieren und die entgültige Entscheidung meinem Sohn überlassen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. März 2012)

Ich freu mich ja auch schon riesig, auch wenn es noch dauert, bis meiner mal in dem Alter ist! Vielleicht gibts dann ja schon Carbon-Bikes für die Kiddis!  

... ich hab hier nämlich noch so viele goldene Hope-Teile herum liegen.


----------



## crossboss (8. März 2012)

Wolfsblut: hat der Muskeln auf der Schulter?
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (8. März 2012)

Wiehenrenner:

Mein 6 -JÃ¤hriger hat von uns ein _*Focus Raven Rookie*_ in 20 Zoll bekommen. Klar ist es nicht superleicht aber die Suntour Gabel funktioniert etwas getunt mit Stahlfeder recht passabel, 65 mm nutzbar. Der fette Alurahmen sieht gut verarbeitet aus . Jedenfalls hat da Ding auch ne gut bedienbare Shimano Drehgriffschaltung, Alukurbeln, 21 GÃ¤nge,  die Yannik sehr schnell  schalten gelernt hat. Im BikePark Winterberg ist er damit auch schon ordentlich den KÃ¤ppchenhang, den Fourcross und AnfÃ¤ngerparcours gepflÃ¼gt. Sehr robust! Ich kanns das Bike nur empfehlen. Wir haben nen rot weiÃes Auslaufmodell im Netz gekauft , fÃ¼r 219 â¬.

Ich muÃ mal schauen wie der HÃ¤ndler hies wenn Du Interesse hast. Gibt aber auch bei ebay zu sehen..........

GruÃ JÃ¶rg


----------



## crossboss (8. März 2012)

Bild vom Raven Rookie:  Jörg

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1074830

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19498


----------



## wiehenrenner (8. März 2012)

Danke für den Tip bzgl. des Focus @ Jörg. 
Wir werden die Vorauswahl aber denke ich bei den drei genannten
Rädern lassen. Sonst wird das ganze nen Fass ohne Boden und ich blicke überhaupt nimmer durch 
Aber dein Kleiner lässt schon gut fliegen. Denke mal das ich meinen kleinen auch mal mit in den Bikepark nehmen werden, wenn er möchte


----------



## crossboss (8. März 2012)

Ja man darf die Kleenen zu nichts zwingen. Das muß mit etwas Motivierung von ihnen kommen. Yannik Noah freut sich schon wie ein Riese auf die Dirt Masters in Winterberg die kleine Rampensau!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (8. März 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Wolfsblut: hat der Muskeln auf der Schulter?
> Jörg



Wer hat Muskeln auf der Schulter?


----------



## kris. (8. März 2012)

Der Lenker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (8. März 2012)

Mensch so viele neue Bikes
Da müssen auch mal wieder Klamotten gezeigt werden 

Hab die Rabattaktion bei CRC und Hibike nach allen Regeln der Kunst ausgenutzt 
Da würde jede Frau neidisch werden was ich in letzter Zeit hier zum anziehen hatte 

Hier behalten habe ich:
Race Face Buzz Short
Giro Remedy Handschuhe
Fox Racing Ventilator Shorts
IXS Wostok Jersey
und gaanz wichtig (wenn ihr versteht wofür ich das gekauft habe) 

Fox Racing 360 Short Sleeve Jersey
Oakley Sunday DH Short
was stabiles zum spielen im Park


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. März 2012)

Na also, geht doch!


----------



## ash64 (11. März 2012)

Ich wuste nicht genau wohin damit... Kennt jemand einen Laden in BI oder Umgebung der Specialized Bikes führt? Im besten Fall das neue Enduro?


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. März 2012)

ash64 schrieb:


> Ich wuste nicht genau wohin damit... Kennt jemand einen Laden in BI oder Umgebung der Specialized Bikes führt? Im besten Fall das neue Enduro?



Versuchs mal bei Sattelfest in der August-Bebel-Straße (Nähe Kesselbrink).
Die sind Specialized-Partner und haben immer einige Modelle im Laden.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Berrrnd (11. März 2012)

.


----------



## -Kiwi- (11. März 2012)

ash64 schrieb:


> Ich wuste nicht genau wohin damit... Kennt jemand einen Laden in BI oder Umgebung der Specialized Bikes führt? Im besten Fall das neue Enduro?


Hi.
Ganz klar "Sattelfest"! Top Laden mit top Jungs!
Nur zu empfehlen!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Flying_Elvis (11. März 2012)

Hi
Hab mir mal ein bischen Farbe fürs Bike gegönnt.








Die angegeben 338g sind natürlich wieder gemogelt.  Auf meiner Waage waren es genau 400g. 

War mir irgendwie klar. Egal, sehen gut aus  und haben richtig ordentlich Grip. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Lapierrefahrer (14. März 2012)

*Hi/PRIWET/Guten Tag,

Ich habe auch etwas neues, und zwar Bedarf nach einem Mitfahrer!!!!
Da mein Kollege wieder weit weg ist, suche ich nen Endurobiker am besten mit nem guten Fully.
Fahre auch gerne mal Nachts, bis MAX. 80km, Wald, Downhill falls was da ist, auch Straße (ungerne).
Nahe Bünde oder direkt.

Heute Abend gibt es noch Paar Bilder.

Alles Gute! Bricht euch nichts!
*


----------



## Waldwichtel (14. März 2012)

Du sprichst in Rätseln! Warum muß Dein Mitfahrer ein "gutes" Fully fahren?
Ich denke Du wirst hier bei uns keinen antreffen, der mit nem McKenzie
durch den Wald rast. 

... aber Enduro-Biker gibts hier genug! ... und die haben verdammt gute Fullys!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (14. März 2012)

Damit gehts über Stock und Stein sozusagen! Man sitzt nur etwas tief :|


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (14. März 2012)

Nachfolger fürs Cagua?!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (14. März 2012)

Jo das hat mir nich so gefallen, hab ich verschenkt.


----------



## nextfriday (14. März 2012)

Und wenn wa mal janz ehrlich sind, mit m Hardtail kommste auch n Berg runter.


----------



## Waldwichtel (14. März 2012)

nextfriday schrieb:


> Und wenn wa mal janz ehrlich sind, mit m Hardtail kommste auch n Berg runter.



Na logo! Unser k_star hat mit seinem Hardtail sogar schon an dem legendären Red Bull Rampage teilgenommen! 









... Spaß!


----------



## nextfriday (14. März 2012)

Schnell ist man mit einem Hardtail allemal, nur die Rappelei über verblocktes Terrain ist halt nervig.


----------



## Lapierrefahrer (14. März 2012)

So, bin wieder da. 
Habe gerade Paar Fotos hochgeladen, schaut euch mal an.
Komentare sind erwünscht egal ob ihr die kake cool oder lustig findet.

Das alte schwarze mit Komplettlichtpaket, damit habe ich schon einige tkm geschaft.
IMG 0538(1) ist in Allgäu die Auffahrt war ziemlich anstrengend
IMG 0485 bin ich mit meinen Kleinen, die haben braw mitgemacht(natürlich nicht so hoch)
Die Ke-Fü hat sich an der schwarzen Strecke gut bewährt(auch schutz gegen dicken Brocken)
An der Bank mein Kousin mein bester Mitfahrer, hat jetzt auch nen Spicy 516.
Habe mir vor Paar Tagen die bestellt          http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...xml-t6-led-bicycle-headlight-lamp-759177.html

wenn die kommt brauche ich jemanden zum mitbiken, das Wetter wird ja frühlinghaft!

Also , hat jemand Lust in / um Bünde mitzufahren?


----------



## kris. (14. März 2012)

Mein Empfang ist gestört.. Ich hab kein Bild.


----------



## wolfi (14. März 2012)

heute bestellt:






bei dem preis... http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=78532
braucht man nicht lange überlegen.

gruß
wolfi


----------



## ohneworte (14. März 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> heute bestellt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur wie bekomme ich den in mein Hardtail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (14. März 2012)

Ein Vivid ist immer noch günstiger und kann viel mehr als der Vanilla.


----------



## nextfriday (14. März 2012)

Lapierrefahrer schrieb:


> So, bin wieder da.
> Habe gerade Paar Fotos hochgeladen, schaut euch mal an.
> Komentare sind erwünscht egal ob ihr die kake cool oder lustig findet.
> 
> ...



Kein Kommentar! Ich sehe nix


----------



## Sumsemann (15. März 2012)

Er hat die Bilder in seinem Benutzeralbum hochgeladen, hier aber nicht verlinkt...


Wenn ich so sehe, wie er sein Rad aufbewahrt und wie sauber es ist...

...könnte er Angelos Zwillingsbruder sein


----------



## Sumsemann (15. März 2012)

...das mit dem Sauber nehme ich zurück!!!

Die Griffe sind ja total schmuddelig...!


----------



## wolfi (15. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nur wie bekomme ich den in mein Hardtail?



flex


----------



## wolfi (15. März 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ein Vivid ist immer noch günstiger und kann viel mehr als der Vanilla.



den gab es aber leider nicht in der von mir benötigten länge.
und gebrauchte dämpfer kaufe ich nicht mehr.
gegenüber meinem jetzigen dämpfer ist alles eine steigerung, evtl sogar ein stück flachstahl
gruß
wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lapierrefahrer (15. März 2012)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...das mit dem Sauber nehme ich zurück!!!
> 
> Die Griffe sind ja total schmuddelig...!


Kommt von den Handschuhen, die bekomme ich nicht mehr sauber!
Die Lapierre Griffe gefahlen mir sowieso nicht(brauche Was mit größerem Durchmesser)


----------



## kris. (15. März 2012)

Reifenhüllen?!? Ich fass es nicht. 
Müssen wirklich Zwillinge sein!


----------



## chucki_bo (15. März 2012)

Lapierrefahrer schrieb:


> So, bin wieder da.
> ...
> 
> Also , hat jemand Lust in / um Bünde mitzufahren?



Look @ Tourenverabrede-Thread. Aktuelle Tour/Trailguiding am Sonntag um 11e

Later
chucki_bo

(bitte ohne die Reifenhüllen fahren  ... *duckundwech* ...)


----------



## funkenritter (15. März 2012)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Er hat die Bilder in seinem Benutzeralbum hochgeladen, hier aber nicht verlinkt...
> 
> 
> Wenn ich so sehe, wie er sein Rad aufbewahrt und wie sauber es ist...
> ...


 
Geil!!! Hab nicht gewußt das es für Bikes auch Heizdecken gibt. Auch haben wollen 
Sind die elektrischen Anschlüsse versteckt oder abgeschnitten????

Gruß funkenritter


----------



## nextfriday (15. März 2012)

Lapierrefahrer schrieb:


> So, bin wieder da.
> Habe gerade Paar Fotos hochgeladen, schaut euch mal an.
> Komentare sind erwünscht egal ob ihr die kake cool oder lustig findet.
> 
> ...



Sach mal, die Reifenhüllen sind doch bestimmt nur dafür gedacht, daß dir der Dreck von den Gummis nicht auf den PC darunter rieselt oder???
Wäre es nicht einfacher den Bock in Keller oder Garage zu parken?


----------



## pecto69 (15. März 2012)

Ha wie geil ist das denn!!! 
Schlafzimmer ist schon Top aber unter Decke überm PC......

Dirk


----------



## crossboss (15. März 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Reifenhüllen?!? Ich fass es nicht.
> Müssen wirklich Zwillinge sein!




Ich kann nich mehr, sorry
Reifenwärmer-ho,ho


----------



## Lapierrefahrer (15. März 2012)

Gut, dass ich euch damit Freude bereitet habe.
Bei mir ist es aber z.Z. nicht so gut, habe mich anscheinend bei der letzten Nachttour verkühlt(21:00 bis 4:00), es sind so viele Rehe unterwegs, muss man echt aufpassen!

Wäre es nicht einfacher den Bock in Keller oder Garage zu parken?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wir hatten schon mal "Besuch" im Keller! Ich will den "Maskierten" Es nicht so leicht machen. In der Garage kein Platz.

Hoffe bis Sonntag wieder fit zu sein


----------



## ohneworte (15. März 2012)

dertobi78 schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Ich bin von 300m auf der Straße schon ganz begeistert.
> 
> ...



Moin Tobi,

Die Lösung des Problems wurde bei Bloete wie ich mich heute morgen gemeinsam mit Dir persönlich überzeugen konnte vernünftig gelöst.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## JENSeits (16. März 2012)

BTT:


1-Wöchigen Internetcode der Telekom, als Ausgleich fürs kündigen des falschen Vertrages (deren Fehler in der Bearbeitung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (16. März 2012)

Internet code für Bike?!?


----------



## JENSeits (16. März 2012)

Wie was?^^

2 Stunden Warteschlangenmarthyrium reichen für einen Tag ...


----------



## wolfi (22. März 2012)

Da isser! frisch aus england


----------



## crossboss (22. März 2012)

chic aber schwer


----------



## wolfi (22. März 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> chic aber schwer


genau wie ich


----------



## nextfriday (22. März 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> chic aber schwer



Gewicht wird doch heutzutage total überbewertet


----------



## -Kiwi- (22. März 2012)

'Ne schnieke Titanfeder von RCS rein und dann geht's mit dem Gewicht.

Gesendet von meinem SGS2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wolfi (22. März 2012)

meine wildsau wiegt eh 19kg + X...
da kommt es auf die 200-300g jetzt auch nciht mehr an.
alleine die reifen pro stück 1.300g 
aber man will ja "schön" den berg runter kommen
gruß
wolfi


----------



## crossboss (22. März 2012)

nee nur Spaß , bei Deinem Bike ist das angemessen 
Die Performance bergab ist da ja viel wichtiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (24. März 2012)

Meine Errungenschaften der letzten Tage:


1x IBC Shirt gelb (das 2te in der Sammlung  )
1x IBC Shirt türkis
1x Sombrio Shirt Schnapper
2x Swiss Stop Beläge für die Saint
3x Schlauch
1x Fox Sleeve Kit
2x Dämpferbuchsen

und Heute kam dann noch die quasi gratis Bestellung dazu 

Visitenkarten + Aufkleber


----------



## wiehenrenner (24. März 2012)

Was zahlste mir wenn ich mir mit den Stickern meinen Helm tapeziere


----------



## JENSeits (24. März 2012)

Nichts  Bekommst aber mehr Anteile im Video


----------



## Zearom (24. März 2012)

*hust* ne Yahoo Adresse? Kleiner Tipp, so ne Domain kostet kaum was und ist auch fix angelegt, und macht auch direkt einen etwas ernsteren bzw. professionelleren Eindruck. Kostet auch mittlerweile kaum Aufwand.

Ich muss immer etwas grinsen, wenn an mir so ein Handwerke mit einem Top beklebten Bully vorbei fährt und hinten dann draufsteht "[email protected]", ich hab eher das Gefühl, mails die dahin gehen werden garantiert nicht zeitnah gelesen...


----------



## JENSeits (24. März 2012)

Ich mag ja gar nicht professionell wirken - ich mag SpaÃ an der Sache haben.
Geld soll mich die Produktionssache nicht kosten. Die Karten habe ich auch nur fÃ¼r den Bikepark gekauft wenn man sich mit anderen Leuten austauchen mÃ¶chte. Da vergisst man schnell Nicknames und so ist das ganz schnell erledigt.
Gekostet haben sie mich inkl. der Aufkleber 1,12â¬ - da habe ich nicht nein gesagt


----------



## Tycron (25. März 2012)

hehe, is da n Fehler unten bei den Aufklebern? So zwei Wörter ineinander gemixt?! Da steht glaube Produktion und YouTube aufnander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (25. März 2012)

ja leider  
ist ein Fehler von Vistaprint, aber bei dem Preis mecker ich net


----------



## kris. (26. März 2012)

Der Sommer kommt! (Irgendwann bestimmt...)
Also muss auch neues Zeg ins Haus. Für Konsumopfer gehört sich das so! 

Wat zum anziehen:





Wat zum angriffeln:





Nen tollen Ständer hab ich auch noch.
Also so´n Teil zum Bike festmachen und schrauben meine ich in diesem Fall. 

Da mache ich aber kein Bild von. Weder noch!


----------



## Sumsemann (26. März 2012)

Kauf dir mal lieber nen heilen Dämpfer... 


...man erzählt sich, dass du kürzlich wieder Druckverlust am Dämpfer hattest.
...und das kam mir doch irgendwie bekannt vor...


----------



## kris. (26. März 2012)

Ist in Arbeit. Kein neuer, aber neue Dichtungen. 
Dann können wir mal wieder die Velmerstot besuchen.


----------



## Sumsemann (26. März 2012)

Alter Lipper... Kauf dir mal nen Neuen 

Man erzählte sich auch, dass du bald auch WhatsApp hast. Wann ist es denn so weit???


----------



## kris. (26. März 2012)

Ist schon...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (27. März 2012)

Sorry für OT, aber wo ihr gerade von Ständern redet: Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen? Ich hab noch keinen


----------



## Surfjunk (27. März 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Sorry für OT, aber wo ihr gerade von Ständern redet: Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen? Ich hab noch keinen





Herrlich zweideutig


----------



## kris. (27. März 2012)

Pornos oder Pillen!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (27. März 2012)

Danke danke  Und nun bitte einen Tipp für die andere Seite der Medaille


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (27. März 2012)

Also ich hab letzte Woche den Montageständer bei real besorgt. Für 30 Eur sieht er ganz ordentlich aus. Für wöchentliches Schrauben natürlich nicht so geeignet, aber für 4-5 mal im Jahr sollte das reichen...


----------



## criscross (27. März 2012)

mein Bike schläft auf dem hier http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-fahrradstaender-free-stopp/aid:51447

für kleine Servicearbeiten wie Kette ölen oder Bremssättel ausrichten reicht der völlig aus !


----------



## Surfjunk (27. März 2012)

Ich habe auch den von Penny gehabt fÃ¼r 24â¬ glaube ich. 
Habe bei mir noch einer zusÃ¤tzliche Arretierung mit dran gebaut. 
FÃ¼r die paar mal wo ich den BrÃ¤uche reicht es allemal.


----------



## pecto69 (27. März 2012)

Hi.

Schlafen oder Schrauben?

Zum Schrauben den hier aussm Penny:






Zum schlafen den von Amazon:






Dirk


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (27. März 2012)

Okay, danke! Brauche einen zum gelegentlichen Schrauben, nix besonderes. Dabei komm ich ja wesentlich günstiger weg als gedacht, ich hab schon nen Schreck bekommen als ich da Preise um die 200 Euro und mehr gesehen habe 

Btw.: Wozu einen Ständer zum schlafen? Hat das irgendwelche Vorteile wenn mans nicht einfach an die Wand anlehnt? Kann ich mir nich so recht vorstellen


----------



## criscross (27. März 2012)

hab 6 Bikes im Keller stehen und keine freie Wand 

zum montieren habe ich diesen schon seit 10 Jahren 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m28/k472/kettler.html?od=&ft=1


----------



## pecto69 (27. März 2012)

Meins steht auch "im Raum", nicht so viele Wände wie benötigt


----------



## Surfjunk (27. März 2012)

Da muss ich doch nochmal auf meinen geilen Wandparkplatz verweisen


----------



## crossboss (27. März 2012)

tolle Wand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (27. März 2012)

Sieht deine Garagenwand anders aus? 

Meine Frau nervt auch schon immer rum ich soll die Garage von innen weiss streichen. 
Klar bei 2 Kindern und 2 Hunde.....damit ich dann nur noch mit dem Farbeimer rumlaufe um die Dreckflecken auszubessern.


----------



## crossboss (27. März 2012)

bleiben baby! meine Wand sieht ähnlich aus............


----------



## poekelz (27. März 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Sieht deine Garagenwand anders aus?
> 
> Meine Frau nervt auch schon immer rum ich soll die Garage von innen weiss streichen.
> Klar bei 2 Kindern und 2 Hunde.....damit ich dann nur noch mit dem Farbeimer rumlaufe um die Dreckflecken auszubessern.



Recht hat sie!
Du kannst ja auch oberhalb der Hunde-/Kinderhöhe streichen 

Aber vorallem die laienhafte für ein so teures Bike völlig ungenügende Sicherung mit einem Kuhstrick ruft deutlich nach Verbesserung!


----------



## Surfjunk (27. März 2012)

Ich weiss, hatte Björn auch schon bequängelt. 
Aber ihr wisst doch was man über Provisorien sagt


----------



## poekelz (27. März 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich weiss, hatte Björn auch schon bequängelt.
> Aber ihr wisst doch was man über Provisorien sagt



...mir ging es auch mehr um DIEBSTAHLSICHERUNG als um die Optik der Befestigung - eine Garage ist ja nicht gerade Fort Knox und Löhne auch nicht gerade der diebstahlärmste Ort der Welt.

Mein Bock steht im Haus und ist trotzdem mit einem 20mm Stahlseil gesichert...nurmalsoanmerk


----------



## crossboss (27. März 2012)

warum sollte denn einer so nen altes Speiseeis klauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (27. März 2012)

Er arbeitet doch bei der Versicherung.


Öhmm was gibts neues?  Sprit und Brötchen zählen wohl nicht ...


----------



## Surfjunk (27. März 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Er arbeitet doch bei der Versicherung.



Das halte ich aber mal für ein Gerücht. 

Ihr habt aber recht. Ich wollte da nochmal was mit Schloss machen. 
Wird auch umgesetzt und dann sofort gepostet


----------



## JENSeits (27. März 2012)

Oder für? Da war doch etwas ...


----------



## Surfjunk (27. März 2012)

Ich kläre mal auf. 

Selbstständiger Makler mit Ausrichtung Krankenversicherung. 
Mittlerweile Keyaccount Manager Krankenversicherung Deutschland bei einem Europaweit agierenden Aktienunternehmen. 

Wie du siehst, keine Versicherung.


----------



## JENSeits (27. März 2012)

Ich hatte nur Versicherung im Hinterkopf - nichts für ungut!


----------



## criscross (27. März 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich kläre mal auf.
> 
> Selbstständiger Makler mit Ausrichtung Krankenversicherung.
> Mittlerweile Keyaccount Manager Krankenversicherung Deutschland bei einem Europaweit agierenden Aktienunternehmen.
> ...


 

ach du schei..e, 
hättst mal in der Schule besser aufgepasst


----------



## Surfjunk (27. März 2012)

criscross schrieb:


> ach du schei..e,
> hättst mal in der Schule besser aufgepasst



Ja sag ich auch immer. 
Dann hätte ich was Bodenständiges gelernt


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. März 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Dann können wir mal wieder die Velmerstot besuchen.



 ... öhhhm, die Velmers ist doch tot! Dachte Du wüsstest es?!


----------



## crossboss (28. März 2012)

.................jetzt weis ich auch warum der surfjunk uns im Deister die Abfahrten runter gejagt hat(Gute Krankenversicherungen verkaufen)
 d. u. w.  Jörg


----------



## JENSeits (28. März 2012)

Was gibts an neuen Errungenschaften?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (28. März 2012)

Neues? zb meine huber-bushings für meinen fox dämpfer.


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. März 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> Neues? zb meine huber-bushings für meinen fox dämpfer.



Top!  ... hat er schön gelöst mit der 3-teiligen Version. Hast Du das Montagewerkzeug mitbestellt?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## wolfi (28. März 2012)

ich finde die verarbeitung wahnsinnig gut!
die teile passen saugend aufeinander ohne zu hakeln. da ist das spiel bis auf das letzte µ reduziert. wahnsinn!!!
rolf k hat das aus-einpress-wekzeug und bringt das am sonntag nach kallenhardt mit. dann wird der dämpfer schnell getauscht.
oh, ich freue mich so!!!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. März 2012)

Kann ich mich nur anschließen. Hatte erst vor kurzem und im letzten Jahr Buchsen dort bestellt. Die passen 1000%ig.


----------



## wolfi (28. März 2012)

Hast du dann evtl das montage-tool?


----------



## Waldwichtel (29. März 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> Hast du dann evtl das montage-tool?



Ne, leider nicht. ich hatte es zwar bei der letzten Sendung mitbestellt,
aber der Huber hatte es wohl vergessen. Habe mir mit ner Nuss von meiner Schraub-Knarre, 
die genau den gleichen Durchmesser wie der Innendurchmesser des Dämpferauges hat, nem 
Schraubstock und ner großen Mutter, die einen größeren Durchmesser als das Auge hat beholfen.

Auf der einen Seite legst Du die Nuss vors Dämpferauge und auf der anderen Seite legst 
Du die Mutter an. Mit dem Schraubstock drückt dann die Nuss das Lager in die Mutter. 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## wolfi (29. März 2012)

genau so habe ich es heute auch gemacht,
und jetzt wo ich fertig bin lese ich dein posting
@rolf: du kannst also das tool am sonntag zuhause lassen.
merci allen.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Porta-Mike (29. März 2012)

moin!

für die gemütliche runde im dunkeln......






gruß

michael


----------



## kris. (29. März 2012)

Und das wo es jetzt länger hell ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asio (29. März 2012)

Die neuen Shirts sind da. Leider noch etwas zu sauber. Aber das kann man dieses We ja ändern.


----------



## wolfi (31. März 2012)

Eingebaut!
Die funktion wird morgen im bikepark eingestellt


----------



## chucki_bo (2. April 2012)

Farbe ins Spiel


----------



## JENSeits (2. April 2012)

ui ui ui jetzt wird aufgerüstet!


----------



## wiehenrenner (2. April 2012)

Scheint nen Art Foren Standart Helm zu werden  Gute Wahl fürs Geld


----------



## Surfjunk (2. April 2012)

Boah, das ist mal Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (2. April 2012)

Fast passend zur Platzangst-Shorts!


----------



## kris. (2. April 2012)

Da bist Du im Wald gut zu finden.


----------



## poekelz (2. April 2012)

....da geht die Sonne auf 

Auf in den Bikepark!


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. April 2012)

Ich hab die Schale auch, allerdings von 661. Ist sehr leicht ung richtig gut belüftet. Wenn meiner hinüber ist werd ich mir auch den Oneal mit dem Fidlock-Verschluss holen.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (4. April 2012)

Auch wat kleenes Neues ^^


----------



## wolfi (4. April 2012)

@wolfsblut: neid!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (4. April 2012)

Ich will ja doch auch irgendwann nochmal nen Drehmomentschlüssel kaufen demnächst. Von den namhaften Herstellern kosten die gerade für den kleinen Drehmomentbereich (1-25nm oder so) aber ja immer so um die 130 Euro.... hat sich einer von euch mal so ein Teil angeschafft? Ich weiß nicht wirklich ob sich das so sehr lohnt.. bin zwar mittlerweile auf hochwertiges Werkzeug umgestiegen aber die Preise für Drehmomentschlüssel sind ja echt krass. Hat einer von euch so ein 30 Euro Billigteil? Wie ist das? Bzw. gibts auch ne Preisklasse dazwischen? 

Und weils OT war hier noch schnell meine neue tolle Rahmenschutzfolie


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. April 2012)

Ich bekomme in den nächsten Tagen nen Hazet 6280-1CT Drehmomentschlüssel (2-10 Nm). Muß mir dann nur noch ne passende Einsteckknarre dafür bei Werkzeug Gabriel besorgen. 
Die Preise sind schon gewaltig aber dafür bekommst du gerade bei Hazet erstklassiges Werkzeug. Mir kommen eh nur noch Hazet, Stahlwille, Gedore und bei Schraubendrehern Wera ins Haus. 

Bei den Drehmomentschlüsseln haben aber auch viele mit dem Syntace gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich meine der ist baugleich mit dem von Würth. 

Ich nutze übrigens das Set hier ...


----------



## -Kiwi- (4. April 2012)

Geiles Werkzeug habt ihr da!


----------



## criscross (4. April 2012)

ich habe diesen hier :http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/norbar/norbar-drehmomentschluessel-1-20-nm.html,a13840

Baugleich mit dem Syntace !

gibts hin und wieder auch im Angebot fÃ¼r 69â¬ 

brauche den aber eigentlich auch nur fÃ¼r die Carbon Teile

oder Vorbau.

FÃ¼r alles andere reicht der in der Hand eingebaute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (4. April 2012)

Das frage ich mich halt auch.. ist sowas überhaupt notwendig bei keinem einzigen Carbonteil ;-)


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. April 2012)

criscross schrieb:


> ich habe diesen hier :http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/norbar/norbar-drehmomentschluessel-1-20-nm.html,a13840
> Für alles andere reicht der in der Hand eingebaute



Dachte ich auch immer! Aber genau da werde ich zum Hulk und Grobmotoriker. 3-stellige Nm-Werte sind dann keine Seltenheit.  ... ich schraube euch auch ne M5 Aluschraube in ein M3 Stahlgewinde.


----------



## kris. (4. April 2012)




----------



## slang (4. April 2012)

Ich nutze auch den Syntace, und bin immer wieder erstaunt wie wenig NM für zB nen Lenker ausreichen, mit einem normalen Inbus würde ich die fester anknallen.

Bei Carbon meiner Meinung nach Pflicht, aber auch bei super leichten Aluteilen sollte man einen nutzen.

An meinem Stadtrad werde ich sicherlich nie einen verwenden 



Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch immer! Aber genau da werde ich zum Hulk und Grobmotoriker. 3-stellige Nm-Werte sind dann keine Seltenheit.



Nach nem schönem Anstieg haste ja auch die gleiche Gesichtsfarbe ;-)


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. April 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Nach nem schönem Anstieg haste ja auch die gleiche Gesichtsfarbe ;-)



No comments!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (4. April 2012)

Ich bin da auch grobmotorisch veranlagt. Handwarm angezogen gibts da nich, das fühlt sich für mich iker zu lasch an, da wird alles angezogen bis nichts mehr geht  wenn ich mal im Lotto gewinne denk ich nochmal drüber nach.


----------



## poekelz (4. April 2012)

Meine Großen Drehmomentschlüssel sind auch von Gedore, aber den lütten fürs Fahrradschrauben habe ich mir von Proxxon gekauft, der war nicht ganz so teuer und für die geringen Drehmomente reicht der wohl aus. Den großen Bitsatz samt 1/4" Knarre usw. gabs dann von Hazet.

Wie Slang schon schreibt, bei den Syntace/Tune und Carbonteilen ist so ein Drehmomentschlüssel Pflicht. Mal eben "Handwarm" angezogen sind schnell über 20nm!


----------



## freetourer (4. April 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...
> Mal eben "Handwarm" angezogen sind schnell über 20nm! ...




ja sicher - mit nem normalen Inbus. 

Habe letzte Woche beim Reifenwechsel am Auto mal keinen Drehmomentschlüssel verwendet - da reichen ja 40Nm. Müsste man laut Deiner Theorie ja locker mit dem Radkreuz hinkriegen. - Mein Auto liegt immer noch aufm Dach.


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. April 2012)

freetourer schrieb:


> ja sicher - mit nem normalen Inbus.
> 
> Habe letzte Woche beim Reifenwechsel am Auto mal keinen Drehmomentschlüssel verwendet - da reichen ja 40Nm. Müsste man laut Deiner Theorie ja locker mit dem Radkreuz hinkriegen. - Mein Auto liegt immer noch aufm Dach.



Bei mir genügt beim Auto auch nen einfaches Radkreuz! Und ich garantiere Dir, die sind so fest das sich mit nem Drehmomentschlüssel nichts mehr tut um die erforderlichen Nm lt. Hersteller zu erreichen. 

Gerade erst vor 3 Wochen beim Austausch eines Radbolzens musste ich feststellen, das lediglich bei 3 von 20 Muttern noch minimal Spiel war. Wie schon gesagt, bei sowas mutiere ich zum Hulk!  (Schnauze Slang)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (4. April 2012)

Alles Drehstuhlakrobaten hier oder was ?


----------



## poekelz (4. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> grade bei niedrigen drehmomenten sollte man auf größere genauigkeit achten, denn hier ist weniger toleranz/ sicherheit gegeben.



Proxxon ist ja nun weit entfernt von Noname-Baumarkmist und genau ist der auch, nur im Gegensatz zu Gedore, etc. nicht für den täglichen Dauerschrauberprofieinsatz gebaut.

@Sgt. - Drehstuhlakrobat ja, aber bitte mit Armlehnen


----------



## JENSeits (4. April 2012)

zurück zum Thema:


Spende an die Lübbecker Stadtkasse fürs falsche Parken (30 Minuten über die Zeitbeschränkung) ...


----------



## poekelz (5. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> zum thema genau:
> 
> https://www.simplesystem.de/product...333561034973&supplier=2&item=656500+10&mode=0



zum Simplesystem Onlineshopsystem braucht man einen Login, daher wird dein Link nicht für Jedermann/frau zu lesen sein. Genauer gesagt, hilft auch mir (mit Simplesystem) dein Link nicht wirklich weiter da wir hier möglicherweise andere Kataloge / Shops hinterlegt haben.

Macht aber auch nix.


----------



## JENSeits (5. April 2012)

ich habe endlich mal die Weihnachtsgeschenke aufgehängt ...


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. April 2012)

Ist das nen pinkes Bettlaken?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (6. April 2012)

nein keine Sorge ... leihweise ein rotes ...


----------



## kris. (6. April 2012)

Rosa würde doch gut zu den supersoften Taschentüchern passen!


----------



## JENSeits (6. April 2012)

und was ist mit den harten Bikerartikeln, den Fanboy-Aufklebern, den Bildern?


----------



## kris. (6. April 2012)

sowas lag da auch rum?


----------



## the_Shot (6. April 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Rosa würde doch gut zu den supersoften Taschentüchern passen!


----------



## chant3r (11. April 2012)

Der Postbote war gerade da:













Jetzt fehlt nur noch das passende Rad, welches hoffentlich nächste Woche ankommt


----------



## chucki_bo (11. April 2012)

Was gibbet denn noch für'n Rad??


----------



## JENSeits (11. April 2012)




----------



## 230691 (11. April 2012)

Mehr Federweg verlangt andere Schutzausrüstung =)
Goggle kommt morgen/übermorgen noch -  Oakley O-Frame MX in schwarz.


----------



## -Kiwi- (11. April 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chant3r (11. April 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Was gibbet denn noch für'n Rad??


 

Wird das Ghost AMR 7500:







 (hab das Bild ausm Fotoalbum gemopst  )


----------



## RolfK (11. April 2012)

@Dennis: 

Kommt dein Bike auch in schwarz oder grün/weiss?


----------



## 230691 (11. April 2012)

Wird ne kleine Black-Beauty 





So wird es ankommen


----------



## RolfK (11. April 2012)

Ah herrlich. Alle Farben sind schön, solange sie schwarz sind  Bin gespannt, wie s in Natura ausschaut. Haste schon nen ungefähren Liefertermin?


----------



## kris. (11. April 2012)

Yeaahhhh, Black is beautyfull...!


----------



## JENSeits (11. April 2012)

@ Dennis: da würde ich aber mal direkt die Aufkleber von den Felgen knibbeln. Das Rot stört da ein wenig drin.
Freue mich schon auf das Rad und bin mehr als neidisch!


----------



## wiehenrenner (11. April 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> @ Dennis: da würde ich aber mal direkt die Aufkleber von den Felgen knibbeln. Das Rot stört da ein wenig drin.
> Freue mich schon auf das Rad und bin mehr als neidisch!


 
Dennis' neues Rad in Ehren,aber warum neidisch? Ich glaube alles was hier im Forum so um die 150 mm rumdübelt reicht um im heimischen Mittelgebirge für Angst und Schrecken zu sorgen 
...obwohl ich befürchte meine Schwester bekommt bald nen Cube AMS 150, ich glaube mit sowas ist noch niemand in den Sport eingestiegen..... da könnte ich auch nochmal neidisch werden...


----------



## JENSeits (11. April 2012)

stimmt schon, allerdings träume ich im moment von einem AM und einem FR / DH und das Rose ist schon ganz nett  allgemein hätte ich gerne etwas neues


----------



## 230691 (11. April 2012)

@Jens: Jap stören mich auch. Werde mal gucken ob ich die sauber abbekomme^^

@Rolf: 10.05 ist Montage und am 16.05 soll es dann bei mir stehen.

Und nein, da muss wirklich keiner neidisch drauf sein. 
Ist ja schon fast nur Stangenware mit ein- zwei kleinen Extras ^^
Neidisch wär ich auf ein Giant Reign X oder so 

Und auf die Federwegsdisskusion lass ich mich nicht ein.
Ist nicht böse gemeint  aber bin jetzt laange mein HT gefahren, ein AM, dann das Uncle Jimbo und im Bikepark auch etwas mit noch mehr Federweg.
Ich bereue nichts und ich weiß, dass ich mit einer 35/36mm Federgabel wesentlich glücklicher werde als mit einer 32er (obwohl mein Kampfgewicht von 64kg nakisch wohl auch eine kleine 32er nicht sofort zum einknicken bringen würde)

Habe nur gewisse Wünsche und mir für nächstes Jahr auch Ziele gesetzt, wo ein Enduro einfach besser aufgehoben ist als ein AM.

Aber wir können gerne im Stammtisch weiter schreiben falls ihr wollt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (11. April 2012)

Ich finde deine Entscheidung klar verständlich! Mir ist mein Spicy samt 36er Van an der Front nicht steif genug. Das Tretlager ebenso nicht. 
Wenn ich merke wies beim rumspielen immer wabbelt ....  

Das wäre mal nen Thema fürn Stammtisch!


----------



## kris. (12. April 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> Habe nur gewisse Wünsche...


 

Also wir können Dir wirklich nicht bei allem helfen!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (12. April 2012)

Immer dieses.. Schwarz von dem alle reden  Mut zur Farbe! Aber geil aussehen tuts trotzdem!

Öhm.. was hab ich Neues.. nix eigentlich, aber die Tage müsste endlich meine Birzman Tool Box kommen damit ich endlich mal was hab wo ich mein Werkzeug vernünftig verstauen kann!


----------



## chucki_bo (12. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> if you can handle it! if not ....



Musst Du eigentlich ALLES mit nem neunmalklugen 
Kommentar beantworten?

Alle wissen, dass ausschließlich Du mit einem MTB umgehen 
kannst und der Rest eigentlich unwürdig ist so ein Rad zu
bewegen. 

Du gehst mir gewaltig auf die Eier. Vollidiot. 

... Jenseits: kannste editieren , löschen oder melden. 
Oder stehen lassen. Musst Du selbst entscheiden


----------



## crossboss (12. April 2012)

nicht ganz falsch Chucki

Jörg


----------



## wiehenrenner (12. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> angenehm, Kai.
> 
> kennst du sowas wie meinungsfreiheit?
> habe ich hier jemanden angegriffen?
> ...


 
Häh??? Hast du gelesen was ich geschrieben habe? Ich habe meine Meinung kundgetan, dass ein Bike mit 150 mm Federweg für unsere Region gut ausreichend ist. Wo hatte ich die Fahrerkomponente mit einbezogen? Das gilt ja wohl für alle Räder oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (12. April 2012)

Super Hobel, Dennis! 

Wie Jens schon sagt, Decals von den Felgen dann ist es perfekt!
Nach dem Abziehen bleibt meistens ein dünner Klebefilm auf der 
Felge zurück. Diesen kannst Du ganz einfach mit einem Lappen
und etwas Nitroverdünnung abwischen. Nur möglichst nicht damit 
an die Reifen kommen.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (12. April 2012)

Und danach dann noch ein paar Accessoires:
















http://www.bike-alm.de/images/product_images/info_images/39371_0.jpg


Das wird der Renner! Pink ist das neue Schwarz!


----------



## kris. (12. April 2012)

So, nu aber back to Topic oder Stammtisch.


----------



## the_Shot (12. April 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Und danach dann noch ein paar Accessoires:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




BENE  ich hau mich weg!!! 

Dennis, Dein Bike gefällt!


----------



## chucki_bo (12. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> angenehm, Kai.
> 
> kennst du sowas wie meinungsfreiheit?
> habe ich hier jemanden angegriffen?
> ...



Es hält aber keiner irgendjmd. auf, wenn er seinem Hobby nachgeht 
und am Wochenende in den Wald fährt. 

Du tust so, als ob hier jeder nur mit Marktkaufrädern fahren darf,
solange die Fahrtechnik nicht Deinen Ansprüchen genügt. 

Rennen fährt hier kein Mensch. Begreif es. 
Und vor allem juckt es keinen, was Du während Deiner Rennen
erlebst.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (12. April 2012)

Leute, Spaß haben (ick weis, das sagt der richtige, der sich über Grifffarben Gedanken macht aber selbst den kleinsten Hügel so elegant wie ein Sack Kartoffeln runterfällt mit seinen 170mm  )


----------



## Sumsemann (12. April 2012)

@chucki bo... 

...und viele in unserem WhatsApp Chat denken ebenso


----------



## crossboss (12. April 2012)

Off Topic!Nu Ende mit Streit Jungs. Außerdem kann immer nur einer recht haben-Ich


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. April 2012)

Wieso Offtopic?  ... ist doch ein NEUER Streit! 

Ne, Spaß beiseite! Ich will jetzt was Neues sehen, sonst muß ich morgen wieder was posten.


----------



## crossboss (12. April 2012)

Jeder hat halt so seine Meinung. Da muß man nicht immer draufhauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nextfriday (12. April 2012)

Mein Stumpi hätte jede Farbe haben können, dank Specializeds top Lackqualität bröckelt er sowieso bei jeder Reinigung irgendwo ab.


----------



## JENSeits (12. April 2012)

Hallooo was soll denn das hier? Wenn ihr euch gegenseitig anpieseln möchtet bitte ab in den Stammtisch oder per PN klären.
Wenn ihr hier (und in den anderen Threads) so weiter "spamt" kann ich bei Bedarf auch mal gerne Punkte verteilen. Suchts euch aus 


LG Jens


----------



## chucki_bo (12. April 2012)

Ich nehme Punkte bevor der Arsch mir ne PN schreibt


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> @ waldi
> was anderes außer alfsee kenne ich auch nicht.



Ok, danke Kai!


----------



## ohneworte (12. April 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Musst Du eigentlich ALLES mit nem neunmalklugen
> Kommentar beantworten?
> 
> Alle wissen, dass ausschließlich Du mit einem MTB umgehen
> ...



Wenn er Dich stört dann setze ihn doch auf Ignore und Du hast Deine Ruhe hier und musst selber nicht beleidigend werden.

Und noch ein kleiner Tipp welcher mir selber immer sehr hilft. Nehmt Euch selber und auch andere nicht immer so Ernst und viele solcher Sachen mit Humor und Gelassenheit. Das erleichtert das Leben doch wirklich sehr.

@ Jens

wehe ich bekomme jetzt Punkte für diesen Post!


----------



## wolfi (12. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> außerdem gibts hier ja auch noch die ignore-funktion.



done


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JENSeits (12. April 2012)

Da ihr ja nicht hören möchtet ist hier für heute Abend erst mal Ruhe ... wenn jemand etwas sinnvolles posten kann, bitte PN damits hier dann mit dem Thema weitergehen kann!


Jens


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. April 2012)

Dann poste ich hier vorübergehend was Neues. Jens kann es dann ja später verschieben. 

Mein neuer Drehmomentschlüssel. Hazet 6280-1CT (2-10Nm)


----------



## JENSeits (13. April 2012)

Jetzt kanns hier ja mit dem Thema weitergehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (13. April 2012)

Welch ein Zufall, ich hab gerade in den (wirklich BITTER)sauren Preisapfel gebissen und mir doch direkt auch noch einen bestellt, nachdem ich es die Tage sogar geschafft habe eine Schraube am Matchmaker durchdrehen zu lassen und mein Trigger jetzt nutzlos an der Schelle schlabbert bis ich eine Neue bekomme heute. Ich bin einfach zu grobmotorisch, ich brauche das unbedingt  Und da ich allein von der kleenen Ratsche so begeistert bin, kaufe ich mir halt gleich auch nen Drehmomentschlüssel fürs Leben. Möge mein Kontostand es mir verzeihen.

Ich bin mal gespannt, werde nochmal alle wichtigen Schrauben am Bike neu einstellen, die meisten werden garnichtmehr im Messbereich des Schlüssels liegen nehme ich an 








Achso, ist ein Hazet 5108-2ct, 1/4", 2,5 - 25nM, in 0,25er Schritten einstellbar. Eigentlich genau der Bereich den man nahezu überall gebrauchen kann!


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. April 2012)

Geiles Werkzeug, Jungs!


----------



## Waldwichtel (13. April 2012)

Top!  Rund 120 für nen Hazet incl. Knarre sind nen guter Preis!

... bei meinem kostet der Karrenaufsatz extra! Ca. 60 Zusatzkosten.


----------



## Prometheus2018 (13. April 2012)

Hallo Bike Kollegen,
kann mir einer von Euch nen Laden empfehlen indem ich Nadellager für meinen Fox Dämpfer bekommen kann...(RP23 BoosValve)?
Bisher habeich diese nur bei Riderzone und Toxoholics für teuer Geld gefunden.
Praktisch wär auch nen Laden in der Nähe...
Gibts sowas in Bielefeld, Porta, oder....

Danke für Eure Hilfe...


----------



## the_Shot (13. April 2012)

Also grundsätzlich ist man bei Werthenbach in Bi-Brake bestens aufgehoben wenns um Industrielager geht. Die haben fast alles, oder könnens besorgen


----------



## wolfi (13. April 2012)

Oh ja, das kann ich nur bestätigen! da habe ich sogar lager für eine druckmaschine in inch bekommen.:thumbup:
gruß, wolfi.

Send from total wichtigen schmartpfon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (13. April 2012)

Ich mach mal munter weiter ... 

Nen neuen Mitutoyo Messschieber und neue Hope-Decals (für Gabel und Kettenstrebe) frisch von meiner Hausdruckerei.





... und dann noch nen neuen Ausstellungständer für kleinere Wartungen etc.


----------



## crossboss (13. April 2012)

na da hat ja einer seinen Goldtick abgelegt. Ich habe aber auch Alles in schwarz  geändert. Selbst der Sattelschnellspanner hat verkackt . Schit Hope Quality--gebrochen


----------



## Waldwichtel (13. April 2012)

Hmm?! Also über die Qualität von Hope kann ich bisher nichts Schlechtes sagen. Da ist meine Tune-Sattelschelle wesentlich graziler?
Aber an dem Gold hab ich mich erstmal satt gesehen und um die 11kg zu knacken muß ich auf andere Hersteller zurück greifen. 
Die Floatings werden ja als nächstes durch schwarze ersetzt und die Kettenblätter durch schwarze Tune Triebtäter, aber die goldenen Hope-Naben und Nippel bleiben als kleiner Farbakzent bestehen. 

Aber wenn ich nochmal mit dem Aufbau von vorne beginnen würde, hätte ich mich definitiv für das Hope-Grün entschieden.


----------



## wiehenrenner (13. April 2012)

Ich muss meinen Bock auch mal ins Wohnzimmer stellen, das braun würde sogar zur einen Wand passen


----------



## crossboss (13. April 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Hmm?! Also über die Qualität von Hope kann ich bisher nichts Schlechtes sagen. Da ist meine Tune-Sattelschelle wesentlich graziler?
> Aber an dem Gold hab ich mich erstmal satt gesehen und um die 11kg zu knacken muß ich auf andere Hersteller zurück greifen.
> Die Floatings werden ja als nächstes durch schwarze ersetzt und die Kettenblätter durch schwarze Tune Triebtäter, aber die goldenen Hope-Naben und Nippel bleiben als kleiner Farbakzent bestehen.
> 
> Aber wenn ich nochmal mit dem Aufbau von vorne beginnen würde, hätte ich mich definitiv für das Hope-Grün entschieden.



Dann tune doch mal übern Rahmen und laß den einfach mal grün beschichten oder kauf nen anderen noch leichteren


----------



## Waldwichtel (13. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Dann tune doch mal übern Rahmen und laß den einfach mal grün beschichten oder kauf nen anderen noch leichteren



Irgendwann kommt auch mal nen anderer Rahmen, aber dann wieder in schwarz oder weiß.  ... vielleicht auch wieder nen HT.

Der jetzige ist mit 2.700g (ohne Dämpfer) nen absolutes Schwergewicht!


----------



## crossboss (13. April 2012)

Dafür bist du ja selbst leicht genug


----------



## discordius (15. April 2012)

Trekking-Rad aus Plastik mit halber Gabel für schnell geradeaus und bergauf:




Gabel fürs XC-Fully für schneller bergab:


----------



## Xeleux (15. April 2012)

hab mir auch was neues gekauft, um mein bike ordnungsgemäß zu transportieren (inkl. fahrzeug )


----------



## JENSeits (15. April 2012)

keine schlechten Einkäufe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funkenritter (15. April 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,

hab auch mal wieder zugeschlagen, nachdem Motto "Optik ist das Hauptkriterium".
Brauchte dringend eine Bikehose für den kommenden Sommer.







Gruß funkenritter


----------



## chucki_bo (15. April 2012)

Xeleux schrieb:


> hab mir auch was neues gekauft, um mein bike ordnungsgemäß zu transportieren (inkl. fahrzeug )



 

Irgendwas stimmt mit den Nummernschildern nicht 

 nein - Auto prima, Hänger auch. Ganz ohne Rost ( so wie 
meiner ...)  

later 
Chucki_bo


----------



## ohneworte (15. April 2012)

funkenritter schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> hab auch mal wieder zugeschlagen, nachdem Motto "Optik ist das Hauptkriterium".
> Brauchte dringend eine Bikehose für den kommenden Sommer.
> ...



Vor der habe ich am Donnerstag auch gestanden und war kurz davor diese zu kaufen. Habe mich dann für eine noch schrillere entschieden.


----------



## -Kiwi- (15. April 2012)

funkenritter schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> hab auch mal wieder zugeschlagen, nachdem Motto "Optik ist das Hauptkriterium".
> Brauchte dringend eine Bikehose für den kommenden Sommer.
> ...


Schöne Buchse!
Wo hast du die gekauft?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## funkenritter (15. April 2012)

N'abend Kiwi,
fand die Buchs schon länger gut, also ab in die Radwelt und kaufen wollen. Nur leider hatte die für mein schmalles Heck nicht die richtige Größe.
Somit durfte das Geschäft ein Laden aus der Bucht machen. 3s-sports heißt der Shop .
Kann ich in für diesen Fall empfehlen.

Gruß funkenritter


----------



## -Kiwi- (15. April 2012)

Danke dir und viel Spaß mit der Hose.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## discordius (16. April 2012)

War ja klar, da kauft man sich ein neues Rad und gleich darauf wird man vom nächsten mit einem neuen Auto gekontert. Aber wartet mal ab, bis ich endlich das passende Haus gefunden habe. Und Fotos vom Pferd gibts dann auch noch.
Aber dann hat bestimmt jemand noch ein Boot und ein Flugzeug


----------



## JENSeits (16. April 2012)

Irgendwer hat immer den längeren!


----------



## wolfi (16. April 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Irgendwer hat immer den längeren!



Ihr redet über mich?

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (16. April 2012)

nee, dein Touran ist ja nicht so lang.


----------



## wolfi (16. April 2012)

Sharan...mein herr!

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## kris. (16. April 2012)

Back 2 topic.

Oder wie Herr Jens sagen würde: *Bääm!* 






*inderwohnungherumhüpf*
Boink, boink, boink, boink...


----------



## JENSeits (16. April 2012)

DUUUUUUUUU AARRRSCHHH!!! Geiler geiler Rahmen Kris!!! Nur das silber passt nicht, finde ich, zu poliert


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. April 2012)

Fett!


----------



## JENSeits (16. April 2012)

wenn du das mit teils weißen Teilen aufbaust und dich in schwarze Klamotten wirfst, dann habe ich eine gute Idee für ein stylisches Foto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (16. April 2012)

Uiuiui.....begehrenswert


----------



## wiehenrenner (16. April 2012)

********n geiles Teil!!


----------



## kris. (16. April 2012)

Nüscht Weiß. Viel Schwarz, ganz wenig Silber und als Eyecatcher ne Sattelklemme in Türkis.


----------



## the_Shot (16. April 2012)

NICE


----------



## slang (16. April 2012)

sauber, altes Pelztier, 

Was sind denn das für Flügelchen an den Sattelstreben?


----------



## JENSeits (16. April 2012)

auch gut! 

bin schon sehr gespannt!


----------



## RolfK (16. April 2012)

Sehr sehr lecker, Kris


----------



## kris. (16. April 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für Flügelchen an den Sattelstreben?



Bin mir nicht sicher. Irgendwas zwischen Design, Verstärkung und vielleicht Dreckbremse schätze ich. Zwischen den beiden Flügelchen ist noch ne Brücke die die Sitzstreben verbindet.


----------



## pecto69 (16. April 2012)

Jo Kris.....

Top Teil!!

Dirk


----------



## poekelz (16. April 2012)

PHAT

...da bin ich aber auf´s aufgebaute Bike gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (16. April 2012)

Poste den Rahmen doch mal bitte hier, mich würde interessieren was die Konsum-Götter so zusagen haben


----------



## crossboss (16. April 2012)

UIiii drück Nase platt


----------



## kris. (16. April 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...da bin ich aber auf´s aufgebaute Bike gespannt!



Icke ooch!


----------



## 230691 (16. April 2012)

Ja geil, auch aufgerüstet

Das schwarz kommt mal richtig gut rüber


----------



## ohneworte (16. April 2012)

Geiler Yeti-Rahmen!


----------



## Asio (16. April 2012)

Echt schönes Teil das


----------



## Domme02 (17. April 2012)

Ich auch nochmal: geil!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (17. April 2012)

Hammer Teil!

Bei mir is gestern noch das hier gekommen, damit ich auch mal was zum wechseln hab


----------



## Domme02 (18. April 2012)

Bei mir lag heute mal wieder was schwarzes in der Garage (welcher Postbote legt so einen Wert einfach in eine offene Garage?!?!)








Endlich mal was breiteres...
Details: 31,8mm/ 680mm breit und *nur 122g* 

Vielen Dank an Mcfk für die Unterstützung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (18. April 2012)

Shit - das ist echt leicht.


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. April 2012)

Ich hab dann auch was Neues ...

Goldene Hope Floatings (203/183) wurden durch Schwarze (183/160) und die silbernen Adapter durch schwarze Adapter ersetzt.






Jetzt fehlen nur noch 160g. 





War der Schmolke Lenker zu kurz, Domme?


----------



## Domme02 (18. April 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ich hab dann auch was Neues ...
> 
> Goldene Hope Floatings (203/183) wurden durch Schwarze (183/160) und die silbernen Adapter durch schwarze Adapter ersetzt.
> 
> ...


Ja, mir persönlich ist er mittlerweile zu kurz. (mal sehen wie sich 680mm so fahren)  Aber das ist ja geschmackssache. Kam ja auch lange Zeit super mit dem Schmolke klar.

Der Schmolke sucht jetzt auch einen Käufer! (25,4/560mm)


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (18. April 2012)

Bei mir is gestern der hier gekommen damit ich endlich einen habe den ich auf meine Wunschgröße zurechtstutzen kann. Tut mir Leid dass ich ihn nicht gewogen habe, aber ich glaube das will auch keiner wissen.


----------



## freetourer (18. April 2012)

Sauber - über 300 Gramm ?!

Guter Konter für die Leichtbaufraktion.


----------



## JENSeits (18. April 2012)

Ich muss sagen, die Einkäufe der letzten Tage sind erste Sahne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (19. April 2012)

Aber locker über 300  

Muss nur warnen falls jemand auch mal auf die Idee kommt sich so einen zu bestellen: Der Preis is ja echt super, deswegen hab ich ihn auch genommen, ABER die Decals da drauf kann man mit dem Fingernagel und ganz ohne Druck einfach abkratzen! Bin spaßeshalber mal drüber gegangen weil ich das schon gelesen hatte und es nicht glauben wollte, auf einmal hatte ich das halbe Logo unterm Nagel! Also nix für Perfektionisten. Farbe und Lack darunter halten aber


----------



## slang (19. April 2012)

Wie breit ist der denn?


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (19. April 2012)

800. Werd ihn so auf 76-77 kürzen, weil ichs doch lieber etwas breiter hätte als den Holzfeller. Damit bin ich dann effektiv so bei 74-75cm, weil die Klemmringe von den Ergongriffen so breit sind außen.


----------



## JENSeits (19. April 2012)

Dürfte dann ja gut passen!
Bin mal aufs probesitzen beim Ghost gespannt!


----------



## chucki_bo (21. April 2012)

Kettenschlagen und Ghostshifting beim DH
ist jetzt (hoffentlich) Geschichte.


----------



## -Kiwi- (21. April 2012)

Schön!
Bin mit meiner c.guide v2 sehr zufrieden. Hab' sie allerdings an der Schaltzugöse des Rahmens befestigt.
Viel Freude damit!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## JENSeits (21. April 2012)

Sinvoll! Ich glaube das Trek hat da allerdings keine Leitungsführung, oder?


----------



## poekelz (21. April 2012)

Tolle Sache!

Aber zwei gleichfarbige Kabelbinder hätteste dem Schätzchen schon spendieren können.

Ich bring dir nachher einen mit.


----------



## chucki_bo (22. April 2012)

Der zweite schwarze Kabelbinder hat sich verabschiedet
bevor ich die c/Guide überhaupt richtig fixiert hatte. 

@Jens: das Trek hat dort keinen Zug, aber bei der V2
ist die Montage auch ohne perfekt möglich. 
Gut durchdacht das Baby.


----------



## -Kiwi- (22. April 2012)

Dann nimm' zwei gute und nicht zu dünne Kabelbinder.
Hab' bei dieser Montage-Variante öfter von Problemen gelesen. 

Schöne Grüße,
Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (22. April 2012)

Für den Fall der Fälle gehören Kabelbinder auf jeden Fall auch in den Trinkrucksack


----------



## chucki_bo (22. April 2012)

Jawoll. Wird gemacht.


----------



## slang (22. April 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Für den Fall der Fälle gehören Kabelbinder auf jeden Fall auch in den Trinkrucksack



Schmecken die denn?


----------



## RolfK (22. April 2012)

Also die weissen sind nicht so lecker, aber die schwadden sind recht bekömmlich(als Elektriker hat man da ja so seine Erfahrung)


----------



## 230691 (22. April 2012)

Och die weißen kann man auch ganz gut gebrauchen

Fährt eigentlich jemand die c.guide v2 mit dreifach vorne?
Der Onkel kommt ja mit einer dreifach Kurbel und dann auch noch ohne Kettenführung.
Taugt die c.guide v2 auch im groben Gelände was?

Anti OT:





Eine 2l Trinkblase von Deuter und zwei kleine LED fuchteln sind auch noch dazu gekommen - also nichts weltbewegendes


----------



## slang (22. April 2012)

chukis Trek ist doch dreifach,
meine Eigenbaulösung ging relativ gut mit drei Blättern.


----------



## crossboss (22. April 2012)

Ich habe auch ne 3fach mit Kettenführung. Ist Eigenbau. Funktioniert wunderbar. Ist komplett aus Kunststoff und superleicht und stabil.
Wird von einem starken Kabelbinder gehalten, der etwas mit der Kette rüber schwingen kann .


----------



## chucki_bo (23. April 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich jemand die c.guide v2 mit dreifach vorne?
> Der Onkel kommt ja mit einer dreifach Kurbel und dann auch noch ohne Kettenführung.
> Taugt die c.guide v2 auch im groben Gelände was?



Poekelz fährt die V1 seit längerer Zeit (3-fach). Da ist noch kein Ausfall zu verzeichnen gewesen. Auch nicht im groben Gelände.

.. und by the way: 40 Tacken sind für das Stück zwar seeeehr viel Geld  
(wenn man mal die Einzelteile in der Hand hält und seine Freude über das Stück kurz gegen echte Objektivität tauscht ), 
aber gegenüber einer (z.B.) ethirteen dreifach Führung spottbillig und simpelst angebaut. 

Geld vergisst sich ....

Later 
chucki_bo


----------



## -Kiwi- (23. April 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> Och die weißen kann man auch ganz gut gebrauchen
> 
> Fährt eigentlich jemand die c.guide v2 mit dreifach vorne?
> Der Onkel kommt ja mit einer dreifach Kurbel und dann auch noch ohne Kettenführung.
> ...



Hi.
Ich fahre meine v2 im groben Gelände. Sind auch viele Sprünge dabei.
Bis jetzt hat sie super geführt und gehalten.

Gesendet von meinem SGS2,
Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (24. April 2012)

Zurück zum Thema. Nachschub...


----------



## crossboss (24. April 2012)

watt denn das? Neues Besteck?
Warum nimmste denn noch ohne Steckachse?Jörg


----------



## slang (24. April 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema. Nachschub...




wirste bestimmt Spaß mit haben.


----------



## kris. (25. April 2012)

na das hoffe ich doch! 

schnellspanner hat sie wegen vorhandenem laufradsatz.
und sie war günstg genug um in der nächsten saisonohne großen verlust nochmal wechseln zu können.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (25. April 2012)

bei mir ist auch etwas kurz vor der vollendung...


----------



## slang (25. April 2012)

Schöne Farbe,

wird das nen Dirt-Bike? 

Duck und weg....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (25. April 2012)

selfmade bikehalterung für meine super T mit 20 mm steckachse für stehenden transport im kombi. die erste anprobe war perfekt.
kosten: 0,-  ... lag alles noch im keller rum.
gruß, wolfi.


# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## the_Shot (25. April 2012)

Hey Wolfi, alter Spar-Punk - das ist ja mal toppi

@Freesoul, in welche Richtung solls gehen, Dirtjump? Klasse Farbe


----------



## -Kiwi- (26. April 2012)

@Freesoul:

 Viel Spaß beim Schrauben... und anschließendem Fahren!
Bin schon auf Pics des kompletten Rades gespannt.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (26. April 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Schöne Farbe, wird das nen Dirt-Bike?





the_Shot schrieb:


> @Freesoul, in welche Richtung solls gehen, Dirtjump? Klasse Farbe


Yep, wird ein Dirtbike. Fokus liegt auf minimalem Gewicht bei maximaler Stabilität und ist jetzt seit längerem geplant  Nachdem mein letztes Custom-Dirtrad schon ein paar Jahre erst ist war es spannend, überall die sinnvollsten Parts rauszusuchen...die KHE-Reifen wiegen beispielsweise nur rund 500 Gramm.

Angepeiltes Gewicht sind rund 10.5kg, ich freu mich 



-Kiwi- schrieb:


> @Freesoul:
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Schrauben... und anschließendem Fahren!
> Bin schon auf Pics des kompletten Rades gespannt.
> ...



Merci! Wenn alles klappt, gibts Anfang nächster Woche schon Bilder.

Als Gabel kommt (als Nachschlag zum letztjährigen Dirtbike-Check) zunächst eine Testgabel rein, die Nachfolge dieser wird in den nächsten Wochen noch entschieden.


----------



## the_Shot (26. April 2012)

@ Freesoul, wird bestimmt klasse, ich freu mich für Dich!

Ich hab auch was neues gebrauchtes





und noch was fürn Transport


----------



## wiehenrenner (26. April 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> @ Freesoul, wird bestimmt klasse, ich freu mich für Dich!
> 
> Ich hab auch was neues gebrauchtes


 
Ums mit Jens Worten zu sagen: DU ARRRSCH   Nein im Ernst Gratulation.  Woher haste den Bock, ich meine den neulich auch irgendwo gesehen zu haben, Bikemarkt oder Bucht. Dann sollte ich ja nur noch nen Kondenzstreifen von Dir sehen können, in Warstein


----------



## kris. (26. April 2012)

Schöner Hobel. Wenn die Beule nicht wäre! 




wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Ums mit Jens Worten zu sagen: DU ARRRSCH


 
Kriegen Admins eigentlich Punkte für sowas?!? 
*duckundweg*


----------



## the_Shot (26. April 2012)

Hey Christoph, 

thx, hab das Ding aus der Bucht gezogen. Das mit dem Kondensstreifen müssen wa mal gucken, hab noch keine Erfahrungen mit dem Bock gesammelt.


----------



## pecto69 (26. April 2012)

Boah, wenns nur die Beule wäre aber die Feelgeeee, neeeiiin......
*DuW*

Dirk


----------



## the_Shot (26. April 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Schöner Hobel. Wenn die Beule nicht wäre! *



Ehlender Yeti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (26. April 2012)

Nen Speci fährt auch mit Beule ;-)


----------



## wolfi (26. April 2012)

@ shot:
glückwunsch zum neuen rad! sehr geil!
das schreit ja nach bikepark.
gruß, wolfi.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## crossboss (26. April 2012)

Its demo day
Gratuliere zur Investition. Hoffendlich halten Kopf und Schulter das aus!?Jörg


----------



## slang (26. April 2012)

Feistes Teil, 

Farbe und Design rockt, da liegt Speci, meiner Meinung nach, sonst gern mal ne Spur daneben. 

Mal schauen wie lange Sumse sich zurück halten kann


----------



## MightyMike (26. April 2012)

Ich habe auch was neues aber wegen Schulterop darf ich nur schauen


----------



## stoppelhopper (26. April 2012)

MightyMike schrieb:


> Ich habe auch was neues aber wegen Schulterop darf ich nur schauen



Und was auf dem Bild ist neu? Der Fernseher


----------



## poekelz (26. April 2012)

Die drei Helme - Urge Dreierpack 25% off


----------



## wolfi (26. April 2012)

so, hier nochmal meine 0,- bike halterung mit rad drauf.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## -Kiwi- (26. April 2012)

Sieht gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MightyMike (26. April 2012)

stoppelhopper schrieb:


> Und was auf dem Bild ist neu? Der Fernseher



Markus, wer beim Fernseher spart hat 3 fette Bikes und ne Harley Davidson unterm Arsch..Vorausgesetzt man sieht nicht so aus:


----------



## OWL_Biker (26. April 2012)

Aijaijai, das tut ja schon beim Hinschauen weh!
Gute Besserung!

Wenn ich durch deine Gallerie schaue frage ich mich ob du dich regelmäßig so zerslaughterst oder ist das alles von einem Unfall?

Das Bike ist jedenfalls sehr schick und schreit nach schneller Genesung!
Aber das kann wohl noch ein paar Monate dauern oder?


@Shoti: Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike! 


VG
Fabian


----------



## slang (26. April 2012)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Wenn ich durch deine Gallerie schaue frage ich mich ob du dich regelmäßig so zerslaughterst oder ist das alles von einem Unfall?



Das hab ich mich auch gefragt....

Ansonsten, auch nen schönes Radel, und auch von mir, gute Besserung


----------



## OWL_Biker (26. April 2012)

Jau haste recht! 
Sorry!

Habe mich schon gewundert wie man das fertig bringt bzw. welcher Arbeitgeber das mitmachen würde. ;-)


----------



## the_Shot (26. April 2012)

@ MightyMike, gute Besserung und viel Spass mit dem neuen Geschoss, vll. trifft man sich ja mal.

@Jogi, dem Kopf kann nix mehr passieren, ist ja schon vorher alles hin gewesen, naja, und die Schulter macht sich nur bei schlechtem Wetter bemerkbar. Ansonsten bin ich Kugelsicher

@ all, Danke für die Glückwünsche


----------



## wiehenrenner (26. April 2012)

So ich kann auch mitmachen.....

Neue Latschen für mich.....





.... neue Lenker + Griffe für Schätzelein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MightyMike (26. April 2012)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Aijaijai, das tut ja schon beim Hinschauen weh!
> Gute Besserung!
> 
> Wenn ich durch deine Gallerie schaue frage ich mich ob du dich regelmäßig so zerslaughterst oder ist das alles von einem Unfall?
> ...



Hey Fabian, das ist in 17 Jahren biken meine erste Verletzung, wenn du die die Sturzfotos vom RabenRace meinst da bin ich nur Fotograf, der, der sich da auf den Boden legt bin ich nicht. Ich danke dir, ja ich würde gerne wieder aufs Bike. Zumindest berg auf mit dem Spicy


----------



## the_Shot (26. April 2012)

Christoph, ab in den Schlamm mit den Schuhen, die funkeln ja 

Schöne Einkäufe


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (27. April 2012)

Der holzfeller sieht so breit aus  is das der 730er oder gibts den etwa doch in breiter??


----------



## -Kiwi- (27. April 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> So ich kann auch mitmachen.....
> 
> Neue Latschen für mich.....
> 
> ...




Ist ja cool! Hab' gestern auch neue Five Ten und 'nen Truvativ-Lenker für mein Pitch gekauft.
Sind bei mir aber die Five Ten Freerider Pro und der Truvativ Boo Bar in 740mm mit 20mm Rise.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Waldwichtel (27. April 2012)

... hab auch ein paar neue Klamotten.

3 weitere Under Armour Shirts, eines davon in der Special-Edition mit Waldwichtel-Logo.


----------



## freetourer (27. April 2012)

du bist doch bekloppt .... 









duck und weg


----------



## kris. (27. April 2012)

Aber wie aus dem Gesicht geschnitten!


----------



## Waldwichtel (27. April 2012)

freetourer schrieb:


> du bist doch bekloppt ....



Steht ja auch drauf! 




kris. schrieb:


> Aber wie aus dem Gesicht geschnitten!



Das selbe gilt ja für dein Avatar-Bild!


----------



## kris. (27. April 2012)

Steht da nicht "langsame Arsch Nutte"?!? 
*duckundweg*


----------



## wiehenrenner (27. April 2012)

@ Wolfsblut, ja ist der 730 mm alles andere wäre mir dann doch zu breit. Nach kurzen Probesitzen denke ich auch das die Entscheidung richtig war.

@ Kiwi habe lange überlegt wegen der Schuhe letztentlich hat die optik entschieden ;-) Habe beim Lenker 40 mm Rise genommen, da ich noch die Pike fahre und mir sonst die Front doch zu flach erschien. 

Als nächstes werde ich mich dann wohl mal um ne neue Bremse kümmern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (27. April 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Steht ja auch drauf!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Selbstportrait
Mit dem hope label bekommst du bestimmt keinen Ärger ,oder ?Jörg


----------



## Waldwichtel (27. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Mit dem hope label bekommst du bestimmt keinen Ärger ,oder ?Jörg



Alles im grünen Bereich!  ... zudem gehöre ich ja selbst schon fast zum Inventar von Hope.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (27. April 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> @ Wolfsblut, ja ist der 730 mm alles andere wäre mir dann doch zu breit. Nach kurzen Probesitzen denke ich auch das die Entscheidung richtig war.



Dachte ich auch als ich vom 780er boobaruf den Holzfeller gewechselt hab. Jetzt wollt ich irgendwie schon wieder nen breiteren  aber das is ja wirklich sehr unterschiedlich Turnieren Geschmack. Wer weiß, vielleicht Wechsel ich auch bald wieder zurück, behalten werd ich den Holzfsller auf jeden Fall! Is ein supergeiler Lenker, auch optisch!


----------



## stoppelhopper (28. April 2012)

MightyMike schrieb:


> Markus, wer beim Fernseher spart hat 3 fette Bikes und ne Harley Davidson unterm Arsch..



Die Rechnung geht irgendwie nicht auf. Demnach müsste ich neben 12 Fahrrädern nen R8, ne Ducati und nen Flugzeug haben  Ich glaube es gibt inzwischen Handys mit ner größeren Bildschirmdiagonale als mein TV, nen Bild spar ich mir da mal  

Ansonsten: Auch von mir gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. April 2012)

... und noch was Neues! Endlich ne vernünftige Halterung für den Kombi.
Vielen Dank hierfür an Criscross. 

Nach erfolgreicher Montage (... muß da noch was basteln), gibts nen Foto vom Endergebnis.


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. April 2012)

... Montage erledigt. Ist aber vorübergehend auf ein Bike ausgelegt, so muß  ich nicht ständig die Maxi Cosi-Halterung rausnehmen. Fürs Hinterrad fertige ich mir noch ne Auflage und fürs Vorderrad nen Schoner zum Anlehnen.


----------



## JENSeits (30. April 2012)

Saubere Lösung, aber nur wenn das Rad sauber bleibt. Sonst müsste ne Decke mit rein


----------



## the_Shot (30. April 2012)

Sehr schön Waldi, sauber gelöst


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. April 2012)

Ne Decke liegt im Fußraum der Rücksitze. Eigentlich liegt noch ne Bodenwanne im Kofferraum, aber die habe ich erstmal in den Keller verfrachtet. 
Irgendwo hab ich auch noch nen großen PVC-Banner von dabomb, den werde ich wohl dafür erstmal zweckentfremden.

Tja, unser Angelo alias Gooni hätte sich hierüber ja keine Gedanken machen müssen, der alte Schönwetterfahrer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (30. April 2012)

Schaut gut aus. 

Fürs Vorderrad nimm doch ne Laufradtasche - eine Dreckquelle ist dann schon mal sauber weg und Du brauchst dann auch nicht das Auto links abpolstern.


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. April 2012)

freetourer schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus.
> 
> Fürs Vorderrad nimm doch ne Laufradtasche - eine Dreckquelle ist dann schon mal sauber weg und Du brauchst dann auch nicht das Auto links abpolstern.



Gute Idee!  Danke!


----------



## Domme02 (30. April 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... Montage erledigt. Ist aber vorübergehend auf ein Bike ausgelegt, so muß  ich nicht ständig die Maxi Cosi-Halterung rausnehmen. Fürs Hinterrad fertige ich mir noch ne Auflage und fürs Vorderrad nen Schoner zum Anlehnen.


 perfekte Lösung! Da werde ich echt neidisch, waldi!

Leider bin ich mitm Punto und nicht mit einem Kombi unterwegs...da wird sowas wohl nicht klappen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (1. Mai 2012)

Domme02 schrieb:


> perfekte Lösung! Da werde ich echt neidisch, waldi!
> 
> Leider bin ich mitm Punto und nicht mit einem Kombi unterwegs...da wird sowas wohl nicht klappen.



Ok, beim Punto wird's schwierig. Da hilft nur nen Dach- oder Heckträger, stimmt's?! Aber da hat The_Shot gerade erst ne Alternative für seinen Cupra besorgt. Kann er ja mal posten.


----------



## the_Shot (1. Mai 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Aber da hat The_Shot gerade erst ne Alternative für seinen Cupra besorgt. Kann er ja mal posten.



Macht er doch glatt

Ist n Mottez Heckträger von LB in Bi, macht nen soliden Eindruck und lässt sich relativ einfach und schnell montieren.





Wie man auf dem Bild erkennen kann passt das Spicy auf herkömmliche Art und Weise nicht drauf, dies kann man aber mit ein wenig Kreativität und Spanngurten lösen. Das Demo pass übrigens auch drauf

Hier nochmal das Teil in der Originalverpackung:


----------



## crossboss (1. Mai 2012)

Tolle Erfindung die Bikeinside Systeme. Gepäck daneben fertig.
Son Bike Inside haben Bettina und ich uns 1997 fürn Urlaub selbst gebaut. Ich glaub es gab damals noch keine zu kaufen. Das schöne ist, man spart Sprit, kann schneller fahren und die Bikes kriegen keinen Regen usw. ab.  Noch eins kann man je nach Fahrzeugtyp  in die Mitte anderherum reinstellen wegen der Lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (1. Mai 2012)

Also in den aktuellen Punto passen 2 Räder auf nem Bikeinside...


----------



## crossboss (1. Mai 2012)

Der hat ja auch nen grossen Rucksack


----------



## chucki_bo (1. Mai 2012)

Sissies 





LATER


----------



## Surfjunk (1. Mai 2012)

Das ist mal ein Biketräger!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (2. Mai 2012)

ich muss gestehen - ich schmeiß das rad der länge nach einfach rein  der kombi ist groß genug und ich muss das VR nicht ausbauen. 
schick ist die lösung mit dem radfazz aber auf jeden fall!


----------



## crossboss (2. Mai 2012)

He,He ich bin aber auch gut bestückt


----------



## Schwappy (2. Mai 2012)

So, jetzt habe ich endlich auch mal was zu posten


----------



## freetourer (2. Mai 2012)

Sieht nach Spaß aus - aber wohl nur bedingt uphillfähig, oder?

Welche Reifen sind da drauf? - Kenda Nevegal? Kannst Du zu denen mal ein kleines Review erstellen?


----------



## -Kiwi- (3. Mai 2012)

Schicke Kiste!


----------



## JENSeits (3. Mai 2012)

Jop lies sich ganz gut proberollen. Nur am See habe ich die Tage vergebens auf den netten Herrn gewartet 

Ich glaube mitm Reifenvergleich wirds schwer, denn seine letzten Reifen waren meines Wissens Smart Sam, da ist der Unterschied doch schon zugroß um gescheit vergleichen zukönnen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulrich-40 (3. Mai 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Jop lies sich ganz gut proberollen.


 
sieht so aus.


----------



## wiehenrenner (3. Mai 2012)

Nettes Radl, wirste besonders im Park deinen Spass mit haben 
Mist ich sehe es schon kommen ich brauche auch son Schieberad....


----------



## JENSeits (3. Mai 2012)

Bestellen wir halt gleich 2 Tues Chris  
Nur ich glaube ich bräuchte fast mehr wie ein L


----------



## wiehenrenner (3. Mai 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bestellen wir halt gleich 2 Tues Chris
> Nur ich glaube ich bräuchte fast mehr wie ein L


 
Hm, finde das Tues nicht schlecht, gerade preislich sehr attraktiv. Aber ich würde eher noch zu nem guten gebrauchten Demo greifen. Habe Saschas Bock sehen können, macht nen guten Eindruck. Und seitdem ich auf dem Pitch sitze breche ich eh ne Lanze für Speci  
Ist eh Spinnerei, vllt. sollte ich erstmal sehen meinem aktuellem Hobel die Grenzen aufzuzeigen


----------



## Schwappy (3. Mai 2012)

Tut mir leid Jens, ich wusste nicht das du hinfährst sonst hätte ich dir bescheid gesagt, dass wir nicht kommen...wir haben Reifen gewechselt (am Auto) und da hat in der einen felge dieser kleine plastikring gefehlt...


----------



## JENSeits (3. Mai 2012)

schon ok.

bei mir gabs Heute:


XT Kette
XT Kassette 11-32
SLX Kettenblatt 22
Bremsen Entlüftungskits + Öl
Kettenschlösser

jetzt versuche ich mich mal an der Wartung der Kindshock und das Bremsen entlüften.


----------



## slang (3. Mai 2012)

Hi,

zum Thema Biketräger hab ich auch was:








aber was neues gibts auch


----------



## crossboss (3. Mai 2012)

Nachdem ich nun etwas genervt meine neue *Rock Shox Reverb* gefühlte 100mal entlüftzet habe und die immernoch nicht funzte habe ich das Ding schnurstraks an Sport Import geschickt, zum Wandelnoder reparieren.
Und ich kann eigentlich entlüften.......................


----------



## Surfjunk (3. Mai 2012)

Geht das Ding immer noch nicht, unglaublich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (3. Mai 2012)

Ist jetzt aber eher fürn Stammtisch,oder?


----------



## crossboss (3. Mai 2012)

scheinbar auch kein Einzelfall und das bei der teuersten Wahl bei Sattelstützen, peinlich sowas


----------



## Waldwichtel (3. Mai 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> zum Thema Biketräger hab ich auch was:
> 
> ...



Geil!!! Nen Uralt-Polo im angesagten matt-rot fahren und am Bike ne Yumeya-Kette!   ... aber die Kette muß ich auch haben.


----------



## crossboss (3. Mai 2012)

ne Porno Kette


----------



## Surfjunk (3. Mai 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Geil!!! Nen Uralt-Polo im angesagten matt-rot fahren und am Bike ne Yumeya-Kette!   ... aber die Kette muß ich auch haben.


----------



## slang (3. Mai 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Geil!!! Nen Uralt-Polo im angesagten matt-rot fahren und am Bike ne Yumeya-Kette!   ... aber die Kette muß ich auch haben.


Man muß halt Prioritäten setzen. Und nen Bike steht da natürlich über so nen schnödem Auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (3. Mai 2012)

Zuhälter-Kette, aber keinen Sattel. Tststs...


----------



## Surfjunk (3. Mai 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> so eine kette macht sau schnell und verleiht unglaubliche fahrtechnik.
> 
> ....



Echt!? 

Dann bestelle ich die doch gleich mal...


----------



## slang (4. Mai 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> warum kauft man sich eine gepimpte kette? das ist ein verschleißteil ....



Viellleicht weils die günstig gab,

vielleicht weil mans sich leisten kann

Fragen über Fragen...

Aber  lieber Kai, da du ja eh  als Superracer hier bekannt bist,

Was machst du in einem Thread, wo eh nur Angeber ihre neuen Schwanzmaße bekannt geben? Das ist doch unter deinem Niveau.


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Mai 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> warum kauft man sich eine gepimpte kette? das ist ein verschleißteil ....



Bei Slang war es wie erwähnt der unschlagbare Preis, bei mir wäre es der Enthusiasmus für alles was nicht Mainstream ist und in meinen Augen optisch ein Leckerbissen. Ob das nen Verschleißteil ist, ist mir da Wurscht. Frag da mal die Jungs im Leichtbauthread nach Sinn und Zweck ihrer Maßnahmen. Da werden Bauteile ausgefräst, Rahmen entlackt, etc..

Jeder hat so seinen Fetisch oder Spleen!


----------



## ohneworte (4. Mai 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Viellleicht weils die günstig gab,
> 
> vielleicht weil mans sich leisten kann
> 
> ...



Ist ja richtig Zickenterror hier!


----------



## -Kiwi- (4. Mai 2012)

Geile Kette!


----------



## JENSeits (4. Mai 2012)

ontopic: bei mir gabs Frühstück ...


----------



## slang (4. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ist ja richtig Zickenterror hier!




Muss auch mal sein, nen bissel Porno am Rad macht auch Spass.

da der Preis gut ist, hol ich nacher noch mal zwei, eine für Waldi und eine für die stille Reserve.


----------



## kris. (4. Mai 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> so eine kette macht sau schnell und verleiht unglaubliche fahrtechnik.
> 
> warum kauft man sich eine gepimpte kette? das ist ein verschleißteil ....


 
Warum kauft man sich nen MTB wenn man die meisten XC-Strecken auch mit nem Crosser fahren könnte?
Warum sind Bikes farbig, wenn es doch Klarlack auch tun würde?

Kotflügel sind auch Verschleissteile, je nachdem wen man fragt...


----------



## wolfi (4. Mai 2012)

Fahrräder sind verschleißteile!

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Mai 2012)

slang schrieb:


> ... da der Preis gut ist, hol ich nacher noch mal zwei, eine für Waldi und eine für die stille Reserve.





_... auf Wunsch können Slang und ich die dann auch nochmal einzeln hier posten!_


----------



## Huskyspeed (4. Mai 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Warum kauft man sich nen MTB wenn man die meisten XC-Strecken auch mit nem Crosser fahren könnte?
> Warum sind Bikes farbig, wenn es doch Klarlack auch tun würde?
> 
> Kotflügel sind auch Verschleissteile, je nachdem wen man fragt...


 
Er fährt ja Crossrad... nennt sich 29er 

Nur Spass Kai die Dinger sind nicht schlecht.


----------



## Domme02 (4. Mai 2012)

was gabs feines? Schieß mal Bilder..


----------



## wolfi (4. Mai 2012)

Is eh nen verschleißteil...

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## crossboss (4. Mai 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> so eine kette macht sau schnell und verleiht unglaubliche fahrtechnik.
> 
> warum kauft man sich eine gepimpte kette? das ist ein verschleißteil ....



das verstehst du nicht , das ist guter Geschmack


----------



## ohneworte (4. Mai 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> nen univega ht-upct 2011.
> nicht der leichteste, aber das macht ja nichts.



Ich hätte hier auch noch einen für ganz wenig Geld liegen gehabt!


----------



## ohneworte (4. Mai 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> das verstehst du nicht , das ist guter Geschmack



Mit welchen Beilagen?


----------



## wolfi (5. Mai 2012)

Eine blutkruste
Einmal dh ohne klickies...	und schon isses passiert

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## wolfi (5. Mai 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> Eine blutkruste
> Einmal dh ohne klickies...	und schon isses passiert
> 
> # send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #



Foto vergessen...

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (5. Mai 2012)

so gehört sich das! Ich erspaare euch mal lieber mein Käsepflaster-Schienbein aus dem letzten Sommer 


gute Geneseung!


----------



## ohneworte (5. Mai 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> welche größe denn?



53cm


----------



## wolfi (5. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> 53cm




mein lieber herr gesangsvereinen!
lol


# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## ohneworte (5. Mai 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> mein lieber herr gesangsvereinen!
> lol
> 
> 
> # send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #



So gross ist die Rahmenhöhe nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## crossboss (5. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mir für Endurorennen mal was schnelles zugelegt (*911* hat mich irgendwie an ein Lieblingsautovon mir erinnert)


----------



## -Kiwi- (5. Mai 2012)

Schön!
Wieviel kostet der Spaß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (5. Mai 2012)

Damit k_star  seinen Smica wiederbekommt (danke nochmal), gabs nen Syntace F109:





Und nachdem mich der 680mm Mcfk Flatbar so Ã¼berzeugt hat, kriegt meine Trainingsschlampe auch was breites:
Crankbrothers Cobalt 1 (680mm,31,8mm)




nen 31,8mm Vorbau musste dann leider auch her:





Dank Bikemarkt gabs den Vorbau fÃ¼r nen guten Zehner und den Lenker bei bike-discount fÃ¼r 22â¬. DafÃ¼r ist der auch mehr als doppelt so schwer wie der Mcfk, satte 310g wiegt die Besenstange


----------



## OWL_Biker (5. Mai 2012)

Neue Schuhe! =)
Die oberen ersetzen die unteren, war mehr als überfällig. ;-)

Auch wenn mir die Impact erst zu "fett" waren, fand ich sie am Fuß dann doch eingermaßen dezent und passend. Dazu eben supergemütlich und klebt am Pedal wie sonstwas. 
Morgen mal richtig Probe fahren...


----------



## slang (5. Mai 2012)

Ich schätze mal, das da in Bezug auf "Klebrigkeit" Welten zwischen liegen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Mai 2012)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Neue Schuhe! =)
> Die oberen ersetzen die unteren, war mehr als überfällig. ;-)
> 
> Auch wenn mir die Impact erst zu "fett" waren, fand ich sie am Fuß dann doch eingermaßen dezent und passend. Dazu eben supergemütlich und klebt am Pedal wie sonstwas.
> Morgen mal richtig Probe fahren...



Hallooo! Und was ist mit dem Hemd? Ist das etwa nicht neu?


----------



## wiehenrenner (5. Mai 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ich habe mir für Endurorennen mal was schnelles zugelegt (*911* hat mich irgendwie an ein Lieblingsautovon mir erinnert)


 
Wenn Du die Dinger mal getestet hast, wäre ich auf dein Feedback gespannt, hatte die Dinger auch schonmal im Auge.


----------



## OWL_Biker (5. Mai 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Hallooo! Und was ist mit dem Hemd? Ist das etwa nicht neu?



Au, wenn ich die hier jedes mal reinstelle, dann ist der Thread voll! 
Arbeite in so ner Bude, die sowas herstellen ;-)


Stefan, muss mich wohl dann auch erst mal umgewöhnen, das nichts mit "Fuß verschieben" ist. Jedes mal wieder hoch und drauf.


----------



## crossboss (5. Mai 2012)

Die Felgen sind nicht von Actionsports  aber die verkaufen ähnliche Kombationen nur nicht meine. Die haben als Angebot bei Ebay nur 269,-  + 14,90 fürn 142er Adapter gekostet. Die weiß lackierten sindmininimal schwerer als die schwarz eloxierten sehen aber geiler aus find ich jedenfalls. 
Hier die Produktdetails:


----------



## crossboss (5. Mai 2012)

Die Felgen sind nicht von Actionsports  aber die verkaufen Ã¤hnliche Kombinationen, nur nicht meine. Die haben als Angebot bei Ebay auch nur 269,-â¬  + 14,90â¬ fÃ¼rn 142er Adapter gekostet. Die weiÃ lackierten sind minimal schwerer als die schwarz eloxierten, sehen aber geiler aus, find ich jedenfalls. 
Hier die Produktdetails:


----------



## wolfi (9. Mai 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ich habe mir für Endurorennen mal was schnelles zugelegt (*911* hat mich irgendwie an ein Lieblingsautovon mir erinnert)



moin jörg,
und? schon angetestet? ich überlege mir gerade ebenfalls diesen laufradsatz für den teuto zuzulegen.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## crossboss (9. Mai 2012)

Nee hab ich noch nicht aber ich schreib dir wenns passiert ist. Das geile ist , die kann ich umbauen auf alle gängigen Adapter. Ich brauche eigendlich nur noch 1en Laufradsatz fürs Sommerrad Scott und Winterhardtail Rocky. Aber erst mal die Qualität eruierenJörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (9. Mai 2012)

Klingeling was kommt da denn direkt ins Büro geflattert?





Ich habe die defekte Reverb direkt zu Sport Import geschickt und anstandslos gleich ne Neue bekommen. Jetzt kann ich endlich wieder in den Wald


----------



## Ehrenfeld (9. Mai 2012)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Neue Schuhe! =)
> Die oberen ersetzen die unteren, war mehr als überfällig. ;-)
> 
> Auch wenn mir die Impact erst zu "fett" waren, fand ich sie am Fuß dann doch eingermaßen dezent und passend. Dazu eben supergemütlich und klebt am Pedal wie sonstwas.
> Morgen mal richtig Probe fahren...


 top wahl!

ich hab mir auch fiveten-nachschub gegönnt  allerdings noch nicht hier...


----------



## -Kiwi- (9. Mai 2012)

Die Five Ten Freerider sind klasse! Wesentlich angenehmer zu tragen als die Low Impact. Gerade auf Touren.

Hab' mir letztens auch die Five Ten Pumice Pro gekauft. Gestern sind noch ein Paar O'Neal Stinger dazugekommen.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## ohneworte (9. Mai 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Klingeling was kommt da denn direkt ins Büro geflattert?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darf man ohne die nicht mehr in den Wald?


----------



## crossboss (9. Mai 2012)

Fahr mal ne Tour ohne ne Sattelstütze, ich hatte keinen Ersatz


----------



## ohneworte (10. Mai 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Fahr mal ne Tour ohne ne Sattelstütze, ich hatte keinen Ersatz



Puh, und ich dachte ich dürfte ohne nicht mal mehr zu Fuß in den Wald?


----------



## DerBergschreck (10. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Puh, und ich dachte ich dürfte ohne nicht mal mehr zu Fuß in den Wald?



Weil es in diesem Thread ja um Konsum geht, hier eine interessante Studie bzgl. Konsum und Glück:

*Konsum als Glückskiller*


----------



## crossboss (10. Mai 2012)

Zitat Glücksforschung:

"Sein Modell  hat den Begriff des Flows als Herzstück. Unter Flow  versteht der diese glückselige Versunkenheit, die wir erreichen, wenn  wir voll und ganz in einer interessanten Tätigkeit aufgehen. Zeit und  Raum, Hunger oder Durst, Kälte oder Hitze verschwinden für den Moment,  werden ausgeblendet und nicht mehr wahr genommen. Die Tätigkeit, der wir  uns hingeben, involviert uns komplett und lässt uns die Außenwelt  völlig vergessen.
 Der geistige und emotionale Zustand, der sich dabei einstellt, ist  wohl das, was man als zufriedenes Glück bezeichnen kann. Und man kann  ihn aktiv immer wieder herstellen, wenn man sich wieder dieser  bestimmten Tätigkeit widmet und dabei gewisse Rahmenbedingungen  eingehalten werden. Nicht die Jagd nach dem teurer, moderner,  leistungsstärker ist der Garant für Glück, sondern dieser liegt  ausschließlich im Menschen selbst."
Zitat Ende


Ja das fühle ich wirklich wenn ich durch den Wald auf schönen Trails surfe, die olle Sattelstütze hilft nicht übern Lenker zu gehen und ganzheitlich Glücklich zu bleiben. Schon weil man nicht dauernd anhalten muß , um vorm Downhill ständig den Schnellspanner auf und zu zu machen.......zugegeben macht es einen etwas nöckelig wenn das unseelige Konsumteil Schrott ist!


Da das hier aber Offtopic ist, sollten wir so was im Stammtisch bequatschenJörg


----------



## slang (10. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich mir neue Biketeile ans Rad schraube, vergesse ich auch Zeit und Raum 
Deswegen versuche ich immer wieder diesen Zustand aktiv herzustellen.

Ein Teufelskreis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -j0hi. (12. Mai 2012)

Mein neues gebrauchtes.


----------



## Tycron (12. Mai 2012)

Schick! Was hatn der Hobel gekostet, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Mai 2012)

Ich hab auch was Neues. Meinen FSA K-Force light Carbon Flatbar 
(600mm) habe ich durch einen Syntace Vector Carbon mit
680mm ersetzt. Schaltzüge werden noch etwas verlängert und
die Vorbaurichtung (positiv/negativ) wird noch getestet.
Mal schauen ob sich ein breiterer Rizer wirklich so viel positiver
aufs Fahrverhalten auswirkt.


----------



## the_Shot (19. Mai 2012)




----------



## crossboss (21. Mai 2012)

hier mal  die neuen 785mm für Scotti


----------



## JENSeits (21. Mai 2012)

bei mir gabs aufm Dirtmasters nen Trabec Race und ne Oakley Shorts. Für extra Fotos bin ich zufaul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (22. Mai 2012)

Nochmal einen mit passendem Rise, damit ich keine Angst mehr ums Oberrohr haben muss.


----------



## JENSeits (30. Mai 2012)

Bei mir gabs jetzt eine Tchibo 5cm Slackline und von Mammut kam Heute die 2,8er aus dem guten Angebot


----------



## slang (30. Mai 2012)

ohne pics glauben wir nix


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (30. Mai 2012)

Wieso 2? Zum Verlgleich oder um die beiden Breiten zu haben?

Was hab ich Neues.... das IBC Shirt in schwarz, weil ich das Backprint so unglaublich geil finde! Und neue Schuhe für Freizeit und die schnelle Radrunde ohne groß umziehen. Sind saugemütlich!


----------



## crossboss (30. Mai 2012)

Slackline macht Spaß. Ich hoffe doch immer nur mit nem Baumschoner



JENSeits schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs jetzt eine Tchibo 5cm Slackline und von Mammut kam Heute die 2,8er aus dem guten Angebot


----------



## Domme02 (30. Mai 2012)

In der kletterhalle traue ich mich nie auf die slackline... Kriegste schon was hin?


----------



## kris. (30. Mai 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs jetzt eine Tchibo 5cm Slackline



Ist das nicht nen bisschen kurz?!


----------



## JENSeits (30. Mai 2012)

Das soll rein als ABM dienen und zum Ausgleich - habe da ein paar nette Ideen 


@ Bene:   Sind das die 5.10 Spitfire? Bin zufaul nachzuschauen. 
2 Lines, da ich das Mammutangebot verpasst hatte! Grobe 35â¬ anstatt 140â¬. Da habe ich mir die letzte bei uns im Tchibo geholt - recht gÃ¼nstig. Habe mir dann die Mammut bei Ebay fÃ¼r nicht viel mehr als den Angebotspreis schieÃen kÃ¶nnen. Konnte es nicht abwarten und habe mit einer Freundin trotzdem schon die Tchiboline getestet.

Zudem ist die Tchibo wesentlich breiter und dadurch einfachher. Die Mammut muss ich erst noch testen - scheint aber mehr fÃ¼r die Balance zusein. Die Tchibo federt schÃ¶n zum hÃ¼pfen. Bisher kann ich aber nichts - rein gar nichts! Ist aber auch nicht die Intention ...

@ JÃ¶rg: Bei der Tchibo brauch ich keinen. Bei der Mammut muss ich es mir mal anschauen - habe noch AutofuÃmatten 

@ Dominik: Warum denn nicht? Passiert ja nichts bei 


Bilder kommen in ein paar Minuten


----------



## JENSeits (30. Mai 2012)

Bild vergessen


----------



## Domme02 (31. Mai 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Das soll rein als ABM dienen und zum Ausgleich - habe da ein
> 
> @ Dominik: Warum denn nicht? Passiert ja nichts bei
> 
> ...



Nene Angst habe ich nicht aber wenn ich Leute sehe, die das mehre Stunden probieren und dann immernoch nichts hinkriegen, gehe ich doch lieber an die wand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (31. Mai 2012)

Was macht das so teuer? 
Nur weil da Mammut drauf steht?

Sowas gibtÂ´s doch fÃ¼r keine 24,90 â¬ + MWSt im Industriebedarf.
LÃ¤nge 15 m, Breite 50 mm, Zugfestigkeit 2000 daN (= 2 to)


----------



## crossboss (31. Mai 2012)

Mit ein paar Bastelleien würde es damit sicher genauso gehen und die ist schön lang für turbolente Schwingungen


----------



## JENSeits (31. Mai 2012)

Ich denke das wird wohl viel für den Namen draufgehen 
Sind aber durchaus keine normalen Spanngurte was die Oberflächen angeht .. egal ich hab Spaß damit und das Geld wars mir wert 

Ja von 0 auf 100 stelle ich mir auf den Lines eher schwer vor


----------



## nippelspanner (31. Mai 2012)

Gibt´s auch in Karabinerhaken-Version.
Dann muss man nicht mal mehr basteln.


----------



## crossboss (31. Mai 2012)

Das sieht immer leichter aus als es ist , ich kanns auch nicht wirklich, mit dem Gewackel aber es trainiert die Stabilisationsmuskulatur ungemein effektiv. Und natürlich das Gleichgewicht


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (1. Juni 2012)

Und es macht Spaß!! Ich glaube schon dass es da nen Unterschied gibt zwischen nem Spanngurt und den Dingern, ob die Preise gerechtfertigt sind sei dahingestellt, da lassen wir Biker uns ja auch gerne ein wenig verarschen mit Markenkram, da dürfte auch so ziemlich kein einziger Preis für einen Hypeartikel gerechtfertigt sein. Aber wenn man sich dafür interessiert gibt mans halt aus


----------



## poekelz (1. Juni 2012)

Vom Seilspringen zurück zum BIKEN 

...es wurde mal wieder etwas erleichtert, frei nach dem Motto






Am Stadtrad musste die 1995er Manitour FS Ti einer Starrgabel weichen






und das Cube meines Sohnes wurde mit gescheiten Reifen um satte 600g erleichtert (danke Christoph für den Tipp)


----------



## kris. (1. Juni 2012)

Stadtschlampe mit königlichem Steuersatz.
Auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## crossboss (1. Juni 2012)

Das dachte ich auch gerade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (2. Juni 2012)

Vor dem Hintergrund, dass wir scheinbar gerade den "Peak Oil" hinter uns haben, eine gute Entscheidung!






Fahrradfahren kommt wieder. Auch im Alltag.
So können auch noch poekelz´ Ur-ur-ur-Enkel damit rumfahren. Der King hält!
Von daher:


----------



## kris. (2. Juni 2012)

Yeah. Long live the king!


----------



## JENSeits (2. Juni 2012)




----------



## Waldwichtel (2. Juni 2012)

... und dann noch in Gold!  ... poekelz wird mir immer sympathischer. 
Ich hätte aber gerne mal nen Ganzkörperfoto von der Schlampe gesehen.
Wahrscheinlich kommen da noch Chris King Naben und Reset-Pedale zum 
Vorschein.


----------



## poekelz (2. Juni 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... und dann noch in Gold!  ... poekelz wird mir immer sympathischer.
> Ich hätte aber gerne mal nen Ganzkörperfoto von der Schlampe gesehen.
> Wahrscheinlich kommen da noch Chris King Naben und Reset-Pedale zum
> Vorschein.



Nein so schlimm ist es nicht - der King ist original 1995 wie der Rahmen auch Easton VariLite 1550g bei 18", war mal mein MTB mit dem ich 1997 über die Alpen bin.


----------



## kris. (2. Juni 2012)

Damit ich hier auch mal wieder nen sinnvollen Beitrag von mir gebe:






Dazu noch passend 2 Matchmaker und ne 185er G3CS Scheibe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (2. Juni 2012)

Schick schick, das Yeti wächst und gedeiht  

Sind   das zweiteilige Sättel, oder wofür sind die Schrauben?


----------



## kris. (2. Juni 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Sind   das zweiteilige Sättel, oder wofür sind die Schrauben?



Jepp.
So stehts auf der homepage: "2 Piston, Forged 2-piece Aluminum, Adjustable Banjo"

Und das wo ich doch Schlagzeuger bin.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (3. Juni 2012)

Schlagzeug gibts damit ab heute nichtmehr, immer nur ein Instrument  viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Waldwichtel (3. Juni 2012)

Kris, Du könntest ja das "X" 1:1 vektorisieren und von Angelo in türkis plotten lassen. Sieht bestimmt klasse am Yeti aus.


----------



## -Kiwi- (3. Juni 2012)

@kris.:

Schöne und gute Bremsanlage!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## JENSeits (3. Juni 2012)

@ Kris: 
@ Waldi: das ist doch mal ne Idee!


----------



## kris. (3. Juni 2012)

Nöööö, der Rahmen bleibt unbekleistert...

Weniger ist das neue mehr!


----------



## crossboss (3. Juni 2012)

sonst würds ja auch YetiX heißen - Zungenbrecher


----------



## Waldwichtel (3. Juni 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Nöööö, der Rahmen bleibt unbekleistert...
> 
> Weniger ist das neue mehr!



Dann bekommste halt nen Knöllchen von der Stylepolizei, wenn sich das Blau der Bremse mit dem Türkis des Rahmens beißen sollte.


----------



## kris. (3. Juni 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> mit dem Türkis des Rahmens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (3. Juni 2012)

Der Schriftzug ist doch türkis


----------



## Ehrenfeld (3. Juni 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs jetzt eine Tchibo 5cm Slackline und von Mammut kam Heute die 2,8er aus dem guten Angebot


Gutes Teil, habs auch schon testen können. Passt von der Breite her!


----------



## kris. (4. Juni 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Der Schriftzug ist doch türkis



naja...   die 2cm an den Sitzstreben...


----------



## wolfi (5. Juni 2012)

Projekt runter von den 20 kg  für meine wildsau beginnt:
ein xt-laufradsatz von jörg, crossboss.
der hügi dh laufradsatz mit den bleischweren conti kaiser werden zukünftig nur noch im park eingesetzt.
morgen gehts weiter...

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## -Kiwi- (5. Juni 2012)

Schön!
Wieviel hast du bezahlt und wieviel wiegt der Laufradsatz?


----------



## wolfi (5. Juni 2012)

200,-  aber top zustand und mit center lock adapter. gewicht.....hmmmm, ich habe keine geeignete waage. ich würde so auf nicht ganz 2500g tippen.
gruß, wolfi.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## crossboss (5. Juni 2012)

2500 g ?
Ne.. ne Wolfi ,hättste mich vorhin am Keller mal gefragtDie wiegen ohne Adapter laut Shimano  2035 g. Mit Adapter also knappe 2100g
Glückwunsch!!!



wolfi schrieb:


> 200,-  aber top zustand und mit center lock adapter. gewicht.....hmmmm, ich habe keine geeignete waage. ich würde so auf nicht ganz 2500g tippen.
> gruß, wolfi.
> 
> # send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## Speedy23 (5. Juni 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1139408


----------



## RolfK (5. Juni 2012)

Machen wir mal so 





Schönes Teil - Gratuliere!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (5. Juni 2012)

Sauber! Geile Farbe. Heftig höher vorbau irgendwie ^^


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Juni 2012)

... oder ist die Blumenerde neu? Haben wir auch. Absolut zu empfehlen.  Seitdem blühen die Geranien in kräftigen Farben.


----------



## wolfi (5. Juni 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... oder ist die Blumenerde neu? Haben wir auch. Absolut zu empfehlen.  Seitdem blühen die Geranien in kräftigen Farben.



oh ja!
das kann ich nur bestätigen!
seit dem haben wir ein spitzenbucket


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Juni 2012)




----------



## wolfi (6. Juni 2012)

Schritt zwei der abmagerungskur:
Rs lyrik mit 170 mm fw

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## wolfi (6. Juni 2012)

Und für den 2ten laufradsatz noch neue scheiben

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (6. Juni 2012)

Die Scheiben sind gut, nicht die leichtesten aber stabil und günstig.
Seit ich die habe klingeln die Formula Bremsen auch nicht mehr


----------



## crossboss (6. Juni 2012)

Die 170er Ly ist schonmal *geilomat* Wolfi. Da passen die schwarz-weißen Laufräder doch super als Vermittler deiner früheren mattschwarzen Farbenlehre ,  gut dazwischen und zu der weißen Lyrik


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Juni 2012)

Endlich kann ich hier auch mal was posten.


----------



## slang (6. Juni 2012)

Boah,

mächtig Bling-bling


----------



## -Kiwi- (6. Juni 2012)

Dick!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (7. Juni 2012)

Ich fand yt bis jetzt echt nicht so sympathisch, aber das is mal ein geiles Teil!


----------



## JENSeits (7. Juni 2012)

optisch gefällt es mir gar nicht - aber technisch ist das Dingen ne Macht!
Ab nach Braunlage - los das schaffste bis 9:45 

Rahmengröße L? Den Kahn möchte ich mal sehr gerne probesteuern 

Glückwunsch!!!!


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Juni 2012)

Fettest Teil!


----------



## crossboss (7. Juni 2012)

he Table top endlich da was , hast auch lange drauf gewartet , oder. Haare sind jetzt grau nicht wahr? (YT thread )fettes Dingen ziemlich Porno


----------



## kris. (7. Juni 2012)

Gratuliere! 
YT hat sich mächtig gesteigert in diesem Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (9. Juni 2012)

Mittlerweile auch wieder ein paar Neuerungen die sich für meine erste Heimwerkstatt (in erster Linie fürs Bike) angehäuft haben:
































Den Park Tool Maulschlüssel übrigens nur weil er komischerweise billiger war als der den es bei uns im Praktiker gab von Black & Decker 
Nur nen Kurbelabzieher hab ich vergessen, der kommt noch nach, dann dürfte ich erstmal alles wichtige haben.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (9. Juni 2012)

Nö, so fürn Haushalt PC-gefriemel und so weiter. Aber kann man doch bestimmt auch gut Leitungen mit kürzen oder?


----------



## Waldwichtel (9. Juni 2012)

Da muß ich Kai Recht geben. Habe mir beim Kürzen meiner Schaltzüge meine Knippex ruiniert.  ... aber mangels Alternativen habe ich das in Kauf genommen um die Tour nicht känzeln zu müssen.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (10. Juni 2012)

Okay, super das ihr vorher noch bescheid gesagt habt. Womit kürzt ihr dann hydraukikleitungen usw?


----------



## kris. (10. Juni 2012)

Also Waldi beisst die Dinger einfach durch, glaube ich... 

b2t 




Vom 160er PM Adapter mache ich nun wirklich kein Foto.

Hat hier schonmal jemand etwas über ebay aus Israel bestellt?


----------



## slang (10. Juni 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Okay, super das ihr vorher noch bescheid gesagt habt. Womit kürzt ihr dann hydraukikleitungen USA?



Schalthülle unjd Kabel damit:

http://bike-x-perts.com/cable-cutter-tl-ct11.html

Hydraulikleitung mit Teppichmesser


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (10. Juni 2012)

Okay, hatte nach irgendwas gesucht womit man eine Hydraulikleitung mit etwas Glück kürzen kann ohne Luft ins System zu bekommen, im speziellen bei meiner Reverb. In dem Video von RockShox zum Leitungskürzen haben die da so ein praktisches Ding, ich weis aber nicht wie ich das finden soll. Ick such das Video gleich mal

EDIT: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwetOx-DIkc"]Reverb hose shortening (threaded barb)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Juni 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Also Waldi beisst die Dinger einfach durch, glaube ich...
> 
> Hat hier schonmal jemand etwas über ebay aus Israel bestellt?



Ja, leider! Habe mal nen Scout Raketenabwehsystem ersteigert. Geld wurde prompt überwiesen, Ware ist bis heute nicht angekommen. Ok, der Kontoinhaber kam aus Palästina.


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Juni 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> optisch gefällt es mir gar nicht - aber technisch ist das Dingen ne Macht!
> Ab nach Braunlage - los das schaffste bis 9:45
> 
> Rahmengröße L? Den Kahn möchte ich mal sehr gerne probesteuern
> ...



Leider zu spät gesehen. Würde so gern mal in den Harz. 

Ist ein M-Rahmen aber wenns passt kannst natürlich gerne mal fahren.



crossboss schrieb:


> he Table top endlich da was , hast auch lange drauf gewartet , oder. Haare sind jetzt grau nicht wahr? (YT thread )fettes Dingen ziemlich Porno



Ich war relativ entspannt bis zum Schluss aber dann wurde es noch recht zäh. 

Hier mal mit Deemax und gutem Bier D):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (12. Juni 2012)

Also an einer "Kiste" hast du aber zuviel gespart


----------



## c0rtez (12. Juni 2012)

Auch wenn ich gerade schon in den Vorstellungsthread gepostet habe, hier geht es ja um neue Sachen, das ist neu....


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (12. Juni 2012)

Da kann ich crossboss leider nur zustimmen ;-)

Welcome und viel Spaß mit deinem bike an cortez!


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Juni 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Also an einer "Kiste" hast du aber zuviel gespart



War der MItbewohner. Würde ich mir selbst als Schwabe nie kaufen.


----------



## kris. (12. Juni 2012)

Kein Tannenzäpfle im Haus?


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Juni 2012)

Gabs mal im Edeka aber jetzt leider nicht mehr. Trink immer Wicküler bzw. 5,0. Bin ja Student und muss sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (12. Juni 2012)

Heute im trinkgut: kiste mit 20 flaschen a 0,5 l  euro 10,99.
ist recht süffig und hat 5,8 atü.
ist angeblich das bekannteste bier polens.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## crossboss (13. Juni 2012)

das hat die Polnische Nationalelf in der Isodose aufm Platz
Damit wird man Europameister mal sehen


----------



## Peter88 (14. Juni 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Okay, super das ihr vorher noch bescheid gesagt habt. Womit kürzt ihr dann hydraukikleitungen usw?



http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-CN-10-Kabelschneider-Bowdenzug-+-Huelle.html

Gibt es in anderen Farbtönen auch betsimmt günstiger. 

Netten Abend noch..Gruß
Peter


----------



## poekelz (15. Juni 2012)

Damit ich nicht immer bei anderen schnorren muss, hab ich mir mal ne eigene LuPu gegönnt. 144g leicht und mit rausziehbarem Schlauch.


----------



## -Kiwi- (15. Juni 2012)

Endlich hab' ich sie! Nagelneu und in 170er Länge!


----------



## ohneworte (15. Juni 2012)

Was für Blätter willst Du da montieren?


----------



## -Kiwi- (15. Juni 2012)

Da sind mittlerweile schon welche 'drauf. TA Specialites. Ein 24er und ein 38er.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## chucki_bo (15. Juni 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Damit ich nicht immer bei anderen schnorren muss, hab ich mir mal ne eigene LuPu gegönnt. 144g leicht und mit rausziehbarem Schlauch.



anderen ???  tstststs

Beim Papa hier ...


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. Juni 2012)

So, bezahlt ist er schon, geliefert wird er Ende nächster Woche. 
Aber da er schon mein Eigentum ist und ich schon heiß wie Frittenfett 
auf ihn bin, poste ich ihn schon mal. 





Demnach steht demnächst ein schwarzer Drössiger MT 2011er Rahmen
zum Verkauf, incl. Fox RP23 Dämpfer und Huber Dämpferbuchsen.


----------



## ohneworte (15. Juni 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> So, bezahlt ist er schon, geliefert wird er Ende nächster Woche.
> Aber da er schon mein Eigentum ist und ich schon heiß wie Frittenfett
> auf ihn bin, poste ich ihn schon mal.
> 
> ...



Der Rahmen ist auch deutlich schöner als der Drössiger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (15. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist auch deutlich schöner als der Drössiger!



Das stimmt allerdings! Und knapp 1kg leichter ist er auch noch. 
Damit sollte ich bald unter die 10kg-Marke kommen.


----------



## kris. (15. Juni 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ...und ich schon heiß wie Frittenfett
> auf ihn bin...



Ach daher der strenge Geruch... 

Glückwunsch!


----------



## wolfi (16. Juni 2012)

So, das abenteuer gewicht runter geht weiter: hans dampf und tubeless ventile...

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## wolfi (16. Juni 2012)

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## slang (16. Juni 2012)

Waldi,


----------



## ohneworte (16. Juni 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> So, das abenteuer gewicht runter geht weiter: hans dampf und tubeless ventile...
> 
> # send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #



Das ist doch der Reifen welchen ich wegen des bescheidenen Rollwiderstandes von meinen Bikes verbannt habe!


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Juni 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> # send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #



Klasse Kurbel, Kiwi!  ... die könnte mich auch noch reizen.


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. Juni 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Klasse Kurbel, Kiwi!  ... die könnte mich auch noch reizen.


Ja, ist 'ne tolle Kurbel! Hatte ich auch schon lange ein Auge 'drauf geworfen.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## wolfi (16. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das ist doch der Reifen welchen ich wegen des bescheidenen Rollwiderstandes von meinen Bikes verbannt habe!



Also schlechter als jetzt (conti kaiser) kann es nicht mehr werden
;-)
# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (16. Juni 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> Also schlechter als jetzt (conti kaiser) kann es nicht mehr werden
> ;-)
> # send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #



Ok, das ist ein Argument! Nur auf meinem Allmountain war der völlig deplatziert.


----------



## criscross (16. Juni 2012)

welcher Reifen rollt denn besser auf deinem Allmountain ?


----------



## ohneworte (16. Juni 2012)

criscross schrieb:


> welcher Reifen rollt denn besser auf deinem Allmountain ?



Mountain King 2


----------



## poekelz (16. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Mountain King 2



Hinten in 2.4 und vorne ne Rubber Queen in 2.2 - mein favorisierte Kombi diese Saison


----------



## criscross (16. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Mountain King 2


 
vielleicht als 26er.... aber als 29er ist der 2.2 viiiiel zu schmal
und der 2.4 hat leider kein BC


----------



## ohneworte (16. Juni 2012)

criscross schrieb:


> vielleicht als 26er.... aber als 29er ist der 2.2 viiiiel zu schmal
> und der 2.4 hat leider kein BC



Allmountain ist 26"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (16. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Allmountain ist 26"!


 

Kinderräder


----------



## ohneworte (16. Juni 2012)

Auf den 29ern Fähre ich derzeit X-King 2.2!


----------



## criscross (16. Juni 2012)

ja ja...die mit den roten Streifen


----------



## JENSeits (17. Juni 2012)

Bei mir gabs ODI Rogue (Danke an Nippelspanner fürs Probepacken damals  ) und nen SQ Lab 611.
Zusammen zu einem einfach unschlagbaren Preis!! Danke an bike-infection.de aus Hannover / Bad Nenndorf


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. Juni 2012)

War klasse heute in Willingen! Wie könnte es auch anders sein, musste ich als Kaufmann 
mein englisches Verhandlungsgeschick am Hope-Stand unter Beweis stellen! 

Mini-Trikot + Hose (Messepreis: 40,-) ... bezahlt habe ich 15 für beides 
Windweste (Messepreis: 40,-) ... bezahlt habe ich 15,-
Jersey Kurzarm (Messepreis: 45,-) ... das habe ich aufgrund des o.a. Rabatts zum Messepreis dazu genommen 

Ok, Mini-Waldi ist erst 4 Monate alt und das Trikot ist ab 8 Jahre, aber egal!
Bis es soweit ist, wird es eingerahmt und im Kinderzimmer aufgehangen. 
Habe mich aber auch als Deutschlands größter Hope-Fan vorgestellt!


----------



## slang (17. Juni 2012)

Hope-Söckchen fehlen noch


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. Juni 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Hope-Söckchen fehlen noch



Die gabs nur in groß. Hatte ich aber vergessen, ebenso wie das Kopftuch.


----------



## ohneworte (17. Juni 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs ODI Rogue (Danke an Nippelspanner fürs Probepacken damals  ) und nen SQ Lab 611.
> Zusammen zu einem einfach unschlagbaren Preis!! Danke an bike-infection.de aus Hannover / Bad Nenndorf



Hohenbostel = Ortsteil von Barsighausen

Klugscheissmodus off


----------



## ohneworte (17. Juni 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> War klasse heute in Willingen! Wie könnte es auch anders sein, musste ich als Kaufmann
> mein englisches Verhandlungsgeschick am Hope-Stand unter Beweis stellen!
> 
> Mini-Trikot + Hose (Messepreis: 40,-) ... bezahlt habe ich 15 für beides
> ...



Wieviele Pullen Haarpflegemittel musst Du denn jetzt nach England transferieren?


----------



## the_Shot (17. Juni 2012)

WAAALDIIEEE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (17. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wieviele Pullen Haarpflegemittel musst Du denn jetzt nach England transferieren?



Keine. Den englischen Markt haben wir schon mit Alpecin überflutet. 
Ich hatte heute aber auch mein Hope-Waldi-Shirt an. Das gab wohl Pluspunkte. So viele Freaks sind denen wahrscheinlich noch nicht übern Weg gelaufen.


----------



## ohneworte (17. Juni 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Keine. Den englischen Markt haben wir schon mit Alpecin überflutet.
> Ich hatte heute aber auch mein Hope-Waldi-Shirt an. Das gab wohl Pluspunkte. So viele Freaks sind denen wahrscheinlich noch nicht übern Weg gelaufen.



Und ich dachte schon Du hast ihnen Deine Frisur gezeigt...


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon Du hast ihnen Deine Frisur gezeigt...



Sack!


----------



## JENSeits (18. Juni 2012)

@ Jens:  Jop, so ist es


----------



## wolfi (18. Juni 2012)

Update der wildsau-abmagerungs-kur: die decken sind drauf. Hans dampf auf shimano xt laufrädern. Das erste mal schlauchlos, ging total easy! ich habe erstmal ohne dichtflussigkeit montiert und 4 bar aufgepumpt. seit 2 h hält der druck konstant. bin mal gespannt, dichtmittel steht auf jeden fall parat 

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## c0rtez (19. Juni 2012)

Ich hab auch was neues. Habe mir ne Halterung für mein altes Handy gebastelt zum Tracks aufzeichnen und zum Tracks nachfahren.


----------



## Jayesso (20. Juni 2012)

So, hab endlich auch mal was neues: 

Einen schönen schwarz-weiß-goldenen FRS OS  Vorbau mit 5° Steigung und 70 mm Länge.





Dazu ein Spacer Kit von Syntace.

Mal gucken, was der für ein neues Gefühl gegenüber meinem alten 105mm Vorbau bringt.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (21. Juni 2012)

da ich irgendwann schon mal ein paar teile davon gepostet hatte...auch hier nochmal das endergebnis  10,9 Kilo komplett.


----------



## wiehenrenner (21. Juni 2012)

Schickes Ding Hannes  Viel Spass damit, aber dein Schwarzes gefällt mir besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (21. Juni 2012)

Die Farbe hast du konsequent durchgezogen - ich muss unserem Renner aber zustimmen 

Danke nochmal fürs mitnehmen auf den leckeren Truck in Wibe - ein klasse Erlebnis!


----------



## Domme02 (21. Juni 2012)

supi Hannes!


----------



## -Kiwi- (21. Juni 2012)

Gutes Ding! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## wolfi (21. Juni 2012)

Erste anprobe,.... passt! nur meine uralt hayes... da brauche ich nen neuen adapter...

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## wolfi (21. Juni 2012)

So, adapter ist bestellt

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. Juni 2012)

Klasse Bike, Freesoul! Auch fotografisch sehr schön umgesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (22. Juni 2012)

merci an alle! fährt sich bisher göttlich - das bike ist für ein dirtrad einfach echt leicht 



JENSeits schrieb:


> Die Farbe hast du konsequent durchgezogen - ich muss unserem Renner aber zustimmen
> 
> Danke nochmal fürs mitnehmen auf den leckeren Truck in Wibe - ein klasse Erlebnis!



Gerne immer wieder. Die Burger bei SRAM sind aber auch verdammt lecker


----------



## JENSeits (22. Juni 2012)

da bin ich dabei!
Ohjaa - sehr lecker!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (22. Juni 2012)




----------



## -Kiwi- (22. Juni 2012)

Nice!


----------



## poekelz (22. Juni 2012)

Coole Farbe


----------



## the_Shot (22. Juni 2012)

Könnte auch ein Monster Energy Jersey zu passen

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Juni 2012)

Damit die Quälerei mit dem Seitenschneider ein Ende hat, was zudem
noch ziemlich unsauber war, habe ich mir ne vernünftige Zange zum
Kürzen von Schalthüllen und Stahlflex-Bremsleitungen besorgt.





Schneidet butterweich und macht einen sauberen Schnitt.


----------



## slang (24. Juni 2012)

Top, Waldi.

Braucht man nur selten, aber wenn ist son Teil superpraktisch


----------



## -Kiwi- (24. Juni 2012)

Gutes Werkzeug, Waldi! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Domme02 (24. Juni 2012)

Bescherung 

Tune Komm-Vor:






B.O.R. XC666 2fach (27/42)




(Innenlager der B.O.R. wiegt 93g)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (24. Juni 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


>




Passt perfekt zum Bike 

Ein Tipp zum Einweihen: am 8.7. ist zu 99% Wibe angesagt


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. Juni 2012)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Bescherung
> 
> Tune Komm-Vor:
> 
> ...



Sehr sehr chic! Vor allem der Sattel gefällt mir. 
Poste mal nen Bild wenn alles verbaut ist.


----------



## funkenritter (25. Juni 2012)

Moin, moin ihr OWLer
Habe mal wieder was fürs Bruttosozialprodukt getan und dem Handel ein Shirt+Hose abgekauft.  
Wäre ja mal nett wenn das Wetter es erlaubt mit kurzen Klotten durch die Gegend zu jagen.
Gruß funkenritter


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. Juni 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


>



Da der Waldi immer auch nen Auge für seine Nachbarn ins Netz wirft,
hier mal nen Top-Angebot für Dich! Sollte optisch perfekt passen. 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...White-Black-Lime-SALE-::31970.html?refID=totd


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (26. Juni 2012)

Die passen wirklich gut. Bin mit meinen Giro xen nur leider sehr unzufrieden, hat einer Erfahrungen gemacht wie der remedy so verarbeitet ist?


----------



## JENSeits (26. Juni 2012)

Der Remedy ist meines Wissens sehr solide und gescheit verarbeitet.


----------



## JENSeits (26. Juni 2012)

neue Pedale die groß genug für meine Füße scheinen: Original mit blauen Pins, baue sie gerade auf rot um ...





Dazu gabs noch 2 Kabelführungen für die Reverb ...

LG Jens


----------



## poekelz (26. Juni 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Die passen wirklich gut. Bin mit meinen Giro xen nur leider sehr unzufrieden, hat einer Erfahrungen gemacht wie der remedy so verarbeitet ist?



Ich habe einen Giro Remedy in M, die Passform ist super, optisch baut er im Vergleich zu O´Neal sehr breit da der Kinnbügel sehr nahe vor dem Kopf sitzt, also der Helm recht kurz ist und die seitl. Polsterrung recht dick ist.

Subjektiv bekommt man so weniger Luft...aber wie gesagt rein subjektiv mangels Vergleich.

Verarbeitung des Helmes und der Polster ist gut, der Verschluss macht bei mir gerade Probleme und bin deshalb gerade in Kontakt mit dem Händler.


----------



## Asio (26. Juni 2012)

Also fahre meinen Remedy seit ende 2009 und bin damit super zufrieden.  Top Passform super Innenpolster und hat auch die letzten 2 harten Stürze sehr gut verkraftet. Einziges Manko bei dem Helm finde ich die Sonnenblende, die sich nicht richtig fixieren lässt und bei schnellen und ruppigen abfahrten immer hochrutscht.

@JENSeits : Gib mal bitte feedback zu den Pedale ab. Wollte mir die eve auch noch orgen.

LG Asio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (26. Juni 2012)

Falsch verstanden Leute, ich hab mich für den Fury entschieden, hab mir nur tatsächlich nochmal einen in S bestellt um zu verlgeichen, eine von beiden Größen wirds aber definitiv!

Was ich meinte war der Remedy Handschuh den Waldi als Styleberater gepostet hat.


----------



## kris. (27. Juni 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> ... den Waldi als Styleberater gepostet hat...



Waldi ist der neue Bruce!

Drama, Drama, Drama...  
*duw*


----------



## Waldwichtel (27. Juni 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Waldi ist der neue Bruce!
> 
> Drama, Drama, Drama...
> *duw*



Arsch!  ... wollte schon Styleberater unter meinen Nick setzen,
aber das hat sich jetzt erledigt.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (27. Juni 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> neue Pedale die groß genug für meine Füße scheinen: Original mit blauen Pins, baue sie gerade auf rot um ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



top wahl, jens!



Asio schrieb:


> Also fahre meinen Remedy seit ende 2009 und bin damit super zufrieden.  Top Passform super Innenpolster und hat auch die letzten 2 harten Stürze sehr gut verkraftet. Einziges Manko bei dem Helm finde ich die Sonnenblende, die sich nicht richtig fixieren lässt und bei schnellen und ruppigen abfahrten immer hochrutscht.
> 
> @JENSeits : Gib mal bitte feedback zu den Pedale ab. Wollte mir die eve auch noch orgen.
> 
> LG Asio



ich fahre sie auch und kann bestätigen, dass das sehr ordentliche pedale sind. ordentlich groß, flach und griffig - zudem kann man die pins in zwei verschiedenen höhen einschrauben. und optisch find ich sie ebenfalls ziemlich ansehnlich


----------



## el_ConnoR (27. Juni 2012)

Hey, 
ich benutze den Remedy-Handschuh jetzt seit ca. einem Jahr, und damit hat er seine Belastungsgrenze erreicht. Die Schutzwirkung konnte ich bei Sturz in Braunlage testen, und wurde für gut befunden. Die Belüftung ist ok. Der Handschuh ist NICHT Waschmaschinengeeignet. 

Fazit: Ich bin zufrieden und mein nächster Handschuh wird, aus den obengenannten Gründen und dem, zugegebenermaßen sehr individuellen Kriterium der (für mich) perfekten Passform, wieder ein Remedy werden. 

Vorher hatte ich: Fox Sidewinder (war auch gut) & 661 D30 (passte nicht)

Grüße, con


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. Juni 2012)

Das ist aber ein bisschen wwenig fÃ¼r einen Handschuh der immerhin 50â¬ kostet. Ich hab vor ein paar Jahren bei Decathlon fÃ¼r 10â¬ Handschuhe abgestaubt die schon mehrmals gewaschen wurden und auch schon einige Saisonen und StÃ¼rze wohlgemerkt im Bikeparkbetrieb mitgemacht haben. Est ist nicht eine Naht offen, nix durchgescheuert und abgerissen. Lediglich 2 Logos haben sich durch Abrieb verabschiedet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (27. Juni 2012)

Das finde ich eben auch, 50â¬ sind die niemals wert, fÃ¼r 20 dann aber wohl durchaus eine Ãberlegung wert.

Heute mÃ¼sste der Fury in S ankommen, ich bin gespannt ob ich meinen Kopf  wieder rausbekomme  Sollte man nen Fullface eigentlich lieber etwas  zu eng oder ein ganz klein wenig zu weit nehmen? Die Polster werden sich  mit der Zeit ja sicherlich noch ein wenig plattdrÃ¼cken oder?


----------



## wiehenrenner (27. Juni 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Das finde ich eben auch, 50 sind die niemals wert, für 20 dann aber wohl durchaus eine Überlegung wert.
> 
> Heute müsste der Fury in S ankommen, ich bin gespannt ob ich meinen Kopf wieder rausbekomme  Sollte man nen Fullface eigentlich lieber etwas zu eng oder ein ganz klein wenig zu weit nehmen? Die Polster werden sich mit der Zeit ja sicherlich noch ein wenig plattdrücken oder?


 
Ich habe den Fury ebenfalls, nur in M in meinem Fall. Anfangs hat er an den Wangenknochen etwas gedrückt und war schon recht eng. Der Rest gerade die Ohren sassen gut drin. Mittlerweile sind die Wangenpolster in der Tat etwas flacher geworden, und der Helm sitzt jetzt perfekt. Ich würde ihn also anfangs nicht zu grosszügig kaufen. Der muss ja auch Fest auf der Murmel sitzen später.


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. Juni 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Das finde ich eben auch, 50 sind die niemals wert, für 20 dann aber wohl durchaus eine Überlegung wert.
> 
> Heute müsste der Fury in S ankommen, ich bin gespannt ob ich meinen Kopf  wieder rausbekomme  Sollte man nen Fullface eigentlich lieber etwas  zu eng oder ein ganz klein wenig zu weit nehmen? Die Polster werden sich  mit der Zeit ja sicherlich noch ein wenig plattdrücken oder?



Falls er eng wirkt trag ihn in der Wohnung mal länger, mind. 20min und guck obs irgendwo drückt. In der Tat setzt sich das alles noch. Für die Schutzwirkung ist es natürlich vorteilhaft wenn der Helm stramm sitzt. Wenns schmerzhaft wird sollte man aber zu einem größeren wechseln.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (27. Juni 2012)

Okay dann warte ich mal in Ruhe ab. Der in M passt an den Wangen sehr gut, guter Druck aber nicht zu fest. Aufgrund meine ovalen/schmalen Kopfform hat nur jeder Helm im oberen Teil leider etwas zu viel Luft an den Seiten, ein bisschen hin und her wackeln kann man ihn schon. Mal gucken, vielleicht gehts mit dem in S ja doch einigermaßen.


----------



## kris. (27. Juni 2012)

Dann will ich doch auch mal wieder was beitragen.
Nicht das einer denkt ich komme nicht weiter! ;-)





Heute frisch aus Hong-Kong eingetroffen. Nur 10 Tage Lieferzeit! 





Der Eyecatcher fürs 575


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. Juni 2012)

Wo hast du das Schaltwerk gekauft? Haben die auch Shortcage?


----------



## kris. (27. Juni 2012)

Gekauft hab ichs bei dem hier: http://stores.ebay.de/lightcycleshop
Allerdings haben die momentan nur long cage im Angebot.

Probiers doch bei dem hier.


----------



## JENSeits (27. Juni 2012)

einmal den hier für die Pedalpins


----------



## kris. (27. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ist nur die frage was man möchte, 9 oder 10fach.



der fährt bergrunter. also 8fach!


----------



## -Kiwi- (28. Juni 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Vaults sind 1A! Bin ich sehr von überzeugt. Viel Spaß mit den Teilen.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (29. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube der Sommer ist da!!

Also gabs für mich mal ein paar neue, Handschuhe. Besser belüftete konnte ich nicht finden, bin gespannt...


----------



## Deleted 175627 (29. Juni 2012)

_*so,heute mache ich mal ein`en auf dicke hose*_

  um mal wieder am"Vogtlandbike Roll&Rock" teizunehmen,hier mein new Commencal


----------



## Domme02 (29. Juni 2012)

genau das sind auch meine Bedenken. Habe mich dann aber trotzdem für die Handschuhe entschieden.
 Mal sehen...


----------



## TIGERBEAT (30. Juni 2012)

Ich fahre die Raji auch seit März. An einer Seite geht die Naht am Daumen etwas auf. Ansonsten finde ich die Super.


----------



## Tycron (30. Juni 2012)

Bei dem Preis für Handschuhe würde ich aber erwarten, dass die Nähte viel viel länger halten.


----------



## c0rtez (30. Juni 2012)

Bin nun auch auf Klickpedale umgestiegen.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (30. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> cool, du hast ne neue marke erfunden.



muss dich entäuschen,nur ein rechtschreibfehler


----------



## crossboss (30. Juni 2012)

neuers Bike für das Wetter hier unten in Pula Kroatien35 Grad /26 Grad Wasser


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. Juni 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> neuers Bike für das Wetter hier unten in Pula Kroatien35 Grad /26 Grad Wasser



Sieht gut aus.

1. Frage: Sind das Klickies?
2. Frage: Was für'n Riser ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (1. Juli 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> neuers Bike für das Wetter hier unten in Pula Kroatien35 Grad /26 Grad Wasser



Stell doch auch nochmal das zweite Bild rein, wo ihr mit dem Teil gekentert seid

EDIT: Das Gebäude im Hintergrund kenne ich doch, das steht doch am Hücker Moor, oder?


----------



## freetourer (1. Juli 2012)

TOP !

Eindeutige Verbesserung zu Deinem Genius. - Ich denke mal, da geht jetzt der Dämpfer nicht mehr so oft kaputt.


----------



## crossboss (1. Juli 2012)

Moin, ja hat  jetzt ne Wasserkühlung. Bild ist  vom Weissensee in Kärnten auf dem Hinweg mit Zwischenstopp Richtung Kroatien.
Mir schmilzt hier grad die Tastatur davon, ich geh jetzt Tauchen, mit Harpune auf Badenixenjagt


----------



## Deleted 175627 (1. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> hast noch nicht alle beseitigt!



moin,hab schon früher zu meinem lehrer gesagt:wenn du bei mir rechtschreibfehler findest,kannst du sie bähalten.
das angebot mach ich dir auch und sogar kostenlos


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (2. Juli 2012)

Wird er nicht annehmen.


----------



## Domme02 (2. Juli 2012)

Tycron schrieb:


> Bei dem Preis für Handschuhe würde ich aber erwarten, dass die Nähte viel viel länger halten.



das erwarte ich definitiv auch!
Beim heutigen XC Rennen beim Hessencup Bad Endbach waren die Handschuhe echt super. Deutlich besser als meine alten Oneal Element belüftet und 2 Stürze haben sie auch überlebt...(scheiß Regen!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tycron (2. Juli 2012)

Ich hab die 661 Comp, und die Nähte sind auch gut. Allerdings trag ich im Sommer lieber welche ohne Finger


----------



## JENSeits (13. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mal schönes Doppelseitiges gekauft (GoPro-Mischung) und dazu gabs noch Lackschutzfolie. Besser spät als nie 







LG Jens


----------



## Waldwichtel (14. Juli 2012)

... um meinen Eggbeatern SL mal etwas Pause zu gönnen, probiere ich mal etwas mit mehr Standfläche und nem knackigerem Aus-/Einstieg.


----------



## Waldwichtel (14. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ... und mehr gewicht.



Ich weiß!  ... aber dafür bekomme ich am Montag von Freetourer nen FSA OS99 CSI Vorbau. Der ersetzt dann den schweren Hope und gleicht das Gewicht beinahe wieder aus.


----------



## kris. (14. Juli 2012)

und legt den schwerpunkt etwas tiefer


----------



## Waldwichtel (14. Juli 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> und legt den schwerpunkt etwas tiefer



Ich bin nicht schwer!!!  PUNKT!


----------



## Waldwichtel (14. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> warum keine look quartz?
> die wiegen nur 250 g.



Hab über die Time sehr viel gutes gelesen. Zudem passen sie optisch sehr gut zum Bike. Aber von Look hört man ja auch viel Gutes. Wären auch ne Option gewesen.


----------



## Domme02 (14. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> warum keine look quartz?
> die wiegen nur 250 g.



weil die sündhaft teuren Jagwire Kabelkondome einfach kein Geld mehr übrig ließen...


----------



## kris. (14. Juli 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht schwer!!!  PUNKT!



ich meinte eigentlich die pedale.

aber jetzt wo du es ansprichst... 
*duw*


----------



## crossboss (14. Juli 2012)

Waldi lass dir die Dinger nic kaputtreden, Bettina fährt seit 8 Jahren die tollen Time Pedale und die große Standfläche hat sich Shimano vllt da sogar abgeschaut für die Trail Klickies. Sowas kannst du als bekennender DH Mann doch gut gebrauchen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (14. Juli 2012)

Klingt gut, danke Jörg.  ... ich denke die haben ja allein schon aus dem RR-Bereich einiges an Know-How, ähnlich wie Look.

Aber bekennender DH-Mann?!  ... ich finde immer mehr Gefallen an Uphills und Wiegetrittpassagen.


----------



## crossboss (15. Juli 2012)

Scherz vllt?!


----------



## ohropax (15. Juli 2012)

Time ATAC waren auch meine ersten Klickies und ich finde sie auch immer noch besser als SPD, bspw durch treffsicheres Einklinken.

lg,
Marcus


----------



## MightyMike (15. Juli 2012)

Auch neues Geclicke







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## crossboss (16. Juli 2012)

Das XT Trail fahre ich auch seit 6 Monatentypisch Shimano fast perfekt!


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Juli 2012)

Durch das Mehrgewicht der Pedale musste woanders wieder gespart werden (leider nicht in der Geldbörse).

Der Hope XC (178g, 110mm, 10 Grad) wurde durch einen FSA OS-99 CSI (127g, 100mm, 6 Grad) ersetzt. 
Hier nochmal vielen Dank an Freetourer! 









Die Thomson Elite (220g) wurde durch eine Simplon ROD V2 Carbon (192g) ersetzt.


----------



## freetourer (16. Juli 2012)

schicker Vorbau !




Alter Poser


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Juli 2012)

freetourer schrieb:


> Alter Poser



... das halte ich für ein Gerücht! Ich werde nicht umsonst Mr. Preis/Leistung genannt!


----------



## kris. (16. Juli 2012)

so lange dort nicht steht was waldi bezahlt hat, ist das p/l-verhältnis vielleicht besser als man glaubt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Juli 2012)

Aber optisch ist er halt echt chic! Der K-Force light hingegen
aus Vollcarbon ist preislich aber jenseits von gut und böse.
Das toppt ja nur noch AX Lightness.


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. Juli 2012)

Hier noch was Nützliches mit hervorragendem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. 
... sozusagen für das Picknick zwischendurch, Riegelpausen sind out.
Jetzt kann ich auch endlich anstelle eines Riegels Fruchtzwerge mitnehmen. 
Leider ist die Bildqualität Mist, die Carbonstruktur kommt nicht richtig zur
Geltung. Aber das Mehrgewicht im Rucksack ist kaum spürbar.


----------



## the_Shot (18. Juli 2012)

Geiles Teil Lars, haben wollen:thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Domme02 (18. Juli 2012)

Dein ernst?

Dann bitte noch die Tasse dazu!


----------



## slang (18. Juli 2012)

Waldi,du Spinner 

ich hätte keine Lust auf Carbonfasern zu lutschen.

Das Teil ist camping-erprobt und taugt:
(ausTitan ists auch noch)






Und bei meinen Tagestouren spüre ich das Mehrgewicht kaum


----------



## ohneworte (19. Juli 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Hier noch was Nützliches mit hervorragendem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.
> ... sozusagen für das Picknick zwischendurch, Riegelpausen sind out.
> Jetzt kann ich auch endlich anstelle eines Riegels Fruchtzwerge mitnehmen.
> Leider ist die Bildqualität Mist, die Carbonstruktur kommt nicht richtig zur
> Geltung. Aber das Mehrgewicht im Rucksack ist kaum spürbar.



Und was kostet der Spass?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (19. Juli 2012)

Der Göffel ist prima für unterwegs. Falls man mal "aus versehen" ein Reh oder nen Jogger über den Haufen fährt!


----------



## ohneworte (19. Juli 2012)

Messerschneide ist ja auch noch dran!


----------



## chucki_bo (19. Juli 2012)

Was es doch für sinnentleerte Dinge gibt.  

Hauptsache es hat kein Geld gekostet... 

Die Schneide hatte ich auch gleich gesehen. Da fragt man sich, wie man die Bratwurst schneiden und gleichzeitig das Stücken mit der Gabel aufgepiekst festhalten soll?

Es ist also möglich, bei einem solchen Blödsinn auch noch einen Denk- und Konstruktionsfehler umzusetzen. Unglaublicher Schwachsinn


----------



## slang (19. Juli 2012)

Die Klinge ist eher dazu da, um dir beim Verspeisen des Happens den Mundwinkel aufzureissen.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (19. Juli 2012)

Gibts in deinem Job noch ein paar freie Plätze? Ich will auch genug Kohle verdienen um sie in solch sinnlose Dinge investieren zu können.


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Juli 2012)

Soooo, ihr Säcke!!! .. habe nun lang genug geschmunzelt. 

Um auf Jens (OhneWorte) Frage zurückzukommen, was der Spaß kostet ...

Der Löffel kostet 1,95 und 10 Minuten Photoshop! 

Hier gehts zum Hersteller: http://www.lightmyfire.com/

Mal eben ne Carbonstruktur drüber gelegt und das Schmolke-Logo drauf. 

Aber nichts desto trotz bin ich maßlos von euch enttäuscht! 
Das ihr mir zutraut Geld in sinnloses Zeug zu investieren. 

... ach Slang, ich habe mal eben auf der Herstellerseite geschaut. Meiner
ist nicht aus Titan wie Deiner sondern aus Tritan und wiegt nur 9g.


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> an ps habe ich schon die ganze zeit gedacht.
> 
> wollte dich nur nicht bloßstellen.


 

Das rechne ich dir hoch an!  ... war aber gestern Abend auch ne kurzfristige Aktion und bei 10 Minuten habe ich da nicht mehr rausholen können.


----------



## chucki_bo (19. Juli 2012)

ACHTUNG : Jetzt kommt der Knaller...

die haben sogar ein Etui dazu entwickelt. Sozusagen eine Müllverpackung zur Direktentsorgung, damit die Schneide nicht den Müllbeutel aufritzt. 

http://www.lightmyfire.com/products/wild-kitchen-collection/sporkcase.aspx

.. und das I-Tüpfelchen: Der *DESIGNER *(muuhhahhhahhhaaa) gibt freiwillig seinen Namen öffentlich an ....

Sensationell.


----------



## kris. (19. Juli 2012)

nicht alles was man selbst nicht braucht ist nutzlos...


----------



## Sonne310 (19. Juli 2012)

Richtig 

Und wenn es dazu nützt, damit Geld zu verdienen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (19. Juli 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> nicht alles was man selbst nicht braucht ist nutzlos...



Das stimmt. Ich zum Beispiel brauche keine Damenbinden.Scheinen aber alle 4 Wochen für einige Menschen durchaus nützlich zu sein.

Ein Göffel-Case ist aber in etwa wie ein Tupper-Bananencase einzustufen...


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Juli 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ein Göffel-Case ist aber in etwa wie ein Tupper-Bananencase einzustufen...



Da gebe ich Dir recht!


----------



## kris. (19. Juli 2012)

das stimmt allerdings.
die werden nur noch von den bananenscheiben-schneidehilfen übertroffen...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (19. Juli 2012)

Sowas gibts? All meine Träume werden auf einen Schlag wahr


----------



## crossboss (19. Juli 2012)

nee, das ist wohl noch viel nutzloser, als die Banane im Schultornister oder der Aktentasche/ Rucksack vor dem zermatschen zu schützen(PS.: ich habe aber keine Bananendose um Gerüchten dahingehend vorzubeugen




chucki_bo schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Ich zum Beispiel brauche keine Damenbinden.Scheinen aber alle 4 Wochen für einige Menschen durchaus nützlich zu sein.
> 
> Ein Göffel-Case ist aber in etwa wie ein Tupper-Bananencase einzustufen...


----------



## poekelz (28. Juli 2012)

Da habe ich mich doch am letzten Sonntag überzeugen lassen, dass ein neuer Mule (NV) besser (viel!) als mein 8 oder10 Jahre alter.

Und in der Bucht gibt es jemanden, der Camelbaks ohne Trinkblase verkauft, denn ich hab schon so einige und die von Deuter finde ich übrigens besser.







...und das ist er wirklich!


----------



## Waldwichtel (31. Juli 2012)

Der besseren Optik und des geringeren Gewichts wegen, hab ich mir mal nen Satz FRM Kettenblätter gegönnt. Sind noch etwas leichter als die Tune Triebtäter, die ich erst auf der Wunschliste hatte.





Somit steht nun mein noch sehr gut erhaltener Satz KCNC Kettenblätter zum Verkauf. Neupreis: 109,- aber nun für 50,- abzugeben. 





Hier der Neupreis ... http://www.bikecorner24.de/kcnc-xc1-kettenblaetter/ritzelzahnkraenze/kcnc-p-914.html


----------



## crossboss (31. Juli 2012)

alter Fetischist


----------



## Waldwichtel (31. Juli 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> alter Fetischist



Hauptsache das Bike macht ne gute Figur!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (31. Juli 2012)

Damit ist es dann aber auch alleine!!!  *duw*


----------



## wolfi (2. August 2012)

nach fast 25 jahren habe ich vergangene woche das erste mal wieder auf einem skateboard gestanden. auf einem longboard der fa. mike jucker/hawaii...und es war megageil!!!!!
wie surfen in der welle (mussich auch mal wieder machen...)
so, nixdestotrotz habe ich son teil geordert (klassisch, puristisch). kommt morgen oder übermorgen mit der post. ich bin schon gespannt wie ein kind und freue mich schon total auf meinen ersten ausflug damit.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. August 2012)

Klingt prima. Kann mir aber gar nicht vorstellen das man damit auch so wendig ist. Fährt Delfinsurfer nicht auch son Teil?


----------



## wolfi (2. August 2012)

das ist echt nur was zum cruisen und strecke machen. die dinger sind ungefähr so wendig wie ein truck. aber das fahrgefühl erinnert total an das gleiten an der wellensohle.


----------



## the_Shot (2. August 2012)

Geiles Teil Wolfi, wünsche Dir viel Spass damit und brich Dir nicht die Ohren


----------



## -Kiwi- (2. August 2012)

Top! 
Ich bin früher auch Skateboard gefahren. Rolle auch heute noch ab und zu rum.
Viel Spaß mit dem Longboard!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (2. August 2012)

Cool, über so ein nettes Teil hab ich auch schon mal nachgedacht.

Bin früher auch Sk8board gefahren und Sinkersurfer (mit Wind) war ich auch (Material hängt noch @home).


----------



## JENSeits (4. August 2012)

Ich hab mir auch mal ein paar Sachen selbst geschenkt, das sollen ja die Besten Geschenke sein! 

- neues GehÃ¤use samt AnschlÃ¼ssen fÃ¼rs BlackBerry
- BremsbelÃ¤ge
- kleinen Schraubendreher mit 32 Bits fÃ¼r unter 4â¬
- Craft Windstopper Tank Top






und 






LG Jens


----------



## Asio (5. August 2012)

Na ob das mit dem strahlend weißen Shirt so ne gute idee wahr.


----------



## JENSeits (5. August 2012)

für gutes Wetter ja  Ansonsten habe ich noch andere


----------



## Ehrenfeld (6. August 2012)

ach, hier auch nochmal


----------



## -Kiwi- (6. August 2012)

Sehr geil!


----------



## Masterwana (6. August 2012)

willst nicht zufällig gegen ne 7D tauschen oder?


----------



## crossboss (7. August 2012)

Ich habe mir fürs Enduro auch mal was Neues gegönnt


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. August 2012)

Klasse Canon! Jetzt noch nen ordentliches L-Objektiv drauf und los geht's.


----------



## wolfi (8. August 2012)

Fette eiter-schürfwunde 
Beim carving mit dem longboard 


# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (8. August 2012)

is aber halb so wild....

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## crossboss (8. August 2012)

lecker:kotz:


----------



## nextfriday (8. August 2012)

Iiiiiihhhh:kotz:


----------



## wolfi (8. August 2012)

Na da könnt ihr ja froh sein, dass ich kein foto mehr von meinem offenen oberschenkel-bruch habe...hihihi...
das foto ist aber auch von gestern. heute habe ich die wunde erstmal gut sauber gebürstet und fein desinfiziert. sieht schon viel besser aus und nässt nicht mehr. das wird!:thumbup:

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## ohneworte (8. August 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> Na da könnt ihr ja froh sein, dass ich kein foto mehr von meinem offenen oberschenkel-bruch habe...hihihi...
> # send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #



Ooch, Schade!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (8. August 2012)

Das hätte ich jetzt auch gerne noch gesehen. SUCH DANACH!


----------



## crossboss (9. August 2012)

Wolfi, wenn das Foto weg ist, stellen wir die Situation einfach nochmal nach


----------



## wolfi (9. August 2012)

ich kann euch beruhigen....
es gibt kein foto, das war zu einer zeit, als handys groß wie arztkoffer und digitalkameras käuflich noch nicht zu erwerben waren.
ausserdem habe ich die passage meines lebens quasi ausgeblendet...
das muss in einem anderen leben gewesen sein 
gruß
wolfi


----------



## ohneworte (9. August 2012)

Da ich ja letztens mit einigen von Euch in Willingen biken durfte und ich ihn aus OWL abgeholt habe zeige ich ihn hier einmal:





Und ich habe noch keine Laufräder dafür!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (9. August 2012)

Schöner Rahmen!


----------



## crossboss (9. August 2012)

schönes Santa "Post"


----------



## criscross (9. August 2012)

29er


----------



## JENSeits (9. August 2012)

Das muss ich unbedingt mal fahren!


----------



## ohneworte (9. August 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Das muss ich unbedingt mal fahren!



Erst einmal muss ich den aufbauen. Bin mir noch nicht schlüssig ob mit Sram oder Shimano.

Und Laufräder fehlen mir auch noch...


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. August 2012)

Bei mir sind es neue Treter geworden. SIDI Spider SRS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (10. August 2012)

Tempo is pain


----------



## poekelz (11. August 2012)

Coole Biker-Pumps 

Sidi-Schuhe sind auch meine Lieblings Klickschuhe, weil sie so schön schmal geschnitten sind und mir daher gut passen, allerdings sind meine - ehemals silbernen Eagles schon ziemlich gewasted.


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. August 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Coole Biker-Pumps
> 
> Sidi-Schuhe sind auch meine Lieblings Klickschuhe, weil sie so schön schmal geschnitten sind und mir daher gut passen, allerdings sind meine - ehemals silbernen Eagles schon ziemlich gewasted.



Jepp, SIDI ist auch mein Favorit. Aber meine weißen Treter sehen mittlerweile auch eher gräulich aus. Ich fahre ja ausschließlich Klickis und die SIDI fühlen sich selbst nach 6 Stunden biken immer noch bequem an.


----------



## poekelz (12. August 2012)

Wolfi,

ich hab mich von dir anstecken lassen 






Verkehrsberuhigte Zonen mit glattem Teer, leicht abschüssig - ist wie Radfahren, verlernt man nicht, nach 2-3 Runden um den Block war´s wieder fast wie früher (vor 20 Jahren)

...heute schon mächtig viel gefahren - morgen hab ich bestimmt den Muskelkater des Jahres - Stichwort: verkümmerte Rumpfmuskulatur bei Bikern...


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. August 2012)

Sieht echt klasse aus, Frank!


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. August 2012)

Sehr geil, Frank! 
Als ich das erste Mal nach Jahren wieder auf dem Board stand, hatte ich am nächsten Tag auch 'nen ordentlichen Muskelkater! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## slang (12. August 2012)

Cooles Teil,
mal schauen welche Schürfwunden du uns so in der nächsten Zeit präsentierst


----------



## wolfi (12. August 2012)

Hey :thumbup:
Und auch ein board von jucker. Das preis/leistungsverhältnis ist schon top bei denen.
und muskelkater gibts ordentlich
Gruß, wolfi

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. August 2012)

Hi.
Hab' mir einen neuen Rasierhobel gekauft. Einen Mühle R89 mit geschlossenem Kamm:





Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## poekelz (13. August 2012)

Respekt - mit offener ungeschützter Klinge 

Nur was für  Tage an denen morgens die Hand nicht zittert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nextfriday (13. August 2012)

Auch Respekt Nur noch zu toppen durch Rambos Survival Knife


----------



## Sgt.Green (13. August 2012)

Und eigentlich nur gefährlich wenn man längs in Schneidenrichtung zieht ansonsten passiert genauso wenig wie bei jedem neumodischen 4-fach Plastikbomber


----------



## slang (13. August 2012)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Und eigentlich nur gefährlich wenn man längs in Schneidenrichtung zieht ansonsten passiert genauso wenig wie bei jedem neumodischen 4-fach Plastikbomber



Seh ich auch so, ich hab seit Jahren schon so ein Teil, weil mich die Preise für diese superduper zwei drei oder vierfach Klingen annervten. 
Meiner ist jetzt nicht so edel, erfüllt aber auch seinen Zweck.


----------



## the_Shot (14. August 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Meiner ist jetzt nicht so edel



passt halt zum Rest


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (14. August 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Damit die Quälerei mit dem Seitenschneider ein Ende hat, was zudem
> noch ziemlich unsauber war, habe ich mir ne vernünftige Zange zum
> Kürzen von Schalthüllen und Stahlflex-Bremsleitungen besorgt.
> 
> ...




Die hab ich seit gestern auch, macht Spaß mit dem Ding! Wenn ich jetzt noch wüsste wie man die Leitungen am besten an nem RR-Lenker langführt damit sie vorne möglichst wenig reiben.. ^^


----------



## Waldwichtel (14. August 2012)

Jepp, ist nen feines Teil. Wird man zwar nur selten benötigen, aber wenn man sie braucht, ist man froh wenn man sie hat. 

Ich hab dann auch was Neues. Ein Giro Atmos ersetzt nun meinen Met Terra.
Die Unisize-Größe von Met ist leider nur ein Kompromiss. Der Giro passt nun
wesentlich besser. Den Met (Top-Zustand) würde ich nun für 35,- abgeben.


----------



## kris. (14. August 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Die hab ich seit gestern auch, macht Spaß mit dem Ding!


 

Klasse! Dann weisss ich ja wen ich demnächst fragen kann!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (14. August 2012)

Sag bescheid


----------



## slang (14. August 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> passt halt zum Rest



kleiner Scherzkeks wie? 

Wobei...
was wiegt dein Demo nochmal? 20 Kilo?

Gut, okay, passt halt zum Rest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (14. August 2012)




----------



## JENSeits (14. August 2012)

Hat er die Kilos denn neu?


----------



## the_Shot (14. August 2012)

Sehr gut gekontert Slango:thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## slang (14. August 2012)




----------



## crossboss (15. August 2012)

Ich habe meinen alten 1986 Koga Myata,  mal wieder so richtig aufpoliertund mal nen Satz neue Gran Prix 4000 Faltreifen und nen neuen Flite Titanium draufgezogen


----------



## slang (15. August 2012)

Schöner Klassiker, waren da früher diese Aero-Schalthebel dran? Weil die Anlötsockel so komisch sitzen.

Und die Gabel ist wahrscheinlich nicht mehr original wegen Aheadset, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (15. August 2012)

Nee, ist nen 1 Zoll Schraubsteuersatz mit Nadellagern + Aheadvorbau + Adapterschaft( die Moderne halt)ich suche noch nach nem guten 1 Zoll  Schaftvorbau 73 Grad, 90mm lang.
Zur 1990er  Dura Ace kommen noch die mit Mavic Open 4 CD neu bezogenen Dura Ace 1990 er 7fach Naben dazu, wenn fertig.
Mit 1,5 Revolution silber vorn und 1,8 Comp silber Speichen hinten, mit DT Proloc Alunippeln eingespeicht.

Der Renner wiegt noch ehrliche stahllüsterne 10 kg


----------



## nippelspanner (17. August 2012)

Ich habe auch was neues.... KAPUTT GEMACHT!

Südtiroler Wackerstein vs. Lexan Bash: *1:0* 







Ersatz doch lieber wieder in Alu von Ratz Fatz.


----------



## poekelz (17. August 2012)

Naja Bash und Plastik widerspricht sich ja eigentlich auch...


----------



## crossboss (17. August 2012)

Mal was neues gegönnt 

ne ne Bionicon C Guido Kettenführung bei meiner XT 3 Fach +Conti Mountain KING 2,4 BCC + Baron 2,3 BCC


----------



## slang (17. August 2012)

Ich weiß ja nicht.
dein Rad mag ja technisch ne Wucht sein, optisch gefällts mir gar nicht.
Weiss als Rahmenfarbe ist eh nicht mein Ding, aber dann blaue Naben, rote Pedale und ne schwarze Kurbel, das passt doch alles nicht


----------



## crossboss (17. August 2012)

Sack!


----------



## slang (17. August 2012)

Doppelsack


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. August 2012)

Säcke!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (18. August 2012)

Masterwana schrieb:


> willst nicht zufällig gegen ne 7D tauschen oder?


Die hatte ich davor und jetzt als Backup-/Zweit-Body. Sie ist schon ein bisschen mitgenommen von Dutzenden Außeneinsätzen, funktioniert aber noch bestens - und dann behalte ich die lieber als sie günstig verkaufen zu müssen.


Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Klasse Canon! Jetzt noch nen ordentliches L-Objektiv drauf und los geht's.


24-70 2.8 L und 70-200 IS 2.8 L sind vorhanden - Vollformat ist mit den Optiken ein Quantensprung im Vergleich zur 7D...unglaublich


----------



## Masterwana (19. August 2012)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Die hatte ich davor und jetzt als Backup-/Zweit-Body. Sie ist schon ein bisschen mitgenommen von Dutzenden Außeneinsätzen, funktioniert aber noch bestens - und dann behalte ich die lieber als sie günstig verkaufen zu müssen.



Kann ich gut verstehen.
Meine 7D inkl. 24-135 IS 4.0 L, 50 1.8 II Batteriegriff und zweitem Akku war beim kauf ein halbes Jahr alt... Wertverlust wie bei Neuwagen  



Freesoul schrieb:


> 24-70 2.8 L und 70-200 IS 2.8 L sind vorhanden - Vollformat ist mit den Optiken ein Quantensprung im Vergleich zur 7D...unglaublich



Nice! Spare momentan auf ein 35mm 1.4 L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischer (22. August 2012)

Altes CC Rad weg neues her!


----------



## -Kiwi- (22. August 2012)

Sehr geil! Wirst sicher eine Menge Spaß mit haben. 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Masterwana (22. August 2012)

Da die originale Sattelklemme einfach auseinander fiel, gabs jetzt eine von KCNC.





Für die Kaputte gabs den Flaschenhalter günstiger. 

Die Pedale mussten auch weichen, die Kunstoffpins waren abgeschliffen.
Zum Geburtstag gabs erstmal die hier.





Kann mich nicht entscheiden welche ich mir holen soll^^


----------



## JENSeits (22. August 2012)

jetzt haste bei den Preisen also nicht mehr nein sagen können - ich bin mal sehr gespannt wies sich fahren lässt, wenn ich mal drauf darf 

Viel Spaß mit dem Radl!


----------



## poekelz (22. August 2012)

Rischer schrieb:


> Altes CC Rad weg neues her!



Phat!

...von BMO ?
die verchecken die Megas (oder haben zumindest vercheckt) für nen wirklich schmalen Kurs 

Bin gespannt auf deinen Aufbau!


----------



## JENSeits (22. August 2012)

Ich tippe auf chainreaction - die haben auch richtige Kampfpreise 
Auf den Aufbau bin ich auch mehr als gespannt!
Wenns finanziell möglich ist wirds bestimmt so enden:

- Nukeproof Generator LRS
- Zochi 55 Ti
- Saint mit 160er Scheiben


----------



## wiehenrenner (22. August 2012)

Der Preis fürs kpl. Rad ist bei CNC und BMO imho identisch. -habe ich mal geschaut nachdem mir Jens das Rad mal gestern empfohlen hat -


----------



## Rischer (22. August 2012)

Ich hab schon ne lyrik DH, Formula The ones, Generator+ en521, Thomson vorbau da

Alles ausm bikemarkt


EDIT: Wenn jemand ne SLX in 170 mm los werden möchte bitte melden.


----------



## JENSeits (22. August 2012)

Klingt auch nicht verkehrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (23. August 2012)

noch nicht ganz....aber eben bestellt 






liefertermin = ?
aber jürgen will auf der eurobike 2 prototypen präsentieren.

hach... ich bin so aufgeregt!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## kris. (23. August 2012)

Glückwunsch! 
Hoffentlich lässt er dich nicht allzu lange warten.


----------



## wolfi (23. August 2012)

du,
gut ding will weile haben, oder wie heist das?
ich habs nicht brandeilig. meine sau trägt mich auch gut und zuverlässig durch die lande.
und ich kenne den jürgen nun schon seit gut 15 jahren....ich bin geduldig und sehe das auch mehr als winterprojekt.
aber das dingen wird der knaller!!!!!!
fanes wird erwachsen
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Surfjunk (23. August 2012)

Geiles Teil :O


----------



## Asio (23. August 2012)

Das werden bestimmt alles sehr schöne Bikes werden.  Bin mal gespannt.

Hier mal mein Neuer Gebrauchter.




Nu gibt das kein Problem mehr mal das Rad und das ganze Equip mitzunehmen wie früher.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (23. August 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> noch nicht ganz....aber eben bestellt
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hammer Teil! Garantiert! Was für Farben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (23. August 2012)

Wolfi du Schlingel  

Da darf ich aber mal glotzen kommen oder, so unter Alutechlern


----------



## Peter88 (23. August 2012)

Grade ist das 29er HR mit 815g angekommen und schon ist die nächste bestellung raus:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/29813-haibike-flexpost-carbon

Euch kann ich so etwas ja mitteilen.. ihr seit ja genauso verrückt!


----------



## wolfi (24. August 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Hammer Teil! Garantiert! Was für Farben?



hmmmmm, ich bin ja mehr so der konservative....
entweder schwarz oder raw...
gruß
wolfi


----------



## wolfi (24. August 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Wolfi du Schlingel
> 
> Da darf ich aber mal glotzen kommen oder, so unter Alutechlern



moin rolf!
aber na klar!
du darfst dich auch gerne mal draufsetzten... aber nicht einfedern!!!
bis denne
wolfi


----------



## crossboss (24. August 2012)

Hi Wolfi , gratuliere wenn das da ist.( bei Dir im Garten mit nem Bierchen)Wo du doch grad nur 1000m weg wohnst.
Ist sicher ne gute Entscheidung. Das wär bei mir beim Neukauf auch in der engeren Wahl. Da ich jetzt seit Monaten beim IBC Bike Projekt dabei bin, ist da wohl meine 1.te Wahl für demnächst, wenn die da keinen Mist mehr bauen. Der Jürgen brutzelt die Protos ja grade in seiner Hütte zusammen für die Eurobike. Die muß ich dann erst mal Probefahren.


----------



## wolfi (24. August 2012)

moin jörg,
du kannst auch gerne mal so auf nen bierchen und ne wurst vorbeikommen
vielleicht sollten wir einfach mal ne schöne trail-tour mit anschließendem grillen bei uns veranstalten... was meinste? könnte sicherlich lustig werden
natürlich nur LEGALE trails *hüstel*....
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Flying_Elvis (24. August 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> hmmmmm, ich bin ja mehr so der konservative....
> entweder schwarz oder raw...
> gruß
> wolfi


 
Wolfi, warum so konservativ? Ich finde solche Bikes dürfen ruhig Farbe zeigen. Mein Fanes kommt in Neongelb Lasur  Und das beste ist, das es am Montag endlich zu mir geschickt wird.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## kris. (24. August 2012)

Flying_Elvis schrieb:


> Mein Fanes kommt in Neongelb Lasur



Bild!


----------



## wolfi (25. August 2012)

Genau! Bild!

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## Flying_Elvis (25. August 2012)

Na, klar gibts ein Bild. Dazu noch eins in Orange Lasur. Das meines Sohnes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (25. August 2012)

Flying_Elvis schrieb:


> Wolfi, warum so konservativ? Ich finde solche Bikes dürfen ruhig Farbe zeigen. Mein Fanes kommt in Neongelb Lasur  Und das beste ist, das es am Montag endlich zu mir geschickt wird.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



na thomas,
was macht die aufregung?
sehe gerade, dass du ebenfalls in bielefeld wohnst.
ich würde mir derdiedas fanes gerne mal genauer anschauen wenn du ihnsiees hast und ich darf.... bitte-bitte-bitte.

gruß
wolfi


----------



## nextfriday (25. August 2012)

So meins ist auch fertig
Ich hoffe, das Bild ist zusehen. Bei Tapatalk ja nicht unbedingt selbstverständlich


----------



## kris. (25. August 2012)

Flatpedals sieht man eher nicht so häufig an nem Renner...


----------



## nextfriday (25. August 2012)

Da sind jetzt auch schon Klickis dran. Die Flats waren nur für die einstellungs Runde


----------



## slang (25. August 2012)

nextfriday schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 236375
> So meins ist auch fertig
> Ich hoffe, das Bild ist zusehen. Bei Tapatalk ja nicht unbedingt selbstverständlich



Sauber 

Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken, mir so ein Ding zuzulegen.

Was sprach für dich gegen Scheibenbremsen? Bietet Poison ja auch an.


----------



## Flying_Elvis (26. August 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> na thomas,
> was macht die aufregung?
> sehe gerade, dass du ebenfalls in bielefeld wohnst.
> ich würde mir derdiedas fanes gerne mal genauer anschauen wenn du ihnsiees hast und ich darf.... bitte-bitte-bitte.
> ...



Natürlich, kein Problem. 
Aufregung ist gut, die Fanes sind doch bereits Fratag raus, und stehen noch im Postfrachtzentrum Neumünster. (DHL hätte sich ja auch mal anstrengen können es bis SA zu schaffen)

Gruß Thomas


----------



## nextfriday (26. August 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Sauber
> 
> Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken, mir so ein Ding zuzulegen.
> 
> Was sprach für dich gegen Scheibenbremsen? Bietet Poison ja auch an.



Ich hatte den Rahmen als Schnapper vom Bikemarkt geschossen. Scheibenbremsen sind dann beim nächsten Crosser drann. Vielleicht gibt es bis dahin auch schon vernünftige hydraulische Bremsen für Crosser. Fährt sich aber super der Bock Macht richtig Laune, die Forstautobahnen damit runter zu bügeln


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (26. August 2012)

Hab ich das richtig gelesen vor kurzem, dass Magura wieder ne hydraulische Felgenbremse für Rennräder etwickelt? HS77 war das früher oder? Aber die passt dann wahrscheinlich auch wieder nicht an Cyclocrosser :<


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (26. August 2012)

Ahja, die kannte ich auch nicht, ich hatte nur kürzlich mal was von der HS77 gehört, aber die passt ja genausowenig wenn ich mir die Bilder angucke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (26. August 2012)

nextfriday schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Rahmen als Schnapper vom Bikemarkt geschossen. Scheibenbremsen sind dann beim nächsten Crosser drann. Vielleicht gibt es bis dahin auch schon vernünftige hydraulische Bremsen für Crosser. Fährt sich aber super der Bock Macht richtig Laune, die Forstautobahnen damit runter zu bügeln



Darf ich noch fragen welche Schrittlänge du bei welcher Körpergöße hast? Und natürlich die Rahmengrösse. 

Bei meinem 1,86 mit 89er SL empfiehlt Poison ja nen 60er Rahmen. Kommt mir aber eigentlich etwas groß vor. Zumal mit dem langen Steuerrohr (180mm) hab ich da etwas Bedenken wegen der Überstandshöhe.

Wenn du mal Zeit und lusten hast, würd ich mich sehr über etwas bessere Fotos freuen


----------



## nextfriday (26. August 2012)

Das Problem ist halt einfach, dass die Brems/Schaltgriffe für Renner leider nicht mit Hydraulikpumpe zu haben sind. Da bliebe nach jetzigen Stand der Technik nur die hässliche Variante mit dieser Zentralpumpe.


----------



## slang (26. August 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Ahja, die kannte ich auch nicht, ich hatte nur kürzlich mal was von der HS77 gehört, aber die passt ja genausowenig wenn ich mir die Bilder angucke.



Nö, aber du könntest HS77 Griffe mit den Bremskörpern einer HS33 verheiraten, das würde passen. Vorausgesetzt du treibst die Griffe irgendwo auf. Neu gibts die schon lange nicht mehr, und die Reiseradler sind auf diesen Trichter schon länger gekommen. Deshalb gibt die keiner her und wenn doch dann teuer.


Edit wegen Postüberschneidung: stimmt, dann müßte man ja Lenkerendschalthebel fahren, wer will das heutezutage noch. Aber die mechanischen Disks sollen so schlecht ja gar nicht sein.


----------



## nextfriday (26. August 2012)

Stimmt die tun es allemal. Hätte ich den Poison Rahmen günstig erstanden, wäre es der neue Rahmen von Nox geworden. Tolles Ding zum super Preis und das mit Schreiben und Cantiaufnahme.


----------



## nextfriday (26. August 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig gelesen vor kurzem, dass Magura wieder ne hydraulische Felgenbremse für Rennräder etwickelt? HS77 war das früher oder? Aber die passt dann wahrscheinlich auch wieder nicht an Cyclocrosser :<



Hast du das gequike von deinen Bremsen denn jetzt in den Griff gekriegt?


----------



## slang (26. August 2012)

Der Nox ist auch klasse, aber die Geo ist mir zu sehr Rennrad (langes Oberrohr) Und wenn man sich für Scheiben entscheidet sehen die Canti-Sockel ja auch nicht so dolle aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nextfriday (26. August 2012)

Stimmt, das Oberrohr vom Nox ist Crosser untypisch sehr lang, aber da ich wahrscheinlich im Alltag Prozentual eher auf der Straße, als im Wald mit dem Radl unterwegs bin, mag ich die druckvolle Haltung auf dem Nox sehr gerne. Aber die ersten Fahreindrücke auf dem Poison wahren echt klasse und deswegen kann ich dir das Opium echt empfehlen


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (26. August 2012)

Nein, habe ich wie gesagt nicht, war das ganze Wochenende auch auf Fortbildung. Bin gerade ne Tour gefahren und es quietscht wie Hölle, auch mit den schwarzen Belägen. Das quietschen ist aber wirklich erst ab dem Moment, wo die Cantisockel anfangen sich auseinander zu drücken, habs heute mal beobachtet, wenn man ganz leicht bremst (GANZ leicht  ) dann is kein Geräusch. Ick werd mir morgen irgendwo nen Brakebooster holen gehen, das dürfte das Ganze ja zumindest ein ganzes Stück besser machen.
Ich berichte dann nochmal.


----------



## slang (26. August 2012)

nextfriday schrieb:


> Stimmt, das Oberrohr vom Nox ist Crosser untypisch sehr lang, aber da ich wahrscheinlich im Alltag Prozentual eher auf der Straße, als im Wald mit dem Radl unterwegs bin, mag ich die druckvolle Haltung auf dem Nox sehr gerne. Aber die ersten Fahreindrücke auf dem Poison wahren echt klasse und deswegen kann ich dir das Opium echt empfehlen



Ich schwanke zwischen Poison und Quantec.

Quantec hat den schön eloxierten und leichten Rahmen,
Poison nen unschlagbares Preis/Leistungsverhältnis
Und Nox fällt leider raus wegen Oberrohrlänge und kurzem Steuerrohr. 
Schade, optisch find ich die top.

Nochmal, wie groß bist du, welche Rahmenhöhe?


----------



## slang (26. August 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Nein, habe ich wie gesagt nicht, war das ganze Wochenende auch auf Fortbildung. Bin gerade ne Tour gefahren und es quietscht wie Hölle, auch mit den schwarzen Belägen. Das quietschen ist aber wirklich erst ab dem Moment, wo die Cantisockel anfangen sich auseinander zu drücken, habs heute mal beobachtet, wenn man ganz leicht bremst (GANZ leicht  ) dann is kein Geräusch. Ick werd mir morgen irgendwo nen Brakebooster holen gehen, das dürfte das Ganze ja zumindest ein ganzes Stück besser machen.
> Ich berichte dann nochmal.



Wolfi..
deine Beobachtungen in allen Ehren, aber heutzutage fährt niemand mit Boostern.
Fahr mal ne Weile. Ich behaupte das sich dann das Problem legt. Ist hier auch schon von anderen gesagt worden, mein ich


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (26. August 2012)

Und wo soll das Problem sein wenn ich mir nen Booster montiere? Werde ich von den anderen Radfahrern auf der Straße dann nichtmehr als Hip angesehen? Ich meine, auf meinem Rad steht "2Danger", da macht der Booster den Kohl auch nichtmehr fett. Und die Dingererfüllen ihre Funktion doch einfach, oder etwa nicht? Kann ihn ja wieder abmontieren wenn die Klötze eingefahren sind, bzw. es versuchen. Außerdem bremse ich mit dem Ding zu wenig, das würde ewig dauern


----------



## JENSeits (26. August 2012)

och Leute, bitte ... 
bei mir gabs was neues:

Sprit für einen Trip nach Wibe samt Getränken für die Nacht


----------



## slang (26. August 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Und wo soll das Problem sein wenn ich mir nen Booster montiere? Werde ich von den anderen Radfahrern auf der Straße dann nichtmehr als Hip angesehen? Ich meine, auf meinem Rad steht "2Danger", da macht der Booster den Kohl auch nichtmehr fett. Und die Dingererfüllen ihre Funktion doch einfach, oder etwa nicht? Kann ihn ja wieder abmontieren wenn die Klötze eingefahren sind, bzw. es versuchen. Außerdem bremse ich mit dem Ding zu wenig, das würde ewig dauern



Damit meinte ich, dass sie nicht mehr benötigt werden. 
Und das mit dem Kohl auch nicht mehr fett machen. Genau deswegen hab ich bei meinem 2Danger den Lack plus Schrift abgeschliffen  
Lieber Noname als 2Danger 

Ne Quatsch, mit fährt keiner meinte ich das die auch keiner braucht. Was jetzt genau dein Quitschprob ist
aber son Booster wird dich nicht retten


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (26. August 2012)

Aber kann das Quietschen nicht von sich verwindenden Gabeln/Sockeln kommen beim Bremsen? Denn das verhindert so ein Booster doch ganz offensichtlich und damit dann vielleicht ja auch das Quietschen. Ich wüsste nicht, woran es sonst noch liegen könnte. Außer vielleicht, dass Felge und Bremsklotz wirklich nicht zusammen passen und ich ne Alternative brauche. Oder mal Bremsklötze mit ner symmetrisch liegenden Befestigung probieren. Glaube zwar kaum dass es daran liegt, aber wer weiß.


----------



## nextfriday (26. August 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Ich schwanke zwischen Poison und Quantec.
> 
> Quantec hat den schön eloxierten und leichten Rahmen,
> Poison nen unschlagbares Preis/Leistungsverhältnis
> ...



Stimmt der Quantec ist echt ne Macht. Mit den Jungs von Nox habe ich vor ein paar Wochen noch telefoniert, die bringen pünktlich zur Messe einen neuen verbesserten Rahmen heraus, aber das lange Oberrohr bleibt natürlich:what: 
Ich bin 1,80 groß und habe eine 56er Rahmengröße.


----------



## Surfjunk (27. August 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> och Leute, bitte ...



Jens hat recht, geht damit rüber in die Werkstadt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (27. August 2012)

Okay, ihr habt ja recht.
Also weiter in der Werkstatt


----------



## wolfi (27. August 2012)

uiuiui,
na wenn das nicht geil wird weiß ichs auch nicht mehr
ich habe das bild mal aus nem anderen thread geklaut.
das die beiden prototypen die jürgen übers we geschweißt und zusammengebaut hat.
so wie das rad da jetzt steht zitat derJÜ:
_sennes rahmen wiegt 3,50kg
in der SL version 3.16kg bei medium ( small ca. knappe 100gr weniger )
das komplette bike so wie es da auf dem bild zu sehen ist 15,35kg _

und hier die bilder:











na meine vorfreude steigt ins unermeßliche
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (27. August 2012)

Es ist der Hammer! Besonders in Raw wie ich finde 



Sorry Jens, hab garnicht gemerkt das wir nicht in der Werkstatt sind.


----------



## Domme02 (27. August 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> uiuiui,
> na wenn das nicht geil wird weiß ichs auch nicht mehr
> ich habe das bild mal aus nem anderen thread geklaut.
> das die beiden prototypen die jürgen übers we geschweißt und zusammengebaut hat.
> ...


deutlich geiler als Keiler und Wildsau!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (29. August 2012)

Aufm Weg zu mir..


----------



## wolfi (29. August 2012)

Jetzt bei mir:
oneal knieschoner, sitzen super und merkt man fast garnicht. für die etwas herbere teuto-tour.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (29. August 2012)

Die Dinger sind wirklich geil! Auf jeden Fall weiterzuempfehlen.


----------



## Flying_Elvis (29. August 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> Genau! Bild!
> 
> # send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #



Gestern angekommen 

Meins







Das meines Sohnes





Die Farben fängt meine Kamera gar nicht ein. Das Gelbe wechselt je nach Lichteinfall hin ins Neongrün. Das Orange ist auch mal Kupferfarben, einfach geil.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## slang (29. August 2012)

Die sehen doch mal abgefahren aus. Echt schrille Farben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (30. August 2012)

Schöne Bikes Thomas. Ist das elox oder Lack?

Ich brauch nen anderen Rahmen, das wird mir alles zuviel mit den Fanes in OWL


----------



## Flying_Elvis (30. August 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Schöne Bikes Thomas. Ist das elox oder Lack?


 
Alu gebürstet und dann lasiert.



RolfK schrieb:


> Ich brauch nen anderen Rahmen, das wird mir alles zuviel mit den Fanes in OWL


 
Gutes setzt sich halt durch 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## kris. (30. August 2012)

Glückwunsch! 

Das Gelb ist geil.  
Schade das man die Farbe bei Yeti demnächst aus der Linie streicht.


----------



## RolfK (30. August 2012)

Flying_Elvis schrieb:


> Alu gebürstet und dann lasiert.
> 
> Gutes setzt sich halt durch
> 
> Gruß Thomas




Muss ich bei Zeiten mal nen Auge drauf werfen


----------



## crossboss (30. August 2012)

Elvis, meinen Glückwunsch zu Euren Neuen Alus


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (30. August 2012)

An Schönheit kaum zu übertreffen wird es hoffentlich wenigstens seine Funktion erfüllen und meine Bremse zum Schweigen bringen.......






Jetzt wo ich mich damit beschäftigen musste, musste ich mit Entsetzen feststellen, dass es auch Alubrakebooster für bis zu 45 Euro gibt :O Ich find den mit 15Euro schon echt happig, aber was soll man machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (30. August 2012)

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## wolfi (30. August 2012)

@ thomas:
dir und deinem sohn herzlichen glückwunsch zu den wirklich schönen fanes!
mein neid ist bei euch
ich würde mir wirklich sehr gerne die räder mal im original anschauen.
wenn du nix dagegn hast, würde ich mich im laufe der nächsten woche bei dir mal per pn melden. im moment ist es bei mir ein wenig hektisch...
viel spaß mit den bikes!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## the_Shot (30. August 2012)

@ Thomas, klasse Bikes und die Farben sind der absolute Hingucker! Auch hier ein neidisches *TOP* von mir!


----------



## Tier (1. September 2012)

Tacho-Ersatz:






Durch den Schnäppchenjägerthread drauf aufmerksam geworden. 
Erster Eindruck: Durchaus tauglich!

Mal sehen was ich mit der Lenkerfernbedienung mache. Ist zwar praktisch...aber...

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## JENSeits (7. September 2012)

Ich habe etwas neues ... Ratestunde:





LG Jens


----------



## wiehenrenner (7. September 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich habe etwas neues ... Ratestunde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sieht aus nach Schwedenpanzer..... oder nur der Grill davon


----------



## kris. (7. September 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Sieht aus nach Schwedenpanzer..... oder nur der Grill davon



Nur der Grill. Dann war das Geld aus...


----------



## JENSeits (7. September 2012)

fast


----------



## JENSeits (8. September 2012)

ich freu mich wie ein Schneekönig


----------



## kris. (8. September 2012)

sieht auch aus wie einer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (8. September 2012)

Schönes Teil Jens  Viel Spass damit.

@ Kris zumindest nen Schneekönig oder Schneemensch (Yeti) den man sehen kann, von anderen hat man ja mehr nur gehört!


----------



## JENSeits (8. September 2012)

Dankesehr  
Den habe ich schon


----------



## wiehenrenner (9. September 2012)

So nach langem suchen, gucken, vergleichen und einer schönen Autofahrt nach Bonn, und der Feststellung das ich immer irgendwie an braunen Bikes hängen bleibe, steht es schön im Garten unterm Apfelbaum (Weihnachtsbaum hätte mir noch zu lange gedauert ).


----------



## the_Shot (9. September 2012)

Fette Sache Chris! Glückwunsch zur neuen Säge. Viel Spaß und sag bsscheid, wenn Du das Ding ausführen gehst. Ach ja schick mir bitte nochmal Deine Handy Nummer!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bassbrocken (9. September 2012)

Ich hab ma ne Frage: 
ich wohne ja eigentl. nur 50km südlich von euch (Ecke Bad Driburg) aber was zur Hölle müsst ihr da für Strecken haben, dass ihr so mords DH Räder fahrt^^ Anscheinend gibts im nördlichen Teil des Teutoburger Walds derbst geile Strecken. 

Ansonsten, gratulation! Richtig geiles Bike! Respekt!


----------



## poekelz (9. September 2012)

Fettes Gerät Chris  

Ich hoffe ihr nehmt mich trotzdem noch mit nach Kallenhardt.


----------



## wiehenrenner (9. September 2012)

@ Thx all!

@ Bassbrocken na ja die Strecken für die ich das Ding gekauft habe sind dann eher bei Dir, bzw. bist Du näher am Sauerland dran. Hier macht der Hobel doch eher weniger sinn.

@ Frank was für ne Frage  aber hattest Du nicht eher in Richtung Willi tendiert?

@ Sascha bekommst ne PN


----------



## crossboss (9. September 2012)

geiles Scotty Chris


----------



## Flying_Elvis (9. September 2012)

Klasse Teil. Braun und Gold passt super zusammen. 
Eloxiert?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (9. September 2012)

Viel Spaß mit dem Dingen - ich mag auch mal eine Abfahrt machen!


----------



## wiehenrenner (9. September 2012)

@ Thomas, jo Wippe ist lackiert der rest also Schrauben etc. ist eloxiert. Ist aber alles noch so wie ausm Laden. 

Das Ding könnte man auch noch in selbigen stellen, würde glatt als neu durchgehen 

@ Jens gerne, aber stoss Dir nicht deine Knie am Lenker, das Ding ist sowas von kompakt, obwohls schon der Long Rahmen ist...


----------



## kris. (9. September 2012)

Glückwunsch! 

Braun hat den Vorteil das der Dreck farblich immer passt.


----------



## chucki_bo (10. September 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Das Ding könnte man auch noch in selbigen stellen, würde glatt als neu durchgehen
> QUOTE]
> 
> War auch mein erster Gedanke. Sieht echt ungebraucht aus!
> ...


----------



## wiehenrenner (10. September 2012)

Danke, ist aber auch wirklich ungebraucht. Der Verkäufer hatte geschrieben das es nur 2 Ausfahrten hatte. Eine davon auf der Strasse. Geglaubt habe ich ihm das erst als ich das Rad gesehen habe


----------



## Flying_Elvis (10. September 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Danke, ist aber auch wirklich ungebraucht. Der Verkäufer hatte geschrieben das es nur 2 Ausfahrten hatte. Eine davon auf der Strasse. Geglaubt habe ich ihm das erst als ich das Rad gesehen habe



Warum sollen auch immer nur die anderen Glück haben, oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sado-Uwe (10. September 2012)

Mal was neues für den Kopf:





















Und da es morgens langsam wieder dunkler wird, für den Weg zur Arbeit:




















Tschüß

  Sado-Uwe


----------



## JENSeits (10. September 2012)

Ixon IQ hat mir auf der Straße bisher sehr gute Dienste geleistet - viel Spaß damit!


----------



## ohneworte (10. September 2012)

Guter Helm,

Hat bei mir gerade am Donnerstag bewießen was er kann und steht auch wieder zur Auswahl zur Neuanschaffung!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Sado-Uwe (10. September 2012)

Mein alter Helm hat's jetzt halt wirklich hinter sich. Ist ein MET Parabellum aus 1999 !!! 
Selbst nach einem schwereren Sturz vor ein paar Jahren war der Helm noch völlig ok (bis auf ein paar Schrammen). Vor 2 Wochen im Urlaub  in Mittenwald ist mir aber leider eine gebrochene Strebe aufgefallen. 

Wenn ich die beiden Helme vergleiche, hat der Giro schon wesentlich größere "Luftlöcher" - hoffentlich wird mir da nicht zu kalt am Kopf 

Sado-Uwe


----------



## ohneworte (10. September 2012)

Sado-Uwe schrieb:


> Mein alter Helm hat's jetzt halt wirklich hinter sich. Ist ein MET Parabellum aus 1999 !!!
> Selbst nach einem schwereren Sturz vor ein paar Jahren war der Helm noch völlig ok (bis auf ein paar Schrammen). Vor 2 Wochen im Urlaub  in Mittenwald ist mir aber leider eine gebrochene Strebe aufgefallen.
> 
> Wenn ich die beiden Helme vergleiche, hat der Giro schon wesentlich größere "Luftlöcher" - hoffentlich wird mir da nicht zu kalt am Kopf
> ...



Mein Giro sah Donnerstag Abend so aus:




Grüße
Jens


----------



## wiehenrenner (10. September 2012)

Autsch! Wie ist das passiert?


----------



## ohneworte (10. September 2012)

Vollbremsung über den Lenker auf Asphalt aus Tempo 30 auf Kopf und Rücken!


----------



## poekelz (11. September 2012)

Den Athlon habe ich auch - gut zu wissen, dass er was kann!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (11. September 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ixon IQ hat mir auf der Straße bisher sehr gute Dienste geleistet - viel Spaß damit!



Gut zu wissen! Ich wollte mir eigentlich dieses Set von Cateye holen für den Winter







Aber die Ixon scheint ja ne sehr gute Alternative zu sein und sie leuchtet vor allem heller und länger! Kannte den Namen bisher garnicht.


----------



## Tycron (11. September 2012)

Hab die Cateyes.. mit Akkus kann man die ganz vergessen, halten dann evtl. ne viertel Stunde. Sonst sind das auch üble Batteriefresser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (11. September 2012)

Das isses eben, ich hatte das Set vor ein paar Jahren auch schonmal und wenn ich morgen zu Ausbildung hin und Abends im dunklen wieder zurückmusste, dann konnte das schonmal eng werden mit den Batterien, das war ganz schön krass. Hätte sie jetzt auch nur genommen, weil das Set mit 30 Euro ja ziemlich günstig ist.


----------



## Tycron (11. September 2012)

Hinzu kommt, dass der Lichtkegel alles andere als groß ist. Wirklich was sehen kann man mit denen nicht. Ist dann eher nur dafür, dass die Polizei einen nicht anhält.


----------



## kris. (11. September 2012)

Günstig ist das Cateye schon, aber wenn Du sicher unterwegs sein willst nimm das B&M!


----------



## JENSeits (11. September 2012)

und wenns mehr sein darf taugt mir das Ixon IQ Speed Set auch ganz gut! Ist nur eben teurer .. funktioniert dafür aber auch auf der Waldautobahn

oder halt gleich diese kleine Flamme, aber wir scheifen ab ..


----------



## kris. (11. September 2012)

Oder die hier. 
Aber wir driften ab...


----------



## Tier (12. September 2012)

Nachdem mir meine Discounter-Treter auf den Flatpedalen zu unsicher wurden (das scheiss Strive verleitet zum schnell fahren), hab ich mir mal was neues gegönnt. 5.10 Freerider aus 2011 oder 2012.

Herrgott. Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.  











Zum Vergleich die tonnenschweren & extrem steifen Lidl-Treter:






Jetzt muss BMO nur endlich mal meine neuen Flats liefern... 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (13. September 2012)

Sehen am Fuß schicker aus als auf den Bildern in den Shops! Ich werd mir auch irgendwann noch Freerider holen. Die Impacts sind zwar der Wahnsinn, aber auch sowas von schwer und dick, die fühlen sich immer noch wie gigantische, gepanzerte Fremdkörper an meinen Füßen an. Bei längeren Fahrten geht das irgendwann auf den Zeiger ^^


----------



## Flying_Elvis (13. September 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Sehen am Fuß schicker aus als auf den Bildern in den Shops! Ich werd mir auch irgendwann noch Freerider holen. Die Impacts sind zwar der Wahnsinn, aber auch sowas von schwer und dick, die fühlen sich immer noch wie gigantische, gepanzerte Fremdkörper an meinen Füßen an. Bei längeren Fahrten geht das irgendwann auf den Zeiger ^^



Du hast sicherlich die schwarzen. Ich habe mir den Desert Inforcer geholt, der ist aus Wildleder. Den trage ich auch im Sommer, ist super. 







Gruß Thomas


----------



## poekelz (13. September 2012)

...die sehen tatsächlich aus wie die US-Army Boots aus Desert Storm 

Sind die mit Klick-Option oder Flats only?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying_Elvis (13. September 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...die sehen tatsächlich aus wie die US-Army Boots aus Desert Storm
> 
> Sind die mit Klick-Option oder Flats only?



Flats only. Die Sohle hat unglaublich viel Grip.

Ich fahre nie wieder Klicks, hatte einen fiesen Unfall deswegen 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## crossboss (13. September 2012)

Na ja, zum Endurobiken mit Klickies gehört auch ne große Portion Übung und Erfahrung. Fürn Park mach ich mir jetzt aber auch lieber die Flatmodelle mit meinen 5/10 dran


----------



## Flying_Elvis (13. September 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Na ja, zum Endurobiken mit Klickies gehört auch ne große Portion Übung und Erfahrung. Fürn Park mach ich mir jetzt aber auch lieber die Flatmodelle mit meinen 5/10 dran


 
Nix Enduro, lockeres fahren mit dem HT auf dem Radweg.


----------



## crossboss (13. September 2012)

oh


----------



## MUD´doc (13. September 2012)

@ Sado-Uwe & JENSeits
Hmmm, also könnt ihr die Busch & Müller IXON IQ getrost empfehlen?!
Klingt bisher gut, da ich eine gute Funzel für den Lenker suche.
Die PowerLED-Sigma ist gut für den Helm (sehr "Spotiger" Lichtkegel), aber 
für den Lenker braucht man halt was anständiges. 
Rad- und Feldwege können schon sehr dunkel sein, wenn man zur dunkeln 
Jahreszeit zwischen City und dem Nachbarort 3km in der Finsternis 
unterwegs ist.


----------



## wolfi (13. September 2012)

hab auch was neues.... demnächst mehr in diesem kino!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (13. September 2012)

Wolfi was gibt es denn? Hat der Jürgen noch ne fanes für dich liegen gehabt um den Trennungschmerz zu überwinden? 
Oder haste den Skalp des Diebes


----------



## Flying_Elvis (13. September 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> hab auch was neues.... demnächst mehr in diesem kino!
> gruß
> wolfi


 
Hi Wolfi
Nur probesitzen war ausgemacht, nicht behalten 

Ich nehme wohl besser eine lange Hundeleine mit was? 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## 230691 (13. September 2012)

Ich hatte die alte Ixon IQ und mittlerweile die überarbeitete Version.

Die alte war von der Verarbeitung ganz klar sehr viel besser.
Fast 4 Jahre habe ich die misshandelt^^
Die ist zich mal runtergefallen, baden gegangen und was man so einem ding noch antun kann.
Die neue hat 1) miserable Spaltmaße und 2) der Akkudeckel ist beim ersten Sturz kaputt gegangen.

An der Neuen ist der überarbeitete Reflektor und die LED besser geworden.
Der Nahbereich wird besser ausgeleuchtet und die LED ist etwas kälter von der Farbtemperatur, was auf der Straße von Vorteil ist - im Wald und auf Feldwegen allerdings nicht.

Es kann natürlich sein das ich ein Montagsmodel erwischt habe.
Daher sollten die anderen zwei mal was zur Verarbeitung sagen.


Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wolfi (13. September 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Wolfi was gibt es denn? Hat der Jürgen noch ne fanes für dich liegen gehabt um den Trennungschmerz zu überwinden?
> Oder haste den Skalp des Diebes



Ich hätte beides gerne
schaun mer mal was es wird...
stay tuned!

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## wolfi (13. September 2012)

Flying_Elvis schrieb:


> Hi Wolfi
> Nur probesitzen war ausgemacht, nicht behalten
> 
> Ich nehme wohl besser eine lange Hundeleine mit was?
> ...



keine angst thomas, ich bin total lieb!........meistens

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## JENSeits (13. September 2012)

@ Muc:  Ok, wenn du das oft machst, nimm etwas nicht STVZO zugelassenes  Ich persönlich würde es als Lampe für die Straße empfehlen. Falls du immer 3km durch den Wald radelst, nimm etwas mit mehr Streuung voralldingen nach oben! Die IQ ist an sich eine reine Straßenfunzel!

Die IQ Speed (mit 2 Leuchten und seperatem Akku) halten schön lange, machen helles und kaltes Licht und sind der Knaller auf Radwegen und Straßen! Die kann man schön voneinander unabhängig ausrichten, sodass man auch mal 6m Breite auf 15m Entfernung hat. Im Wald gehen die wesentlich besser als die normale IQ, allerdings auch nicht ideal.

Generell kann man sagen ist die Optik der IQ-Serie so ausgelegt wie modernes Xenonlicht. Nach oben ganz klar abgegrenzt. Das ist im Wald schlecht da Äste o.ä. einfach nicht so gut erkannt werden. Auch Unebenheiten sind im Wald mit warmem Licht (meist keine LED-Technik) besser zusehen.

Die Qulaität bei der alten IQ und den alten IQSpeeds war sehr gut! Akkulaufzeit ist auch prima. Selbst wenn sie schon runterregeln kannste damit getrost 15Std rumfahren und wirst noch ausreichend gesehen. Nur selber siehste nicht mehr so viel.


LG Jens


----------



## MUD´doc (13. September 2012)

Thanks für deine Info 
Die IQ Speed ist natürlich auch schon was feines, natürlich auch gleich doppelt so teuer...
Wie immer, ne?
Die Ixon Iq ist grad für 60 EUR zu haben und das ist eigentlich auch das Budget, 
was ich dafür ausgeben würde. Denn mein Weg ist eigentlich auch nur Radweg 
und über feste Feldwege - das sollte bei dem Gerät wohl ausreichen. 

Bei Dunkelheit halte ich mich eh aus dem Wald raus. Dafür bräuchte man schon 
eine derbe Lampe und da mich ein Nigthride durch den Wald eh nicht reizt, spare ich 
das Geld lieber für anderes


----------



## JENSeits (13. September 2012)

Dann greif zu!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (13. September 2012)

Das habe ich mir heute auch gedacht, für 60 Euro in der Bucht klingt das doch echt gut. Dann noch irgendein Rücklicht und gut is, die Speed sieht am Crosser zwar bestimmt Schnittiger aus, aber der Preis isses mir dann doch nicht wert.


----------



## JENSeits (14. September 2012)

Bei mir gabs Heute sehr günstig geschossene Handschuhe fürs Auto. Dann saut man sich bei Heckträger und anderen Anhängern nicht immer so zu  Das wäre beim Neuen einfach zu schade.
Dazu gabs ein Naviupdate und in einem Jahr kommt noch eins - gratis 
Bitte entschuldigt das miese Handybild.





LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (14. September 2012)

Auch wenn´s gerade regenet (oder genau deshalb!).

Ein neues Mitglied in meiner Oakley Sammlung:







Vented Jawbone frog green / red iridium - und für so Tage wie heute sind noch gleich ein paar gelbe Gläser dabei.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (14. September 2012)

Coole Teile, schade das Oakley mal so garnicht auf meinen breiten Nasenrücken passen will, hatte die Jawbone auch schon hier zu Hause.


----------



## the_Shot (14. September 2012)

So für die kalten Tage, damits drinnen schön muckelig wird

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kris. (14. September 2012)

aber nicht unbedingt so klein wie man es in den ofen steckt...


----------



## the_Shot (14. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> holz, welches diesen winter verfeuert werden soll, sollte normalerweise schon seit ca. 3 jahren gespalten irgendwo im trockenen liegen.



Ja, dessen bin ich mir bewusst und trotzdem muss ich die frisch gefällten Bäume klein machen. Haste sonst niemanden dem Du auf die Nerven gehen kannst?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Porta-Mike (14. September 2012)

moin!

...und in drei jahren gibt es  bestimmt auch kalte tage...........

gruß

michael


----------



## Tier (14. September 2012)

Oh man....Weltuntergang 2012!!
K-Star hat völlig Recht...der Zug ist abgefahren!


----------



## kris. (15. September 2012)

@_shot _nicht Bange machen lassen, die Fiskars ist top! 

und _sinnvollerweise_ schmeisst man eh keinen obstbaum in den kamin...


----------



## Gr_Flash (15. September 2012)

Jetzt muss man sich hier schon für eine Axt rechtfertigen...

Aber auf jeden Fall ein schönes Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nextfriday (15. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> holz, welches diesen winter verfeuert werden soll, sollte normalerweise schon seit ca. 3 jahren gespalten irgendwo im trockenen liegen.



Aaahhh was, wenn das Holz an einer Wettergünstigen Stelle gestapelt bzw. geschüttet wird, kannst du es sogar schon nach einem Jahr heizen. Wichtig halt, das Holz muss ordentlich belüftet sein.


----------



## poekelz (15. September 2012)

Mist verklickt, bin offensichtlich im Holzfällerforum gelandet

Fiskars macht schon coole Sachen!

Weiß jemand ob die Vertretung in Herford auch nen Werksverkauf hat?


----------



## Sgt.Green (16. September 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> @_shot _nicht Bange machen lassen, die Fiskars ist top!
> 
> und _sinnvollerweise_ schmeisst man eh keinen obstbaum in den kamin...



Was macht man denn sinnvollerweise sonst mit einem alten Obstbaum ?


----------



## Tier (16. September 2012)

Zum BBQ benutzen natürlich!!!


----------



## JENSeits (16. September 2012)

Ab jetzt bin ich für die kommende Bikesaison gerüstet 
Bitte entschuldigt das wirklich miese Handybild. Bessere gibts bei Gelegenheit ...





LG Jens


----------



## chucki_bo (16. September 2012)

Chapeau und Glückwunsch. 

Mit 20 Jahren schon so ausgerüstet. Donnerwetter. 

Brauchte nur noch nen vernünftiges Rad, woll? *binschonwech* 

chucki_bo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (16. September 2012)

Danke dir! 

Naja, der WoWa gehört zum größten Teil meinen Eltern ..


----------



## poekelz (16. September 2012)

Tier schrieb:


> Zum BBQ benutzen natürlich!!!



Ich glaube, da müssen der Sufjunk und ich mal eine Biketour nach Porta zum BBQ smokern machen


----------



## chucki_bo (16. September 2012)

Warum??

Immer nur für 20 tanken.


----------



## Surfjunk (16. September 2012)

Tier schrieb:


> Zum BBQ benutzen natürlich!!!



Alter! Du hast ein Eisenschwein!

Hält's du das auch Artgerecht, oder ist das nur Deko?


----------



## Tier (16. September 2012)

Wollte so'n Teil schon lange und hab mir Anfang des Jahres einen auf der Firma zusammengeschweißt. 

Das letzte was es gab war Pulled Pork. War ne echt grenzwertige, schlaflose Nacht. 16 Stunden. Aber jut. Hauptsache es schmeckt....und ich hab noch 2,5kg in der Tiefkühltruhe.


----------



## JENSeits (16. September 2012)

Ich tank immer nur fÃ¼r 10â¬, da sind mir die Spritpreise egal 
Ne im Ernst, ohne HÃ¤nger fahr ich den uneingefahrenen Wagen mit ca 5,0L mit Kurzstreckenfahrten zur Arbeit. Mitm HÃ¤nger dÃ¼rfte sich das bei Strecken bis Wibe oder Braunlage auf ca. 10l einpendeln.
Alles Diesel versteht sich


----------



## Surfjunk (16. September 2012)

Tier schrieb:


> Wollte so'n Teil schon lange und hab mir Anfang des Jahres einen auf der Firma zusammengeschweißt.
> 
> Das letzte was es gab war Pulled Pork. War ne echt grenzwertige, schlaflose Nacht. 16 Stunden. Aber jut. Hauptsache es schmeckt....und ich hab noch 2,5kg in der Tiefkühltruhe.



Schon mal ein Brisket gemacht?

Ich grille auch ganz gern so nebenbei


----------



## Zearom (16. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> hätte ehrlich gedacht das dingen schluckt mehr.
> 
> aber die zeiten als diesel mal günstig war sind wohl auch vorbei.



Naja, wenn man bedenkt das der Diesel weiterhin >= 15 Cent pro Liter günstiger ist als E10, lohnt sich ein Diesel mittlerweile bei Jahresleistungen von 15tkm, dies sogar ohne groß einzurechnen das ein Diesel bei Langstrecke sparsamer unterwegs ist.


----------



## wiehenrenner (16. September 2012)

Diesel lohnt sich ab 20K KM im Jahr.


----------



## Zearom (16. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ist das mit den höher steuern usw. geschichte?



Ja, mit dem günstigeren Sprit musst die eine höhere KFZ-Steuer und ggf einen höheren Anschaffungspreis kompensieren. Bei Neuwagen ist das Plus beim Anschaffungspreis natürlich wesentlich höher als bei jungen Gebrauchten. Deshalb rentiert sich der Diesel bei Neuwagen meist etwas später als wenn man einen jungen Gebrauchten nimmt. Das bewegt sich somit meistens irgendwo zwischen 15 und 20tkm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (17. September 2012)

Ich zahl  nur knapp 300  Dieselsteuern fürs WOMO, Sonder KFZ!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Dafür aber für ca.10 Liter Durchschnittsverbrauch. Fahr ich wenig, spar ich eben auch viel


----------



## Surfjunk (17. September 2012)

Jup ich auch.
Meiner ist auch als Womo zugelassen und der braucht beim Crusien auf der Bahn so 8,2.
Wenn man den aber Tritt dann gehts richtig nach oben.
Ich hatte den schon mal bei 13,8


----------



## crossboss (17. September 2012)

Wenn ich ganz sparsam fahre komm ich knapp unter 9 liter, aber das ist dann total Spassfrei! 13,8 Liter habe ich aber selbst bei über 160 noch nicht durchgekriegt! Mehr als 12,5 geht mit dem Ford Nugget Westfalia nicht..............2 Liter/125 PS, 5 Gang


----------



## nippelspanner (17. September 2012)

Diesel?
Heizöl rein und feddich! 

Liebe mitlesende Zollfahnder: Das würde ich natürlich NIE machen.


----------



## crossboss (17. September 2012)

....wieso, ich habe doch ne Dieselstandheizung drinnen.....


----------



## JENSeits (17. September 2012)

hehe 
wär auch nen nettes Thema für die nächste Runde / das nächste Treffen.

Bei mir gabs ein nicht zufriedenstellendes Poster und ein hoffentlich gutes original Leder Pflegeset


----------



## Surfjunk (17. September 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> ....2 Liter/125 PS, 5 Gang



[Proll Modus ON]

Alter, soviel hat das Ketcar meines Sohnes 

3 Liter/225 PS, 5 Gang Automatik 

[Proll Modus OFF]

Wenn ich meinen bei 160 halte dann nimmt der sich über 13l. Frank fährt seinen ja sogar bis 180. Ich glaube das macht dann aber auch keinen Spaß mehr. 
Wenn wir uns normal auf der A-Bahn bewegen dann fahre ich so 120-130. 
Das ist dann ziemlich entspanntes Cruisen.


----------



## chucki_bo (17. September 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> [Proll Modus ON]
> 
> Alter, soviel hat das Ketcar meines Sohnes
> 
> ...



Was kostet denn der Liter zurzeit??


----------



## nippelspanner (17. September 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Wenn ich meinen bei 160 halte dann nimmt der sich über 13l.


Upps...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (18. September 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Was kostet denn der Liter zurzeit??



Bitte nicht über dieses Thema sprechen....sonst Fang ich an zu


----------



## crossboss (18. September 2012)

Mit Ã¼ber 300 Nm Drehmoment geht son Dieselchen ganz schÃ¶n flott. Gut Kartrennen bestreite ich nicht mit  dem 2,85m Hochdachwomo. Wenn ich bis 120-140 fahre habe ich immer die Ã¼blichen 10 Liter mit dem Nugget. Auch in der Stadt. Beim Ãberholsprint sind immer noch ordentlich Reserven. Laut Tacho sindsknapp Ã¼ber 170 auf der Geraden.  Aber dann  schwimmt er schon etwas unruhiger weil windanfÃ¤llig.

Am Woe fÃ¼r 1,499 â¬ getankt, das hÃ¤lt man jetzt schon fÃ¼r gÃ¼nstig


----------



## chucki_bo (18. September 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Am Woe für 1,499  getankt, das hält man jetzt schon für günstig



Geht doch. Voller Tank für 1,49. 

Oder hab ich was mißverstanden?


----------



## JENSeits (18. September 2012)

bitte zurück zum Thema


----------



## Nico Laus (19. September 2012)

Welches denn jetzt?


----------



## JENSeits (19. September 2012)

neue Sachen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (19. September 2012)

also......ich kaufe mir ständig neuen Diesel


----------



## freetourer (19. September 2012)

aaaaaalso:
































damit sollte ich doch das ganze OFFTOPIC gelaber ausgeglichen haben


----------



## JENSeits (19. September 2012)

so ists!  
schöne Einkäufe  Für welches Projekt?


----------



## freetourer (19. September 2012)

neee - das sind die sachen, die ich von dem neuen projekt abgebaut und anderweitig ersetzt habe.


----------



## wolfi (19. September 2012)

So,
neues rad bestellt 

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## RolfK (19. September 2012)

Sprich zu uns


----------



## wolfi (19. September 2012)

Na rolf, nicht so neugierig
Da machen wir mal sowas wie einen adventskalender raus.
gruß wolfi.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## RolfK (19. September 2012)

Boah bist du gemein

Vielleicht nen klitzekleiner Hinweis, Herstellungsbundesland reicht ja schon


----------



## JENSeits (19. September 2012)

Alutech Pudel


----------



## wolfi (19. September 2012)

türchen eins:
der dämpfer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (19. September 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> also......ich kaufe mir ständig neuen Diesel


Was stimmt denn mit dem Alten nicht? 

Den Vivid Air hätte ich auch gerne. Das wäre was feines für mein Reign X.


----------



## Flying_Elvis (19. September 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> Na rolf, nicht so neugierig
> Da machen wir mal sowas wie einen adventskalender raus.
> gruß wolfi.
> 
> # send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #





Gruß Thomas


----------



## wolfi (20. September 2012)

so,
türchen 2:
die bremse:





gruß
wolfi


----------



## Sgt.Green (20. September 2012)

ohaa


----------



## crossboss (20. September 2012)

Dann wirds wohl das neue Alutech *Hushpuppy*Der Dämpfer ist schon ne gute Wahl aber die Bremse kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen????


----------



## funkenritter (20. September 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> so,
> türchen 2:
> die bremse:
> 
> ...


 
Das Ganze erinnert irgendwie an den guten alten "BRAVO-Starschnitt"
Habe 20 Ausgaben gebraucht für Kylie Minogue .

Gruß funkenritter


----------



## chucki_bo (20. September 2012)

funkenritter schrieb:


> Das Ganze erinnert irgendwie an den guten alten "BRAVO-Starschnitt"
> Habe 20 Ausgaben gebraucht für Kylie Minogue .
> 
> Gruß funkenritter




20 Ausgaben?? Die ist doch nur 1,10 m....

 Ich hatte Shakin' Stevens an der Tür - mir fehlt aber bis heute der linke Fuß und nen Teil der Hüfte :


----------



## poekelz (20. September 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> 20 Ausgaben?? Die ist doch nur 1,10 m....



Ja, aber ihr VORbau


----------



## funkenritter (20. September 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Ja, aber ihr VORbau


 
und jetzt zeigt wolfi bestimmt den vorbau.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (20. September 2012)

funkenritter schrieb:


> und jetzt zeigt wolfi bestimmt den vorbau.....



hauptsache nicht seinen!


----------



## ohneworte (20. September 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ich hatte Shakin' Stevens an der Tür - mir fehlt aber bis heute der linke Fuß und nen Teil der Hüfte :




Oha, Du machst mir Angst!


----------



## wolfi (20. September 2012)

na schau mal, ich habe da noch ne bravo von 82 

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## funkenritter (20. September 2012)

Wahnsinn, da haust aber echt harten Schinken aus der BRAVO raus.

Aber zurück zum Thema und komplettier mal dein STAR-Schnitt-BIKE.
Gruß funkenritter


----------



## wolfi (20. September 2012)

Ok, ist zwar noch nicht ganz der neue tag... aber hier das neue türchen:
die gabel, eine lyrik mit 180 mm

ich hatte die ja mit 170 mm gut 2 monate in meiner sau und war schwer begeistert.
gruß, wolfi.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## chucki_bo (21. September 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> na schau mal, ich habe da noch ne bravo von 82 Anhang anzeigen 237892
> 
> # send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #



Wie geil --- muhhahhhaaaa 

Ist aber leider nicht der Fuß ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (21. September 2012)

Die 180er Lyrik geht eh am besten



wolfi schrieb:


> Ok, ist zwar noch nicht ganz der neue tag... aber hier das neue türchen:
> die gabel, eine lyrik mit 180 mm
> Anhang anzeigen 237894
> ich hatte die ja mit 170 mm gut 2 monate in meiner sau und war schwer begeistert.
> ...


----------



## wolfi (21. September 2012)

sooooooo,
ich öffne noch schnell das wochenend-türchen...da ich am we weniger online bin und der postbote gerade da war.
er brachte mir pedale:
crank brothers mallet 2


----------



## crossboss (21. September 2012)

die kranken Brüder sind nicht so ganz mein Ding aber die tun sicher auch zuverlässig ihren Dienst


----------



## Surfjunk (21. September 2012)

Bei mir steht im Winter Neuaufbau an.
Alles komplett zerlegen Rahmen neu Pulvern und diverse Parts erneuern.

Bestellt bis jetzt LRS Handmade
Acros A.Hub75/Spank Subrosa/ Sapim CX-Ray bei German Lightness











Und soeben habe ich mir bei Active Bike einen Monarch Plus RC3 bestellt der direkt im Hub und Passung an das Enduro angepasst wird.






Ich berichte weiter


----------



## -Kiwi- (21. September 2012)

Ich bin gespannt. Welche Farbe soll der Rahmen bekommen? 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## freetourer (21. September 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Die 180er Lyrik geht eh am besten



Aber bei Luft nur wenn man sie mit einstellbarer HS und LS Druckstufe hat - also Mission Control.

Da stinkt Deine MoCo ziemlich gegen ab.


----------



## wolfi (21. September 2012)

Es ist eine 170er mit hs und ls control welche gleich auf 180 gepimt .

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## Surfjunk (21. September 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt. Welche Farbe soll der Rahmen bekommen?
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.



Ich schwanke noch zwischen schwarz mit orangen Decals oder aber den ganzen Rahmen in orange und matt schwarzen Decals.

Was meinst du?


----------



## kris. (21. September 2012)

Ich wurde zwar nicht gefragt, aber ich würde die zweite Möglichkeit nehmen.


----------



## poekelz (21. September 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Bei mir steht im Winter Neuaufbau an.
> Alles komplett zerlegen Rahmen neu Pulvern und diverse Parts erneuern.
> (....)
> 
> ...



Na endlich fliegt das bleischwere Evokit raus - Enduro besteht eben auch aus Hochfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (21. September 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich schwanke noch zwischen schwarz mit orangen Decals oder aber den ganzen Rahmen in orange und matt schwarzen Decals.
> 
> Was meinst du?



Oraaaaaaange trägt nur die Müllabfuuuuhr ....


----------



## crossboss (21. September 2012)

@ freetourchen
Ich sach nur wer keine Ahnung hat bzw. nie gefahren, muß es ja wissen, aber ich nehm dich nicht so ernst meen Jonggeht besser als du denkst



freetourer schrieb:


> Aber bei Luft nur wenn man sie mit einstellbarer HS und LS Druckstufe hat - also Mission Control.
> 
> Da stinkt Deine MoCo ziemlich gegen ab.


----------



## -Kiwi- (21. September 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich schwanke noch zwischen schwarz mit orangen Decals oder aber den ganzen Rahmen in orange und matt schwarzen Decals.
> 
> Was meinst du?


Schwarz mit orangen Decals kommt bestimmt richtig gut!
Wo lässt du es lackieren?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## freetourer (21. September 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> @ freetourchen
> Ich sach nur wer keine Ahnung hat bzw. nie gefahren, muß es ja wissen, aber ich nehm dich nicht so ernst meen Jonggeht besser als du denkst


Dass Du auch immer gleich so spaßbefreit bei Deinem Equipment reagierst. ;-)
Habe eigentlich mittlerweile sämtliche Lyrik Modelle ausprobiert. Luft - Coil - U-Turn - 2Step - MoCo - MiCo . Seit 2005 wechsel ich jedes Jahr mein Fully.
 Wir können uns aber gerne darauf einigen dass ich keine Ahnung habe.;-) 
Also musst Du vielleicht mir einmal erklären warum die langhubigen Topmodelle eben eine 2-fach einstellbare Druckstufe haben. ;-)


----------



## Surfjunk (21. September 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Schwarz mit orangen Decals kommt bestimmt richtig gut!
> Wo lässt du es lackieren?
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.



Ich wollte pulvern. 
Der Altmann ist hier bei mir direkt und da hatte ich schon die Felgen vom 5er. 
Gute Arbeit zu vermüftigen Preis.


----------



## -Kiwi- (21. September 2012)

Presst du die Lager aus?
Wann ist es soweit?


----------



## Surfjunk (21. September 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Presst du die Lager aus?
> Wann ist es soweit?



Ja Lager kommen alle raus und auch neu. 
Ich habe einen bekannten der hat eine Metallbude und Maschienenbau studiert. Der meinte das bekommt man alles auch als Nadellager und dann aus dem Industriebereich. 

Ich sammel jetzt die Teile und werde aber  den Dämpfer so wie die Laufräder nach und montieren. 
Mich juckt es ja richtig nochmal nach Brixen zum Testival zu fahren und einen Abstecher nach Bozen noch zu machen.

Der Rahmen ist erst Richtung Nov/Dez dran.


----------



## poekelz (21. September 2012)

Ich hab heute mal das Projekt 10fach Upgrade angegangen:






Und was soll ich sagen - es funktioniert!
Umgebaute XO 9fach Drehgriffe (aus dem Web) harmonieren dann mit XT 10fach Kassette und Kette auf "alter" XTR und Raceface Kurbel (beides 9fach).


----------



## crossboss (22. September 2012)

was wären wir ohne perfektes Marketing und anschließendes Bikepimpen  (vllt etwas gelangweilt)
Viel Spaß bei den <neuen Projekten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funkenritter (24. September 2012)

So ein Mist.......
TShirt-Bike-Wetter ist leider erstmal vorbei. Ab jetzt muß man sich wohl wieder etwas wärmer anziehn. Darum habe ich mir ein kleines Jäckchen zugelegt.






Gruß funkenritter


----------



## Porta-Mike (24. September 2012)

moin!

gestern morgen waren es 7 grad am f-turm in porta .

gruß

michael


----------



## wolfi (24. September 2012)

ui, fast das türchen vergessen 
hier:




gruß
wolfi


----------



## the_Shot (24. September 2012)

Hab mich auch mal wieder dem Konsumwahn unterworfen. Was für die kalten Tage






Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wolfi (24. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> das dingen war doch schon auf dem bild mit der bremse mit drauf.
> 
> also was neues posten.



Morgen

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## poekelz (24. September 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Hab mich auch mal wieder dem Konsumwahn unterworfen. Was für die kalten Tage



Gore, was´n Luxus - für´n Park aber viel zu schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (24. September 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Gore, was´n Luxus - für´n Park aber viel zu schade



Ich fahr ja auch Touren


----------



## wolfi (25. September 2012)

das nächste türchen:
schaltwerk xt 10-fach


----------



## Sgt.Green (25. September 2012)

sieh zu das du das XT shadow nimmst und nicht das normale mit dem Lasso


----------



## freetourer (25. September 2012)

neee - lieber das shadow plus.

habe ich bei mir auch gerade montiert.


----------



## wolfi (26. September 2012)

und wieder ne tür...
die sattelstütze, rockshox reverb.






gruß
wolfi


----------



## JENSeits (26. September 2012)

stealth oder normal?


----------



## crossboss (26. September 2012)

Wolfi, da hast du leider aber die alte Problem behaftete Version bestelltEs gibt ne überarbeitete 2012er die nen neuen Hydraulik-Anschluß hatda es da Ärger gab. Die Neue ist glaub ich nur noch schwarz. Würd ich besser wandeln.
LG Jörg


----------



## wolfi (26. September 2012)

moin,
das ist ein altes foto aus dem i-net  ich habe die neue tutti schwarz.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## crossboss (26. September 2012)

gartuliere , hast du die mit 150 Müllimeter genommen , mir sind die 12,5cm  Absenkung meiner Reverb Version oft etwas zu knapp!


----------



## crossboss (26. September 2012)

Hier mal was 99, 8 % Neues für meinen Rocky Mountain Klassiker Projekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (26. September 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> gartuliere , hast du die mit 150 Müllimeter genommen , mir sind die 12,5cm  Absenkung meiner Reverb Version oft etwas zu knapp!



jep, 150mm
habe gerade nochmal rücksprache gehalten. ich bekomme schon di 2013er stütze.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## crossboss (26. September 2012)

eben mit der Post gekommen die schnellen Verhüterlisfürs Rocky 

2 X


----------



## wolfi (27. September 2012)

next door 







gruß
wolfi
ps: wenn alles klappt, kann ich nächste woche die gaaaanz große tür öffnen


----------



## chucki_bo (27. September 2012)

Wo arbeitet Ihr eigentlich alle?? Ich bin froh, wenn ich einmal die Woche warm essen kann...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (27. September 2012)

Kenn ich


----------



## wolfi (27. September 2012)

also ich lebe von der arbeitskraft meiner frau und kindergeld
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Surfjunk (27. September 2012)

Geht weiter

Easton Havoc Carbon Lenker Low-Rise


----------



## poekelz (27. September 2012)

1 Meter breit?


Schön vorsichtig beim Einbau, schau nach ob dein Vorbau Grat in der Klemmung hat und nimm einen Drehmomentschlüssel!!


----------



## Surfjunk (27. September 2012)

Mein jetziger ist sogar noch breiter, ich werde also wieder seriöser 

Den Schlüssel muss ich mir dann wohl von dir leihen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (27. September 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Den Schlüssel muss ich mir dann wohl von dir leihen.



Kansnte gerne machen, oder komm mit dem Bock vorbei, ich brauch den Schlüssel nämlich zum Aufbau meines neuen Rahmens wieder


----------



## crossboss (27. September 2012)

mein kleines Türchen vom  Ebay Wochenendeinkauf für nen authentischen Jahrtausendwende Antrieb

Shimano Octalink Hollowtech I BSA Innenlager in 73er Breite in sehr gutem Gebrauchtzustand


----------



## crossboss (27. September 2012)

gute gebrauchte Syncoss Hardcore von 1997 26,8 x 400aus dem www


----------



## Surfjunk (27. September 2012)

Jörg sind wir jetzt hier im Retro Thread 

Trotzdem tolle Teile


----------



## poekelz (27. September 2012)

Syncros - da werden Erinnerungen wach, GEIL!


----------



## JENSeits (27. September 2012)

für nen schmalen , bitte entschuldigt die abgrundtief schlechten Handyfotos!

Erst gabs nen Formatfehler meinerseits,





 dann hats gut geklappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (28. September 2012)

sagen wir mal neu erworbene schöne Gebrauchtware von damals

hier mal was fast neues
neue Schwalbe Kombi aus dem Jahr 20051 mal gefahren mit Staub der 7 Jahre>>>>
Racing Rolle und Nobbix Shitim Dackeltrennscheibenformat 2,1 , aber herrliche 450 und 490 Gramm leicht!


----------



## crossboss (28. September 2012)

Damit wieder so ähnlich aussieht aber mit V Barkes  muß da dann noch der Selli Italia Flite mit drauf









ich war mal so frei und hab das bild auf eine monitorverträgliche größe verkleinert  hannes


----------



## poekelz (1. Oktober 2012)

Eben vom Paketonkel gebracht worden:


----------



## the_Shot (1. Oktober 2012)

auspacken, auspacken, los los los


----------



## MUD´doc (1. Oktober 2012)

Nein Nein Nein!
Lass eingepackt und schick zu mir!!!


----------



## JENSeits (1. Oktober 2012)

Nein nein!
Lass eingepackt und schick zurück! 

Ne im Ernst: Neid!


----------



## wiehenrenner (1. Oktober 2012)

Also nur auf den Karton (auch wenn er von Liteville ist) bin ich noch nicht neidisch! Also Frank lass die Hosen runter


----------



## wolfi (1. Oktober 2012)

So, das letzte türchen vor dem grande finale. Ich sach nur: VERSANDBESTÄTIGUNG

Gruß, wolfi.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## poekelz (1. Oktober 2012)

...na gut: 160mm Dreinulleinser im Woks Finish, bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf die erste Ausfahrt!


----------



## Rischer (1. Oktober 2012)

Nichts für ungut, aber der Rahmen ist meiner Meinung nach unförmig!
Hätte ein 601 genommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (1. Oktober 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...na gut: 160mm Dreinulleinser im Woks Finish, bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf die erste Ausfahrt!



fett


----------



## RolfK (1. Oktober 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...na gut: 160mm Dreinulleinser im Woks Finish, bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf die erste Ausfahrt!




Doch das 301 

Bauste es eher schlicht auf oder mit ein paar Farbtupfer?


----------



## poekelz (1. Oktober 2012)

Wird wohl eher schlicht werden, kommen die Teile vom alten dran, Gabel wirds irgendwann übern Winter ne neue geben, damit ich auch tats. 160 hinten fahren kann.


----------



## Surfjunk (2. Oktober 2012)

Ick freu mir für dich .....


----------



## wiehenrenner (2. Oktober 2012)

Viel Spass beim aufbauen Frank!


----------



## wolfi (4. Oktober 2012)

soooo, dhl war da 





# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## Porta-Mike (4. Oktober 2012)

moin!

los....auspacken....

gruß

michael


----------



## wolfi (4. Oktober 2012)

voilà:
(die gabel ist noch luftlos... daher so tief)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## Porta-Mike (4. Oktober 2012)

moin!

...das ging aber schnell....


...und sieht absolut super aus 

gruß

michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (4. Oktober 2012)

moin Wolfi
Da hat  sich aber einer mit dem Schnellaufbau beeilt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



AL gebürstet sieht geil aus. Ist der Rahmen  eloxiert fürn  guten Korrosionsschutz?


----------



## poekelz (4. Oktober 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> voilà:
> (die gabel ist noch luftlos... daher so tief)
> 
> # send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #



Cooler Hobel  - vielleicht noch ein bisschen Kosmetik an den Zügen...

Hast du dir den Safe dahinter gekauft um das Bike rein zu stellen - dann klaut´s garantiert keiner mehr


----------



## kris. (4. Oktober 2012)

Gratuliere!


----------



## crossboss (4. Oktober 2012)

ok die 
Felgenaufkleber bei Gelegenheit ab und dann passt es farblich


----------



## Surfjunk (4. Oktober 2012)

Goiles Teil!


----------



## Domme02 (4. Oktober 2012)

Hübsch! Aber bitte ohne felgenkirmes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying_Elvis (4. Oktober 2012)

Gratuliere!  Schick,Schick

Da hat sich der Jü aber beeilt 




Domme02 schrieb:


> Hübsch! Aber bitte ohne felgenkirmes


Die Aufkleber fallen eh ruck zuck von selber ab 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sgt.Green (4. Oktober 2012)

Bis auf die Bremsen genau mein Fall!
Sehr schön!


----------



## wolfi (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin auch schon ganz heiß! aber vor sonntag wird das wohl nix mit der jungfernfahrt. keine angst, die felgenkleber werden vorher abgeknibbelt.
Gruß, wolfi.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## wolfi (4. Oktober 2012)

und ich muss mir noch gedanken über eine sinnvolle verlegung der reverb leitung machen... von daher garnicht mal so schlecht, dass es regnet...
boa...ick freu mir!

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## Flying_Elvis (4. Oktober 2012)

Hi Wolfi

Du hast doch rechts am Oberrohr extra die Halter für die Reverbleitung.
Nich dran

Gruß Thomas


----------



## wolfi (4. Oktober 2012)

hi thomas,
doch doch... nur im bereich der stützenklemmung finde ich die schlinge etwas "suboptimal"... da muss ich mir mal was überlegen.
viele grüsse
wolfi
ps: gerade kommt die sonne durch


----------



## Surfjunk (4. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir war heute Basteln...

Ich hatte mir bei Active Bikes einen neuen Monarch plus RC3 umbauen lassen auf 54mm um ihn in meinem 2010 Rahmen fahren zu können.

Wir ihr alle wisst braucht die Aufnahme noch die Einfräsungen.
Also heute zu einer Metallbude hin um das fräsen zu lassen.

Nur Handybilder.












Ich berichte weiter.


----------



## Surfjunk (4. Oktober 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> voilà:
> (die gabel ist noch luftlos... daher so tief)
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast da ja ein Vivid Air drinne... ist das nicht ein wenig to Mucho fürs Enduro?
Oder willst du es als Bikepark Granate benutzen?


----------



## wiehenrenner (4. Oktober 2012)

Hey Wolfi Gratulation zum neuen Bike! Möge es Dir lange erhalten bleiben und viel Spass bereiten


----------



## crossboss (4. Oktober 2012)

he, he der Wolfi war mal Norddeutscher MC Meister da ist nen Vivid angemessen 
Aber Wolfi das mit der Hayes muss doch echte Liebe sein oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (4. Oktober 2012)

Danke danke
Also bikepark muss drin sein, ganz klar! und bei meinem gewicht kann reserve nicht verkehrt sein.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## crossboss (4. Oktober 2012)

da will aber jemand schnell wachsen


----------



## RolfK (4. Oktober 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Du hast da ja ein Vivid Air drinne... ist das nicht ein wenig to Mucho fürs Enduro?
> Oder willst du es als Bikepark Granate benutzen?




Kannste auch auf Tour gut fahren und wenn du den einmal gehabt hast, packst du keinen anderen Luftdämpfer mehr an, hab ich selber grad vor 2 Wochen nochmal versucht, ist aber gescheitert.


Wolfi, ich gratulier dir, du wirst es lieben !!!!!!


----------



## wolfi (4. Oktober 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Wolfi, ich gratulier dir, du wirst es lieben !!!!!!



hi rolf, danke!:thumbup:
sag mal, wir liegen gewichtsmäßig rel. dicht beieinander. Wie viel druck fährst du und an welcher schraube wie viele klicks? also ich habe nun ca. 14 bar drauf und fahre blau 4 klicks, rot 10 klicks und die inbus mit 10 klicks. 
wäre prima wenn du mir da helfen könntest.
gruß, wolfi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## RolfK (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich geh mal eben runter und schau nach, kann dir so gar nicht sagen, welche Einstellungen ich genau  bei Beginning und Endingrebound hab. Druck hab ich 240psi für 30% SAG, Druckstufe hab ich auf Tour 5 Klicks drin und im Park ganz auf.


----------



## RolfK (4. Oktober 2012)

Ending-Rebound hab ich auf 3 Klicks und Beginning auf 15 Klicks, jeweils von ganz schnell aus gezählt. Ist so nicht hyper sensibel, liegt aber bergab und im Park schön satt.


----------



## wolfi (4. Oktober 2012)

@Rolf: danke, werde ich mal so antesten. 
gruß, wolfi

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## wolfi (4. Oktober 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> he, he der Wolfi war mal Norddeutscher MC Meister da ist nen Vivid angemessen
> Aber Wolfi das mit der Hayes muss doch echte Liebe sein oder



es ist nicht nur liebe, die prime ist echt geil! mc meister nicht, aber norddeutscher enduro meister bei den 250 ern.....lang lang ist es her...
gruß, wolfi.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## -Kiwi- (5. Oktober 2012)

'Ne neue Stütze für mein Pitch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (6. Oktober 2012)

Kleinigkeiten...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





aber ich hatte einfach kb mehr auf die billig innensechskant, die mir mehrere schrauben rund drehten! Als ich dann eine Kettenschlosszange sah, musste die auch her. Wusste gar nicht dass es sowas gibt. ICh frickelte da bisher immer 10min rum 
Der Rest ist für die Schlampe...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (7. Oktober 2012)

Neue Treter für die Arbeit und Training zu Hause, damit meine zerstörten Fußgewölbe endlich mal wieder etwas kräftiger werden.


----------



## -Kiwi- (7. Oktober 2012)

Sehr geil!


----------



## nippelspanner (7. Oktober 2012)

Warum/wie helfen die Nikes gegen Plattfüße?


----------



## -Kiwi- (7. Oktober 2012)

Erklärung zu den Nike Free:

http://www.joggen-online.de/laufschuhe-im-test/wettkampflaufschuhe/nike-free.html

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Domme02 (8. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt keine bequemeren Schuhe als Nike Free!
achja, kein Post ohne Bild: 





Neue Lieferung Kettenwixe Fahrradöl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (8. Oktober 2012)

was neues für gegen aua.
661 recon
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (8. Oktober 2012)

Der grüne passte leider nicht und den gab es nur in der Größe T.T jetzt wird es ein schlichter schwarzer.... Aber saubequem sind sie auf jeden Fall!


----------



## the_Shot (8. Oktober 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> was neues für gegen aua.
> 661 recon
> gruß
> wolfi



 klasse Mütze Wolfi, eine davon hab ich schon zerdeppert Da die meinen Dickschädel ordentlich geschützt hat, hab ich sie mir gleich nochmal geholt. 

Ich hoffe, dass Du das Ding nicht benutzten musst


----------



## slang (8. Oktober 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> klasse Mütze Wolfi, eine davon hab ich schon zerdeppert Da die meinen Dickschädel ordentlich geschützt hat, hab ich sie mir gleich nochmal geholt.



Zweifel anmeld


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (10. Oktober 2012)

Neues Bike für 2013 aus 2012! 

Nach längerer Abstinenz bedingt durch Umzug und Beruf komme ich endlich wieder zum Biken und hab mich mal mit dem Jekyll "belohnt"... Echt zum sehr guten Kurs geschossen!

Geplante Änderungen:

- Lenker Spank Subrosa white 747mm (schon bestellt)
- Rock Shox Reverb Stealth
- Kefü (noch keine Ahnung welche... Empfehlungen?)
- kürzerer Vorbau (auch noch keine Ahnung welcher)

Gruß und man sieht sich vlt. "da draußen"!


----------



## wiehenrenner (10. Oktober 2012)

Viel Spass damit!


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (10. Oktober 2012)

Besten Dank! Muss mich noch ein wenig gedulden... Scheiß Erkältung...


----------



## poekelz (10. Oktober 2012)

Cooles Bike!

...irgendwie scheinen hier sehr viele nun mit "was neuem" unterwegs zu sein.

KeFü - Bionicon C.guide 2 kann ich empfehlen - leicht und wirklich effektiv!


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (10. Oktober 2012)

Nach 3 Jahren hätte ich eigentlich noch kein Neues gebraucht...  Aber ich bin es gefahren und es geht tatsächlich noch mal deutlich besser bergab als mein Stumpi... Kein wirklicher Unterschied zu nem guten Enduro... Und besser bergan als die meisten (für mich relevanten) Enduros geht es auch! Da konnte ich nicht Nein sagen!

Die Bionicon wird an der Kettenstrebe befestigt, richtig? Hab nämlich auch ne ISCG Aufnahme am Rahmen. Dafür gibts ja auch nette Sache (natürlich teurer, is klaa)

Grüße


----------



## Flying_Elvis (10. Oktober 2012)

Hi

Das Jekyll ist super. Hatte ich für mich auch auf der Liste. 
Viel Spass damit.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (11. Oktober 2012)

Hi Thomas!

Dank dir! Ich das Fanes ebenso, aber dann war es mir doch etwas too much! Würde es gerne mal live sehen! Vlt. fährt man sich ja mal über den Weg... Schwer zu übersehen biste mit der Lackierung ja nicht gerade!

Mal ne andere Frage: weiß jemand von euch welcher Laden hier in Bielefeld Klamotten von Endura führt?


----------



## poekelz (12. Oktober 2012)

http://www.enduradeutschland.de/Dept.aspx?dept_id=3

In der Praxis dürfte die Auswahl aber doch eher schmal ausfallen, obwohl die Klamotten wirklich durchdacht sind


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich find die Sachen auch gut! Händlernetz hatte ich auch schon geschaut, allerdings sehe ich da nur Blöte... Bekomme in den nächsten Tagen ne Hose von Endura zugeschickt (zum Bike mit ausgehandelt). War mir bei der Größe nicht ganz sicher und hätte lieber vorher anprobiert.


----------



## poekelz (12. Oktober 2012)

*DIRTPLOW* schrieb:


> Ich find die Sachen auch gut! Händlernetz hatte ich auch schon geschaut, allerdings sehe ich da nur Blöte... Bekomme in den nächsten Tagen ne Hose von Endura zugeschickt (zum Bike mit ausgehandelt). War mir bei der Größe nicht ganz sicher und hätte lieber vorher anprobiert.



Endura fällt etwas kleiner als normal aus, notfalls kannst du die aber bestimmt auch umtauschen.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (13. Oktober 2012)

Endura Hosen fallen leider sehr englisch aus... kurz und dabei breit im Bund  Haben mir mit meinen langen Beinen leider nicht gepasst. Oberteile hab ich einige und bin für den Preis super zufrieden!! Nur die ersten Wäschen habens nicht so gut mitgemacht, halten tun sie aber trotzdem, nur ein paar lose Fäden.


----------



## freetourer (13. Oktober 2012)

Hi.

Habe mir dieses Jahr sowohl eine Windjacke als auch eine Regenjacke von Endura gekauft.

MMn Preis-/Leistung wirklich sehr gut - ist man radfahrerspezifisch athletisch/drahtig gebaut passen die Sachen auch in den normalen Größen.


----------



## wolfi (13. Oktober 2012)

Siehste! deshalb habe ich so wenig radbekleidung.
fette grüße, wolfi.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (13. Oktober 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Endura Hosen fallen leider sehr englisch aus... kurz und dabei breit im Bund



Musste ich auch gerade feststellen! Sowohl die Hose und das Freeridejersey von O´Neal hab ich in XL bestellt. Ich bin zwar auch kein Strich in der Landschaft, aber in beiden hab ich mich gefühlt wie ein Magersüchtiger in Schwangerschaftskleidung. Beides wieder zurückgeschickt...

Ich glaub ich werde mir wieder die hier bestellen:

http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho....+prestige</PageName><PageNo>8331038</PageNo>

Beste "MTB-Hose" die ich bisher hatte. Kann ich nur empfehlen! Die Preise von GORE & Co. finde ich einfach nur frech!

Was ich noch "brauche" ist ein stylisches, robustes und zum zwiebeln geeignetes AM/Enduro/Freeridejersey....


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Oktober 2012)

Hi.

Zur neuen Blacklite ist noch ein neuer Romin SL in 143er Breite gekommen:













Dann noch einen neuen freshen POC Trabec, den ich geschenkt bekommen habe:







Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (13. Oktober 2012)

Wer verschenkt denn nen Trabec?!? 

Da geh ich auch mal hin!


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Oktober 2012)

Geburtstagsgeschenk...


----------



## criscross (13. Oktober 2012)

schöne Sachen 

was für Reifen hast du montiert ?


----------



## freetourer (13. Oktober 2012)

speci ground control vo/hi ?

den trabec probier ich glaube ich auch mal - schaut nice aus.


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Oktober 2012)

Ja, die Speci Storm Controls. Gute Dinger!

Hier ein paar Infos:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=509664


Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## ohneworte (13. Oktober 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Geburtstagsgeschenk...



Glueckwunsch, war dann ja wohl nicht so lang her!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (14. Oktober 2012)

Danke. 'Ne gute Woche.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## criscross (14. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

@ Kiwi

kannst du mal bitte die Reifenbreite von den Storm messen ?

Danke


----------



## -Kiwi- (14. Oktober 2012)

Hi.

Klar.
Bei 2,0 bar bauen die Stollen 52mm breit. Die Karkasse 51mm.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## wiehenrenner (17. Oktober 2012)

Neuer Lenker und neue Griffe für meinen Bergpanzer.


----------



## wolfi (18. Oktober 2012)

Für den november:


Bei einem preis von 9,99  (amazon sonderpreis für 6 stunden) musste ich zuschlagen.
zumal ich von den filmen nur schlechte kopien besitze.
gruß, wolfi.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## the_Shot (21. Oktober 2012)

Hab auch was neues, Dank an Frank


----------



## wiehenrenner (21. Oktober 2012)

Hey Sascha, das ging ja jetzt schneller als unsere Bestellung gestern im Mc Doof 
Gratulation, schicker Rahmen den Frank sicher gut gepflegt hat! Bin schonmal auf den Aufbau gespannt! Viel Spass damit  Freue mich schon auf die erste Tour! Oder fährste jetzt nur noch mit Liteville Kumpels, soll ja auch so ne verschworene Truppe sein


----------



## RolfK (21. Oktober 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Hey Sascha, das ging ja jetzt schneller als unsere Bestellung gestern im Mc Doof




Sach bloß, die sind da immer noch so lahmarschig in Brilon


----------



## wiehenrenner (21. Oktober 2012)

... also schnell ist anders


----------



## the_Shot (21. Oktober 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Hey Sascha, das ging ja jetzt schneller als unsere Bestellung gestern im Mc Doof
> Gratulation, schicker Rahmen den Frank sicher gut gepflegt hat! Bin schonmal auf den Aufbau gespannt! Viel Spass damit  Freue mich schon auf die erste Tour! Oder fährste jetzt nur noch mit Liteville Kumpels, soll ja auch so ne verschworene Truppe sein



Danke danke 

Jo, war ne Kurzschlussreaktion und die bei MCD warn ja echt lahm Für den Aufbau lass ich mir Zeit, nicht so viel wie Kris, aber doch ein wenig. 

Brauchst Dir keine Sorgen machen, ich fahr dann noch mit Dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (22. Oktober 2012)

Sascha, ich steh dir auch gern beim Aufbau beratend zur Seite falls notwendig - ich Sachen Gewicht kenn ich mich aus


----------



## chucki_bo (22. Oktober 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Hab auch was neues, Dank an Frank



 von Frank???? 

Gegen ein geringes Entgeld erzähl ich Dir was über die bisherige Nutzung 

Guck mal auf unserer HP, da ist das Ende seines vorherigen Rahmens detailliert beschrieben 

---

... Späßken ... - hast wohl ein Liebhaberstück erwischt ... Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Oktober 2012)

Ja ist das den jetzt Frank sein alter Rahmen oder nicht?


----------



## Gr_Flash (22. Oktober 2012)

Glückwunsch - geiles Teil


----------



## wiehenrenner (22. Oktober 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ja ist das den jetzt Frank sein alter Rahmen oder nicht?


 
Jup ist er, den Deal haben die 2 im MCD in Brilon bei nem Milchshake eingefädelt


----------



## Ehrenfeld (23. Oktober 2012)

Winterpokalzeit 

Kommt hoffentlich morgen an...


----------



## kris. (23. Oktober 2012)

Aaaah.... die neue Forums-Marke. 
Viel Spass damit!


----------



## farmersdaughter (25. Oktober 2012)

Endlich nen Spezi!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich find das Rahmendesign nach wie vor etwas komisch, aber die Farbe ist der Hammer! Viel Spaß mit dem Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (25. Oktober 2012)

farmersdaughter schrieb:


> Endlich nen Spezi!



Prost!


----------



## kris. (27. Oktober 2012)

Vorm Urlaub noch schnell ein bischen aufgerüstet. 

Platzangst Mountain Ridge





Trotz gestiegener Gesundheitskosten: Ne neue Blase 





Und noch was zum knipsen.





Kann los gehen!


----------



## JENSeits (27. Oktober 2012)

fein - endlich die eigene Kamera!
die 550er hat nen feines Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis


----------



## kris. (28. Oktober 2012)

jepp. ein klappdisplay brauche ich nicht und der sensor ist der gleiche wie in der 650d...


----------



## JENSeits (28. Oktober 2012)

für mich würde es die 650er werden, aber im Moment geht das Geld für etwas anderes drauf.
Viel Spaß damit und meld dich wenn du einen Fotofahrer brauchst


----------



## DeejayOne (28. Oktober 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> jepp. ein klappdisplay brauche ich nicht und der sensor ist der gleiche wie in der 650d...


 
Moin Kris,

was kossas Teil .... ?

LG, Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (28. Oktober 2012)

@JENSeits ich melde mich. 
Vieleicht sollten wir alle mal einen Kurs bei Hannes machen. 
 @DeejayOne  Kommt drauf an. Hab meine "gebraucht" (keine 400 Ausösungen) aus dem dslr-forum.de
Meist gehen die Sets da so um die 450 - 500 eur weg


----------



## poekelz (29. Oktober 2012)

Nen breiterer Lenker musste her und 203er Disk für vorne gab's auch noch.


----------



## -Kiwi- (29. Oktober 2012)

Schöner Lenker!


----------



## chucki_bo (29. Oktober 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Nen breiterer Lenker musste her und 203er Disk für vorne gab's auch noch.



Fürs Bootsdeck???


----------



## Surfjunk (30. Oktober 2012)

Endlich da.....





Uuuiiiiiiiii.....





Acros A.Hub 75FR - Spank Subrosa - Sapim CX-Ray 









Nachher schnell mal zu Blöthe ein Tubless Kit kaufen und dann werde ich denn Nachmittag in der Garage verbringen.
Hoffentlich geht das einfach mit dem Tubless.


----------



## nippelspanner (30. Oktober 2012)

Die Aufkleber kommen aber noch ab, oder?


----------



## freetourer (30. Oktober 2012)

sehr schön - die subrosa evo fahre ich jetzt seit ca. 4 Monaten.

bei mir sind allerdings die decals nicht entfernbar.

Fühlen sich deutlich steifer als meine Flow an - sind allerdings auch von german-lightness aufgebaut, die Flow sind die maschinell eingespeichten Hoops.

woher sind Deine?


----------



## nippelspanner (30. Oktober 2012)

freetourer schrieb:


> bei mir sind allerdings die decals nicht entfernbar.



Alle Decals sind entfernbar!
Man nehme:
1. Flex
2. Lamellschleifscheibe ;-)


----------



## Surfjunk (30. Oktober 2012)

freetourer schrieb:


> sehr schön - die subrosa evo fahre ich jetzt seit ca. 4 Monaten.
> 
> bei mir sind allerdings die decals nicht entfernbar.
> 
> ...



Auch von Thomas 

Decals sind auf den ersten Blick wirklich nicht mit normalem Mitteln entfernbar.


----------



## RolfK (30. Oktober 2012)

Weil sie mit Klarlack überlackiert sind, zumindest bei meiner weissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (30. Oktober 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Weil sie mit Klarlack überlackiert sind, zumindest bei meiner weissen.



Yepp.

Das verklebte Felgenband scheint aber schon tubeless tauglich zu sein, oder?


----------



## RolfK (30. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir nur nen normales drin, hab das NoTubes selbst reingeklebt und fahre seit Februar problemlos auch Nicht-TL Reifen auf der Subrosa


----------



## poekelz (30. Oktober 2012)

Cooler LRS!

Hoffen wir mal dass du noch schnell die 10/135er Thru-Bolt Achse bekommst!


----------



## Surfjunk (30. Oktober 2012)

Habe  Tubless mit Conti Rubber Queen 2,4 ausprobiert. 

Direkt beim ersten Versuch ohne Milch dicht. 
Da ich sie aber schon gekauft hatte habe ich die Milch doch noch rein gemacht. 
Ist ja auch ganz gut für den Pannenschutz.


----------



## crossboss (31. Oktober 2012)

Yo  gute Wahl Orkan, gratuliere!
Hatte ich eigentlich schon mal erwähnt, dass mir meine Queen explodiert ist, bei der Montage. Der Karkassenwulst riss urplötzlich und der Reifen macht lbumm. latexmilcht überall, im Keller, total lecker . Die Queen war total ausgefranzt nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Ich bekomme von Conti aber ne neue, nach Reklamation in Korbach.


----------



## Surfjunk (31. Oktober 2012)

Das sah bestimmt wie in einem Splatter Movie aus dein Keller. 
Wieviel hast du den draufgemacht?


----------



## crossboss (31. Oktober 2012)

3,5-4 bar damit der endlich rein fluppt, mit Seifenlauge dann Spermattack
Die ******* kommt erst richtig zum tragen, wenn das Zeug angetrocknet ist


----------



## Surfjunk (31. Oktober 2012)

Hmmmm..... Ich hatte meinen schon bei 2bar dicht. 
Habe ihn heute morgen nochmal auf 3bar aufgepumpt. 
Der hatte über Nacht Luft verloren. 
Nach wasserprüfung lag am Ventil. 
Hab dann nochmal alles gut durchgeschüttelt und jetzt ist er anscheinend dicht.


----------



## the_Shot (31. Oktober 2012)

Hab auch mal wieder was

Ne Revelation für's Liteville






Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (31. Oktober 2012)

Cool - sieht nach zweitem Frühling aus


----------



## the_Shot (31. Oktober 2012)

Jau, wird gut Bin fleißig am Teile jagen und sammeln

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## crossboss (2. November 2012)

die 150er Revelation als Teamversion hatte ich auch mal 2010,ist ne Gute


----------



## crossboss (2. November 2012)

die 150er Revelation als Teamversion hatte ich auch mal 2010/11/12,ist ne Gute


----------



## freetourer (2. November 2012)

welche Ausführung ist denn das?

DPA ?

Bau sie am besten direkt auf die RCT3 Dämpfung um, falls sie die nicht hat.


Und wenn es ganz perfekt sein soll direkt auf Coil


----------



## the_Shot (2. November 2012)

Keine Sorge ist die RCT3 Version

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (2. November 2012)

Das neue Pferd im Stall




Mein erstes Rad seit Jahren mit STVO konformer Lichtanlage! ;-)

Der Sattelschnellspanner ist schon gegen ein Syntace Model getauscht und ein schönerer Flaschenhalter verbaut.
Sattel und Stütze sind die nächsten Punkte, evtl. noch andere Griffe...der Rest gefällt mir, rundes Paket.


----------



## Mountain77 (2. November 2012)

verdammt... Katzenaugen und Klingel? ;-)


----------



## crossboss (2. November 2012)

schicker Citycruiser


----------



## poekelz (2. November 2012)

Sieht man mal über den Spacerturm hinweg, eine sehr schicke Stadtschlampe


----------



## ohneworte (2. November 2012)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> verdammt... Katzenaugen und Klingel? ;-)



Die Speichenstrahler benötigst bei Reflexstreifen auf den Reifen nicht!


----------



## ohneworte (2. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> die lichtanlage mag zwar nach stvo zugelassen sein, aber so wie es dort steht darfst du trotzdem nicht am straßenverkehr teilnehmen.



Moin Kai,

Außer der fehlenden Glocke fällt mir da nur ein Punkt ein. Wobei ich aber bezweifel das Du diesen meinst und kennst. Der ist sogar nur wenigen in der Fahrradbranche bekannt.

Was also meinst Du?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (3. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> speichenstrahler und ein seperater reflektor im vorderlicht, falls keiner vorhanden ist.
> 
> 
> das die reflexstreifen die strahler ersetzen wusste ich nicht.
> ...



Der Frontstrahler ist vorne im Scheinwerfer integriert und das ist somit nicht der Grund. 

Die Länge der Schutzbleche ist für die StZVO völlig unerheblich. Ich kann aber außer dem sich im Rücklicht befindlichen Rückstrahler keinen weiteren zusätzlich monierten an den Rad entdecken.

Laut StVZO muss sich ab einer bestimmten Bauhöhe eines Fahrrades, meist ab 24 Zoll, ein zusätzlicher zweiter Rückstrahler an diesem befinden. Das heißt in diesem Fall das zusätzlich zu dem Rücklicht noch ein Rückstrahler auf'm Schutzblech montiert werden muss.

Wäre hier das Ruecklicht auf dem Schutzblech montiert müsste man am Gepaecktaeger den zusätzlichen Rückstrahler anschrauben. Wichtig ist auch das saemtliche Beleuchtungsteile über ein gesetzliches K-Prüfzeichen verfügen müssen welches in der streichelnde eingeprägt ist.

Solltest Du also z.B. ein kleines Positionsruecklicht, welches ehemals bei Sporträdern und Randonneuren eingesetzt wurde, an Deiner Hinterbaustrebe anschrauben, musst Du zusätzlich noch einen Rückstrahler sowohl an Träger als auch Blech montieren.

Und jetzt genug der Bürokratie!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## chucki_bo (3. November 2012)

1. das Rad ist schick! 

2. es fehlen natürlich die Hello Kitty Aufkleber, die k_star von seinen Schlüpfern kennt 

3. geile Themen hier im Onroad-Bereich 

4. jetzt bitte diesen.Post nicht wieder zu Ernst nehmen. ich bin nur auf den Zug aufgesprungen....

later
chucki_bo


----------



## ohneworte (3. November 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> 1. das Rad ist schick!
> 
> 2. es fehlen natürlich die Hello Kitty Aufkleber, die k_star von seinen Schlüpfern kennt
> 
> ...



Zu 2.: was in aller Welt stellst Du in Deiner Freizeit mit Kai an!


----------



## Mountain77 (3. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Kai,
> 
> Außer der fehlenden Glocke fällt mir da nur ein Punkt ein. Wobei ich aber bezweifel das Du diesen meinst und kennst. Der ist sogar nur wenigen in der Fahrradbranche bekannt.
> 
> ...



Ich bin neugierig geworden und habe mal die Suchmaschine angeschmissen... meinst Du die Profiltiefe der Bereifung?

http://www.biketrekking.de/fahrrad_recht/strassenverkehrszulassungsordnung_fahrrad.htm

3. Andere Straßenfahrzeuge
§ 63 Anwendung der für Kraftfahrzeuge geltenden Vorschriften

Die Vorschriften über Abmessungen, Achslast, Gesamtgewicht und Bereifung von Kraftfahrzeugen und ihren Anhängern (§§ 32, 34, 36 Abs. 1) gelten für andere Straßenfahrzeuge entsprechend. ...
*
Anmerkung:
Hier werden "andere Strassenfahrzeuge", also auch Fahrräder, mit dem geltenden Recht auf Kraftfahrzeuge angewendet. Konkret heisst das, dass es auch für Fahrräder eine mindest Profiltiefe gibt.
*

Hihi...sofort alle RR und TR aus dem Verkehr ziehen! 
Gruß M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. November 2012)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Ich bin neugierig geworden und habe mal die Suchmaschine angeschmissen... meinst Du die Profiltiefe der Bereifung?
> 
> http://www.biketrekking.de/fahrrad_recht/strassenverkehrszulassungsordnung_fahrrad.htm
> 
> ...



Ich habe es doch oben bereits erklärt.


----------



## Mountain77 (3. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich habe es doch oben bereits erklärt.



stimmt, verdrängt...finde die Profiltiefe aber auch nicht schlecht.  
Was bist Du von Beruf? Polizist?

Gruß M.


----------



## ohneworte (3. November 2012)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> stimmt, verdrängt...finde die Profiltiefe aber auch nicht schlecht.
> Was bist Du von Beruf? Polizist?
> 
> Gruß M.



Auf gar keinen Fall! Ich habe bereits über 25 Jahre mit Fahrrädern zu tun!


----------



## Surfjunk (3. November 2012)

Wo ist den hier den Mod wenn man ihn mal braucht, ihr seit ja alle extrem OFF TOPIC hier 

Ich will meine Profilierungssucht befriedigen und mit meinen neuen Bike Parts angeben. 





XT - Kassette 
XT - Kettenblätter
Sram Hollow Pin 
2 X 200ér IceTec Scheiben
DT - Swiss Thru Bold Achse

Habe das Bike mal gewogen und siehe da von 15,9Kg auf 14,7Kg.
Lenker ist noch nicht da und die BOS bringt auch nochmal was.
Da werde ich wohl die 13 ankratzen wenn alles mal fertig ist.


----------



## -Kiwi- (3. November 2012)

Nice!
Hast du dir 'ne Bos Deville gekauft?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (3. November 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Nice!
> Hast du dir 'ne Bos Deville gekauft?
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.



Im Kopf auf jeden Fall schon....


.... nur bestellt noch nicht. 

Die gibt es dann zu Weihnachten, 1000 Ohren mal nebenher an meiner Frau vorbei zu bringen muss gut geplant sein.


----------



## -Kiwi- (3. November 2012)

Hehe.


----------



## poekelz (3. November 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Die gibt es dann zu Weihnachten, 1000 Ohren mal nebenher an meiner Frau vorbei zu bringen muss gut geplant sein.



...na dann mal viel Glück, bei meiner ist das nicht so einfach, die scheint einfach einen Blick dafür zu haben  - vlt. liegt´s auch daran, dass sie früher selber mal MTB gefahren ist.


----------



## crossboss (3. November 2012)

Orkan? 2 x 200mm Scheibe? Hast du zugenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (3. November 2012)

Ja leider 

Die Serien 180er Avid hatte mich ja schon Anfang des Jahres in Bozen in Stich gelassen. 
Umstieg auf Shimano XT. 
Bremse gut, fehlten nur noch die Scheiben. 

War einfach mal so ein Gedanke vorn wie hinten 200er zu fahren. 
Hab aber jetzt hier schon beim Probebremsen gemerkt das das wohl ein wenig viel ist. 

Naja, kann ja immer noch wieder auf die 180er gehen.


----------



## crossboss (3. November 2012)

Vorn 200 hi 180 fahr ich und mir genügts locker


----------



## JENSeits (4. November 2012)

Bin gespannt 
Gestern gabs die EOFT2012 samt 2 Mützen, da bin ich allerdings Bilderfaul


----------



## Ehrenfeld (4. November 2012)

Sonst bin ich auch bilderfaul...gab noch nen Mud Guard, günstige Sigma-Beleuchtung fürs ebenso neue Carver-Rennrad und dies und das.


----------



## nippelspanner (5. November 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Im Kopf auf jeden Fall schon....
> .... nur bestellt noch nicht.



Das würde ich mir auch nochx überlegen!
Solltest hier im Forum mal querlesen bzgl. Rekla.-Abwicklung, Service etc.
Glaube es gibt da recht viele, die kurz vor´m Herzkasper stehen!
Kenne persönlich jemanden, der die BOS wieder weggegeben hat.
Der Druckverlust war von BOS nicht in den Griff zu bekommen!


----------



## Surfjunk (5. November 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Das würde ich mir auch nochx überlegen!
> Solltest hier im Forum mal querlesen bzgl. Rekla.-Abwicklung, Service etc.
> Glaube es gibt da recht viele, die kurz vor´m Herzkasper stehen!
> Kenne persönlich jemanden, der die BOS wieder weggegeben hat.
> Der Druckverlust war von BOS nicht in den Griff zu bekommen!



Das Service Problem ist mir bekannt. 
Der Kollegen von GoCycle hat wohl mittlerweile einen ziemlich guten Draht zu den Franzosen laut seiner Aussage. 

Kann man ja leider vorher nicht wissen ob man es braucht oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (5. November 2012)

keine Angst vor BOSen Onkelz 
Da gibt es wohl doch ein Paar Qualitätsproble was den Service angeht. Ich mach aber eh beinahe alles selbst, mir wärs daher fast egal.


----------



## JENSeits (5. November 2012)

Stimmt, ohne richtige Ersatzteile ist bestimmt viel zumachen! 

(Achtung, ich habe vorher nicht nachgeforscht ob Norm-Kartuschen etc. in der Bos verbaut wurden.)


----------



## the_Shot (7. November 2012)

Die Beute von heute

Sram X0 Trigger 
Sram X0 Schaltwerk mid Cage
Veltec AM One

Ohne Foto:

XT Umwerfer
Sram Hollowpin Kette
Cranc Brothers Reduzierhülse 

Ich freu mich, bald wird Liteville gefahrn






Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## chucki_bo (7. November 2012)

Gute Partauswahl, wie ich finde ... viel Spaß beim Zusammenschrauben!

... aber vermutlich weitere 800 Flocken weniger auf dem Kto... 

Wo arbeitet ihr alle ???


----------



## the_Shot (7. November 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Gute Partauswahl, wie ich finde ... viel Spaß beim Zusammenschrauben!
> 
> ... aber vermutlich weitere 800 Flocken weniger auf dem Kto...
> 
> Wo arbeitet ihr alle ???



Danke danke, aber ganz so teuer wars nicht, hab lange nach Sonderangeboten ausschau gehalten

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gr_Flash (16. November 2012)

bissel Krams, Greetz


----------



## crossboss (16. November 2012)

uiiii, sind die Vorbauten aber lang


----------



## poekelz (16. November 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> uiiii, sind die Vorbauten aber lang



Hab ich auch grad gedacht - sieht stark nach 90ies Streckbank 150mm / 0° aus


----------



## criscross (16. November 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Hab ich auch grad gedacht - sieht stark nach 90ies Streckbank 150mm / 0° aus



das gibt mächtig druck aufs Vorderrad


----------



## slang (16. November 2012)

Gib mal Rückmeldung ob die Scheiben was taugen. Sehen ja erst mal nach Bremsbelagskillern aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sado-Uwe (16. November 2012)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> bissel Krams, Greetz



Hi ! Ich glaube ich habe gerade ein Foto Deines Bikes im www gefunden - da ist auch der Rahmen "wegrationalisiert":







(Foto hier gefunden: http://de.slideshare.net/guest35bd2bb/russische-impressionen )

Sado-Uwe


----------



## Gr_Flash (16. November 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Gib mal Rückmeldung ob die Scheiben was taugen. Sehen ja erst mal nach Bremsbelagskillern aus



Jau, mach ich. Warte aber noch auf die Gabel, die Hope-Bremse bleibt auch erstmal dran.

Die Vorbauten haben 120mm. Komm ich bei nem Tour/Marathon Bike am besten klar mit.

@ Sado-Uwe: Rahmen habe ich wieder einen, bloß wechselt das "Drumherum" z.Z. fast täglich

Greetz


----------



## slang (16. November 2012)

Gabel,... was für ne Gabel???

Falls die Hope Bremsen unbedingt weg müssen, vorher mal Bescheid sagen


----------



## Gr_Flash (17. November 2012)

Gabel wird ne DT Swiss -> sieht einfach rattenscharf aus und passt zum Bike wie Ar... auf Eimer.

Die Hope bleibt - müsste die eh zum Demontieren öffnen, da hab ich z.Z. keinen Bock drauf. Sollte ich am Ende allerdings bei 10,1 o. 10,2 "hängen bleiben"...naja...


----------



## timolo95 (17. November 2012)

Heute bestellt :

http://www.bikesngps.de/img/specialized-demo-8-fsr-frame-blue-white-red-2013-b.jpg

Liefertermin 2.12.2012


----------



## criscross (17. November 2012)




----------



## Surfjunk (17. November 2012)




----------



## poekelz (20. November 2012)

Zwar nicht wirklich neu, aber geserviced und gepusht heute von TF zurück:


----------



## Nico Laus (20. November 2012)

TF? Tuning? Was hast du ändern lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (20. November 2012)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> TF? Tuning? Was hast du ändern lassen?



Den Dämpfer hatte ich für 109 in der Bucht geschossen, daher Anpassung auf Liteville MK9 160mm


----------



## Nico Laus (20. November 2012)

Ah ok. Also linearer machen lassen für etwas fluffigeres Fahrgefühl?!


----------



## poekelz (20. November 2012)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Ah ok. Also linearer machen lassen für etwas fluffigeres Fahrgefühl?!



Genau, daher auch ein RP23 mit großer Luftkammer als Basis. Der Seriendämpfer DT212 fühlt sich da etwas hölzern an, sackt in der Mitte durch und geht dann zu früh in die Progression.

Am Wochenende wird umgebaut und dann getestet und verglichen.


----------



## Nico Laus (20. November 2012)

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## nippelspanner (21. November 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Am Wochenende wird umgebaut und dann getestet und verglichen.



Sollte aber passen. Hatte dort auch schon meinen RP3 vom Yeti.
Die Tommis machen den Service auf den Tag genau wie gebucht.
Wenn fertig, gibt´s am gleichen Tag noch ´ne Mail mit Schadens-/Servicebericht.
Dagegen kann man Toxo echt in die Tonne kloppen!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (21. November 2012)

Seit ein paar Wochen jetzt und super zufrieden! Nur ein dicker Kratzer is schon im Glas und ich bin mir unsicher ob ich ihn für vieeel Geld wegmachen soll, selber umbauen und das Teil riskieren oder es einfsch so lassen und hoffendas ich mich dran gewöhne..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (21. November 2012)

Nett!

Ich würde warten bis die Garantie weg ist (solange die Stelle nicht stört) und es dann selbst versuchen 


LG Jens


----------



## kris. (21. November 2012)

@ Bene
Machst Du eigentlich überall Kratzer rein?!


----------



## wiehenrenner (21. November 2012)

Würde ne Schutzfolie nicht was kaschieren? Hätte ja auch den schicken Effekt vor weiteren Beschädigungen zu schützen.
Habe son Ding auf meine Vita gefrickelt und man sieht echt nix davon wenn die Folie taugt


----------



## crossboss (22. November 2012)

Juuuuhhhhhhuuu Scott ist erfolgreich  verkauft
Das *neue kleine Schwarze* ist auf dem Weg zu Papi Bild 1#


----------



## Nico Laus (22. November 2012)

Da bin ich mal gespannt! 
Könnte es ein Gt Force 1.0 sein....?


----------



## ohneworte (22. November 2012)

Die IBC-Karre ohne Dekor in Raw!?


----------



## wolfi (22. November 2012)

Fanes in gunmetal

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## Surfjunk (22. November 2012)

Beim letzten Bodenkontakt hatte ich mir am Helm eine Befestigung abgerissen. 
Also musste was neues her. 

Heute in Deister gewesen und mal bei Bike Infection reingeschaut. 

POC Trabec Race


----------



## wolfi (22. November 2012)

Nobel-nobel:thumbup:

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## crossboss (22. November 2012)

Alles neu 2#und 3#



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1260925


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying_Elvis (22. November 2012)

Gestern angekommen. 
Aber nicht für mich, sondern für meinen Sohn 







Die Farbe passt eigentlich gut zu meinem Bike.......


----------



## JENSeits (22. November 2012)

@ orkan: den Race hab ich seit Monaten in Gebrauch - feines Teil! Leider übertragen sich die Knackgeräusche vom Rastensystem immer mehr auf die GoPro. Könnte an der zunehmenden Kälte liegen.
@ Jens: nene, nen ICB kommt erst noch raus. 
@ Cross: ich dachte es sollte das ICB werden - nach deiner regen Beteiligung
@ Elvis: Ist das nen Uvex? Sieht stark danach aus


----------



## crossboss (22. November 2012)

schöne *Calimero *Helme


----------



## crossboss (22. November 2012)

Morgen kömmt der UPS-Mann, vllt ein Übergangsbike zum Liebhaben bis das *ICB* fertig ist da ich jetzt nur noch nen Hardtail habeaber wenn die beim Design weiter so nen Müll produzieren es gibt aber noch Hoffnung


----------



## JENSeits (22. November 2012)

halt dich mal auf dem laufendem - die haben dich doch extra berücksichtigt. dann aber als frame only


----------



## Flying_Elvis (22. November 2012)

Jepp, ist der neue Uvex hlmt 5 Bike Pro. 
Schön leicht und passt perfekt.


----------



## wolfi (22. November 2012)

carver "drift"


bingo?


----------



## ohneworte (22. November 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> @ orkan: den Race hab ich seit Monaten in Gebrauch - feines Teil! Leider übertragen sich die Knackgeräusche vom Rastensystem immer mehr auf die GoPro. Könnte an der zunehmenden Kälte liegen.
> @ Jens: nene, nen ICB kommt erst noch raus.
> @ Cross: ich dachte es sollte das ICB werden - nach deiner regen Beteiligung
> @ Elvis: Ist das nen Uvex? Sieht stark danach aus



Hi Jens,

Sonst noch Erfahrungswerte zum Trabec Race? Überlege mir gerade ob ich mir auch einen solchen zulegen will.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Surfjunk (23. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Jens,
> 
> Sonst noch Erfahrungswerte zum Trabec Race? Überlege mir gerade ob ich mir auch einen solchen zulegen will.
> 
> ...



Ich finde der sitzt unheimlich gut, habe noch nie einen Helm gehabt der sich so gut anschmiegt. 
Vermittelt durch den Hinterkopfschutz ein sehr sichers Gefühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. November 2012)

Der passt sich durchs Ratschensystem schön an den Kopf an - das ist schon ganz nett! Funktionieren tut das System auch schnell und zuverlässig. 
Ich kann ihn, auch wenn ich die Schutzwirkung noch nicht testen musste (toi toi toi, 3x auf Holz klopf), durchaus weiterempfehlen!

Das einzige worauf man hinweisen sollte wäre, das die Schlaufe am Kinnriemen recht weit abstehen kann - je nach Kopfform. Dafür gibts dann keinen Halter. Mich störts nicht mehr - hab mich dran gewöhnt.


LG jens


----------



## kris. (23. November 2012)

Kann man die Schlaufe nicht kürzen?


----------



## crossboss (23. November 2012)

Es schaut aber so aus als ob die Belüftung der Halbschalen nicht optimal ist . Ich schwitze ziemlich stark am Kopf und mag starke Belüftungszirkulation. Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit_ Alpina_ gemacht

Kein Carver!nächster Hinweis ; Alles Neu 4#




und 5 #


----------



## Tier (23. November 2012)

Hm...

Also mal überlegen:
Drift heißt es nicht...
Carver auch nicht.
Heißt es vieleicht...Rumpelsti...äh Votec V.M150? 

Schickes Bike, viel Spaß damit!


----------



## crossboss (23. November 2012)

@ Tier: genau Danke für die scharfen Augen. Ich denke die Lasergravur auf dem Rahmen half etwas bei der Auflösungdes kleinen Bilderrätsels

alles neu 6#
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1261056



8# 



meine *Intermediate Trailrakete*


----------



## Surfjunk (23. November 2012)

Mein Vorbau ist auch da.
Bikemarkt 25 

Mal zum Testen in Rot.
Kürzer und ohne Winkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (23. November 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> [/B]



Hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass Du der typ für Downsizing bist ...


----------



## poekelz (23. November 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> schöne *Calimero *Helme












  @crossboss - Votec Hobel - cooles Teil, gefällt mir!


----------



## crossboss (23. November 2012)

Danke Frank!

Ähhmmm, nur damit keine Mißverständnisse entstehen, ich teste die verbaute Fox 150 zwar mal am Woe, aber vermutlich wird die durch das Dingen da unten ersetzt, das ich dann auch für die ICB  Kiste nutze kann. Die Restlichen Teile kommen denn auch ans IBC. Kettenführung und Stummelvorbau müssen noch dran und meine Conti Mountain King  druff ,  los gehts in den Deister am Sonntag


----------



## wolfi (23. November 2012)

ich bin ja mal gespannt jörg!
pers. mag ich votec ja nicht so, aber das ist in der vergangenheit begründet.
die suntour ist ne geile gabel für das geld!!! absolut top!
ich bin ja echt mal auf sonntag gespannt.... wird meine deister premiere.
was meinste, fullface oder reicht ne halbe sache? full protection oder reichen knieschoner?
gruß
wolfi


----------



## chucki_bo (23. November 2012)

Ich finde der POC Helm, hat was von den Lübbecker Werkstätten Helmen...  - sorry

und er ist mit über 340 gr deutlichst zu schwer....


----------



## crossboss (23. November 2012)

Also Fullface ist nie schlecht, aber da ist nicht so gut wenn man dann im Uphill immer oben Ohne ist. Ich nehm Halbschale und Knee only und versuch versichtig meiner Gesundheit nur Gutes zu tun


----------



## Surfjunk (23. November 2012)

Leute Halbschale und Knee´s reichen.
Wenn man das erste mal auf unbekannten Trails fährst sollte man es nicht so krachen lassen.

Oder ihr nehmt es mit und wir ballern ein paar mal den Ü30 

Ich habe meinen FF auch mit für Sonntag morgen wenn ihr noch nicht da seit


----------



## wiehenrenner (23. November 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ich finde der POC Helm, hat was von den Lübbecker Werkstätten Helmen...  - sorry
> 
> und er ist mit über 340 gr deutlichst zu schwer....


 
Er wäre mir perönlich einfach zu teuer, nen Fox Flux oder nen 661 Recon bekommt man für deutlich unter 100,- .


----------



## Surfjunk (23. November 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> ... *wer nix in den Beinen hat, tuned Gewicht am Helm* ...








Mir ist meine Rübe da doch mittlerweile echt wichtiger als Optik oder Gewicht.
Bin leider nicht so der Filigran Biker wie mach andere hier.
Bodenkontakt gehört bei mir leider zu Regelmäßigkeit


----------



## Surfjunk (23. November 2012)

Aber recht hast du; hässlich sind die wirklich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (23. November 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Mir ist meine Rübe da doch mittlerweile echt wichtiger als Optik oder Gewicht.



Das stimmt schon,...

... nur der Helm, scheint halt durch sein Gewicht UND die grenzwertige Belüftung für sommerliche Touren eher ungeeignet. Ist aber auch nutzungsabhängig -- sprich fürn Enduroeinsatz (bergaborientiert) wohl voll OK, aber wehe, wehe es geht bei 28 Grad ne Zeit geradeaus oder bergauf (was Du ja auch fährst).

Hauptsache aber, der Kopp bleibt heil und das kann der Helm wohl sehr gut


----------



## freetourer (23. November 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Danke Frank!
> 
> Ähhmmm, nur damit keine Mißverständnisse entstehen, ich teste die verbaute Fox 150 zwar mal am Woe, aber vermutlich wird die durch das Dingen da unten ersetzt, das ich dann auch für die ICB  Kiste nutze kann. Die Restlichen Teile kommen denn auch ans IBC. Kettenführung und Stummelvorbau müssen noch dran und meine Conti Mountain King  druff ,  los gehts in den Deister am Sonntag



Aha - hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn Du auf ne 32er Gabel umrüsten willst.

Durolux ist ne gute Wahl - wie Du ja weißt teste ich die selber seit ein paar Monaten.

Meine Empfehlung wäre aber die neue mit RC2 Dämpfungs-Kartusche zu nehmen - bei der brauchst Du auch nicht an der Schmierung nachtäglich etwas ändern.


----------



## crossboss (23. November 2012)

ja die meine ichAber mal gucken was die Fox so kann


----------



## Nico Laus (23. November 2012)

Schick das kleine Schwarze. Viel Spaß damit!



freetourer schrieb:


> Hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass Du der typ für Downsizing bist ...


Ist ein super Schritt und überlege ich mir auch schon länger. Ein straffes, agiles Bike macht in unserer Gegend einfach mehr Feude. Eins mit 140-150mm fände ich perfekt. Nur überteibens die Hersteller mit dem Leichtbau. Eine "hardcoreTrailrakete" die auch mal Prügel einsteckt wäre schon was feines.


----------



## crossboss (23. November 2012)

danke, danke ich freu mich weil gerade....sabber -seufz-schleck



........hats geklingelt
******* wo ist mein Werkzeug
******* wo ist mein Werkzeug
******* wo ist mein Werkzeug
******* wo ist mein Werkzeug


----------



## Surfjunk (23. November 2012)

Jaaaaa

live bike aufbau

bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder,bilder....


----------



## Nico Laus (23. November 2012)

Langeweile?


----------



## crossboss (23. November 2012)

wo hab ich jetzt bloß meinen Kopfäh meine Kamera
die Kamera hat sich ein wenig zurückgezogen und unter Verpackungsmaterial versteckt
ok hier gehts weiter

noch nicht ganz fertig und draußen regnet es


----------



## crossboss (23. November 2012)

So fertig geschraubt und gerade in der Regenpause ne kleine Probefahrt gemacht, ne Klingel brauch ich bei Regen erstmal nicht. Tolle sportliche kompakte Sitzposition auf dem schön geformten fetten Alurahmen. Mit Pedale 13,2 KG incl. Reverb, aber ich fahr ja dann noch tubeless also knappe 13 kg fürn Allduro gehen iO, denke ich.
Ich hoffe morgen macht der Regen ne 1. Ausfahrt vorm Deister zum exakten Einstellen möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (23. November 2012)

Hey jörg, schickes plakat! philipp boa habe ich im pc und im hunky nen paar mal live gesehen :thumbup:
ach ja, rad is auch schick

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## Mountain77 (23. November 2012)

Garmin Dakota 20




Kleiner als erwartet, aber ich finds gut.
Flott und relativ intuitiv bedienbar. Karten habe ich nicht mitgekauft,
Openmtbmap funktioniert wunderbar, wie ich gestern bemerkt habe. 
Lenkerhalter habe ich jetzt nachbestellt. Leider zu wenig Punkte um das Teil mit einem Eigenbau zu fixieren.


----------



## chucki_bo (23. November 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> So fertig geschraubt und gerade in der Regenpause ne kleine Probefahrt gemacht, ne Klingel brauch ich bei Regen erstmal nicht. Tolle sportliche kompakte Sitzposition auf dem schön geformten fetten Alurahmen. Mit Pedale 13,2 KG incl. Reverb, aber ich fahr ja dann noch tubeless also knappe 13 kg fürn Allduro gehen iO, denke ich.
> Ich hoffe morgen macht der Regen ne 1. Ausfahrt vorm Deister zum exakten Einstellen möglich



mag ich auch gerne leiden  
Glückwunsch zum neuen bike!!

NN sind im Deister aber nicht erlaubt


----------



## nippelspanner (24. November 2012)

Ich find´s auch schick!
Besonders den Kontrast der grünen Elox Teilen zum Schwarz.
Auch wenn´s (wie zu erwarten) bei der Vorstellung in den IBC News von den "Experten" gleich zerrissen wurde.
Wenn´s jetzt auch noch gut fährt, wäre ja alles prima! 
Von daher: viel Spaß damit am Sonntag im Deister! 

*Ach ja, bevor ich´s vergesse: *

IBC Sprach-Modus: [on -/-]
Vorbau: Viel zu lang. Geht ja mal gar nicht!
Reifen: Unfahrbar, es sei denn, Du bist nur ´ne Tourenmuschi!
CG2-KeFü: Nur für Pussis!
Klickpedale: Ooouuhhh Mann...!
FOX-Fahrwerk: ROFL!
.
..
...
IBC Sprach-Modus: [off -\-]


----------



## poekelz (24. November 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> IBC Sprach-Modus: [on -/-]
> Vorbau: Viel zu lang. Geht ja mal gar nicht!
> Reifen: Unfahrbar, es sei denn, Du bist nur ´ne Tourenmuschi!
> CG2-KeFü: Nur für Pussis!
> ...




Naja, dass in diesem Forum und damit meine ich das IBC generell, Fox Federelemente, Vorbauten >60mm, Lenkerbreiten <1m und alles was nur den Verdacht auf eventuelle Tourentauglichkeit zulässt sofort verbal von den "Experten" :kotz: zerissen wird, sollte hinlänglich bekannt sein.

Aber ich find dein neues Votec auch geil, Crossi  und du darfst die Fox Federelemente ruhig dran lassen! 
Ich war/bin in meinen Rädern jedenfalls mit Fox zufrieden.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (24. November 2012)

Sehr sehr schickes Votec! Wir haben es auch gerade im IBC-Test - Ergebnisse gibt es im Dezember 



nippelspanner schrieb:


> IBC Sprach-Modus: [on -/-]
> Vorbau: Viel zu lang. Geht ja mal gar nicht!
> Reifen: Unfahrbar, es sei denn, Du bist nur ´ne Tourenmuschi!
> CG2-KeFü: Nur für Pussis!
> ...


Eine Sache stimmt allerdings: Der Vorbau ist tatsächlich seeeehr lang und harmoniert mit den Trailgenen des Bikes nicht ganz optimal - meiner Meinung nach. Lange Vorbauten haben definitiv teilweise ihre Berechtigung, aber beim Einsatzbereich dieses Bikes find ich die Länge eher schwierig - auch, wenn man in erster Linie "nur" Touren fährt.
Wir werden das Bike für den Testbericht mit zwei unterschiedlichen Vorbaulängen fahren und berichten dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (24. November 2012)

Danke , Danke Jungs für den Honig
Ich find optisch live den Hammer. Der gelieferte Vorbau ist, glaub ich 80mm und ich finde den erst mal oldschool gestreckt. Ich sitze aber schon ziemlich gut drauf  , so fürs erste Setup. Für Gravity Geschichten geht der sich nicht ganz so gut.
Mein <Cubus AMS 150 hatte bei 22 zoll sogar 90 mm , es ist sicher auch ne Gewöhnungssache und wenn man so nen langes End ist wie ich, braucht halt Weite. 
Ich habe Anfangs beim Bestellen gedacht, ich nehm den 55 cm Rahmen, weil dann die Stütze nicht so lang raus schaut aber jetzt denke ich der 51 cm reicht gut aus, für Tour bis Endurobei meiner Schrittlänge 91cm.

So die Schwalbe Nobbys 2,4 stehen im Markt und Conti MK 2,4 sind längst tubeless drauf, Aufkleber von den Felgen bis auf_ NoTubes_ runter! 

Leider hat mir Votec nen zu schmalen 710er Lenker aus der Comp Serie gesendet. Schon reklamiert, kriege den 760mm Syntace DH. Vorbau denke ich an nen Kompromiss wie beim Scott um die 65mm für  Gravityvistivitäten nach

Freu mich auf den Biketest im Deister morgen.
Und die _Experten _, naja ,die _Schlaumischlümpfe_ wissen halt immer Alles oder........................

servus aus dem nebeligen Bielefeld
Jörg


----------



## Surfjunk (24. November 2012)

Sehr gut dann kann ich ja morgen mal direkt proberollen


----------



## crossboss (24. November 2012)

@ Orkan klar kannst du fahren, wenn du an meinen Lenker ran kommst
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich finde jetzt schon, das die Fox wie nen CC Spargel aussieht.Aber ich bin ja schließlich die Lyrik gewohnt . Allerdings macht sich das halbe Kilo gefühlt bemerkbar Die kriegt erstmal ne faire Chance......


----------



## poekelz (24. November 2012)

So hier Futter für alle Fox-Basher: TF-Tuned RP23 mit Nadellager Bushings gerade eingebaut. 
Morgen wird getestet!


----------



## crossboss (24. November 2012)

Für den Zweck nen klasse Dämfer, ich hatte den auch schon aber ohne spezial tune. Habe auch nix generelles gegen Fox eher gegen den Service


----------



## Tier (24. November 2012)

Nachdem ich jetzt ja schon länger aufs Enduro umgestellt habe, gabs heute endlich auch mal was passendes für die Murmel:

Giro Feature 2012 
(bis auf den günstigeren Preis ist mir kein Unterschied zum 2013er aufgefallen) 






*Edit: *Eben im Bikemarkt erworben:






Nachher Testride! 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Surfjunk (24. November 2012)

Die Calimero Gedächtnis Gruppe wächst weiter


----------



## poekelz (24. November 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Habe auch nix generelles gegen Fox eher gegen den Service



Jeder dem die deutsche Servicestation nicht schmeckt, sollte mal TF-Tuned ausprobieren. Die machen neben dem Pushen auch stinknormalen Fox Service - dauert nicht länger als in Deutschland. Preise vergleichen lohnt sich auch.

Gut finde ich z.B. dass man einen detaillierten Service Record bekommt, wo genau drin steht wer, was (und was nicht) gemacht wurde und warum. Eine Liste der ausgetauschten Teile. Infos über den eingestellten Set-up (vermutl. nur bei Push), sowie die Durchwahl des Technikers für Rückfragen.

Die reine Bearbeitungszeit war 1 Tag (vorher im WWW gebucht), Versand jew. 3 Tage, Ankunft und Versand wurde jew. per Email gemeldet.


----------



## crossboss (24. November 2012)

Frank das hört sich gut an -ich hab in Impressionen was zur heutigen Fox ausfahrt gesagt


----------



## Surfjunk (27. November 2012)

Das erste Weihnachtsgeschenk habe ich 
Der Kleine wollte jetzt immer schon mal mit seinem Puky mit. 

Jetzt bekommt er ein artgerechtes Gefährt. 

Optik wird noch gecleant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (28. November 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Das erste Weihnachtsgeschenk habe ich
> Der Kleine wollte jetzt immer schon mal mit seinem Puky mit.
> 
> Jetzt bekommt er ein artgerechtes Gefährt.
> ...



Cool, das ist das gleiche Cube welches meiner und der von Chris (in Kawagrün) auch haben....Cube EX200 - korrekt?

Warum willst du den Hobel unbedingt cleanen (oder meinst du nur die Speichenstrahler?) - die kleinen stehen auf BUNT  Kauf lieber neue Reifen (z.B. Schwalbe Mow Joe), die Cubepellen sind erstens bleischwer und zweitens auf nassem Geläuf grenzwertig, taugen nur zum Bremsspuren machen


----------



## wiehenrenner (28. November 2012)

Genau Cube Kid 200. Ich denke mal mit cleanen meint er den ganzen Reflektoren Kram. Das ist bei uns auch als erstes rausgeflogen.
Unserer hat mittlerweile auch nen Shimano Altus Schaltwerk drauf, das serienmäßige schleift ja auch fast auf dem Asphalt. Ansonsten kann ich den Tip mit den Schwalbe nur bestätigen, gleich 300 Gramm dabei wech


----------



## Surfjunk (28. November 2012)

Meinte den Reflektoren Kram und die bunten Schlappen.


----------



## slang (28. November 2012)

Das dieser Reflektorenkram aber auch nen Sicherheitsgewinn ist, wenn die Kids in dieser Jahreszeit mal nach 16.00 Uhr unterwegs sind, scheint hier keinen zu interessieren.

Überhaupt, gibts eigentlich in der Schule keine Fahrradprüfung mehr? Mit so nem Rad wär man da damals durchgefallen.

Ich finde dass Kinderräder ohne Strassenverkehrstauglichkeit vom Markt genommen gehören.
Cleane Optik ist schick, aber irgendwo hörts auch auf.


----------



## nextfriday (28. November 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Das dieser Reflektorenkram aber auch nen Sicherheitsgewinn ist, wenn die Kids in dieser Jahreszeit mal nach 16.00 Uhr unterwegs sind, scheint hier keinen zu interessieren.
> 
> Überhaupt, gibts eigentlich in der Schule keine Fahrradprüfung mehr? Mit so nem Rad wär man da damals durchgefallen.
> 
> ...



Die Anforderungen an die Bikes der Kids sind bei der Fahrradprüfung tatsächlich nicht mehr so streng wie früher. Bei meinem Sohn hat die hälfte seiner Klasse die Prüfung auf Mtbs mit Batteriebeleuchtung absolviert, ohne das der Onkel Schutzman gemeckert hat. Aber Recht hast du, Sicherheit ist grade an den Rädern der Zwerge das A &O.

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kris. (28. November 2012)

Aber nur wenn es das einzige Rad vom Nachwuchs ist.
Das Alter spielt dabei eigentlich keine Rolle, ich würd mich auch nicht auf meinem MTB in den Berufverkehr wagen, dafür sind mit die Autofahrer teilweise einfach zu blöd und blind...


----------



## wiehenrenner (28. November 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Das dieser Reflektorenkram aber auch nen Sicherheitsgewinn ist, wenn die Kids in dieser Jahreszeit mal nach 16.00 Uhr unterwegs sind, scheint hier keinen zu interessieren.
> 
> Überhaupt, gibts eigentlich in der Schule keine Fahrradprüfung mehr? Mit so nem Rad wär man da damals durchgefallen.
> 
> ...


 

Es kommt darauf an wie das Rad genutzt wird. Mein Sohn ist 5 Jahre alt. Da würde ich den auch nicht mit Beleuchtung um diese Jahreszeit im dunkeln auf die Strasse lassen. Das Cube ist für Ihn kein Alltagsbike sondern ein Spiel und Sportgerät, das er genau in 2 Situationen benutzt. 1. Wenn er vor unserem Haus auf der gegenüberliegenden Wiese rumspringen mag, oder 2. wenn er mit mir zusammen in das direkt gegenüberliegende Wiehengebirge fährt. Beides nur unter Tageslicht. Da der Kurze mit dem Bock schon recht heftig rumspringt würde sich das Reflektorenzeugs eh recht schnell verabschieden. Für alle anderen Dinge hat er noch ein Puky im Keller stehen.
Im übrigen wenn Du das Thema anreisst, lass und doch mal in allen Benutzeralben gucken wer da Reflektoren am Bike hat. Auch Erwachsene können mal im Dunkeln übersehen werden..... Das ist genauso, wenn Die Familien Sonntags immer ne Radtour machen und die besorgten Eltern den Kindern die Helme aufstecken und selber ohnn durch die Gegend düsen 

Edith: Kris war schneller und hats auf den Punkt gebracht ;-)


----------



## poekelz (28. November 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Ich finde dass Kinderräder ohne Strassenverkehrstauglichkeit vom Markt genommen gehören.
> Cleane Optik ist schick, aber irgendwo hörts auch auf.



Na da ist der Slango jetzt auch ein Opfer der zunehmenden Radikalisierung in der Gesellschaft geworden Siedel doch nach Österreich über, da ist pauschal alles verboten was nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt ist 

Anstatt erstmal zu fragen, ob das Radl überhaupt für den tägl. Schulweg genutzt werden soll, ober nur um mit Papa bei Tageslicht im Wald zu spielen - nee gleich pauschal verteufeln - verboten, verhaftet, bestraft 

Ich glaube jeder der hier Kinder hat, ist sich seiner Verantwortung und der Notwendigkeit von entsprechenden Sicherheitsdingen (Reflektoren, Licht, Kleidung, etc.) in der "dunklen Jahreszeit" absolut bewusst, da bedarf es sicherlich nicht des Herrn Oberlehrer....

Sorry das musste einfach raus, sonst wär mir der Kopf geplatzt


----------



## slang (28. November 2012)

Aber hallo, hier wird ja gleich mächtig zurück geschossen 

Gut, das Kinder heutzutage schon nen Zweitrad haben, habe ich nicht bedacht. War bei mir damals nicht so. 

Hauptsache ihr kriegts geregelt, darauf zu achten welches Bike der Lütte morgens aus der Garage schiebt. 

Ich wüsste, welches ich genommen hätte , wenn ich son Cube und ein schnödes  mit Blechen und Dynamo da stehen gehabt hätte. 

Mein Alltagsrad ist mit Beleuchtung und etc ausgestattet. Meine Spassräder nicht 

Ich behaupte aber mal, etwas Erfahrung zu haben, und zu wissen wo im Strassenverkehr die Gefahren liegen. Und mich entsprechend zu verhalten. Ob Kinder das immer so können?

poekelz, locker bleiben, ich hab die Schule früher auch gehasst

Surfjunks Bub ist ja wohl älter als 5? Weil sonst wär das Cube doch etwas viel auf Zuwachs gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (28. November 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Aber hallo, hier wird ja gleich mächtig zurück geschossen
> 
> Gut, das Kinder heutzutage schon nen Zweitrad haben, habe ich nicht bedacht. War bei mir damals nicht so.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry Slango da interpretierst Du aber ne Menge rein. Ich denke wie Poekelz schon sagt, jeder wird wohl für seine Kinder verantwortlich handeln. Nein ein Zweitrad hatte ich damals auch nicht, aber unsere Eltern hatten auch sicher kein Rad zum Preis eines gebrauchten Kleinwagens, so ändern sich die Zeiten. 
Und Surfjunks kurzer kann sehr wohl mit 5 auf das 200er steigen, meiner hat es mit Anfang 5 bekommen, und es passte sehr gut.


----------



## slang (28. November 2012)

Was meinst du mit interpretieren?
Ich will niemanden hier Verantwortungslosigkeit unterstellen, aber dieses "cleanen" kam mir vorhin etwas viel vor. Deshalb mein Kommentar.


----------



## slang (28. November 2012)

K_star,

wie macht man Sinn? Hast du da nen Rezept?


----------



## wiehenrenner (28. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn man auf den vorherigen post antwortet, dann macht zitieren ja sowas von keinen sinn.


 
Und ganz ehrlich Du machst insgesamt keinen Sinn


----------



## nextfriday (28. November 2012)

Man man, seit ihr empfindlich

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## slang (28. November 2012)

word


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (28. November 2012)

Wieso empfindlich, ich konnte Slangos Sichtweise nicht verstehen, und habe ihm die Sache aus meiner Sicht erklärt. Aber wenn dann wieder der Forenkasper aus der Kiste hüpft schwillt mir der Kamm .....


----------



## poekelz (28. November 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Aber wenn dann wieder der Forenkasper aus der Kiste hüpft schwillt mir der Kamm .....


----------



## slang (28. November 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Aber wenn dann wieder der Forenkasper aus der Kiste hüpft schwillt mir der Kamm .....



Drückt das dann nicht unterm Helm? Oder fährst du völlig verantwortungslos gar ohne?


----------



## nextfriday (28. November 2012)

Ich glaube dies ist mal wieder der falsche Fred für diese Debatte, aber ich glaube K_Star sitzt jetzt vor seinem Rechner und grinst sich einen, weil ihr euch aufregt

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## crossboss (28. November 2012)

Immer die Kinderlosen die Alles besser wissen(zu glauben träumen)

Entspannt euch mal wieder, wir die hier fast Alle Kinder haben, wissen schon ganz was zu tun ist ,danke! Für die Belehrung und Sinn freie und unerwünschte Aufklärung!

Guckt mal in Impressionen, so entspannt man heute


----------



## Ehrenfeld (28. November 2012)

Neue kleine Spaßknipse für alles Mögliche


----------



## crossboss (28. November 2012)

coole Kamera

Unten hab ich mal gerade den neuen breiten Snytace  DH montiert


----------



## Surfjunk (28. November 2012)

So auch mal vorm Pc jetzt.

Also ich habe 2 Jungs.
Der eine ist 8 und hat das Speci Hotrock in 24", ohne Blinkies.
Warum?
Weil meine Sohn damit nicht im dunkeln fährt und zur Schule gebracht wird.
Das ist ein reines Spassgerät.

Der andere ist 4 und fährt auch nicht im dunklen und muss auch nicht alleine in den Kindergarten fahren 
Ist also auch reines Spassgerät.
Der fährt jetzt schon seit eine halben Jahr auf seinen Pucky Elch in der selben Größe.
Aber so ein Ding ist ja im Gelände total überfordert.
Wir hatte sogar schon den ersten DH Sturz, natürlich mit Helm.

Grundsätzlich finde ich aber Beleuchtung usw. an Kinderfahrräder die im Straßenverkehr genutzt werden sehr wichtig!

Sollten wir also mal anfangen nicht mehr im Wald damit zu fahren .... ach was ein Quatsch!
Wer fährt den mit dem Rad freiwillig auf der Strasse 

Dann kann ich mir ja gleich ein RR kaufen!


----------



## slang (28. November 2012)

So, dann hat uns das Thema ja jetzt über den ganzen Tag gebracht, alles ist gesagt und es kann langsam abgehakt werden 



PS:Und Rennrad fahren macht durchaus Spaß, probiers mal aus


----------



## the_Shot (28. November 2012)

Klasse Beute Jungs!:thumbup:

Ich hab auch mal wieder was







Ach ja, Bilder vom neuen alten Rad kommen auch noch

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (28. November 2012)

ohhh...ein neues Fichten Moped


----------



## kris. (28. November 2012)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Neue kleine Spaßknipse für alles Mögliche


 

Aah... der Foren-Fotograf meldet sich. 
Viel Spaß damit! 
@_the_shot_ Schon die Reflektoren abgemacht?! *duw*


----------



## slang (28. November 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Schon die Reflektoren abgemacht?! *duw*



Wo ist das Faust Smiliy

Shoti. und wie kommt der Motor jetzt ans Liteville??


----------



## Surfjunk (28. November 2012)

Als Liteviller fährt man nicht auf vorhanden Trails!
Da macht man sich selber welche....


----------



## slang (28. November 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Als Liteviller fährt man nicht auf vorhanden Trails!
> Da macht man sich selber welche....



Vielen Dank für die Bionicon Kefü. Wenn auch über den Umweg über The_Shot


----------



## nextfriday (28. November 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Klasse Beute Jungs!:thumbup:
> 
> Ich hab auch mal wieder was
> 
> ...



Fiskars Klappsäge war gestern, heute kommt Makita in den Rucksack

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## the_Shot (28. November 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Bionicon Kefü. Wenn auch über den Umweg über The_Shot



Die kam allerdings vom Pökelz

Surf, ich geb Dir Recht:thumbup:, ich werd die Tage mal n bisschen roden gehn

Leider nur hinter der Firma zwecks Parkplatzvergrößerung.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## slang (28. November 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Die kam allerdings vom Pökelz



Schei..e!!
Hätt nicht geglaubt, das es hier mehrere Liteviller gibt


----------



## Surfjunk (28. November 2012)

Ich war schon etwas verwirrt....


....kommt bei mir aber öfters vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (28. November 2012)

Next, sone hübsche kleine Säge hab ich auch noch

Die Makita ist leider etwas zu schwer um se im Rucksack spazieren zu fahrn. Wäre ansonsten ne Überlegung wert

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nico Laus (28. November 2012)

Ich hätte noch Bremsleitungen zu kürzen. Also wenn du mal mit der Säge vorbeikommen könntest...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (28. November 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Aah... der Foren-Fotograf meldet sich.
> Viel Spaß damit!


Merci  wird aber wirklich nur eine absolute Allroundcam, kommt sensortechnisch nicht wirklich an DSLR-Equipment dran. Dafür können Blende 1.4 und 24mm WW schonmal überzeugen 
Erster Eindruck ist sehr gut...


----------



## crossboss (29. November 2012)

neues Männerspielzeug geordert


----------



## tommi101 (29. November 2012)

Ah..die soll bei mir auch noch rein. Wo gibt es die denn gerade zum sozialverträglichen Preis? 
Soll die ins neue Votec?


----------



## freetourer (29. November 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> neues Männerspielzeug geordert
> [/url]



doch keine lux ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (29. November 2012)

@ jörg:

gute wahl
ich  meine lyrik...


----------



## Surfjunk (29. November 2012)

Die Post war da


----------



## crossboss (29. November 2012)

Yo, die kommt erst mal als 160er ins Votec und ist ja auch für andere Enduroprojekte zu gebrauchen. Die Durolux hat mir Gewichtsmäßig noch etwas zuviel Speck drauf, auch wenns nur 100 Gramm sind.Ansonsten von den Fahrleistungen selbst  ist die Suntou  sicher Klasse. Das Votec soll ja deutlich unter 14 Kg bleiben. Ziel liegt bei 13,5 KG an mit robusten Parts.



tommi101 schrieb:


> Ah..die soll bei mir auch noch rein. Wo gibt es die denn gerade zum sozialverträglichen Preis?
> Soll die ins neue Votec?


----------



## freetourer (29. November 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Die Post war da



Viel zu schwer. 


TOP - hatte ich auch mal ein Jahr in Gebrauch - trotz einiger Felsaufsetzer hat der Bash gehalten


----------



## Nico Laus (29. November 2012)

Schade XBoss,  jetzt müssen wir auf Erfahrungen aus erster Hand verzichten.  Dabei hielt ich dich für so selbstlos und mutig.


----------



## freetourer (29. November 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Yo, die kommt erst mal als 160er ins Votec und ist ja auch für andere Enduroprojekte zu gebrauchen. Die Durolux hat mir Gewichtsmäßig noch etwas zuviel Speck drauf, auch wenns nur 100 Gramm sind.Ansonsten von den Fahrleistungen selbst  ist die Suntou  sicher Klasse. Das Votec soll ja deutlich unter 14 Kg bleiben. Ziel liegt bei 13,5 KG an mit robusten Parts.



http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-4811/rock-shox-federgabel-lyrik-rc2-dh

Lux RC2 ohne TAD wiegt 2200g inkl. Q-Lock und Schaft ungekürzt

Macht also lediglich 38g Unterschied 

- LUX steifer (entsprechende Messungen in den Magazin nachzulesen), 

- durchdachtere Achse (keine einseitige Klemmung und kein Gewinde im Casting) - bei Naben ev. aufpassen, falls die Achse der Nabe eine Stufe hat

- leider schlechtere Lackqualität 

- Umbau des Federweges easy Hin-und-Her möglich

Bin selber begeisterter Lyrik - Nutzer seit 2006 in allen möglichen Varianten gewesen. 

Zur Luftvariante der Lyrik MiCo ist die LUX mit RC2 mittlerweile eine ernstzunehmende Alternative


----------



## JENSeits (29. November 2012)

Den Bash kutschiere ich hier auch schon seit nem Jahr durch die Weltgeschichte. Hat mir in Winterberg beim Enduro gute Dienste geleistet! Ist allerdings recht schwer - aber erfüllt super was er soll. Felsen können ihm nichts anhaben  Hält mehr aus als die Kurbel -- leg es besser nicht drauf an  
Habe da so meine Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Ich hab mir mal nen Adapter vom 1.Lehrjahr machen lassen, damit ich die Lampe für die Nightrides einfach auf das GoPro Klebepad bekomme - wesentlich angenehmer 
Ab Dienstag kann es dann losgehen.


----------



## Surfjunk (29. November 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Die Post war da



Ups ich sehe gerade da hat sich der Fehlerteufel eingemischt.
Ich wundere mich schon warum ihr denn alle als schwer bezeichnet 

Das hier ist der richtig






_
Technische Daten:

Einsatzbereich: MTB, All Mountain
Material: Aluminium 
Abstufung: 32, 36, 40 Zähne 
Lochkreis: 104mm (4-Arm)

Features:

- aus superstabilem, dickem, wärmebehandeltem Aluminium gefertigt
- schützt mittleres und kleines Kettenblatt vor Stößen
- spezielle CNC-Ausfräsungen sorgen für Gewichtsersparnis von etwa 25%
- in unterschiedlichen Farben und Größen erhältlich

Lieferumfang:

- 1 x Kettenblattschutzring / Bashguard Race Face Light

Gewicht:

-white / 36 Zähne : *78 g**
_


----------



## the_Shot (29. November 2012)

Soo Leutz, wie gestern angekündigt, Bilders von meiner neuen Trail- und Tourenfräse
































Fahrfertige 12,43 Kilos, ich freu mich!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Surfjunk (29. November 2012)

Ja....  

Liteville Basher Modus ON* 

Na ist dem Kleinen Kalt oder warum steht der vorm Ofen?
Der Bash viiiiiiel zu schwer....
Speichen nicht sauber....
Die Kette hat auch nen Knick....
So viele Unterlegscheiben am Bremssattel, muss das den sein, völlig übertrieben und das Gewicht...

Liteville Basher Modus OFF* 

Geiles Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (29. November 2012)

schickes Teil, jetzt müssen wier nur mal wieder fahren


----------



## the_Shot (29. November 2012)

Also,
- jo, die kleine friert im Keller
- die Speichen sind schmutzig, weil ich geschlampert hab beim putzen
- die Kette hat nen Knick wegen der C Guide
- das Gewicht bekomm ich durch ein wenig tuning noch unter zwölf


 ich dank Dir Surf

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## poekelz (29. November 2012)

Der Rahmen gefällt mir 

Stimmig aufgebaut Shoti - Chapeaux  und schon recht leicht, aber was soll der Bash auf nem Allmountain? 

Carbon Lenker vom Weihnachtsmann und die Contis mit Milch montieren, dann klappts auch mit der 11 vorm Komma!


----------



## wiehenrenner (29. November 2012)

Hey Sascha, schick ist es geworden! 

Schade nur das es Sonntag vor dem Ofen stehen bleiben muss..... *duw*


----------



## the_Shot (29. November 2012)

@ Frank, danke für die Blumen der Bash ist noch vom Spicy übrig geblieben. Du weißt ja wie ich fahre, da braucht man ein wenig Schutz, unten rum

@ Chris, ja schade mit Sonntag

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mountain77 (29. November 2012)

Schick, willkommen in der LV-Gemeinde!


----------



## crossboss (29. November 2012)

@ feetour Zwischen lyrik und Suntour habe ich im Freeridetest irgendwas von 100 Gramm gelesen, wird wohl stimmen oder ?! Die Presse sagt doch immer die WahrheitDie Lürik fand ich auch immer schon recht geil


----------



## kris. (29. November 2012)

Nice! 

Nur die grünen Ventilkappen fallen etwas aus dem Farbschema.


----------



## crossboss (29. November 2012)

Bashmodus on: Is dat Leivoll net nen Muschibike da oben?!
Bashmodus Off

Aber ich mags auch leiden Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (29. November 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> @ feetour Zwischen lyrik und Suntour habe ich im Freeridetest irgendwas von 100 Gramm gelesen, wird wohl stimmen oder ?! Die Presse sagt doch immer die WahrheitDie Lürik fand ich auch immer schon recht geil



sagt die Presse sicher nicht. 

Die knapp 40 Gramm passen schon - vorausgesetzt man vergleicht auch vergleichbare Modelle.

Lyrik ist sicher geil - keine Frage.

Ich dachte nur, falls Du am ICB auf 27,5 wechseln willst geht´s halt ja mit der LUX.


----------



## Sado-Uwe (29. November 2012)

Moin ! 

Zwar kein neues Bike - aber ein paar Sachen für die kalten Tage:
Polar-Buff + Pearl_Izumi Handschuhe:




de Marchi Trägerhose (aus dem Canyon-Outlet):




Vaude Posta III Softshell:




de Marchi Langarm-Jersey (auch aus dem Canyon-Outlet - mit leichten Lagerspuren/Farbunterschieden, aber das verwäscht sich sicher. Aber günstig war's:








Und Spank Spike Flat's. Bin kein Klick-Fahrer und war bisher mit den Wendepedalen PDM-324 unterwegs. Aber da störte mich, das man immer die falsche Pedalseite erwischte:













Es soll jetzt ja schön kalt werden - da werde ich das mal am Wochenende testen.

Tschüß 

  Sado-Uwe


----------



## wiehenrenner (30. November 2012)

Hey Uwe, die gleichen Pedalen müssten heute so um 14 Uhr auch bei mir eintreffen


----------



## crossboss (30. November 2012)

@ Free 
Naja man kann Alles kaufen und auch verkaufen , wenn die Pläne sich einmal ändern. Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit der Lyrik waren auch schon gut. Ok der Preis wäre nen echtes Argument. Aber ich habe die 2013er für 689 Öcken ,das ist ok! Gut 200 mehr als die vergleichbare Sun.Hast du eigentlich die Version mit High und Low Druckstufenregulierung, denn die wurde mit der Ly DH verglichen, in  (2165 g zu 2257 g bei Sun)*Quelle Bike 10. 2012.*




freetourer schrieb:


> sagt die Presse sicher nicht.
> 
> Die knapp 40 Gramm passen schon - vorausgesetzt man vergleicht auch vergleichbare Modelle.
> 
> ...


----------



## freetourer (30. November 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> @ Free
> Naja man kann Alles kaufen und auch verkaufen , wenn die Pläne sich einmal ändern. Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit der Lyrik waren auch schon gut. Ok der Preis wäre nen echtes Argument. Aber ich habe die 2013er für 689 Öcken ,das ist ok! Gut 200 mehr als die vergleichbare Sun.Hast du eigentlich die Version mit High und Low Druckstufenregulierung, denn die wurde mit der Ly DH verglichen, in  (2165 g zu 2257 g bei Sun)*Quelle Bike 10. 2012.*



Yepp - habe die mit High- und Lowspeed Druckstufe. Allerdings die TAD-Version. Sollte knapp 2400g wiegen. Kann ich beim nächsten Ausbau mal wiegen.

Die LUX ohne Absenkung wird eigentlich mit 2200g gewogen. Allerdings empfinde ich bei einer 160er Gabel das Gewicht nicht als das Hauptargument.

Mit Deiner Lyrik (ist doch die RC2DH) wirst Du sicher Spaß haben - zur Not lässt die sich ja easy auf Coil umbauen.

Über eine vernünftige Schmierung selfmade würde ich an Deiner Stelle noch nachdenken.


----------



## nippelspanner (30. November 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Bashmodus on: Is dat Leivoll net nen Muschibike da oben?!
> Bashmodus Off



Ich vermute mal eher Winterbike zum Runterrocken und dann im Frühjahr Entsorgen.
Ist ja "nur" ein LV.
Oder im Bikemarkt verwerten.
Habe neulich irgendwo gelesen, Poekelz macht das mit seinen runtergenudelten Rahmen auch immer so...! 


Nein, gefällt natürlich! 
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (30. November 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal eher Winterbike zum Runterrocken und dann im Frühjahr Entsorgen.
> Ist ja "nur" ein LV.
> Oder im Bikemarkt verwerten.
> Habe neulich irgendwo gelesen, Poekelz macht das mit seinen runtergenudelten Rahmen auch immer so...!
> ...


----------



## chucki_bo (30. November 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Hey Uwe, die gleichen Pedalen müssten heute so um 14 Uhr auch bei mir eintreffen



Ich bin auch gerade bei einer Spank-Bestellung ! Aber ich sag nicht was...


----------



## freetourer (30. November 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal eher Winterbike zum Runterrocken und dann im Frühjahr Entsorgen.
> Ist ja "nur" ein LV.
> Oder im Bikemarkt verwerten.
> Habe neulich irgendwo gelesen, Poekelz macht das mit seinen runtergenudelten Rahmen auch immer so...!
> ...





Macht doch jeder Leidviller so.


----------



## the_Shot (30. November 2012)

Ich seh schon, Ihr habt mich jetzt besonders lieb

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wiehenrenner (30. November 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gerade bei einer Spank-Bestellung ! Aber ich sag nicht was...


 
Schei** Herdentrieb!  Aber bei mir kommen die eh nur an den Bergpanzer


----------



## discordius (30. November 2012)

Dank eBay und Bikemarkt sogar bezahlbar, aber leider nur in silber. Muss noch überlegen, ob ich einen Spider für XX-Kettenblätter mit Lochkreis 120/80 anschaffe und meine alten X.7-Kettenblätter weiter verwende, oder ob ich mir einen BOR Spider mit 104/64 Lochkreis suche und die kleinere Kettenblätter mit 38/24 kaufe.


----------



## Surfjunk (30. November 2012)

Die Post war da


----------



## crossboss (30. November 2012)

Orkan: Und dein schöner roter Face Raceschade sah sehr gut aus fand ich.

Und Sascha, bei *Leuchtville *würde mich  nur stören, wenn überhaupt, dass der noch nen 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft braucht. Aber du musst ja  jetzt selbst auch noch Lite werden,sonst nehmen se Dir das Teil wieder weg. Ich glaub Körperfett unter 8 % ist gerade noch erlaubt.


----------



## Surfjunk (30. November 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Orkan: Und dein schöner roter Face Raceschade sah sehr gut aus fand ich.



Jörg in Verbindung mit dem Roten Vorbau war mir das To Much.

  @nippelspanner;

Willst du denn roten haben?


----------



## crossboss (30. November 2012)

ähm verstehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (30. November 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Und Sascha, bei *Leuchtville *würde mich  nur stören, wenn überhaupt, dass der noch nen 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft braucht. Aber du musst ja  jetzt selbst auch noch Lite werden,sonst nehmen se Dir das Teil wieder weg. Ich glaub Körperfett unter 8 % ist gerade noch erlaubt.



sprach der 150Kg Fleischberg

Klug*******rmodus "on"

Da das 301 bereits über ein Oversize Steuerrohr verfügt, könnt ich auch theoretisch die Totem aus meinem Demo in 1.5" fahrn. Mit entsprechendem Steuersatz versteht sich. Die Geo wär geschlimmbessert, aber möglich.

Klug*******rmodus "off"



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## chucki_bo (30. November 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Schei** Herdentrieb!  Aber bei mir kommen die eh nur an den Bergpanzer



Nein, keine Pedalen....


----------



## Surfjunk (30. November 2012)

Dann sind's wohl Laufräder.


----------



## Nico Laus (30. November 2012)

Viele bunte Sticker fürs Bike


----------



## chucki_bo (30. November 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Dann sind's wohl Laufräder.



Nöhöö.


----------



## poekelz (1. Dezember 2012)

Der 1 Meter Lenker - endlich


----------



## Surfjunk (1. Dezember 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Der 1 Meter Lenker - endlich



Meinst du mich oder Jörg?

Der neue ist sogar 2cm kürzer als der alte.


----------



## chucki_bo (1. Dezember 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Der 1 Meter Lenker - endlich



Insiderwissen.....  tststs


----------



## chucki_bo (1. Dezember 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Meinst du mich oder Jörg?
> 
> Der neue ist sogar 2cm kürzer als der alte.



Frank. meinte mich....

der Spank Subrosa Lenker und Oozy Vorbau sollten heute im Postfach liegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mich auch anstecken lassen: Tubeless Kit für meine Notubes:


----------



## Surfjunk (1. Dezember 2012)

Da rüsten die Reesbergbiker aber schwer auf.

Neuen Trail im Wiehen gefunden oder was


----------



## crossboss (1. Dezember 2012)

@ Sascha
Nö nur 98 kg! Alles nur Gehirn und Muckis aber ich liege doch bei knapp 14 % Körperfett ich finde das geht gerade noch  i.o. ......wo liegst du Sascha?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Achso ok, der hat nen 1.5 Röhrchen, dann geht natürlich alles rein. Sah neben Dir immer so zierlich und schlank aus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Warum hast du dann nicht besser gleich nen tapared Schaft genommen und den Steuersatz umgebaut mit nem Kit. Die Bremssteifigkeit erhöht sich enorm bei der 32er Forke.

@ All 
Tubeless ist aus eigener Erfahrung  meistens klasse. Außer man zerstört den Reifen total und einem spritzt die Milch um die Ohren. Rollt super aber der Normalreifen wird minimal instabiler ohne Schlauch.


----------



## crossboss (1. Dezember 2012)

Meinen 800er Lenker habe ich zwischenzeitlich  wieder gegen nen 760er Syntace getauscht. Man kommt ja sonst kaum zwischen eng stehenden Bäumen durch


----------



## chucki_bo (1. Dezember 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Da rüsten die Reesbergbiker aber schwer auf.
> 
> Neuen Trail im Wiehen gefunden oder was



ich hoffe, dass ich in 2-3 Jahren soweit bin, dass ich das erste Mal unter Deiner Anleitung im Deister mitfahren kann. Bis dahin will ich aber lieber noch basics üben.


----------



## Surfjunk (1. Dezember 2012)

Hoffen wir das nicht alle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (1. Dezember 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> @ Sascha
> Nö nur 98 kg! Alles nur Gehirn und Muckis aber ich liege doch bei knapp 14 % Körperfett ich finde das geht gerade noch  i.o. ......wo liegst du Sascha?



Gehirn? Merkt man zwischenzeitlich nicht viel von

Mein Körperfettanteil ist mir völlig Latte, ich sorge lediglich für ein ausgeglichenes Verhältnis zwischen Schwungmasse und Größe



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flying_Elvis (2. Dezember 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Mein Körperfettanteil ist mir völlig Latte, ich sorge lediglich für ein ausgeglichenes Verhältnis zwischen Schwungmasse und Größe



Ich bin auch nicht zu dick, vielleicht etwas zu kurz für mein Gewicht


----------



## Flying_Elvis (2. Dezember 2012)

Freitag runtergesetzt auf 29,90 beim Decathlon. Da konnte ich nicht wiederstehen


----------



## 230691 (2. Dezember 2012)

Für Nightrides gewappnet 
Um genug Licht kommt man jetzt ja nicht mehr drum rum...


----------



## crossboss (2. Dezember 2012)

Wie du Pellwurst beleidigst mich , dann ist s mit Deinem Gehirn auch nicht so weit her


----------



## the_Shot (2. Dezember 2012)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## crossboss (2. Dezember 2012)

forget it


----------



## tommi101 (2. Dezember 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> Für Nightrides gewappnet
> Um genug Licht kommt man jetzt ja nicht mehr drum rum...



Und...schon getestet und zufrieden mit der Ausleuchtung der MJ-872?  Brauche auch noch ne neue Helm-Funzel, mein 808er Chinaböller tuts nicht mehr. Aufm Lenker hab ich ne Hope V4, robustes Teil.
 Die Entscheidung fällt irgendwie nicht leichter je mehr man im Lampenforum liest


----------



## 230691 (2. Dezember 2012)

Also getestet habe ich sie im Wald noch nicht. Nur die Sporadischen Spielereien im Garten und vom Balkon aus^^
Das Leuchtbild ist sehr Homogen und gefällt mir echt gut.
Sie leuchtet nicht unbedingt weit, dafür aber halt breit - mMn sehr angenehm als Lenkerlampe.
Auf den Helm kommt sie mir nicht. 
Akku zu groß, Lampenkopft zu groß (ok stöhnen auf hohem Niveau) und die Helmhalterung ist eher unpraktisch.

Für den Helm nehme ich meine Sigma Karma Evo
Lampe an sich kleiner und der Akku hat auch nur zwei Zellen statt 4


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (2. Dezember 2012)

Flying_Elvis schrieb:


> Freitag runtergesetzt auf 29,90 beim Decathlon. Da konnte ich nicht wiederstehen



Was ist das genau für einer? Für 30 Euro würd ich mir glatt auch einen zulegen, dann muss ich nichtmehr meinen Deuter Attack aufm Crosser tragen wenn ich mit dem unterwegs bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (3. Dezember 2012)

Heute mal den neuen gebrauchten Vorbau (Vorher 70mm & 7°, nu 50mm & 0°) an's Strive geflanscht.
Probefahrt zeigte: War ne gute Entscheidung! Wesentlich flinkererererer... 






Als nächstes sind dann wohl die Bremsen dran.

Nein, das Bike steht nicht in der Küche... 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## wiehenrenner (3. Dezember 2012)

Darf ich fragen warum Du die Bremsen tauschen magst?


----------



## Surfjunk (3. Dezember 2012)

Tier schrieb:


> Als nächstes sind dann wohl die Bremsen dran.
> 
> Nein, das Bike steht nicht in der Küche...
> 
> ...





wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen warum Du die Bremsen tauschen magst?



Bin ja auch Avid weg aus den bekannten Problemen. 
Probiert mal Shimano XT ICE Tec. 
Preis Leistung Super und richtig standfest.


----------



## criscross (3. Dezember 2012)

dann probier mal ne Code R


----------



## Tier (3. Dezember 2012)

Bin noch nicht 100% sicher ob ich tauschen werde.
Die hintere Elixir zickt seit kurzem ziemlich rum.
Quietscht, Bremsleistung mager (kein Öl auf der Scheibe) und der Druckpunkt wandert nicht reproduzierbar umher. 
Ist nichtmal so das ich erst pumpen müsste damit sich Bremsdruck aufbaut.
Eher so als ob man man zwischen den Bremsungen an einer Druckpunkt-Verstellschraube rumschraubt. 
Bei dem was man so über die Elixir liest, habe ich eigentlich auch keine allzugroßen Ambitionen daran rumzudoktorn.

Schau'n wir mal...die Shimano Zee soll ja vom P/L-Verhältnis Top und zudem sehr wartungsarm/freundlich sein.

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Flying_Elvis (3. Dezember 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Was ist das genau für einer? Für 30 Euro würd ich mir glatt auch einen zulegen, dann muss ich nichtmehr meinen Deuter Attack aufm Crosser tragen wenn ich mit dem unterwegs bin.




Camelbak Rogue racing red/charcoal 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## kris. (3. Dezember 2012)

Tier schrieb:


> Nein, das Bike steht nicht in der Küche...



Ach, erzähl nich...


----------



## stoppelhopper (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich probier jetzt mal nen bisschen mehr Federweg. Nein, ist nicht vom Lkw gefallen 






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## the_Shot (3. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> mit meinen avids habe ich eigentlich keine probleme.
> 
> mit meiner entlüftungsmethode habe ich zudem immer einen super druckpunkt.



Seit dem ich Avid fahre hab ich auch keine Probleme mehr. Meine Formulas waren ehr digital.

Kai, mich interessiert Deine Art zu entlüften, gern auch per PN, dankeschön.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (3. Dezember 2012)

Tier schrieb:


> Bin noch nicht 100% sicher ob ich tauschen werde.
> Die hintere Elixir zickt seit kurzem ziemlich rum.
> Quietscht, Bremsleistung mager (kein Öl auf der Scheibe) und der Druckpunkt wandert nicht reproduzierbar umher.
> Ist nichtmal so das ich erst pumpen müsste damit sich Bremsdruck aufbaut.
> ...


 
Ich habe an beiden Bikes ebenfalls Avids, und wirklich keinerlei Probleme. Beides sind wirklich stressfreie Bremsen. Die Elixir 4 am Pitch ist mir aber Zeitweise etwas schwach. Würde daher die 5er vom Scott an das Pitch hängen und mir ne Zee ans Scott schrauben. Einfach um mal ne andere zu probieren.
Aber ich denke bei deiner Trailmaschine solltest Du auch mit ner SLX oder XT gut auskommen, sind ja nochmal deutlich günstiger als die Zee, die ja eher ne reine Freeride / DH Bremse ist.


----------



## Surfjunk (3. Dezember 2012)

stoppelhopper schrieb:


> Ich probier jetzt mal nen bisschen mehr Federweg.



 Sehr Schick!


----------



## the_Shot (3. Dezember 2012)

stoppelhopper schrieb:


> Ich probier jetzt mal nen bisschen mehr Federweg. Nein, ist nicht vom Lkw gefallen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 klasse Teil, viel Spaß damit

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## chucki_bo (4. Dezember 2012)

Eine Lenkstange und so ne Rohrschelle als Verbindung von Stange zum Fahrrad...





Jetzt übe ich fleißig auf den Kammwegen des Wiehen das MTB-Fahren


----------



## poekelz (4. Dezember 2012)

Hab ich nen falschen Kalender oder was 

Weihnachten ist doch erst in 2 1/2 Wochen


----------



## kris. (4. Dezember 2012)

sowas dachte ich mir auch grad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (4. Dezember 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Jetzt übe ich fleißig auf den Kammwegen des Wiehen das MTB-Fahren


 
Aber bitte nur unter fachkundiger Anleitung! 
Ich könnte Dir anbieten die orangenen Pylonen meines Sohnes mit in den Wald zu bringen, damit du dort Slalom fahren und deine Kurventechnik verbessern kannst! 

P.S. schöne Lenkstange!


----------



## chucki_bo (4. Dezember 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Aber bitte nur unter fachkundiger Anleitung!
> Ich könnte Dir anbieten die orangenen Pylonen meines Sohnes mit in den Wald zu bringen, damit du dort Slalom fahren und deine Kurventechnik verbessern kannst!
> 
> P.S. schöne Lenkstange!



 geil, DANKE!


----------



## crossboss (4. Dezember 2012)

Hey Markus sehr geiler Frame, frohe Weihnachten, hättest wenigstens bis zum Nikolaus warten können, damit wir alle wissen dass du richtig artig warst. Was kommt denn dran ans Gravity Bike?
Gruß Jörg


----------



## crossboss (4. Dezember 2012)

zu den Avids:
ich kann nur für die Mittelklasse *Elixier 7 *sprechen, die ich ebenfalls schon Top fand. In 1 Jahr keine Probleme damit und super standfest. Keine Entlüftungsprobleme mit der 2012er Version die ich fuhr.

Die neue *Formula  RX *am Votec hat aber deutlich mehr Biss und insgesamt  etwas mehr Power.


----------



## Nico Laus (5. Dezember 2012)

Geiles Session! Bin auf den Aufbau gespannt!


----------



## Domme02 (5. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> oh, nen carbonfully.
> 
> habsch auch BILD17url]



Das wird ne Rakete und beschleunigen kannst DU es eh...


----------



## ohneworte (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab da mal was Neues aus OWL mitgebracht!


----------



## criscross (5. Dezember 2012)

hatten die keine Kette in OWL ?


----------



## ohneworte (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich brauche sowieso noch ein anderes Schaltwerk und dann muss auch eine andere Kette rauf. Also haben wir sie erst einmal weggelassen.


----------



## Surfjunk (5. Dezember 2012)

Sehr Chic!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (6. Dezember 2012)

Yo......so als Laufrad


----------



## Xeleux (14. Dezember 2012)

So ... hier kommt die Ablösung meiner Reverb


----------



## RolfK (14. Dezember 2012)

Die hab ich auch immer noch im Hinterkopf. Was mir Sorgen macht, sind die empf. 90kg Maximalgewicht.


----------



## Xeleux (14. Dezember 2012)

Ach Quatsch... Eine gewisse Toleranz ist immer vorhanden!


----------



## criscross (14. Dezember 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Die hab ich auch immer noch im Hinterkopf. Was mir Sorgen macht, sind die empf. 90kg Maximalgewicht.


 

da biste doch nah dran


----------



## RolfK (15. Dezember 2012)

Xeleux schrieb:


> Ach Quatsch... Eine gewisse Toleranz ist immer vorhanden!



Naja, vielleicht riskiere ich es irgendwann.
Hast du bei deinem Cheetah eigentlich Befestigungspunkte für die Leitung der Sattelstütze? Meine Frau hat seit kurzem ein LadySpirit, das hat leider keine.





criscross schrieb:


> da biste doch nah dran



Aber knapp dabenen ist auch vorbei


----------



## Xeleux (15. Dezember 2012)

@RolfK
Nee... Ich werde die Leitung am Unterrohr lang führen. 
Und wie zufrieden ist Deine Frau mit dem Cheetah? Gerne auch per PN.


----------



## RolfK (15. Dezember 2012)

Sie ist sehr zufrieden. Sie fühlt sich pudelwohl mit der Geo und optisch sieht es sowieso super aus.


----------



## Xeleux (15. Dezember 2012)

Das überrascht mich jetzt nicht wirklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (15. Dezember 2012)

Wo wir zum probefahren bei Hrn. Nerrlinger waren, hat er mir ja das Enduro angeboten, bin dann aber vorsichtshalber doch mit meinem gefahren, bevor ich wieder schwach geworden wäre . 

Für die Reverb-Leitung hab ich von Rose nen 3'er Set Halter zum Aufkleben besorgt, wenn die noch weiss wären wie der Rahmen, würd das so gut wie gar nicht auffallen, das die nachgerüstet sind.


----------



## JENSeits (15. Dezember 2012)

So, bei mir gabs endlich mal was neues! Bremsbeläge


----------



## poekelz (15. Dezember 2012)

...ein paar warme Socken von Axo.


----------



## nextfriday (16. Dezember 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...ein paar warme Socken von Axo.



Das einzig Schöne daran, ist aber auch nur das Firmenlogo Gab es die nicht auch ohne Schottenkaro?


Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## nextfriday (16. Dezember 2012)

Thomas schrieb:


> Bei meinem Bike l"st sich immer die Schraube, die die linke Kurbel h"lt ???. Kann mir jemand einen guten Schraubensicherungslack empfehlen (ich habe UHU probiert, der war nix) Danke Tom



Ich beneide euch ja ein wenig darum, dass eure Ladys mit aufs Bike steigen. Meine :kotz: ja schon wenn der Weg vor ihr nur ansatz weise Steigung aufweist

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## poekelz (16. Dezember 2012)

nextfriday schrieb:


> Das einzig Schöne daran, ist aber auch nur das Firmenlogo Gab es die nicht auch ohne Schottenkaro?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2



Die passten so schön zu meiner karierten Buchse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (17. Dezember 2012)

Oh Mann, ich hab's doch getan. 

Für das S-Works habe ich mir eine Deville bestellt. 
Hoffentlich geht das mal gut.


----------



## poekelz (17. Dezember 2012)

...hoffentlich gleich ne 170er


----------



## crossboss (17. Dezember 2012)

feine Entscheidung ich habe den Service gescheut, ist aber vllt ja auch nur nen Gerücht der _öffentlichen Neidhammelfraktion_


----------



## the_Shot (17. Dezember 2012)

Schöne Forke:thumbup: berichte bitte, wenn Du sie hast, Dankeschön.

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## JENSeits (17. Dezember 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> nur nen Gerücht der _öffentlichen Neidhammelfraktion_


Leider nein 
Hoffentlich wird er nie gebraucht - viel Glück.


----------



## Surfjunk (17. Dezember 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...hoffentlich gleich ne 170er



Nein.

Für das was ich fahre reicht die 160, habe ich jetzt ja auch.
Dann gibt es die auch nur mit dem TRC in 170.
Da das keine Absenkung ist sondern nur eine art Verkürzung des Federweges  macht das für mich keinen Sinn.

Weniger in der Gabel was kaputt gehen kann


----------



## the_Shot (18. Dezember 2012)

Neue Beinkleider für die wärmere Jahreszeit






send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Zyran (18. Dezember 2012)

Dank der Hilfe von Surfjunk ist mein neues Bike fast fertig


----------



## RolfK (18. Dezember 2012)

Wow, sehr gelungen. Gratuliere


----------



## Zyran (18. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Blumen Rolfk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (18. Dezember 2012)

die gefällt die transe!

lediglich die rot eloxierten felgen passen farblich nicht so richtig.
aber schönheit follows funktion!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Nico Laus (18. Dezember 2012)

Interessantes Bike! Würde ich gerne mal probefahren. Nur die roten Parts sind nicht so meins. Schwarz fände ich stimmiger.


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde die Kombi roter Lenker und LRS sehr gelungen. 

Ihr müsst das mal in Live sehen, total knallig und nicht dieser Einheitsbrei schwarz oder Raw. 

Ich bn total heiß das Ding wo runter zu knallen!


----------



## Zyran (18. Dezember 2012)

War bei den Roten Felgen auch erst nicht sicher, aber mittlerweile gefällt es mir


----------



## Zyran (18. Dezember 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich bn total heiß das Ding wo runter zu knallen!



Bau deinen Carbonhobel fertig dann können ballern gehen. 

Gerne auch mit Bikewechsel


----------



## chucki_bo (18. Dezember 2012)

ich finde gerade die Farbkombi gut... 

Nur die Zugführung seitlich am Unterrohr ist nicht so meins....

Ansonsten auf den zu erhaschenden ersten Blick wohl nen
nettes AMplus Gefährt...

like

chucki_bo


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin ja mal auf den Vergleich Transe zu Spezi gespannt. 
Kann mir kaum vorstellen das man groß was merkt. 
Am We. Ist meins fertig. 
Dann machen Green Lake oder Deister.


----------



## kris. (18. Dezember 2012)

schwarze kurbel würde dem ganzen noch gut tun...


----------



## Nico Laus (18. Dezember 2012)

RaceFace in grün-elox wäre richtig abgefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (18. Dezember 2012)

ach so... und wenigstens den Spec Aufkleber ab bitte,  wenn Du DTSwiss auf der Felge draufstehen lassen möchtest


----------



## Zyran (18. Dezember 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> schwarze kurbel würde dem ganzen noch gut tun...



Ja daran haben wir auch schon gedacht. Kommt wahrscheinlich als nächstes.


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Dezember 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> schwarze kurbel würde dem ganzen noch gut tun...



Wir mussten ein wenig sein Cube fleddern um alle Teile zusammen zu bekommen. 
Die Kurbel verliert noch das 3 Blatt und bekommt dafür den schwarzen Bash von Race Face. Dann sieht das schon anders aus.


----------



## chris2305 (19. Dezember 2012)

Aber davon ist die Kurbel doch immer noch Alu, oder???


----------



## nippelspanner (19. Dezember 2012)

Zyran schrieb:


> Ja daran haben wir auch schon gedacht. Kommt wahrscheinlich als nächstes.



Ich würde sie erstx dranlassen und fahren!
Who cares ob silber oder schwarz?
Musst das Bike ja nicht in "Zeigt-her-eure-Enduros-Fred" stellen und dort von den "Experten" zerreißen lassen. 
Mir gefällt´s!


----------



## Zyran (19. Dezember 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Ich würde sie erstx dranlassen und fahren!
> Who cares ob silber oder schwarz?
> Musst das Bike ja nicht in "Zeigt-her-eure-Enduros-Fred" stellen und dort von den "Experten" zerreißen lassen.
> Mir gefällt´s!



Ja lass Ich auch, wenn der Geldbeutel dann mal wieder Luft hat kommen neue Teile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (19. Dezember 2012)

Hey Zyran , schon Bescherung, da ist dein Transe ja endlich. Schön Farbig das ganze. Rot ist zwar leicht gewagt mit orange aber das Hollandrad (oranje) soll ja hauptsächlich  Dir gefallenCooles Teil.
Frohes Fest Jörg


----------



## crossboss (19. Dezember 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal auf den Vergleich Transe zu Spezi gespannt.
> Kann mir kaum vorstellen das man groß was merkt.
> Am We. Ist meins fertig.
> Dann machen Green Lake oder Deister.



Orkan sag bitte nochmal im Fred Bescheid wann genau ihr da hin wollt, Wenn halbwegs Wetter ist, bin ich wieder mit dabei. Ich bin schon seit 2 Wochen nicht mehr mit dem Votec drassen gewesen


*neue *_*leck-Türe* k_am gerade mit der Post.........


----------



## nippelspanner (19. Dezember 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Orkan sag bitte nochmal im Fred Bescheid wann genau ihr da hin wollt, Wenn halbwegs Wetter ist, bin ich wieder mit dabei.



Dito!


----------



## Zyran (19. Dezember 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Hey Zyran , schon Bescherung da ist dein Transe ja endlich. Schön Farbig das ganze. Rot ist zwar leicht gewagt mit orange aber das Hollandrad (oranje) soll ja hauptsächlich  Dir gefallenCooles Teil. Sind das die Funworksräder über die wir geemailt haben?
> Frohes Fest Jörg



Hollandrad??? Gerneral Lee bitte!
Ne die Funworks Pasten von der Narbenbreite leider nicht. 
Das sind Orkan's Spezi. Laufräder.


----------



## crossboss (19. Dezember 2012)

nur wegen der Farbe


----------



## Surfjunk (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe mir ein neues Schloss für den Wand-Parkplatz gegönnt 

Bitte nicht auf den Rest des Bildes achten weil der Weihnachtsmann noch nicht da war.


----------



## chris2305 (21. Dezember 2012)

Schönes Schloß!


----------



## crossboss (21. Dezember 2012)

das schöne Schloß kann man aber freisägen und ausbauen


----------



## poekelz (21. Dezember 2012)

Den Schlüssel für das Schloss bringt dann der Weihnachtsmann


----------



## kris. (21. Dezember 2012)

ui, ein echter schloss-herr unter uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mir dann auch noch nen Specialized gegönnt. Singlespeed und 1x11 kann jeder!  





Übergangsweise mit meinem Golden Hope Spanner! ... weitere "Tuning"-Maßnahmen folgen.


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Dezember 2012)

Größe passt ja, aber die Farbe hebt sich stark von deinem Trikot ab


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht wirds noch neu lackiert. Matt-schwarz oder so und dann nen paar eloxierte Parts. S-WORKS Decals sind jedenfalls in der Mache.


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Dezember 2012)

Tuning ON!


----------



## 230691 (22. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schönes Bild


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. Dezember 2012)

Nach langem Hin und Her und der Qual der Wahl zwischen ner FSA K-Force Light, Race Face Next SL und einer Tune Smart Foot, habe ich mich dann doch für die Sorglos-Variante entschieden. 

... auch wenn die KCNC leichter als die XTR war.


----------



## nippelspanner (24. Dezember 2012)

Aber das sind keine XTR-Blätter, oder?
Habe noch einen neuen, unbenutzten Satz XTR-Titanblätter in Z44 und Z32 liegen.
PN bei Interesse.
Auf jeden Fall Glückwunsch zum Kauf. Finde die "alte" XTR auch immer noch geiler als die aktuelle Kurbel.

Meine:


----------



## -Kiwi- (24. Dezember 2012)

Moinsen.

Hast du gut gemacht, Waldwichtel. 
Die 970er XTR ist immer noch eine der schönsten Kurbeln. Von der Funktionalität ganz zu schweigen.







Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Dezember 2012)

Danke zusammen! Das sind FRM-Blätter. Die Original-Blätter (XTR) liegen noch im Schrank. Finde die Kurbel auch wesentlich schöner als das 980er Modell.
Wobei mein Wunsch an Shimano wäre, als nächstes eine schwarze XTR heraus zu bringen, mit silbernem XTR-Logo oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mich Heute mal selbst beschenkt:






Miese Fotoqualli, ich weiß. Dafür steckt im Kalender selbst eine sehr sehr schöne Fotoqualität!


----------



## wolfi (24. Dezember 2012)

:thumbup:
Den habe ich mir auch geschenkt!

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## Gr_Flash (24. Dezember 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Wobei mein Wunsch an Shimano wäre, als nächstes eine schwarze XTR heraus zu bringen, mit silbernem XTR-Logo oder so.


 
Genau darauf warte ich auch noch 

BTW: Wieso hast du die KCNC rausgehauen? Probs mit dem Lager? Die stand bei mir bis dato auch in der engeren Wahl....


----------



## Schwappy (25. Dezember 2012)

bei mir gabs zu weihnachten was schönes  

Das alte trikot sieht ja leider so aus..  Frohe weihnachten euch allen  


Gesendet von meinem iPod touch via Tapatalk...
... was die fotoqualität erklärt


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. Dezember 2012)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Genau darauf warte ich auch noch
> 
> BTW: Wieso hast du die KCNC rausgehauen? Probs mit dem Lager? Die stand bei mir bis dato auch in der engeren Wahl....



Jepp, das Lager war Mist. Die KCNC hat zudem nen Achsdurchmesser von 25mm, da passen nur KCNC-Lager. Und die sind leider sehr anfällig. Die KCNC war auch ne 165er Kurbel. Die XTR hat jetzt ne 175er Länge.
Optisch passte sie allerdings hervorragend und leichter als die XTR war sie auch.


----------



## Gr_Flash (25. Dezember 2012)

Hmmm, muss man ja im Prinzip bei Shimano bleiben, wenn man bedenkenlos längere Zeit Biken will. Aber die XT ist doch soo schwer 

Frohes Fest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (25. Dezember 2012)

Kurbel technisch und optisch fürs bestellte 29er Teambike fertig machen lassen 






nun inklusive Pressfit 30 Lager 700g.


----------



## slang (25. Dezember 2012)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Hmmm, muss man ja im Prinzip bei Shimano bleiben, wenn man bedenkenlos längere Zeit Biken will. Aber die XT ist doch soo schwer
> 
> Frohes Fest!



Salz auf Waldis Wunden streu Modus an:

macht doch nichts, dein Bike ist doch trotzdem leichter als Waldis 

und weg......


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. Dezember 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Salz auf Waldis Wunden streu Modus an:
> 
> macht doch nichts, dein Bike ist doch trotzdem leichter als Waldis
> 
> und weg......


----------



## Surfjunk (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe noch ein Freeride Shirt bekommen


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. Dezember 2012)

Klasse Shirt!  ... aber Dommes Kurbel ist auch echt top!


----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Salz auf Waldis Wunden streu Modus an:
> 
> macht doch nichts, dein Bike ist doch trotzdem leichter als Waldis
> 
> und weg......



Dafür ist er ja schön klein und spart da an Gewicht!


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. Dezember 2012)

So hab ich das noch gar nicht gesehen. 

Aber sag mal Jens, was wünscht sich eigentlich einer wie Du zu Weihnachten?
Ne Lagerverwaltungssoftware für den eigenen Fuhrpark, ne 2. Garage, ...


----------



## Gr_Flash (26. Dezember 2012)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> bissel Krams, Greetz


 
Kurzes Resümee zu den XLC Scheiben: Kann man klasse nen Nagel durchkloppen und an die Wand hängen, am Bike leider nicht zu gebrauchen. Verziehen, wenn man sie falsch anguckt. Der rote Lack ist nach einer kurzen Testfahrt (10x Schuttberg hoch und runter zum Dämpfer-Einstellen) schon arg angegriffen. Ärgerlich


----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> So hab ich das noch gar nicht gesehen.
> 
> Aber sag mal Jens, was wünscht sich eigentlich einer wie Du zu Weihnachten?
> Ne Lagerverwaltungssoftware für den eigenen Fuhrpark, ne 2. Garage, ...



Die Software wäre schon mal ein Anfang!


----------



## Flying_Elvis (26. Dezember 2012)

Und es gibt die Weihnachtsfrau doch 
Eine Kurbel für mich 








Eine GoPro und ein Goggle für den Sohn 









Ok, die GoPro darf ich aber auch mal benutzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (27. Dezember 2012)

Hat zwar nicht direkt was mit biken zu tun, aber nach mittlerweile 10 Jahren digitaler Fotografie sollte auch mal eine Datensicherung her.


----------



## kris. (27. Dezember 2012)

is besser das


----------



## Domme02 (27. Dezember 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Hat zwar nicht direkt was mit biken zu tun, aber nach mittlerweile 10 Jahren digitaler Fotografie sollte auch mal eine Datensicherung her.
> ]



definitiv nötig. Bei mir gabs vor wenigen Tagen die hier: http://www.redcoon.de/B242355-Inten...25?refId=pla&gclid=CO36zYzeurQCFcq7zAodVD8Afw

So ein Drahtlos-Ding ala Apple war mir zu teuer.
Die Intenso funzt aber auch super mitm MacBook.


----------



## chucki_bo (27. Dezember 2012)

nur das du mit 500 GB nicht weiter als 2002 kommst.

Hoffe es gibt das Dingen auch mit 2TB, ansonsten kannste auch auf Diskette
sichern... 

chucki


----------



## kris. (27. Dezember 2012)

sind 2 TB


----------



## JENSeits (27. Dezember 2012)

2TB? Wer kommt denn schon mit 2TB aus?


----------



## kris. (27. Dezember 2012)

zur not kann man immer noch ne weitere HDD anschliessen


----------



## JENSeits (27. Dezember 2012)

2tb im Rechner, 2tb NAS im Keller und 500gb als Mobile.
Und von Datensicherung ist da leider noch nicht zu sprechen.


----------



## chucki_bo (27. Dezember 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> sind 2 TB



... Der Apfel schon...

Ich meinte die Platte von Domme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (27. Dezember 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> nur das du mit 500 GB nicht weiter als 2002 kommst.
> 
> Hoffe es gibt das Dingen auch mit 2TB, ansonsten kannste auch auf Diskette
> sichern...
> ...



so alt bin ich ja auch noch nicht. Da gibts noch nicht viele Bilder 

Videos hab ich auch nicht. Nur nen paar Bildchen und Doks.
Das passt schon fürs erste. Macbook hat 250GB.


----------



## kris. (27. Dezember 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> ... Der Apfel schon...
> 
> Ich meinte die Platte von Domme



achso


----------



## Mountain77 (28. Dezember 2012)

Lieferung vom Rose-Versand ist da:





Der Kalender ist dort momentan Aktionsware, 13,60 EUR.


----------



## criscross (4. Januar 2013)

ein neuer Lenker fürs Enduro 

hoffendlich stehen die Bäume im Wald nicht so eng zusammen


----------



## JENSeits (4. Januar 2013)

785mm? das haut hin


----------



## criscross (4. Januar 2013)

genau 

777mm breit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (4. Januar 2013)

criscross schrieb:


> ein neuer Lenker fürs Enduro
> 
> hoffendlich stehen die Bäume im Wald nicht so eng zusammen



Alter, spann Dir mal ein Cape zwischen die Arme und bei Wind hebst Du locker ab!


----------



## criscross (4. Januar 2013)

im Moment braucht man wohl eher nen Regen Cape


----------



## JENSeits (4. Januar 2013)

bei uns hier komme ich mit 785mm ganz gut klar am Enduro. Am neuen Radel werd ichs mal mit etwas weniger Breite probieren. Okay ich hab auch nen breites Kreuz und bin 1,97cm groß, aber das ändert ja nichts an den Bäumen. Man muss halt nur gut zielen


----------



## crossboss (4. Januar 2013)

Beim Votec bin ich auf 760mm zurück gegangen, da mir das Rad mit 800mm zu breit erschien. Jetzt komm ich wieder etwas besser durch die eng stehenden Bäume


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Januar 2013)

Heute frisch aus Frankreich eingetroffen. ... nächste Woche kommen dann endlich die neuen Laufräder.


----------



## Gr_Flash (5. Januar 2013)

Sehr, sehr lecker! Liegt vom Gewicht her sogar noch unter meiner DA-Kassette (174g) 

Gruß,
Michael

PS: Aus Frankreich?


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Januar 2013)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr lecker! Liegt vom Gewicht her sogar noch unter meiner DA-Kassette (174g)
> 
> Gruß,
> Michael
> ...



Vom Probikeshop.


----------



## nextfriday (6. Januar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Beim Votec bin ich auf 760mm zurück gegangen, da mir das Rad mit 800mm zu breit erschien. Jetzt komm ich wieder etwas besser durch die eng stehenden Bäume



Was fährst du denn für eine Vorbaulänge zum 760er am Votec?

Send from anywhere else


----------



## crossboss (6. Januar 2013)

Serienmäßige 80mm . Passt!


----------



## chucki_bo (7. Januar 2013)

Nachdem ich festgestellt habe, dass mein guter alter Camelbak schon auf den Bildern der frühen 2000er Jahre zu sehen ist,
dachte ich, es wäre mal Zeit für nen neuen Rucksack....






Later
chucki_bo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (7. Januar 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Nachdem ich festgestellt habe, dass mein guter alter Camelbak schon auf den Bildern der frühen 2000er Jahre zu sehen ist,
> dachte ich, es wäre mal Zeit für nen neuen Rucksack....
> Later
> chucki_bo



...und der alte kommt dann ins Museum


----------



## kris. (7. Januar 2013)

in dieses hier? 








*duw*


----------



## kris. (8. Januar 2013)

Die Weihnachtsfrau war nett zu mir. 





sorry für die Unschärfe


----------



## poekelz (8. Januar 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> Die Weihnachtsfrau war nett zu mir.
> 
> sorry für die Unschärfe
> 
> ]



Zittrig vor lauter Vorfreude?


----------



## Waldwichtel (9. Januar 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> Die Weihnachtsfrau war nett zu mir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... zu mir war sie da wohl netter!


----------



## JENSeits (9. Januar 2013)

Für mich gabs von der Versicherung einige neue Teile fürs Auto, der nach keinen 7tkm an Silvester bewiesen hat das er noch ein Schwede ist und es locker mit Rehen aufnimmt:

- Frintschürze + Kühlergrill
- Hupe
- Klimakondensator
- Kotflügel
- neuer Hauptfrontträger
- Scheinwerfer
- Motorsteuergerät
- diverse Kleinteile 

jetzt ist er endlich wieder bei mir! 

PS: @wiehenrenner : war aufm Rückweg von dir, noch hinterm Berg


----------



## wiehenrenner (9. Januar 2013)

Ach Du schande  Ja ja auf der Südseite des Wiehens lauern viele Gefahren  Hauptsache es ist alles wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## JENSeits (9. Januar 2013)

Ist halt mega ärgerlich


----------



## crossboss (9. Januar 2013)

Für Dich sehr ärgerlich aber auch fürs Reh
Hauptsache es gab keine Personenschäden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (9. Januar 2013)

Das Reh hat nur meine schöne R-Designschürze gesehen und dann war sein Licht definitiv aus


----------



## crossboss (9. Januar 2013)

Dann mal gut das es kein Elch war


----------



## nextfriday (10. Januar 2013)

Das kommt davon, wenn man mit dem Auto jagen geht 

Send from anywhere else


----------



## chucki_bo (10. Januar 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> PS: @wiehenrenner : war aufm Rückweg von dir, noch hinterm Berg



Jens, kein Wunder, dass Du wehrlose Tiere anfährst bei der Orientierungslosigkeit....

HINTERM Berg ist die Kanalseite. Dort, wo der ADW liegt. Quasi the fcukin' middle of nowhere. Da, wo man 2 Wochen vorher sieht, wenn Besuch kommt, weil es bis Bremen keinen Hügel gibt.

Du warst noch VORM Berg. Und da muss man schon etwas aufpassen, weil die Menschen und Tiere sich hier bewegen.....   

Hauptsache nur Sachschaden... 

chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (10. Januar 2013)

Stimmt schon mit dem Sachschaden. Beim Rest muss ich dir wiedersprechen.

LG Jens


----------



## JENSeits (10. Januar 2013)

Stimmt schon mit dem Sachschaden. Beim Rest muss ich dir wiedersprechen.

LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (11. Januar 2013)

Mahlzeit, da mir die Veltecs nicht so gefallen haben, gabs nun was neues 






send from slaughterhouse


----------



## criscross (11. Januar 2013)




----------



## Flying_Elvis (11. Januar 2013)

Moinsen

Mal richtig klasse. Die Roten Naben sind Hammer.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Surfjunk (11. Januar 2013)

Flow und Hope Evo standen bei mir auch auf dem Zettel.
Gute Wahl!


----------



## poekelz (11. Januar 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, da mir die Veltecs nicht so gefallen haben, gabs nun was neues
> 
> send from slaughterhouse



Cooler Radsatz, die Flows habe ich auch, allerdings mit tune Naben.

Sind deine auch mit Sapim CXray Messerspeichen eingespeicht?


----------



## Surfjunk (11. Januar 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Cooler Radsatz, die Flows habe ich auch, allerdings mit tune Naben.
> 
> Sind deine auch mit Sapim CXray Messerspeichen eingespeicht?



Seit wann hast du die den?

Mit King/Kong?


----------



## the_Shot (11. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Blumen Jungs

@ Frank, nein sind nicht CXray, sind Sapim Race. Ganz normal in rundem Durchmesser und konifiziert.

Leider ist der LRS mit 1900g ohne Tape etwas schwer. Dafür ist die Felge deutlich breiter als die Veltec und ich kann ohne basteln endlich tubeless fahren


----------



## anipad (12. Januar 2013)

danke für die tipps:


----------



## c0rtez (12. Januar 2013)

Habe mal wieder ordentlich bei Klamotten zugeschlagen.

Habe jetzt kein Foto gemacht, darum nehme ich Google 






















Und noch dir BR "Where the trail ends"


----------



## 230691 (12. Januar 2013)

Sascha, wo hast du den LRS her? Handeingespeicht?
Brauche für hinten was neues.
Mein Sunringle Charger hat ne 8 xD
Windiges Mistteil...

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (12. Januar 2013)

Der LRS kommt direkt von Hope, nachzentriert und abgedrückt vom Runterfahrer hier aus dem IBC. Musst mal in den Bikemarkt schauen und nach dem suchen 

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## crossboss (13. Januar 2013)

@Dennis
Ich habe mir mit dem Votec den Charger Expert mit Messingnippeln , komplett  in schwarz ins Haus geholt. Knappe 1800g leicht und 23mm breit sehr steif und sauber eingespeicht , sowie tublessready.  Bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## RolfK (13. Januar 2013)

SunRingle ist nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei. Hatte den Drift am Torque, viel zu weich und nicht verwindungssteif genug im Verhältnis zum Gewicht von 2200gr. Mein jetziger mit knapp 1900 ist da wesentlich besser, trotz DH-Eignung.

Dennis, hau den Runterfahrer mal an, echt nen Netter, macht nen guten Kurs und drückt alle LRS nochmal ab. Hätte Hope liefern können vor einem Jahr, hätte ich jetzt auch so nen LRS wie Shoti.


----------



## crossboss (13. Januar 2013)

Beim *Sun Ringle *_*Expert* _,  http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/tour-all-mountain-26-sunringle-charger-expert.691564.htm  , toll verarbeitet, 

habe ich zuallererst mal die Speichen gleichmäßig zentriert und mehrfach abgedrückt und mit Tensiometer auf Homogenität geprüft. Obwohl der schon recht ordentlich für ne Maschineneinspeichung war. Dann noch Leinöl in die Nippelgewinde geträufelt. Dann lockert sich nach dem verharzen auch nix mehr. Das Sichern sollte man bei allen neuen LRS von Anfang an machen, dann gehts immer recht lange gut. kommt auch etwas drauf an wie man mit dem Material umgeht

Als ich noch etwas weniger um die Ohren hatte habe ich die LRS immer selbst komplett aufgebaut. Macht sogar Spaß und da gabs nie  Probleme, wenn man da die Sorgfalt walten läßt


----------



## slang (13. Januar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Obwohl der schon recht ordentlich für ne Maschineneinspeichung war. Dann noch Leinöl in die Nippelgewinde geträufelt. Dann lockert sich nach dem verharzen auch nix mehr.



Bei nem kompletten Neuaufbau kann man die Speichengewinde gut vorher in Leinöl tauchen. 
Aber bei nem fertig gespannten Laufrad im Nachhinein noch Leinöl drauf... was soll das denn bringen? Das kommt doch gerade mal bis zum ersten Gewindegang, das sichert gar nichts.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (16. Januar 2013)

Scheiss Gruppenzwang, aber wos nu alle in HD haben hab ich auch noch zugeschlagen 





Und dazu noch die hier





Achja, so einen hab ich auch noch bekommen, leider nichtmehr in grün


----------



## kris. (16. Januar 2013)

auf jeden fall sieht man dich jetzt im wald!


----------



## Gr_Flash (16. Januar 2013)

Sponsored by DHL?


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (16. Januar 2013)

So isses. Ich merke nur gerade dass der Film schon seit 3 Tagen da sein müsste aber noch nicht da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (17. Januar 2013)

Nicht ich habe was neues sondern der Kurze.

Die Serienmässig am Hotrock verbaute RST Capa T24ML, 50mm ging immer schlechter. Das Ding hatte von innen sogar Rost angesetzt.

De Markt für 24" Gabel die nicht über 2Kg wiegen ist recht klein.
Wir haben uns dann für die SR Suntour XCR Junior Race, 65 mm entschieden.





Und einbauen durfte er sie dann direkt auch selber, mit leichter Unterstützung von Papa


----------



## Tier (17. Januar 2013)

Früh übt sich wer ein Schrauber werden will. So ist's fein! 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## 230691 (17. Januar 2013)

Oh vergessen zu Antworten.
Danke Jungs - dann werde ich mich mal bei Runterfahrer erkundigen, bei Zeiten. 

 @crossboss: Sieht auch interessant aus, keine Frage.
Nur 23mm Maulweite ist mir schon wieder zu wenig :O
Habe jetzt ja schon 22,8mm und da sind mir der Minion F in 2,35 als auch die kleine Rubber Queen zu wackelig.
Dank Latexschlauch (und meinem überragenden Kampfgewicht) kann ich mit dem Druck seehr weit runter gehen.
Laut Pumpe sind es 1-1,1Bar die ich hinten fahre.
Da sind mir >25mm sehr viel lieber.

Ob es allerdings eine Flow EX wird... ich schaue da mal und lese mich in die Thematik ein.
Leider etwas Neuland für mich - die ganzen Laufräder.
Aber hier im Forum gibt es ja ein Thread was sich mit ordentlichen Enduro Felgen beschäftigt.

Damit es nicht ganz OT wird:





Quelle: http://factoryjackson.com/2012/06/26/review-100-accuri-goggles-2/#.UPhWBid2QsE

Habe mir etwas für besseren Durchblick gegönnt.
Meine alte Oakley ist... sie wird ihrem Namen nicht gerecht :/


----------



## RolfK (17. Januar 2013)

Nee oder 

Da sich bei meiner der Schaumstoff in Wohlgefallen auflöst, hab ich genau die auf dem Merkzettel. Jetzt muss ich wieder suchen


----------



## Tier (17. Januar 2013)

Die Accuri habe ich auch seit ein paar Tagen hier liegen.
Leider beim Snowride gestern nur beschlagen...schwitze wohl zu viel. 






Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## 230691 (17. Januar 2013)

Rolf: Na wegen MIR musst du das wirklich nicht o.0
Wenn es dich stört - ok

Aber ich habe da kein Stress mit wenn mehrere Leute die gleichen Klotten haben 

Tier: Bin sie nur einmal aufm Weg zur Arbeit gefahren.
Bis jetzt macht sie aber einen um längen besseren Eindruck was das beschlagen betrifft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (18. Januar 2013)

@Dennis
schau vllt mal hier rein da hab ich meine *Fun Works 4 Way mit  N`Duro Felgen* gekauft.  Recht faire Preise und viel Auswahl.  War damit sehr zufrieden, habe ich aber mit dem Scott verkauft

http://www.laufraddesign.de/laufradangebote.html

Viel Glück bei der Jagt!


----------



## chucki_bo (18. Januar 2013)

Kurbel
Kette
Kattel - äh ... Sattel


----------



## JENSeits (18. Januar 2013)

Solide Wahl - Sattel gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut. Kulant sind sie bei SQ auch!


----------



## poekelz (19. Januar 2013)

Sieht edel aus die neue SLX Kurbel


----------



## the_Shot (19. Januar 2013)

Nette Einkäufe:thumbup:

Ist die neue SLX nicht die alte XT? Ich meine die Wertigkeit und das Gewicht, nicht das Design.

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## JENSeits (19. Januar 2013)

Eigentlich ja, Shimano reicht das ja immer einen weiter durch


----------



## wiehenrenner (19. Januar 2013)

So ich arbeite bei dem Wetter schon auf die neue Bikepark Saison hin.
Neue Pedale und neuer Anker fürs Voltage.


----------



## JENSeits (19. Januar 2013)

jawoll!


----------



## kris. (19. Januar 2013)

auf die pedale hab ich auch nen auge geworfen


----------



## the_Shot (19. Januar 2013)

Jaaaaahhhhh, fett Chris!

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (19. Januar 2013)

Supi!
Die Pedale habe ich auch im Auge.


----------



## kris. (19. Januar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Supi!
> Die Pedale habe ich auch im Auge.



autsch


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Januar 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> autsch


----------



## slang (19. Januar 2013)

War die SLX nicht schon immer ne XT? Nur mit Stahl- statt Aluschrauben und Stahl statt Komposite Mix Kettenblatt und deshalb nen paar Gramm schwerer?


----------



## chucki_bo (20. Januar 2013)

slang schrieb:


> War die SLX nicht schon immer ne XT? Nur mit Stahl- statt Aluschrauben und Stahl statt Komposite Mix Kettenblatt und deshalb nen paar Gramm schwerer?



Größter Unterschied.... 60-70 Kracher....

Later


----------



## slang (22. Januar 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Größter Unterschied.... 60-70 Kracher....
> 
> Later



stimmt


----------



## wolfi (22. Januar 2013)

Garmin oregon 450 t, damit ich mich auf meiner hausrunde nicht mehr verfahre 


send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. Januar 2013)

Hab dann auch mal was Neues ...


----------



## Gr_Flash (25. Januar 2013)

Lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (25. Januar 2013)




----------



## slang (25. Januar 2013)

Top, Daumen nach oben


----------



## RolfK (25. Januar 2013)

Der LRS ist mal geil 

An deiner Stelle hätt ich mir aber ne andere Milch besorgt Waldi, die taugt rein gar nix. Aber vielleicht liegt das auch nur an meinen Reifen, musste ich heut nachmittag erst wieder feststellen.


----------



## criscross (25. Januar 2013)

pssssssssst


----------



## RolfK (25. Januar 2013)

Wieso


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. Januar 2013)

Danke erstmal! Criscross hatte mich schon bzgl. der Milch informiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (25. Januar 2013)

Wenn man Ghost Glauben schenkt, kommt mein Austauschdämpfer Mitte bis Ende Februar an (erst hieß es Dezember ;-) )


----------



## 230691 (25. Januar 2013)

Ohhh nein  der x-fusion. 
Man kommt da einfach nicht dran... schon ueberall geschaut.

Zur Milch: Jup, war bei mir nach 2 Monaten ausgetrocknet. 

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## RolfK (25. Januar 2013)

Haste das immer noch nicht ausgestanden?

Und das mit der kleinen Luftkammer soll in einem Enduro funzen, wird aber eine sehr starke Endprogression haben, wennn es dumm läuft. Aber der soll ja angepasst sein angeblich, die werden sich da wohl was bei gedacht haben.


----------



## wolfi (27. Januar 2013)

Leichte mtb winterbuxe

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## Surfjunk (27. Januar 2013)

Mit Blinklicht....


----------



## Domme02 (27. Januar 2013)

erste Teamlieferung 





Die Kurbel (FSA Comet 3 fach, PF30 Lager) und Magura MT2 (v/h), beide auf dem Bild zu sehen, stehen zum Verkauf.


----------



## 230691 (27. Januar 2013)

Sieht schnell aus


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (28. Januar 2013)

RolfK schrieb:


> Haste das immer noch nicht ausgestanden?
> 
> Und das mit der kleinen Luftkammer soll in einem Enduro funzen, wird aber eine sehr starke Endprogression haben, wennn es dumm läuft. Aber der soll ja angepasst sein angeblich, die werden sich da wohl was bei gedacht haben.




Bin gespannt drauf. Mittlerweile ist es mir aber nahezu egal. Ich erhoffe mir eine Besserung, erwarte aber nicht die Welt. Ich hab mittlerweile genug von diesem Perfektionsgehabe und immer mehr Geld in HighTech zu stecken, wo die meisten Durchschnittsprodukte reibungsloser und oft nur wenig schlechter funktionieren. Wenn ich ehrlich bin komme ich gut mit dem Monarch klar mittlerweile, man gewöhnt sich dran. Und ich merke das ich wesentlich mehr Spaß am Hobby habe, seit ich nichtmehr immer nur schaue, was ich mir als nächstes angeblich so tolles kaufen soll, sondern einfach fahre. Für mein bescheidenes Fahrkönnen habe ich jetzt schon viel zu gutes Equip und Geld hab ich auch deutlich mehr bzw. kann in andere Sachen gesteckt werden.


----------



## DerBergschreck (30. Januar 2013)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Und ich merke das ich wesentlich mehr Spaß am Hobby habe, seit ich nichtmehr immer nur schaue, was ich mir als nächstes angeblich so tolles kaufen soll, sondern einfach fahre.



Ja siehste: Selbsterkenntnis ist der erste Weg zu Besserung
Ein Freund hatte mal eine Abhandlung unter dem Titel "Die Illusion von 'Neu'" geschrieben. Das hat mir die Augen geöffnet. Es macht irgendwann nicht mehr zufrieden, ständig zu kaufen und zu ersetzen.

Immer wieder gerne zitiert: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaufsucht

Der Text ist so krass - das ist schon Realsatire


----------



## crossboss (31. Januar 2013)

Andreas und ich sind ja bekanntlich befreundet und er kann trotz oder gerade wegen seiner ehrlichen Ausage zum Konsum damit leben, das ich nicht so Charakterfest bin und manchmal doch kaufe!

Sorry Andreas, ich habe etwas Frühlingsfarbe passend zu meinem Bike angeschafft
Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (31. Januar 2013)

Chic! Würde mich mal im montierten Zustand interessieren.


----------



## nippelspanner (31. Januar 2013)

Gestern kamen gleich 2 Pakete.  Da war dann Basteln angesagt.


1.) Das Spaßbike hat einen dickeren Prügel (RF Atlas) spendiert bekommen:






2.) Der Youngtimer jetzt mit Gravity Dropper Stütze:










3.) Das Winter Hardtail (fahrende Restekiste) ist jetzt mit 1x9 und neuer Rohloff-KeFü unterwegs. 
Außerdem gab´s noch einen neuen (alten) Vorbau und den früheren Lenker vom Ibis verpasst:


----------



## DerBergschreck (31. Januar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Andreas und ich sind ja bekanntlich befreundet und er kann trotz oder gerade wegen seiner ehrlichen Ausage zum Konsum damit leben, das ich nicht so Charakterfest bin und manchmal doch kaufe!



Auch in bin nicht perfekt: ich habe einen kleinen Rückfall erlitten und mir gerade zwei Satz Bremsbeläge gekauft


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (31. Januar 2013)

Ich sag ja nicht dass ich nichts mehr kaufe fürs bike, ich habe es lediglich deutlich eingeschränkt über den kauf von parts nachzudenken, mit denen ich nach zweitem Nachdenken eigentlich doch zufrieden bin ;-)


----------



## slang (1. Februar 2013)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Ich sag ja nicht dass ich nichts mehr kaufe fürs bike, ich habe es lediglich deutlich eingeschränkt über den kauf von parts nachzudenken, mit denen ich nach zweitem Nachdenken eigentlich doch zufrieden bin ;-)



Ist die Erbschaft schon komplett verbraten? 


Duck und weg, der slang


----------



## nippelspanner (1. Februar 2013)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> ....über den kauf von parts nachzudenken, mit denen ich nach zweitem Nachdenken eigentlich doch zufrieden bin ;-)



"Nachdenken" ist immer gut!
Andererseits denke ich mir aber: Du arbeitest 100% mehr als der Ottonormal-Bundesbürger, 
rauchst nicht, säufst in Maßen und gehst nicht in den Puff. 
Die Freizeit ist knapp und das Leben kurz. So what?


----------



## Surfjunk (1. Februar 2013)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> "Nachdenken" ist immer gut!
> Andererseits denke ich mir aber: Du arbeitest 100% mehr als der Ottonormal-Bundesbürger,
> rauchst nicht, säufst in Maßen und gehst nicht in den Puff.
> Die Freizeit ist knapp und das Leben kurz. So what?



Mein reden


----------



## crossboss (1. Februar 2013)

paar schöne Teile Nippel


----------



## Xeleux (1. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Hab dann auch mal was Neues ...


 
schöner LRS ,
Mich persönlich würd aber mal interessieren, warum Du Dich für die Chris King Naben entschieden hast?
Sind die Dir nicht zu schwer  ???
Gruß,
Xeleux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (1. Februar 2013)

Der Sound macht die Musik...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (1. Februar 2013)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> "Nachdenken" ist immer gut!
> Andererseits denke ich mir aber: Du arbeitest 100% mehr als der Ottonormal-Bundesbürger,
> rauchst nicht, säufst in Maßen und gehst nicht in den Puff.
> Die Freizeit ist knapp und das Leben kurz. So what?



Das stimmt, da gebe ich dir Recht (vom saufen mal abgesehen ), ich sage ja nur, dass ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit meinem jetzigen System bin. Und auch wenn anderes Equip natürlich besser sein mag, muss ich dafür dann ja kein Geld ausgeben, es gibt noch viele andere schone Sachen auf der Welt, die man für Geld genießen kann. Im Moment bin ich z.b. dabei mir endlich mal nach und nach ein vernünftiges HiFi System anzuschaffen, weil ich sagen kann, dass mein Bike im Moment läuft,  ich Spaß habe und somit mein Geld anderswo einsetzen kann  und da man als Physio ja nunmal in Deutschland leider zum Niedriglohnsegment zählt,  will das bisschen Geld bei der vielen Arbeitszeit gut investiert sein.


 @slang: das ist wohl auch mit ein Grund  es ist noch nicht weg, aber ein kleines Polster kann wohl nicht schaden ;-)


----------



## Waldwichtel (1. Februar 2013)

Jepp. Der geniale Sound war ein Argument. Als Hope-Liebhaber war ich ja schon vom Sound der Hope-Naben sehr angetan, aber die Chris King klingen nochmal schöner. Desweiteren ist CK einfach Kult und relativ rar. Was ich bei der Bestellung feststellen musste, da CK den europäischen Markt nur schleppend beliefert. Der ins bordeaux gehende Rotton ist ein weiteres Argument gewesen. Ich habe allerdings beim Aufbau des Simplon darauf geachtet, das auch "exotische" Parts verbaut werden, die nicht zu sehr Mainstream sind (Yumeya, Goodridge-Stahlflexleitungen). Gewicht ist nicht alles! Erst recht nicht für nen Hobbyfahrer!  ... und die 10kg-Marke habe ich ja auch trotz der Hope X2 Bremsen, Stahlflexleitungen und CK-Naben geknackt.


----------



## crossboss (1. Februar 2013)

für _Waldi und Andere _die sich interessieren
Der _Kurze _ist vorhin angekommen und sieht ein wenig nach Frühling aus. Das grün trifft die Votec Farbe an den Lagerpunkten recht gut.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1301761


----------



## -Kiwi- (1. Februar 2013)




----------



## Waldwichtel (1. Februar 2013)

Sieht klasse aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (1. Februar 2013)

Dankeschön Männer


----------



## nippelspanner (1. Februar 2013)

Like!


----------



## RZWODZWO (1. Februar 2013)

Harmonie


----------



## Nico Laus (1. Februar 2013)

Die Farbe passt zur organischen Form des Vorbaus. Jetzt fehlt dir nur noch ein froschgrüner "Bioreaktor" Aufkleber auf dem Rahmen.


----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> für _Waldi und Andere _die sich interessieren
> Der _Kurze _ist vorhin angekommen und sieht ein wenig nach Frühling aus. Das grün trifft die Votec Farbe an den Lagerpunkten recht gut.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1301761



Hat was!


----------



## crossboss (2. Februar 2013)

Merci!


----------



## Sumsemann (2. Februar 2013)

Die ersten neuen Komponenten sind eingetroffen...

















Der Rest soll nächste Woche kommen...

LG
Matthias


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. Februar 2013)

Na endlich! Wurde ja auch Zeit! 

... Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Sumsemann (2. Februar 2013)

was lange währt... 

WIRD GUT 

Ich hoffe, dass können wir von deiner Fresse auch sagen, wenn die denn dann mal endlich fertig ist


----------



## kris. (2. Februar 2013)

hoffnungslos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (2. Februar 2013)

Abwarten!


----------



## RolfK (2. Februar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


>




Welcher Dilettant hat denn da das Laminat verlegt, ohne Abschlussleiste, das geht ja mal gar nich


----------



## Sumsemann (2. Februar 2013)

RolfK schrieb:


> Welcher Dilettant hat denn da das Laminat verlegt, ohne Abschlussleiste, das geht ja mal gar nich



HÄ???????????

Welches Laminat????

Das ist mein Keller, und da liegt PVC!!!

Und zwischen PVC und den Fliesen ist eine Chrom Übergangsschiene mit etwa 483 Gramm...


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. Februar 2013)

Keller mit Bild an der Wand und Deko auf dem Schrank!? Aaaaaalter Schwede!  ... der Typ hat Stil!


----------



## Sumsemann (2. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... der Typ hat Stil!



KLAR!!!

Darum fahr ich ja auch nen S-Works


----------



## RolfK (2. Februar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> HÄ???????????
> 
> Welches Laminat????
> 
> ...




Ich brauch ne Brille


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2013)

Oder auch "Kellerkind"!


----------



## Xeleux (2. Februar 2013)

Aber nun mal um wesentlichen... XX1 :thumbup:
Ich hoffe wir bekommen auch Deinen Erfahrungsbericht 
Gruß, 
Xeleux


----------



## Sumsemann (2. Februar 2013)

Xeleux schrieb:


> Aber nun mal um wesentlichen... XX1 :thumbup:
> Ich hoffe wir bekommen auch Deinen Erfahrungsbericht
> Gruß,
> Xeleux



Auf jeden Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (2. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Oder auch "Kellerkind"!


----------



## chucki_bo (2. Februar 2013)

Sumse ist wieder da. Gleich Spaß im Lokal. Nicht immer diese 
drögen Leinöl-Posts und Finde-den-Trail-Fotos 

Welcome back


----------



## Sumsemann (3. Februar 2013)

Na, dass nenn ich mal nen netten Post 

Slango, Waldi, Shoti... nehmt euch da mal ein Beispiel dran !!! 

Da tut es mir ja fast leid so lange abwesend gewesen zu sein.

Aber ich war nie ganz weg, hatte immer ein wachsames Auge auf den OWL Bereich, nur gingen mir ein paar Sachen zum Schluss echt heftigst auf den Sack, so dass ich auf eine andere Plattform ausgewichen bin...

Aber schauen wir mal was die Zukunft hier so bringt.

Die neue Saison steht an und ich bin echt heiss!!!

Habe jetzt wirklich lange auf die XX1 gewartet und für mich ist es DIE Schaltung schlechthin!!!

In Verbindung mit einem 36er Kettenblatt fehlen mir, im Vergleich zu meiner vorherigen Kombination, sowohl oben wie auch unten nur ein halber Gang.

Habe, nachdem im Sommer die XX1 angekündigt wurde, und ich auch die Übersetzung der XX1 wusste, ganz bewusst den leichtesten Gang (also vorne klein / hinten gross) nicht mehr benutzt und darauf geachtet ob ich in der Praxis den "schnellsten" Gang überhaupt bis zum Ende austrete.
Ergebnis: NOPE

Also, ich kann auf die minimale Einschränkung locker verzichten!!!

Dafür, brauche ich keine kraftraubende Kettenführung, bzw Angst um ne abspringende Kette haben.
Keine nervenden Gangwechsel vorne die insbesondere unter Last nicht wirklich funktionieren.
Und rund 350-400gr Gewichtseinsparung da vorne nur noch ein Kettenblatt, kein Umwerfer mehr, nur noch ein Schalthebel und Schaltzug incl Hülle für den Umwerfer fallen auch weg.

Also in der Theorie die für mich PERFEKTE Gruppe.
...ich hoffe, die Praxis wird das bestätigen 

LG
Matthias


----------



## -Kiwi- (3. Februar 2013)

Welcome back, Sumse! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Sumsemann (3. Februar 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Welcome back, Sumse!
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.



Wow... jetzt werd ich aber langsam rot... 

DANKE DIR!!!





Damit es nicht zu OT wird, hier noch die Kette zur XX1.






LG
Matthias


----------



## Deleted 175627 (3. Februar 2013)

moin
hast geschrieben das bei der schgaltung xx1 sowohl oben wie auch unten nur ein halber Gang fehlt.macht leider einen gang.
für schön wetterfahrer und gelegenheitsfahrer völlig ausreichend.für den dauerhaften einsatz im teuto mit trailkeulen bei nässe und schnee (haben leider keinen lift hier) über das jahr,leider nur ein kompromiss.
lass dich nicht entmutigen gruss george.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (3. Februar 2013)

Sorry, eure Gastfreundschaft kotzt mich an!!! :kotz:

Was haste Chucki und Kiwi für ihre netten "Willkommen-Posts" gezahlt?  

Haaaaaalo!!! Der Typ hat Deko im Keller stehen, Deeeeeeeko!  Welcher Kerl stellt sich sowas in seinen Keller?! Da hat Werkzeug zu stehen und Bier, aber doch keine Deko.

So, genug Offtopic. Sorry Jens, musste sein.


----------



## Sumsemann (3. Februar 2013)

delfinsurfer schrieb:


> moin
> hast geschrieben das bei der schgaltung xx1 sowohl oben wie auch unten nur ein halber Gang fehlt.macht leider einen gang.
> für schön wetterfahrer und gelegenheitsfahrer völlig ausreichend.für den dauerhaften einsatz im teuto mit trailkeulen bei nässe und schnee (haben leider keinen lift hier) über das jahr,leider nur ein kompromiss.
> lass dich nicht entmutigen gruss george.



Moin George,

...deine Sichtweise ist leider falsch.

Wenn ich den "leichtesten" Gang nicht benutze und den "schwersten" nie austrete dann fehlt NIX

Wer nutzt denn wirklich den leichtesten Gang effektiv? In der Praxis ist es doch so, dass ich zu Fuss deutlich schneller bergauf bin, als mit 32/22

LG
Matthias


----------



## Sumsemann (3. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Sorry, eure Gastfreundschaft kotzt mich an!!! :kotz:
> 
> Was haste Chucki und Kiwi für ihre netten "Willkommen-Posts" gezahlt?
> 
> ...




Wetten, ich habe mehr Bier im Keller wie DU 
...und Werkzeug wahrscheinlich auch 

Aber ich achte halt bei allem aufs Aussehen...
...was man von Dir ja nicht behaupten kann


----------



## nextfriday (3. Februar 2013)

Moin Sumse,
das klingt so als ob du nicht mehr unbedingt den Wahn hast, jeden Berg auf dem Bike sitzend hoch zu hecheln. Oder hast du tatsächlich jede Rampe ohne den Rettungsring geschafft? 


Send from anywhere else


----------



## Sumsemann (3. Februar 2013)

Also seit dem ich die XX1 auf der Wunschliste habe, habe ich den "Rettungsring" nicht mehr benutzt.
Bin also gut mit einem Gang weniger ausgekommen.
Auch den Tönsberg hoch, egal von welcher Seite, hat gut geklappt...
Bei der XX1 fehlt mir aber nur ein halber Gang, so dass es dann doch im Zweifel noch etwas "leichter" bergauf geht.

Ich denke, dass die Vorteile für mich überwiegen...

LG
Matthias


----------



## nextfriday (3. Februar 2013)

Keine Frage, 1x11 hat ne Menge Vorteile. Berichte mal, wie sich das Ganze in der Praxis geschlagen hat.

Send from anywhere else


----------



## Deleted 175627 (3. Februar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Moin George,
> 
> ...deine Sichtweise ist leider falsch.
> 
> ...



moin,es gibt kein richtig oder falsch.jeder wie er mag.ich fahre in der praxis 20/36 damit ich nicht zu fuß gehen muss.ich hasse laufen.
gruss george


----------



## Sumsemann (3. Februar 2013)

delfinsurfer schrieb:


> moin,es gibt kein richtig oder falsch.jeder wie er mag.ich fahre in der praxis 20/36 damit ich nicht zu fuß gehen muss.ich hasse laufen.
> gruss george



ok, dann ist XX1 definitiv nix für Dich!

Ich bin bisher 26/36 gefahren und selbst dass finde ich schon extrem leicht!

Noch "leichter" gleich auch langsamer...
...und noch langsamer, dann würde ich am Hang umfallen


----------



## kris. (3. Februar 2013)

"würde"?!


----------



## crossboss (3. Februar 2013)

Wenn man unsern _Bergschreck_ -Singlespeed Andy mal live erlebt hat, weis genau was Power ist. 
Dagegen ist man doch mit 1 mal 11 direkt luxuriös unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (3. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist mir der erstmal aber mal noch wichtiger -gerade eben geordert


----------



## Surfjunk (3. Februar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Jetzt ist mir der erstmal aber mal noch wichtiger -gerade eben geordert



Alter! Schwere Aufrüstung. 
Hat du dich vorher schlau gemacht?
In Rahmen mit <1/3 laufen die nicht gut, siehe Spezi Enduro 2010-12.


----------



## RolfK (3. Februar 2013)

Und das Teil in ein AM ?! Alter Schwede


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (3. Februar 2013)

AM mit Conchones xD


----------



## kris. (3. Februar 2013)

oder Material-Overkill...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (3. Februar 2013)

Oder so ;-)


----------



## nippelspanner (4. Februar 2013)

RolfK schrieb:


> Und das Teil in ein AM ?! Alter Schwede



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke!


----------



## chucki_bo (4. Februar 2013)

"Darf es heute noch etwas mehr sein?"

"Klar, nen 1/2 Kilo Dämpfer"


----------



## crossboss (4. Februar 2013)

Keine Sorge Orkan, hab ich natürlich voher abgeklärt.AM Federweg ist jetzt bei 170 /160 mm, bei vertretbarer Tretlagererhöhung. Der Barrell muß  noch nen angepaßtes Tuning bekommen.  Mein Fox Zeugs taugt bei härterer Gangart leider nicht so recht.
(Pssst:Overkill beginnt doch erst ab xx1)




Surfjunk schrieb:


> Alter! Schwere Aufrüstung.
> Hat du dich vorher schlau gemacht?
> In Rahmen mit <1/3 laufen die nicht gut, siehe Spezi Enduro 2010-12.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (4. Februar 2013)

...da machen sich Fahrwerksingenieure monatelang Gedanken um eine Rahmengeometrie zu konstruierten die für AM am besten taugt.

Und dann kommt da jemand, der knallt gleich 20mm mehr Federweg in den Hinterbau rein und ruiniert damit monatelange Arbeit 

Stellt sich mir die Frage warum nicht gleich ein ED gekauft wurde 



@ Wolfs.Blut - Cochones passt wohl optisch sehr gut 

...oh, jetzt bekomme ich bestimmt wieder eine PN


----------



## freetourer (4. Februar 2013)

Jörg meint wahrscheinlich 170 vorne (Lyrik SA RC2DH) und 160 hinten ?

Ohne mir jetzt mal die Kinematik von dem Votec angeschaut zu haben: Knallst Du jetzt nen längeren Dämpfer rein ? Oder einen mit mehr Hub ?


----------



## Surfjunk (4. Februar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Keine Sorge Orkan, hab ich natürlich voher abgeklärt.AM Federweg ist jetzt bei 170 /160 mm, bei vertretbarer Tretlagererhöhung. Der Barrell muß  noch nen angepaßtes Tuning bekommen.  Mein Fox Zeugs taugt bei härterer Gangart leider nicht so recht.
> (Pssst:Overkill beginnt doch erst ab xx1)



Ohne mir jetzt dein V. angeschaut zu haben wäre meine Wahl eher auf M+ oder sowas in der Liga gefallen.
Den M+ fahre ich im Enduro ja auch und der ist da schon richtig gut drin.
Daher sehe ich den CCDBA für ein AM auch ein wenig Tu Mucho.

Ironie ON
Und bei deiner Renterfahrweise hätte es auch ein RP23 getan 
Ironie OFF

Aber ganz im ernst, geil finden ich den Kolben auch!


----------



## wolfi (4. Februar 2013)

Das entwickelt sich ja wieder zu einer diskussion auf höchstem niveau.... und tschüss!

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## JENSeits (4. Februar 2013)

Leute, gemacht bitte 
Wo kommt der denn nu rein? Ins ICB oder steht das nicht mehr auf der Wunschliste?
EBL?


----------



## crossboss (4. Februar 2013)

Genau und viel hilft ja bekanntlich viel, in meinem fortgeschrittenen Alter braucht man ja alle Hilfe die man technisch kriegen kann.

Außerdem bin ich doch technikverliebt und spiele gern mit bunten Schräubchen rum.
Habe die Kinematik selbst mal durchgerechnet und mir am Combjuder die Kennlinien dargstellt. Ich fands nahezu perfekt linear mit bisserl Endprogerssion,wie es auch soll. Der Barrel läßt sich perfekt justieren und passt gut dazu.

Der V hat schon genug potential fürs Upgrade. 
Die Übersetzung beträgt 2,63 mal 63mm Dämpferhub,  ca. 165mm. Hab ich vorher mit nem gleichlangen alten 216er Dämpfer ,der  im Keller sein trauriges Dasein fristet ausprobiert. Lenkverhalten nicht mehr so quirlig wie vorher aber noch wunderbar neutral. Die Lyrik ist auch  Sahne.

und dann:
Die Lyrik und den Barrel fahr ich erstmal Übergangsweise im V.  Einige von euch wissen ja bereits, was nach dem V. im Frühling/Sommer damit dann genußvoll aufgebaut wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (4. Februar 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Leute, gemacht bitte
> Wo kommt der denn nu rein? Ins ICB oder steht das nicht mehr auf der Wunschliste?
> EBL?




Jens,_ ICB _steht sehr weit oben auf der Wunsch Liste
Sollte ich aber den RM Slayer 70/2011 in 20,5 Zoll, als Rahmenkit irgendwo halbwegs bezahlbar ergattern, muß ich doch noch final ne Münze schmeißen.


----------



## kris. (4. Februar 2013)

Da würd bei meiner Münze auf beiden Seiten "Rocky Mountain" stehen.


----------



## freetourer (4. Februar 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> Das entwickelt sich ja wieder zu einer diskussion auf höchstem niveau.... und tschüss!
> 
> send from total wichtigen schmartfon





JENSeits schrieb:


> Leute, gemacht bitte
> .....



Mal ne Frage - wo war denn jetzt hier wieder etwas Störendes. 

Ist es hier nur erlaubt sofort Lobpreisungen auszusprechen und Begeisterungsstürme loszulassen?

Wenn man nicht mehr kritisch hinterfragen oder diskutieren darf bin ich auch raus.


----------



## wolfi (4. Februar 2013)

Ne, lobpreisungen erwartet keiner. ich pers. sehe mit dem dämpfer ebenfalls in einem am nicht den nutzen. Was mich einfach stört, sind so diese spitzen die in den postings gewisser herrschaften stecken. da werden persönliche differenzen im www ausgefochten.
DAS nervt mich.
und wenn jörg meint, sich in sein bike dämpfer xy einzubauen, soll er! hauptsache im gefällt es und es nutzt im. sachlich vorgetragen ertrage ich jede kritik.
so, und jetzt peace brüder

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## wolfi (4. Februar 2013)

Ps: gewisse herrschaften war allgemeingültig. jeder der sich angesprochen fühlt, darf dort ersatzweise seinen namen eintragen


send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## crossboss (4. Februar 2013)

Immer locker bleiben
Die meisten haben sich ja wie meist, recht passabel  benommen. Sachliche Kritik ist immer was für mich. Ich diskutiere auf dem Niveau dann auch gern die Dinge.

Nachdem ich letzte Woche bereits mit 2 Leuten, mal ganz _privat Tacheles_ geredet habe , die 2  zum Teil Beratungsresistent waren und mir auf den Sack gingen hab ich sie auf meinen Index gesetzt! Die 2 haben das persönlich, schriftlich, nur um Mißverständnisse zu vermeiden. Sorry, hab ihren vermutlich sinnentleerten Spam nicht einmal mehr gelesen. Dank Ignorierliste!


Stimmt auch:
Ist mein Rad, mein Dämpfer und ein äquivalentes Maschbau-Studium mit dem nötigen Sachverstand (so wie echt Bock drauf )hab ich auch.
Und Alle die lesen können, konnten jetzt hier auch erfahren, dass das Suspension Zeugs auch schon hinsichtlich des nächsten Bikeprojektes angeschafft wurde. Und nur erstmal im V benutzt wird .

@_wolfi_, ich hätts nicht schöner sagen können
@ Kris, ist Slayer  schon Sex ?
@ Freetourer, alles ok, du warst gar nicht gemeint ( Dämpfer ist länger und hat mehr Hub)

happy Trails
Jörg


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Februar 2013)

Puh... 

...hat sich in der ganzen Zeit, die ich nicht hier war, anscheinend nix geändert


----------



## crossboss (4. Februar 2013)

Sumsemann hat nicht gerade unrecht damit!
Laßt uns damit in den Stammtisch gehen, wenn es schon nicht zu ändern ist
Ich hab da noch was zu den jüngsten unerfreulichen Entwicklungen hier gesagt.
Ich bin für heute raus und schau morgen erst wieder ins Forum rein.


----------



## Gr_Flash (4. Februar 2013)

Neuen (gebrauchten) Dämpfer auf Ebay geschossen, leider ohne Buchsen und Hülsen.

Diese entstanden am verregneten WE hier: 



(allein von den verheizten Bohrern, dem "Nerven-Bier" und den Spritkosten her (VA-Vollmaterial hatte ich nicht mehr hier -> ab zum Kumpel), hätte ich den Mist auch kaufen können...naja, jetzt stecken Schweiß und Blut im Bike) 

So schauts aus:




(Dämpfer schaut wegen dem Blitz bissel arg orange aus...)

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Februar 2013)

Top, Michael!  

Hätte Dir sonst Huber-Bushings empfohlen. Der hat sich darauf spezialisiert. Aber was Eigenes ist natürlich auch klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (4. Februar 2013)

Respekt. Heimwerker-King?


----------



## Gr_Flash (4. Februar 2013)

Nee, gar nicht. Bisher an der Drehbank auch immer nur gebohrt oder max. was geschliffen/poliert. Drehen war absolutes Neuland und wird auch so schnell nicht zu meiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung (wobei das mit Alu im Gegensatz zu VA schon recht einfach von der Hand geht).


----------



## slang (5. Februar 2013)

Top, sieht gut aus.
gings hauptsächlich ums Gewicht, oder kann der auch mehr als der alte Dämpfer?


----------



## Gr_Flash (5. Februar 2013)

Vom Gewicht her tun die sich tatsächlich quasi nichts - ging hierbei um den Lockout am DT, den besser zu erreichenden Hebel und (natürlich) die Optik (vorne ja auch mit ner DT Gabel).

Gruß


----------



## Sumsemann (6. Februar 2013)

So...

Specialized hat nun endlich das 36er XX1 Kettenblatt samt Spider zur Montage an die S-Works Carbon Kurbel geliefert.


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. Februar 2013)

Top!!! Können wir heute Nacht noch mit nem ersten Erfahrungsbericht bzgl. der XX1 rechnen?


----------



## Flying_Elvis (6. Februar 2013)

Sieht sehr edel aus


----------



## Sumsemann (6. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Top!!! Können wir heute Nacht noch mit nem ersten Erfahrungsbericht bzgl. der XX1 rechnen?



Ja klar...

Würde dir das Teil gerne mal in die Fresse rammen... 

...und du berichtest dann, wie es sich anfühlt 



Neee, vor Freitag werde ich das Rad nicht fertig haben.

Morgen ist Weiberfastnacht und da wird Captain Amerika erst mal ordentlich die Sau rauslassen


----------



## Sumsemann (6. Februar 2013)

Flying_Elvis schrieb:


> Sieht sehr edel aus



Ja...! Bin auch sehr froh, dass Specialized einen Spider für die XX1 Kettenblätter zur Montage an die S-Works Carbonkurbel anbietet, da diese ja doch um einiges höherwertiger als die XX1 Kurbel ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (6. Februar 2013)

Ok, dann nochmal aus aktuellem Anlass!

http://americanstereotype.wikia.com/wiki/Captain_America


----------



## Sumsemann (6. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ok, dann nochmal aus aktuellem Anlass!
> 
> http://americanstereotype.wikia.com/wiki/Captain_America



Na und... 

Das Ding stört eh nur beim Biken!!!


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ok, dann nochmal aus aktuellem Anlass!
> 
> http://americanstereotype.wikia.com/wiki/Captain_America





Sumse gehst du eigentlich noch in die Muckibudde?


----------



## Sumsemann (6. Februar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Sumse gehst du eigentlich noch in die Muckibudde?



Ja klar!!!

Kann ja sein, dass ich im Wald noch mal nem Nahkämpfer begegne der mir ans Leder will...


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Februar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ja klar!!!



Dann mach doch mal nicht soviel Bauch und Bizeps sondern Pi**el


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. Februar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Dann mach doch mal nicht soviel Bauch und Bizeps sondern Pi**el



   ... 10kg-Scheibe dran und abwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying_Elvis (6. Februar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Dann mach doch mal nicht soviel Bauch und Bizeps sondern Pi**el




Ich kann nicht mehr 
Gebt mir 'ne Pause


----------



## Sumsemann (6. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... 10kg-Scheibe dran und abwarten.



Das ist ja selbst zum Aufwärmen zu Wenig!!!!!


----------



## crossboss (6. Februar 2013)

gibt am Lümmel eh nur Krampfadern


----------



## Sumsemann (6. Februar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> gibt am Lümmel eh nur Krampfadern



Das erspart aber das Noppen-Condom


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2013)

Aber doch nur nach einer Büchse Spinat!


----------



## Sumsemann (6. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Aber doch nur nach einer Büchse Spinat!



Spinat???

Ich bin schon 40 du Witzbold!!!


Da hilft nur noch:


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2013)

Bei dem Avatar wollte ich ja nicht gleich mit der Tür ins Haus fallen!


----------



## Sumsemann (6. Februar 2013)

Aber doch besser einen Kleinen und viele Möglichkeiten, als nen Großen und keine Möglichkeiten


----------



## slang (6. Februar 2013)

Ey, habt ihrs jetzt bald!  

Oder sind eure Morgenla..en jetzt auch schon was neues?


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2013)

Beim Sumse in seinem Alter schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (7. Februar 2013)

slang schrieb:


> Ey, habt ihrs jetzt bald!
> 
> Oder sind eure Morgenla..en jetzt auch schon was neues?



Was Neues...? 

Nein!!!

Wohl eher:

Schon lange her!!!


----------



## crossboss (7. Februar 2013)

das ist hier ja Performance auf allerhöchstem Niveau Stammtischwitze......!


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Februar 2013)

Das der Sommer kommt (irgendwann) da geht ich mal von aus.

Und mir fehlt immer noch eine Windbreaker Weste, bis jetzt


----------



## -Kiwi- (7. Februar 2013)

Schöne Weste! 

By the way: Weste ist das Beste! 




Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## JENSeits (7. Februar 2013)

schönes Foto!  Mit Weste fahren ist immer ganz angenehm!


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Februar 2013)

Was für eine Ausleuchtung Kiwi. 
Ist das echt oder Shop?

Sieht auf jedenfall klasse aus.


----------



## -Kiwi- (7. Februar 2013)

Thx.
Zur Ausleuchtung kann ich nichts genaues sagen, ausser dass ein externer Blitz installiert war. 
Hat ein Kumpel aus BI geschossen.

Gesendet von meinem Note 2.


----------



## Sumsemann (8. Februar 2013)

Hier jetzt mal die heutige Ergänzung und Komplettierung der XX1





















LG
Matthias


----------



## wolfi (8. Februar 2013)

Sehr geil :thumbup:

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

Sehr Edel Sumsemann!


----------



## 230691 (8. Februar 2013)

Schönes ding. Was SRAM betrifft hab ich ja eine Schwäche entwickelt gegenüber Shimano.
Aber da ich hier bei uns sogar 22 Vo. 34 Hi nutze kann ich das wohl vergessen^^

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waldwichtel (9. Februar 2013)

Wenn sich die XX1 durchsetzt, bin ich mal auf Shimanos Antwort gespannt. Bin ja eher ein Freund der Japaner.


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Wenn sich die XX1 durchsetzt, bin ich mal auf Shimanos Antwort gespannt. Bin ja eher ein Freund der Japaner.



Das liegt aber an Deiner Körpergröße!


----------



## Waldwichtel (9. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das liegt aber an Deiner Körpergröße!



Speedy González war auch kein Riese!!!


----------



## kris. (9. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Speedy González war auch kein Riese!!!



Zitat Wikipedia:"Die Kopf-Rumpf-Länge der Rennratten beträgt 95 bis 180 Millimeter und die Schwanzlänge 100 bis 193 Millimeter."

Jepp. Passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (9. Februar 2013)

Heute noch neue Pneus besorgt...

Fehlt nur noch der Garmin Edge 810 und ich hab erstmal wieder alles was auf dem Wunschzettel stand.


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

Mal sehen wie lange Garmin noch für die Auslieferung benötigt. Habe auch einen 810 bestellt und auch noch nicht bekommen!


----------



## crossboss (11. Februar 2013)

Jepp, die taugen schon was. Fahr ich auch schon länger so.  



Sumsemann schrieb:


> Heute noch neue Pneus besorgt...
> 
> Fehlt nur noch der Garmin Edge 810 und ich hab erstmal wieder alles was auf dem Wunschzettel stand.


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. Februar 2013)

Hi.







Bin gespannt...

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MaHaHnE (12. Februar 2013)

Auch wenn ich nicht mehr so oft in OWl bin, aber dort wird es auch gefahren.


----------



## kris. (12. Februar 2013)

gefällt!


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. Februar 2013)

Neue Nikes...






Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (12. Februar 2013)

Kiwi


----------



## the_Shot (12. Februar 2013)

Kiwi, like:thumbup:

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. Februar 2013)

Thx.
Das ist der Nike Flyknit Trainer+. Ist super leicht.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr_Flash (12. Februar 2013)

Ganz viel Latex...


----------



## the_Shot (12. Februar 2013)

Die Michelin sind toppi, hab ich als Reserve dabei:thumbup:

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Rischer (12. Februar 2013)

Gute Schuhwahl kiwi! Die Teile hab ich auch unten stehen! Bequemer geht's nicht!


----------



## Gr_Flash (12. Februar 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Die Michelin sind toppi, hab ich als Reserve dabei:thumbup:
> 
> send from slaughterhouse



Schlechter als meine letzten Schwalbe können die auch nicht sein. Beim Aufpumpen auf 3,5bar etwas zügiger Luftverlust unter messbarer Geräuschentwicklung, Laufleistung 0,000000


----------



## 230691 (12. Februar 2013)

Mir sind zwei Latexschläuche geplatzt und der dritte ist auch bald dran
Nie wieder diese Mistdinger... Da setzte ich lieber auf Schlauchlos


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Februar 2013)

Rischer schrieb:


> Gute Schuhwahl kiwi! Die Teile hab ich auch unten stehen! Bequemer geht's nicht!



Ja, die Flyknit sind klasse.
Werde sie mir wohl auch noch in einer anderen Farbe zulegen.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## RZWODZWO (13. Februar 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Ja, die Flyknit sind klasse.
> Werde sie mir wohl auch noch in einer anderen Farbe zulegen.
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.




Kaufrausch


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Februar 2013)

Schuhe gehen immer!


----------



## wolfi (13. Februar 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Schuhe gehen immer!



ups,
die worte habe ich das letzte mal von meiner frau gehört..

gruß
wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (13. Februar 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> ups,
> die worte habe ich das letzte mal von meiner frau gehört..
> 
> gruß
> wolfi



...und ich höre diese Worte immer von Sonne 310


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Februar 2013)

@wolfi:
Die steht aber bestimmt nicht auf Turnschuhe... 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Sumsemann (13. Februar 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> @wolfi:
> Die steht aber bestimmt nicht auf Turnschuhe...
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.



Doch, wenn die so aussehen:


----------



## wolfi (13. Februar 2013)

sehr geil!!!
das bild habe ich sofort abgespeichert


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Neue Nikes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das ein Cube?


----------



## LosNatas (14. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
lese hier schon länger mit, nun wollte ich auch mal etwas beitragen.

Der Plan ist es das meine Bfe Ende März fertig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (14. Februar 2013)

Schöne Parts! 
Bin gespannt, wie es fertig aussehen wird.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2013)

Kannst ja Deine Projektfortschritte abbilden!


----------



## timolo95 (15. Februar 2013)

Fast Fertig !!!!


----------



## poekelz (15. Februar 2013)

Manche Leute haben ein Winterbike, dafür hab ich zwei gleiche Kurbeln und nun aus der älteren eine 2fach mit Bash für den Park gebaut:


----------



## Surfjunk (15. Februar 2013)

Dank @Waldwichtel; habe ich einen schicken neuen Marsh Guard passend zur Deville in weiss


----------



## poekelz (15. Februar 2013)

...aus nem weißen Eimer gebaut?


----------



## RolfK (15. Februar 2013)

timolo95 schrieb:


>




Richtig klasse Farbkombi, außer den grauen Felgen hätt ich den Hobel wohl auch gern 


Oder doch lieber ne Alutech Sennes in ähnlicher Farbe


----------



## Surfjunk (15. Februar 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...aus nem weißen Eimer gebaut?



Shice, da hätte ich drauf kommen können 

Ne, Waldi hat einen weißen Aufkleber machen lassen und ich habe den dann auf den PE Eimer geklebt und ausgeschnitten. 

Andersrum wäre wohl einfacher gewesen. 

Manchmal sieht den Wald vor lauter Wanderern nicht


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. Februar 2013)

Da fehlt noch nen Decal! 

Weißer Eimer wäre auch gegangen allerdings sind einige Details der Logos so filigran, das man sie nicht hätte plotten können. Es wäre dann vereinzelt ein weißer Hintergrund hinter dem Logo gewesen. Könnte sein dass das Weiß nicht ganz zum Weiß des Eimers gepasst hätte. Aber das wäre dann schon wieder Kritik auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## JENSeits (15. Februar 2013)

Bei mir gabs den Versand meiner Saint zu Paul Lange. 3-4 Wochen Bearbeitungszeit wurde mir vorraus gesagt - da gabs dann ne nette SLX zum antesten ob sie am ICB bleiben kann. Dazu dann noch den Adapter.







Danke an www.bikepartsbs.de für den netten Support und die schnelle Lieferung!


Karten fürs Hosenkonzert in Minden sind auch angekommen  Trifft man da jemanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (16. Februar 2013)

Ich habe die hosen zuletzt 1988 im pc 96 in bi gesehen, davor zwei mal im ratinger hof in dd... ich wünsche dir viel spass! Irgendwie sind die jungs immer noch geil...trotz des erfolgs und des (zwangsläufigen) kommerz.
gruß, wolfi.

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## JENSeits (16. Februar 2013)

Danke dir!
Jeps, fands im Dezember in Hannover auch ganz nett! Die sind halt ordentlich aufm Teppich geblieben!
Bin mal aufs Open Air gespannt.


----------



## wolfi (16. Februar 2013)

Ich habe sogar mal die vorläufer-band zk seinerzeit in osnabrück gesehen..... schice bin ich alt!

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Februar 2013)

Kleine Shoppingtour heute früh.

Oakley Radar Path Custom





Vaude-Softshell-Jacke-Posta-IV und Topeak Blow Joe Max II


----------



## rs-cycling.deto (16. Februar 2013)

Ich hab mir ein neues Bike - mein erstes Twenty Niner - das Colorado 401 von Stevens gegönnt. Dazu für den Nachwuchs den Singletrailer von Tout Terrain. 

Würde gerne paar Fotos zeigen, weiß aber nicht so richtig wie das hier funktioniert (bin neu hier, sorry) einfach einfügen ?! 

Ansonsten unter http://rs-cycling.de.to


----------



## kris. (16. Februar 2013)

Bildadresse kopieren, hier auf den gelben "Kasten" über dem Textfenster klicken (2. von rechts), Adresse einfügen, auf "Antworten" klicken, fertisch..! 

Sieht dann so aus:


----------



## rs-cycling.deto (16. Februar 2013)

Da isses ja....  Danke, dass du das gleich für mich übernommen hast. 

Schickes Teil oder?!


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Februar 2013)

Ihr habt den selben Kindersitz wie wir


----------



## kris. (16. Februar 2013)

ungewohnt hier mal wieder nen hardtail zu sehen.
aber schick isses 

was ist das dicke am sattelrohr? schloss-halter?

ah okay, der grillchef war schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rs-cycling.deto (16. Februar 2013)

Die Schelle passt perfekt bei dem Rad ran... war eines der Hauptkriterien beim Kauf. Jetzt steht dem Ausritt mit der Familiy nichts mehr im Wege (außer dem Wetter) ;-)



http://rs-cycling.de.to


----------



## brik (16. Februar 2013)

das erste voll gefederte überhaupt für mich.gestern aus Bielefeld geholt heute eingeweiht. jetzt heißt es fahren fahren fahren 
leider nur Handybild:


----------



## RolfK (16. Februar 2013)

Und wie ist das fahren mit nem 'Sofa'


----------



## brik (16. Februar 2013)

ungewohnt angenehm. sehr sicheres Gefühl. vorher Nen dirt bike mit 110mm gefahren. denke ich habe Ne gute Wahl getroffen. was es wiegt keine Ahnung mir auch wumpe.nur bevor jemand fragt aber weniger geht bestimmt


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Februar 2013)

Das Enduro kann schon was, egal in welcher Ausstattung. 
Rauf setzten und wohl fühlen


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. Februar 2013)

brik schrieb:


> das erste voll gefederte überhaupt für mich.gestern aus Bielefeld geholt heute eingeweiht. jetzt heißt es fahren fahren fahren
> leider nur Handybild:



Geile Karre!
Wusste gar nicht, dass du auch MTB fährst und hier bist!
Viel Spaß jedenfalls!

Gruß, Kiwi.


P.S.: Können gerne mal zusammen fahren. Zeige dir dann einige Trails, auf denen sich dein Bike wohl fühlen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (16. Februar 2013)

Yo!
Damit meine blauen Flyknits nicht so alleine sind, habe ich mir heute die noch gekauft:













Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## brik (16. Februar 2013)

das können wir gerne mal machen wobei ich wohl noch etwas brauche um hinter dir her zu kommen aber dieses Jahr wird man sich wohl öfter mal sehen


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. Februar 2013)

Jau. Keinen Stress. Ich fahre geschmeidig.
Hast du das Enduro bei Nils gekauft? -> Sattelfest


----------



## brik (16. Februar 2013)

Jap war bei Nils. war wohl das letzte in L. wenn du gestern da gewesen wärst hätte man sich gesehen


----------



## RolfK (16. Februar 2013)

Sag ma Kiwi, bist du eigentlich Sportschuh-Junkie


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. Februar 2013)

RolfK schrieb:


> Sag ma Kiwi, bist du eigentlich Sportschuh-Junkie



 Na logo!

Die 3.0er hier sind auch noch nicht so alt:







... und diese 3.0er schmücken auch noch regelmäßig meinen Gang:


----------



## RolfK (16. Februar 2013)

Geil


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. Februar 2013)

brik schrieb:


> Jap war bei Nils. war wohl das letzte in L. wenn du gestern da gewesen wärst hätte man sich gesehen



Wollte gestern auf 'nen Besuch und Kaffee hin, aber hab's dann nicht mehr geschafft.
Demnächst wieder.


----------



## brik (16. Februar 2013)

Na wenn es nicht zu ot ist kannst ruhig mal deinen SchuhSchrank zeigen. ich habe mir als letztes diesen gegönnt http://hypesrus.com/releases/files/2013/01/nike-air-max-1-og.jpg


----------



## RZWODZWO (16. Februar 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Na logo!
> 
> Die 3.0er hier sind auch noch nicht so alt:
> 
> ...





Kiwi, hast Du einen Vertrag mit Nike, oder ist das Dein Sponsor?
Sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RZWODZWO (16. Februar 2013)

brik schrieb:


> das erste voll gefederte überhaupt für mich.gestern aus Bielefeld geholt heute eingeweiht. jetzt heißt es fahren fahren fahren
> leider nur Handybild:






 Sehr schönes Bike! Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf dem Berg....


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. Februar 2013)

RZWODZWO schrieb:


> Kiwi, hast Du einen Vertrag mit Nike, oder ist das Dein Sponsor?
> Sehr geil



Leider nicht.
Wäre aber eigentlich schon nötig, da sich viele meiner Patienten ebenfalls die Treter zulegen, nachdem sie sie bei mir gesehen haben.


----------



## slang (16. Februar 2013)

also ich frag mich grad, ob du überhaupt nen y Chromosom hast


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. Februar 2013)




----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Februar 2013)

... nen neues Ersatzglas für die Oakley Radar. Positive Red Iridium





... und noch was für die Birne.


----------



## chucki_bo (19. Februar 2013)

Porno!


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Februar 2013)

Aber Wortwörtlich


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Februar 2013)

Long Dong Waldi eben!


----------



## chucki_bo (19. Februar 2013)

Was ist jezz "long" Waldi???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Februar 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Was ist jezz "long" Waldi???


 
Themawechsel!!!  Kennt noch einer Lasagnewitze?


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Themawechsel!!!  Kennt noch einer Lasagnewitze?



wie jetzt Themenwechsel.....





....jetzt wo wir gerade bei @Sumsemann; Thema sind 

Wo ist der wenn man ihn mal braucht???


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Februar 2013)

Ich denke Matthias sucht gerade nen Maßband, bevor er sich zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnt.


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2013)

Hi Lars,

ist die Gore ein Maulkorb?


----------



## chucki_bo (19. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ich denke Matthias sucht gerade nen Maßband, bevor er sich zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnt.



Shice Kopfkino... 

irgendwo in Bielefeld steht jmd. mit heruntergelassener Buchse
am Fenster und sein Kumpel lehnt sich mit einem Maßband aus selbigem zum Messen


----------



## RolfK (19. Februar 2013)

Diese Bielefelder sind auch ein komisches Völkchen. Die stehen auf Sachen - unglaublich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (19. Februar 2013)

brik schrieb:


> Na wenn es nicht zu ot ist kannst ruhig mal deinen SchuhSchrank zeigen. ich habe mir als letztes diesen gegönnt http://hypesrus.com/releases/files/2013/01/nike-air-max-1-og.jpg



Ja, die 1er sind auch klasse.
Stehen auch noch irgendwo auf meiner Liste!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Tier (19. Februar 2013)

@brik:

Jetzt erst gesehen: Schönes Speci! Dann werd ich dich ja jetzt wohl öfter im Wald sehen. 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Februar 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Shice Kopfkino...
> 
> irgendwo in Bielefeld steht jmd. mit heruntergelassener Buchse
> am Fenster und sein Kumpel lehnt sich mit einem Maßband aus selbigem zum Messen


 
Ok, das war jetzt nen klassisches Mißverständnis! Meinte eigentlich mit "zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen", das er erst mal abwägt ob er hier nacher einen auf dicke Hose machen kann oder nicht! 

@ Jens
Wann wird dein Name endlich mal Programm!!! 

@ Rolf
... kein Kommentar!


----------



## Sumsemann (19. Februar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> ....jetzt wo wir gerade bei @Sumsemann; Thema sind
> 
> Wo ist der wenn man ihn mal braucht???



Hier HALLO!!! Hier bin ich!!


----------



## the_Shot (19. Februar 2013)

Boh Sumse, Du weisst doch ganz genau, dass Du damit Waldis Gefühle verletzt:thumbdown:




...trotzdem lustig

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## kris. (19. Februar 2013)

RolfK schrieb:


> Diese Bielefelder sind auch ein komisches Völkchen. Die stehen auf Sachen - unglaublich


 

Tja... Alles Verschwörer eben...


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Februar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hier HALLO!!! Hier bin ich!!



 HERRRLLLIIICHH 



Das Bild ist so geil!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ok, das war jetzt nen klassisches Mißverständnis! Meinte eigentlich mit "zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen", das er erst mal abwägt ob er hier nacher einen auf dicke Hose machen kann oder nicht!
> 
> @ Jens
> Wann wird dein Name endlich mal Programm!!!
> ...



Das nennt man Karikatur, kennst Du nur nichts von!


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hier HALLO!!! Hier bin ich!!



Du sach ma Sumse, wie lange bist Du noch mal nicht mehr Biken gewesen vor Freitag?


----------



## Sumsemann (19. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du sach ma Sumse, wie lange bist Du noch mal nicht mehr Biken gewesen vor Freitag?



Puh... lass mich überlegen...

Das waren ellenlange 4 Monate!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (19. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ok, das war jetzt nen klassisches Mißverständnis! Meinte eigentlich mit "zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen",



Nein, nein,,,,, kein Mißverständnis  -
ich habs schon so verstanden, wie Du das gemeint hast ..


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Februar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Puh... lass mich überlegen...
> 
> Das waren ellenlange 4 Monate!!!



Wie kommt das den 

Kosmetische Korrektur gehabt mit der es sich schlecht im Sattel sitzen lässt


----------



## Sumsemann (19. Februar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Wie kommt das den
> 
> Kosmetische Korrektur gehabt mit der es sich schlecht im Sattel sitzen lässt



Ne, kosmetische Korrekturen hat nur Waldi nötig 

Hatte einfach wenig bis keine Lust auf´s Biken. Biken ist ja auch nur mein Zweitsport. Das Training mit Gewichten steht bei mir nach wie vor an erster Stellen.


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich jetzt an die Geschichte mit dem Nachmessen denke...


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Februar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ne, kosmetische Korrekturen hat nur Waldi nötig
> 
> Hatte einfach wenig bis keine Lust auf´s Biken. Biken ist ja auch nur mein Zweitsport. Das Training mit Gewichten steht bei mir nach wie vor an erster Stellen.



Axo. Dachte immer du sitzt mehr auf dem Bike


----------



## wolfi (19. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt an die Geschichte mit dem Nachmessen denke...



der kreis schließt sich...


----------



## Sumsemann (19. Februar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Axo. Dachte immer du sitzt mehr auf dem Bike



Habe es mir für dieses Jahr vorgenommen...

Darum kaufe ich in Kürze auch einen Fahrradträger für die AHK um mit dem Bike auch mal in unbekannten Wäldern fahren zu können.

Würde mich auch freuen wenn ich mich ab und zu mal Euch Bikern im Wiehengebirge anschließen darf und ihr mir mal dort die Gegend und Trails zeigt.

LG
Matthias


----------



## Xeleux (19. Februar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Würde mich auch freuen wenn ich mich ab und zu mal Euch Bikern im Wiehengebirge anschließen darf und ihr mir mal dort die Gegend und Trails zeigt.
> 
> LG
> Matthias



Das sollte kein Problem sein & man lernt nicht nur neue Trails kennen sondern auch neue Leute. Außerdem möchte ich mal Deine XX1 testen


----------



## Sumsemann (19. Februar 2013)

Xeleux schrieb:


> Das sollte kein Problem sein & man lernt nicht nur neue Trails kennen sondern auch neue Leute. Außerdem möchte ich mal Deine XX1 testen



Wenn du gut versichert bist (Orkan kann Dir da sicher behilflich sein ), dann darfst du gern mein Bike mit der XX1 testen. 

Sonne310 würde ich wahrscheinlich dann auch mitbringen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (19. Februar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Sonne310 würde ich wahrscheinlich dann auch mitbringen...



Muss er dafür auch versichert sein?


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Februar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Wenn du gut versichert bist (Orkan kann Dir da sicher behilflich sein ), dann darfst du gern mein Bike mit der XX1 testen.
> 
> Sonne310 würde ich wahrscheinlich dann auch mitbringen...



Kein Thema! Dann würde ich mal Sonne testen.


----------



## Sumsemann (19. Februar 2013)

Sonne ist so schlank, die ist definitiv ein Hardtail!!!

Damit kommt ihr Federwegjunkies überhaupt nicht klar


----------



## JENSeits (19. Februar 2013)

Also, bei mir gabs nen paar Liter Sprit, nen USB-Stick und die Tage sollte noch ne neue 3TB Platte ins Haus flattern.


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Februar 2013)

Reden wir hier noch übers Biken oder übers Vögel beobachten? 

Bei uns im Wiehen ist es nicht so dicke. 
Ähnlich wie Teuto. 
Ich hatte mit Waldi schon mal einen Schnack gehalten das ich euch mal mitnehme in den Deister. Danach wollt ihr nix anderes mehr wenn ihr auf Trails steht.


----------



## slang (19. Februar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Reden wir hier noch übers Biken oder übers Vögel beobachten?
> 
> Bei uns im Wiehen ist es nicht so dicke.
> Ähnlich wie Teuto.
> Ich hatte mit Waldi schon mal einen Schnack gehalten das ich euch mal mitnehme in den Deister. Danach wollt ihr nix anderes mehr wenn ihr auf Trails steht.



Doch, danach wollen sie erst mal ihre Fingernägel neu lakieren, könnten ja Schrämmchen dran sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (20. Februar 2013)

Lasst uns hier mal wieder zu neuen Errungenschaften kommen Jungs ...


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. Februar 2013)

Ich erwarte heute noch eine eilige Lieferung! Man darf gespannt sein!  ... mehr dazu heute Abend.


----------



## poekelz (20. Februar 2013)

Der neue Bike Workshop - die Lokus-Lektüre für das ganze Jahr ;-)


----------



## nippelspanner (20. Februar 2013)

Vorallem, wenn kein Klopapier da ist...!


----------



## LosNatas (20. Februar 2013)

Reifen für mein Bfe


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. Februar 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Der neue Bike Workshop - die Lokus-Lektüre für das ganze Jahr ;-)
> [/IMG]



Hab ich mir gestern noch übers Bike-App aufs iPad geladen. 
Lässt sich so aufm Lokus allerdings nicht zweckentfremden. 

... aber wie bereits angekündigt, habe ich heute die mit Sehnsucht erwartete Lieferung erhalten!!!





Batterien für meine Sigma Bikeuhr. Gekauft bei Amazon, mit viel Liebe verpackt von glücklichen Leiharbeitern.


----------



## the_Shot (20. Februar 2013)

Ich dachte die Dinger wärn für dein Hörgerät

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Hab ich mir gestern noch übers Bike-App aufs iPad geladen.
> Lässt sich so aufm Lokus allerdings nicht zweckentfremden.



Selbst das bekommst Du noch hin!


----------



## kris. (20. Februar 2013)

einfach das neue iShit-App installieren!


----------



## poekelz (22. Februar 2013)

Marshguard im Selbstbau die 2.

Hab im Büro einen dicken Klarsichtdeckel eines Kataloges (A4 Überformat) gefunden diesen als Basisplatte benutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (22. Februar 2013)

Ja schön!

muss ich mir auch mal basteln


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Februar 2013)

goil...


----------



## the_Shot (22. Februar 2013)

Schickes Ding Frank, ich frag mich allerdings schon länger ob das überhaupt taugt?!

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Februar 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Schickes Ding Frank, ich frag mich allerdings schon länger ob das überhaupt taugt?!
> 
> send from slaughterhouse



Da kann ich mal ganz ohne zu fragen Frank sein Hand für ins Feuer legen das das was taugt. 

Bringt wirklich was das Ding


----------



## the_Shot (22. Februar 2013)

Hälts den Matsch ausm Gesicht, oder nur von Rahmen und Gabel ab?

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Februar 2013)

Gesicht.


----------



## 230691 (22. Februar 2013)

Absolut empfehlenswert. Mir ist meins nach der 2ten Abfahrt Hermann DH abgerissen.
Man merkt einen ganz deutlichen unterschied in der Visage


----------



## the_Shot (22. Februar 2013)

Dann bastel ich mir auch mal einen, bei so viel Zuspruch

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. Februar 2013)

Die Fresse muß dreckig sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2013)

In Deinem Falle sicherlich von Vorteil!


----------



## RZWODZWO (22. Februar 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Dann bastel ich mir auch mal einen, bei so viel Zuspruch
> 
> send from slaughterhouse



Nimm nen Mökereimer aus dem Baumarkt, der hat ein super flexibles Material (bruch und splitterfest), wiegt nichts und läßt sich gut verarbeiten. Preis hält sich auch in  Grenzen. Man bekommt übrigens zwei daraus geschnitten


----------



## the_Shot (22. Februar 2013)

Alles klaro, Danke für den Tip:thumbup:, ich tingle morgen mal los nen Eimer besorgen.

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## kris. (22. Februar 2013)

Waldi lässt sich halt lieber ne neue Fresse basteln!


----------



## Surfjunk (23. Februar 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Dann bastel ich mir auch mal einen, bei so viel Zuspruch
> 
> send from slaughterhouse



Schau mal in mein Album da ist eine Schablone drin.


----------



## the_Shot (23. Februar 2013)

Danke, mach ich

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (23. Februar 2013)

Die Schablone ist schon gut, aber nach vorne hin, kann man den auch ruhig noch nen Tickchen länger machen.


----------



## Surfjunk (23. Februar 2013)

Das Nach-Vorne habe ich mittlerweile komplett abgeschnitten da es nix bringt.


----------



## RZWODZWO (23. Februar 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1300521?in=set


----------



## chucki_bo (23. Februar 2013)

Meine Frau fragte eben, ob ich das Tischset gesehen hätte... 
".. Ich, äh nö, wieso????"


----------



## Surfjunk (23. Februar 2013)




----------



## JENSeits (23. Februar 2013)

Hahaha, sehr geil Jörg!


----------



## -Kiwi- (23. Februar 2013)




----------



## freetourer (23. Februar 2013)




----------



## Waldwichtel (23. Februar 2013)

Jörg, hab dir gerade per PN meine Kontodaten geschickt.
Ich erwarte 150,- sonst gebe ich Deiner Frau nen Tipp,
wo sie das Tischset findet, oder zumindest ein Teil davon.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (23. Februar 2013)

Wenn er denn noch 150 Euro besitzt nachdem er meine PN Forderung erfüllt hat kann er das machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (23. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube, sie ahnt schon was  .


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. Februar 2013)

Oha, das gibt Stubenarrest!


----------



## Domme02 (25. Februar 2013)

Nen bisschen was fürs Focus 29r Racebike:
- 2013er Fox mit QR15 Achse und CTD
- New Ultimate Carbonparts (leckerer 700mm Prügel)
- Fizik Tundra 00 Carbonsattel
- Esi Griffe


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. Februar 2013)

Tolle Parts, Domme!


----------



## JENSeits (27. Februar 2013)

So bei mir gabs mal was neues:

- Seagate Barracude 3TB Platte
- Optical Cable
- Behringer MS40 zum testen, überzeugt nach 20 Minuten noch nicht soo...
- Schaumstoffunterlagen

- 10 Ermäßigungsgutscheine für die Rad & Outdoor Messe in Bremen, damit ich die Kids vom Verein günstig reinbekomm. Den Sprinter wollen wir voll machen


----------



## slang (27. Februar 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> - 10 Ermäßigungsgutscheine für die Rad & Outdoor Messe in Bremen, damit ich die Kids vom Verein günstig reinbekomm. Den Sprinter wollen wir voll machen



Da dürfen aber nur Neun rein, oder hast du nen Busführerschein?


----------



## JENSeits (28. Februar 2013)

Eine ist für "Privatzwecke"  Dieser Privatzweck reist selbst an


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (28. Februar 2013)

Weil der Winter nicht aufhören will..


----------



## JENSeits (28. Februar 2013)

schick! ist das ne Vaude?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (28. Februar 2013)

Ok, hat nix mit Biken zu tun, ist aber trotzdem neu. 




_
Hintergrund: Name von meinem Sohnemann, blaue Augen wie mein Kleener, Taschenuhr zeigt Geburtszeit an_.


----------



## RZWODZWO (28. Februar 2013)

Sattelstütze absenkbar und Sattel in passenderen Farben


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. Februar 2013)

Das macht ganz schön was aus. Sieht klasse aus!


----------



## nextfriday (28. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ok, hat nix mit Biken zu tun, ist aber trotzdem neu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chik!: daumen: Ab und zu sollte man der eigenen Pelle halt auch mal einen neuen Lack gönnen

Send from anywhere else


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. Februar 2013)

Da haste recht. Das Eloxalbad hat auch gar nicht weh getan.


----------



## RZWODZWO (28. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Das macht ganz schön was aus. Sieht klasse aus!




Danke! Dein Tattoo ist für den Unterarm aber echt gewagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (28. Februar 2013)

Stimmt schon, aber damit kann ich leben. 

... kann höchstens sein das der Lütte mir in 17 Jahren was an die Fresse haut, weil ich ihn mit nem Affen in Verbindung gebracht habe.


----------



## nextfriday (28. Februar 2013)

Ach was, in 17 Jahren ist das Gesicht von dem Affen so lang, dass dein Sohn denktes es währe eine Bulldogge

Send from anywhere else


----------



## Tier (28. Februar 2013)

@_RZWODZWO_:

Passt optisch total gut! Jetzt ist der Vorbau auch nicht mehr so allein mit seiner Farbe. 
Wirst dich fragen wie du je ohne Tele fahren konntest. 


 @_Waldwichtel_:

 Sehr gut gestochen. 


Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## esta (28. Februar 2013)

Das Cheetah gefällt mir auch sehr gut, überlege ob ein Mountain Spirit meine nächste Anschaffung wird. Der Preis is für Made in Germany halt echt super.


----------



## chucki_bo (28. Februar 2013)

Tier schrieb:


> @_RZWODZWO_:
> 
> Wirst dich fragen wie du je ohne Tele fahren konntest.
> 
> ...



Jau  - ich fahr das Dingen mittlerweile schon ein, wenn ich nur aus der Garage den Hof runterrolle


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (28. Februar 2013)

@Jens: Ist eine Vaude Gravit

Das Cheetah is schon ziemlich ziemlich geil, nur die Kabelführung uber dern weißen Rahmen wirkt etwas wurschtelig. Wie funktioniert der vivid in dem Teil?


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ok, hat nix mit Biken zu tun, ist aber trotzdem neu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



plus Selbstportrait?


----------



## Waldwichtel (1. März 2013)

Könnte passen.


----------



## RZWODZWO (1. März 2013)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> @_Jens_: Ist eine Vaude Gravit
> 
> Das Cheetah is schon ziemlich ziemlich geil, nur die Kabelführung uber dern weißen Rahmen wirkt etwas wurschtelig. Wie funktioniert der vivid in dem Teil?




Kabelführung ist ab Werk so, nicht schön, kann ich aber mit leben.
Bei ner schwrzen Rahmenfarbe würds kaum jemanden auffallen...... 
Zum Dämpfer kann ich dir leider noch nicht sehr viel sagen. Er dämpft auf jeden Fall. Mehr, wenn das komische weisse Zeug aus dem Berg ist.
Sonst finde ich mein weisses Bike ja nicht wieder.............


----------



## Tier (1. März 2013)

Hab heute mal Blau gemacht...













Dazu gabs nen paar 5.10 Impacts....damit meine Freerider nicht mehr so einsam sind.
Ebony and Ivory...lalala la la lala...






Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nextfriday (1. März 2013)

Macht n schlanken Fuß

Send from anywhere else


----------



## esta (1. März 2013)

So gefällt mir das Strive wesentlich besser als in der Serienvariante. Wohnst du in der Hausbergerschweiz oder wieso hat die Straße da so eine Steigung  ?


----------



## Tier (1. März 2013)

@nextfriday: Schlanker Fuß? Ich hoffe du meinst nicht die Schuhe. Das ist Größe 47!! 
 @esta: Thx. Nö, Hausberger Schweiz isses nicht. Habs trotzdem nicht weit in den Wald. 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## -Kiwi- (1. März 2013)

Die blauen Parts kommen gut! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## kris. (1. März 2013)

Gute idee mit den blauen teilen. So sticht die gabel nicht so raus. 

Uns ne blaue sattelrohrschelle ist immer gut!


----------



## Tier (1. März 2013)

Danke Jungs. 
 @kris. : Die Gabel war auch Auslöser der Aktion.


----------



## RZWODZWO (1. März 2013)

@Tier
Sieht gut aus, aber mit den Schuhen mußt Du ja jetzt so richtig abgehen


----------



## Tier (1. März 2013)

Mike hat die gleichen und du weißt ja wie er abgeht. 
Pass ma auf....der Tag kommt...da koofste dir auch noch welche!


----------



## Surfjunk (1. März 2013)

I like


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 175627 (3. März 2013)

_*so,endlich kann ich hier auch mal ein`nen auf dicke hose machen:*_

*neu:*

* Hope Kettenblatt mit Bashring,  in Gold, *

*Hope Vorbau in Gold nartürlich Dreifachklemmung*

*Hope Schnellspanner in,na? Gold*

*Ach ja BB7 Bremsen nartürlich mechanisch und passend Rohloff *

*Bilder und unverständliches findet ihr auf ;  Rnetnerzock 2013 klick mich*

*Gruss george*


----------



## Waldwichtel (3. März 2013)

Oha, Hope in gold kommt mir so bekannt vor.


----------



## crossboss (5. März 2013)

Grad hat es wieder 2 Mal geklingelt.
*******, wo ist denn nu das Teppichmesser?


----------



## tommi101 (5. März 2013)

Ja nee is klar :O Und das Votec....schon verkauft?
 Heute Abend aber noch aufbauen, oder? 
Gratuliere zum neuen Rahmen!!

Bei mir gab es nur ne neue Mütze:


----------



## crossboss (5. März 2013)

Yo danke, Votec fast so gut wie . Ich hoffe ich kann noch nachher in der Sonne ne Probefahrt auf dem Rocky aufnehmen.

Geiler Helm mit eingebautem Bildschirmschoner , Top!


----------



## -Kiwi- (5. März 2013)

Hi. 
Welches Rocky ist es denn? 

Gesendet von meinem Note 2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (5. März 2013)

Ein Slayer. Simmts?! 
Jedenfalls herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Traumbike! Aus dem ICB wird wohl nichts mehr?

Bei mir wird die nächsten Tage auch ein großes Paket eintrudeln. Ich freu mich schon.


----------



## wolfi (5. März 2013)

ich will auch nen großes paket


----------



## wolfi (5. März 2013)

aber das schönste rad hab eh ich


----------



## nippelspanner (5. März 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


>



Du Sack! 
Zeig uns den Rahmen, aber zack-zack!


----------



## wolfi (5. März 2013)

Ich glaube das ist nur nen rm karton...

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## Surfjunk (5. März 2013)

Wasn mit dem IBC Hobel geworden?
Oder geht der Trend zum 3Bike?


----------



## Nico Laus (5. März 2013)

Immer passend zur Trikofarbe. Das Votec deckt Schwarz und Grün ab, das RM Grau und Rot und das ICB Blau. Ganz schön schlau von Jörg.


----------



## crossboss (5. März 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Ein Slayer. Simmts?!
> Jedenfalls herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Traumbike! Aus dem ICB wird wohl nichts mehr?
> 
> Bei mir wird die nächsten Tage auch ein großes Paket eintrudeln. Ich freu mich schon. [/quote
> ...


----------



## crossboss (5. März 2013)

ICB  hat sich für mich eh ausgedingst nach dem Chaos dort. Votec geht über die Verkaufttheke , war eh als Übergang gedacht, die Sache mit den Trikotfarben ist aber irgendwie doch interessant
Gute Nacht !


----------



## Nico Laus (5. März 2013)

Schick...so in Weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (6. März 2013)

Hast Recht komm ich lass das als Rahmenschutz drauf


----------



## crossboss (6. März 2013)

Wird Zeit langsam mal das Rad aufzubauen.......


----------



## the_Shot (6. März 2013)

Klasse Teil Jörg:thumbup:

Was für eine Gabel kommt rein und hast Du schon ein Zielgewicht für den Komplettaufbau vor Augen?

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## wolfi (6. März 2013)

ich finds doof
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
ne, jörg...sehr schick!
ich hätte da noch nen top laufradsatz für dich
tubeless und mit niegelnagelneuen hansdampf trailstar reifen druff!
dann können wir ja am samstag fahren, was?
gruß
wolfi


----------



## crossboss (6. März 2013)

So fast fertig! Kurzer 55mm Easton Haven Vorbau noch und jut is!



Mann Mann  Mann wat ein schöner Stress tunig neben den Büro ist schön, ich muß noch abrbeitenr..
Moin Wolfi, mein *alter *Shimano 776 passt leider  hier nicht, wegen der 142er Steckachse hinten, sonst würd ich den wohl gern zurück kaufen Samstag geht i .O.

Nachher gehts erstmal mit Sohnemannn den _UNIbikepark_.


----------



## wolfi (6. März 2013)

hi jörg,
schick geworden!
samstag kann ich aber erst nach der alm. vorher arbeite ich noch zu allem überfluss....
oder sonntag nachmittag...
schön im schnee


----------



## crossboss (6. März 2013)

Dann lass uns So morgen einfach wieder telefonieren


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. März 2013)

Sieht schon klasse aus, Jörg! 

Schaff dir doch mal nen Superweitwinkelobjektiv an, dann kannste auch aufm Balkon nen Foto von der Seite machen.


----------



## crossboss (6. März 2013)

Was is denn hier los schon wieder 2 Mal MR. Postman. Ja der Balkon steht  im Augenblick schon voller Kartons denn es wurden grad  grad die neuen Enduropuschen gebracht . 



Nee , nee nix Offtopic! Die sind natürlich für die Klickies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (6. März 2013)

Upps, fast noch das ICB Kit in der Auslosung unter den Auserwählten knapp 22 Usern gewonnen!


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. März 2013)

Ist der von crc?


----------



## crossboss (6. März 2013)

Genau
Dei Votec ist aber auch noch neu oder!? GefÃ¤llt mir. Den Rahmen gabs z.B . BrÃ¼gellmann im Angebot fÃ¼r 599,- â¬ oder?


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. März 2013)

ja, war bei mir ähnlich wie bei dir. Auch aufs ICB gewartet aber da es jetzt absebar ist das es wohl nicht vor Mai kommt hab ich mich nach Alternativen umgesehen. Das Slayer hav ich bei crc auch gesehen aber irgendwie nur in S oder so.


----------



## nippelspanner (6. März 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


>



Aus der Perspektive und mit der ausgezogenen Sattelstütze sieht der Rahmen iwie zu klein aus. 
(Vorausgesetzt, das ist deine Sitzposition)
Sonst natürlich schick!
Muss es mir mal in natura ansehen....


----------



## JENSeits (6. März 2013)

Nen schöner Rahmen, viel Spaß damit!
Mir war er bei einer Probefahrt zuklein was die länge des Sitzrohrs angeht. Ist aber nen sehr verspieltes Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (7. März 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> samstag kann ich aber erst nach der alm.



Nach dem Spiel??  

Da wird jawohl gefeiert und ein paar Preußenschweine aus der Stadt getrieben !!


----------



## wolfi (7. März 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Nach dem Spiel??
> 
> Da wird jawohl gefeiert und ein paar Preußenschweine aus der Stadt getrieben !!



ne, meine frau geht mit den beiden älteren dahin. ich habe dann so lange unseren jüngsten.
ich habs nicht so mit dem alm-fussball.
ich bin da noch masochistischer veranlagt und bin sogar zum gladbachspiel nach rom gefahren
gruß
wolfi


----------



## chucki_bo (7. März 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> ne, meine frau geht mit den beiden älteren dahin. ich habe dann so lange unseren jüngsten.
> ich habs nicht so mit dem alm-fussball.
> ich bin da noch masochistischer veranlagt und bin sogar zum gladbachspiel nach rom gefahren
> gruß
> wolfi



Oh... das Päckchen wiegt schwer...


----------



## Gr_Flash (7. März 2013)

Mal die Auto-Poliermaschine im Schraubstock vergewaltigt:


----------



## -Kiwi- (7. März 2013)

Sieht gut aus! 

Gesendet von meinem Note 2.


----------



## wolfi (7. März 2013)

@ chuck: Aber die stimmung war unglaublich gut! 

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## kris. (7. März 2013)

@Gr Flash sauber! 
Jetzt Klarlack oder Elox?


----------



## Gr_Flash (7. März 2013)

Normaler 2K-Klarlack wird wohl nicht halten, Eloxieren ist schwierig wegen der Stahlachse.

Habe jetzt zunächst mit Meguiars Wachs versiegelt, der Glanz wird sowieso nicht ewig halten


----------



## crossboss (7. März 2013)

Sieht geil aus die XTR!?
Solche Polier und Schleiforgien hab ich in grauer Vorzeit als Werkzeugmacher an meinen zu kantigen Rennrad und Mtb Kurbeln gemacht. Gab da ne Anleitung zu von  _Smolik_. Assymmetrisch und soche Scherze sind da möglich. Die hab ich noch im Keller am alten Rennrad die Oberflächen habe über die Jahre aber etwas gelitten. Ich biring sie dir mal vorbei Flasch





Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Mal die Auto-Poliermaschine im Schraubstock vergewaltigt:


----------



## crossboss (7. März 2013)

Das Bild am Balkon ist von der einfachen Handycam verzerrt. Der XL Rahmen ist schon groß genug . Die 52 cm Zoll passen mir perfekt. Hat mein altes Team Only Rocky auch. Sitzlänge 81,5 cm/ Stützenauszug 24cm, 14 von 38 cm sind im Rahmen versenkt. Die Maße gibt es als PDF beim _Bikeaction _Support, wen es interessiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (7. März 2013)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Normaler 2K-Klarlack wird wohl nicht halten, Eloxieren ist schwierig wegen der Stahlachse.
> 
> Habe jetzt zunächst mit Meguiars Wachs versiegelt, der Glanz wird sowieso nicht ewig halten



Ach stimmt, an den Materialmix hatte ich nicht gedacht...
Dann wirst Du wohl ab und zu mal nachpolieren müssen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. März 2013)

Ich würde sie so lassen. Nen bißchen Nevr Dull in die Trikottasche und ab und an nachpolieren. 

Dachte aber Du wolltest ne schwarze Kurbel fürs Simplon? Wobei, wie Kai schon erwähnt hat, 
Mad-Line hat schon einige dieser Kurbeln eloxiert. Sumsemann hatte von ihm damals die XTR 
in schwarz eloxiert, sah klasse aus! Ist aber auch ne Preisfrage und etwas Wartezeit muß man 
da sicher auch einkalkulieren.


----------



## Gr_Flash (7. März 2013)

War am überlegen, aber so schön silber poliert als Eyecatcher hat auch was  Zumal das Eloxieren dann teurer käme als die Kurbel im Ausgangszustand bei egay...


----------



## Nico Laus (7. März 2013)

Ich komme gerade nach Hause, da sehe ich dieses Paket vor der Wohnungstür des Nachbarn stehen. Ich habs da mal besser weggenommen.


----------



## wolfi (7. März 2013)

Auspacken!

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## crossboss (7. März 2013)

Also du kannst doch nicht deinem Nachbarn das Rad klauen

war wenigstens was gutes drin, zeich mal aber zieh es gaaanz langs am aus Baby!


Nico Laus schrieb:


> Ich komme gerade nach Hause, da sehe ich dieses Paket vor der Wohnungstür des Nachbarn stehen. Ich habs da mal besser weggenommen.


----------



## Surfjunk (7. März 2013)

Neue Schuhe 







Und Spanks dazu.


----------



## the_Shot (7. März 2013)

Spank Schienbeinentfleischer


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Ich komme gerade nach Hause, da sehe ich dieses Paket vor der Wohnungstür des Nachbarn stehen. Ich habs da mal besser weggenommen.



Bei mir kann ich es leider nicht sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (7. März 2013)

> Und Spanks dazu.


Die habe ich dem FRX auch gegönnt. Beim Einschrauben der drilligzigtausend Pins hab ich überlegt, ob ich den Akkuschrauber auspacke. So ein nerviges Gefummel.  Sehen aber heiß aus und haben Grip!



> Bei mir kann ich es leider nicht sehen.


Woran liegt's? Meine Bilder liegen gewöhnlich auf imgshack...sollte eigentlich jeder sehen können.

Jetzt aber endlich das wahnsinns Foto vor malerischem Hintergrund. 
Sorry! Da muss ich mal mit dem Spiegelreflexhandy ran.


----------



## the_Shot (8. März 2013)

Alter Schwede, hier wird ja richtig aufgerüstet

Nettes Eisen Herr Nico Laus:thumbup:

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## ohneworte (8. März 2013)

Jetzt sind sie da!


----------



## chucki_bo (8. März 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


>



Phat 

Canyon macht neben der guten Ausstattung auch immer optisch richtig was her!

chucki_bo


----------



## kris. (8. März 2013)

Nettes Geschoss!


----------



## wiehenrenner (8. März 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Neue Schuhe
> 
> Und Spanks dazu.


 
Coole Sachen, Pedale bin ich soweit auch sehr zufrieden mit. Gerade der Grip ist super.
Wofür möchtest Du die Schuhe nutzen? Du fährst doch recht viele Trail/Endurotouren, da hätte ich die Angst das die mir doch zu warm sein könnten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (8. März 2013)

Ich hatte mir das jetzt für die eher hackeligen Sachen in Tirol usw. gekauft und für den Winter weil die XT Trail gern mal zusauen.

Ist meine erste Kombi FT und Plattform, wer weis vielleicht mag ich es ja


----------



## Flying_Elvis (8. März 2013)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Du fährst doch recht viele Trail/Endurotouren, da hätte ich die Angst das die mir doch zu warm sein könnten.


 
Ich habe die Enforcer High und benutze sie auch im Sommer. Bin mit ihnen in Italien und Österreich auch lange Touren gefahren. Sind super, nicht zu warm.


----------



## RZWODZWO (8. März 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Die habe ich dem FRX auch gegönnt. Beim Einschrauben der drilligzigtausend Pins hab ich überlegt, ob ich den Akkuschrauber auspacke. So ein nerviges Gefummel.  Sehen aber heiß aus und haben Grip!
> 
> Woran liegt's? Meine Bilder liegen gewöhnlich auf imgshack...sollte eigentlich jeder sehen können.
> 
> ...




Nettes Teil, hatte ich auch mal in Erwägung gezogen


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. März 2013)

Wenn ich hier so die fetten Maschinen sehe, dann würde ich gerne mal einen Wunsch äußern!!!

Ich hätte gerne nen Foto von unserem Kai auf so nem Downhill-Boliden mit montierten Racing Ralphs!!!  ... würde ich glatt als Bildschirmschoner nehmen.


----------



## RZWODZWO (8. März 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier so die fetten Maschinen sehe, dann würde ich gerne mal einen Wunsch äußern!!!
> 
> Ich hätte gerne nen Foto von unserem Kai auf so nem Downhill-Boliden mit montierten Racing Ralphs!!!  ... würde ich glatt als Bildschirmschoner nehmen.




Du böse gewesen bist


----------



## Porta-Mike (8. März 2013)

moion!

nun laßt ´mal den inspektor kai in ruhe......

gruß

michael


----------



## wolfi (8. März 2013)

Wer bergauf fährt ist nur zu blöd ne liftkarte zu lösen....

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## crossboss (8. März 2013)

Surf gefallen mir!

Nico L , geiler Bomber


----------



## crossboss (8. März 2013)

Aber Kai, das wär doch dann mal ne echte Aufgabe für deine strammen Waden


k_star schrieb:


> auf so einem bike wirst du mich nie sehen, da ich auch gerne bergauf fahre.
> 
> runter kommt man immer irgendwie.


----------



## nippelspanner (8. März 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ist meine erste Kombi FT und Plattform, wer weis vielleicht mag ich es ja



Nachdem ich mein ganzes Leben Klickies gefahren bin, "musste" ich nach einer fiesen Sprunggelenksverletzung auf die hohen Inpacts und Flats umsteigen. Umgewöhnung hat bei mir ca. ein halbes Jahr gedauert. Jetzt will ich nicht mehr zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (8. März 2013)

Neue Wäsche fürn Mann 






und fürs Rad





 Cane Creek. 

gegen den großen Durst ne Syncros Buddel


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (9. März 2013)

Okay.. ich muss mit meinen klugen Worten von vor ein paar Wochen doch brechen... da heute ein Brief vom Finanzamt bezgl. meiner nachgereichten Steuererklärung von 2011 ankam und ich das Teil optisch und wegen der Druckpunkteinstellung ja nun seit längerer Zeit immer wieder auf dem Schirm hatte hab ochs nun eben einfach bestellt bei BMO... das wars jetzt aber auch für die ganze nächste Zeit an meinem Bike , es sei denn es geht kaputt


----------



## the_Shot (9. März 2013)

Bene, gute Wahl. Wobei ich ehr zur X0 Trail tendiert hätte. Ich fahre die Code R am Demo und muss sagen, dass das echt ein toller Stopper ist. Die Druckpunktverstellung vermisse ich nicht.

Viel Spaß mit der Bremse!

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## RolfK (9. März 2013)

Damit ist das Bike jetzt auch voll parktauglich


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (9. März 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Bene, gute Wahl. Wobei ich ehr zur X0 Trail tendiert hätte. Ich fahre die Code R am Demo und muss sagen, dass das echt ein toller Stopper ist. Die Druckpunktverstellung vermisse ich nicht.
> 
> Viel Spaß mit der Bremse!
> 
> send from slaughterhouse



Hatte ich auch kurz überlegt,  meinste die Code is zuviel des Guten für ein Enduro?
Und Rolf, könnte ich mich nochmal zu dir gesellen wenn ich die Leitungen kürzen bzw neu befüllen und entlüften muss? Denke ja nich dass das auf anhieb passen wird so wies geliefert wird. ich bestell mir gleich noch ein Set dazu, hab ich gestern vergessen.


----------



## RolfK (9. März 2013)

Türlich kannst rumkommen, danach können wir ja gleich ne kleine Ausfahrt machen, wenn's passt


Bremsleistung würd ich auf einem Niveau sehen zwischen der Code und Trail. Die Trail sehe zumindest ich optisch und gewichtstechnisch vorn, hat aber auch seinen Preis, die Code ist bestimmt deutlich günstiger zu bekommen


----------



## the_Shot (9. März 2013)

Die X0 Trail ist ja im Grunde nichts anderes als ein X0 Geber kombiniert mit nem Code Sattel. Ist ein bisschen leichter als die normale Code und in verschiedenen Farbe erhältlich. Ich find sie optisch ansprechender, bremsleistungstechnisch sind beide gleichauf.

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (9. März 2013)

Geschmackssache halt, ich find die silberne Code halt wahnsinnig geil vom Aussehen! Hab sie jetzt mit nem BMO Gutschein den ich noch hatte für 300 bekommen, ich denke da kann man nix sagen.

Ich sag bescheid wenn ich sie habe. Und klar können wir gerne ne Runde drehen danach! Und ich wollt ja auch nochmal eine kleine Hörprobe


----------



## JENSeits (11. März 2013)

Bei mir gabs was für den Helm:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (11. März 2013)

uii feine Sonne.....aber kostet auch dementsprechend. Das schreckt mich echt von Lupine ab...


----------



## -Kiwi- (11. März 2013)

Schicke Lampe!


----------



## JENSeits (11. März 2013)

Danke, hab lieb nachgefragt und ordentlich Rabatt bekommen. Ist aber eine 2.Wahl, der Lampenkopf hat 2 Lackfehler, fällt allerdings nicht auf und das werden nicht die letzten sein. Soll ja schließlich benutzt werden 

Achja, ICB 02 in XL gabs auch gleich dazu  Bilder gibts wenn ichs hier stehen hab.


----------



## Nico Laus (11. März 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Bin echt gespannt wie es aussieht und fährt.


----------



## poekelz (11. März 2013)

Coole Funzel  

Jens, das schreit ja quasi nach nem Nightride solange die Trails noch hart sind und der weiße Schnee das Licht reflektiert....


----------



## JENSeits (11. März 2013)

Jop! Wollte schauen ob ich es Morgen schaffe ne kleine Testrunde zudrehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (11. März 2013)

Gab mal was standesgemäßes für das _





Salyer_


----------



## ohneworte (11. März 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs was für den Helm:



Welche ist es denn? Ich kann hier nämlich nichts sehen.


----------



## JENSeits (12. März 2013)

Piko 3


----------



## freetourer (12. März 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Achja, ICB 02 in XL gabs auch gleich dazu
> 
> .....



Cooooooooool.   


Bin gespannt.

Wann bekommst Du das denn?


----------



## JENSeits (12. März 2013)

Mitte Mai bis Mitte juni irgendwann


----------



## nippelspanner (12. März 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Gab mal was standesgemäßes für das _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am Rocky ist schon aus firmenhistorischen Gründen nur Race Face standesgemäß! 
Sieht auf den ersten Blick aus wie ein RF Turbine Plagiat mit silbernem Vorderteil.

Hier das Original:


----------



## crossboss (12. März 2013)

@ Nippel 

Pffffffttt Race Face...........ist nen Easton Haven Stem Haben aber tatschlich beide die heiße CNC Optik.


Und für den baldigen Osterurlaub, in Finale Ligure, gab es heute ein neues Busvorzelt. (natürlich ohne den Bus)


----------



## JENSeits (12. März 2013)

Bei mir gabs nach über 10 Jahre "ohne Uhr durch die Welt laufen" mal eine fürs Handgelenk. 







LG Jens


----------



## Surfjunk (12. März 2013)

Bei mir gab es das Zelt für Finale


----------



## crossboss (12. März 2013)

Orkan, dein Outwell Zelt gefällt mir gut

Oh Mann , wann gehts endlich los, ich freu mich schon zu Tode wegen Finale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (12. März 2013)

Große Tour geplant?


----------



## crossboss (12. März 2013)

Ja mit Familien und Enduro Bikes ans Mittelmeer


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Piko 3



Die ist richtig gut, habe ich auch!


----------



## slang (13. März 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ja mit Familien und Enduro Bikes ans Mittelmeer



Weviele Familien sollen denn da untergebracht werden?


----------



## Xeleux (14. März 2013)

Meine neueste Errungenschaft 
Tune King/Kong, Sapim CX-Ray, ZTR Flow EX 






Ich freu mich wie Bolle


----------



## poekelz (15. März 2013)

Coole Räder!!

Was für Reifen ziehst du auf?


----------



## Xeleux (15. März 2013)

Aktuell nehm ich noch meine Conti MK II vom alten LRS, aber wenn mal gewechselt werden muß dann werd ich die ONZA Ibex FR probieren...


----------



## chucki_bo (15. März 2013)

Wo hast Du den LRS bestellt??


----------



## Xeleux (15. März 2013)

Nach einem Tip von unserem @Waldwichtel bei R2-Bike in Dresden! 
Eine Top Kundenbetreuung wie ich finde, kann ich bedenkenlos weiterempfehlen :thumbup:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (15. März 2013)

Kein Thema, sehen klasse aus!

R2-Bike ist top. Schnelle Lieferzeiten (teils 24 Stunden), netter Kontakt, gute Auswahl im oberklassigen und "High-End"-Bereich. 

Viel Spaß mit den Rädern!


----------



## chucki_bo (15. März 2013)

Ja, sehen prima aus und werden sicher super laufen!! 

Kann ich mir aber nicht leisten. Bin froh, wenn ich 1 x am Tag warm essen kann...


----------



## -Kiwi- (15. März 2013)

Toller LRS!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (16. März 2013)

Xeleux schrieb:


> Meine neueste Errungenschaft
> Tune King/Kong, Sapim CX-Ray, ZTR Flow EX



Darf mal fragen was sowas kostet?



chucki_bo schrieb:


> Kann ich mir aber nicht leisten. Bin froh, wenn ich 1 x am Tag warm essen kann...



Jaja, aber ein 2,5K Winterbike haben. 

Gib's zu bei euch stapeln sich die Geldsäcke im Keller


----------



## Xeleux (17. März 2013)

Hast ne PN


----------



## crossboss (17. März 2013)

am Samstag kam dann endlich das gewünschte Bauteil an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr_Flash (19. März 2013)

Konnte bei dem auf bikestore.cc aufgerufenen Preis nicht widerstehen, zumal ich mit den FRMs so meine Schwierigkeiten hatte...


----------



## poekelz (19. März 2013)

...bestimmt geil leicht 

Was für Naben?


----------



## Gr_Flash (19. März 2013)

Sind die gut/leicht/günstigen Novatec; liefen bei mir bisher problemlos


----------



## wolfi (20. März 2013)

So,
bei mir gibt es ebenfalls etwas neues. nach 20 jahren klickis versuche ich es mal etwas flacher:


send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## wolfi (20. März 2013)

und damit das nicht in die buxe geht, die passenden schuhe:


send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## wolfi (20. März 2013)

und ne neue kette auch, meine noch verbaute xt kette ist mir schon 2 x gerissen.

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (20. März 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> So,
> bei mir gibt es ebenfalls etwas neues. nach 20 jahren klickis versuche ich es mal etwas flacher:
> Anhang anzeigen 248030
> 
> send from total wichtigen schmartfon




Jute Teile, hab ich auch ^^ ich bin bei den neuen 5.10 freeridern VXi auch am überlegen. Die impact sind einfach zu fett irgendwie und haben mir ein bisschen zu viel grip. Vielleicht probier ich die bald mal.


----------



## wolfi (20. März 2013)

ich habe die galoschen eben für ne stunde bei der arbeit getragen, also ne lange wanderung möchte ich mit denen nicht unbedingt machen aber sind ja auch zum radeln gedacht. ich bin wirklich mal gespannt wie sich das so auf dem bike verhält. ich bin ja plattform novize. in den 80gern bin ich mit riemen und körbchen gefahren, danach nur noch klickies...
ich werde berichten.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## the_Shot (20. März 2013)

Hey Wolfi, nette Errungenschaften. Vorallem die Treter sehen schick aus, bin mal auf Deinen Fahrbericht gespannt.


----------



## JENSeits (20. März 2013)

Mit den aktuellen MÃ¶glichkeiten bei Flats und Schuhen wirst du deine Klicks nicht missen, lediglich die Bikehaltung bei Drops etc musst du dir wieder angewÃ¶hnen.
Die neuen Freerider VXI hatte ich auch schon in der Auswahl, aber da die Sohle im Frontbereich kein Profil hat, sind sie fÃ¼r mich nicht zugebrauchen.
Aber schÃ¶ne EinkÃ¤ufe Wolfi!

CRC hat erstmal meine Spitfire in der Lieferung eingestellt - wÃ¤r fÃ¼r 55â¬ nen tolles SchnÃ¤ppchen geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (20. März 2013)

Wolfi, gute Wahl kanst mir vllt ja Sonntag im Wald vorführen. Ich habe das Slayer auch endlich komplett. Probefahrt gefällig!?

Bei mir gabs heute noch wichtige Teile für komfortables dahinsurfen







und die passende Steckachse Shimano E true 142


----------



## wolfi (20. März 2013)

Hi jörg!
würde ich ja gerne, aber ich habe den achten geburtstag meiner tochter verdrängt...wir ham die bude voll mit buckliger verwandtschaft. also sonntag kein biken für mich:banghead:

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## Flying_Elvis (20. März 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> Hi jörg!
> würde ich ja gerne, aber ich habe den achten geburtstag meiner tochter verdrängt...wir ham die bude voll mit buckliger verwandtschaft. also sonntag kein biken für mich:banghead:
> 
> send from total wichtigen schmartfon


 
Mann Wolfi 
So fängts an im Alter.......


----------



## wolfi (20. März 2013)

Hmmmm, meinst du ich sollte schon mal bei jürgen nen alutech rollator anfragen?

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## poekelz (22. März 2013)

Postman am Wochenende - neue Tatzen fürs Zahnarztbike


----------



## chucki_bo (22. März 2013)

.... und weil ich davon ausgehe, dass das Wetter bis September nicht besser wird
und danach ja schon fast wieder der Winter kommt -- neue dicke Pneus von Maxxis :





Later
chucki_bo


----------



## the_Shot (22. März 2013)

Ohoh, im Wiehen wird aufgerüstet

Nice stuff guys


----------



## Surfjunk (23. März 2013)

Gestern für das Hotrock vom Sohnmann eingetroffen

Rocket Ron Falt in 24X2,1

Maximalen Grip für Finale Ligure


----------



## crossboss (24. März 2013)

Gab es denn keine 24er Queen

Yanni fährt in Finale den hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jumping Jack  20 Zoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (25. März 2013)

Ein kleines Täschchen für unterwegs






send from slaughterhouse


----------



## chucki_bo (25. März 2013)

Für Lippenstift und Tampons??  

Die Bielefelder...


----------



## the_Shot (25. März 2013)

Nee, Notfallpampers und Feuchttücher, falls ich Dir erste Hilfe leisten muss


----------



## chucki_bo (25. März 2013)




----------



## freetourer (25. März 2013)

Mal wieder einen Satz neue Laufräder (nach Flow,Subrosa und Spike wollte ich mal die Flow EX testen):


----------



## criscross (25. März 2013)

ui.....was schweres fürn Park ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (25. März 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Für Lippenstift und Tampons??
> 
> Die Bielefelder...



Lach nicht..
im Falle eines Plattfusses, 10 Tampons in den Reifen, bissel Wasser dabei und die Pocke ist wieder prall 

@ Shoti
mach das mit dem Winterpokal mal weg, Platz 2404 ist ja peinlich


----------



## Sumsemann (25. März 2013)

slang schrieb:


> @ Shoti
> mach das mit dem Winterpokal mal weg, Platz 2404 ist ja peinlich



Hey Slango...

Das ist aber die geringste Peinlichkeit, um die du dir Sorgen machen musst!!!


----------



## slang (25. März 2013)

Stimmt,
die grösste Sorge machen mir Fotos auf denen du neben mir stehst


----------



## Sumsemann (25. März 2013)

slang schrieb:


> Stimmt,
> die grösste Sorge machen mir Fotos auf denen du neben mir stehst


----------



## slang (25. März 2013)

Hm, sollte das jetzt nen Eigentor gewesen sein?


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

Grübel nicht zu lange darüber nach!


----------



## freetourer (25. März 2013)

criscross schrieb:


> ui.....was schweres fürn Park ?



Wie jetzt ? - Schwer ? 

Sind 29er für halbwegs breite Reifen.


----------



## the_Shot (27. März 2013)

Soo, nun ist auch noch die Minipumpe zum Täschchen da






send from slaughterhouse


----------



## ohneworte (27. März 2013)

Du wirst Dich irgendwann an meine Worte erinnern!

Jens: Bitte bitte nicht den direkten Beitrag vorher mit Bild zitieren


----------



## the_Shot (27. März 2013)

Das könnte gut passieren

Die war aber sooo niedlich und relativ günstig

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. März 2013)

Zensur!


----------



## kris. (28. März 2013)

Setzen, sechs!


----------



## Xeleux (29. März 2013)

Ich hab noch was für die optischen Akzente 







Und endlich mal ein paar anständige Schuhe 






Ist dann mein Versuch mal mit Flat, sollte es nicht funktionieren kann ich bei dem Modell immer noch auf Klick umsteigen


----------



## nippelspanner (29. März 2013)

Schick! Schuhinnenfutter passend zum roten Elox...!


----------



## JENSeits (30. März 2013)

Die Minaarsa haben eine echt harte. / steife Sohble. Kannste nicht mit den normalen S1 sohlen vergleichen


----------



## JENSeits (31. März 2013)

neuer Träger


----------



## Xeleux (31. März 2013)

Sehr schön :thumbup:
Welches Modell ist das? 
Und... ist wie mit einer Variostütze... Wenn man erst mal einen hat möchte man ihn nicht mehr missen, oder?


----------



## RZWODZWO (31. März 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> neuer Träger




Cool gemachtes Foto....das Langfingerschild mit der Hand direkt am Lenker des Bikes Absicht oder Zufall


----------



## JENSeits (31. März 2013)

Haha gut gesehen! Danke aber das war keine Absicht! Musste erstmal nachschauen was du meinnst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischer (31. März 2013)

Passen auch wirklich 2 Räder drauf?


----------



## Ulrich-40 (31. März 2013)

Rischer schrieb:


> Passen auch wirklich 2 Räder drauf?


tun sie.


----------



## Rischer (1. April 2013)

...ist ja nicht selbstverständlich


----------



## JENSeits (1. April 2013)

Passen sie  da haste recht. Aber den alten Thule behalten wir ja ...


----------



## chucki_bo (1. April 2013)

Sag mal Jens, kann es sein, dass Du den KH Parkplatz nutzt, um in den Berg zu starten ???? Tstststststs

Erwischt...


----------



## kris. (1. April 2013)

dann ist der weg später nicht so weit zum auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (1. April 2013)

So ist es!  sind ja immer genuegend frei!


----------



## JENSeits (8. April 2013)

Hab keine Lust die Sachen für die neue Saison zu fotografieren und Katalogbilder sind ja auch teuer, daher mal ohne.

1x POC Knee VPD 2.0 (um meine 661 Evo mal in den verdienten Teilruhestand zuschicken -> ausgeleiert)
1x Royal Racong Turbulence Short (blau, passend zum ICB & Vorderseite Trikot)
1x TLD Se Pro Bike Jersey (vorne unten blau, oben orange passend zum Helm)
1x Syntace Torque Drehmoment
1x POC Iris Flow Scheibe
1x Marsh Guard
1x 5.10 Freerider (in orange)


Edit:

hab doch noch 2 schlechte Bilder auf schlechter Tischdecke gemacht


----------



## kris. (9. April 2013)

alta styla


----------



## nippelspanner (9. April 2013)

Schick, schick! 
Da traut man sich ja gar nicht, dreckig zu machen. 

D. h., Du brauchst das hier auch noch:


----------



## JENSeits (9. April 2013)

Danke danke!  
Ja, ist auch die Sommer-Kombi  Obwohl, die grün/weiße ist ja noch anfälliger ... Mist 

Aber ich dacht mir jetzt mal, Mut zur Farbe!


----------



## poekelz (9. April 2013)

Also die Tischdecke ist wirklich KULT & RETRO 

Halt mich mal auf dem Laufenden bezüglich der POC Knee VPD - meine 661 sind auch einigermaßen ausgeeiert und werden die Saison vermutlich auch nicht überleben.


----------



## JENSeits (9. April 2013)

Mach ich


----------



## LosNatas (11. April 2013)

Mein Neuer für mein Cotic Bfe


----------



## JENSeits (11. April 2013)

Hatte ich auch mal im Blick - schicker Kauf!


----------



## Surfjunk (11. April 2013)

Was gegen Aua im Sommer. 







Und was um meine Spank Sammlung am Bike weiter aus zu bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (11. April 2013)

Den Vorbau hab ich letzten Sommer auch mal getestet. Leider verdrehte er sich trotz aller Bemühungen immer wieder auf dem Gabelschaft


----------



## freetourer (11. April 2013)

RolfK schrieb:


> Den Vorbau hab ich letzten Sommer auch mal getestet. Leider verdrehte er sich trotz aller Bemühungen immer wieder auf dem Gabelschaft



leider kein Einzelfall - deshalb habe ich meinen wieder entsorgt.

Selbst mit Carbon-Montage Paste reichte das vorgeschriebene Drehmoment nicht aus.


----------



## wiehenrenner (11. April 2013)

Das wollte ich auch gerade fragen. Der sieht Hammer gut aus, aber soll in der Praxis suboptimal sein


----------



## LosNatas (11. April 2013)

Naja ich werde es probieren 45 Euro für einen Neuen Vorbau der Leicht ist und optisch mal anderes ist, ist mir einen Versuch wert.


----------



## wiehenrenner (11. April 2013)

Es ging um den Spank von Surfjunk wenn ich richtig liege


----------



## Surfjunk (11. April 2013)

RolfK schrieb:


> Den Vorbau hab ich letzten Sommer auch mal getestet. Leider verdrehte er sich trotz aller Bemühungen immer wieder auf dem Gabelschaft



Hmmmm.... Werde ich mal beobachten.


----------



## chucki_bo (12. April 2013)

Orkan,

warum kaufst Du denn gleich 4 Stück?? 

Mein Ooozy Spank hält. Dann sollten die Spikies ja wohl auch halten. Aber immer nur einen nehmen!!


----------



## Surfjunk (12. April 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Orkan,
> 
> warum kaufst Du denn gleich 4 Stück??
> 
> Mein Ooozy Spank hält. Dann sollten die Spikies ja wohl auch halten. Aber immer nur einen nehmen!!



Montags fühle ich mich eher Blau, Dienstag dann mal rot, Mittwoch gar nicht und die anderen trage passend zu meinem Kajal.


----------



## chucki_bo (12. April 2013)

Gib mal PN-Laut wie teuer und wo Du die POC's jekooft hast. Die hab ich auch im Auge (aua), weil ich keine 661 haben will (hat jeda).

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (12. April 2013)

Will diesen Sommer meine (Problem)-Knie auch wieder schützen.
Gerade die hier bestellt:





Dainese Oak Pro

Mal schauen, ob sie passen, sonst geht´s zurück...!


----------



## crossboss (12. April 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Was gegen Aua im Sommer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Surf,  genau den meinte ich neulich


----------



## Surfjunk (12. April 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Gib mal PN-Laut wie teuer und wo Du die POC's jekooft hast. Die hab ich auch im Auge (aua), weil ich keine 661 haben will (hat jeda).
> 
> Danke!



Kann ja jeder im Netz nachschauen ist also kein Geheimnis liegen so bei 120 Ohren.
Falle klein aus ich muss mein jetzt umtauschen.


----------



## kris. (17. April 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Halt mich mal auf dem Laufenden bezüglich der POC Knee VPD - meine 661 sind auch einigermaßen ausgeeiert und werden die Saison vermutlich auch nicht überleben.


 
http://enduro-mtb.com/en/long-term-test-poc-vpd-2-0-knee-pad/


----------



## kris. (17. April 2013)

Da hier ja gerne mal heisse Luft abgesondert wird wollte ich doch auch mal in der Lage sein etwas beizutragen.


----------



## poekelz (18. April 2013)

Die ist  - hab ich auch im Rucksack....allerdings konnte ich der Farbe GOLD nicht widerstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (18. April 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> ....allerdings konnte ich der Farbe GOLD nicht widerstehen


 
Jaaaa, das Gefühl kenne ich!!!


----------



## kris. (18. April 2013)

ich pumpe lieber CI-gerecht. 
auch wenn das türkis auf dem bild nicht wirklich gut rüber kommt...


----------



## the_Shot (19. April 2013)

Gerade frisch aus UK eingetroffen, was winddichtes für die Übergangszeit.

Fuera Ascent Windproof Jacket



send from slaughterhouse


----------



## slang (19. April 2013)

schick schick, was ist das denn fürn Material? Atmungsaktiv? oder nur ne Platzangst in ner anderen Farbe?


----------



## the_Shot (19. April 2013)

Das Material nennt sich Nikwax und ist sehr atmungsaktiv, also keine Saunajacke

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## the_Shot (19. April 2013)

noch Fragen?

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## kris. (19. April 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> noch Fragen?



gibts das auch in scharf?! 
*duw*


----------



## the_Shot (19. April 2013)

Nur wenn ich soviel getankt hab, wie Slango morgens beim Frühstück

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## slang (19. April 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> gibts das auch in scharf?!
> *duw*



kannste vergesssen.

so eine Speckfresse kann wohl fett aber niemals scharf


----------



## the_Shot (20. April 2013)

Tja Slango, ich bin fett, aber DU bist sauhäßlich! Ich kann abnehmen, aber was machst DU?

Hätte da eine einfache Lösung für Dich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (21. April 2013)

Heute gab es in Warstein unverschämt gute Angebote. Helm 50 + Brille 20.


----------



## the_Shot (22. April 2013)

Sehr geiler Fang:thumbup: für das Geld ein echter Schnapper

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## JENSeits (22. April 2013)

Bei mir gabs am Wochenende die SLX auch für vorne. Mal sehen ob sich Paul Lange der 2ten Saint von mir annimmt ;>


----------



## Nico Laus (22. April 2013)

Und wie ist die SLX im Vergleich zur Saint?


----------



## wiehenrenner (22. April 2013)

Heute bekommen


----------



## JENSeits (22. April 2013)

Ist das nen Radon Chris? Viel Spaß mit dem Kübel!  
 @Nicolaus:  weniger knackig und bissig, aber besser dosierbar. Ich muss mal schauen ob ich mich beim Manual dran gewöhne, denke aber das klappt mit der Zeit.


----------



## the_Shot (22. April 2013)

Chris, Gratulation und viel Spass mit dem neuen Arbeitsgerät!


----------



## slang (22. April 2013)

schönes Teil, das Foto ist etwas überbelichtet, ist das silber oder weiß?


----------



## wiehenrenner (22. April 2013)

Ist nen Raw Rahmen. 

Bin nach erster kurzer Probefahrt positiv überrascht. Das Bike ist im Vergleich zum Pitch recht kurz dafür aber sehr verspielt.
Habe nen bissl gehüpft damit, und es ist echt agil. Hinterbau macht bis jetzt nen sehr guten Eindruck, hoffe das ich es Mittwoch mal den Turm runter jagen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying_Elvis (22. April 2013)

Tolles Bike, sehr schöne Farbkombination.
Slide 140, richtig?
Ist der Hinterbau eloxiert oder gepulvert?


----------



## Nico Laus (22. April 2013)

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit!


----------



## wiehenrenner (22. April 2013)

Ist gepulvert, und ja das 140er.


----------



## -Kiwi- (23. April 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!
Viel Spaß damit. 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## poekelz (23. April 2013)

Cooler Hobel Chris - alles drin, alles dran!

...sieht jedenfalls nach einer guten Ergänzung zum Schiebefahrrad aus!


----------



## kris. (23. April 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...sieht jedenfalls nach einer guten Ergänzung zum Schiebefahrrad aus!


 
ist das sowas wie nen Rollator?! 
*duw*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (23. April 2013)

Got it!


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. April 2013)

Was Neues für die Pfoten (Giro Rivet 2013) und nen Trink-Rucksack (Evoc CC 3L) für kürzere Touren.


----------



## Asio (24. April 2013)

Mal nen bisserl was zum Antrieb verjüngen.


----------



## chucki_bo (24. April 2013)

@Waldwichtel ... Ich hab zwar gerade nen neuen Camelbak, aber nen 
Evoc wäre wohl mittlerweile auch meine Wahl.


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. April 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> @Waldwichtel ... Ich hab zwar gerade nen neuen Camelbak, aber nen
> Evoc wäre wohl mittlerweile auch meine Wahl.



Biste mit deinem unzufrieden? Die Blase werde ich erstmal von meinem Deuter weiter nutzen. Hatte noch den Ergon BX1 in der engeren Auswahl, aber der war mir dann doch zu groß.

Hab noch nen Deuter Race X Air, wenn ich mal Wechselkleidung, Systemkamera etc. mitnehmen möchte und nen Deuter Trans Alpine falls ich mal ne Teuto-Überquerung in Angriff nehme. 
Aber der Evoc ist perfekt für kleine Touren. Portemonnaie, Handy, Werkzeug und Ersatzschlauch passen da auch noch locker rein.


----------



## kris. (24. April 2013)

nicht zu vergessen deine rosa handtasche für den besuch in der eisdiele!


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. April 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> nicht zu vergessen deine rosa handtasche für den besuch in der eisdiele!



Das ist ne Louis Vuitton und nicht einfach nur ne Handtasche!


----------



## Surfjunk (24. April 2013)

Gut dass wir das hier nochmal klargestellt haben.


----------



## chucki_bo (25. April 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Biste mit deinem unzufrieden?



*Camelbak:*
Nach etwa 4 Wochen Nutzung hat der Reißverschluss für das Handyfach den Dienst eingestellt, die Blase kann man im Gegensatz zum URALTEN Vormodel (oder Vorvorvormodell ...) nicht im Aufnahmefach "aufhängen" was dazu führt, dass diese bei Leerung so langsam rutscht... 

Unzufrieden nicht unbedingt, aber der Entwicklungsschub seit dem 2003er Modell ist eher grenzwertig positiv.

Ich hatte neulich nen Evoc Prospekt in der Hand und fand die Auswahl und die beschriebenen Detaillösungen gut. Praxistest habe ich natürlich nicht ....


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. April 2013)

Wenn ich es heute nicht mehr schaffe, werde ich ihn spätestens Sonntag testen. Der erste Eindruck ist aber schon mal sehr positiv. Wirkt sehr wertig, das gepolsterte Fach für Portmonaie, Handy etc. ist überrraschend groß, lediglich bei der Blase bin ich noch skeptisch. Sie ist zumindest sehr dünnwandig. Werde voraussichtlich eh erstmal weiter die Deuter-Blase im Evoc nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (25. April 2013)

Neue Treter... Nike Air 180 (Neuauflage):







Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. April 2013)

Schreist Du eigentlich noch wenn der Zalando-Heini bei Dir klingelt, Kiwi?


----------



## -Kiwi- (25. April 2013)

Wie irre! 

Gesendet von meinem Note 2.


----------



## poekelz (26. April 2013)

Etwas neues zum Schutz meiner Knie:







In der Langversion schützen sie auch den Bereich wo ich die meisten Narben hab


----------



## JENSeits (26. April 2013)

Mensch, die werden hier jetzt ja gekauft ohne Ende ..


----------



## chucki_bo (26. April 2013)

@poekelz, Mensch Du kaufst schneller, als ich Kohle verdienen kann  

Ich hab noch immer ne innere Einkaufssperre, Spontangeiz u know? ...

BTW: Lugt da ne alte Manitou zwischen Flip-Flops und Folie raus... ??


----------



## poekelz (26. April 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> @poekelz, Mensch Du kaufst schneller, als ich Kohle verdienen kann
> 
> Ich hab noch immer ne innere Einkaufssperre, Spontangeiz u know? ...
> 
> BTW: Lugt da ne alte Manitou zwischen Flip-Flops und Folie raus... ??



....sagt der, der gerade seinen Hobel komplett kernsarniert hat 

Dafür habe ich ja auch den eierigen Conti MK2 mit dem Gummihammer bearbeitet und wieder aufgezogen (statt einen neuen zu kaufen)...und ich bilde mir ein, dass es was gebracht hat.

Jep die gute alte Manitour FS Titan (damals eine Fully-Gabel - mit sagenhaften 76mm Federweg), vielleicht schaffe ich es ja dieses Jahr die Gabel einer ordentlichen Wartung zu unterziehen.


----------



## slang (26. April 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich ja auch den eierigen Conti MK2 mit dem Gummihammer bearbeitet und wieder aufgezogen (statt einen neuen zu kaufen)...und ich bilde mir ein, dass es was gebracht hat.



Wie lange muss man denn klopfen, dass er super tacky zart wird?


----------



## freetourer (26. April 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Neue Treter... Nike Air 180 (Neuauflage):
> 
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.



Nike - Junkie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (27. April 2013)

Was neues für vor die Augen

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## JENSeits (27. April 2013)

Hab mir mal was besorgt ...


----------



## Surfjunk (27. April 2013)

Die sehen ja cool aus. 
Selber gezeichnet?


----------



## OWL_Biker (27. April 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Die sehen ja cool aus.
> Selber gezeichnet?



Natürlich nicht! Sorry, Jens, aber das trau ich dir nicht zu!


----------



## -Kiwi- (27. April 2013)

freetourer schrieb:


> Nike - Junkie


Fjeden!


----------



## JENSeits (29. April 2013)

@ Surf: Danke, nein habs Zeichnen / generieren lassen und drucken ebenfalls 
@ Volker Racho: das wäre auch zuviel des Guten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rafterman86 (30. April 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> *Camelbak:*
> Nach etwa 4 Wochen Nutzung hat der Reißverschluss für das Handyfach den Dienst eingestellt, die Blase kann man im Gegensatz zum URALTEN Vormodel (oder Vorvorvormodell ...) nicht im Aufnahmefach "aufhängen" was dazu führt, dass diese bei Leerung so langsam rutscht...
> 
> Unzufrieden nicht unbedingt, aber der Entwicklungsschub seit dem 2003er Modell ist eher grenzwertig positiv.
> ...




Hey Chucki, hab den selben Rucksack damals für nen Schottlandtrip gekauft, du kannst die Trinkblase fixieren in dem Rucksack in dem den großen Griff der unterhalb der Einlassöffnung ist in diese Lasche im Fach schiebst, brauchst etwas kraft aber wenn sie sitzt, dann ist das system besser als in den alten


----------



## chucki_bo (30. April 2013)

Rafterman86 schrieb:


> Hey Chucki, hab den selben Rucksack damals für nen Schottlandtrip gekauft, du kannst die Trinkblase fixieren in dem Rucksack in dem den großen Griff der unterhalb der Einlassöffnung ist in diese Lasche im Fach schiebst, brauchst etwas kraft aber wenn sie sitzt, dann ist das system besser als in den alten



Danke für den Tipp. Dafür ist der also... Ich hab da immer "nur" den Trinkschlauch durchgeschoben.... 

Allerdings fahre ich mittlerweile auch ne Evoc Blase. Die hat diesen Kragen gar nicht  ...

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## Domme02 (30. April 2013)

Endlich kann meine Amazonpappkiste oder mein Leinenbeutel weg 

Perfekt fÃ¼r die Mitnahme zu Rennen und in der Tech-Zone bei nationalen XC Rennen wÃ¤re dann alles Ã¼bersichtlich parat.
Etwas kleiner kÃ¶nnte sie viellicht sein aber Kosten: 15â¬ bei Amazon  (wieso habe ich das nicht frÃ¼her gemacht?!? Der Leinenbeutel war echt peinlich)






zusammengerollt:


----------



## poekelz (30. April 2013)

...sehr übersichtlich!

Aber ich hab mittlerweile ne Stahlwerkzeugkiste (diese blauen klappbaren Eisenteile, die es schon immer gab) voll mit Werkzeug.

...zuviele verschiedene Bikes....


----------



## slang (30. April 2013)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Endlich kann meine Amazonpappkiste oder mein Leinenbeutel weg
> 
> Perfekt für die Mitnahme zu Rennen und in der Tech-Zone bei nationalen XC Rennen wäre dann alles übersichtlich parat.
> Etwas kleiner könnte sie viellicht sein aber Kosten: 15 bei Amazon  (wieso habe ich das nicht früher gemacht?!? Der Leinenbeutel war echt peinlich)
> ...



Geiles Teil.
Haste da mal nen Link?


----------



## Domme02 (1. Mai 2013)

slang schrieb:


> Geiles Teil.
> Haste da mal nen Link?



klar [ame="http://www.amazon.de/C-K-MA2718-Magma-Werkzeugrolle/dp/B00517FFRU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1367397230&sr=8-1&keywords=werkzeugrolle"]C.K Magma MA2718 Werkzeugrolle: Amazon.de: Baumarkt[/ame]


----------



## Nico Laus (8. Mai 2013)

Ein bisschen was Nützliches und ein bisschen was Schönes.


----------



## crossboss (8. Mai 2013)

Nice


----------



## kris. (8. Mai 2013)

schöne Ventilkappe!


----------



## Nico Laus (8. Mai 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> schöne Ventilkappe!


Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (9. Mai 2013)

Der Evoc ist top!  Hab ihn jetzt schon auf 2 Touren ausgiebig getestet.


----------



## kris. (10. Mai 2013)

Auch was schickes


----------



## poekelz (11. Mai 2013)

Nachdem es die alte Decke am HK Trail  zerlegt hatte, gab's jetzt etwas schwereres Geschütz - 780g gewogen, aber mit deutlich stabilerer Flanke als die 2.2er Rubberqueen.

Rock'n'Roll!!


----------



## Surfjunk (11. Mai 2013)

Den fetten Baron.

Na bin ich ja mal auf die Meinung gespannt.


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. Mai 2013)

Hmm?!? Und ich spielte schon mit dem Gedanken meine Rocket Ron gegen Furious Fred zu tauschen um aufgrund des geringeren Rollwiderstands mehr Speed zu erreichen.


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Mai 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Hmm?!? Und ich spielte schon mit dem Gedanken meine Rocket Ron gegen Furious Fred zu tauschen um aufgrund des geringeren Rollwiderstands mehr Speed zu erreichen.





 Du bist und bleibst ein Witzbold


----------



## Surfjunk (11. Mai 2013)

Ich habe bestellt, damit ich gegen die CC-Stürme im Uphill nicht ganz so abstinke, einen RQ in 2,2 und für hinten einen MK II.

Damit fliege ich bestimmt.... 


Im DH dann auf die Fresse


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Mai 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Du bist und bleibst ein Witzbold



Arrrgh!!! Jetzt kapier ich's!!!

Musste am Telefon dem Waldi eben das mit dem Trostpreis für den "Letzten" erklären...

Ihr erinnert Euch?
Ich hätte mich fast bei "Kai wird uns beim Uphill verblasen" verlesen.

...und wer war es noch der da meinte, dass Kai dann der Trostpreis für den Letzten ist???



Nun ja, ich glaube Lars WILL in Anbetracht dessen, gern Letzter sein


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. Mai 2013)

Abwarten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (11. Mai 2013)

Kinders.... Tragt das auf der Strecke aus!


----------



## kris. (11. Mai 2013)

Bitte NEBEN der Strecke. Alles andere lenkt zu sehr ab!


----------



## OWL_Biker (11. Mai 2013)

Brauche für mein Stumpi auch mal neue Reifen, zumal ich über Pfingsten an den Gardasee fahre... Die Specialized Bereifung war schon echt gut, aber ist langsam runter gefahren.

Mein Favorit ist auch Rubber Queen / Mountain King.
Was gibts denn noch so für Alternativen in der Liga?
Bei Schwalbe Blicke ich nicht mehr durch, welche Kombo man da nehmen soll: Vergleich Fat Albert zu Hans Dampf??? Reicht hinten nicht sogar ein Nobby?


----------



## poekelz (11. Mai 2013)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Mein Favorit ist auch Rubber Queen / Mountain King.
> Was gibts denn noch so für Alternativen in der Liga?
> Bei Schwalbe Blicke ich nicht mehr durch, welche Kombo man da nehmen soll: Vergleich Fat Albert zu Hans Dampf??? Reicht hinten nicht sogar ein Nobby?



Moin,
die Kombi aus RQ2.2 vorne und MK 2.4 Protection hinten bin ich bis jetzt auch gefahren, auch tubeless mit Milch, wobei die 2.2er RQ eine recht dünne Flanke hat. Deshalb habe ich mir auch in Aussicht auf einen Trip in die Alpen im Juni den Baron besorgt.

Ansonsten gibts hier ja auch noch die Maxxis Fraktiom, die bestimmt auch noch Erfahrungen beisteuern kann.


----------



## Mountain77 (11. Mai 2013)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Mein Favorit ist auch Rubber Queen / Mountain King.
> Was gibts denn noch so für Alternativen in der Liga?
> Bei Schwalbe Blicke ich nicht mehr durch, welche Kombo man da nehmen soll: Vergleich Fat Albert zu Hans Dampf??? Reicht hinten nicht sogar ein Nobby?



Hab die Hans Dampf gegen Fat Albert vorne und Nobby Nic hinten (2,35" Snake Skin) ersetzt. Hans Dampf sind Top, haben aber im Vergleich einen hoeheren Rollwiederstand und sind in der Kombi ca. 200g schwerer. Alle drei Versionen sind schnell und problemlos auf Tubeless umzurüsten.


----------



## Nico Laus (11. Mai 2013)

Berichte dann mal, wie die Baronesse sich gibt. Am DHer ist der fette Baron mein Lieblingsreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (21. Mai 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Berichte dann mal, wie die Baronesse sich gibt. Am DHer ist der fette Baron mein Lieblingsreifen.



Der 2.3er Baron BCC ist ein super VR Reifen, rollt halbwegs gut und hat wirklich Grip ohne Ende, vor allem auch auf nassem Geläuf. Ich habe mich bisher noch nie so sicher auf Steinen, Wurzeln und Waldboden gefühlt wie am letzten Sonntag!

ABER (wo Licht ist, da ist auch Schatten), tubeless fahren geht nicht wirklich, die Seitenwand ist löchrig und dabei offensichtlich so dehnbar, dass sich alle 10 bis 20km zur Pumpe greifen darf, bzw. nach einem Tag Standzeit der Luftdruck <1bar gefallen ist.
Pumpt man ihn auf Max-Druck (4bar) auf, spritzt es unvermittelt immer irgendwo (kurz) aus der Seitenwand....vermutlich passiert das auch auf dem Trail, wenn der Reifen walkt. Ich versuche das jetzt noch 2 Wochen so weiter und wenn der dann nicht dicht ist, wir er mit Latexschlauch drin beim Trailriden im Vinschgau verheizt.

Schade eigentlich, wäre so ein toller TL Reifen gewesen mit seinen knapp 800g (gewogen).


----------



## freetourer (21. Mai 2013)

Ich fahre den eigentlich seit schon fast einem Jahr immer mal wieder, wenn ich damit rechne etwas matschigere und tiefere Bedingungen vorzufinden.

Seit November habe ich ihn tubeless auf einer Flow - Felge montiert. War direkt nach der 1. Ausfahrt dicht.

Aktuell verliert er wieder etwas mehr Luft - ich werde wohl mal den Reifen wieder neu montieren, die alten Milchreste rausmachen und neue Milch einfüllen.


----------



## RolfK (21. Mai 2013)

Hallo Frank

ich fahre seit 6 Wochen den 2.3er Baron vorn mit Milch und hab keine Probleme mit der Dichtigkeit, auch nicht auf den Flanken. Welche Milch verwendest du? Probier mal ZeroFlats, damit geht eigentlich alles dicht.
Das mit austretender Milch auf den Flanken hatte ich Anfangs bei der RubberQueen 3-4 Stellen, hat sich dann aber auch erledigt, nachdem ich statt NoTubes die ZeroFlats Milch benutzt hab.


----------



## crossboss (21. Mai 2013)

Doppelpost. Bitte achte auf deine Doppelklicks auf den "Abschicken"-Button.


----------



## crossboss (21. Mai 2013)

@ Jenseits 
Wo ist denn der Doppelpost, Mann. Jenseits, wenn Du mal etwas aufgepasst hättest, dann  hättest Du auch gesehen, daß ich den Doppelpost längst editiert habe . Hätte wohl mehr Sinn ergeben wenn du den von mir bereits gelöschten Post  wegeditiert hättest. Mal wieder etwas Willkür hier, was?

Dieser bleibt jetzt mal hoffentlich stehen:
Der Baron ist am Vr nicht so pralle , weil er gern mal den Seitenhalt verliert, bedingt durch die weit auseinander stehenden Seitenstollen. Mein Eindruck. Ich finde den auch zu klein. Wikt gegen die Queen fast wie 24 Zoll.

Neuer Stoff not for Race only: direkt auf der Messe getestet und am Ende noch sehr sehr günstig eingekauft he,he.


----------



## poekelz (22. Mai 2013)

RolfK schrieb:


> Hallo Frank
> 
> ich fahre seit 6 Wochen den 2.3er Baron vorn mit Milch und hab keine Probleme mit der Dichtigkeit, auch nicht auf den Flanken. Welche Milch verwendest du? Probier mal ZeroFlats, damit geht eigentlich alles dicht.
> Das mit austretender Milch auf den Flanken hatte ich Anfangs bei der RubberQueen 3-4 Stellen, hat sich dann aber auch erledigt, nachdem ich statt NoTubes die ZeroFlats Milch benutzt hab.



Hallo Rolf,

dann werde ich das auch mal mit der ZeroFlats Milch probieren - hab mir gerade ne Pulle geordert.


----------



## freetourer (22. Mai 2013)

Ich nehme immer NoTubes Milch.

Klappte sowohl bei Rubber Queen als auch beim Barönchen.

Die ZeroFlats probiere ich dann vielleicht mal wenn mein Vorrat aufgebraucht ist.


----------



## crossboss (22. Mai 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Doppelpost. Bitte achte auf deine Doppelklicks auf den "Abschicken"-Button.


----------



## JENSeits (22. Mai 2013)

Die NoTubes-Milch hat die Maxi aufm Dirtmasters bei Sport Import nach 105Stichen als undicht erkannt. Aber 105 Löcher mitm Schraubendreher sind schon eine Ansage finde ich! 
Die wirds bei mir dann demnächst auch werden! 

  @crossboss: In den letzten Posts waren immer Doppelposts drin. Bei diesem letzten war das Bild mit der Überschrift drin. Im nächsten dann mehr Text. Als ich auf "editieren" geklickt habe war da noch nichts editiert. War ich unfreundlich? Dann sei du es bitte auch nicht.


----------



## freetourer (22. Mai 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Die NoTubes-Milch hat die Maxi aufm Dirtmasters bei Sport Import nach 105Stichen als undicht erkannt. Aber 105 Löcher mitm Schraubendreher sind schon eine Ansage finde ich!
> Die wirds bei mir dann demnächst auch werden!
> 
> ....



Hi Jens.

Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht , was Du da erklären willst. 

Wie sah der versuch aus? Wer oder was ist Maxi. Ein neuer Reifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (22. Mai 2013)

Achso, nene die nette Maxi ist fürs Marketing zuständig! 
Die haben da ein LR hingehängt, Conti irgendwas mit der Notubes Dichtmilch drinne. 
Dann durfte man mitm Schraubendreher reinstechen und versuchen ihn platt zubekommen. Nachm Stich wurde 2 mal der Reifen rumgedreht und es kam keine Luft mehr raus 
Nach mitgezählten 105 Stichen war es dann genug und die Luft ist bisauf die Hälfte raus, wäre aber noch fahrbar gewesen für ein paar km ruhig rollen ...


----------



## freetourer (22. Mai 2013)

Ah - O.K.

Danke für die Erläuterung.

BTT: Bei mir gabs ein einzelnes 42er Ritzel vom user Mirfe für meine Selbstbau XX1 DIY Shimano 10-fach Lösung.







Hat das irgendwer verstanden ?


----------



## JENSeits (22. Mai 2013)

DIY = Do it yourself
Shimnao 10-fach = klar
XX1 = klar
Selbstbau = klar
Mirfe = Eigenname
42 = Zahl
Ritzel = klar

jop


----------



## nippelspanner (22. Mai 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Neuer Stoff not for Race only: direkt auf der Messe getestet und am Ende noch sehr sehr günstig eingekauft he,he.



Ist das die neue Pike? 
Wie viel FW hat die? 
150? 
160?
Die schwarzen Standrohre a la MZ gefallen!


----------



## crossboss (22. Mai 2013)

Hi Björn, ja is Pike Solo 160

@ Jenseits
bin eigentlich immer freundlich , wenn der Gegenüber es auch ist
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Löschen von Beiträgen ,find ich immer, sagen wir mal- problematisch!


----------



## kris. (22. Mai 2013)

Naja... Sofort Willkür zu unterstellen nur weil sich aus versehen die eigenen Überarbeitung und die Editierung des Doppelposts durch einen Admin zeitlich überschnitten haben ist - sagen wir mal - halbfreundlich.


----------



## 230691 (22. Mai 2013)

Wo habt ihr die ZeroFlats Sauce denn her?

War mit NoTubes nicht so ganz zufrieden. Schon nach etwa 10-12 Wochen waren über 100ml ausgetrocknet -.-

AntiOT:





Der Sunringle Charger hat es endlich geschafft das windige Leichtbau ding...
Die acht im Laufrad hat man mittlerweile auf glatter Straße bemerkt. Damit wollte ich wirklich nicht mehr in den Bikepark.


----------



## crossboss (22. Mai 2013)

Hi Dennis, meine Hr Lager am Ringle LRS geben leider auch gerade den Geist auf. Leider nicht so robust das Janze.




230691 schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr die ZeroFlats Sauce denn her?
> 
> War mit NoTubes nicht so ganz zufrieden. Schon nach etwa 10-12 Wochen waren über 100ml ausgetrocknet -.-
> 
> ...


----------



## criscross (22. Mai 2013)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (23. Mai 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Hallo Rolf,
> 
> dann werde ich das auch mal mit der ZeroFlats Milch probieren - hab mir gerade ne Pulle geordert.



Der Papa fährt artig Schläuche in Maxxis Reifen.... Milch ist zum Trinken 

Allerdings, muss ich zugeben, hat mich das Rad der Zeit schon des öfteren auf neuere, innovativere Pferde gehoben hat ...

Ist man denn "mit ohne" NoTubes oldschool?? 

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## nippelspanner (23. Mai 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Der Papa fährt artig Schläuche...



Dito!
Und solange die Milk-User auf gemeinsamen Touren andauernd zum Nachpumpen anhalten, wird das auch so bleiben.


----------



## crossboss (23. Mai 2013)

Wieso? Meine sind immer gleich dicht, nach dem lustigen _Aufziehritual_
(das zugegeben echt etwas länger, als mit Schlauch dauert).

Dafür biete ich aber auch immer wieder gern immer meine Hilfe an, wenn andere ihren Schlauch flickenmüssen.

Aber wenn du dir dann doch mal die Karkasse aufschlitzt ist _"abspritzen" _angesagt, gesehen bei _Crisscross_, tolles Schauspiel.

Ich finde eher störend das die meisten Offroad Leichtmodelle ohne Schlauch instabil wirken und ich noch nie mit meinen Mk 2,4 Bcc unter 2 bar fahren kann. 1,6 bar, wie ich manchmal gelesen habe, ist illusorisch für meinen Geschmack. Aber ich wieg auch über 100 mit Klotten. Da hilft Viel!


----------



## criscross (23. Mai 2013)

Aber wenn du dir dann doch mal die Karkasse aufschlitzt ist _"abspritzen" _angesagt, gesehen bei _Crisscross_, tolles Schauspiel.

tjo....war aber kein problem, 
mit einer Co2 Pumpe aufgepumpt, 
den Reifen geschüttelt, alles wieder dicht
und die Tour weiter gefahren


----------



## crossboss (23. Mai 2013)

habe mir mal als Alternative zur wässrigen No tubes die _Zero Flats Milch _geordert
22,50  mit Versand für die *"Halbe*"


----------



## Flying_Elvis (23. Mai 2013)

Mal 'ne Frage an die Milchbiker 

Könnte man wohl das Tirefit welches die Fahrzeughersteller mit Kompressor anstelle Ersatzrad ausliefern auch dafür verenden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (23. Mai 2013)

@ Criscross Stimmt war kein großes Problem
@ Elvis keine rechte Ahnung ob das auch geht? Müsste eigentlich ja ......


criscross schrieb:


> Aber wenn du dir dann doch mal die Karkasse aufschlitzt ist _"abspritzen" _angesagt, gesehen bei _Crisscross_, tolles Schauspiel.
> 
> tjo....war aber kein problem,
> mit einer Co2 Pumpe aufgepumpt,
> ...


----------



## crossboss (23. Mai 2013)

neues retro team trikot erhalten  zero falts bestellt
und mein lange vermisstes Votec kam als neuer Ersatzrahmen zu mir


----------



## Flying_Elvis (23. Mai 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> @ Elvis keine rechte Ahnung ob das auch geht? Müsste eigentlich ja ......



Das Zeug hat im Kfz ein MHD und muß nach Ablauf beim WD nach Herstellervorschrift ausgetauscht werden. Ich habe das abgelaufene mal bei meiner Schubkarre ausprobiert, funzt.
Wenn das mal jemand ausprobieren möchte, kann er das Zeug von mir geschenkt bekommen (ich glaube es sind ca 250ml in so einer Dose) wir entsorgen das ja eh.


----------



## crossboss (24. Mai 2013)

Probieren geht über studierenIch würds selbst gern mal ausprobieren, was soll da auch schiefgehen.Wie komm ich an die Dose?


----------



## RolfK (1. Juni 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Hallo Rolf,
> 
> dann werde ich das auch mal mit der ZeroFlats Milch probieren - hab mir gerade ne Pulle geordert.



Und wie schauts aus, hat's funktioniert?

Musste heute die Queen hinten neu aufziehen, hatte dann an der Flanke auch ein paar Stellen, wo sie undicht war. Nach einer Minute war alles dicht


----------



## poekelz (2. Juni 2013)

Hallo Rolf,
der Baron ist mittlerweile auch dicht. Offensichtlich hat´s die ZeroFlats Milch gebracht 

Nach einem Traileinsatz am letzten Dienstag hat er die Luft gehalten und selbst in Willi am Donnerstag keine Probleme mit Luftverlust.


----------



## slang (8. Juni 2013)




----------



## -Kiwi- (9. Juni 2013)

Gutes Teil! 
Viel Spaß damit.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## JENSeits (9. Juni 2013)

Bei mir gabs Rollerblade Tempest 100, um mal wieder mit dem Skaten anzufangen, dazu dann 2 Karten fürs 1Live Sektorkino in der ehemaligen JVA Herford (Gestern Abend)











LG Jens


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Juni 2013)

Sooooo, die ersten Jerseys aus Waldis Kollektion sind fertig! 

In 2 Wochen folgen die restlichen 17 Jerseys, alle natürlich mit anderem individuellem Design.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (12. Juni 2013)




----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Juni 2013)

Und dann noch was für die Brillensammlung ...

Oakley Fives Squared Ducati


----------



## JENSeits (12. Juni 2013)

Schicke Trikots!
Ich hab endlich mal nen Aufkleber ins Auto gepappt






LG Jens


----------



## Asio (13. Juni 2013)

Die Trikots sind echt gut geworden.   
Wo hast du die machen lassen?


----------



## Waldwichtel (13. Juni 2013)

Asio schrieb:


> Die Trikots sind echt gut geworden.
> Wo hast du die machen lassen?


 

Bei esjod.


----------



## nextfriday (13. Juni 2013)

Sehr geil die Trikots 
Macht n schlanken Fuß


Sent from anywhere else


----------



## the_Shot (13. Juni 2013)

Jap, die Trikots sind echt der Hammer:thumbup:


Ich hab hier auch mal n bisschen neuen Kram, hauptsächlich Teile für den neuen Hobel



send from slaughterhouse


----------



## -Kiwi- (14. Juni 2013)

Da ich ja ein Sneaker Freak bin, wurde es mal wieder Zeit...







Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Rischer (14. Juni 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zyran (14. Juni 2013)

Du hast doch bestimmt einen begehbaren Schuhschrank Zuhause oder


----------



## -Kiwi- (14. Juni 2013)

Nahezu.


----------



## criscross (14. Juni 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Nahezu.




oder ne flatrate bei Zalando


----------



## Flying_Elvis (15. Juni 2013)

> oder ne flatrate bei Zalando


 
Bist du wahnsinnig  , soetwas muß man geheim halten. Wenn meine Frau davon erfährt bin ich geliefert


----------



## Zyran (15. Juni 2013)




----------



## the_Shot (15. Juni 2013)

Nen Gruß an Kiwi



send from slaughterhouse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (15. Juni 2013)

...wo wir hier grad auf der Zalandoparty zu sein scheinen:






Diese Farbe - da konnte ich einfach nicht widerstehen!

Aber fürs Radeln gabs auch was:






Damit die Rippen zukünftig heile bleiben  ...


----------



## the_Shot (15. Juni 2013)

Schöne Beute Frank, ist das ne BlueGras Jacket?

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## poekelz (15. Juni 2013)

Jau ist von Bluegrass das Mäntelchen.


----------



## -Kiwi- (15. Juni 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Nen Gruß an Kiwi
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 253492
> 
> send from slaughterhouse



Top! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (17. Juni 2013)

Da ja meine Ringle Expert Räder leider verkackt sind, jetzt ein neue_r No Tubes Stans Flo EX LRS_ von_ Hope._
_Hope pro ll evo gunsmoke _und mit jeweils Steckachsen, Sapim Race  Speichen und Prolock Alu Nippeln.
Und es gibt auch noch ne neue brachiale _Formula R1-One FCS Brems_e ,mit leichten nicht quitschenden Shimano  Icetech Discs getuned................heute wird das Zeuch mit dem _Slayer_ vermählt


----------



## nippelspanner (17. Juni 2013)

Formula? 
Beileid!


----------



## Nico Laus (17. Juni 2013)

Lässt du bauen, oder baust du selbst auf?



> Formula?
> Beileid!


Schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht? Ich selbst bin noch nie Formula gefahren, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass die schlechter als bspw. Avid sind. Und die werden so gut wie an jedem Rad verbaut.


----------



## JENSeits (17. Juni 2013)

Meine Oro K14 war, so wie die von 2 Freunden, nur am quietschen, klimpern und im Nassen nicht zugebrauchen. Der Druckpunkt hat mir jedoch immer gut gefallen.
Im Vergleich zur Saint / SLX aber weniger standhaft, wenn ich mich recht erinner (ist aber auch schon 3 Jahre her)


----------



## the_Shot (17. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte mit Formula nie Probleme, bin lange Zeit die RX gefahren und die hat mich nie im Stich gelassen. Lediglich die Bremsleistung war ehr als digital zu bezeichnen, on oder off, was dazwischen gabs nicht

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## discordius (17. Juni 2013)

Ich fahre immer noch eine 2009er Formula K18 mit 200/180er Shimano-Scheiben. Seit dem Wechsel von den kleineren und windigen Formula-Scheiben auf Shimano ist die Bremse problemlos und auch für alpine Abfahrten standfest genug. Die Dosierbarkeit finde ich aber bei meinen Avids besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (17. Juni 2013)

Top, Jörg! 

Vor allem die Naben im gunsmoke sehen edel aus!


----------



## wolfi (18. Juni 2013)

Auf die fresse fliegen wie sam hill am letzten we


send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## kris. (18. Juni 2013)

schöner stürzen für fortgeschrittene?!


----------



## crossboss (19. Juni 2013)

Yo Danke!
Ziel des ganzen Tuning sind 13,5 kg beim Slayer . Die wurden jetzt erreicht. 

Den Hopelaufradsatz habe ich vorgestern in  4 heiligen Stündchen selbst aufgebaut , mit entgegen dem Bild schwarzen Alunippeln. Gelernt ist gelernt. Ich finde die knapp 1790 g für die 30mm Felge leicht und es sieht mit Verlaub  hammergeil aus. Das Knacken der Ratsche ist relativ leise, durch etwas dünnes Fett. Aber was für ne geile Verarbeitung bei Hope!!!

Zur neuen Formula:

Ich hatte natürlich auch über ne XT nachgedacht, aber die gefällt mir haptisch nicht so richtig gut. Vor Allem aber auch optisch. Sonst sicher Top Bremse aber halt auch etwas schwer.

Ich habe jetzt  nen Jahr auch die einfache RX gefahren. Klasse Bremse. Auch in Finale im harten Einsatz keine Probleme gehabt. Klallharter Druckpunkt sehr gut dosierbar, passte immer. Bei Nässe hat sie etwas gequitscht, was wohl an den Formulastahlscheiben , die einteilig waren, liegt. Hohe schwingbereitschaft weil sehr dünn. 
Ich habe mehrfach den Rat gelesen , die One mit den ICEtec Scheibenon Shimano zu Paaren. Getan. Kein Quitschen und rubbeln mehr. Die Shimano sind zudem günstig und leicht. Wegen der Megapower fahr ich nu erstmal nur 180er vorn und Hinten. Ich habe die Bremse zunächst zahm einstellt um keinen Wuppdich zu machen , da geht aber wohl noch ne Menge mehr. 
Supileicht sind sie zudem. Mir gefällts.
Jörg


----------



## chucki_bo (19. Juni 2013)

nachdem ich bei den letzten beiden Biketagen jeweils einen Kumpel ins KH
begleiten musste...  mal ein Karton Protektionszeugs von iXS

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## poekelz (20. Juni 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> nachdem ich bei den letzten beiden Biketagen jeweils einen Kumpel ins KH
> begleiten musste...  mal ein Karton Protektionszeugs von iXS
> 
> Later
> chucki_bo



Wozu, wir fahren doch jetzt nur noch XC (Hasenpatt und so), oder?


----------



## chucki_bo (20. Juni 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Wozu, wir fahren doch jetzt nur noch XC (Hasenpatt und so), oder?



Ja... genau dafür hab ich es doch angeschafft...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (20. Juni 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit Formula nie Probleme, bin lange Zeit die RX gefahren und die hat mich nie im Stich gelassen. Lediglich die Bremsleistung war ehr als digital zu bezeichnen, on oder off, was dazwischen gabs nicht


Und genau das fand ich bei Formula immer etwas anstrengend. Trotz diverser Montagsmodelle bin ich persönlich Avid-Fan...


----------



## Asio (20. Juni 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> nachdem ich bei den letzten beiden Biketagen jeweils einen Kumpel ins KH
> begleiten musste...  mal ein Karton Protektionszeugs von iXS
> 
> Later
> chucki_bo



Das finde ich aber total sozial von dir. Extra nen paar Protektoren für deine Kumpels zu kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (21. Juni 2013)

ja so bin ich....


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. Juni 2013)

Reesbergbiker auf unserem Hasenpatt?! 

Im Norden die Lipper, im Süden Pökelz und Chucki!!! Wir sind umzingelt!


----------



## Surfjunk (21. Juni 2013)

@poekelz; fährst du jetzt eigentlich mit?
Biste fit wieder bis dahin?


----------



## -Kiwi- (21. Juni 2013)

Frisches Tubeless-Kit für meine Flow Ex.
Neue Speci-Reifen sind auch schon auf dem Weg.








Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Gr_Flash (27. Juni 2013)

Gab heute lecka Liqui Moly für meine Federgabel. Ölwechsel war ne Sache von 30 Minuten


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (30. Juni 2013)

Ich hab mal wieder Lust auf ein paar Filme gehabt. Und da ich noch keinen gesehen habe, hab ich mal bei dieser schönen Box zugegriffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (1. Juli 2013)

eine sehr gute wahl!


----------



## kris. (1. Juli 2013)

Filmabend bei Bene!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (1. Juli 2013)

Auf jeden. Mit Whisky!


----------



## poekelz (1. Juli 2013)

Die neue feurige Spanierin im Stall:






Da kann sich der Herr Absalon schon mal warm anziehen - LACH!!


----------



## Waldwichtel (1. Juli 2013)

Sieht aus wie ne Kreuzung aus Trail- und XC-Bike. 
Die Reesbergbiker rüsten auf!


----------



## Wakasa (1. Juli 2013)

Ich hab mir neue Pedale gegönnt weil die Standart Dinger ******** sind und weils hier im Forum sofort aufgefallen ist


----------



## poekelz (2. Juli 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ne Kreuzung aus Trail- und XC-Bike.
> Die Reesbergbiker rüsten auf!



...das ist das neue Rad meines Sohnes (7) - 24 Zöller aber schon beachtlich wie leicht die (standard) Kiste für ein Kinderrad ist (<11,5kg), da traut man sich kaum nen Flaschenhalter anzuschrauben 

BTW: tats. von weitem könnte es auch ein Trail-29er für Erwachsene ein


----------



## wiehenrenner (2. Juli 2013)

He Frank das ist nen Orbea oder? Muss ich mir mal angucken, bald ist bei uns auch nen Wechsel fällig, bzw. nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (2. Juli 2013)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Auf jeden. Mit Whisky!



Klingt gar nicht verkehrt. Letztens ist ein Lagavulin 16y hier neu eingetrudelt...


----------



## kris. (2. Juli 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Klingt gar nicht verkehrt. Letztens ist ein Lagavulin 16y hier neu eingetrudelt...



Das ist eh der Beste! Nix geht über eine ordentliche Portion Torf, Holz und Rauch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (2. Juli 2013)

Obwohl ich kein Whisky Trinker bin, aber diese Aussage lädt zur Probeverköstigung ein 

_"Jim Murray, der Whisky-Autor u. -Kritiker schreibt über ihn: "Lagavulin ist mit Vorsicht, doch Ehrfurcht zu genießen. Das ist kein Malt, an dem man leichthin nippt - er verschlingt einen!"_ 

Quelle:
Malts and More


----------



## chucki_bo (2. Juli 2013)

tommi101 schrieb:


> _"Jim Murray, der Whisky-Autor u. -Kritiker schreibt über ihn: "Lagavulin ist mit Vorsicht, doch Ehrfurcht zu genießen. Das ist kein Malt, an dem man leichthin nippt - er verschlingt einen!"_
> 
> Quelle:
> Malts and More



Tut er... ich hab noch ne Pulle im Schrank stehen. Ich konnte noch nicht einen Schluck mehr als die mal probierten 0,00000001 cl wiederverköstigen....

Warn Geschenk, verschenke auch gerne weiter ... 
So stelle ich mir die letzten Sekunden vor, wenn ich im Gehlenbecker Torfmoor versinke ,,, :kotz: - sorry, bin wohl eher ein Whisky-Banause


----------



## kris. (2. Juli 2013)

scheint so 

ich würd ihn dir ja abnehmen, aber ich komme so selten in eure richtung


----------



## JENSeits (2. Juli 2013)

Für umsonst nehm ich ihn! 
Bei mir gabs vor nen paar Wochen ein Samsung Chronos 7 Laptop. 

- Win8 / Win 7
- Core I7
- 1TB
- 8Gb Ram
etc etc etc etc ... 

Für ein Bild bin ich gerade zufaul.


----------



## kris. (2. Juli 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Für umsonst nehm ich ihn!



Lebenswasser ist nur für Erwachsene!


----------



## JENSeits (2. Juli 2013)

hey, ich bin schon groß!


----------



## JENSeits (2. Juli 2013)

Gab dann Heute nochmal was fürs neue Rad. Ein Dank geht an Maxi, die tollen Support leistet (Sport Import)


----------



## Ehrenfeld (2. Juli 2013)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Obwohl ich kein Whisky Trinker bin, aber diese Aussage lädt zur Probeverköstigung ein
> 
> _"Jim Murray, der Whisky-Autor u. -Kritiker schreibt über ihn: "Lagavulin ist mit Vorsicht, doch Ehrfurcht zu genießen. Das ist kein Malt, an dem man leichthin nippt - er verschlingt einen!"_
> 
> ...





chucki_bo schrieb:


> Tut er... ich hab noch ne Pulle im Schrank stehen. Ich konnte noch nicht einen Schluck mehr als die mal probierten 0,00000001 cl wiederverköstigen....
> 
> Warn Geschenk, verschenke auch gerne weiter ...
> So stelle ich mir die letzten Sekunden vor, wenn ich im Gehlenbecker Torfmoor versinke ,,, :kotz: - sorry, bin wohl eher ein Whisky-Banause


Der Lagavulin ist ein Whisky, den man auf keinen Fall zum Einstieg trinken sollte, dann schmeckt er vermutlich wirklich nach Gehlenbecker Moor  Generell sind Islay-Whiskys bzgl. Torf/Rauch etwas speziell, aber wenn man sich drauf einlässt wird das ne gute Sache.

  @chucki_bo wenn es eine whiskytechnische Wiedergutmachung sein soll, probier mal zum Einstieg den Glenmorangie Original. Angenehm, gibts in vielen Supermärkten und sehr mild! (Und um Längen besser als Supermarkt-Bourbon)


----------



## poekelz (3. Juli 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Tut er... ich hab noch ne Pulle im Schrank stehen. Ich konnte noch nicht einen Schluck mehr als die mal probierten 0,00000001 cl wiederverköstigen....
> 
> Warn Geschenk, verschenke auch gerne weiter ...
> So stelle ich mir die letzten Sekunden vor, wenn ich im Gehlenbecker Torfmoor versinke ,,, :kotz: - sorry, bin wohl eher ein Whisky-Banause



...lass uns mal wieder zum Schotten in Bünde gehen, über Fahrräder fachsimpeln und ein paar Becher Whisky verkosten. 

Ansonsten lade ich dich auch auf einen Dalmore (medium torfig) ein oder warte, bis ich Ende August vom Irland/Schottland-Urlaub wieder komme (dieses Mal Westküste), dann hab ich vielleicht noch was nettes mitgebracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (3. Juli 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...lass uns mal wieder zum Schotten in Bünde gehen, über Fahrräder fachsimpeln und ein paar Becher Whisky verkosten.
> 
> Ansonsten lade ich dich auch auf einen Dalmore (medium torfig) ein


Dalmore - ein Traum! Welchen hast du? Ich bin im Besitz des 15-jährigen, als Geburtstagsgeschenk kam letztens der King Alexander III dazu...


----------



## kris. (3. Juli 2013)

das wird hier noch zun Whisky-Thread... 

Glenrothes ist auch sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## poekelz (3. Juli 2013)

Den 15er hatte ich mit letztes Jahr auch mitgebracht - mehr passte nicht in den Bikerucksack..,
















Wenn ich noch mehr Bilder poste, bekomme ich Ärger mit Jens ;-)


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (3. Juli 2013)

Es gibt einige zu empfehlen, ich will mich da nicht festlegen, auch wenn ich sagen muss, dass ich eher die "jüngeren" nehme und noch keine richtig alten/teuren hab^^

Meinen Einstieg in die Whiskywelt habe ich über einen 12jährigen Cragganmore genossen  bin aber mittlerweile auch eher in Richtung Islay/Skye gekommen, das scheint der natürliche Lauf zu sein irgendwie 
Am liebsten mag ich derzeit 10jährigen Talisker, wenns nicht so torfig sein soll ein 15jähriger Bowmore.


Auch wenns von vielen als "Standard" und vielleicht langweilig degradiert wird, finde ich zum Einstieg übrigens auch den 15jährigen Glenfiddich super! Ich hab letzte Woche zum ersten mal Glenfiddich getrunken und muss sagen, der ist echt supersanft, fast schön süß und nicht all zu komplex und verwirrend ^^

EDIT: Geile Bilder, ich will da auch endlich mal hin! Das wird ein Fest  Und jetzt erstmal zurück zum Thema


----------



## tommi101 (3. Juli 2013)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Auch wenns von vielen als "Standard" und vielleicht langweilig degradiert wird,




Standard.....ist für mich als zurückgekehrter Lipper immer noch das lokale
Traditionsgetränk:

Doppelkorn auf gestossener Zuckerrübe 

Und jetzt wirklich bitte zurück zum Thema


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Juli 2013)

Ich habe heute auch gaaaanz viel Neues bekommen ... darf es aber leider nicht behalten!  Aber das von mir und Shoti habe ich ja schon die Tage gepostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (4. Juli 2013)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Es gibt einige zu empfehlen, ich will mich da nicht festlegen, auch wenn ich sagen muss, dass ich eher die "jüngeren" nehme und noch keine richtig alten/teuren hab^^
> 
> Meinen Einstieg in die Whiskywelt habe ich über einen 12jährigen Cragganmore genossen  bin aber mittlerweile auch eher in Richtung Islay/Skye gekommen, das scheint der natürliche Lauf zu sein irgendwie
> Am liebsten mag ich derzeit 10jährigen Talisker, wenns nicht so torfig sein soll ein 15jähriger Bowmore.
> ...


Glenfiddich geht tatsächlich sehr gut! Auf Altmeister Lünings Empfehlung habe ich den 18-jährigen, toller Whisky. Aber auch der 10jährige Talisker ist spannend, wenngleich auch mal wieder absolut nichts für den Einsteiger 



tommi101 schrieb:


> Standard.....ist für mich als zurückgekehrter Lipper immer noch das lokale
> Traditionsgetränk:
> 
> Doppelkorn auf gestossener Zuckerrübe
> ...


wie zurück zum Thema, ohne schenkelwarmen Wacholder zu erwähnen?


----------



## freetourer (4. Juli 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auch gaaaanz viel Neues bekommen ... darf es aber leider nicht behalten!  Aber das von mir und Shoti habe ich ja schon die Tage gepostet.




Cooles Fotos Waldi. 

Ich hätte aber noch in jedes Fenster eine Gedankenwolke gephotoshopped alá:

- Was macht der Irre von nebenan den jetzt schon wieder

- Ich wußte doch schon immer, dass der so nen komischen Fetisch hat

- ......


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Juli 2013)

Da das bei Slang im Garten war, sind die solche Aktionen sicherlich gewohnt.  ... da wundern die sich über nix mehr.


----------



## Nico Laus (4. Juli 2013)

Ssieht das geil aus!  Die Nachbarn werden sich gewundert haben.


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Juli 2013)

Willste dein Jersey morgen Abend abholen oder soll ich es Samstag mitbringen?


----------



## slang (4. Juli 2013)

waldwichtel schrieb:


> da das bei slang im garten war, sind die solche aktionen sicherlich gewohnt. :d ... Da wundern die sich über nix mehr.



sack


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (4. Juli 2013)

Wie geil sind die Dinger denn bitte  Wie und wo kann an sich sowas machen lassen?!


----------



## kris. (4. Juli 2013)

esjod.de


----------



## Wakasa (4. Juli 2013)

Irgendwie is nich ersichtlich was der Spaß kostet...
Aber ich denk mal nen Grünen legt man bestimmt hin oder?


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Juli 2013)

Ne Einzelfertigung kostet ca. 120-130,-. Ich hatte aufgrund der Menge und eines vorangegangenen Mißverständnis ca. 90,- mit denen ausgehandelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (5. Juli 2013)

Krass, aber hab ich mir fast gedacht. Sind das für ein Einzelstück die reinen Produktionskosten, oder ist da auch noch eine Designanfertigung mit drin? Habt ihr die Jerseys komplett selber so designed oder habt ihr Wünsche angebracht und die haben es designed?


----------



## kris. (5. Juli 2013)

waldi hat designed, der grafiker von esjod die arbeit der druckvorlagenherstellung übernommen


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Juli 2013)

Jepp, wenn die das machen wird der Spaß für ne Einzelfertigung schon nicht mehr bezahlbar. Lohnt sich erst bei großer Stückzahl und einheitlichem Design. Dass das so bei uns ausartet war mir vorher aber auch nicht klar.  Egal, hat auch Spaß gemacht. Laut esjod war es der aufwendigste Auftrag in der Firmengeschichte und hat die ordentlich ins Rotieren gebracht. Die waren selbst froh als alles abgeschlossen war.  

Randnotiz: Das Design von Pecto (Dirk), hat er komplett selbst erstellt.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (5. Juli 2013)

Extrem cool auf jeden Fall. Nur müsste ich mich dann erstmal mit Bildbearbeitung auseinandersetzen. Aber vielleicht gönn ich mir irgendwann auch mal sowas. Geniale Idee in jedem Fall!


----------



## pecto69 (5. Juli 2013)

Nix Bildbearbeitung, Grafikdesign!
Adobe Illustrator oder Corel.
Ganz andere Liga wie BildBea


----------



## stoppelhopper (6. Juli 2013)

Morgen wirds eingeweiht


----------



## criscross (7. Juli 2013)

cooles Waldmopped


----------



## slang (7. Juli 2013)

fettes Gerät.

Aber deine Uphill Zeit wirst du damit wohl nicht toppen


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. Juli 2013)

Klasse Maschine, Markus!  Gefällt mir fast noch besser als das Santa Cruz von dem Bengel gestern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (7. Juli 2013)

Viel Spaß damit!

MMn mit das schönste DH Bike, jedenfalls von den "großen" Marken...


----------



## JENSeits (7. Juli 2013)

Dicker Hobel - Glückwunsch!


----------



## mille_plateaux (7. Juli 2013)

Todchic, n'est pas...geile Aktion!



Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auch gaaaanz viel Neues bekommen ... darf es aber leider nicht behalten!  Aber das von mir und Shoti habe ich ja schon die Tage gepostet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stoppelhopper (7. Juli 2013)

Danke danke, Junfernfahrt heute war Knüller. @criscross: und bei Euch???


----------



## criscross (8. Juli 2013)

stoppelhopper schrieb:


> Danke danke, Junfernfahrt heute war Knüller. @criscross: und bei Euch???



unsere Testfahrt war auch top !

das Remedy geht echt noch ne Ecke besser 

wie das Enduro


----------



## crossboss (9. Juli 2013)

@_markus_ , dein Session -  hammergeil
Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (9. Juli 2013)

Geile Trek-Maschine! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Gr_Flash (10. Juli 2013)

Bissel italienischer Kernschrott:




 @slang: Hat sich mit dem HT2-Werkzeug erledigt. Gruß


----------



## slang (10. Juli 2013)

Sieht ja feist aus.

wieviel leichter als die XTR?


----------



## Gr_Flash (11. Juli 2013)

Mit Lager rund 80g, aber die XTR bleibt erstmal im Schrank - das italienische Zeugs bricht ja so schnell


----------



## slang (11. Juli 2013)

Ui, 
da kommt Waldi ja wieder in Zugzwang.


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Juli 2013)

Verdammte Axt!

Ich glaub ich muß wieder die Eggbeater und den FSA Flatbar montieren.


----------



## JENSeits (12. Juli 2013)

Bei mir gabs:

- Syntace Bit Set für den Drehmo
- Park Tool Kettenverschleißlehre
- Kassettenabzieher
- Montage Fett
- Schmierfett
- Hollowtech Tretlagerschlüssel
- nen Satz Schrauben


Bild kommt wohl die Tage, wenn ich die größere Errungenschaft endlich endlich habe


----------



## Gr_Flash (13. Juli 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Verdammte Axt!
> 
> Ich glaub ich muß wieder die Eggbeater und den FSA Flatbar montieren.



Vergiss es, hab momentan die Flyweight 330 drauf - erspart dank panzermäßigem Abrollgeräusch jeglische Klingel


----------



## the_Shot (14. Juli 2013)

Hier mal eine kleine Zusammenfassung der letzten Errungenschaften, alles auf einem Bild

-neues gebrauchtes Auto
-neues gebrauchtes bergab Radl mit neuer Formula The One und neuen Spank griffen
-neue abnehmbare AHK
-neuer Fahrradträger

Ich freu mich







send from slaughterhouse


----------



## kris. (14. Juli 2013)

passen da auch 3 bikes drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (14. Juli 2013)

naTürLoch


----------



## Flying_Elvis (14. Juli 2013)

Dolle Sachen 

Der Träger ist gut, allerdings waren für die Enduros die Gurte für die Laufräder zu kurz, die mußte ich verlängern, passen die bei dir gut?


----------



## wiehenrenner (14. Juli 2013)

Einfach die Aufnahmen für die Gurte unter dem Träger lösen, und die Dinger auf der Schiene nach aussen bewegen. Dann klappts ;-)


----------



## Rischer (14. Juli 2013)

Was ist das für ein Träger? (Hersteller, Modell)


----------



## JENSeits (14. Juli 2013)

Thule EuroWay G2 922 wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Ich persönlich hab mich ja für den Thule EuroClassic G6 LED 928 entschieden, machte mir noch den hochwertigeren Eindruck - kostet aber auch mehr  Zumal fand ich den Griff zum montieren wesentlich besser.
Den gibts natürlich auch als 3-fach. Achja, 2 Enduros passen auch auf den 2er Träger nebeneinander!

Generell machste bei Thule aber nix verkehrt - sind alles prima Teile!

LG Jens


----------



## RolfK (14. Juli 2013)

Flying_Elvis schrieb:


> Dolle Sachen
> 
> Der Träger ist gut, allerdings waren für die Enduros die Gurte für die Laufräder zu kurz, die mußte ich verlängern, passen die bei dir gut?




Bei nem Thule? Bei meinem könnt ich fast son Surly mit den Ballonreifen festzurren. Naja, fast


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (14. Juli 2013)

Donnerstag wirds in Braunschweig probegefahren und abgeholt. Ich hoffe ich habe mich in die richtige Richtung Bike entschieden, habe aber jetzt schon richtig derbe Bock drauf! Das nächste freie Wochenende gehts also in den Park.


----------



## kris. (15. Juli 2013)

na also, geht doch.


----------



## Flying_Elvis (15. Juli 2013)

Schickes Rocky
Haste dein Cagua jetzt verkauft oder für die Touren im Teuto beiseite gestellt?
Der Trend geht ja zum zweit- oder drittbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (15. Juli 2013)

@Rischer, der Träger ist ein Euroway 922 von Thule. Gutes Teil, ich bin begeistert.
 @Wolfsblut, mal schauen wie lange es dauert bis Du das Radl kaputtgebastelt hast. 

Ich hoffe Du hast richtig Spaß mit dem Teil


----------



## Ehrenfeld (15. Juli 2013)

schickes gerät @Wolfs.Blut 

Mein neues soll dann heute kommen


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (15. Juli 2013)

Es wird nichtmehr gebastelt Shot, ballern statt basteln lautet die neue Devise 


Das Cagua musste weichen, ich werde mir für Touren allerdings sobald wieder ein bisschen Geld drin is ein halbwegs günstiges trailtaugliches Hardtail zulegen, damit ich mit euch zukünftig auch vielleicht mal öfter ne Tour fahren kann als es bisher der Fall war.. um genau zu sein ja nur eine  aber die hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## slang (15. Juli 2013)

Du bist mit dem Ghost nur eine Tour gefahren?????

Haste schon mal drüber nachgedacht, ob das vielleicht doch nicht so dein Hobby ist?


----------



## Nico Laus (15. Juli 2013)

Das Tourenfahren wird überbewertet. 

Aber wahrscheinlich bezog sich die eine Tour auf "gemeinsam". 

Übrigens geiles Rocky! Der Hinterbau soll erste Sahne sein.


----------



## kris. (16. Juli 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Mein neues soll dann heute kommen



Und? Ist es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (16. Juli 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Aber wahrscheinlich bezog sich die eine Tour auf "gemeinsam".
> .



Ach so, stimmt. anders ergibts es auch keinen Sinn


----------



## Ehrenfeld (16. Juli 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> Und? Ist es?


Ist es. Jetzt warte ich noch auf größere  Laufräder, Dichtmilch, Vorbau (Straitline) und Sattelklemme (Hope) und dann gibt´s irgendwann Fotos.

btw: habe daher einen e.thirteen TRS+ LRS in 26" abzugeben, außerdem noch eine Syntace Superforce/Vector Kombi, einen Rock Shox Monarch Plus von 2013, einen Selle Italia Flite SL und eine Reverb 125mm Stealth. Alles neu.

/werbung ende


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Juli 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> btw: habe daher einen e.thirteen TRS+ LRS in 26" abzugeben,
> 
> /werbung ende



Schreib doch mal was zum Preis, auch gern per pm.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (16. Juli 2013)

slang schrieb:


> Du bist mit dem Ghost nur eine Tour gefahren?????
> 
> Haste schon mal drüber nachgedacht, ob das vielleicht doch nicht so dein Hobby ist?




Ich bin nur eine Tour mit mehreren Leuten hier aus dem Forum gefahren, sonst alleine


----------



## Ehrenfeld (16. Juli 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Schreib doch mal was zum Preis, auch gern per pm.



Hast ne Info!


----------



## RolfK (16. Juli 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Rock Shox Monarch Plus von 2013




HV, Einbaulänge und Tune?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (16. Juli 2013)

HV, 216x63, M/M.


----------



## Rafterman86 (16. Juli 2013)

so, damits hier auch drin steht:






es ist vollbracht!  Sau geiles teil @Surfjunk irgendwann mal lust und zeit über nen ausgewogenes BOS setup zu fachsimpeln?


----------



## RolfK (16. Juli 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> HV, 216x63, M/M.



Schade, falsches Tune 



Schickes Teil Dennis


----------



## Wakasa (16. Juli 2013)

@ Rafterman86:
Auf das Bike will ich irgendwann mal hin....
Bin relativ frisch in der MTB Geschichte und sabber jetzt schon nach diesem Bike....
Aber da ich kein Cage Fightender, Internet Boss Millionär/Astronaut/Anwalt/Don Juan des Internets bin, kann ich mir die Kiste noch lange nicht leisten....

In diesem Sinne, sehr geilen Drahtesel haste da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (16. Juli 2013)

Rafterman86 schrieb:


> so, damits hier auch drin steht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geiles Teil!

Können wir machen. 
Ich stelle eine Bedingung!

Ich darf auch mal fahren


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Juli 2013)

Ich war ja schwer versucht die Kiste so auch zu bestellen. 
Hätten dann das was ich haben wollte umgeschraubt und denn Rest weiter vertickt. 

Schade das es keine richtig kleinen Rahmen gibt. 
Dann hätte mein Kurzer das Ding bekommen.


----------



## crossboss (16. Juli 2013)

*Rocky* ist wohl immer die richtige Entscheidung
quote=Wolfs.Blut;10772760]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donnerstag wirds in Braunschweig probegefahren und abgeholt. Ich hoffe ich habe mich in die richtige Richtung Bike entschieden, habe aber jetzt schon richtig derbe Bock drauf! Das nächste freie Wochenende gehts also in den Park.[/quote]


----------



## crossboss (16. Juli 2013)

Gab was aus Gummi fürn Urlaub
Die und das für Kroatien..........+ Zbehör wie Schwimmwesten , Anker usw.


----------



## Rafterman86 (17. Juli 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Geiles Teil!
> 
> Können wir machen.
> Ich stelle eine Bedingung!
> ...



Wenns mehr nicht ist ;-). Können uns die Tage ja mal an der HK treffen.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (17. Juli 2013)

bin auch dabei! @Surfjunk wäre ja dann vielleicht sogar mit neuen Laufrädern unterwegs?


----------



## Gr_Flash (17. Juli 2013)

@crossboss : Wo genau gehts denn hin in Kroatien? Wir sind dieses Jahr wieder auf Murter unterwegs, traumhafte Gegend.

Leider wollte unser Schlauchboot letztes Jahr nicht so wirklich: 




E-Motor + 24V LKW-Akku + 4 Mann + Bier war wohl etwas zu viel...diverse Male keine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel mehr gehabt..

BTT:

Gestern von einem netten User aus Bi abgeholt:






Greetz


----------



## kris. (17. Juli 2013)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Gestern von einem netten User aus Bi abgeholt:



so etwas gibt es?!?


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. Juli 2013)

Na klar, Du Lipper!!! Wobei nen netter User aus BI ja auch sowas wie nen weißer Schimmel ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (17. Juli 2013)

@ GR Flash#
Kroatien /Medulin eher bei zu schlechtem Wetter in den Bergen. Ist immer ne sichere Bank!

Zuerst mal die _Isar_ vom Ursprung im Karwendel , Sylvensteinsee bis letztlich München  Tierpark Biergarten, fürn Einstieg in den 3,5 wöchigen  Urlaub.  Übernachten am Isarufer mit Lagerfeuer und Zelt. Mit Bahn zurück nach Mittenwald.

Danach Zugspitze (ca. 2950 m) erwandern , über Reintal/Patnachlklamm mit Familie so als gemütliche  Hüttenrunde mit Gipfelglück. (mit Chinesen)

Da ist dann schon die 1 Woche weg.

Danch schaun wir mal wo wir spontan und je nach Wetterlage hinwollen.

MTB bleibt diesmal zuhause. Nur die Trekkingbikes sind dabei.


----------



## Gr_Flash (17. Juli 2013)

Hört sich ja nach einem richtigen Familien-Abenteuerurlaub an 

Wir lassen es da etwas ruhiger angehen, Inseln + Kornaten erkunden, viel Schwimmen, bissel Radeln u. Inlinern. Wobei man je nach Mannschaft "an Deck" auch schnell ins Schwitzen kommen kann


----------



## Nico Laus (17. Juli 2013)

Und nach dem Urlaub erstmal eine Woche Urlaub zur Erholung. So muss das.


----------



## pecto69 (17. Juli 2013)

Namnd

Wir fahren Freitag bis kurz vor Dubrovnik auf ne Halbinsel!
 @crossboss: Das Solar ist geil, was kost sowas??

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Gr_Flash (17. Juli 2013)

Fahrt ihr durch oder mit Übernachtung? Dürften ja um 20 Stunden sein je nach Verkehrslage an der Grenze...


----------



## pecto69 (17. Juli 2013)

Neee nix durch!
Erster Stopp bei Passau oder Phyrn am Spital
Zweiter Stopp ~unterhalb von Zagreb
Wir haben fast 4 Wochen Urlaub 
Auf dem Rückweg 2 Tage Dubrovnik und dann noch 3-4 Tage Rückfahrt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wakasa (17. Juli 2013)

Ich empfehle Istrien. Komme gebürtig ausm Balkan. Hab in Medulin und Pula gelebt.
Umag hat ne sehr geile künstliche Lagune. Um Medulin rum sind die Wälder ganz interessant. Wollt ihr Berge dann ab Rijeka oder Opatija.
Aber wenn ihr so richtige Berge wollt dann ab ins Landes innere oder Bosnien. Da is wirklich noch Natur pur.
Aber NUR gegenden befahren die Freigegeben sind weil das Land leider Gottes noch viele Minen versteckt hält.


----------



## JENSeits (18. Juli 2013)

Endlich ist es da! Mein ICB 02!
Ich muss mich noch ein wenig dran gewöhnen, aber es hängt jetzt schon gut am Gas!





Danke an Niklas fürs Foto!
LG Jens


----------



## chucki_bo (18. Juli 2013)

Schick 

Is, wie wenze fliechst, wa?


----------



## JENSeits (18. Juli 2013)

hehe - jop!


----------



## Porta-Mike (18. Juli 2013)

moin!

glückwunsch . ich möchte mehr fotos.....

gruß

michael


----------



## JENSeits (18. Juli 2013)

Moin,

danke. Mal sehen wann Niklas Zeit hat die 2-3 anderen von heut rüberzumailen ...  Gibts dann drüben in den Impressionen.

LG Jens


----------



## Wakasa (18. Juli 2013)

Glückwunsch Jens!
Und ja auch von hier, mehr Moment Aufnahmen


----------



## Ehrenfeld (18. Juli 2013)

Ich kann auch endlich aufatmen und es ist da  da schließe ich mich Jens (schönes Ding, das blau ist der Hammer!) an:


----------



## f4lkon (18. Juli 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Ich kann auch endlich aufatmen und es ist da  da schließe ich mich Jens (schönes Ding, das blau ist der Hammer!) an:



:thumbup:

Ich kann nicht genug von dem Rad sehen. Manchmal schau ich mir mein icb nach einer langen anstrengenden Tour einfach nur Minutenlang an.


----------



## -Kiwi- (19. Juli 2013)

Schickes Bike! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (19. Juli 2013)

schicke Karre Herr Freesoul!  
Ist die neue Pike, oder?


----------



## the_Shot (19. Juli 2013)

Schicke Räder, die Herren. Viel Spaß damit!

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## RZWODZWO (19. Juli 2013)

Sieht sehr geil aus


----------



## crossboss (19. Juli 2013)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Namnd
> 
> Wir fahren Freitag bis kurz vor Dubrovnik auf ne Halbinsel!
> @_crossboss_: Das Solar ist geil, was kost sowas??
> ...



Mit 639,- fürs Solar, für uns ein guter Kompromiss, wenn man aussen kein schweres Kanu ans Womo kriegt.

Um bei den Koronaten rumzupaddeln haargenau richtig. Aber schwimmwesten und Anker nicht vergessen. Das Teil wiegt 180 kg im Rucksack. Kannste gut Touren hier mit der Bahn planen

So ich muss jetzt Packen, schönen Urlaub Leute


----------



## crossboss (19. Juli 2013)

Ist gut geworden Dein Carver
Ich hab da ne Menge Zeit für investiert und das Projekt hat Spaß gemacht. Mir hat es schlicht einfach mit der Auslieferung zu lange gedauert,  das Janze und dann kamm mir ja plötzlich das Slayer vor die Flinte




Freesoul schrieb:


> Ich kann auch endlich aufatmen und es ist da  da schließe ich mich Jens (schönes Ding, das blau ist der Hammer!) an:


----------



## Ehrenfeld (19. Juli 2013)

merci.

ich könnte auf jeden fall nicht zufriedener sein. Das Rad brennt grad mit 650b dermaßen Grip in den Boden und läuft dazu extrem satt...die kurzen Steilstufen an der Hasenkanzel lassen sich teilweise fast komplett runtermanualen. Ausführlichen Fahrbericht schreib ich evtl mal im ICB-Unterforum


----------



## Flying_Elvis (19. Juli 2013)

Sehr schickes Bike Herr Freesoul , meinen Glückwunsch. Die roten Elemente passen perfekt 
Kann man schlecht erkennen, aber sofern nicht vorhanden wären rote Naben noch der Burner.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (19. Juli 2013)

danke!

ich fürchte die carbon-naben von e.thirteen gibts nur in schwarz  dafür wiegt der LRS aber auch nur knapp 1600g  bin auf jeden fall froh, dass straitline (vorbau) und hope (klemme) ziemlich exakt das gleiche elox-rot haben.


----------



## Zyran (19. Juli 2013)

Glückwunsch zu den neuen Bike's, sehen beide super aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asio (20. Juli 2013)

Schicker neuer Bikezuwachs hier im owl-Lager. 
Glückwunsch den neuen Besitzern und wünsche euch viel Grip und schöne Trails mit euern Bikes. Hoffe ich bekomme das ein oder andere Mal vor die Fotolinse am GreenLake.


----------



## Rischer (20. Juli 2013)

Neu sind: Kettenblatt, Kettenführung, Vorbau, Innercan-Update für den DBAir


----------



## -Kiwi- (20. Juli 2013)

Nice, Rischi!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (21. Juli 2013)

Schön cleane Optik! Der Riser gefällt mir nich so gut an dem Bike, aber das is ja nu Geschmackssache und hat sicher auch funktionelle Gründe.


----------



## wiehenrenner (2. August 2013)

Das neue Spassmobil vom Sohnemann. Zwar kein MTB aber die Bahn direkt in der Nähe tut ihr übriges...

7,3 KG und nen geiler Freilaufsound


----------



## Xeleux (2. August 2013)

Schöne Bikes hier... Vor allem der Aufbau von Freesoul ist ganz nach meinem Geschmack! !
Mein nächstes Projekt wird auch der 1x11 Antrieb :thumbup:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wakasa (3. August 2013)

Ich hab mir neue Pedale gegönnt (DMR V8)






Und nen neuen Helm


----------



## the_Shot (3. August 2013)

@wiehenrenner, geiles Teil, da kann er jetzt ja richtig Gas geben!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (4. August 2013)

Xeleux schrieb:


> Schöne Bikes hier... Vor allem der Aufbau von Freesoul ist ganz nach meinem Geschmack! !
> Mein nächstes Projekt wird auch der 1x11 Antrieb :thumbup:


ich kann es nur empfehlen. Der Preis ist happig, dafür ist die XX1 definitiv mit Abstand die beste Schaltung die ich bisher gefahren bin.


----------



## kris. (5. August 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Der Preis ist happig,



deswegen kommt es für mich, wenn überhaupt, erst in frage wenn es das ganze als x91 gibt


----------



## the_Shot (5. August 2013)

Downhill mit Click, schaun wa mal. Ein paar neue Latschen waren eh fällig


send from slaughterhouse


----------



## kris. (5. August 2013)

schreib mal nen testbericht


----------



## Nico Laus (5. August 2013)

Nice! Habe auch schon dran gedacht, aber wieder verworfen. Mit Klickies fühle ich mich so verletzlich.


----------



## -Kiwi- (5. August 2013)

Nach meinem ersten Clickies-Ausritt wollte ich die Dinger auch erst wieder abmontieren.
Hab' mich viermal gelegt bei der ersten Fahrt. Entweder im Stand oder in engen langsamen Kurven.
Man muss aber standhaft bleiben und sich noch zu einigen Click-Fahrten "zwingen", obwohl man keinen Bock 'drauf hat.
Bei mir hat's nach dem dritten Mal gefunkt und ich wollte die Dinger nicht mehr hergeben.
Gestern auch oft den Singletrail in Winterberg damit gefahren. Ist super!

Am Berg bekommt man natürlich ebenfalls mehr Druck in die Pedale.


Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## the_Shot (5. August 2013)

Ich fahr schon ne ganze Weile mit Clicks an meinen Tourenrad. Da werden auch immer ordentlich Trails mit geshreddert. 

An meinen DH Bikes hab ich bis jetzt immer Flatpedale mit FiveTen Impacts gefahrn, allerdings hab ich in letzter Zeit immer öfter das Pedal in der Luft verlohren. Manchmal gings gut, öfter tats weh.

Bei meinem letzten Ausflug nach Willi hab ich mir n paar alte Shimano Clicks und meine MTB Schuhe mitgenommen. Das hat schon ganz gut funktioniert, konnte mich aber nicht ganz überzeugen. Die minimale Aufstandsfläche und das Spiel zwischen Cleat und Pedal haben mich irritiert.

Die Mallet 2 Pedale sind mir günstig gebraucht in die Hände gefallen und die Minnaar gefallen mir einfach optisch saugut.

Hab eben ne kleine Runde gedreht und muss sagen, so hab ich mir das fürs erste vorgestellt. Feste Verbindung zum Rad und die Aufstandsfläche eines Flat Pedals.

Schauen wir mal was das kommende Weekend bringt. Ich werde berichten.

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Nico Laus (5. August 2013)

Tu es! 

Hab da auch was neues. Besonders die Knieschoner haben's mir angetan. Neben den 661 Rage, die mir etwas zu klobig waren, die besten Schoner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (5. August 2013)

Yea Stylo, sieht gut aus!

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Rischer (5. August 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Feste Verbindung zum Rad und die Aufstandsfläche eines Flat Pedals.



Das hab ich auch am Anfang als extrem geil empfunden

Anfangs ist die Kombi MAllet/minaar wie ein flatpedal mit fester Verbindung. Nach ein paar Stunden im Pedal fräsen sich aber die Mallet pins in die Sohle und die Aufstandsfläche wird undefinierter (als beim Shimano pdm647). 

Das ist auch ein Grund wieso ich inzwischen wieder die Shimano bevorzuge. 
Vorteil von den Mallets neben dem Gewicht ist mmn der größere Ausklickwinkel und dass sie etwas flacher bauen. 
Lager und Cleats halten leider auch deutlich kürzer als bei den DX.


----------



## Surfjunk (5. August 2013)

Ich habe es euch ja immer gesagt.

Mit Klickies ist es einfach besser...hoch sowieso und runter hast du dein Bike einfach in jeder Lage unter dir.


----------



## wiehenrenner (6. August 2013)

Ich glaube das ist Geschmackssache. Berg hoch haben die Dinger definitiv Vorteile. Nur Berg hoch fahren interessiert mich schon lange nimmer 

Ich bin Jahrelang Klicks gefahren und recht froh den Umstieg gemacht zu haben auf Flats. Ich fühle mich auf Flats einfach sicherer, da ich immer die Chance habe schnell rauszukommen, kurz den Fuss aufzusetzen oder ähnliches. Das Einzige was ich evtl. mache am Voltage die Spank Spike runter zu schmeissen und gg. die Icons zu tauschen, deren Grip ist Brutal in Verbindung mit den 5/10 Sohlen.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (6. August 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Ich fahr schon ne ganze Weile mit Clicks an meinen Tourenrad. Da werden auch immer ordentlich Trails mit geshreddert.
> 
> An meinen DH Bikes hab ich bis jetzt immer Flatpedale mit FiveTen Impacts gefahrn, allerdings hab ich in letzter Zeit immer öfter das Pedal in der Luft verlohren. Manchmal gings gut, öfter tats weh.
> 
> ...


Die gleiche Kombination bin ich auch eine Weile gefahren. Muss allerdings mittlerweile sagen dass ich mich mit meiner Flat-Kombination wieder wohler fühle - bin mit Klicks in technischen Passagen psychologisch irgendwie im Nachteil, da fühle ich mich mit ohne feste Verbindung besser.

Dass man mit Impacts den Kontakt verliert, liegt IMHO allerdings evtl. auch an den Schuhen an sich - die Sohle ist im Vergleich zum neuen Freerider oder Freerider VXI (fahre ich beide) echt hoch. Mit den Freerider VXI komme ich bisher am besten zurecht, auch wenn man die beim Hochschieben im nassen Wald verflucht.

Drei neue Sachen gabs/gibts bei mir:



> Dear MR HERDEN
> 
> Thank you for choosing Air Transat for your next flight to Canada.



--------






--------

Und ein Schnäppchen von CRC (kann man bei TLD nicht wirklich Schnäppchen nennen, aber im Vergleich...schon). Ist allerdings noch auf dem Weg


----------



## JENSeits (6. August 2013)

Kanada? Duuu, duuuu  :


----------



## Ehrenfeld (6. August 2013)

Naja, irgendwer muss euch ja Bilder vom Crankworx mitbringen


----------



## poekelz (6. August 2013)

Nachdem einige Leute mich davon überzeugt haben, dass die Bremsleistung meiner alten Marta nicht mehr dem Stand der Technik entspricht, habe ich mir dieses Gerät zugelegt:






Der Unterschied ist schon ordentlich, gewöhnungsbedürftig....und nebenbei noch 110g (nachgewogen) am Bike gespart.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (6. August 2013)

Bei dem Preis hätte ich vermutlich auf eine X0 Trail zurückgegriffen, aber ich bin die MT8 zugegebenermaßen noch nicht gefahren. 

Bist du bisher zufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (6. August 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Bei dem Preis hÃ¤tte ich vermutlich auf eine X0 Trail zurÃ¼ckgegriffen, aber ich bin die MT8 zugegebenermaÃen noch nicht gefahren.
> 
> Bist du bisher zufrieden?



Preis - da ich die Scheiben ja schon hatte, brauchte ich nur noch die Bremszangen/Griffe -  300â¬ ausm Bikemarkt (NEU!!) fÃ¼r die neue Variante ohne Ãlverlust (und 3 Satz BremsbelÃ¤ge OVP)....da gabÂ´s nix mehr nachzudenken.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (6. August 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Preis - da ich die Scheiben ja schon hatte, brauchte ich nur noch die Bremszangen/Griffe -  300 ausm Bikemarkt (NEU!!) für die neue Variante ohne Ölverlust (und 3 Satz Bremsbeläge OVP)....da gab´s nix mehr nachzudenken.


Ah! Okay, das macht dann Sinn  Dachte du hättest das Komplettset OVP gekauft.


----------



## Surfjunk (6. August 2013)

Bei uns wird das Hotrock vom Sohnemann aufgerüstet.

Neuer LRS, der war bitter nötig.

Spank Subrosa 24"





Und neuen Bremsen, SLX Ice Tec





Somit können wir im Winter auf 26" umsteigen und fast alle Teile übernehmen


----------



## Zyran (6. August 2013)

Sehr geil, da werd Ich ja direkt neidisch


----------



## SofusCorn (6. August 2013)

Mich hat das ständige Geklapper der Kette gestört. 

Und ich will endlich mal Treppen fahren lernen (Anfänger). Bisher 2 Versuche bei kleinen Treppen und beide Male Kette abgesprungen und ich hab mich fast aufs Maul gelegt. 

Deswegen sollte eine Kettenführung her. Dafür hab ich das ganze Forum durchstöbert. Die c.guide sah ganz interessant und einfach aus. Und irgendwas zum Kettenstrebe Lärmdämmen wie Neopren sah auch praktisch aus. Aber statt mir was zu kaufen hab ich dann letzte Woche spontan das hier innerhalb von 10 Minuten aus "Müll"resten für Lau gebastelt. Sieht schlimm aus und ist erstmal nur ne Vorabversion. Aber witzigerweise funktionierts traumhaft. Jedenfalls in Sachen Lärmreduktion. An ne Treppe wollt ich mich diese Woche noch wagen. Die Idee stammt von einem anderen Forenuser (Wasserschlauch + O-Ring). Mal sehen wann sich diese Führung löst, irgendwo hängenbleibt und ich mich ordenlich Maule.


----------



## chucki_bo (7. August 2013)

Sieht echt schei$$e aus. 

c.guide 20â¬, Kettenstrebenschutz 2,20.

Sparen an der falschen Stelle. Man verhunzt sein Rad halt wo man kann was? :kotz:

by the way: Falls sich deine Spitzenkonstruktion lÃ¶st, reiÃt es dir vorm "maulen" erst noch das Schaltwerk ab 
Later


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (7. August 2013)

naja... er schrieb ja "vorabversion". kommt bestimmt noch was schöneres


----------



## the_Shot (7. August 2013)

Hey Chucki, harte Worte, aber leider wahr!

Nen Schönheitspreis gewinnste damit nicht und die Haltbarkeit ist mehr als fraglich

Ich würde auch grad mal schnell ein paar Taler in die Hand nehmen und was vernünftiges kaufen. Muss halt jeder selbst für sich entscheiden wie er sein Rad verbastelt


----------



## chucki_bo (7. August 2013)

War auch wirklich nicht böse gemeint. 

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (7. August 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Mich hat das ständige Geklapper der Kette gestört.
> 
> Und ich will endlich mal Treppen fahren lernen (Anfänger). Bisher 2 Versuche bei kleinen Treppen und beide Male Kette abgesprungen und ich hab mich fast aufs Maul gelegt.


Und warum? Ich versuche mittlerweile Treppen so gut wie möglich zu meiden, Mountainbiken im Wald macht einfach irgendwie mehr Spaß  Aber zugegeben habe ich das als Anfänger auch ganz gerne gemacht.

Tipp: Schalte mal auf ein mittleres Ritzel und vorne aufs mittlere Blatt. Insofern du nicht trittst kann eine Kette dann eigentlich nur schwer abfallen.

Für solche Aktionen eignet sich statt dieser etwas dubiosen und gefährlich aussehenden Konstruktion eher sowas:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a7...cr=EUR&cn=de&gclid=CI-XlsT66rgCFY7LtAodOgsAhA


----------



## SofusCorn (7. August 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt siehts aufm Foto schlimmer aus als es ist. Das ganze Rad ist schwarz, dadurch fÃ¤llts nicht so auf.... Aus der Ferne betrachtet. 

Das ganze war halt ein sehr spontaner Quickfix, weil ich mir eigentlich alles kaufen wollte, aber hab dann in der Werkstatt auf der Arbeit viel wiederverwertbares gefunden. Bei der Kettenstreben-DÃ¤mmung sind mir die Kabelbinder ausgegangen und ich bin auf Gaffa tape gewechselt. Bei der nÃ¤chsten Version wirds mit doppelseitigem Klebeband das vorgeschnittene Gummi sauber drumgeklebt. Oder ich wickel das Gaffa einmal komplett drum.
Die KettenfÃ¼hrung. Hm, weiÃ ich noch nicht. Evtl ersetz ich den O-Ring durch ein MetalstÃ¼ck wie beim c.guide. Theoretisch kÃ¶nnte ich die komplette FÃ¼hrung auch aus Metall anfertigen lassen fÃ¼r Lau, aber dann wÃ¤re das Teil vermutlich ziemlich laut. Durch den Gummischlauch hÃ¶rt man die FÃ¼hrung fast garnicht.

Type2 und Shadow+ hab ich mir auch schon angesehen, aber das lohnt bei meinem Rad erstmal nicht. c.guide hÃ¤tt ich mir, wenn dann v2 geholt, weil weniger verschleiÃ und ich meine gelesen zu haben die v1 zerlegt sich auch gerne mal. v2 wÃ¤ren dann nochmal 40 â¬. Wobei ich finde, dass die c.guide alles andere als stabil aussieht. Die mÃ¼sste ich bei mir auch mit Kabelbindern an diesem PlastikrÃ¶hrchen festmachen, weil bei mir keine KabelÃ¶sen unten sind. 

PS: war vorne mittleres Blatt hinten auch Mitte. Kette flog immer vorne Ã¼bers kleinste Blatt zum Rahmen hin raus.

edit: wo gibts kettenstrebenschutz fÃ¼r 2,20?


----------



## wiehenrenner (7. August 2013)

Nimm einfach nen alten Schlauch. Aufschneiden, sauber drumwickeln und mit nem Kabelbinder befestigen. Sieht ordentlich aus und funzt super


----------



## poekelz (7. August 2013)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Nimm einfach nen alten Schlauch. Aufschneiden, sauber drumwickeln und mit nem Kabelbinder befestigen. Sieht ordentlich aus und funzt super



...oder ne alte Decke - sieht dann Hardcore aus


----------



## wiehenrenner (7. August 2013)

Aber bitte erst ab 180 mm Federweg. Alles andere würde die Style Polizei auf den Plan rufen


----------



## kris. (7. August 2013)

kamelhaar-rheumadecke?!


----------



## SofusCorn (7. August 2013)

Bin zufrieden mit der Qualität der Schubladen-Gummieinlage. Hab auch noch was übrig für einen zweiten Versuch ^^.

Das mitm Schlauch war auch geplant, wenn ich mal wieder einen Platten hab. Sähe optisch wohl schöner aus, als die etwas schmuddelige Schubladeneinlage. Die ist dafür aber deutlich dicker.
Weitere Alternativen: selbstklebendes Klettband, Moosgummi oder einfach irgendwas zum mehrmals drumwickeln (Klebeband, Lenkerband etc...)

Aber das größere Problem ist wohl eher, dass ein Quickfix i.d.R. dann doch zur dauerhaften Lösung wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (9. August 2013)




----------



## -Kiwi- (9. August 2013)

Nice!


----------



## chucki_bo (9. August 2013)

ja, der ist echt phat!


----------



## JENSeits (9. August 2013)

mit viel Glitzer Glitzer!


----------



## the_Shot (9. August 2013)

klasse Farbkombi mit Blingbling


----------



## the_Shot (9. August 2013)

Juhu die Post war da


send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Nico Laus (9. August 2013)

Das Fidlock der Onealhelme ist geil! Gute Wahl.


----------



## gelöschter User (11. August 2013)

Nach 16 Monaten und knappen 6000 km dient mein Kupferkopf nur noch als Staubfänger .....

Warum nicht gleich was vernüftiges gekauft!


----------



## kris. (11. August 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (12. August 2013)

Hi.

Das wird fett....







Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## JENSeits (12. August 2013)

ganz klar ein 
Hoffe nur du gibst sie nie zu toxo


----------



## chucki_bo (12. August 2013)

Warum? Ich hatte noch nie Theater bei Toxo...

Gabel


----------



## JENSeits (12. August 2013)

Kostenfaktor


----------



## chucki_bo (12. August 2013)

Geld vergisst sich


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. August 2013)

Hab' meine neue Fox vor dem Einabu mal auseinander genommen, um die Ölstände zu checken.
Schon heftig, es waren bei weitem nicht die notwendigen 60ml an Schmieröl (beidseits) 'drin.
Nun ist feines 5er Motoröl als Schmierung eingefüllt! 









Mittlerweile steckt sie schon im Pitch.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (13. August 2013)

Whatever. 10er hatte ich nicht mehr. Das 5er geht auch.


----------



## slang (13. August 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> zur schmierung nimmt man dickflüssigeres öl!
> 
> .



Warum?

Also ernst gemeinte Frage.
in soner Gabel kann das Öl ja erstmal nicht weg wie an ner Kette oder so.
Warum sollte man da mehr Viskosität haben?


----------



## kris. (13. August 2013)

vermutlich weil es mit weniger viskosität länger an den flächen haftet die es schmieren soll...

(achtung, viel spekulation - wenig ingeniör! )


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. August 2013)

@slang:
Denke ich auch. Ob 5er oder 10er, oder gar 0er , ist zur Schmierung wumpe.
Hauptsache die Viskosität in der Dämpferkartusche stimmt.

0er oder 5er haftet ja auch an den Bauteilen in einem Motor. Wenn es da zu keinem Ölfilm-Abriss kommt, wird es auch nicht in einer Federgabel unzureichend schmieren.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## criscross (13. August 2013)

den Unterschied zwischen nem 10er
und nem 0er Oel merkst du schon,
vor allem bei ner neuen Gabel, wo 
die Gleitbuchsen noch kein oder 
nur wenig Spiel haben.
ich fahr in meiner Fox Float 0W30 Oel,
mit dem 10er war die Gabel viel zu tråge.


----------



## the_Shot (13. August 2013)

Ich muss k_star beipflichten, Motoröl verbessert die Schmierung im Casting erheblich. Welche Viskosität dieses hat ist völlig Mumpe, man mekt es nicht! In der Dämpferkartusche macht es sich deutlich bemerkbar ob man nun ein 10'er oder 2,5'er Öl fährt. 

In meinen Gabeln fahre ich im Casting 5W30 Motoröl und in den Dämpfern n 2,5'er Öl, nun lässt sich auch die Druckstufe ordentlich einstellen

Ach ja das erhöhte Losbrechmoment kommt meistens daher, dass die Bushings nicht zu 100% parallel im Casting sitzen und dann leicht klemmen. Kann man aber mit den passenden Werkzeugen in den griff bekommen.


----------



## criscross (13. August 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> es kommt auch drauf an ob gabelöl oder motoröl.
> 2 öle mit der selben viskositätsangabe können völlig unterschiedlich sein.
> das gabelöl ist immer viel flüssiger.
> 
> ...



ich meinte natürlich Motoroel fürs Casting!

für die Dåmpferseite Gabeloel.
fahre in der Lyrik da auch ne Mischung aus
5er und 2.5er Oel, seitdem klappts auch mit der
Zugstufe


----------



## Nico Laus (13. August 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Tu es!
> 
> Hab da auch was neues. Besonders die Knieschoner haben's mir angetan. Neben den 661 Rage, die mir etwas zu klobig waren, die besten Schoner.


----------



## criscross (13. August 2013)

hauptsache das Bike ist noch ganz


----------



## Nico Laus (13. August 2013)

criscross schrieb:


> hauptsache das Bike ist noch ganz



Ist ja auch Canyon Qualitätsware


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (13. August 2013)

Danke fürs Testen der Knieschoner 

Hab ich mir auch gerade zugelegt.

Scheinen zu taugen...


----------



## kris. (13. August 2013)

lieber die klamotten als die pelle


----------



## the_Shot (13. August 2013)

Viel geiler war sein Gesichtsausdruck, als er wieder stand.  unbezahlbar

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Nico Laus (13. August 2013)

So?


----------



## the_Shot (13. August 2013)

So ähnlich

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## wiehenrenner (13. August 2013)

Du wolltest Dir doch vom Jersey eh nen Kurzarm machen lassen


----------



## poekelz (21. August 2013)

Wo ich schon mal in Schottland bin, hab ich mir mal was zur Weiterbildung gegönnt:


----------



## kris. (21. August 2013)

Wie??? Sinnloses Papier statt in wertvollen Alkohol zu investieren?!


----------



## Surfjunk (21. August 2013)

Um euch zu ärgern gibts erstmal nur ein Shice Händybild.
Wenn es dann mal fertig ist kommen ordentliche Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (21. August 2013)

Hey Orkan, nettes Spielzeug

Brauchste noch ne Gabel? Hab hier noch die Revelation RCT3 aus meim Liteville liegen.

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## JENSeits (21. August 2013)

Hab hier noch ne Reverb Stealth liegen, 31,6mm. Wenn der Sascha nicht schneller ist, kannste die haben.


----------



## wiehenrenner (21. August 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Hey Orkan, nettes Spielzeug
> 
> Brauchste noch ne Gabel? Hab hier noch die Revelation RCT3 aus meim Liteville liegen.
> 
> send from slaughterhouse



Bauste das Liteville schon auseinander?


----------



## the_Shot (21. August 2013)

Jap, ist geschlachtet

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Surfjunk (21. August 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Jap, ist geschlachtet
> 
> send from slaughterhouse



 Was sagt den @poekelz; dazu 

Ne jetzt mal ernst... wieso?

Wat neues?


----------



## the_Shot (21. August 2013)

Jap, was neues. Mehr wird noch nicht verraten

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (21. August 2013)

Ich löse mal das Rätsel.

Bei mir wird das, das Bike für meine Frau.
Schön in weiss, schwarz und rot aufgebaut.

Als Gabel gibts ne Pike.... aber die alte als U-Turn 85-140 in weiss, Sram X.9, SLX IceTec, Spank Oozy LRS. 

Ich glaube das wird ein ganz nettes Einsteiger Bike.


----------



## chucki_bo (21. August 2013)

Da sitzt die Kohle


----------



## Surfjunk (21. August 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Da sitzt die Kohle



Komm.... das sagt der, der ein 2,5K Winterbike hat 

Ich habe nur ein Bike für alle Jahreszeiten... ich armer Hund


----------



## Nico Laus (21. August 2013)

Hab mich schon gewundert, was du mit dem Baguettehobel willst. Als Frauenbike natürlich top. Die stehen ja sowieso auf Franzosen. 

Shoti, willst du mein 2001er Canyon Hardtail etwa doch haben?


----------



## nippelspanner (22. August 2013)

Gestern kam ein Paket aus England.
Noch ein paar Kleinteile, dann kann das Projekt "Winterbike" beginnen.


----------



## -Kiwi- (22. August 2013)

Bin gespannt...


----------



## cauw (22. August 2013)

Winterrad in raw , da muß dann aber noch Unterbodenschutz drauf


----------



## nippelspanner (22. August 2013)

Hohlraumversiegelungswachs innen und außen, dann soll´s wohl gehen!


----------



## Surfjunk (22. August 2013)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Hohlraumversiegelungswachs innen und außen, dann soll´s wohl gehen!



Das wird doch bestimmt ein Fatbike


----------



## nippelspanner (22. August 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Das wird doch bestimmt ein Fatbike



Du wirst lachen, aber ich habe tatsächlich mal ´ne Zeit mit dem Gedanken gespielt...
Ist aber selbst mir zu freaky!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (22. August 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Hab hier noch ne Reverb Stealth liegen, 31,6mm. Wenn der Sascha nicht schneller ist, kannste die haben.


Hey, ich hab auch noch eine


----------



## Surfjunk (22. August 2013)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, aber ich habe tatsächlich mal ´ne Zeit mit dem Gedanken gespielt...
> Ist aber selbst mir zu freaky!



Die sehen ja auf Bildern schon fett aus.
Ich habe jetzt bei meinem LRS Bauer Thomas in Frankfurt so ein Ding mal Live gesehen.
Der ist mit dem Teil einen Triathlon mitgfahren 
Die Reifen sind so dick wie die alten Schubkarrenreifen.
Mit Stollen sie die aus wie Panzer


----------



## slang (22. August 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Hab mich schon gewundert, was du mit dem Baguettehobel willst. Als Frauenbike natürlich top. Die stehen ja sowieso auf Franzosen.



Äh Hallo. 
Ich hab so nen "Baguettehobel" und keinerlei Probleme damit. 
Ich steh nämlich auf Französinnen. 

Wie hiess die Kleine aus "La Boum" nochmal? ...


----------



## Surfjunk (22. August 2013)

slang schrieb:


> Wie hiess die Kleine aus "La Boum" nochmal? ...



 Ich dachte LaBoum wäre ihr name


----------



## Ehrenfeld (23. August 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Hab mich schon gewundert, was du mit dem Baguettehobel willst.


Ich hätte es auch nicht gedacht, aber ich bin das Zesty in 650b auf dem Whistlerschen Top of the World-Trail gefahren. Und das ging mit Pike und den größeren LR richtig ab  Vor allem angesichts der Tatsache, dass man im auch im unteren Teil im Bikepark teilweise Double Diamond-Strecken damit fährt. Ich war echt begeistert, gutes Rad.


----------



## crossboss (23. August 2013)

@ Nippelspanner 
da willste Deinen armen alten geschundenen Buckel aber richtig quälen-ist doch ne HT oder?


----------



## slang (23. August 2013)

Die breiten, fetten und damit auch hohen Reifen eines Fatbikes bringen schon Einiges an "Feder Komfort"


----------



## nippelspanner (24. August 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> @ Nippelspanner
> da willste Deinen armen alten geschundenen Buckel aber richtig quälen-ist doch ne HT oder?



Mal sehen....
Setze auf den Flex des Materials.


----------



## chucki_bo (24. August 2013)

Ich hab auch mal wieder was Neues...X0 Bremse....für 0 im Kulanz-Austausch gegen meine 2 Jahre alte, defekte Elixier.... 

chucki_bo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (24. August 2013)

Top Deal

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Surfjunk (24. August 2013)

Verkaufe sie neu und ungefahren und kauf dir ne XT.

Nie wieder Ärger mit Bremsen ab dann!


----------



## wiehenrenner (24. August 2013)

Warum? Wird er doch wissen ob Sie ihm gefällt ;-)


----------



## chucki_bo (25. August 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Verkaufe sie neu und ungefahren und kauf dir ne XT.
> 
> Nie wieder Ärger mit Bremsen ab dann!



Hab sie heute 25 km eingefahren. Kann als ersten Eindruck nur Gutes berichten.
Definiert, aber nicht so "digital". Und trotzdem mächtig bissig....

Gut. Für das Geld auch sehr gut....


----------



## kris. (25. August 2013)

Bin mit meiner X0 sehr zufrieden bisher.
Greift ordentlich zu, ist aber trotzdem dosierbar.
Bin mal gespannt wie sie sich Ende September in den Alpen schlägt.


----------



## Surfjunk (25. August 2013)

Ich bin mal jetzt der Böse 

Spätestens wenn ihr mal das umliegende Flachland verlasst, und zb. wie kris., in Richtung Alpen oder sowas biken geht, werdet ihr feststellen was die Worte Standfestigkeit und Fading bedeuten.
Könnte mich immer noch in hohen Bogen übergeben, wenn ich an Bozen mit Björn denke.
Er rollte locker entspannt mit der XT-IceTec 45min. lang Kohlern runter und ich sterbe fast an der Bremse, weil das Ding einfach nicht mehr packte, trotz neuer Beläge!

Ich habe die XT jetzt die 2 Saison drauf.
Wartungsarm, kein Entlüften weil man mal das Bike falsch angeschaut hat, ob -20 oder +20, total egal, die geht immer.
Bozen, Finale, Harz, Willigen Winterberg, Stromberg...
Bis jetzt nie Probleme.

Ich halte das System was Shimano zur Zeit baut, je nach Bedarf und Gruppe,  für das beste am Markt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (25. August 2013)

welche Bremsbeläge fährst du in der XT Bremse ?


----------



## Surfjunk (25. August 2013)

IceTec mit IceTec Scheiben.
Die Kühlrippen wirken Wunder, selbst bei langen Abfahrten und so einer Wanne wie ich sie habe.


----------



## Flying_Elvis (25. August 2013)

Heute abgeholt 








Jetzt wird`s noch umgebaut. Eigentlich brauchten wir nur den Rahmen, aber wie es halt manchmal so kommt....


----------



## criscross (25. August 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> IceTec mit IceTec Scheiben.
> Die Kühlrippen wirken Wunder, selbst bei langen Abfahrten und so einer Wanne wie ich sie habe.



ah..ok 
und welche ice Tec, Sinter oder Resin ?

werde mein Enduro auch auf XT Bremse umrüsten.

danke


----------



## Surfjunk (25. August 2013)

Resin


----------



## Surfjunk (25. August 2013)

Flying_Elvis schrieb:


> Heute abgeholt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich gehe mal davon aus das, das dein Sohnemann bekommt.

Die Gabel hätte ich auch genommen


----------



## kris. (25. August 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> in Richtung Alpen oder sowas biken geht, werdet ihr feststellen was die Worte Standfestigkeit und Fading bedeuten.



Ich werd dann berichten...


----------



## the_Shot (25. August 2013)

Na da hats ja doch noch geklappt Thomas:thumbup:

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Flying_Elvis (25. August 2013)

Jepp, ist für Philipp ich brauche ja nur einen Rahmen in M


----------



## wiehenrenner (25. August 2013)

Schicker Hobel, viel Spass damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying_Elvis (26. August 2013)

Ja, fühlt man sich gleich wohl auf dem Bike 
Da bin ich ernsthaft am überlegen ob ich mir nicht doch einen M-Rahmen besorge und eins für mich aufbaue, ist ja alles für da. 
Aber in dem Alter noch solch eine Maschine....


----------



## wiehenrenner (26. August 2013)

Gerade dann!


----------



## crossboss (26. August 2013)

Wobei die Icetech Scheiben auch weich sind wie nen Lämmerschwanz , leicht verbiegen und dann permanernt rumeiern. Ich krieg die 180er nicht in den Rundlauf. Schleifen und nerven ständig. Da fahr ich lieber mit Quitschen un weiter


Surfjunk schrieb:


> IceTec mit IceTec Scheiben.
> Die Kühlrippen wirken Wunder, selbst bei langen Abfahrten und so einer Wanne wie ich sie habe.


----------



## the_Shot (26. August 2013)

Sooo, der UPS Mann war da




send from slaughterhouse


----------



## kris. (26. August 2013)

Stoppuhr läuft!


----------



## the_Shot (26. August 2013)

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## criscross (26. August 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> send from slaughterhouse



haste das alte LV zersemmlt ?


----------



## -Kiwi- (26. August 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Sooo, der UPS Mann war da
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 257939Anhang anzeigen 257940Anhang anzeigen 257941Anhang anzeigen 257942
> 
> send from slaughterhouse



Rocco?!


----------



## the_Shot (26. August 2013)

@Kiwi, zum Glück nicht sonst wär er ja schon klotten, so wie der mit unserer Ware umgeht 
 @stefan, nein, gab lediglich ein Upgrade

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (26. August 2013)

Und schon fertich....???


----------



## wiehenrenner (26. August 2013)

Fett! 
Viel Spass beim basteln


----------



## the_Shot (26. August 2013)

Danke Chris

Orkan, ich muss noch ein paar Teile ran schaffen, denke aber zum WE ists fertig

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## crossboss (29. August 2013)

fürs Winterrad ne neue Bremse


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (5. September 2013)

Schienen mir vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ganz gut, mal gucken was es so gibt. Und Samstag hab ichs Radl dann auch endlich wieder


----------



## Nico Laus (9. September 2013)

Neue Schlappen für den Downhiller. 


Und ne Menge anderes Zeugs...unter anderem diese hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (10. September 2013)

Bauste das Canondale zur City Bitch um? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nico Laus (10. September 2013)

Genau. Bin gespannt wie es sich fahren lässt. Wird aber bestimmt ein spaßiges Gefährt.


----------



## LosNatas (13. September 2013)

Mein neues Spielzeug.


----------



## wolfi (13. September 2013)

Tiptop!:thumbup:
Ich liebe orange und die simple aber tolle funktionsweise.
Viel spaß mit dem teil!
Gruß, wolfi
send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. September 2013)

Sehr geil! 
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Flying_Elvis (14. September 2013)

Genau so wollte ich das, bei dem Set konnte ich nicht widerstehen.
Und da die passende Gabel und der LRS eh noch rumlagen hab ich zugegriffen.






Schnell zusammenbauen und ab in den Park


----------



## LosNatas (14. September 2013)

So mein neues Orange bekommt auch neue Flats


----------



## Nico Laus (14. September 2013)

Super Bikes habt ihr da. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## kris. (14. September 2013)

Flying_Elvis schrieb:


> Genau so wollte ich das, bei dem Set konnte ich nicht widerstehen.
> Und da die passende Gabel und der LRS eh noch rumlagen hab ich zugegriffen.
> 
> 
> ...



Randale!!!


----------



## wiehenrenner (14. September 2013)

Schön das hier weiterhin auch mal nen paar dicke Sachen aufgebaut werden 

Bei mir gabs ne neue Forke fürs Voltage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (15. September 2013)

geile Einkäufe! nette Ti Chris!  Welches Baujahr haste da?


----------



## Nico Laus (15. September 2013)

Fette Gabel!


----------



## the_Shot (15. September 2013)

Alter Schwede, hier wird ja wieder richtig aufgerüstet

Viel Spaß mit der Beute, Leute


----------



## wiehenrenner (15. September 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> geile Einkäufe! nette Ti Chris!  Welches Baujahr haste da?



Ist ne 10er, halt nach der Problemserie aber dafür leider ohne EVO Kartusche. 
Dafür im Neuzustand und zum guten Kurs


----------



## Rischer (15. September 2013)

Das Orange wird bestimmt ultra!

Beste Gabel da im Voltage!


----------



## wolfi (19. September 2013)

grade bestellt






gruß
wolfi


----------



## the_Shot (19. September 2013)

saugeil  haben wollen  Neid pur


----------



## 107octane (19. September 2013)

Ja Wolfi, gute Wahl. Federweg ist doch durch nichts zu ersetzten!


----------



## wolfi (19. September 2013)

ich bin spitz wie nachbars lumpi
november kommt er...
zunächst baue ich erstmal mit der lyrik auf... auf dauer könnte ich mir aber auch ne schöne dorado vorstellen.
und dann schön mit 2x10 gemütlich durch den teuto schaukeln.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (19. September 2013)

107octane schrieb:


> Ja Wolfi, gute Wahl. Federweg ist doch durch nichts zu ersetzten!


danke,
ausser durch noch mehr federweg... aber der ist erstmal satt vorhanden!


----------



## wolfi (19. September 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> saugeil  haben wollen  Neid pur


ich kanns selber noch nicht fassen dass ich das gemacht habe...


----------



## Surfjunk (19. September 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> ich kanns selber noch nicht fassen dass ich das gemacht habe...



... ich auch nicht...


----------



## Surfjunk (19. September 2013)

Ach Wolfi... BOS hat sich auch gemeldet... der KirK wird wohl ende nächster Woche da sein


----------



## criscross (19. September 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ach Wolfi... BOS hat sich auch gemeldet... der KirK wird wohl ende nächster Woche da sein



fürs Enduro oder fürs Fanes ?


----------



## Surfjunk (19. September 2013)

Für´s Fanes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (19. September 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ach Wolfi... BOS hat sich auch gemeldet... der KirK wird wohl ende nächster Woche da sein



ich werde es bald möglichst schlachten.
wegen der inlets habe ich noch keine antwort von jürgen.
lt. ersatzteileliste kosten die für die 12er achse pro seite 36,- tacken!!
da könnte man sich die schon fast bei ner metallbude fräsen lassen. als muster die verbauten 12er nur mit ner 10er bohrung.
aber warten wir erstmal ab.


----------



## wiehenrenner (19. September 2013)

Netter Rahmen wolfi  Viel Spass damit, möge er dich immer heil den Berg runterbringen


----------



## Surfjunk (19. September 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> ich werde es bald möglichst schlachten.
> wegen der inlets habe ich noch keine antwort von jürgen.
> lt. ersatzteileliste kosten die für die 12er achse pro seite 36,- tacken!!
> da könnte man sich die schon fast bei ner metallbude fräsen lassen. als muster die verbauten 12er nur mit ner 10er bohrung.
> aber warten wir erstmal ab.



Könnte man nicht einfach ein Gewinde Inlett drehen und da ein 10er Loch durch?
Die spannt ja von alleine die Achse.

Aber schauen wir mal was der Jürgen dir schreibt.


----------



## wolfi (19. September 2013)

Ich denke schon.... ich werde ihn gleich mal anrufen.

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## Surfjunk (19. September 2013)

Schon mal Teile scheffeln fürs neue Bike


----------



## Surfjunk (19. September 2013)

Auf das Teil freue ich mich ja am meisten.






Werde wohl so mit der Erste in DE sein der das Ding hat da der hier noch nicht verkaufbar ist und über die Schweitz kommt.


----------



## wolfi (19. September 2013)

du, das mit dem rahmen dauert noch....
aber du kannst den kaptain kirk dann solange ja in einen hüpfstock einbauen


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
war nen scherz...


----------



## Surfjunk (19. September 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> .
> aber du kannst den kaptain kirk dann solange ja in einen hüpfstock einbauen
> 
> .


----------



## wolfi (19. September 2013)

orkan, news für dich!
habe gerade mit jürgen tefloniert.
ich bekomme die 10er achsinlays umgehend zugeschickt.
und das beste: die kosten nix
mein sennes kommt dafür dann ohne und ich haue die meines fanes da rein.
einfach und gut
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Surfjunk (19. September 2013)

Sehr guter Deal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (19. September 2013)

Wer, wie, was? Wolfi fährt demnächst Touren mit einer 200mm Rakete und Orkan tauscht sein heißgeliebtes Enduro gegen das Fanes ein? Crazy OWL!  Sind aber auch geile Kisten! 

Orkan, kein 11x fürs neue Rad?


----------



## Surfjunk (19. September 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Orkan, kein 11x fürs neue Rad?



Neee, habe mit dem Ritzelrechner hin und her geschoben und finde einfach für mich keine gute Lösung.

Ich müsste dann mit dem 28 Blatt rumeiern, da bleib ich lieber bei 2-fach


----------



## crossboss (20. September 2013)

@ Wolfi geiles Teil
@ Orkan und der Sohnemann kriegt das Speisesalz!?


----------



## Flying_Elvis (20. September 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Schon mal Teile scheffeln fürs neue Bike



Mensch Orkan, da biste jetzt aber heiß wie Frittenfett auf das Fanes 

Übrigends ich nehme dann beim nächsten Treffen ein Weizen


----------



## wolfi (20. September 2013)

Is ja auch nen top rad! Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich es so schnell weg gebe... nem bischen habe ich ihm gegenüber ja nen schlechtes gewissen. Also dem rad gegenüber...

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## kris. (20. September 2013)

Ist ja schon fast mainstream...


----------



## wolfi (21. September 2013)

Qualität setzt sich durch

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## Surfjunk (21. September 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> Qualität setzt sich durch
> 
> send from total wichtigen schmartfon



Wolfi....schon Online?

Ich hoffe du stehst in der Garage und schraubst


----------



## wolfi (21. September 2013)

Ich war auf konzert...und gleich gehts auf die alm


send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (23. September 2013)

Das sieht aber schwer nach Psychobilly aus.


----------



## wolfi (23. September 2013)

yep
woran du das blos erkannt hast...
gruß
wolfi


----------



## nippelspanner (23. September 2013)

Hatte "früher" (also in den finsteren 80ern) auch mal ´n Flat... 
... und natürlich die damals obligatorischen Doc´s und Domestos-501er.


----------



## wolfi (23. September 2013)

@ orkan:
habe gerade mail von jürgen bekommen, die ausfallenden-inlays werden heute schon verschickt
heute abend beginne ich zu zerlegen... ich denke mittwoch kannste den rahmen abholen. ich rufe dich aber noch mal dazu an!!!!
@ nippelspanner:
son paar "alte" psyco-birnen von früher liefen da auch noch rum...
vor 2 monaten bei demented are go war aber auf jeden fall die hölle los
gruß
wolfi


----------



## JENSeits (23. September 2013)

Ich hab mir mal nen neuen Hans Dampf für hinten besorgt (der andere war direkt vorm Roadtrip neu, jetzt platt).
Dazu gabs noch Ersatzteile für die KeFü und neue Bremsbeläge, Icetech für die SLX.

LG Jens


----------



## Surfjunk (23. September 2013)

Top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (23. September 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal nen neuen Hans Dampf für hinten besorgt (der andere war direkt vorm Roadtrip neu, jetzt platt)



Habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass man platte Reifen auch aufpumpen kann.
Weiß aber nicht genau, ob da was dran ist. 
Vermutlich nur wieder mal so´ne Internet Verarsche...!


----------



## crossboss (23. September 2013)

*sicherdoch*


----------



## wolfi (23. September 2013)

Hahaha:thumbup:

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## JENSeits (23. September 2013)

Haha  
Ja, aber erstens bin ich Kapitalist und Zweitens hat er schon seine Bestandteile verloren. Ich habe noch nie so viele Stollen auf dem Teer liegen sehen wie bei der Abfahrt in Sölden


----------



## kris. (23. September 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie so viele Stollen auf dem Teer liegen sehen wie bei der Abfahrt in Sölden



Hmmm. Lecker, Stollen!


----------



## JENSeits (23. September 2013)

Haha ...


----------



## wolfi (24. September 2013)

Appetizer für orkan


send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## Surfjunk (24. September 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> Appetizer für orkan
> Anhang anzeigen 259535
> 
> send from total wichtigen schmartfon





Ich habe meins auch schon zerlegt.


----------



## the_Shot (24. September 2013)

Schäm Dich Wolfi

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## slang (25. September 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich habe meins auch schon zerlegt.



Hättest auch Shoti fragen können. der zerlegt dir jedes Bike in Sekunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (26. September 2013)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## JENSeits (2. Oktober 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Also die Tischdecke ist wirklich KULT & RETRO
> 
> Halt mich mal auf dem Laufenden bezüglich der POC Knee VPD - meine 661 sind auch einigermaßen ausgeeiert und werden die Saison vermutlich auch nicht überleben.



Fällt mir gerade so ein Frank: Prima Teile - kaufen kaufen!
Die habe ich aufm Roadtrip täglich mehrere Stunden an gehabt. Ein Sturz, einfach alles prima bei den Teilen 
Die Beschichtung die dafür sorgt das sie nicht stinken .. nunja, dafür schwitze ich wohl zuviel. Aber die Beschichtung dämmt es gut ein! Ich sollte aber auch dazu sagen das ich sie lediglich einmal alle 2-3 Monate wasche ...


LG Jens


----------



## Ehrenfeld (2. Oktober 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich sollte aber auch dazu sagen das ich sie lediglich einmal alle 2-3 Monate wasche ...


Pfoah 

Da wasch ich meine dann doch etwas öfter...


----------



## kris. (2. Oktober 2013)

gut das wir kein geruchs-internet haben!


----------



## JENSeits (2. Oktober 2013)

stellt euch nicht so an, habt ihr das etwas ernst genommen?


----------



## freetourer (2. Oktober 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> stellt euch nicht so an, habt ihr das etwas ernst genommen?



NeNe - aus der Nummer kommst Du nicht mehr raus.


----------



## kris. (2. Oktober 2013)

freetourer schrieb:


> NeNe - aus der Nummer kommst Du nicht mehr raus.


----------



## JENSeits (2. Oktober 2013)

stört mich nicht was andere denken 
Ich geh erstmal schrauben ...


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaub ich habe gerade was doofes gemacht 

Irgendwie ist mir der LRS in den Einkaufswage gehüpft.







Und dann auch noch in 650B...

...aber bei neu, ungefahren und dann nur 530 Ohren konnte ich nicht Nein sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (7. Oktober 2013)

Guter Preis 

Passen 650er in die Fanes? Ich dachte, dafür hätte Jü das Teibun...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (7. Oktober 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich habe gerade was doofes gemacht
> 
> Irgendwie ist mir der LRS in den Einkaufswage gehüpft.
> 
> ...


gute wahl. ich hab meinen übrigens auch noch losgekriegt...aber für ein bisschen mehr, gottseidank 

aus aktuellem anlass: 






bilder in action gibt es dann ab januar


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Oktober 2013)

Durch die Radstandverstellung passt 650B in den Hinterbau.
Vorne habe ich ja die Deville, da geht es auch rein


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Oktober 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> gute wahl. ich hab meinen übrigens auch noch losgekriegt...aber für ein bisschen mehr, gottseidank
> 
> aus aktuellem anlass:
> 
> ...



Wahnsinn was für ein Preisverfall die Dinger haben, ich finds gut 

Johannes, wird das die neue Trendsportart?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (7. Oktober 2013)

x





Surfjunk schrieb:


> Wahnsinn was für ein Preisverfall die Dinger haben, ich finds gut


Absolut. Der LRS ist es aber auch wert - ich fahre beileibe nicht zaghaft und habe das Ding nicht nur schon häufig über die Hometrails, sondern auch schon über die DH-Strecke in Winterberg geprügelt. Kein Mucks bisher. Und dabei wiegt der Satz nur wenig mehr als 1600g...


Surfjunk schrieb:


> Johannes, wird das die neue Trendsportart?


Sieht ganz so aus


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Oktober 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> x
> Absolut. Der LRS ist es aber auch wert - ich fahre beileibe nicht zaghaft und habe das Ding nicht nur schon häufig über die Hometrails, sondern auch schon über die DH-Strecke in Winterberg geprügelt. Kein Mucks bisher. Und dabei wiegt der Satz nur wenig mehr als 1600g...
> 
> Sieht ganz so aus



Hast du auch den 650B?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (7. Oktober 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Hast du auch den 650B?


Jep, daher hatte ich den 26"er auch verkauft. Es ist durchaus "sperriger" als 26", dafür ist Highspeed pur und ein besserer Grip berghoch wie bergab. Beim nächsten HK-Rennen muss ich eigentlich echt mitfahren, wir hatten dort vor ein paar Tagen wieder viel Spaß


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Oktober 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Jep, daher hatte ich den 26"er auch verkauft. Es ist durchaus "sperriger" als 26", dafür ist Highspeed pur und ein besserer Grip berghoch wie bergab. Beim nächsten HK-Rennen muss ich eigentlich echt mitfahren, wir hatten dort vor ein paar Tagen wieder viel Spaß



HK bügelt geht mt dem Satz, hätte ich ja nicht gedacht.
Die Absätze runterspringen ist ja nicht ohne in unserer Gewichtsklasse.

Welche Reifen hast du drauf?


----------



## JENSeits (7. Oktober 2013)

Glückwunsch Hannes zum Nachwuchs


----------



## Ehrenfeld (7. Oktober 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> HK bügelt geht mt dem Satz, hätte ich ja nicht gedacht.
> Die Absätze runterspringen ist ja nicht ohne in unserer Gewichtsklasse.



Ich droppe meistens nur den jeweils letzten dieser Kanten-Gruppierungen, jeweils mit dem Hinterrad weiter am Boden. Den Rest pushe ich schnell, droppe aber nicht, dann geht es ziemlich gut. Hab das Rad auf der HK aber schon immer ziemlich straff abgestimmt 



Surfjunk schrieb:


> Welche Reifen hast du drauf?


Aktuell Hans Dampf mit Pacestar hinten und Trailstar vorne. Werde demnächst aber evtl. mal die High Roller 2 ausprobieren.


----------



## Nico Laus (7. Oktober 2013)

Ja, Gratulation!  
Der Name des Kinderwagens ist klasse.


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Oktober 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Aktuell Hans Dampf mit Pacestar hinten und Trailstar vorne. Werde demnächst aber evtl. mal die High Roller 2 ausprobieren.



Conti hat jetzt auch 650B im Angebot, daher auch meine Entscheidung.


----------



## the_Shot (7. Oktober 2013)

Schließe mich den Glückwünschen an!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (7. Oktober 2013)

merci 
  @Surfjunk: ok. den rubber queen finde ich auch gut, den mountainking weniger - sonst bleib ich meistens bei schwalbe und maxxis...


----------



## -Kiwi- (7. Oktober 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## poekelz (7. Oktober 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich habe gerade was doofes gemacht
> 
> 
> Und dann auch noch in 650B...
> ...



Orkan, dann muss es für den nächsten HK-Cup aber eine Extrawertung geben - Oldschool (26") und Götter (27,5" und größer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (7. Oktober 2013)

Danke Jungs! Das passende Bike ist schon angefragt - wird ein Supurb! 



poekelz schrieb:


> Orkan, dann muss es für den nächsten HK-Cup aber eine Extrawertung geben - Oldschool (26") und Götter (27,5" und größer)



 Ich könnte wirklich nicht sagen was speziell für die HK besser ist. Die Strecke vereint Speed mit technischen Abschnitten, wo jede Laufradgröße ihre Vor-, aber auch ihre Nachteile hat. Die 26"er dürften bei den Speed-Passagen und den 2- und 3fach-Rampen ihre Nachteile haben, dafür bei den engeren Kurven etc leicht im Vorteil liegen - 27.5 andersrum. Könnte fast ausgeglichen sein


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Oktober 2013)

Wenn wir mit sowas anfangen dann will @Sumsemann; auch ne eigene Wertung und @Waldwichtel; und @the_Shot; usw.

In was ist ja egal, Hauptsache erster


----------



## wolfi (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich will ne wolfi-wertung:thumbup:

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## wolfi (7. Oktober 2013)

Was macht denn so das fanes?

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Oktober 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> Was macht denn so das fanes?
> 
> send from total wichtigen schmartfon



Erzähl ich nicht


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Oktober 2013)

Tja, für mich passt wohl ne Götter Wertung am Besten...


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Oktober 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> Was macht denn so das fanes?
> 
> send from total wichtigen schmartfon



Na gut... ein wenig.

Ich sach nur 14,1Kg mit Spank Spike 35, Reverb und DH Schlappen.

Bin da gerade an so einer 650B sache dran.
Wenn alles gut geht und dann der blöde BOS KirK mal kommt wird das schon ne ziemlich geile Kiste werden.

Bilder gibt´s erst wenn alles fetich


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Oktober 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Tja, für mich passt wohl ne Götter Wertung am Besten...



... du meinst die wo es dann einen göttliche Einlauf, oder heißt es Eingebung, gibt


----------



## wiehenrenner (7. Oktober 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Wenn wir mit sowas anfangen dann will @_Sumsemann_; auch ne eigene Wertung und @_Waldwichtel_; und @_the_Shot_; usw.
> 
> In was ist ja egal, Hauptsache erster



Die Wertungen dürften klar verteilt sein, Mountainbikes vs. Trekkingräder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (7. Oktober 2013)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Die Wertungen dürften klar verteilt sein, Mountainbikes vs. Trekkingräder


----------



## kris. (7. Oktober 2013)

@Freesoul Von mir natürlich auch noch Glückwünsche!  

Gibts die Karre auch in 650b?


----------



## freetourer (7. Oktober 2013)

@Freesoul:

Glückwunsch an alle Beteiligten.


----------



## wolfi (7. Oktober 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Erzähl ich nicht



Bloedmann

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## wolfi (7. Oktober 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Na gut... ein wenig.
> 
> Ich sach nur 14,1Kg mit Spank Spike 35, Reverb und DH Schlappen.
> 
> ...



Tiptop:thumbup:

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## freetourer (7. Oktober 2013)

Während Wolfi und Surfjunk noch basteln bin ich schon etwas weiter und teste seit einigen Touren:









Vorbau und Bremse werden noch geändert - Reifen sind für das Potential des Fahrwerks etwas unterdimensioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (7. Oktober 2013)

freetourer schrieb:


> Während Wolfi und Surfjunk noch basteln bin ich schon etwas weiter und teste seit einigen Touren:
> 
> 
> Vorbau und Bremse werden noch geändert - Reifen sind für das Potential des Fahrwerks etwas unterdimensioniert.



Das ist doch auch kein 26" 

Vorne steht 29", sieht aber kleiner aus


----------



## freetourer (7. Oktober 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch kein 26"
> 
> Vorne steht 29", sieht aber kleiner aus



Scharfes Auge .... 

Ich starte dann mit z.B. @CrissCross in der Treckingrad-Kategorie. 

Dann hat man ja auch nix zu verlieren.


----------



## Xeleux (7. Oktober 2013)

@freetourer
schönes Bike ... 
gefällt mir sehr gut

Gruß
Xeleux


----------



## criscross (7. Oktober 2013)

freetourer schrieb:


> Scharfes Auge ....
> 
> Ich starte dann mit z.B. @CrissCross in der Treckingrad-Kategorie.
> 
> Dann hat man ja auch nix zu verlieren.


----------



## freetourer (7. Oktober 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch kein 26"
> 
> Vorne steht 29", sieht aber kleiner aus



Kleiner Nachtrag: ist natürlich ein echtes Treckingrad. 
Ihr mit euren 650B / 27,5 Kisten traut euch ja irgendwie (noch) nicht so richtig.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (8. Oktober 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs!
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.


Apropos herzlichen Glückwunsch: alles gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. Oktober 2013)

@Freesoul:

Vielen Dank!


----------



## poekelz (9. Oktober 2013)

...wo es jetzt kälter wird...


----------



## -Kiwi- (9. Oktober 2013)

Yeah, sehr schön!


----------



## the_Shot (9. Oktober 2013)

Schicker Fummel Frank, damit wirst Du beim Nightride garantiert gesehen. Aber nicht das Stöckelwild erschrecken

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (9. Oktober 2013)

Schickig!

Bist Du dann Sonntag das Fotomodell


----------



## Surfjunk (9. Oktober 2013)

Huch...passt so gut zum LRS


----------



## Nico Laus (9. Oktober 2013)

Schönste Kurbel (neben RaceFace Atlas) überhaupt!  Würde sich auch an meinem Rad gut machen.


----------



## crossboss (10. Oktober 2013)

@ Surfjunk



Surfjunk schrieb:


> Huch...passt so gut zum LRS



Darf es wieder etwas  mehr sein ? Hey Orkan und dazu die neue Fusion Dampf-Hammergabel?


----------



## Surfjunk (10. Oktober 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> @ Surfjunk
> 
> 
> 
> Darf es wieder etwas  mehr sein ? Hey Orkan und dazu die neue Fusion Dampf-Hammergabel?



Da ist mir aber zuviel BlingBling. 

Da bleibe ich lieber meiner BOS treu.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (10. Oktober 2013)

Übel,  dass ist wirklich mal heftig! Wo soll die denn gut dran aussehen


----------



## nippelspanner (10. Oktober 2013)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Übel,  dass ist wirklich mal heftig! Wo soll die denn gut dran aussehen



z. B. hier:






oder hier:


----------



## Flying_Elvis (10. Oktober 2013)

Goil
Ein Bonanza Rad. 
Fehlt nur noch der Dreigang Schalthebel auf dem Oberrohr 
Wenn man soetwas besessen hat ist man alt.
******** ich bin alt


----------



## wolfi (10. Oktober 2013)

Ick oooch:banghead:

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (10. Oktober 2013)

hatte früher mal eins in orange mit weissem sattel


----------



## tommi101 (10. Oktober 2013)

Zurück in die 70er, meins war auch orange....glaube es war ein Patria aus Asemissen 
Hier kann man nochmal zuschlagen:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/search/index?q_ft=bonanza


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Oktober 2013)

Gerade im Bikemarkt geschossen. 

Das wird das neue für meinen Grossen 
Yeti Play in S mit Geo Verstellung 100/130


----------



## kris. (18. Oktober 2013)

Schöner Rahmen. 

Auch wenns ein "YT" ist und kein YETI.


----------



## crossboss (18. Oktober 2013)

yepp ist nen Versender YT


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Oktober 2013)

Oh da sind sie mit mir durchgegangen.

Young Talents richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (18. Oktober 2013)

haben aber ein geiles preis/leistungs-verhältnis


----------



## -Kiwi- (18. Oktober 2013)

Geiles Teil... hat Neo 'nen lieben Papa!


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Oktober 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Geiles Teil... hat Neo 'nen lieben Papa!



Hälfte muss er selber dazu legen.
Hier gibt s nix wenn man nicht selber mitarbeitet


----------



## -Kiwi- (19. Oktober 2013)

Das ist vernünftig! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (19. Oktober 2013)

Es werde Licht...


----------



## Sumsemann (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe auch was Neues


----------



## -Kiwi- (19. Oktober 2013)

@Freesoul:
Top!
Da können die Nightrides kommen... 
   @Sumse:
Geiles Teil! Da wirst du ne Menge Spaß mit haben! 
Hast du das bei den Jungs in BI gekauft? 


Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## OWL_Biker (19. Oktober 2013)

Schönes Enduro!!!
Aber jetzt doch Carbon?


----------



## freetourer (19. Oktober 2013)

Und doch kein 29 ?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (19. Oktober 2013)

da wird für den HK-Cup 2014 ja ganz schön aufgefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (19. Oktober 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> da wird für den HK-Cup 2014 ja ganz schön aufgefahren



Ich glaube auch


----------



## Sumsemann (20. Oktober 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> @Freesoul:
> Geiles Teil! Da wirst du ne Menge Spaß mit haben!
> Hast du das bei den Jungs in BI gekauft?
> 
> ...



Na, das hoffe ich doch 

Das Bike ist von Radsport Schiffner. War ein unschlagbares Angebot!!!



OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Schönes Enduro!!!
> Aber jetzt doch Carbon?



Alu stand nie zur Debatte. Das Expert hat auch nen Carbonrahmen.

Nö...
habe wirklich lange überlegt. Habe aber habe mehrfach gelesen, dass das 26er Enduros doch merklich wendiger und agiler sind und zudem für gelegentliche Bikepark Besuche die eindeutig bessere Wahl sind.
Es ist einfach stabiler und steifer.
Werde mir ggf für längere Touren noch ein Epic zulegen. Dies wird dann aber definitiv ein 29er



Freesoul schrieb:


> da wird für den HK-Cup 2014 ja ganz schön aufgefahren


----------



## -Kiwi- (30. Oktober 2013)

Hallo.

Es wurde wieder Zeit für neue Sneaker.... Nike Flyknit Trainer:







Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## wiehenrenner (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich weiss gar nicht warum die Zalando Werbung mit kreischenden Frauen gemacht wird..... will nicht wissen wie Kiwi abgeht bei seiner Schuhesammlung


----------



## Sumsemann (30. Oktober 2013)

...farblich passend zum Helm


----------



## SofusCorn (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab mal solche in orange gesehen. Es war nicht möglich den Blick von denen abzuwenden. Die haben so grell geleuchtet 
Bin mit Nike Free Run 3.0 als Alltagsschuh sehr zufrieden. Läuft sich bequem wie in Pantoffeln


----------



## slang (31. Oktober 2013)

Kiwi, mach doch mal nen Foto von deinem Schuhschrank.

Oder kann deine Kamera keine Panoramabilder?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (31. Oktober 2013)




----------



## JENSeits (31. Oktober 2013)

Bin gespannt wie es vorran geht! Bin leider außer Gefecht gesetzt, versuche aber bald mitwirken zu können! Zeit ist natürlich auch noch ein Faktor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (31. Oktober 2013)

na dann  bau da mal nen anständigen Double draus


----------



## Ehrenfeld (31. Oktober 2013)

wird ein pumptrack. doubles sind so 2003...


----------



## OWL_Biker (31. Oktober 2013)

Lemgo oder wo ist das?


----------



## crossboss (31. Oktober 2013)

nö, in der Dropzone am Campus bauen die Kids die immer gern Doubles /Dirtsprünge. Hier gibts fast Alles was es zum springen gibt.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (1. November 2013)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Lemgo oder wo ist das?


jep.


crossboss schrieb:


> nö, in der Dropzone am Campus bauen die Kids die immer gern Doubles /Dirtsprünge. Hier gibts fast Alles was es zum springen gibt.


War auch nicht so ernst gemeint.

Pumptracks machen einfach mehr Spaß als Doubles...


----------



## crossboss (1. November 2013)

das ist Geschmackssache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (1. November 2013)

Die Errungenschaften der letzten Tage...


----------



## Surfjunk (2. November 2013)

Pike getauscht gegen 150mm Revelation.
Und wieder wird das Mutti Lappiere ein wenig leichter.


----------



## chucki_bo (15. November 2013)

Ich hab mal was "anderes" Neues  

Projekt Kalender 2014... 





Mal über die kleinen Dinge freuen 

chucki_bo


----------



## Surfjunk (15. November 2013)

Schicke Kettenführung für schicke Kurbel


----------



## wolfi (15. November 2013)

Für den hoffentlich bald eintreffenden sennes rahmen:


send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## wolfi (15. November 2013)

Und damit der wolfi nicht hinfällt wenn er mit dem neuen rad ins dunkle kommt: eine black sun 2 
Für ganz schmales geld aus der crc-aktion von vor 3 wochen

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## kris. (18. November 2013)

Die gewonnenen Ergons liegen mir doch nicht so, außerdem muss ja Geld in die Wirtschaft.


----------



## poekelz (18. November 2013)

Ist zwar grad keine Kurze-Buchse-Zeit, aber die grüne Alpinestars passend zu meinen Trikots wollte ich schon immer...und im Angebot musste ich einfach zuschlagen!

Die Idee mit den Mavic Handschuhen stammt noch aus dem Urlaub - exzellente Passform.


----------



## OWL_Biker (18. November 2013)

@poekelz: Schöne Schuhe, bitte noch dem Grün der Hose anpassen!  

  @Kris: Hab mir die gleichen mit orangen Ringen geholt (nicht fürs Stumpi). War nen Schnapper bei Bikeunit, krass reduziert.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (18. November 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Ist zwar grad keine Kurze-Buchse-Zeit


Bis auf fieseste Minusgrade oder lange Rennradtouren ist immer Kurze Buchse-Zeit! 

Schöne Hose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (18. November 2013)

Kris,
wenn getestet gib mal nen kurzen Bericht zu den Griffen.


----------



## kris. (19. November 2013)

mach ich


----------



## Sumsemann (21. November 2013)

New Stuff...

Vorbau F109 60mm löst meinen 75er F109 ab und die Pike RCT3 löst meine Fox34 Talas ab. (Gabel ist auf dem Weg und hoffentlich am Samstag da)


----------



## OWL_Biker (21. November 2013)

Was kann denn die Pike so viel besser?


----------



## Sumsemann (21. November 2013)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Was kann denn die Pike so viel besser?



Ich verlasse mich dabei jetzt einfach auf all das Positive, dass ich über die Pike gelesen habe...

Gegenüber meiner Fox 34 Talas soll sie wesentlich feinfühliger und am Ende des Federwegs deutlich progressiver sein.

Zudem ist sie rund 180gr leichter.

Im 2014er S-Works Enduro wird nun auch die Pike RCT3 Solo Air verbaut...

Diverse Test und Erfahrungsberichte im Netz empfehlen für das 2013er S-Works Enduro auch die Umrüstung auf die Pike


----------



## OWL_Biker (21. November 2013)

Aso, na dann viel Spaß damit!

Bin mit meiner 34 Talas soweit zufrieden, aber habe auch nur den Vergleich zu ner 10er Float und einer 09er Revelation.


----------



## Sumsemann (21. November 2013)

Falls du "nur" ne normale 34 Talas hast, so kannst du günstig von mir eine "neue" Factory CTD mit Kashima Beschichtung bekommen...
(ist das Topmodell der 34er Fox Gabeln)


----------



## wiehenrenner (21. November 2013)

Viel Spass mit der Pike, man hört viel gutes.... ich habe mir vorgestern auch eine bestellt, sogar mitm kpl. Fahrrad drumrum


----------



## Sumsemann (21. November 2013)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Viel Spass mit der Pike, man hört viel gutes.... ich habe mir vorgestern auch eine bestellt, sogar mitm kpl. Fahrrad drumrum



Ja!! zudem ist sie auch noch einfacher zu Warten und braucht den kleinen Service "nur" alle 50 Betriebsstunden gegenüber allen 30 bei der Fox...

...ok,ok
Keiner macht alle 30 Std nen Ölwechsel an der Gabel aber bei der Pike kann man es noch weiter herauszögern wie bei der Fox.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (21. November 2013)

ja....sone Pike ist schon was feines 
meine 34er Fox mit Kashima die doppelt so teuer ist, funzte nicht halb so gut.


----------



## Sumsemann (21. November 2013)

criscross schrieb:


> ja....sone Pike ist schon was feines
> meine 34er Fox mit Kashima die doppelt so teuer ist, funzte nicht halb so gut.



Mach die Fox hier nicht so schlecht!!!

...sonst werde ich meine gar nicht mehr los


----------



## criscross (21. November 2013)

sumsemann schrieb:


> mach die fox hier nicht so schlecht!!!
> 
> ...sonst werde ich meine gar nicht mehr los



:d:d:d


----------



## poekelz (22. November 2013)

criscross schrieb:


> ja....sone Pike ist schon was feines
> meine 34er Fox mit Kashima die doppelt so teuer ist, funzte nicht halb so gut.



Der angebliche Vorteil der Kashima-Beschichtung hat sich mir noch nicht erschlossen, aber meistens hapert es bei den Fox Gabeln - bereits ab Werk - an einem zu geringen Ölstand in den Holmen.
Nach dem ich meine 36er RC2 vorschriftsmäßig befüllt habe, ist die Gabel die Ausgeburt an Lebhaftigkeit - nicht wieder zu erkennen.

Aber keine Frage, die 2014er Pike (ob nun Solo- oder Dual-Air) ist schon allein von ihrem Gewicht her super interessant, vorallem wenn man sie mit der guten alten 36er vergleicht. 

Darüber hinaus kann man eine QR15 Achse durch eine DC15 von tune ersetzen und spart dann nochmal 50g, dass geht bei 20mm Steckachse leider nicht.


----------



## criscross (22. November 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Der angebliche Vorteil der Kashima-Beschichtung hat sich mir noch nicht erschlossen, aber meistens hapert es bei den Fox Gabeln - bereits ab Werk - an einem zu geringen Ölstand in den Holmen.
> Nach dem ich meine 36er RC2 vorschriftsmäßig befüllt habe, ist die Gabel die Ausgeburt an Lebhaftigkeit - nicht wieder zu erkennen.
> 
> Aber keine Frage, die 2014er Pike (ob nun Solo- oder Dual-Air) ist schon allein von ihrem Gewicht her super interessant, vorallem wenn man sie mit der guten alten 36er vergleicht.
> ...




mit dem Oel war mir klar, hab dann sogar dünneres reingemacht, das ging dann schon etwas besser, aber bei weitem nicht so gut wie die Pike die ich jetzt fahre.


----------



## Sumsemann (22. November 2013)

Das die Fox nach einem Ölwechsel erstmal wieder besser funktioniert, habe ich auch gelesen. Jedoch soll dieser Zustand nicht lange anhalten...

Wer hat schon Lust wirklich alle 30 Betriebsstunden nen kleinen Service zu machen???

Ich denke, bei der Pike reichen da alle 100 Std für nen kleinen Service.


Die Tune QR 15 Achse hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst, habe jedoch die Befürchtung, dass sie der Originalachse bei der Klemmkraft unterlegen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (22. November 2013)

was ja bei Fox  noch helfen soll, ist das Bike auf den Kopf zustellen, damit das Oel an die Buchsen läuft, aber wer hat da schon bock drauf, Abends vor ner Tour das Bike aufn Kopf zu stellen


----------



## Ehrenfeld (22. November 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> New Stuff...
> 
> Vorbau F109 60mm löst meinen 75er F109 ab und die Pike RCT3 löst meine Fox34 Talas ab. (Gabel ist auf dem Weg und hoffentlich am Samstag da)


sauber!

es wird sehr bald einen test der pike auf der startseite geben. kurz-fazit: kaufen lohnt sich. sehr


----------



## poekelz (22. November 2013)

"kleiner Service" - hab ich auch nur gemacht, weil die Gabel so stuckerte.
Der eine Moosgummiring der für die Schmierung zuständig sein soll, war komplett TROCKEN  
Ansonsten gibt´s da auch nur alle zwei/drei Jahre (maximal) die Fullservice Enschick-Toxo Nummer.

Kurz vor der Tour für ein paar Minuten (z.B. während man sich im Winter die 43 Shirts und Jacken anzieht ) auf Sattel und Lenker stellen reicht übrigens - natürlich nur sofern denn überhaupt Öl in den Holmen ist.


----------



## crossboss (22. November 2013)

Meine Pike 160 hat auch super funktioniert, ähnlich ner _Ly n_ur etwas leichter halt. Aber sie baute leider deutlich zu niedrig für meinen Rocky Rahmen und ich hab sie deshalb weiterverkauft.

Das Ölvolumen wurde gegenüber den älteren Modellen leider weiter reduziert, was dann sicher etwas häufigeren Service erfordern wird.


----------



## crossboss (22. November 2013)

--


----------



## Mountain77 (22. November 2013)

Neues Spielzeug!


----------



## OWL_Biker (22. November 2013)

Will ich auch haben und schon für Weihnachten bei meiner Freundin angemeldet 

Snowboarden, Urlaub in Asien nächstes Jahr inkl. Schnorcheln und Co. und natürlich Biken schreien nach einer GoPro für 2014!


----------



## Mountain77 (22. November 2013)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Will ich auch haben und schon für Weihnachten bei meiner Freundin angemeldet
> 
> Snowboarden, Urlaub in Asien nächstes Jahr inkl. Schnorcheln und Co. und natürlich Biken schreien nach einer GoPro für 2014!



Schau mal bei den Amazonen, der Preis ist heiß...ich konnte nicht mehr warten.


----------



## OWL_Biker (22. November 2013)

schon gesehen, aber denke der wird eher noch heißer. 

Die 3+ ist ja schon raus und wenn die 4er noch vor Weihnachten angekündigt wird, dann wirds hoffentlich noch günstiger.


----------



## Sumsemann (22. November 2013)

Hab vorhin dann noch was bestellt...

Da ich mit meinem Enduro auch mal "grössere" Touren fahre vermisse ich an meinem Cane Creek DB Air eine Plattformdämpfung.

Bestellt habe ich nun den Cane Creek DB Air CS (Climb Switch) in der speziellen Specialized 26" Enduro Version.
Neben dem Seci ShockBox System verfügt er auch über spezielle "Düsen" welche auf die Kinematik des Hinterbaus ausgelegt sind.

Beschreibung:
Cane Creek Double Barrel Air CS für 2013 Enduro 26

Highend Luftfederbein mit neuem Climbing Mode, speziell für das 26 Zoll Specialized Enduro
CS ist nicht vergleichbar mit bisherigen Plattform-Systemen, da es gleichzeitig Einfluss auf Lowspeed Druckstufe und Lowspeed Zugstufe hat. Durch dieses gezielte Tuning erzielt man bei Anstiegen bessere Traktion bei gleichzeitig exzellenter Pedalier-Effizienz

Gewicht ca. 509 Gramm (variiert je nach Größe)
Einstellungen: Luftdruck, Highspeed Druckstufe, Lowspeed Druckstufe, Highspeed Zugstufe, Lowspeed Druckstufe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (22. November 2013)

Wo habt ihr nur all die Kohle her T.T


----------



## Sumsemann (22. November 2013)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr nur all die Kohle her T.T



In meinem Fall stammt die aus den von Dir gezahlten Steuern...


----------



## poekelz (23. November 2013)

...es begann an einem trüben Novembertag, dass die Idee im mir reifte mal wieder ein Hardtail aufzubauen - nach Machart der, auf der Insel so beliebten AM-HT´s mit 120mm Federweg von Orange oder Whyte - nur eben viel leichter 

Als Ausgangsbasis habe ich mir erst mal diesen Rahmen geschossen...das ist einer der letzten gebauten Liteville 101 Rahmen - mit X12 Achse hinten und für Tapered Gabeln (Cane Creek Series 40 Steuersatz unten) umgerüstet.






Einiges an Teilen habe ich ja noch rumfliegen, die hier auch wieder Verwendung finden werden, aber für so elementare Dinge wie Laufräder und Gabel lasse ich mir dann etwas Bedenkzeit


----------



## Surfjunk (23. November 2013)

Was zum schmökern für den Winter und zur Planung für den nächsten Urlaub gekauft

Dynamite-Trails
Band 1 Dolomiten
http://www.dynamite-trails.de/de/

Gut gemacht mit GPS und Roadbook


----------



## wolfi (23. November 2013)

gute wahl, orkan!
das habe ich mir auch letztes jahr zu weihnachten geschenkt
seeehr geile monte grappa touren werden da beschrieben.
da muss ich mal wieder hin!!!!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## wiehenrenner (23. November 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...es begann an einem trüben Novembertag, dass die Idee im mir reifte mal wieder ein Hardtail aufzubauen - nach Machart der, auf der Insel so beliebten AM-HT´s mit 120mm Federweg von Orange oder Whyte - nur eben viel leichter
> 
> Als Ausgangsbasis habe ich mir erst mal diesen Rahmen geschossen...das ist einer der letzten gebauten Liteville 101 Rahmen - mit X12 Achse hinten und für Tapered Gabeln (Cane Creek Series 40 Steuersatz unten) umgerüstet.
> 
> ...



Geiles Ding Frank!  Bin auf den Aufbau gespannt.


----------



## Nico Laus (23. November 2013)

Glückwunsch!  Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Mountain77 (23. November 2013)

poeklz, bin selbst auch am suchen und neidisch... Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (23. November 2013)

Hardtail-technisch gibt´s bei mir nächste Woche auch was. AM-HT trifft es ganz gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (23. November 2013)

Heute kam die Pike...

...und so sieht sie am S-Works aus.


----------



## poekelz (23. November 2013)

Cooler Hobel Sumse  

 @Mountain77 - das Problem ist es BEZAHLBARE 101 (Rahmen oder Komplettbikes) zu finden. Das sind im IBC oder auch bei Kleinanzeigen ein paar interessante Räder zu sehen, aber die Preisvorstellungen


----------



## criscross (23. November 2013)

@ sumse.......  passt optisch besser


----------



## Sumsemann (23. November 2013)

criscross schrieb:


> @ sumse.......  passt optisch besser



Ja! definitiv!!!
Insbesondere auch das matte Casting passt super zum matten Rahmen!


----------



## kris. (23. November 2013)

freesoul schrieb:


> hardtail-technisch gibt´s bei mir nächste woche auch was. Am-ht trifft es ganz gut...



41.5 ?


----------



## wiehenrenner (23. November 2013)

Pike kommt optisch gut Sumse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (23. November 2013)

Trendhure 

Sieht aber wirklich Klasse aus Sumse


----------



## Sumsemann (23. November 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Sieht aber wirklich Klasse aus Sumse



Ja danke...

Passt daher auch super zu mir 


Oder war das gar ein Schreibfehler von dir und sollte heissen:


Surfjunk schrieb:


> Sieht aber wirklich Klasse aus, der Sumse


----------



## OWL_Biker (23. November 2013)

Mensch, wenn ich das sehr frage ich mich immer wieder wie ein bike im Herbst so sauber sein kann... 

Habe gehört du fährst es ja sogar  

Schon ein geiles Gerät!!!


----------



## Sumsemann (23. November 2013)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Mensch, wenn ich das sehr frage ich mich immer wieder wie ein bike im Herbst so sauber sein kann...
> 
> Habe gehört du fährst es ja sogar
> 
> Schon ein geiles Gerät!!!



Nun ja, momentan wo es zumeist richtig nass ist und der Schmutz am Bike während der Tour nicht festtrocknet, lässt sich alles mit nem Wasserschlauch super runterspülen.
Danach kurz mit nem Lappen etwas trocknen und gut ist...

Opfere nach ner Tour etwa 10 Min für die Bikereinigung.
Da ich keine Aussentreppe in den Keller habe muss ich mit dem Teil ja leider auch immer durchs Wohnzimmer, daher mache ich den groben Dreck eigentlich immer runter...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (23. November 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> 41.5 ?



Nicht ganz, geht aber vom Einsatzgebiet in eine ähnliche Richtung. Foto gibts wenns da ist


----------



## Mountain77 (24. November 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Cooler Hobel Sumse
> 
> @Mountain77 - das Problem ist es BEZAHLBARE 101 (Rahmen oder Komplettbikes) zu finden. Das sind im IBC oder auch bei Kleinanzeigen ein paar interessante Räder zu sehen, aber die Preisvorstellungen



Stimmt leider. Bezahlbare gute Alternativen mit x12Achse und für 150mm Gabel gibt es leider auch nicht. Eilt aber auch nicht.


----------



## poekelz (24. November 2013)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Stimmt leider. Bezahlbare gute Alternativen mit x12Achse und für 150mm Gabel gibt es leider auch nicht. Eilt aber auch nicht.



X10 (die ersten) oder X12 kann man problemlos um stecken. Musst dir nur die X12 Achse und den Gewindeeinsatz kaufen.


----------



## chucki_bo (24. November 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Da ich keine Aussentreppe in den Keller habe muss ich mit dem Teil ja leider auch immer durchs Wohnzimmer, daher mache ich den groben Dreck eigentlich immer runter...



 - ja, die Häuser in den sozialen Brennpunkten....


----------



## Sumsemann (24. November 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> - ja, die Häuser in den sozialen Brennpunkten....



Ja, du sagst es...  

  @OWL_Biker:

So sieht es nach Nutzung aus... 

...ist inzwischen aber schon wieder halbwegs sauber


----------



## OWL_Biker (24. November 2013)

Sumse, trinkst du wieder? 

Bild ist falsch rum, übersteigt jetzt meine Vorstellungskraft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (24. November 2013)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Sumse, trinkst du wieder?
> 
> Bild ist falsch rum, übersteigt jetzt meine Vorstellungskraft...



Korrigiert... 

Auf meinem Rechner war es richtig rum. Keine Ahnung warum es hier auf dem Kopf stand 

Sitze erst an meinem ersten Bier für heute... Daran hat es also nicht gelegen


----------



## OWL_Biker (24. November 2013)

Hehe 

Meins sieht noch aus wie Sau, mir tuts in der Seele weh. Gleich morgen nach Feierabend gibts ne Pediküre fürs Bike!


----------



## criscross (24. November 2013)

hübsche Dreckfänger am Carbon Bike


----------



## Sumsemann (24. November 2013)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Hehe
> 
> Meins sieht noch aus wie Sau, mir tuts in der Seele weh. Gleich morgen nach Feierabend gibts ne Pediküre fürs Bike!



Nicht putzen!!!

FAHREN!!!


----------



## Sumsemann (24. November 2013)

criscross schrieb:


> hübsche Dreckfänger am Carbon Bike



Ja, ja... ich weiss... 

Aber es hält Brille und Rucksack sauber und macht das Fahren bei scheiss Wetter doch etwas angenehmer.

Ich bin ja heute morgen schon los, als es noch richtig regnete...


----------



## OWL_Biker (24. November 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Nicht putzen!!!
> 
> FAHREN!!!



Sagt der Richtige!


----------



## Sumsemann (24. November 2013)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Sagt der Richtige!



Ja, ne...

Ich fahre ja auch... 

Heute waren es wieder 51km

Wollte damit sagen, dass du es jetzt auch so lassen kannst und erstmal wieder fahren sollst. Danach kannst du es putzen


----------



## OWL_Biker (24. November 2013)

War im Spaß gemeint 

Aber ganz ehrlich, ich muss mal langsam richtig ran ans Bike. Bin die letzten Wochen eigentlich nur nach dem Prinzip "Putzen lohnt nicht" gefahren. Das Material wirds mir danken wenn ich mal wieder putze und öle. Und in der Woche kann ich Job-bedingt eh nicht fahren.


----------



## Sumsemann (24. November 2013)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> War im Spaß gemeint
> 
> Aber ganz ehrlich, ich muss mal langsam richtig ran ans Bike. Bin die letzten Wochen eigentlich nur nach dem Prinzip "Putzen lohnt nicht" gefahren. Das Material wirds mir danken wenn ich mal wieder putze und öle. Und in der Woche kann ich Job-bedingt eh nicht fahren.



Mein Rad ist ja noch neu... Da putze ich momentan schon mehr als ich es sonst tuen würde...

Hast du keine Bikelampe für Nightrides?
Mit guter Beleuchtung und zu Mehreren macht ein Nightride echt Spass!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (24. November 2013)

Doch, habe eine China Funzel, die macht schon ganz gut Licht.
Nutze ich aber eher von Mai bis Oktober, wenn eine Tour mal für eine Stunde ins Dunkle geht...

Wenn ich aber derzeit um kurz nach 6 Zuhause bin dann hab ich in dieser Jahreszeit keine Motivation für einen Nightride bei Nässe und 3° C. Gehe dann lieber mal ne Runde Laufen oder ins Studio. Aber jedem das Seine. 

Allgemein halten sich meine Touren in diesem Monaten daher eher bei 12 bis 25 km, ganz selten darüber.


----------



## Surfjunk (24. November 2013)

criscross schrieb:


> hübsche Dreckfänger am Carbon Bike



Mir brennen die Augen 

Schilder Wald am S-Works... 

Alter hast du dein Bike nur mit Dreck beworfen oder bist du auch gefahren?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (24. November 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Mein Rad ist ja noch neu... Da putze ich momentan schon mehr als ich es sonst tuen würde...
> 
> Hast du keine Bikelampe für Nightrides?
> Mit guter Beleuchtung und zu Mehreren macht ein Nightride echt Spass!!!


Und, zufrieden mit der Pike?

Seit heute ist übrigens der Test auf der Startseite.


----------



## Sumsemann (24. November 2013)

Guckst Du...


----------



## Sumsemann (24. November 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Und, zufrieden mit der Pike?
> 
> Seit heute ist übrigens der Test auf der Startseite.



Oh ja!!!

Geht wirklich DEUTLICH besser als die Fox! Hätte ich so ehrlich nicht gedacht.

Da sie mir nach einem gut 50cm Dropp ins Flat aber nahezu komplett durchgerauscht ist, habe ich ihr vorhin erstmal einen Spacer in die Luftkammer geschraubt.
Dadurch wird sie zum Ende Progressiver und ich sollte noch etwas mehr Reserven haben...


----------



## nippelspanner (24. November 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> .... nach Machart der, auf der Insel so beliebten AM-HT´s mit 120mm Federweg von Orange oder Whyte - nur eben viel leichter



Meine Rede: Winterzeit ist HT Zeit. 
140 mm sollten es vorne aber schon sein.
Bin gespannt...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (25. November 2013)

Bereue es sehr mein 101XL vor 2 Jahren verkauft zu haben. Der Rahmen war damals schon seiner Zeit voraus und heute könnte ich ihn sooo gut gebrauchen - zumal in den XL auch super 650b passt. Die abgebildete Gabel ist eine Fox 32 Vanilla mit 140mm.
Eine 150mm Gabel verträgt der Rahmen aber auch locker ohne vorne "zu flach" zu werden.


----------



## Sumsemann (26. November 2013)

Es gab mal wieder was...


----------



## wolfi (26. November 2013)

biste gerade in australien unterwegs?


----------



## Sumsemann (26. November 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> biste gerade in australien unterwegs?



ja,ja...

Sorry, MTB-News dreht meine Bilder z.T. einfach auf den Kopf 

Hab es aber gleich korrigiert


----------



## wolfi (26. November 2013)

...oder die nsa...


----------



## poekelz (28. November 2013)

Es gab was neues (gebrauchtes) fürs 101-HT-Projekt:

1. ne Magura MT4 Bremse - mit 180er Scheiben






2. ne Fox Float 120mm, weil die auch 650b kann






Beides Superschnapper aus der Bucht.


----------



## Surfjunk (28. November 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Es gab was neues (gebrauchtes) fürs 101-HT-Projekt:
> 
> 
> 2. ne Fox Float 120mm, *weil die auch 650b kann*
> ...



Trendhure


----------



## LosNatas (29. November 2013)

Mein Orange Five bekommt eine Pike spendiert.


----------



## Sumsemann (29. November 2013)




----------



## criscross (29. November 2013)

gute Wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LosNatas (29. November 2013)

ich wills hoffen, dass ich mit der Pike alles richtig gemacht habe.
Jetzt überlege ich nur noch ob ich für mein Orange Five den Cape Creek Double Air oder Cool
nehme?


----------



## OWL_Biker (2. Dezember 2013)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Schau mal bei den Amazonen, der Preis ist heiß...ich konnte nicht mehr warten.



Jawollo, 249  bei Amazon.fr zugeschlagen.  

Gibts zwar erst zu Weihnachten, aber dafür hat meine Freundin (den Großteil) bezahlt.


----------



## Mountain77 (3. Dezember 2013)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Jawollo, 249  bei Amazon.fr zugeschlagen.
> 
> Gibts zwar erst zu Weihnachten, aber dafür hat meine Freundin (den Großteil) bezahlt.



Korrekt, macht feine Bilder das Dingen. 
Hast Du Ersatzbatterien mitbestellt? Akku hält nur 1:06.


----------



## Sumsemann (3. Dezember 2013)

Sattelfest Shopping Tour


----------



## kris. (3. Dezember 2013)

Neue Kleider für die Shopping-Queen! 

Windstopper?


----------



## Sumsemann (3. Dezember 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> Windstopper?



Handschuhe Ja

Hoodi Nein

Der Hoodi ist aber nur die äussere "Designschicht"
Trage bei diesen Temperaturen immer nen Funktionsshirt und nen Windstopper Shirt drunter...


----------



## OWL_Biker (3. Dezember 2013)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Korrekt, macht feine Bilder das Dingen.
> Hast Du Ersatzbatterien mitbestellt? Akku hält nur 1:06.




Nee Chip, Halterungen und ggf. Ersatzakku muss ich mir dann selbst besorgen. 

Will die Cam auch sehr viel für den Winterurlaub nehmen. Fahre mit dem Snowboard sehr viel ECHTE Freeride Sachen und bei schönem Wetter ist das schon ein cooleres Filmchen als eine wackelige Runde über die Bielefelder Trails.  Aber ich denke auch bei letzterem bekommt man schöne Sachen zustande. 

Sonst eben für den Urlaub. Ich war dieses Jahr mit meinen Jungs Backpacken in Asien. Da hätte man so ein Teil echt gebraucht: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7nP9iM1MOI"]USA Roadtrip 2012 - Our First Month With GoPro - YouTube[/nomedia]
Sind schon schöne Erinnerungen...


----------



## SofusCorn (4. Dezember 2013)

Meine erste Radjacke bei outdoor-broker geräubert. Ich hätt sie allerdings lieber in schwarz oder einfach dezenter gehabt.


----------



## poekelz (4. Dezember 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Ich hätt sie allerdings lieber in schwarz oder einfach dezenter gehabt.



Im tristen Herbst/Winter macht sich ein bisschen Farbe im Wald immer gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (7. Dezember 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Meine erste Radjacke bei outdoor-broker geräubert. Ich hätt sie allerdings lieber in schwarz oder einfach dezenter gehabt.



Beste Jacke


----------



## the_Shot (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab den Vorgänger und bezeichne diese immer ganz gern als Saunaanzug. Um aufm Trail oder im Park n bisschen zu shreddern ist top geeignet, aber um Touren zu fahren - in meinen Augen garnicht. Ist schön robust und wasserabweisend, aber kein bisschen atmungsaktiv. Selbs bei komplett geöffneten Reißverschlüssen läuft mir nach kurzer Zeit die Suppe den A**** runter. 
Als Freizeitjacke Top, als Tourenjacke ehr flop.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## LosNatas (8. Dezember 2013)

hi,
habe jetzt nichts neues, aber mit einer Empfehlung sehr bald.
Brauche für die nasse und kalte Jahreszeit neue Reifen.
Baron 2,3 oder 2.5 ?
VR Baron 2.3  HR RQ 2.2?
VR Baron 2.5 HR RQ 2.4
Ich wollte aber schon den Berg noch hoch kommen.


----------



## OWL_Biker (8. Dezember 2013)

Bei den tiefen matschigen Böden bei uns über den (fast) ganzen Winter würde ich eher die dünneren nehmen.


----------



## poekelz (8. Dezember 2013)

Der Baron ist von Haus aus recht schwer, maximal den 2.3er vorne, hinten lieber die Rubberqueen 2.4 oder 2.2er RQ vorne und hinten - bei Schlamm vermutlich die bessere Wahl.


----------



## LosNatas (8. Dezember 2013)

Also VR Baron 2.3 und HR RQ 2.2 oder
Baron 2.3 vorne und hinten?

Ich will schon Grip haben im Moment fahre ich Chunky Monkey vorne und hinten,
leider sind die bei Kälte nicht so gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (8. Dezember 2013)

Wenn Grip dann den 2,5 Baron vorne, der hat nochmal einen weicher Gummimischung als der 2,3.
Wenn der dir zu schwer ist dann v&h 2,3 Baron.
Der RQ hat einfach zu kleine Stollen für Matsch und Schnee.


----------



## OWL_Biker (8. Dezember 2013)

Nee wenn er wirklich Schlamm und Matsch fährt dann besser die dünnen!!
Dünnere Reifen gehen in Schlamm & Matsch besser, durchdringen die erste schlammige Schicht schneller und finden halt. Dickere Reifen "schwimmen" länger.

Zudem fährt man ja normalerweise im Winter auch mal mehr Waldautobahnen, da manche Trails gar nicht zu fahren sind. Dann haben die dünneren auch einen Vorteil: weniger Gewicht.


----------



## LosNatas (8. Dezember 2013)

Der Baron 2.3 steht für VR fest. Hinten schwanke ich zwischen RQ und Baron.
Ich will schon noch einen Trail sicher fahren können.

Da der Chunky Monkey schwerer ist als der Baron aber deutlich breiter spare ich auf jeden Fall Gewicht.


----------



## Surfjunk (8. Dezember 2013)

Es geht in dem falle aber nicht um die Breite sondern die Mischung.
Der 2,5 hat ein weitaus weichere als der 2,3.
Lese mal im Enduro Reifen Thread.
Der RQ hatte ich hinten selber schon drauf, kannst du knicken bei Schlamm und Schnee.
Stollen zu klein und zu dicht, der ist ruckzuck zu.


----------



## OWL_Biker (8. Dezember 2013)

Aber wenn das so ist, sollte er besser auf einen anderen Hersteller, statt auf einen breiteren Reifen gehen denke ich.


----------



## tommi101 (9. Dezember 2013)

Zum Baron 2,3 am VR, passt auch sehr gut der MKII 2,4 Protection am HR....rollt auch gut und hat durch das offene Profil sehr gute Selbstreinigungseigenschaften.
In 2,4 ist der MKII allerdings etwas voluminöser im Vergleich zum Baron 2,3.


----------



## crossboss (9. Dezember 2013)

mit mk 2, 4 vo und hi. komme ich super im Nassen zurecht


----------



## Surfjunk (9. Dezember 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> mit mk 2, 4 vo und hi. komme ich super im Nassen zurecht



Du fährst ja auch nur Forstwege


----------



## crossboss (9. Dezember 2013)

in Finale hatte ich den mk immer hinten drauf und war meist vor dir


----------



## Ehrenfeld (9. Dezember 2013)

nix gegen baron und rubber queen, aber - warum eigentlich die Festlegung auf Conti?

Mit Maxxis High Roller 2 (Kevlar+Exo 60a) macht man definitiv gar nix falsch als Winterreifen...hab ich jetzt für die Jahreszeit auch wieder drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (9. Dezember 2013)

ist nix persönliches


----------



## poekelz (9. Dezember 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> nix gegen baron und rubber queen, aber - warum eigentlich die Festlegung auf Conti?
> 
> Mit Maxxis High Roller 2 (Kevlar+Exo 60a) macht man definitiv gar nix falsch als Winterreifen...hab ich jetzt für die Jahreszeit auch wieder drauf.



oder eine Highroller II / Minion VR Kombi


----------



## Surfjunk (9. Dezember 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> in Finale hatte ich den mk immer hinten drauf und war meist vor dir



Sommer, trocken, usw.

Hier ging es aber um Winter, nass.

Und trotzdem fährst du den Großteil Forstweg.


----------



## crossboss (9. Dezember 2013)

@ Surf
Wer nicht?-ich fahr auch Forstwege zu den Trails, wenigstens fahre ich überhaupt
Der MK 2,4 ist ein echter leichter Universalreifen, mit Rubberqueen vorn sogar im Park und Deister zu gebrauchen. Ich fahr sowieso auch bei Nässe nix anderes.
Ich habe eben auch keen e Böcke ständig die Reifen zu wechseln, zumal da die Milchsuppe drin ist.

Und nu mal wieder Ontopic:
Was fürns Alltagsradeln-Softshelljacke von US40 by Gonso


----------



## Surfjunk (9. Dezember 2013)

Wie geil!!

Sports Nuts hat mir gerade bestätig das bis ende der Wochen mein KirK endlich da ist


----------



## Sumsemann (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich kriege morgen auch was Neues:

Von Sportbrille.de Heeper Str. 198 in Bielefeld

...habe eben nen Anruf bekommen und kann sie morgen abholen 


Mit leicht verspiegelten, selbsttönenden Gläsern


----------



## LosNatas (9. Dezember 2013)

Für mein Orange Five


----------



## Nico Laus (9. Dezember 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Wie geil!!
> 
> Sports Nuts hat mir gerade bestätig das bis ende der Wochen mein KirK endlich da ist



Mit Cpt. Kirk im Raumschiff Fanes über die Trails.


----------



## Surfjunk (9. Dezember 2013)

Ja sichi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (9. Dezember 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ich kriege morgen auch was Neues:
> 
> Von Sportbrille.de Heeper Str. 198 in Bielefeld
> 
> ...





Super Laden, da hab ich meine Rudy auchvor 2 Jahren gekauft!


----------



## SofusCorn (9. Dezember 2013)

Es kann sich auch lohnen im Outlet TK maxx in Bielefeld zu stöbern (Jahnplatz ehemaliger Sportcheck). Da gibts auch haufenweise reduzierte Jacken. Ist nur etwas unübersichtlich dort, weils halt buntgemischte Restbestände sind und es nur nach Größe sortiert ist. Ich hatte da z.B. eine Marmot Jacke gefunden für 60 Euro, die es überall im Netz nur für 100+ Euro gab (150-200 UVP). Leider nur in Größe S.


----------



## crossboss (9. Dezember 2013)

Beam me up, S........!!!!!



Surfjunk schrieb:


> Wie geil!!
> 
> Sports Nuts hat mir gerade bestätig das bis ende der Wochen mein KirK endlich da ist


----------



## Sumsemann (10. Dezember 2013)

So, Brille ist da...

Zudem gab es noch ne Specialized Trail Shorts und ne winddichte Winter(strumpf)hose zum drunter ziehen an kalten Tagen


----------



## OWL_Biker (10. Dezember 2013)

3 von 3 habe ich auch, aber das 2011er Modell. 

Letztes Jahr fÃ¼r 50 â¬ und irgendwas bei 70% Rabatt im Hibike Sale geschossen. 
Echt super, ist von meinen "Polsterhosen" die Liebste.


----------



## Sumsemann (10. Dezember 2013)

Die Trail Short ist auch mit Polster. Aber mit Polster Innenhose welche man raus nehmen kann.
FÃ¼r 50â¬ hÃ¤tte ich auch ne 2011er genommen!!! Ich hab fÃ¼r das aktuelle Model jetzt 100â¬ statt 140â¬ bezahlt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (10. Dezember 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Die Trail Short ist auch mit Polster. Aber mit Polster Innenhose welche man raus nehmen kann.
> Für 50 hätte ich auch ne 2011er genommen!!! Ich hab für das aktuelle Model jetzt 100 statt 140 bezahlt...



deinen alten Hobel haste ja auch gut verkauft


----------



## Sumsemann (10. Dezember 2013)

criscross schrieb:


> deinen alten Hobel haste ja auch gut verkauft



Ja das stimmt 

Aber der Zusammenhang erschließt sich mir grad nicht...


----------



## criscross (10. Dezember 2013)

Schnäppchenjäger


----------



## Sumsemann (10. Dezember 2013)

criscross schrieb:


> Schnäppchenjäger



Definitiv 

Immer   

Aber was die Winterhose angeht, muss ich mich Fabian geschlagen geben. 50 ist da noch mal die Hälfte, von dem was ich bezahlt habe und ne 2011er ist sicher nicht schlechter wie ne 2013er...


----------



## OWL_Biker (10. Dezember 2013)

So ich wollts jetzt nochmal wissen:

39,60 â¬ statt 100 â¬.  Also wohl auch ein Modell "schlechter". Aber ist auch eine lange Winter Tight. 
War aber auch GlÃ¼ck und im Sommer gekauft. Letzte GrÃ¶Ãe, Internet etc.


----------



## Sumsemann (19. Dezember 2013)

So, Click ist Vergangenheit. 
Ab sofort geht es mit Flat weiter.

Auf dem Trail fühle ich mich mit Flats einfach sicherer...


----------



## wolfi (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde mal tippen die combo ist incl. pins ca. 178 g schwerer...

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## OWL_Biker (19. Dezember 2013)

Hmm also Pins weglassen!

Dann kannst du auch auf Schienbeinschutz verzichten.

2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe!


----------



## Nico Laus (20. Dezember 2013)

Oder ohne Schuhe fahren. Echte Männer und so...


----------



## Sumsemann (20. Dezember 2013)

Ne, ne....
Ich brauche ja nur vorne am Schuh Grip. 
Die hintere Sohle schleife ich auf ein Minimum ab 
Damit sollten die 200gr Mehrgewicht der 5/10 gegenüber dem Speci Schuh wieder ausgleichen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (20. Dezember 2013)

Coole Pedale Sumse, habe ich auch!
Leicht und robust.

Schreib mal wie die Schuhe heißen.


----------



## Sumsemann (20. Dezember 2013)

Das Schuhmodell heisst "Raven" von 5/10

Hat ein wenig was von orthopädischen Schuhen, ist aber der Einzige, den ich mit so einer "Lasche" gefunden habe um das Eindringen von Wasser über die Schnürung zu verhindern.
Mein Speci Defroster Winterschuh hatte auch so ein Lätzchen und das hat echt Super gegen Wasser geholfen


----------



## crossboss (20. Dezember 2013)

Hab gerade mit dem Zoll telefoniert und verhandel, danach just in Canada eingekauft . Ein echtes Schnäppchen trotz Gebüren für Zoll und Versand. Insgeasamt nur ca 1218 €!

Weniger als Hälfte!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/2012-Rocky-Mountain-Slayer-70-20-5-Frame-w-Fox-RP23-Rear-Shock-NEW/231099688300?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111000&algo=REC.CURRENT&ao=1&asc=15814&meid=3529648304886575680&pid=100033&prg=7513&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=390721989518&

Yippyeaahh!  Es gibt bald den _Zwillingsbruder_ nur für Parkeinsätze und Freeride -frohes Fest
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dann muß ich mal überlegen, was da alles außer dem Stahlfederdämpfer noch dran muß.
Habt ihr fette Tipps für mich?






vllt in diese Richtung




und sowas


----------



## Dennis32 (20. Dezember 2013)




----------



## funkenritter (22. Dezember 2013)

So habe Freitag Alt gegen Neu getauscht. Das lachende Auge sagt: "Endlich kannst das Bike auch mal mitnehmen".
Das weinende hat Angst das die Sonne rauskommt und es einen offenen Zweisitzer sieht.


----------



## Flying_Elvis (22. Dezember 2013)

Feine Teile Jörg 

Dann muß ich mal überlegen, was da alles außer dem Stahlfederdämpfer noch dran muß.
Habt ihr fette Tipps für mich?

Ne Zee sollte mindestens dran


----------



## crossboss (23. Dezember 2013)

Ho, Ho, Ho ich habe etwas neues.............................................

................................heute wieder entgdeckt (ei, ei  wo isses denn?).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wer die *3 großen Geschenke* auf dem Bild unten entdeckt, darf sie behalten-----------------fröhliche Weihnachten




.................oder fröhlich fahren!

PS.: Alles gefunden???


----------



## the_Shot (23. Dezember 2013)

Na warste am Egon? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## crossboss (23. Dezember 2013)

Pssst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (23. Dezember 2013)

sorry 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## crossboss (23. Dezember 2013)

.................................aber einen hab ich noch der ganzzzzzzz neu ist. Ich weis auch hicht wieso der da so plötzlich entstanden ist. 
Der wird aber wohl erst noch .....................................so richtig.


----------



## SofusCorn (25. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab jetzt eine Platzangst Trailslide Limited black in L für 35 €... Aber nein L ist mir zu klein.  Jetzt darf ich auch noch 5€ fürs Rücksenden zahlen und eine neue gäbs nur noch für 50€.


----------



## exto (26. Dezember 2013)

Fette Else II:


----------



## the_Shot (26. Dezember 2013)

alter voll die Treckerpockenkann man damit übers Wasser fahren?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## exto (27. Dezember 2013)

Werd ich die Tage mal testen. Wetter passt ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (27. Dezember 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> alter voll die Treckerpockenkann man damit übers Wasser fahren?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


 
das geht auch noch dicker


----------



## slang (28. Dezember 2013)

Hm, welchen Sinn haben denn hierzulande solche fetten Reifen? Sandstrand haben wir ja nicht so viel hier. 

Was wiegt denn so ne Kiste?


----------



## criscross (28. Dezember 2013)

slang schrieb:


> Hm, welchen Sinn haben denn hierzulande solche fetten Reifen? Sandstrand haben wir ja nicht so viel hier.
> 
> Was wiegt denn so ne Kiste?


 
das fährt auch ohne Strand


----------



## Ehrenfeld (29. Dezember 2013)

slang schrieb:


> Hm, welchen Sinn haben denn hierzulande solche fetten Reifen? Sandstrand haben wir ja nicht so viel hier.


 
siehe test 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/11...platz-da-ich-komme-fahrbericht-fat-tire-bike/


----------



## crossboss (29. Dezember 2013)

Irgendwie geil , aber sowas muß doch Singlespeed


----------



## slang (29. Dezember 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> siehe test
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/11...platz-da-ich-komme-fahrbericht-fat-tire-bike/



Liest sich für mich nicht so überzeugend.
Ich bleib bei  gut eingestellten 140 mm Federweg an Rahmen und Gabel und bei 2,25" Puschen. 
Wie so ein 3,8" Reifen aufgrund seines Eigengewichts am Berg klebt möcht ich gar nicht wissen.

Aber gut, jedes Jahr wird ne neue Sau durchs Dorf getrieben


----------



## kris. (29. Dezember 2013)

slang schrieb:


> Aber gut, jedes Jahr wird ne neue Sau durchs Dorf getrieben



ich glaub das hat man von fullies auch mal gesagt


----------



## slang (29. Dezember 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> ich glaub das hat man von fullies auch mal gesagt


Mag sein.
Die haben sich aber bewährt. 
falls dus nicht wahr haben willst, ... tausche deinen Dämpfer gegen nen Stück Besenstiel


----------



## kris. (29. Dezember 2013)

was soll ich mit nem stück slango im rahmen?!


----------



## Mountain77 (4. Januar 2014)

Das neue Pferd im Stall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (5. Januar 2014)

Feines Teil. Wirste bestimmt viel Spaß mit haben


----------



## Mountain77 (5. Januar 2014)

slang schrieb:


> Feines Teil. Wirstnachrüsten viel Spaß mit haben


Die ersten km haben schon Spass gemacht. Schoen steif der Rahmen, ich muss nur noch einen stabileren LRS nachrüsten.  Mal schauen was es zum monatsende beim Lagerverkauf von Rose so gibt.


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Januar 2014)

New Stuff... 
Nachdem der Five Ten Raven sich sehr gut bei Kälte und Nässe bewehrt hat habe ich mir noch einen Five Ten VXI gegönnt, welchen ich heute Abend bei einem Nightride gleich mal einweihen werde...


----------



## crossboss (8. Januar 2014)

kleiner Einkauf fürs Enduro


----------



## crossboss (8. Januar 2014)

Habe mit gerade noch nen Upgrade für Shimano 1 x 10 fach XT in Schwarz gegönnt


----------



## nippelspanner (8. Januar 2014)

Prima,
endlich mal jemand, der das mit Shimpanso testet.
Die meisten kombinieren das 42er Ritzel ja scheinbar mit Sram.
Bin gespannt, ob´s ohne Gefeile hinhaut!


----------



## kris. (8. Januar 2014)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Die meisten kombinieren das 42er Ritzel ja scheinbar mit Sram.



Das hat bestimmt seinen Grund...


----------



## crossboss (8. Januar 2014)

Im Notfall auch vor Spänen gibt es kein Zaudern
Aber da gibt es keine Probleme laut Hersteller, wie man lesen kann


-http://www.oneupcomponents.com/


----------



## freetourer (8. Januar 2014)

1x10 mit Shimano und 42er Ritzel fahre ich schon seit knapp 9 Monaten an einem meiner Räder- funktioniert  problemlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (8. Januar 2014)

Was für nen Ritzelsatz hast du denn?
einfach irgend ein Ritzel in der Mitte weg zu nehmen ist ja auch doof. Die Sprünge zwischen den Gängen sind da ja schon gross genug.
Wenn dann  ja nur das 11 er am Anfang.
Und da frage ich mich ob das überhaupt geht.


----------



## crossboss (9. Januar 2014)

Ich werde das 11er und 13 durch ein 12er ersetzen . Den 12er werde auch selten nutzen da ich vorn erstmal 36Z trete. Möglich ist auch, 15er und 17er durch ein 16er zu ersetzten.


----------



## LosNatas (9. Januar 2014)

Ein Satz englische Bremsen.


----------



## Sumsemann (9. Januar 2014)

Sehr schön!!!

Ich liebe Hope Bremsen!!! 

Wenn die X0 Trail, die an meinem Enduro ist, nicht so gut funktionieren würde, hätte ich mir dafür auch wieder einen Satz Hope Stopper geholt...


----------



## crossboss (9. Januar 2014)

Die alternative für 107 Öcken bei Nubukbikes..............Leonardi Racing Ritzel ersetzt einfach bei SlX oder XT die obersten drei Ritzel,


----------



## Sumsemann (9. Januar 2014)

Hmmm...

Ist aber alles doch nix Halbes und nix Ganzes...

Da hat die X01 oder XX1 einfach deutlich mehr zu Bieten.

Ok, ok... der Preis ist dafür da auch nicht ohne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (9. Januar 2014)

slang schrieb:


> Was für nen Ritzelsatz hast du denn?
> einfach irgend ein Ritzel in der Mitte weg zu nehmen ist ja auch doof. Die Sprünge zwischen den Gängen sind da ja schon gross genug.
> Wenn dann  ja nur das 11 er am Anfang.
> Und da frage ich mich ob das überhaupt geht.



Hi.

Wenn man das 16er einfügt statt dem vorher entfernten 15er und 17er (wie schon von Jörg beschrieben) finde ich die Gangsprünge noch einigermassen harmonisch. 13 - 16 - 19 ist für mich noch o.k..

Mit ev. etwas mehr Bastelei (je nach verwendeter Kassette) bekommt man es etwas harmonischer hin, wenn man 19er und 21er durch ein 20er ersetzt.

Je nach Bike ist aber nicht garantiert, dass der Umbau ohne Manipulation des Anschlages am Auslegers am Schaltwerk funktioniert. Bei Standard Syntace X-12 Ausfallende funktioniert der Umbau stressfrei. Bei 2 meiner anderen Bikes (auch 142er Steckachse aber andere Position des Schaltauges) funktioniert es so ohne weiteres nicht.

Reinlesen (reichlich Verpflegung bereitstellen) kann man sich auch hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/xx1-alternativen-diy.601751/


----------



## poekelz (9. Januar 2014)

Totgesagte leben länger: Da sind wir hier grad auf dem besten Weg zum guten alten Schraubkranz, bei dem man jedes Ritzel einzeln tauschen konnte.


----------



## crossboss (9. Januar 2014)

He, he Schraubkranz war nicht das schlechteste..................
Aber der Upgrade ist dann die logische Konsequenz wenn man nicht gezwungen werden will die kompletten (noch) überteuerten SramGruppen zu kaufen. Zumal da keine anderen Teile mit funktionieren. 
Ich bin zwar mal mit Matthias XX1 gefahren aber ich muß das Bling Bling nicht unbedingt haben, obwohl wirklich gelungen.
Allerding hat der Sumse bei der letzten Tour auch über so manche Steigung geflucht wie ich deutlich hineter mir hören konnte
Es brauch echte Kraftausdauer für lange steile Berge. Bin mal gespannt ob mir das dann taugt.

Shimano hat leider etwas geschlafen .  Ich denke aber das 10 Kränze locker genügen. 
Das habe ich aber füher bei 9 Ritzeln auch schon gedacht. Fahr ich momentan sogar immernoch noch gerne.
Ich finde die Qualität von XT oder sogar SlX mehr als brauchbar und sogar optisch recht gelungen.
Außerdem steh ich auf Heavy Metall


----------



## SofusCorn (10. Januar 2014)

Irgendwann entwickelt jemand eine Schaltung, bei der es nur noch eine Spirale als Ritzelkasette gibt. Das nächst größere "Ritzel" wird dann erzeugt, indem sich die Spirale ausdehnt und damit Zähne hinzufügt also das "Ritzel" vergrößert.

Hm, ich glaub, ich mach da ein Patent drauf. Wers dann entwickelt muss an mich zahlen. Am besten pack ich noch "runde Ecken" ins Patent.


----------



## discordius (10. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht kommt die VYRO ja doch bald


----------



## crossboss (10. Januar 2014)

Wenn die Preise weiter purzeln,  kriegst du bald  die xx1 und x01 für 700-600 Öcken

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Gruppen/X01-Gruppe-1x11-fach.html


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Januar 2014)

New Stuff has arrived today...

Cane Creek DB Air CS


----------



## crossboss (11. Januar 2014)

Geiles Teil Matthias  aber kann man damit auch lecker Esspresso machen?


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Januar 2014)

...jo, dass wäre wahrhaftig ne geile Sache!!!


----------



## crossboss (14. Januar 2014)

Mal wieder was warmes für den Body von Endura und Pearl Izumi....................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (14. Januar 2014)

und gerade klingelt es schon wieder-mein Lieblingsreifen für den Teuto-gib Gummi


----------



## Dennis32 (14. Januar 2014)

Kaufsüchtig? :-D


----------



## the_Shot (14. Januar 2014)

Jörg, berichte mal bitte zu der Single Track in lang, sprich Sitz, Verarbeitung und ob man derbe drin schwitzt. Ich hab die in kurz und bin damit voll und ganz zufrieden, nun soll sie auch mal in lang daher.

Ansonsten schöne Beute und Dankeschön für Deine Antwort. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## crossboss (14. Januar 2014)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Kaufsüchtig? :-D




nee Dennis, ich will nur nicht mehr nackt durch den Wald flitzen müssen

Shoti, ich werds denn mal irgendwann berichten, wenn ich damit unterwegs war.


----------



## poekelz (15. Januar 2014)

...und noch eine Pike in OWL

Ich hab meine 36er Fox auch gegen eine Pike DPA 160mm gewechselt...und nebenbei satte 260g Gewicht gespart (gewogen!).






Bin schon gespannt auf die Performance bei einer Ausfahrt im Wald am nächsten WE...


----------



## wiehenrenner (15. Januar 2014)

Viel Spass damit!


----------



## the_Shot (15. Januar 2014)

Frank, ohne DPA hättste noch mehr an Gewicht gespart

Nichts desto Trotz, klasse Forke! Fahre sie ja auch seit kurzem im LV und muss sagen, dass sie Ihren Dienst bis jetzt tadellos verrichtet.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MUD´doc (15. Januar 2014)

Topp Sachen, crossboss 
Die lange Endura hat letztens ein Bikekollege gekauft, seine Meinung: Beste Hose ever.
Die Kurze MT-500 fahre ich in Verbindung mit der Pearl Izumi - so eine Ähnliche, wie du da hast.
Im Winter eine gute Kombination.
Gibt mal später ein Statement zur Endura-Jacke. Die stand bei mir mal zur Wahl.
Allerdings gab es ein Pearl Izumi-Angebot einer deren Regenjacken, da konnte ich nicht widerstehen, so dass die bei mir nun hängt.


----------



## crossboss (15. Januar 2014)

Danke MUD doc ,
Heute hatte ich erstmal die kurze Enduro drüber -nahezu perfekt das Teil. Die lange zieh ich mal am Woe an und teste sie.

Die Pearl Izumi Tight haben die mir blöderweise versehendlich in XXL geliefert- die schlabbert an mir rum und geht zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lopolos (21. Januar 2014)

Auch was neues zum Auspacken, zum Zusammentüddeln und zum Dranfreuen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## kris. (21. Januar 2014)

erkennt man ja nüscht. 
was solls denn werden?


----------



## lopolos (21. Januar 2014)

Is schon geworden:


----------



## Nico Laus (21. Januar 2014)

Schönes Plastikspielzeug! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## -Kiwi- (22. Januar 2014)

Nice! 
Wieviel wiegt das Canyon?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (22. Januar 2014)

dürfte ziemlich wenig wiegen. ist das ein nerve cf? durfte ich letztens kurz auf einer abfahrt probefahren - hammer-trailmaschine  hätte ich so nicht gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (22. Januar 2014)

...ein 26er?


----------



## crossboss (22. Januar 2014)

520 g 2 fach brauch aber noch nen 36er und neue Kettenblattschrauben


----------



## lopolos (22. Januar 2014)

@Nico: Thx, den hab ich! 

@Kiwi: lt. Hersteller 11kg; müsste es aber mal jetzt mit Pedalen und Dreck wiegen...

@Freesoul:  jepp, isses. Und die Hammer-Trailmaschine kann ich nur bestätigen. Bin am WE einen Egge-Rundkurs gefahren (Steinbeketal hoch, vom preuss. Velmerstot runter und den Single-Trail rüber zum lippischen): ein Quantensprung vom Hardtail! Über grobes Geröll und Stufen/Wurzel fliegt man, als wären sie nicht da...

@poekelz: jepp, 26er. Bin vorab mal ein 29er probegefahren, aber das beisst sich m.E. mit Mountainbiken - zumindest CC/Trails. 29er sind eher für die Waldautobahn gemacht. Aber das ist wahrscheinlich ein Politikum...


----------



## wiehenrenner (22. Januar 2014)

Wirklich nen schönes Rad, die Canyons machen eh alle was her


----------



## lopolos (22. Januar 2014)

@wiehenrenner : wohl selber eins? ;-) habe noch überlegt, ein Vorjahresmodell zu nehmen (gibts als Outlet-Bike für deutlich weniger Coins), aber es musste in der Lackierung sein...


----------



## wiehenrenner (22. Januar 2014)

Nee glücklicher Propain und Scott Fahrer


----------



## Ehrenfeld (23. Januar 2014)

lopolos schrieb:


> @Freesoul:  jepp, isses. Und die Hammer-Trailmaschine kann ich nur bestätigen. Bin am WE einen Egge-Rundkurs gefahren (Steinbeketal hoch, vom preuss. Velmerstot runter und den Single-Trail rüber zum lippischen): ein Quantensprung vom Hardtail! Über grobes Geröll und Stufen/Wurzel fliegt man, als wären sie nicht da...


 ich fand es auch interessant, was canyon aus den 120mm rausholt. sind gefühlte 140mm auf dem trail...


lopolos schrieb:


> @poekelz: jepp, 26er. Bin vorab mal ein 29er probegefahren, aber das beisst sich m.E. mit Mountainbiken - zumindest CC/Trails. 29er sind eher für die Waldautobahn gemacht. Aber das ist wahrscheinlich ein Politikum...


ich bins in 650b gefahren. hat canyon ziemlich sauber hingekriegt - ich wette, dass die meisten 26"-fahrer den unterschied bzgl. wendigkeit nicht merken würden  geht noch ein bisschen besser über wurzeln, das 26" dürfte aber ähnlich gut funktionieren. 

schönes rad! (bin fast ein bisschen angefixt, seitdem ich es gefahren bin )


----------



## wiehenrenner (23. Januar 2014)

Oder die Gegenfrage: wieviele der Fahrer bemerken wirklich ein besseres Überrollverhalten?
In der letzten oder vorletzten Bike hatte keiner der Tester einen signifikanten Vorteil der 650B Räder feststellen können.
Dafür waren alle Räder im Test teurer und schwerer.  ;-)


----------



## poekelz (23. Januar 2014)

DANKE!
Genau das sage ich auch immer. Am Ende dieses oder spätestens nächsten Jahres wird der Konsument darüber entschieden haben, ob die Bike-Bravos Recht damit hatten, dass 26" ausstirbt.

....ich persönlich glaube das nicht.

(so ende mit off-topic)


----------



## crossboss (23. Januar 2014)

Mir ist es, trotz anfänglicher Skepsis, inzwischen ja scheißegal,  welcher Standart am Rad steht,  Wichtig ist mir, dass das Bike top konstruiert ist und sich  ebenfalls auch so, fährt 

26er Bikes  sollte man nicht unterschätzen und die Kunden ebenfalls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (24. Januar 2014)

Upgrade für mein  Slayer


----------



## Nico Laus (24. Januar 2014)

Baust du um oder das Zweitslayer auf?


----------



## crossboss (24. Januar 2014)

Ich rüste meinen 1.  Slayer Enduro etwas auf, weil ich den Originalen Fox Dämpfer recht
mäßig finde.


----------



## LosNatas (26. Januar 2014)

Mein neuer Helm.


----------



## kris. (26. Januar 2014)

da fehlt noch die startnummer im streifen!


----------



## LosNatas (26. Januar 2014)

habe mich für die Trail-Trophy in Breitenbrunn angemeldet, da werde ich dann meine Startnummer reinmachen.


----------



## crossboss (28. Januar 2014)

kleiner Einkauf für den Matsch und 2 x 10


----------



## wolfi (28. Januar 2014)

Ich habe etwas neues altes: heute ist meine vor eineinhalb Jahren gestohlene wildsau wieder in meinen Stall zurück gekehrt  leider ist an dem Rad dilettantisch gebastelt worden... einige Teile fehlen und sind durch Schrott ersetzt worden. Aber egal, die ersten Ersatzteile sind bereits bestellt, der Rahmen ist bereits im Montageständer und das Werkzeug liegt bereit 




sent from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## crossboss (29. Januar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (29. Januar 2014)

Das ist ja cool.
Ist der Dieb denn auch gefasst oder wieder son ich hab das von dem und der, der weiss nicht mehr von wem ers hat usw.


----------



## wolfi (29. Januar 2014)

slang schrieb:


> Das ist ja cool.
> Ist der Dieb denn auch gefasst oder wieder son ich hab das von dem und der, der weiss nicht mehr von wem ers hat usw.


vermutlich wird es darauf hinauslaufen....


----------



## crossboss (29. Januar 2014)

Dem Dieb würdest Du bestimmt mal tief in die Augen schaun, oder


----------



## wolfi (29. Januar 2014)

ohhhhhh jaaaaaa


----------



## Jayesso (29. Januar 2014)

Endlich auch mal wieder was gegönnt  Auf eine hoffentlich verletzungsfreie Saison!!
Rock Shox Recon Silver sowie Deore Bremsen mit 180er Scheiben vorne und hinten 
Langsam wirds richtig Custom, das Bike


----------



## Flying_Elvis (1. Februar 2014)

Ich wollte mal was anderes ausprobieren. Und da flog die Hornisse ganz nah an mir vorbei, brauchte nur noch zuschnappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (1. Februar 2014)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## wiehenrenner (1. Februar 2014)

Ja sehr geil das Dartmoor bitte immer Bilder posten! Hatte den Rahmen auch mal auf dem Zettel.


----------



## Dennis32 (1. Februar 2014)

Ich habe meiner Fanes ein Coil Fahrwerk gegönnt und bin echt begeistert !!

Die 450g mehr an Gewicht bin ich getne bereit  von meinem 100kilo Körper abzubauen, so zum Ausgleich  ;-)


----------



## Nico Laus (4. Februar 2014)

Juhuuu, mich hat heute Abend was schönes erwartet.


----------



## wolfi (4. Februar 2014)

hey ron!!!!
tiptop!!!!


supergeiles rad!!!


----------



## Nico Laus (4. Februar 2014)

Danke!  Morgen wird's ausgiebig getestet und schöne Fotos gibt dann auch.


----------



## crossboss (4. Februar 2014)

sieht nicht übel aus Ron aber hast du denn nicht noch schon nen anderes Toque?

Leider haben wir am Woe miterlebt, wie ein freundlicher Mitfahrer bei eben dem LRS die Sperrklinken rund machte , aber muß ja nicht unbedingt passierenviel Spaß wünsch ich Dir morgen.

Ich fahre morgen mit Kumpel Frank S. auch ne Trailrunde Richtung Lippe raus den neuen lite Dämpfer testen


----------



## wiehenrenner (4. Februar 2014)

Hey Ron, Top viel Spass damit. Wir müssen mal wieder zusammen fahren gehen!
Haste deine beiden anderen weggetan und aus 2 macht eins gemacht?


----------



## Nico Laus (4. Februar 2014)

Genau, aus zwei macht eins.  quasi ein Frx in light mit etwas steileren Winkeln. Den LRS möchte ich möglichst bald tauschen. Denke nicht, dass der mich lange überlebt.


----------



## 107octane (4. Februar 2014)

Schickes Radl! Ist das schon optimiert, oder kommt das mit Renthal, DB und Maxxis aus der Kiste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (4. Februar 2014)

Jau, kommt so aus der Kiste.


----------



## -Kiwi- (5. Februar 2014)

Schickes Rad, Ron! 
Müssen mal wieder zusammen fahren...

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## poekelz (5. Februar 2014)

Cooler Hobel 
...selten einen so fertig getunten Hobel direkt aus der Kiste gesehen.


----------



## crossboss (5. Februar 2014)

ich kurbel seit heute länger.....................als sonst



Xt 38-24 180mm

Psst 127 € bei Wiggle


----------



## Nico Laus (5. Februar 2014)

Fällt das nicht schon unter Doping?


----------



## crossboss (6. Februar 2014)

Ich dope dann aber schon immer gern, aber *nur* mit nem bisserl mehr *Drehmomen*t Solange die Bodenfreiheit das mit macht ne prima Sache, gerade für nen Sitzriesen wie mich


----------



## slang (6. Februar 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ich dope dann aber schon immer gern, aber *nur* mit nem bisserl mehr *Drehmomen*t Solange die Bodenfreiheit das mit macht ne prima Sache, gerade für nen Sitzriesen wie mich


Da passt aber was nicht.
Nen Sitzriese, kurze Beine im Verhältnis zur Körpergrösse, also eher kurze Kurbel,
Nen Sitzzwerg, lange Beine eher lange Kurbeln.
Oder??


----------



## crossboss (6. Februar 2014)

oder besser gesagt passende Kurbel zu 1,92m


----------



## wiehenrenner (6. Februar 2014)

Ich habe nix neues aber dafür der Junior, nachdem er selber und sein Sparbuch die Grösse für nen 24er erreicht hatten.
Der feine Herr fährt natürlich Commencal..... 
Gescheite Flats kommen morgen dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (7. Februar 2014)

Fesches Teil, da wird Felix bestimmt viel Spaß mit haben!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## poekelz (7. Februar 2014)

Cooler Hobel!
...vorallem der Sticker am Sattelrohr - "...no Lycra.."


----------



## Nico Laus (7. Februar 2014)

Super! Geile Farbe. Und sogar mit Scheibenbremsen und Kettenführung.


----------



## kris. (7. Februar 2014)

sehr geil


----------



## Ehrenfeld (8. Februar 2014)

saubere sache!


----------



## crossboss (8. Februar 2014)

fürs kleine Slayer  Pike Rct3 160mm und  Monarch Rt3 M/H


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (8. Februar 2014)

Sehr gut, für jedes Setup eine eigene Gabel gekauft!


----------



## crossboss (8. Februar 2014)

uuupppss jetzt isses nur noch 
eine


----------



## wolfi (10. Februar 2014)

so,
endlich da!
damit ich wieder schön weich sitzen kann
ein alutech sennes rahmen


----------



## kris. (10. Februar 2014)




----------



## nippelspanner (10. Februar 2014)

Das Sennes ist die Twäntyneiner Version des Fanes, oder?


----------



## wolfi (10. Februar 2014)

Sooooo sieht das aus!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## crossboss (10. Februar 2014)

sauber wolfi

Ich habe am Freitag meine 1 Jahr alte Lyrik im bikemarkt gut verkauft gestern gerade noch beim Jürgen (alutech) wieder ne neue lyrik für schlappe 499 erstanden


----------



## Nico Laus (10. Februar 2014)

Es werden schwere Geschütze aufgefahren!  Dieses Jahr stehen wohl einige gemeinsame Bikepark Ausfahrten an.


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Februar 2014)

... was Leichtes von den Skandinaviern.


----------



## crossboss (10. Februar 2014)

das könnte man wohl tun
aber ich will auch endlich wieder in den Deister wenn es da mal etwas abtrocknet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (10. Februar 2014)

Noch was von heute:
Trickstuff Bleeding Kit, das taugt!





Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 107octane (10. Februar 2014)

Glückwunsch, was für ein edles Teil, Herr Meyer! Aber kann man da überhaupt ein Hinterrad anbringen?


----------



## wolfi (10. Februar 2014)

Danke Andre! Ich habe noch die inlets von meinem Fanes ;-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## crossboss (11. Februar 2014)

.


----------



## Sumsemann (13. Februar 2014)

...schon 2x gefahren und für sehr gut empfunden!!!

Meine neuer POC Trabec Race Mips


----------



## ohropax (18. Februar 2014)

die New Ultimate Stütze hat mich anfangs auch gereizt, ich habe sie aber wegen der unglücklich geformten Anbindung des Joke verworfen, nach allgemeiner Meinung schon grundsätzlich not-ideal und insbesondere für den Werkstoff Carbon, sowohl für die Stütze selbst als auch für die Streben des Sattels. eine Procraft PRC SP2 wäre wesentlich unkritischer und trotzdem noch auf der leichten Seite. ym2ct. cheers, Marcus


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. Februar 2014)

Das könntest du Recht haben, Marcus. Die Joke-Klemmung finde ich auch nicht optimal gelöst, zumal ein Joke leicht schräg aufsitzt. Mal sehen ob die Kombination die Saison übersteht. Am Simplon habe ich ne Carbon-Stütze (Simplon Rod V2) mit Versatz und wesentlich materialschonenderer Klemmung. Die 136g der New Ultimate sind allerdings ne Ansage.


----------



## crossboss (20. Februar 2014)

Kingsize für den Großfußgaul


----------



## crossboss (20. Februar 2014)

hopla ne der hier ists


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (21. Februar 2014)

so jetzt fängt hiermit gleich so richtig schön, das Woe Getune am dem "kleinen" Süßen an


----------



## Nico Laus (21. Februar 2014)

Trackmack mit Dt Swiss Naben - sowas in der Art möchte ich mir auch bauen lassen. Warum nimmst du dieses Mal keine Hope Evo 2? Schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## crossboss (21. Februar 2014)

Die Hope sind immernoch total geil. Erst wollte ich alles selbst umspeichen auf 29 aber jetzt lass ich mir was ganz leichtes für den gleichen Preis dengeln bei Actionsports.

Der LRS am Rad auf dem Bild ist mir etwas zu schwer,, wir verkauft. Aber den Hope behalt ich, baue ihn noch irgendwann um für massive TubelessBereifung .für Park, Deister usw.

Ach ja hier ist das kleine fast schon fertig , die Stealth Stütze kommt aber noch die Tage dran. Mit den neuen LRS und stealth deutlich unter 12 Kg bei 29 und 160 /140mm Hub
Kanns kaum abwarten , das die Sonne wieder aufgeht






1570659


----------



## crossboss (28. Februar 2014)

gestern kam noch die passende Länge 60mm
Easton Haven Vorbau schwarz rot






Reverb Stealth 150







und der symphatische
*Prof. Dr. rer. nat.  Mainstream........................*


----------



## nippelspanner (28. Februar 2014)

LOL! 
Sehr gut!
Das olle "C" ist schon mal abgeklebt.
Ich bring noch ´ne Akkuflex mit Schruppscheibe mit, damit bekommen wir auch die seitlichen Decals runter gerubbelt. 
Bis Sonntag.
Freue mich schon wie so´n Schnitzel.


----------



## crossboss (28. Februar 2014)

Akkuflex bring ruhig mit Brjörn, die leih ich mir dann kurz mal aus, um auch Dein Bike raw carbonmäßig umzugestalten

Aber über die weißegerellen Sterifen an der Seitekommt später ja sowieso Carbonschutzfolie drüber, schon als Rammschutz, wenn ich Dich mit den Bigwheels ausversehen überrolle

Yepp, mir wars auch echt typisch Cube, zu bunt/weiß. Der Plan war von Beginn an das Rahmenkit nach meinem Geschmack zu _entschärfen._ Ich wollte vor allem den sensationerll leichten Carbonrahmen/2,2 Kg, als Grundlage für nen robustes 29 Enduro Leichtbauprojekt, frei , nach gut dünken.

PS:
Ich habe gestern mal die neuen 240S 29 LRS mit Mountain King 2,4 tubeless (3850g) gefahren. Echt der Oberhammer, wie das abgeht wie mit nem E-Antrieb 10000w

Begab: knallste einfach über alles drüber, das gibts garnicht. Ich hatte mir das, so als langjähriger 29 Skeptiker, nicht ganz so beeindruckend vorgestellt. 

Fürn Park stell ich mir aber was anderes vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (28. Februar 2014)

Jörg, dann brauchst du auch ein hautenges lycra Trikot mit dem Aufdruck: 29-fanboy

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## crossboss (28. Februar 2014)

Oh Wolfi, wie geil.................. Aber ich bin doch schon _Hells A....-...Fanboy_
MIt Matthias habe ich letzten So. ja schon über das _legendäre temporäre überfällige Gayshirt_ gesprochen, Mädels kann man das nicht vllt  in _Lack und mit Strass _und so??
Ich weis nicht wie weit die Planungen da sind neeeeeiiiiiiiin,ich will doch keins


----------



## Stubenkueken (5. März 2014)

Ich muss jez auch mal was hier in den Raum werfen, allerdings suche ich was neues. Ich suche in bielefeld nen Laden wo ich das avid bleed kit bekomme. Oder ggf jemanden von euch der sowas zum Verkauf hat. Könnt ihr mir da helfen?


----------



## crossboss (5. März 2014)

Vllt Lucky Bike, Radstand oder Radwelt einfach anrufen oder WEb


----------



## slang (5. März 2014)

Boc hatte die mal günstig im Angebot, ist aber schon nen bissel her


----------



## Stubenkueken (6. März 2014)

Jop hat geklappt. Lucky bike hatte echt noch eins da und das war billiger als bei ebay. Top


----------



## crossboss (12. März 2014)

New Stuff guckst Du hier:


----------



## finflo (13. März 2014)

@crossboss: ist das ne 66 RC3TI? Sehr geile Gabel!


----------



## crossboss (13. März 2014)

.


----------



## crossboss (13. März 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## finflo (14. März 2014)

@crossboss: sehr geil, dann hast du noch richtig was vor damit!?!  War dir die Lyrik nicht ausreichend?

Gruß Flo


----------



## crossboss (14. März 2014)

Doch eigentlich ist die Lyrik Top. Man will mal eben was anderes, von Zeit zu Zeit


----------



## finflo (17. März 2014)




----------



## poekelz (18. März 2014)

Ich konnte mich nicht entscheiden, da hab ich gleich beide genommen


----------



## crossboss (18. März 2014)

Oder besser
*"Skøl" mit Horst *
..........


----------



## funkenritter (18. März 2014)

Sehr geil, supergeil!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mountain77 (18. März 2014)

Leider sind die Endura Trikots nur bis XL erhaeltlich... mal schauen was ich im Mai in Edinburgh finde.


----------



## poekelz (19. März 2014)

Kauf dir mal die englische mbr (sofern du der Englischen Sprache mächtig bist) Die lese ich, seit ich letzten Sommer da war (auf dem ipad). Die haben super Trailtipps vorallem für Schottland und Wales!


----------



## crossboss (19. März 2014)

Nachdem ich irgendwie kein Fortune mit den Rock Shox Reverb hatte versuch ich es mal mit KS and _keep it simpel_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (19. März 2014)

poekelz schrieb:


> Kauf dir mal die englische mbr (sofern du der Englischen Sprache mächtig bist) Die lese ich, seit ich letzten Sommer da war (auf dem ipad). Die haben super Trailtipps vorallem für Schottland und Wales!


Hab noch eine von vor vier Jahren, finde das Konzept echt gut. 
Bin aber nur zum Stadtbummel mit Lebensgefährtin da...aber schon eins zwei Radlaeden rausgesucht.


----------



## crossboss (21. März 2014)

Für den _Würfel_, der neue etwas leichtere RS (280g), direkt vom _Tuningpapst_, der nun den verrauchten_ Fox_ (320g) ersetzt.


----------



## Mountain77 (21. März 2014)

Eine aktuelle Petition:
https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ge-unter-beruecksichtigung-von-mountainbikern


----------



## Deleted 175627 (25. März 2014)

Nach  dem Erfolg der 27.5,650b,29er & 1x10 im selbstbau &1x11 stürzen die Preise auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt aber mal so richtig ab.
Da ich zu faul bin die Bereifung auf Trockentrail umzubauen,der Preisverfall für Stahlfeder und Planetgetriebe enorm,hab ich mir gleich ein ganzes Rad in Teilen im Markt gekauft.Keine Siebenhundert öcken
Das Endprodukt ist ein alter,überschwerer Drahtesel (15,4 kg) mit klassischer 6 Gang.Sorry,ich hab etwas neues,der Sattel.
*Hier findet ihr Bilder : Kona Bass 2 x 3 Nabendynamo*
Lang ist es her das ich eine  Stahlfeder Gabel und Dämpfer gefahren bin.Hatte schon vergessen,das dass aber mal so richtig bockt.
Es ist trocken ,ich muss los.gruss george


----------



## crossboss (26. März 2014)

Wir haben uns  etwas neues im  für die Wasserwege und Küste zugelegt weil das ältere Boot zu klein wurde


----------



## wolfi (28. März 2014)

so,
just bestellt
damit dürfte das gewicht meines sennes-freeriders auf knapp unter 16kg ansteigen.
meiner meinung nach ein immer noch faszinierender wert!





gruß
wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (28. März 2014)

Prima Teil die box-it, aber wasn mit Dorado ?


----------



## wolfi (28. März 2014)

die dorade wäre fast doppelt so teuer gewesen. die boxxer habe ich zu einem schnäppchenpreis ergattern können, da konnte ich nicht nein sagen. die ist neu, hat 3 verschiedene federn, 2 brücken und ist ein 2014er modell.
und dann kommt noch dazu, die manitou ist ne kleine diva, und der service ist bescheiden bis besch***. da lobe ich mir rs... einbauen und vergessen. und du kennst es ja auch, wenn ein problem, dann ist sportimport seeehr kulant!
gruß
wolfi
und die boxxer ist gut 400 g leichter!!!


----------



## crossboss (28. März 2014)

yes plug and play aber meine Pike zickt rum, habe eben erfahren sumses ist auch def.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. März 2014)




----------



## crossboss (28. März 2014)

edeler Racer, scharf


----------



## wolfi (28. März 2014)

Ich hätte da noch ab Montag ne Lyrik

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## crossboss (28. März 2014)

20 nein!!! da muss ich doch aber zuviel wegfeilen Wolfi sonst gerne Frag mal den Sumseman der fähtr bestimmt bald gern Lyrik, weil die Pike defekt ist


----------



## Surfjunk (28. März 2014)

Oh Gott!
Die 2te Pike in OWL die schlapp macht 

Da kommt doch ein wenig Schadenfreude auf bei dem Hypstertum.


----------



## wiehenrenner (28. März 2014)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Oh Gott!
> Die 2te Pike in OWL die schlapp macht
> 
> Da kommt doch ein wenig Schadenfreude auf bei dem Hypstertum.



Das sind genauso viele kaputte Pikes wie ich habe in den letzten 2 Wochen Fanes Kettenstreben  schreddern sehen....... Sry Orkan der musste sein


----------



## crossboss (28. März 2014)

Hypstertum stimmt sogar finde ich. Die Lyrik ist sicher ausgereifter als die BOS äähhhmm, Pike. 
Ich bin nich nicht ganz sicher ob die defekt ist heute beim "Freireiten" im steilen Gelände brummte sie würdevoll.
Hat aber irgenwie keinen Negativfederweg, was etwas mir etwas zu merkwürdig/ unkomfortabel vorkommt im vergleich zu meiner Sänfte, Lyrik RC2 DH.
Ansonsten ist die schon geil. ich muss mal den <support anrufen was das sein kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (28. März 2014)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Das sind genauso viele kaputte Pikes wie ich habe in den letzten 2 Wochen Fanes Kettenstreben  schreddern sehen....... Sry Orkan der musste sein



Oh Orkan, habe  ich auch von _Wolfman _erfahren  hastes geschrottet böser Junge.......
Du musst ieib sein, zu _Norddeutschen Diva_!

Nein ich bin nicht schadenfroh, warum auch , es ist immer shice wenn das 2. liebste Stück kaputt ist. Aber _der Wolfi_ hatt dann ja Himmel und Hölle für Dich in Bewegung gesetzt


----------



## Surfjunk (28. März 2014)

Ach komm last mir doch den Spass! 

Beim wem hat sich den noch die Kettenstrebe zerbröselt?

Hab jetzt die Zeit genutzt und den ganzen Rahmen einmal neu gebürstet. 
Der blühte schon recht stark. 
Alle Lager auf Edelstahl umgerüstet und alles wieder fluffig gemacht. 
Die alten waren nach anderthalb Jahren voll mit Rostsuppe. 

Sieht aus wie neu der Hobel.


----------



## crossboss (28. März 2014)

Wolfi hatte erzählt, das bei Deiner Schwinge die  Fasen zum Schweissen falsch positioniert  lagen und daher der Querschnitt der Schweissnaht zu gering war , oder?!

Das mit dem wie neu müssen wir So aber schnell ändern
Ich bürste gleich noch was anderes   **


----------



## Surfjunk (28. März 2014)

Was auch immer. Ist mir bei der Tour mit Sumse im Deister durchgegnackt. Hab sie wieder , neu geschweißt und verstärkt.


----------



## crossboss (28. März 2014)

Haupsache hält jetzt


----------



## Surfjunk (28. März 2014)

Werden wir dann sehen.


----------



## crossboss (28. März 2014)

oder schweissen Entschulidigung, war nur Flachs


----------



## wiehenrenner (28. März 2014)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ach komm last mir doch den Spass!
> 
> Beim wem hat sich den noch die Kettenstrebe zerbröselt?
> 
> ...



Beim bekannten von mir, ist hier nicht im OWL Forum. Gleiche Stelle wie bei Dir.


----------



## Flying_Elvis (29. März 2014)

Ist ein bekannter Schwachpunkt beim Fanes. Die Streben konntest du zu Jürgen zum Prüfen schicken, wenn sie schlecht waren wurden sie mit einem Gusset verstärkt. Das war wohl nur eine bestimmte Serie. Die von meinem Fanes und das von meinem Sohn hatten wir eingeschickt zum prüfen, waren i.o.
Halten. Bei mir, nur Masse (ca,0,1t) mit gemäßigter Fahrweise, bei meinem Sohn (Fliegengewicht, über die Fahrweise/Art eines Jugendlichen reden wir besser nicht) seit 2012 alles gut.
Bei Wolfi kommt natürlich Masse und brutale Fahrweise zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (29. März 2014)

Ey! Vorsicht!!!... brutale Fahrweise... pah! Nächstes mal überrolle ich dich

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## Flying_Elvis (29. März 2014)

Dann musst du mal geduldig hinter mir herschleichen und mich immer gleich vorwegheizen


----------



## crossboss (31. März 2014)

nach  8 Wochen Lieferzeit endlich da hoffendlich passt alles so wie es soll


----------



## crossboss (1. April 2014)

gestern 1 x 10 noch im Trail Probe gefahren : sag nur easy  _Plug and play_ 
Ne kleene  Kefü ist aber noch fällig


----------



## Mountain77 (1. April 2014)

Blaue Fase, der IXS Trail XS passt sehr gut...die Farbe kostete mich etwas Überwindung.


----------



## SofusCorn (1. April 2014)

Den Pulli XL hab ich mir in schwarz geholt (35 EUR bei Hibike, ne Aktion), um festzustellen, dass ich vielleicht doch vorher die Größentabelle der Franzosen hätte checken müssen. Selbst XXL wäre vermutlich zu kurz gewesen. Da der Pulli mit Versand bei 39,90 EUR lag, hat mich der Spaß 10 EUR Versandkosten gekostet. OutdoorBroker waren da kulanter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bennZ37 (2. April 2014)

endlich nach 6 monaten wieder nen hobel unterm arsch!


----------



## kris. (3. April 2014)

und das pünktlich zum frühling


----------



## crossboss (4. April 2014)

kommt heute nach der Arbeit ans Bike _"Absolute Black ",  obwohl rot ;-)_






und für die gute Zeitfahrmaschine nen rückenfreundlicher Aeroaufsatz


----------



## slang (4. April 2014)

Soll das Teil auf Koga, oder hast du noch nen Renner?


----------



## crossboss (10. April 2014)

2 breite Flow EX 29er fürn  2. Wechsel-LRS mit FR Schlappen


----------



## OWL_Biker (11. April 2014)

Habe auch ein neues Projekt:

Habe mir ein Liteville 601mk2 rahmenkit, neu, ovp, vom Händler geschossen.

Was denkt ihr- 1700 ist ein ganz guter Kurs? 

Ich möchte mir den Bock selbst aufbauen, ist das erste mal für mich. Hoffe ich bekomme alles hin und bin danach endlich mal richtig fit.

Mal ne Frage an die Bielefelder schrauber: gibt's unter euch welche die mir für den Start mal unter die Arme greifen würden und etwa helfen?
Würde mich dann natürlich revanchieren, WE auch immer. 

Viele Grüße
Fabian


----------



## Sumsemann (11. April 2014)

Hey Fabian, 

kein Thema...
Kann dir beim Aufbau gerne helfen.

LG
Matthias


----------



## crossboss (11. April 2014)

Manm merkt echt das wieder Frühjahr ist

Hey Fabian,das ist nen toller Kurs.
Dann bau mal die ganze Nacht und morgen wird er gleich mal eingefahren. Wenn Du Tipps oder Hife bzw. bestimmtes Werkzeug brauchst, frag einfach nach, Viel Spass beim Aufbau

VG Jogi


----------



## OWL_Biker (11. April 2014)

Danke euch! Werde ich bestimmt drauf zurück kommen!  

Wird noch etwas dauern bis ich den rahnen bzw. Die Teile habe. Wäre happy wenn der Bock im Juni steht. 

Lyrik, xx1, reverb stealth sollen dran und werden noch gesucht.


----------



## Nico Laus (12. April 2014)

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß bei der Schnäppchenjagt und dem Aufbau! 
Gib Bescheid, falls du Hilfe brauchst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zyran (12. April 2014)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Hobel 

Willst beim OWL-Cup wohl auf's Treppchen was


----------



## Surfjunk (12. April 2014)

Zyran schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum neuen Hobel
> 
> Willst beim OWL-Cup wohl auf's Treppchen was



Na das wird ja nix da du ja schon platz 1-3 gebucht hast


----------



## Zyran (12. April 2014)

so sieht's aus


----------



## Surfjunk (2. Mai 2014)

Kinders, meine neue Wichsvorlage für den Sommer ist heute eingetroffen.


----------



## -Kiwi- (2. Mai 2014)

Geiles Teil!


----------



## nippelspanner (2. Mai 2014)

Endlich was mit Soul. 
War doch gar nicht so schwer!


----------



## crossboss (2. Mai 2014)

Schöner als die  Fanes, Orkan!
Aber ichh wolte Dich gerade fragen, warum der denn sooo schwer ist
Was macht denn Santa mit  dem evtl. benötigten Garanieanspruch beim 2 Besitzer. meist erlischt der Anspruch doch beim Gebrauchten, oder?


----------



## Nico Laus (6. Mai 2014)

Glückwunsch!  Und viel Spaß damit!


----------



## crossboss (6. Mai 2014)

Hey Orkan, wann is die neue Santa Sänfte denn soweit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (6. Mai 2014)

Frühestens 14 Tage. Lasse mir noch einen LRS bauen. Und meine Deville ist zum Pulvern. Der KirK bekommt auch gerade bei Sports Nuts eine andere Shimmung.


----------



## crossboss (6. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## crossboss (9. Mai 2014)

Nachdem Pike und ich uns endgültig trennten, jetzt was ganz frisches in 29 von Formula, mit fixen 140 mm, soeben bei _bikeavenue_ geordert;-)
Öl in der Luftkammer zum einstellen der Progerssion umweltfreundlichers  Ballistol serienmässig und Gabel-Sevice ist im Preis schon inclusive. Ich freu mich soooooooo


----------



## kris. (9. Mai 2014)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Der KirK bekommt auch gerade bei Sports Nuts eine andere Shimmung.



Hat der Captain etwa Shimmungs-Schwankungen?!


----------



## Surfjunk (9. Mai 2014)

Nein. Andere Rahmen, andere Shimung.


----------



## oppaunke (9. Mai 2014)

Ich hab auch ein neues Spielzeug, wirkt vielleicht erst etwas OT, dient aber zum Trailbau und ist somit wieder voll im Rennen...






Freu mich, wird morgen gleich eingeweiht...
Gruß und schönes WE,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (9. Mai 2014)

Schick! Ich hatte mal eine husqvarna 510 te 

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## poekelz (9. Mai 2014)

Auf Empfehlung von chucki hab ich mal den Reifenhersteller gewechselt


:


----------



## criscross (9. Mai 2014)

poekelz schrieb:


> Auf Empfehlung von chucki hab ich mal den Reifenhersteller gewechselt
> 
> 
> :


 
2 Vorderreifen ?


----------



## crossboss (9. Mai 2014)

für die schnellen Runden mit nem 2. LRS die Trekking Conti Race Sport 2,4


----------



## Surfjunk (9. Mai 2014)

poekelz schrieb:


> Auf Empfehlung von chucki hab ich mal den Reifenhersteller gewechselt
> 
> 
> :



Wärst du auch aus dem Fenster gesprungen wenn er das empfohlen hätte?   

Maxxis, na dann viel Spass in unseren feuchten Deutschen Wäldern damit.
Hatte den DHF mal und den DHR und war da gar nicht zufrieden mit.
Es brauchte nur eine Wurzel von einem Regenwurm angeniest worden sein und das Ding rutschte.
Hat mir viel AUA gebracht.


----------



## crossboss (9. Mai 2014)

in china regnets nicht;-)


----------



## Surfjunk (9. Mai 2014)

Mein Favor. aktuell.

VR. Hans Dampf in Trail Star





HR. Rock Razor Trail Star, und für die ganz schnellen Pace Star Mischung.


----------



## poekelz (9. Mai 2014)

Die kann man auch beide Hinten fahren!

Surf - den HR2 fahren die Schotten auf ihren feuchten Wurzeltrails - der 3C ist in der MBR-UK Testsieger.


----------



## Surfjunk (9. Mai 2014)

poekelz schrieb:


> Die kann man auch beide Hinten fahren!
> 
> Surf - den HR2 fahren die Schotten auf ihren feuchten Wurzeltrails - der 3C ist in der MBR-UK Testsieger.



Die Schotten essen auch Haggis.
Du meinst so?


----------



## poekelz (9. Mai 2014)

Genau und dann lerne ich endlich Hinterradsurfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (9. Mai 2014)

Hmmmmh, der _Hansguck_ ist bei Nässe nicht wirklich mein Favorit, setzt sich schnell mit Modder zu, auf feuchten Wurzeln usw. aber geht er. Der Rock Rocker rollt fürn Semislick mit fast 37 Watt aber leider sowies relativ schlecht oder ?! Auch sowieso Trockenpneus. 

Am liebsten würd ich wieder die Queen 2,4 fahren aber der passt nicht durch den Hinterbau und wiegt fast soviel wie'n ganzer SUV ;-)

Die Maxxis find ich eigentlich garnicht soooo übel................bei Nässe gibt es aber noch bessere aber als Allgrounder und im Park Supi, aber als Maxxpro bzw. Exoversion und TLR habe ich die.


----------



## crossboss (9. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## crossboss (9. Mai 2014)

mal schau`n  wer sich  dann in OWL  als erster  als Pedelecker outet und ...........................




..................damit sein Leben riskiert


----------



## OWL_Biker (9. Mai 2014)

Meine Queen / mk2 Kombi ist einfach nur perfekt für unsere Wälder aber für mein neues bike etwas zu schmalbrüstig. 

Habe daher aktuell auch viel recherchiert und mochte es mit Schwalbe Magic Mary versuchen. Wiegt nur knapp mehr als der Hand dampf aber kann deutlich mehr. Der Hans kont nach hinten, da wäre mir der rock razor zu unruhig bei Nässe.


----------



## Surfjunk (9. Mai 2014)

Für Nass oder Modder ist der RR nix. 

Da fahre ich Magic Mary V. und H. HD. 

Der MM kann wirklich was, auch bei Nässe.


----------



## OWL_Biker (9. Mai 2014)

So will ichs auch probieren!

Aber was willste dann mit dem Rock Razor? Ist doch dauer-nass bei uns.


----------



## Surfjunk (9. Mai 2014)

Naja die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zu letzt. 
Ich hoffe ja das wir nach diesem kurzen Sommer Probe einen richtigen Sommer bekommen. 

Und wie du weißt fahr ich ja nicht nur in Deutschland rum. 

Hier bin ich auch v. MM und h. HD gefahren. 
In Punta Ala hatte ich v. HD und h. RR drauf. 
War richtig gut für das Gebiet. 
Möchte ich hier auch gerne fahren wenn es das Wetter zulässt. 

Hinten brauche ich gar nicht so viel Grip.
Die langen Seitenstollen baue ordentlich Kurvengrip auf und das reicht mir.  
Traktion baut der RR eigentlich genug auf. 
Klar ist da mal irgendwann Ende aber ich war erstaunt wo der doch überall hoch kam.


----------



## OWL_Biker (9. Mai 2014)

Ach, du Schönwetterbiker! 

Dass der RR ein richtig guter Reifen ist will ich nicht abstreiten. Allein die Seitenstollen sind ja ganz anders als beim von crossboss geposteten Reifen.
Ich will halt einen Allrounder weil ich da auch tauschfauler bin.


----------



## nippelspanner (10. Mai 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> _..._umweltfreundlichers  Ballistol serienmässig und Gabel-Sevice ist im Preis schon inclusive.



DAS macht Formula für mich auch sehr sympatisch! 
Wird Zeit, dass nach dem ganzen Pike-Hype xwieder was anderes kommt.
Bin gespannt, wie sie dir gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (10. Mai 2014)

ikkkke ooooch*,-)*


----------



## crossboss (10. Mai 2014)

zu Thema Reifen kann ich nur sagen das Queen und MK 2 Bcc tubless gefahren selbst in Finale und am Lago in hartem steinigen Gelände ebenso gut funktionieren wie in OWL Wald. Keine Pannen oder defekte trotz meines nich gerade schonenden Fahrstils im DH an Shuttletagen.
Habe mich selbst gewundert was der MK Protektion so alles aushält. Reicht locker für grobe Enduroeinsätze und Freeriide light.

Bei mir war der auch sehr breit, 61mm auf der Flow EX Felge und sehr hoch, fast so groß wie die Queen. 

Deshalb kommt der mir auch wieder auf das 29er als Allrounder. Den X King habe ich ebenfalls hier im Teuto auf dem Slayer hinten gefahren und war auch von der Standfestigkeit bei Minirollwiderstand überzeugt. Also auch übliches Endurogeplänkel ohne Parkeinsätze. Für Endurotouren oder AM peerfekte Kombi. Aber jeder hat ja seine Lieblinge...................


----------



## c0rtez (10. Mai 2014)

Ich habe auch etwas neues 






Man könnte meinen was das mit Biken zu tun hat. Aber das sind die Wände für meine neue Werkstatt 

Details gibts in dem Galerie Bereich im Werkstattthread


----------



## crossboss (12. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## kris. (13. Mai 2014)

c0rtez schrieb:


> Ich habe auch etwas neues
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hui... ordentlich holz vor der hütte


----------



## Nico Laus (15. Mai 2014)

Nochmal zu den Maxxis: Ich liebe sie. Kein Vergleich zu den Contis, die ich davor hatte. Viel bessere Dämpfung und berechenbarer. Der Minion fährt sich gleichmäßiger, der Highroller2 beißt auf den Seitenstollen wie Sau. Gerade mit dem Highroller2 habe ich mehr Vertrauen als mit Contis. Selbst der fette Baron kommt da nicht ran.

Beim Rollwiderstand hat wiederum Conti die Nase vorn. Zumindest was die Enduro Reifen angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (15. Mai 2014)

und kommt natürlich auch bisserl auf den Boden und Wetter an....................


----------



## OWL_Biker (15. Mai 2014)

10 € ins Phrasenschwein!


----------



## crossboss (15. Mai 2014)

wann haste denn endlich den Bock feddich?


----------



## OWL_Biker (15. Mai 2014)

Oh jetzt haste mich erwischt, der ist schon fertig. 

Ich poste gleich mal Fotos im anderem Thread.


----------



## crossboss (19. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## crossboss (20. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## crossboss (21. Mai 2014)

F*ür das Tuningprojekt 24 Zoll Kinderfully: (*_Gewicht vorher_*)
*
Rock Shox Duke , umspacebar 63-100mm ca 1530g (1980g)

Gunsha Laufradsatz V Brake 1460 g (1900g)

2 x Rocket Ron 24 2,1 Zoll 445g (634g + 2 x Schwalbe SV9a 95 g (165g)

KCNC Vorbau 50 mm  1" 95g (210g)

Trigon Carbon Riser 1 " 620mm 180g (300g)

Kunst Korkgriffe 16 g (100g)

Tioga Steuersatz 1 1/8 Zoll 80g (200g)

Titanschraubenkit/Aluschrauben ohne Bild 24 Stk. Ka. ca .100g (200g)

XT Shadow Schaltwerk ca. 230 g (290g)

LX Umwerfer Top Swing 115 g (190g)

XT 8 fach Kassette 260g (330)

Easton Sattelstütze gekürzt 180g (350)

*=5326g ( 7648g)*







Alles in Allem habe ich fiese schwere billig Alu u. Stahlteile möglichst mit leichten aber stabilen Parts ersetzt. Auf Scheibenbremse wird wegen Gewicht verzichtet, da ein Fully ohnehin etwas schwerer ist. Originales Urgewicht fette ca *12,9 kg* mit Pedale, beim *Scott Spark JR 24.* Mal sehen wo wir am Ende ankommen..................gespart bisher gut *2322g*. Bin jetzt etwas  baff, das da schon soviel runter ging.


----------



## crossboss (22. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## -Kiwi- (22. Mai 2014)

Top!


----------



## c0rtez (28. Mai 2014)

Habe mir mal n paar neue Pedale gegönnt.
Da ich häufiger Touren fahre sollten es Klick sein, aber gleichmaßen habe ich für andere Aktionen keinen Bock auf Flats umzubauen.

Die neuen Funn Mamba mussten also her.

Da es die, zumindest meines Wissens, in Deutschland noch nicht gibt habe ich in der Schweiz bestellt. Am Wochenende werden sie dann angebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (28. Mai 2014)

sieht interessant aus. berichte mal bitte über die ersten ausfahrten!


----------



## crossboss (28. Mai 2014)

ja das würde mich auch interessieren wie die Klickies sich machen , griffig sehen die ja schon mal aus.....Gewicht?


----------



## c0rtez (28. Mai 2014)

yo werde euch berichten. denke aber ich brauch noch neue click Schuhe. habe normale shimanos, denke n skate Schuh mit klick Einsatz passt wohl besser. Versuchs aber erstmal mit den shimanos 

Gewicht sind 590gr

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5110 mit Tapatalk


----------



## crossboss (28. Mai 2014)

Ok ,das ist mal ne Menge , doch wenn die Funktion stimmt, einfach egal.................


----------



## crossboss (28. Mai 2014)

Bei der RS Duke 100, ne Seite zuvor, habe ich erst voll daneben gegriffen. Der Typ hat mich zunächst voll übers Ohr.......total schrottig innen. Riesen Typ! Aber  habe  Ihn so-was-von -dran -gekriegt! Und Geld bald wieder......


----------



## freetourer (28. Mai 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> Bei der RS Duke 100, ne Seite zuvor, habe ich erst voll daneben gegriffen. Der Typ hat mich zunächst voll übers Ohr.......total schrottig innen. Riesen Typ! Aber  habe  Ihn so-was-von -dran -gekriegt! Und Geld bald wieder......



Tja - sowas ist immer doof.

Gibt halt überall solche und solche.

Bin hier im Bikemarkt auch bereits 2 mal auf die Nase gefallen.

Allerdings würde ich mir eine Bewertung sparen, in der man den Gegenüber als Lügner und Betrüger bezeichnet. Damit unterstellst Du ja schon Vorsatz - wenn Du den nicht zweifelsfrei nachweisen kannst könnte Dich der Typ auch schön wegen Verleumdung drankriegen.


----------



## crossboss (28. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## crossboss (28. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## Nico Laus (31. Mai 2014)

Wenn der Postbote Samstags klingelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (31. Mai 2014)




----------



## c0rtez (31. Mai 2014)

Auch wieder was geordert.

Zum einen neuen Schuhe "Six Six One Filter SPD". Schuhe für Flat Pedale, welche aber auch SPD Cleats aufnehmen können. Passend für meine Funn Mamba

Und dann noch, neue Schläuche, da ich von SV auf AV Ventile wechseln wollte. Neue Pushen (Schwalbe Hans Dampf 26x2,35). N neuer Lenker Spank Spoon Riser 760 und n Marsh Guard.

Mit Ausnahme des Mash Guards ist auch alles schon dran. Ergebnis könnt ihr euch gleich im Bike Thread angucken.


----------



## c0rtez (1. Juni 2014)

kris. schrieb:


> sieht interessant aus. berichte mal bitte über die ersten ausfahrten!



Heute endlich die Funn Mamba getestet. Bin absolut begeistert. Wie versprochen berichte ich mal ein bisschen.

Eins vor weg. Ich habe erstmal im Garten mit MTB Race Schuhen mit Klick getestet. Geht grundsätzlich sehr gut, ist aber eigentlich quatsch. Denn die Race schuhe haben eine viel zu kleine Auflagefläche und somit steht man nur auf der Pedalachse. Dann kann ich auch normale Klickies nehmen.

Aber wie in einem Post weiter oben zu sehen, habe ich mir ja die Six Six One Filter gekauft. Flatpedalschuhe die optional auch Cleats aufnehmen. Und das ist eine echt geile Kombi. Die Klicks gehen mit den Six Six One "relativ schwer rein", was ich allerdings sehr gut finde. Denn wenn man mal ohne Klick fährt aber mal den Fuß absetzen muss springt er nicht sofort wieder rein. Ich fahre Klick grundsätzlich nur bei steileren oder längeren Uphillpassagen. Wenn es dann mal n Moment dauert bis es klick macht finde ich das nicht so schlimm. Mit den Race Schuhen geht es wie Butter. Auf der Klickseite sind zu dem noch 4 Pins, was den Grip noch weiter verbessert, was aber wohl auch mit der Grund für das "schwere" einklicken mit den Six Six One ist.

Der Grip auf der nicht Klickseite ist zu dem auch echt genial.

Alles in allem eine super Wahl. Für mich eigentlich das #1 Enduro Pedal. Ich denke eigentlich überall außer für reines DH geeignet.

EDIT:
Ein kleiner negativ Punkt ist mir dann doch noch eingefallen. Die Klickaufnahmen sind schwarz lackiert, wahrscheinlich wegen der Optik. Hätte man aber besser unbehandelt lassen sollen. Bereits nach der ersten Ausfahrt ist an der ein oder anderen Stelle vom einklicken der Lack ab. Aber ist ja nun mal auch ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, also meckern auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## MartinM1984 (1. Juni 2014)

c0rtez schrieb:


> Heute endlich die Funn Mamba getestet. Bin absolut begeistert. Wie versprochen berichte ich mal ein bisschen.
> 
> Eins vor weg. Ich habe erstmal im Garten mit MTB Race Schuhen mit Klick getestet. Geht grundsätzlich sehr gut, ist aber eigentlich quatsch. Denn die Race schuhe haben eine viel zu kleine Auflagefläche und somit steht man nur auf der Pedalachse. Dann kann ich auch normale Klickies nehmen.
> 
> ...



Hi c0rtez,

Woher hast du denn die Funn Mamba Pedale? Die sind genau das, was ich suche


----------



## c0rtez (1. Juni 2014)

Gibt's in Deutschland noch nicht 

habe ich in der Schweiz bei velo Shop bestellt. Musst aber per Mail hinschreiben, so schicken die nicht nach Deutschland. angeblich haben die für mich ne Ausnahme gemacht. versuch dein Glück einfach mal 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MartinM1984 (1. Juni 2014)

c0rtez schrieb:


> Gibt's in Deutschland noch nicht
> 
> habe ich in der Schweiz bei velo Shop bestellt. Musst aber per Mail hinschreiben, so schicken die nicht nach Deutschland. angeblich haben die für mich ne Ausnahme gemacht. versuch dein Glück einfach mal
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk



Na dann probier ich das mal mit Österreich ;-) DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (2. Juni 2014)

....


----------



## chucki_bo (8. Juni 2014)

Pimp my PIKE... rote Abziehbilder für die Gabel....


----------



## kris. (8. Juni 2014)

Nice


----------



## wolfi (15. Juni 2014)

Neuer shifter, allerdings für den Käfer





vrom schmartpfon


----------



## crossboss (15. Juni 2014)

hey Wolle, toller Shifter -von Sram?? Und auch noch mit Nitroeinblasung......ach neee doch nur der Feuerlöscher


----------



## wolfi (15. Juni 2014)

Lachgas wäre schon fein...aber zu kompliziert. Dann lieber ne Roots kompressor... der bringt ca 40-50% Leistung.

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## wolfi (15. Juni 2014)

Lachgas mit steuerelektrik in der Kiste von Klaus

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## crossboss (16. Juni 2014)

aha! Deshalb war Klaus auf deinem Geburtstag wieder so lustig.....
Die Dragsterkarre von ihm ist schon cool........ääähhm falscher Fred


----------



## crossboss (17. Juni 2014)




----------



## freetourer (17. Juni 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funkenritter (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen
Gestern hat endlich mal wieder der Postmann geklingelt. Wenn er Rechnung bringt macht er das heimlich.





Da es aktuell regnet darf es noch ein wenig im Wohnzimmer stehen bleiben.


----------



## nippelspanner (19. Juni 2014)

Auspacken, aber zack zack!


----------



## SofusCorn (19. Juni 2014)

Mit so nem feinen Radkarton kann ich leider nicht dienen. Meine neue Fahrradbeleuchtung 
Eine davon sollte ich allerdings endlich mal zurückschicken, um die Geldbörse zu schonen....


----------



## funkenritter (20. Juni 2014)

Habe mal den Karton geöffnet und ausgepackt.


----------



## criscross (20. Juni 2014)

funkenritter schrieb:


> Habe mal den Karton geöffnet und ausgepackt.



wenn du jetzt das Lasso von der Vorderradbremse noch kürzt, dann isses perfekt 
viel Spaß damit


----------



## funkenritter (20. Juni 2014)

Wenn's das nur ist . 
Viel schlimmer finde ich das man die weiße Kiste mit meinen U-buchsen seh'n kann


----------



## criscross (20. Juni 2014)

funkenritter schrieb:


> Wenn's das nur ist .
> Viel schlimmer finde ich das man die weiße Kiste mit meinen U-buchsen seh'n kann


.....jetzt ...... wo du es so sagst...


----------



## funkenritter (21. Juni 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


>


Hallo crossboss,
sind das die PRIVATEER von Giro???
Die wollt ich mir auch bestellen, nur wüsste ich gern wie die Größenmäßig so ausfallen.
Gruß funkenritter


----------



## the_Shot (21. Juni 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> wenn du jetzt das Lasso von der Vorderradbremse noch kürzt, dann isses perfekt
> viel Spaß damit



Und die Plastik-Scheibe hinter der Kassette muss auch noch weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juni 2014)

funkenritter schrieb:


> sind das die PRIVATEER von Giro???



richtig.

adidas sneaker in größe 43 und giro gauge oder code in größe 43 fallen m.m.n. gleich aus.


----------



## crossboss (21. Juni 2014)

@funkenritter
Ja das sind die Giro Privateer. Bin heute mal damit an der Hasenkanzel gefahren. Knallharte griffige Sohle und trotzdem sehr bequem. Mit 3 Verschlüssen lassen die sich echt gut anpassen . Bin begeistert von den Giro Schuhen. Ich werde die wohl zukünftig auch am Rennrad einsetzen. Ich habe die 1 Nummer größer in 46 genommen  und passt mir. Es gibt halbe Grössen.


----------



## the_Shot (26. Juni 2014)

Soo, nachdem meine Minions am Liteville so langsam den Dienst quittieren, gabs mal wieder was aus dem Hause Schwalbe. Bin mal gespannt wie sich die Rundlinge im groben Geläuf so schlagen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain77 (26. Juni 2014)

Der Mary ist top, hab ihn am VR verbaut. Hat mich gut den Bikepark in Spicak runter gebracht.


----------



## chucki_bo (28. Juni 2014)

Atera Strada Sport M3, erweiterbar auf ein 4. Rad... Man weiß ja nie 

nach über 10 Jahren ist der alte Träger als Wandhalterung ausgemustert....


----------



## Surfjunk (28. Juni 2014)

Hab den gleichen. 4 MTB kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (28. Juni 2014)

einmal horstlink-set für das ICB...ohne Foto da schon eingebaut. endlich kein spiel mehr


----------



## Surfjunk (29. Juni 2014)

Kleines Bremsen Update. 

XT --> XTR


----------



## crossboss (29. Juni 2014)

dazu besser noch neue Scheiben..... Finde aber auch  Farbe silber nicht ganz optimal zum ansonsten schwarzen Bike


----------



## Surfjunk (29. Juni 2014)

Warum neue Scheiben?
Hatte vorher schon die ICE TEC drauf, sehe keinen logischen Grund diese zu wechseln.

Finde das silber Finish in Kombi mit den Scheiben Klasse, bleibt also so.


----------



## crossboss (30. Juni 2014)

Klugscheissmodus anging mir um die abgenutzten Scheiben in Verbindung mit den neuen Bremsen, so verschenkt man leider einiges


----------



## freetourer (30. Juni 2014)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Kleines Bremsen Update.
> 
> XT --> XTR



TOP 

Fahre ich auch an einem meiner Bikes mit den SM-RT 76 Scheiben. Absolute Sorgloskombi.


crossboss schrieb:


> Klugscheissmodus anging mir um die abgenutzten Scheiben in Verbindung mit den neuen Bremsen, so verschenkt man leider einiges



Nach der Logik müsste man ja auch immer bei neuen Bremsbelägen die Scheiben wechseln.


----------



## Surfjunk (30. Juni 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> TOP
> 
> Fahre ich auch an einem meiner Bikes mit den SM-RT 76 Scheiben. Absolute Sorgloskombi.
> 
> ...



Naja der Jogi hat´s ja 
Der macht das bestimmt immer so


----------



## freetourer (30. Juni 2014)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Naja der Jogi hat´s ja
> Der macht das bestimmt immer so



Na - wenn das so ist gebe ich Jörg mal meine Adresse. Dann kann er mir seine Scheiben beim Bremsbelagwechsel immer zuschicken und ich brauche die dann auf.


----------



## crossboss (30. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## freetourer (30. Juni 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> erst der dann noch derund dann der meine
> 
> Die alten 180er _Icetech_ kannste natürlich , als Entwicklungshilfe, haben.  1000 km daruf aber ich bremse ja auch nicht sooo vieeel
> 
> ...



Jörg, die ganzen Smilies im ersten Satz verstehe ich nicht. 

Über Geschmack lässt sich halt nicht streiten.

Die Magura Wave fahre ich an einem anderen LRS auch mit der XTR - finde ich sogar eigentlich noch besser als mit den Shimano Scheiben. Da die Magura Scheiben etwas dicker sind verziehen die nicht so schnell. Auch die Storm funktionieren ziemlich gut mit einer Shimano Bremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (30. Juni 2014)

Hi.
Ich fahre meine XTR Magnesium mit Storm SL-Scheiben. 
Laufen astrein und verzögern enorm.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (1. Juli 2014)

sorry, muss mich mal selbst korrigieren......fahre ja doch die neueren Magura Storm Modelle der MT Serie. Die sind wenige  Zehntel dicker als die recht schlanken Shimano Icetech , die ich leider immer wieder richten musste.
Dazu wird mit Shimano F03C Metall Belägen verzögert. 
MIt Storm Disk weniger Verzug, toller Biß und sehr gut dosierbar dabei sehrstandfest/ hitzefest.
Ich selbst meine, jetzt sogar insgesamt  weniger Verschleiß festzustellen. Auf der Waage sind die Storm auch kein Nachteil


----------



## Ehrenfeld (1. Juli 2014)

ich bin jetzt seit zwei Wochen mit der Guide unterwegs. Macht bisher einen äußerst guten Eindruck bei einem ziemlich guten Preis...Testbericht folgt demnächst.


----------



## Nico Laus (16. August 2014)

Auf die Guide bin ich auch scharf. Aber erstmal gibt's was ganz Spezielles. Vorab ein kleiner Teaser :


----------



## kris. (16. August 2014)

neue Reifen!!


----------



## Nico Laus (16. August 2014)

Na ich hoffe doch, dass da neue Reifen drauf sind.


----------



## criscross (16. August 2014)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Na ich hoffe doch, dass da neue Reifen drauf sind.



aubacke.....er kriegt nen Hochrad ....


----------



## Surfjunk (16. August 2014)

...neue Bremsleitungen


----------



## crossboss (16. August 2014)

*Alunippel

zwanzigneuner* auf dem Reifen, mit schätzungsweise um die 120mm
gratuliere zum Neugeborenen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (17. August 2014)

Ja, all das und noch viel mehr Neues am Neuen.


----------



## kris. (17. August 2014)

netter knick in sitzrohr


----------



## freetourer (17. August 2014)

Willkommen im Club der NuSchool Trekkingradler.


----------



## Rischer (17. August 2014)

Kona Honzo? Richtig Geiles Rad. Seit ich das habe steht mein Fully still


----------



## Nico Laus (17. August 2014)

Das klingt vielversprechend. 

Bis der Hobel den Weg aus GB zu mir findet, wird es wohl noch etwas dauern. Bin schon sehr gespannt wie sich 29er im Gelände fahren.


----------



## Rischer (18. August 2014)

Fährt sich verdammt geil, besonders mit langem Radstand finde ich. Die Ardent würde ich auch runter schmeißen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (18. August 2014)

das _Honzo_ hatte ich auch schonmal im Sinn, als Winterdirtbike, gratuliere zur der Wahl Ronald
Das _Taro_ aus Alu fand ich aber für den Zweck ebenfalls klasse.


----------



## nippelspanner (21. August 2014)

Grüne Bikes sind geil!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (21. August 2014)

futuristisches Stadt- und Familiengerät. Bremsen sind schon getauscht, kommen noch anderer Vorbau, Lenker und Pedale drauf


----------



## Dennis32 (22. August 2014)

Nach meinen Urlaub in Saalbach und 3 abgerissenen Speichen war mir klar das ein neuer her musste. 

Hope pro 2 evo mit Track Mack evo felgen

~1982g inkl Tubeless Felgenband


----------



## poekelz (22. August 2014)

Freesoul schrieb:


> futuristisches Stadt- und Familiengerät. Bremsen sind schon getauscht, kommen noch anderer Vorbau, Lenker und Pedale drauf



Du willst doch nicht im Ernst diese Designgesamtkunstwerk zerstören, in dem du die Lenker-Vorbaueinheit austauschst?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (22. August 2014)

poekelz schrieb:


> Du willst doch nicht im Ernst diese Designgesamtkunstwerk zerstören, in dem du die Lenker-Vorbaueinheit austauschst?


Hätte CD es richtig gemacht (breiter Lenker, höherer Vorbau/Rise (das Rad ist offiziell ein XL, fährt sich aber von der Front eher wie ein M/L), ein integriertes Licht, das nicht nach oben leuchtet) hätte ich nichts ändern müssen. So wie es aktuell ist, bleibt mir ja nix anderes übrig...  Und ein Designkunstwerk an dem Magura MT2 montiert sind...naja 

Kommt ein neuer Cannondale-Vorbau mit Carbonlenker drauf.


----------



## crossboss (29. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## crossboss (30. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## nippelspanner (3. November 2014)

Was macht der Otto-Normal-Biker montagabends?
Entweder "Bauer sucht dicke Frau" gucken, oder ´nen neuen Hobel zusammenschrauben.
Genug kaltes Bier da? => Check!
Pizza bestellt? => Check!
Der Abend ist gesichert!


----------



## kris. (3. November 2014)

Viel Spass!!  

Rune?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (3. November 2014)

och nee, nen Fee-Karton

dann gib mir einfach nur das kalte Bier......................
..................und viel Spass damit


----------



## nippelspanner (3. November 2014)

Mist!
Habe den Rahmen gleich wieder eingepackt.
Die Verarbeitungsquali ist soooo unterirdisch.... 
Das gibt Mecker!


----------



## kris. (3. November 2014)

oha...


----------



## freetourer (3. November 2014)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Mist!
> Habe den Rahmen gleich wieder eingepackt.
> Die Verarbeitungsquali ist soooo unterirdisch....
> Das gibt Mecker!



Geil - ein Banshee Rider mehr in OWL.


----------



## crossboss (3. November 2014)

.........die Zeiten sind zum Glück auch vorbei, wo die nur Kona schlecht kopiert haben.
Aber so schlechte Qualität? Montagsfahrrad???

Namen sind _Schall und Rauc_h !


----------



## poekelz (3. November 2014)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Mist!
> Habe den Rahmen gleich wieder eingepackt.
> Die Verarbeitungsquali ist soooo unterirdisch....
> Das gibt Mecker!



Schade, dann musste wohl doch "Bauer sucht dicke Frau" anschauen, aber immerhin gibt´s Bier und Pizza dazu.


----------



## crossboss (3. November 2014)

....und Hopfen beruhigt..........


----------



## kris. (3. November 2014)

Ich hätte da ein 575 ;-)


----------



## nippelspanner (3. November 2014)

kris. schrieb:


> Ich hätte da ein 575 ;-)


Habe ich selbst!

Werde morgen mal ein paar Fotos zum Vertrieb mailen.
Vorhin schon mit denen telefoniert...
Läuft wohl auf einem Austausch hinaus.
Nervt trotzdem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (4. November 2014)

Na was is es denn nun? Männlein oder Weiblein? (Rune, Spitfire)


----------



## crossboss (4. November 2014)

bei der _Fee_  wär für mich nur 1er der _*Prime*_-Minister;-)


----------



## crossboss (5. November 2014)

fette Trailrakete aus Vacouver,  das _Instnkt_ bitte genau in dieser Farbe, bitte als Rahmenbasis ,-) Ich suche das schon länger in XL!!!!!
shice, gibt es jedoch momentan nur Komplettset.......fuck


----------



## basti_b (19. November 2014)

kein neues Bike aber immerhin...


----------



## crossboss (19. November 2014)

finde die neuen Nics nen echten Fortschritt zu früher,
würde sie aber immer so dick wie möglich nehmen;-)


----------



## the_Shot (19. November 2014)

Naja, die alten Nic's taugten nur zum Forstautobahn schroten, ob die "neuen" besser sind - kp. Sobald die MagicMary und der RockRazor runter sind, wechsel ich wieder zu Maxxis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (19. November 2014)

ich fahre den 2015 Nobby in 2.35 am Hinterrad, der ist schon um Welten besser wie das alte Modell,
aber einem DHR II kann er das Wasser nicht reichen.....


----------



## crossboss (19. November 2014)

deshalb habe ich mir die Tage die Maxxis Highroller 2 3c und Dhr 2 3c für die nasse Zeit gekauft. Hoffe am Woe sind sie da,-)


----------



## criscross (19. November 2014)

der Nobby kommt auch wieder runter und der altbewährte DHR II hinten wieder drauf, 
passend zur Jahreszeit und Wetter werde ich am WE mal den Shorty testen...


----------



## 230691 (19. November 2014)

Es gibt doch nichts über Contis mit black Chilli =)

Anti OT.... nicht wirklich viel :/ muss bis nächstes Jahr warten wenn ich dann endlich Facharbeiter bin.

Aber ich will noch mehr aus der Lyrik rausholen und habe mal ein Azubi Kollegen aus dem 1ten Jahr drum gebeten etwas zu machen.


----------



## basti_b (19. November 2014)

Naja... irgendwann hab ich mal wie wild gegoogled und auch hier im Forum fast alles zum Thema reifen gelesen.
Danach wußte ich nur, dass ich mir einfach selber eine Meinung bilden muss. Ist ja voll der Glaubenskrieg!
Bis jetzt hatte ich den Bonträger XR1 expert drauf, schneller, leichter Reifen. Von dem wechsele ich jetzt nicht auf einen DHR II.

Wie gesagt, will da jetzt auch gar nicht groß drüber philosophieren, da gibts schon 10000000 Posts zu.


Premiere wird für mich auf jeden fall auch Tubeless. Muss ich mir noch mal ein paar Youtube Videos zu reinziehen. 
Denke mal, damit werde ich mich Sonntag beschäftigen.


----------



## chucki_bo (19. November 2014)

Nabendz:

Ich bin auf der Suche nach guten Winterschuhen. Keine Klicks und wenn möglich auch nicht viele 
100 Euro teuer...

Was fahrt Ihr, falls es irgendwann doch mal Winter wird bzw. was könntet Ihr empfehlen?

Gruß
chucki_bo


----------



## Dennis32 (20. November 2014)

Also ich fahre das ganze Jahr meine hohen 5/10. 
Im Winter mit Neoprensocken gegen kalte und nasse Füße...


----------



## poekelz (20. November 2014)

5/10 Diddie Schneider


----------



## crossboss (20. November 2014)

.


----------



## nippelspanner (20. November 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


>



Sowas mit der Sohle vom 5/10 Modell "Freerider" wäre mal super! 
(Natürlich ohne Klickgedöns)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (20. November 2014)

.


----------



## the_Shot (20. November 2014)

FiveTen Impact zu jeder Jahreszeit


----------



## chucki_bo (20. November 2014)

Gracias @all... 

Werde mich jetzt mal durchs www klickern. 

Gruß
chucki_bo


----------



## bennZ37 (24. November 2014)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Sowas mit der Sohle vom 5/10 Modell "Freerider" wäre mal super!
> (Natürlich ohne Klickgedöns)



wie sieht es mit den wandereigenschaften der sohle aus? ich bin auf der suche nach nem schuh fuer die alpen. flatpedaltauglich, warm, halbwegs gute abrolleigenschaften.


----------



## nippelspanner (24. November 2014)

bennZ37 schrieb:


> wie sieht es mit den wandereigenschaften der sohle aus? ich bin auf der suche nach nem schuh fuer die alpen. flatpedaltauglich, warm, halbwegs gute abrolleigenschaften.


5/10 Impact.
Bin damit auch schon durch die Alpen gelatscht.


----------



## crossboss (25. November 2014)

.


----------



## poekelz (25. November 2014)

Warum denn 2 Hinterreifen, fährst du jetzt Dreirad?


----------



## criscross (25. November 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> bin jetzt echt mal auf die Maxxis tubeleready gespannt,-)



gute Entscheidung


----------



## crossboss (25. November 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (25. November 2014)

.


----------



## Nico Laus (30. November 2014)

Der Minion DHR2 ist ein sehr ausgewogener Reifen. Den Highroller finde ich in Kurven aber noch bissiger. Besonders im losen, weichen Untergrund verbeißt sich der Gummi. Mit Maxxis kann man sowieso kaum was falsch machen. 



Ich habe auch neues Spielzeug.


----------



## Mountain77 (30. November 2014)

Edel geht die Welt zu Grunde!
In zwei Wochen sollte mein Winterprojekt Transalp Summitrider Rahmen ankommen, dann gibt es von mir mal wieder nen Bild.


----------



## crossboss (1. Dezember 2014)

.


----------



## Nico Laus (1. Dezember 2014)

Die Dämpfung der Maxxis ist super. Conti springt da mehr. Zumindest die Reifen ohne DH Karkasse. Dafür rollt conti i.A. besser. 

Reifenwahl ist schon ne Wissenschaft für sich.


----------



## crossboss (1. Dezember 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amokles (4. Dezember 2014)

Mein Neues Spicy ist endlich da und wurde gestern morgen bei -3,5 grad eingeritten


----------



## basti_b (9. Dezember 2014)

Shimano, SRAM, KMC...
ich dachte, ich unterstütze mal ne deutsche Firma...





Liest man ja wieder alles mögliche zur Kettenlänge, +2 Glieder, +3 Glieder usw.
Wahrscheinlich eine blöde Frage aber spricht irgendwas dagegen, einfach die gleiche Anzahl/ Länge von der alten Kette zu übernehmen?


----------



## poekelz (10. Dezember 2014)

Wenn es bei der alten Kette gepasst hat würde ich die gleiche Anzahl Kettenglieder nehmen.
Aber nicht einfach die gleiche Länge nehmen, weil sich die alte Kette möglicherweise gelängt hat.


----------



## nippelspanner (10. Dezember 2014)

Nö, spricht nichts dageben!
Wieso sollte die neue Ketter länge oder kürzer sein, wenn´s vorher super gepasst hat?


----------



## Dennis32 (10. Januar 2015)

Verspätetes Weihnachtsgeschenk von mir selbst


----------



## Nico Laus (10. Januar 2015)

welche Bremsanlange hast du dir gegönnt?


----------



## Dennis32 (10. Januar 2015)

Tech 3 e4


----------



## crossboss (10. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## Dennis32 (10. Januar 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> .....und die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt;-)


Wie meinen?


----------



## crossboss (10. Januar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (11. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## crossboss (16. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## crossboss (16. Januar 2015)

n.


----------



## crossboss (17. Januar 2015)

Es ist beinahe schon fertig 
........und schmeckt nach Waldmeister,-)


----------



## crossboss (17. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## Peter88 (18. Januar 2015)

Cooles Bike!

Würde mir sicher auch gut stehen 
Aber was ist das für eine Gabel? Doch bitte keine mit Carbon Folie "veredelte" Fox ?!


----------



## crossboss (18. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## nippelspanner (19. Januar 2015)

249,- inkl. Dämpfer?
Heißer Preis! 
Dann ist ja sogar noch 'ne dunkle Sonnenbrille gegen die grelle Farben drin.


----------



## crossboss (19. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (20. Januar 2015)

Geschenkt bekommen: Das aller, aller, aller wichtigste Tool in der Bike-Werkstatt:





Der Öffner für´s Bier danach, und vorher und zwischendurch und überhaupt....!


----------



## kris. (20. Januar 2015)




----------



## basti_b (20. Januar 2015)

Die Farbe vom cube bike gefällt mir 





Alles da.


----------



## crossboss (20. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## Sado-Uwe (29. Januar 2015)

Moin, moin. Habe mir mal selber ein Geburtstags-Geschenk gemacht:












































Mal sehen, ob das mit der Leitungsführung so funktioniert.

Tschüß, Sado-Uwe


----------



## Über (29. Januar 2015)

Hallo und herzlichen Gückwunsch 
Nette Geschenke haste da bekommen ;-)

Das mit de Kabelführung wird aber so nichts werden.

Hast doch am Sattelstützenschnellspanner extra die "Löcher" als Führung für die Remotestützenleitung. 
Idealer Weise dann unterm Unterrohr verlegen. Dann ists versteckt und geschützt und mit deinen Aufklebehaltern brauchst du nichtmal Kabelbinder ums Oberrohr ziehen.



Gruß
Über


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (29. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## Stubenkueken (29. Januar 2015)

Soo jetzt poste ich auch mal was. Bin sonst eher nur der mitleser . Nach über einem Jahr dauereinsatz war der rubber Queen jetzt mal fällig. Habe eig stark zu maxxis High Roller tendiert oder irgendwas vergleichbares aber lucky bike bielefeld will irgendwie nix an niemanden verkaufen immer wieder das gleiche da. Somit hab ich mir jetzt einen Satz onzas zum Preis von einem angebotenen (aber nicht lieferbar, wie alles bei fucky bike) Conti baron. Die wollten doch echt fast 80 Taler für einen Baron haben. Ich hab ihn nirgends so teuer im Netz gefunden. Ich mag hier niemanden angreifen oder beleidigen doch ich hab schon viele tausender bei LB gelassen und sie stoßen mir immer wieder vor den Kopf. Und behandeln mich als wäre ich luft. Vllt geht es ja nicht nur mir so ? Ps: die onzas waren innerhalb von 24 Std da bestellt bei bike-discount.de, bin mit denen mächtig zufrieden.

k


----------



## crossboss (6. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## crossboss (6. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## criscross (6. Februar 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> der _Neue_, doch  irgendwie vertraute Frame ist ebenfalls vorhin gekommen....wurde auf Garantie getauscht
> 
> file:///media/bettina/disk/DCIM/100OLYMP/P1010054.JPG


gabs denn gleich nen 2015er ?


----------



## crossboss (6. Februar 2015)

..........exakt mein Modell, aber diesmal mit besseren Edelstahllagern und Alu-TitanschraubenKit vom Team SL Modell,-)


----------



## freetourer (6. Februar 2015)

Hattest du bei Deinem Stereo nicht gerade eben noch die Lager getauscht?

Was war denn defekt?


----------



## crossboss (6. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## freetourer (6. Februar 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> ... das der Hinterbau am Sitzrohr angeklopft hatte......



 


???


----------



## brain072 (7. Februar 2015)

FESTSTELLUNG: SECHSUNDZWANZIGZOLL IST GESCHICHTE
Nach drei Wöchiger Krankheitsbedingter Bike Abstinenz konnte ich heute das erste mal mein neues Bike bewegen... Natürlich ein Nicolai, Helius TB 29".
Wahnsinn wie das auf den Trails im Teuto bei Werther abgeht, 4* zum einstellen den DH-Trail beim Bergfrieden und 3* den Biber Pfad runter, ich bin noch NIE so schnelle auf Schnee diese Trails gefahren wie mit dem Bike...... Die Laufräder kleben förmlich am Boden. UNGLAUBLICH ich bin bekehrt. @crossboss Du hattest recht.
Verkauft alle eure 26" Bikes, entweder 650b oder 29", größer ist besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 175627 (7. Februar 2015)

sorryunverkäuflich.


----------



## kris. (7. Februar 2015)

nope


----------



## crossboss (7. Februar 2015)

@brain072
Ich habe es ja irgendwie geahnt, wenn man es dann doch endlich einmal wirklich selbst erfahren hat;-)

Momentan ist das aber nicht am Trail kleben, sondern Festfrieren;-)

.......und......cooler Frosch Brain


----------



## Nico Laus (8. Februar 2015)

Erstmal Gratulation zum tollen Hobel! 

Das 


> Verkauft alle eure 26" Bikes, entweder 650b oder 29", größer ist besser.


wird nicht passieren und ich sehe es etwas differenzierter. Richtig aggressive Fahrweise fällt mit 26" leichter. Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## crossboss (8. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (15. Februar 2015)

Mit 560g mein "Neuer Begleiter"


----------



## Amokles (15. Februar 2015)

Hui,  hast aber viel vor was?


----------



## crossboss (15. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## wosch (15. Februar 2015)

So ein Ding braucht man immer mal zwischendurch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rudi-ritzel (18. Februar 2015)

Gibbet denn Lawinenwarnstufe im Teuto? ☺️


Tapatalk sucks


----------



## Ehrenfeld (18. Februar 2015)




----------



## Thomas B. (18. Februar 2015)

Boach, das Trek will ich auch haben, aber nur ohne diesen furchtbaren Spacer-Turm!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (18. Februar 2015)

Thomas B. schrieb:


> Boach, das Trek will ich auch haben, aber nur ohne diesen furchtbaren Spacer-Turm!


muss mal schauen ob der noch was runterkommt, alternativ wird der vorbau gedreht. Bin halt 1,93m... hab allerdings noch nix eingestellt und bin noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## kris. (18. Februar 2015)

Sieht man am Sattel


----------



## Ehrenfeld (18. Februar 2015)

kris. schrieb:


> Sieht man am Sattel


ja, das ist der zweite Punkt  wie gesagt, bis auf einmal von der einfahrt auf die straße und zurück war noch nix mit fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (19. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (3. März 2015)

Es ist gar nicht einfach in der schwindsüchtigen Teile-Zeit einen Vorbau mit "Satten 396 gramm zu finden.
Aus Ein mach Zwei.Da der Race Atals so gut verkauft wurde konnte der gut alte Diabolus &Evolve ohne zuzahlung erworben werden.
Nach geduligen warten endlich Erfolg.


----------



## basti_b (7. März 2015)

nicht ganz neu...




aber immerhin neuen Druckstufe und ab jetzt ohne Remote! Ich finds toll


----------



## crossboss (10. März 2015)

.


----------



## nippelspanner (12. März 2015)

Na siehste, geht doch.


----------



## crossboss (12. März 2015)

.


----------



## crossboss (12. März 2015)

.


----------



## basti_b (12. März 2015)

oh man  wie ärgerlich!


----------



## crossboss (14. März 2015)

.


----------



## Amokles (14. März 2015)

meld dich mal wenn du es wieder verkaufst. ich hab nen kumpel der das echt schick finden würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (14. März 2015)

---


----------



## Deleted 175627 (17. März 2015)

_*Passend zu Paul`s* (Paul Basagoitia)*neuen Viedeo,wurde mein Gedenkbike fertig.*
Dank der 27.5 ,29er & Kühlschrankvarianten +++ Vermarktung gibt es 26erTeile zu Schrottpreisen.
*


 *_


----------



## crossboss (18. März 2015)

---


----------



## -Kiwi- (19. März 2015)

Schönes Bike!
Viel Spaß damit.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## freetourer (19. März 2015)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Schönes Bike!
> Viel Spaß damit.
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.



Steht doch schon im Bikemarkt.


----------



## crossboss (19. März 2015)

merci Jungs, bin noch nicht gefahren-- am Woe hoffentlich endlich.

@ Freetourer nur das 2. KIT


----------



## freetourer (19. März 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> merci Jungs, bin noch nicht gefahren-- am Woe hoffentlich endlich.
> 
> @ Freetourer nur das 2. KIT



Sieht ja fast nach Großhandel aus. 

Warum baust Du denn eigentlich nicht den Stereo Rahmen wieder auf - dann hättest Du doch wieder ein 29er LongTravel Fully.

So ein 27,5er ist ja ein ganz schön großer Rückschritt.


----------



## crossboss (19. März 2015)

wer isst schon gern immer nur Kaviar, wenn Du verstehst;-)


----------



## freetourer (19. März 2015)

Back to Topic:





Damit sich mein Prime nicht so alleine fühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 175627 (19. März 2015)

Wer den 'Alien-Look' normaler Fahrradhelmeden leid ist,findet nach dem 26er Teile-Ausverkauf,günstig Hartschalenhelme.
Mist,nachgewogen die neue Inmold Helme wiegen schlappe 324g bei 58-62/L. Mein Alter überzeugt mit satten 540g
*Ich warte,wie einige Freunde von mir,auf die Entwicklung der 27.5 ,29er & Kühlschrankvariante +++Bikekurbeln mit Lager.*
Endlich was zu meinen roten Schuhen.


----------



## crossboss (19. März 2015)




----------



## crossboss (26. März 2015)

Das _Trailbeast_ ist bald wieder  unterwegs. Rahmen noch ungefahren befindet sich zusammen mit einigen Neuteilen im finalen Wiederaufbau.


----------



## crossboss (28. April 2015)

für den 180er /27,5er Freerider ---- *Formula Thirty Five-180 *


----------



## Nico Laus (28. April 2015)

Schick! Du scheinst deine Gabel gefunden zu haben.


----------



## crossboss (28. April 2015)

ja danke Dir Ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (30. April 2015)

.


----------



## Dennis32 (30. April 2015)

Ich steige da bei dir so langsam nicht mehr durch....


----------



## crossboss (30. April 2015)

.


----------



## Dennis32 (30. April 2015)

Rocky,  bionicon,  das grüne.... 

Hast doch nur 2 Beine


----------



## crossboss (30. April 2015)

.


----------



## Lemgoer73 (4. Mai 2015)

So mein neues Stadtbike Project kann beginnen


----------



## crossboss (4. Mai 2015)

.


----------



## crossboss (9. Mai 2015)

Unpacking "Gerät"


----------



## Deleted 175627 (11. Mai 2015)

so,mein neues spielzeug.endlich kann ich meinen V.R oder H.R aber so was von genau einstellen.Am WE  V.R 1.59 bar,das griped


----------



## crossboss (15. Mai 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti_b (15. Mai 2015)

neuer (Carbon-) Lenker mit 20 mm Rise, fühlt sich gut an - allerdings erst ne kleine Runde gedreht. Morgen noch mal!
Wie ich es hasse, die scheiss ESI Griffe drauf zu ziehen


----------



## kris. (15. Mai 2015)

drei, vier kabelbinder können helfen bei sowas


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Mai 2015)

wenn ich mir die anordnung von brems- und schalthebeln angucke, hätte ich auch probleme mit schmerzenden händen. egal mit welchem lenker.


----------



## basti_b (15. Mai 2015)

@kris. ok... nächstes mal (wobei ich hoffe, dass ich bis dahin nen eigenen Kompressor habe )
@k_star was würdest du ändern? Eigentlich hab ich da gar keine Probleme mit - schmerzende Hände hatte ich auch nicht wirklich, es war höchstes leicht unangenehm nach 2-3 stunden


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Mai 2015)

hand an den griff, so dass die hand außen mit dem lenker/griffende abschließt, und den zeigefinger ausstrecken -> dort ist der bremshebel zu ende.

die schalthebel ordne ich so an, dass ich mit dem daumenende auf dem hebelende liege. also so, dass man den größten hebel hat.

die hebel im allgemeinen auch nicht zu weit nach unten drehen, sondern eher flach halten.


----------



## basti_b (15. Mai 2015)

genau so ist das bei mir auch... vielleicht sind meine Hände einfach kleiner?!


----------



## Nico Laus (17. Mai 2015)

Da war ich letztens ganz unbedarft online shoppen...Schläuche, Verschleißteile und so... kurz nicht aufgepasst, schon war so 'ne Gabel bestellt. Diesem Internet ist nicht zu trauen.


----------



## crossboss (17. Mai 2015)

ja, ja ich kenn das  schönes Gerät


----------



## Nico Laus (28. Mai 2015)

Gestern so: 






Heute so: 






Finde den Fehler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stubenkueken (28. Mai 2015)

Autschn... Wie lang ist denn der letzte Service her?

Oh grade erst gesehen das die ja Mist neu ist. Dann mal zurück mit der feinen kleinen


----------



## Nico Laus (28. Mai 2015)

Ja, richtig bitter. 

Hätte die Gabel mich in der kurzen Zeit, die sie funktioniert hat, nicht so begeistert, wäre das Thema als Erfahrung abgehakt und die Gabel zurück gegangen. Macht mich fertig, jetzt die olle Lyrik in den Rahmen zu stecken.


----------



## crossboss (28. Mai 2015)

Ohh Shice..........5 m Roadgap ??


----------



## Nico Laus (29. Mai 2015)

Weißt ja...zur Eisdiele geroll. 
Ne, waren nur Einstellfahrten auf dem DH.


----------



## Stubenkueken (29. Mai 2015)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Ja, richtig bitter.
> 
> Hätte die Gabel mich in der kurzen Zeit, die sie funktioniert hat, nicht so begeistert, wäre das Thema als Erfahrung abgehakt und die Gabel zurück gegangen. Macht mich fertig, jetzt die olle Lyrik in den Rahmen zu stecken.


Ne Lyrik hab ich auch drin, allerdings mit fast Suspension druckstufen einheit u komplett neuer Abstimmung. Ist der Wahnsinn wie genial diese Gabel seid dem anspricht und alles wegbügelt.


----------



## basti_b (30. Mai 2015)

für die Shadow Plus Kupplung, war gebrochen. Und gleich noch eins als Ersatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (11. Juni 2015)

neues Pedal gegönnt.....öReverse Black One-Red .....309g


----------



## crossboss (12. Juni 2015)

legalize  mtb  bielfeld - Shirt in  _azur_ bestellt. 

MTB - Kampagne unter...........https://mtbbielefeld.wordpress.com/


----------



## chucki_bo (14. Juni 2015)

Post aus Schweden von Slik Graphics...

Blaue Decals für die REBA. 





Schwarz-weiß-blau ist unsre Welt .....


----------



## crossboss (18. Juni 2015)

Post aus USA............für die Bio-Waffe


----------



## balder (19. Juni 2015)

Meine neuen bremsen sind endlich da


----------



## Über (22. Juni 2015)

Moin,

habe auch mal was Neues


----------



## nippelspanner (4. August 2015)

Ich hab´s gewusst: Das Bike-Täufelchen in einem gewinnt IMMER...


----------



## kris. (4. August 2015)




----------



## crossboss (4. August 2015)

@nippelspanner
Wieso Teufelchen,..........ist das nicht Himmelblau 
_
 Oldshool-Olaf _alias _Acme_ fährt den _Mojo_ in pfeilgiftgrün.


----------



## Dennis32 (4. August 2015)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Ich hab´s gewusst: Das Bike-Täufelchen in einem gewinnt IMMER...


Banshee Rahmen zu verkaufen?? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (4. August 2015)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Banshee Rahmen zu verkaufen??



Leider "nein", die Mojo Sache hat sich zerschlagen.
Der Hinterbau des Rahmens war gerissen.


----------



## kris. (4. August 2015)

nicht glücklich geworden mit dem rune?
oder nur bock auf was neues?


----------



## nippelspanner (4. August 2015)

s. o.


----------



## crossboss (7. August 2015)

Tipp für volle Kontrolle....neu.

....Answer Moto Thread Grips


----------



## wolfi (7. August 2015)

Hey die sehen gut aus! Erinnern mich ans mopped 
Berichte mal demnächst. 
Gruß, wolfi


----------



## crossboss (8. August 2015)

wolfi schrieb:


> Hey die sehen gut aus! Erinnern mich ans mopped
> Berichte mal demnächst.
> Gruß, wolfi



Ja MC-yeah, habe ich auch gedach. Die Griffe habe ich jetzt  schon einige Male genutzt, sehr geiler Gripp für Hände in King Kong Format, allerdings nur mit Handschuhen. Da bei mit 125g recht leicht. Verbreitern erwünscht um 20 mm. Top Teile!

Gibt es z. B. bei berg ab sport.de


----------



## Leon96 (16. September 2015)

Carbon statt Kondition!


----------



## Berrrnd (16. September 2015)

stütze passt?


----------



## Leon96 (16. September 2015)

Ja, die neue passt. Auf den Millimeter! 
Aufm Foto ist aber noch die Alte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (16. September 2015)

dann mach doch mal ein aktuelles foto.


----------



## Leon96 (16. September 2015)

War gestern aufm Trail schon zu dunkel. War erst kurz vor 7 von der Arbeit zurück.
Aber morgen!


----------



## Deleted 175627 (27. September 2015)

Endlich ist er geliefert worden.Heute gleich mal in Braunlage umgeschnallt.


----------



## Amokles (28. September 2015)

was ist das?


----------



## crossboss (28. September 2015)

nen Rückenprotektorbag!


----------



## kris. (28. September 2015)

http://enduro-mtb.com/eurobike-2015-leatt-enduro-lite-rucksack-dbx-fullface/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Über (2. Oktober 2015)

Zwar noch nicht da aber bestellt ists


----------



## Dennis32 (15. Oktober 2015)

Mobil gesendet


----------



## nippelspanner (16. Oktober 2015)

...und ich dachte, Du wolltest in der kommenden Saison mehr Richtung CC-Race gehen...!


----------



## wolfi (16. Oktober 2015)

ist mit dem bike auf jedenfall ne aufgabe


----------



## Dennis32 (16. Oktober 2015)

Das Fanes wird zur cc waffe umgebaut 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## wolfi (16. Oktober 2015)

Ahhhh.... so wie ich es mit meinem sennes gemacht habe? (Leichte doppelbrücke und bald schlauchlos ;-) )


----------



## nippelspanner (16. Oktober 2015)

Kein Problem: Minions runter, Dackelschneider drauf und dann ab zum Frühjahrstraining nach Malle:
Kilometer reißen im Belgischen Kreisel.


----------



## Nico Laus (16. Oktober 2015)

Dennis, was ist denn da passiert? Jetzt wird vollgas-geballert.


----------



## Dennis32 (16. Oktober 2015)

Ja,  bereitet Freude! 

Das fanes soll nach und nach etwas abspecken, zb lyrik coil raus,  pike rein, leichte kurbel usw. 
Man(n) muss ja was zu Schrauben haben... 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## Über (17. Oktober 2015)

Heute Vormittag aufgebaut.
Morgen früh dann auf zur ersten Setuprunde 

Neu sind Rahmen:
Specialized Enduro S-Works 650b mit Öhlins Dämpfer und der neuen Commandpost
und Laufräder:
Roval Traverse Fattie SL (Carbon)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (17. Oktober 2015)

Sehr geiles Speci! 
Ui, du hast ja einen Öhlins Luftdämpfer! Sehr fett!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (19. Oktober 2015)

.


----------



## Über (19. Oktober 2015)

@-Kiwi- 
ja, auf den Dämpfer bin ich richtig gespannt.
Mal abwarten in wie weit er sich noch verändert, wenn er erstmal eingelaufen ist. Auf der ersten Fahrt am Wochenende war ich jedenfalls schon sehr begeistert.

Gruß
Über


----------



## wolfi (19. Oktober 2015)

nicht mehr ganz sooo neu... ich fahre den lrs nun schon seit einigen monaten und bin schwer begeistert:
dt-swiss spline eh1750 enduro: 1650g gewogen!!! und bisher nix passiert. weder im teuto noch im bikepark. noch nicht mal ne speiche gelockert! und ich bin ja nicht gerade mit helium gefüllt
so, nach der bewährungsprobe steht jetzt die umrüstung auf tubeless an!


----------



## Dennis32 (19. Oktober 2015)

1650 gr.  LRS an nem Sennes.  Puh 

Aber wenn er hält..... 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## wolfi (19. Oktober 2015)

Besser als der alte (sunringle). Der wird auch im dh gefahren.


----------



## Dennis32 (19. Oktober 2015)

Bin mal gespannt wie lange mein Sun ringle ADD expert im Torque hält...  :-/ 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## crossboss (27. Oktober 2015)




----------



## crossboss (29. Oktober 2015)

davon der Rocky Rahmen Instinkt BC im Sebstaufbau, schickt die Würfel in Rente,-)
shice ich freu mich so aufs Biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 175627 (31. Oktober 2015)

Winterzeit ist GATES Zahnriemenzeit.Umbauset 1x14 Rohloff


----------



## wosch (31. Oktober 2015)

delfinsurfer schrieb:


> Winterzeit ist GATES Zahnriemenzeit.Umbauset 1x14 Rohloff


Wo bleibt dein Bild vom fertigen Bike?!


----------



## criscross (31. Oktober 2015)

wosch schrieb:


> Wo bleibt dein Bild vom fertigen Bike?!


ja....genau....zeig her den Hobel


----------



## kris. (31. Oktober 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/owl-dein-e-bike-s-zeigs-e-her.441487/page-87#post-13339917


----------



## crossboss (8. November 2015)

Modell aus Vollcarbon fürs Rennrad


----------



## tommi101 (8. November 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> Modell aus Vollcarbon


Ohoh...da bekommt der Begriff "Eierfeile" mal wieder eine ernsthafte Bedeutung 
Jogi im Leichtbauwahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (8. November 2015)

kommt aber ans Koga Rennrad und berauf wird ja meist Wiegetritt gefahren


----------



## poekelz (8. November 2015)

Schande auf ein Haupt, den Klassiker mit einem Carbonsattel verschandeln?
...oder hast du noch nen Koga-Renner?


----------



## crossboss (9. November 2015)

yepp


----------



## Über (10. November 2015)

Neue Jacke für die kommende/ laufende Jahreszeit


----------



## crossboss (12. November 2015)

meine neue Biermarke-schmeckt total lecker!


----------



## nippelspanner (13. November 2015)

Glückwunsch zum CCDB. Das Ding ist der Hammer!
Schon das von Banshee empfohlene Base-Setup passte im Rune sehr gut.
Habe es im Laufe der Zeit nur ganz gering an meine Bedürfnisse angepasst.


----------



## crossboss (13. November 2015)

Merci Björn
Ja, muß echt zugeben, der Preis ist leider doch gerechtfertigt.
Hinten nun schluckfreudige 200mm sind für mich der Wahnsinn. Bei 14,2 KG! Am Woe im Wiehen ging es auch recht flott durch die Trails.  Was ne moderne Geo eben so ausmachen kann,-)

Leider passt der CCDB Inline nicht ins Rocky.


----------



## crossboss (17. November 2015)

Meine Frau Bettina hat nun auch  was neues im Stall;-)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und passend dazu ein kleines 29 Trailbike,-)


----------



## crossboss (8. Dezember 2015)

edit


----------



## Über (2. Januar 2016)

Frohes Neues 

Auch neu im Enduro:



 

Fox Float X2
Heute das erste Mal gerockt.
20 Abfahrten in Warstein zum Einstellen.
Macht richtig Laune der Dämpfer jnd ich freu mich wie ein Schneekönig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (7. Januar 2016)

edit


----------



## Stubenkueken (7. Januar 2016)




----------



## crossboss (7. Januar 2016)

edit


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Januar 2016)

sehr wahrscheinlich. es sei denn, jemand hat aus spaß an der freude absoluteBLACK daneben geschrieben.


----------



## Stubenkueken (7. Januar 2016)

Ja es ist ein absolute black... Bin es bis jetzt nur auf dem Hof gefahren macht aber alles nen ziemlich soliden Eindruck und im Vergleich zu sram ist Shimano für mich einfach besser. Bin gespannt wie sich die Gruppe aufm Trail macht. Hab das xt lnnenlager nur gegen ein Saint Innenlager ersetzt, ob es besser ist weiß ich nich aber es sieht auf jeden Fall geiler aus


----------



## crossboss (8. Januar 2016)

[
edit


----------



## crossboss (27. Januar 2016)

edit


----------



## criscross (27. Januar 2016)

das gibts hier doch auch in groß....mit Zahnriehmen Antrieb


----------



## crossboss (27. Januar 2016)

yepp-an der Ausstattung muß auch  noch etwas gefeilt werden;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 175627 (27. Januar 2016)

warum?

reicht doch zum anfangen völlig aus oder?


----------



## crossboss (28. Januar 2016)

edit


----------



## crossboss (28. Januar 2016)

edit


----------



## crossboss (29. Januar 2016)

böderweise hat der Bass Rahmen ne Haarriß an der Schwinge und muß leider wieder weg


----------



## MUD´doc (29. Januar 2016)

Schade 
Hab mich schon auf'n Aufbaufaden von dir gefreut. Gibt es keine Schwinge dafür zu organisieren? 
BTW Wie macht sich die Command Post?


----------



## crossboss (29. Januar 2016)

Commandpost funktionierte ebenfalls nicht sooo toll, meine  ich. Finde die Abstufung hakelig und sie hatte leider schon recht viel Spiel.  Durfte sie aber dann zurückgeben

Dafür fährt der Lüttje bald ebenfalls was von Rocky, passt eh besser zum Familienfuhrpark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (2. Februar 2016)

_*Rocky Mountain Old Slayer 2001*, Größe 37 , mit _ hi 125mm, vo 130mm, wird das neue Trail Projekt für Yannik (10) leichter Robuster Olshool Enduro Frame der 1. Generation


----------



## crossboss (5. Februar 2016)

somthing  for the rough tracks ...........!

Rocky Mountain Slayer 2012/  26 framekit in XL für Daddy


----------



## Xeleux (8. Februar 2016)

Mein neues Bike...


----------



## Über (9. Februar 2016)

Schaut gut aus, viel Spaß damit 
Was für eine Größe ist das?


----------



## Xeleux (9. Februar 2016)

Danke Danke... Ist ein 19 Zoll Rahmen!


----------



## kris. (9. Februar 2016)

Keep the rubber side down!


----------



## tmf_superhero (9. Februar 2016)

Über schrieb:


> Frohes Neues
> 
> Auch neu im Enduro:
> Anhang anzeigen 449319
> ...


Geiler Dämpfer. Ich hätte dazu eine Frage. Hast du einen speziellen Yoke für den X2 gekauft oder hast du den Fox Dämpfer extra anfertigen lassen ? Danke & Gruß


----------



## crossboss (9. Februar 2016)

jedenfalls hat er einen  Öhlins verkauft;-)


----------



## Über (9. Februar 2016)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Geiler Dämpfer. Ich hätte dazu eine Frage. Hast du einen speziellen Yoke für den X2 gekauft oder hast du den Fox Dämpfer extra anfertigen lassen ? Danke & Gruß




Hi,

ist der originale Yoke.
Der X2 wurde quasi fürs Enduro geboren 
Andere Aufnahme, interner Hub ist angepasst und Enduro-spezifisch abgestimmt.

Sieht dann so aus:





Bei ernsthaftem Interesse kann ich gerne einen Kontakt herstellen.

Gruß
Über


----------



## criscross (9. Februar 2016)

mein neues Trailbike für 2016


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (9. Februar 2016)

@Über : Interesse wäre da, allerdings nicht für das normale Enduro. Ich fahre das Enduro Evo 2014. Der Enduro EVO Dämpfer hat ja eine andere EBL (222x63) als der Dämpfer aus dem normalen Enduro (216x63).


----------



## Über (9. Februar 2016)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @Über : Interesse wäre da, allerdings nicht für das normale Enduro. Ich fahre das Enduro Evo 2014. Der Enduro EVO Dämpfer hat ja eine andere EBL (222x63) als der Dämpfer aus dem normalen Enduro (216x63).



EDIT 3:

Da es vll auch Andere interessiert dann doch hier, da die PN nicht funzt 


Also, UVP für den X2 liegt bei runden 750 Euronen.
Wenn du einen haben möchtest, dann frage ich bzgl der EBL an, sollte aber denke ich kein Problem darstellen.
Könntest (soweit es mit der Abmessung klar geht) den Dämpfer für glatte 700,-€ bekommen.
Neu, OVP, volle Garantie, Rechnung auf deinen Namen -> alles dabei

Gruß
Über


----------



## crossboss (10. Februar 2016)

vllt ja interessant für Speiseeisuser die auf der Suche nach Möglichkeiten sind;

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/02/10/standard-daempfer-in-specialized-enduro/


----------



## Über (10. Februar 2016)

Auch ein Update von mir
Für die "alten" 26er gibt es den X2 leider nicht in der entspr. Länge.
Möglich ists nur für die 650b und 29er

Gruß
Über


----------



## crossboss (4. März 2016)

Slayer brauchte nen angemessenen Dämpfer, Bos Kirk


----------



## the_Shot (5. März 2016)

Ich hab auch mal wieder ein bisschen was investiert.

Ne komische Laufradgröße, die passende Forke dazu, n leichterer Dämpfer und n längere Dämpferschlitten. 

Für die Style-Polizei, die Decals der Lyrik und die Griffe kommen noch in schwarz  






Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Laus (5. März 2016)

Ein paar Farbkleckse sind doch ganz nett.


----------



## -Kiwi- (6. März 2016)

Sehr geil, Sascha!
Gut gerüstet für die Saison. Viel Spaß mit dem Hobel!
...wieviel wiegt es jetzt?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## the_Shot (6. März 2016)

Danke Danke   Noch 13,39Kg, kommt aber noch ein Carbon Lenker und ein kürzerer Vorbau, da kann man nochmal ~170g abziehen  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (6. März 2016)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal wieder ein bisschen was investiert.
> 
> Ne komische Laufradgröße, ....



Nur vorne, also "scaled" oder beide LR in Hollandradgröße?


----------



## the_Shot (6. März 2016)

Kompletto 650B

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stubenkueken (16. März 2016)

Hier mal was aus meiner Werkstatt


----------



## 3rdNERD (18. März 2016)

Stubenkueken schrieb:


> Hier mal was aus meiner Werkstatt


Das will ich auch!


----------



## Stubenkueken (20. März 2016)

Ist ein Einzelstück


----------



## Dennis32 (21. März 2016)

So,  der Nachwuchs fängt jetzt auch mit dem Biken an. 

<3 





Mobil gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (29. März 2016)

Hey Dennis,
echt süß das Minibike-hat was knuffiges wie Ballonkunst eben


----------



## wiehenrenner (1. April 2016)

Mein neuer Kübel....


----------



## kris. (1. April 2016)

nice!


----------



## Nico Laus (1. April 2016)

Ach du Scheiße! Was für ein heißer Ofen. Glückwunsch! 

Welche Größe hast du genommen?


----------



## wiehenrenner (1. April 2016)

Danke Ron Ist nen M Rahmen. passt super. Habe heute nur ne ganz kleine Runde drehen können aber ich glaube es war eine gute Entscheidung


----------



## Nico Laus (1. April 2016)

470er Reach oder so!? Scharfes Gerät! Da stehe ich voll drauf. Übrigens geile Entwicklung vom kurzen Scott zum langen Mondraker.


----------



## wiehenrenner (1. April 2016)

Jo 472 kommt einem aber wegen dem Sitzwinkel und dem Kurzen Vorbau kaum so vor. Fährt sich irgendwie anders als alles was ich bis jetzt so hatte aber macht fun. Morgen weiss ich mehr..


----------



## lipmo51 (2. April 2016)

neue decals auf dem Rahmen,Gabel, Dämpfer.......


----------



## wiehenrenner (2. April 2016)

Schoenes Sportgerät..


----------



## kris. (2. April 2016)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> neue decals auf dem Rahmen,Gabel, Dämpfer.......



wird immer dunkler bei dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (2. April 2016)

das Teil war vorhin 100% black. Aber das sah dann komisch aus,ohne Kontrast


----------



## crossboss (7. April 2016)

gab nen kleines 42er Ritzel- und Dämpfer-Upgrade auf Manitou + nen 78er Race Face Prügel


----------



## 3rdNERD (9. April 2016)

crossboss schrieb:


> gab nen kleines 42er Ritzel- und Dämpfer-Upgrade auf Manitou + nen 78er Race Face Prügel


Macht 'nen schlanken Fuß das Teil


----------



## crossboss (9. April 2016)

man dankt


----------



## Juergen1963 (10. April 2016)

Im Markkauf Gadderbaum ( Artur Ladebeckstrasse) verticken sie gerade Contur Roam 2 cameras für 89€. Durchaus ein Schnäppchen.
Ich bin jetzt nicht so der Filmfreak, gekauft habe ich sie mir wegen der Serienbildfunktion aber auch die Videos finde ich für den Preis voll in Ordnung.  Ich hab mal ein Beispiel angehängt


----------



## JENSeits (11. April 2016)

Vor 2 Wochen gab es Crankbrothers Alles enduro.
Und fürs neue Rad kamen schonmal Odi Rogues  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 175627 (11. April 2016)

Vom Bikepark habe ich mich 2015 verabschiedet.Mein Kona wollte ich gern weiterfahren.Es wurde (für mich altersgemäß) auf ein Paul Bass Gedächnißtrailbike umgebaut.17,5 kilo alt auf lockere 13,5.


----------



## Amokles (12. April 2016)

Hope 175mm Kurbel mit 30er DM Kettenblatt + Hope 11Fach Kassette 10-44 
Ohne Foto: Hope Innenlager,XT 11Fach Schaltwerk, XT 11Fach Shifter, XT Kette,


----------



## Deleted 175627 (12. April 2016)

Super schön die Hope Sachen.
Aber sag mal,ist Kette noch zeitgemäß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amokles (12. April 2016)

delfinsurfer schrieb:


> Super schön die Hope Sachen.
> Aber sag mal,ist Kette noch zeitgemäß?




Ich hatte kurzeitig auch über einen Hyperantrieb nachgedacht, hab es dann aber wegen des hohen Wartungsaufwands doch wieder verworfen.


----------



## Amokles (17. April 2016)




----------



## kris. (17. April 2016)

ist doch gar nicht so weit vom Unwahrscheinlichkeits-Drive entfernt


----------



## Danimal (18. April 2016)

delfinsurfer schrieb:


> Vom Bikepark habe ich mich 2015 verabschiedet.Mein Kona wollte ich gern weiterfahren.Es wurde (für mich altersgemäß) auf ein Paul Bass Gedächnißtrailbike umgebaut.17,5 kilo alt auf lockere 13,5.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 482426



Wie lange soll das mit der Sattelposition gutgehen???


----------



## crossboss (18. April 2016)

Wohl etws knapp der frame...


----------



## Deleted 175627 (19. April 2016)

Danimal schrieb:


> Wie lange soll das mit der Sattelposition gutgehen???


Ich habe lebenslänglich gebucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (19. April 2016)

delfinsurfer schrieb:


> Ich habe lebenslänglich gebucht.


...einmal eine Bodenwelle ungünstig im sitzen mitnehmen und Deine Juwelen hängen an der gebrochenen Sattelklemme. Ichsachsjanur


----------



## Deleted 175627 (19. April 2016)

Danimal schrieb:


> ...einmal eine Bodenwelle ungünstig im sitzen mitnehmen und Deine Juwelen hängen an der gebrochenen Sattelklemme. Ichsachsjanur


Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.
Familienplanung abgeschlossen!


----------



## Stubenkueken (29. April 2016)

Heute war es endlich soweit, mein yt tues cf pro wurde geliefert. Ein Traum ist wahr geworden. Bald gehts dann los zum testride


----------



## Nico Laus (29. April 2016)

Schickes Gerät! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## 3rdNERD (30. April 2016)

Bildschön ... herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike und viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Stubenkueken (30. April 2016)

Danke danke euch. @ 3rdnerd: das könnte der große Bruder von deinem sein


----------



## 3rdNERD (30. April 2016)

Stubenkueken schrieb:


> Danke danke euch. @ 3rdnerd: das könnte der große Bruder von deinem sein


Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht  Genau so hätte ich es auch bestellt. Freu mich schon darauf das Teil irgendwann mal in natura zu sehen.


----------



## balder (2. Mai 2016)

Sehr geiles Rad. Würde es auch genau so kaufen. Welche Größe hat der Rahmen?


----------



## crossboss (3. Mai 2016)

hab mir  was neues für die _Pfoten _gegönnt. 

820er Renthal MC Bar fürs Bike;......... nein  nicht für mein neues Ebike, 

......für  den   4-Takter;-)


----------



## Stubenkueken (3. Mai 2016)

@balder  ist ein M Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stubenkueken (16. Mai 2016)

Hab mich ma endlich neu eingekleidet: Schuhe/Hose/2x Jersey/neckbrace... Und dann noch 2 Schlüssel Käfige  endlich ohne klimbimsel nachts nach Hause kommen


----------



## Mountain77 (17. Mai 2016)

Hast dich in WB eingedeckt?!


----------



## Stubenkueken (17. Mai 2016)

Jo war mal wieder nötig )


----------



## crossboss (18. Mai 2016)

Wibe Dirtmasters 2016 

new Stuff für den besten Contragrip am Bike 

Crank Bros. Mallet E electric blue 
(fürs _RMB Instinct)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_
+Oneal Sniper Gloves (30 € statt 39,90€)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



für unseren Junior gab es _den Kali Avatar DH
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Tier (19. Mai 2016)

Ich hab mir letztens nen Radträger fürs Auto gebaut. Befestigung erfolgt über die 20mm Steckachse; da wackelt nichts.






Ohne Bild:
Dichtmilch, Tubelessventile & Multitool (Topeak Hummer2)

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## 3rdNERD (20. Mai 2016)

Gefällt mir. Die Befestigung ist wie beim Thule Outride, da wackelt wirklich nichts. Nur musstest Du wahrscheinlich nicht erst minderwertiges Schraubenmaterial auswechseln


----------



## Tier (20. Mai 2016)

Thx. Da habe ich mir die Idee auch ausgeliehen. 
Das ganze ist aus verschweißtem Baustahl und ist mit zwei M10 8.8 Sechskantschrauben am Lichtbalken verschraubt, ich denke das sollte halten.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Mai 2016)

.


----------



## Dennis32 (20. Mai 2016)

Wer ist TÜV? 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aero9000 (28. Mai 2016)

Mein neues Spielzeug


----------



## chucki_bo (28. Mai 2016)

Saugeil. Wäre auch meine Wahl für nen neues Rad.


----------



## Nico Laus (28. Mai 2016)

...wenns nicht so klein wäre.


----------



## Aero9000 (28. Mai 2016)

Warum klein ?


----------



## crossboss (28. Mai 2016)

mein neuer Maxxis _Rekon _2,8 " 650B


----------



## Nico Laus (28. Mai 2016)

Aero9000 schrieb:


> Warum klein ?


Super geiles Bike, keine Frage!!!

Würde es selbst bestellen, wenn die Geometrie länger wäre. In L einen Reach von 445mm ist Jahr-2012-kurz. Bin halt auf den Geschmack von langen Bikes gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (30. Mai 2016)

Meine jeder hat so seinen Wohlfühlreach denke es wird inpunkto Racegeo oft viel zu "Lang" gemacht. eben nicht jeder will Rennen fahren, braucht nen 63er LW und nen 480er Reach. Mancher mag eben lieber ne verspielte + kompakte FR Geo. Ich auch


----------



## wiehenrenner (30. Mai 2016)

Langer Reach muss ja nicht unbedingt mit Rennen fahren zu tun haben. Ich habe 472er Reach bei Rahmengrösse M. 
Ich würde nie wieder was anderes fahren wollen, da die Geo einfach eine Menge Sicherheit verleiht.
Aber das ist ganz klar eine Sache des persönlichen Fahrstils.


----------



## Nico Laus (30. Mai 2016)

Ich bin da voll bei wiehenrenner. Schau mal hier, ein Foto von Steve Peat, der immer kleine Rahmen gefahren ist:





Stell dir unter ihm mal ein Bike vor, das um 1/3 länger wäre. Er hätte viel mehr Spielraum um in der Balance zu bleiben und stände noch relativ mittig auf dem Bike. Entsprechend besser wäre die Gewichtsverteilung auf die Federelemente und er wäre viel seltener in der Situation die Federgabel voll entlasten und den Dämpfer voll belasten zu müssen -> harmonischeres Setup möglich -> mehr Grip -> mehr Sicherheit.


----------



## crossboss (30. Mai 2016)

Verstehe;  ich fahre um die 453 mm, mit 40er Vorbau , am 29 Rocky bei xl. Zumindest mir gefällt  es. Und ich hab Rücken


----------



## 3rdNERD (30. Mai 2016)

Ohne den Glaubenskrieg über Geo's weiter anfeuern zu wollen: Ich hatte am Donnerstag eine witzige Begebenheit mit einem der Fahrer des EDC in Willingen. Habe ihn auf der Freeride getroffen und er fragte, ob er mal mein, nach neuerdings postuliertem Credo 'unfahrbar' kurzes 601 probieren könne - mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich nach über 2 Stunden schon recht nachdrücklich darum bitten musste, mein Radl wieder selbst fahren zu dürfen 

Muss ja nicht gleich ganz so kurz, wie das vom Steve sein


----------



## wiehenrenner (30. Mai 2016)

Das ist ja kein Glaubenskrieg sondern eher die persönliche Wahrnehmung. Fakt ist ich habe auf meine Hometrails alle Strava Zeiten mit dem neuen Rad sofort unterboten. Das muss bei anderen eh nicht so sein. 
P.S. ich habe festgestellt es gibt lange Bikes und es gibt Mondrakers...;-)


----------



## 3rdNERD (30. Mai 2016)




----------



## crossboss (3. Juni 2016)

Yaaaaa.....auch das internet ist nur ein Hype.

In  Freeride 1.2016 auf S. 54; steht ein recht eingänglicher  Kommentar, von _Dimitri Lehner,_ anlässlich eines weiteren Endurotests: 

"Sind wir alle Racer?"..........ff
Ich bin da ganz, ganz tief bei ihm!

Ich finde auch schön, das jeder auf seine persönliche Wahrnehmung achtet möglichst ohne Dogma und vor allem anderen *einfach nur Spaß beim Biken *hat!!!


----------



## Nico Laus (4. Juni 2016)

Sehr interessanter Artikel dazu: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/behind-the-bike-developing-the-xxl-santa-cruz-v10-2016.html


----------



## crossboss (5. Juni 2016)

Ich fahre ja im Grunde schon immer schnelle xll + xxl bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumpelchen (6. Juni 2016)

Jetzt bin ich auch mit 1 x 11 am Banshee unterwegs.
Mal schauen ob es mir taugt.


----------



## Über (6. Juni 2016)

Mit nem 32er oder 34er Blatt kommst du bei uns in OWL überall der Berg hoch und hast genug Druck auf schnellen Passagen.
Die Abstufung der 11-fach Sram Kassetten bietet dir auch immer die Wahl des richtigen Gangs.
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## balder (19. Juni 2016)

So habe auch mal etwas neues YT Tues 2.0 LTD Worldcup Edition. mit Lg1 Kefü und ohne Foto einen Rot eloxierten Rockerarm.


----------



## kris. (19. Juni 2016)

Viel vergnügen damit


----------



## 3rdNERD (19. Juni 2016)

Hey Marcel, das ist ja mal ein geiler Ersatz für das BigHit! Bist Du bald wieder fit?


----------



## balder (22. Juni 2016)

Habe ich mir auch gedacht. Aber das Biggi bekommt einen Ehrenplatz. Den Rahmen habe ich zu einem echt Super Kurs bekommen da konnte ich nit nein sagen. ER sieht, bis auf eine kleine Macke im Lack aus wie neu als hätte er noch nie nen Trail gesehen. Fit ist relativ Merke den Fuß halt immer mal wieder aber der Arzt hat mir mittlerweile das OK gegeben mit einer Sprunggelenkschiene zu fahren.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (25. Juni 2016)

Aus dem Angebot.Ganz schnell bestellt.Sollte meine "Alte mal brechen"


----------



## Deleted 175627 (1. Juli 2016)

Genau Richtig :Zur WM werden in Frankreich und Deutschland 26er Leichtbauteile günstig angeboten.
Herlich: VR: Alutech 30/36 +Maxxis2.7


----------



## chucki_bo (1. Juli 2016)

Welche WM??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (1. Juli 2016)

...und was ist an den abgebildeten Teile bitteschön LEICHT?


----------



## kris. (1. Juli 2016)

wasserbalett


----------



## Deleted 175627 (1. Juli 2016)

Die


chucki_bo schrieb:


> Welche WM??


Die Weltmeisterliche nartürlich.So lange gibt es 26er super Angebote.Wahnsinn.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (1. Juli 2016)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...und was ist an den abgebildeten Teile bitteschön LEICHT?


Einfach Alles,ausser der Preis.


----------



## chucki_bo (1. Juli 2016)

delfinsurfer schrieb:


> Die
> 
> Die Weltmeisterliche nartürlich.So lange gibt es 26er super Angebote.Wahnsinn.



Dieses Mal gibt's auf jeden Fall mal nen europäischen Sieger. England ist ja nun raus. Vielleicht ja sogar Deutschland,
nachdem wir vor 2 Jahren sogar Europameister geworden sind - oder ?


----------



## Deleted 175627 (1. Juli 2016)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...und was ist an den abgebildeten Teile bitteschön LEICHT?


Oh,sorry.hab vergessen zu erwähnen,das 500g eingespart wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Über (1. Juli 2016)

500g - was war denn da vorher für ein LR drin?


----------



## Deleted 175627 (2. Juli 2016)

Nach knapp drei Jahren ist mir die Luft ausgegangen.Coil günstig aus Luxenburg erhalten.
Morgen holt mich die Ü-50 zur Tour ab.Die kommen immer mit ihren Eisenschweinen.
Hab kein Bock mehr,immer Luft für die zu sein.


----------



## wosch (2. Juli 2016)

Da ist ja kaum noch Platz in der Gabel!
Hauptsache die Sattelstütze bricht nicht


----------



## Juergen1963 (6. September 2016)

Geht ja langsam auf den Herbst und die Schmoderzeit zu, und da ich bequem bin entfällt zukünftig die Kettenpflege ........

MI:TECH Tyke mit Riemen und Pinion P1.18 
Das Getriebe liegt schon bereit, hat aber blaue Deckel. 
Ich überlege noch ob ich das vorm Winter auf eine andere Farbe umbauen lasse.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (8. September 2016)

Ganz in meinem Sinne. Kette war letztes Jahundert.


----------



## crossboss (8. September 2016)

Nö


----------



## vocke1 (9. September 2016)

ja ne is klar und nen Zahnriehmen musse alle 100tkm wechseln,,,


----------



## Nico Laus (6. Oktober 2016)

Grabbelkiste mit feinstem Spielzeug


----------



## 3rdNERD (6. Oktober 2016)

Das löst bei mir sofort den 'haben wollen' Reflex aus


----------



## poekelz (13. Oktober 2016)

Nachdem ich am letzten Sonntag mein Hinterrad geschrottet hatte, gab's heute erstmal (mindestens) gleichwertigen Ersatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juergen1963 (13. November 2016)

Vieleicht für den einen oder anderen Interessant.
Ich hatte die Vyron für 319€ im Netz bestellt. Leichte Installation, schnell von Bike zu Bike umzubauen und für den Preis fand ich die ok.
Fazit für mich nach der ersten Runde im Hardtail, deutliche Einbußen bei der Fahrsicherheit.
- mit Handschuhen ist der kleine Knopf nicht sicher bedienbar.
- wenns ruppig wird und man auf den Trail schaut ist die Bedienung des Knopfes  sowieso Glücksache
- es gibt null feedback von den Bedienelementen ob man richtig gedrückt hat.
- ganz runter oder ganz hoch ist ok. Alles dazwischen ist fummelig.
- die Ant+ Verbindung und ein parallel betriebens Nokia Lumina stören sich.
  Ich muste mehrfach anhalten und die Stütze reseten.
  Solo betrieben machte die Stütze keine Probleme (Handy aus).

Aber die Warscheinlichkeit das man in ein Steilstück einfährt und die Stütze nicht richtig bedienen kann
(Handschuhe, ruppiger Untergrund) ist permanent vorhanden. Ich für meinen Teil muss den Trail gut kennen oder sehr vorrauschauend fahren um nicht noch mit der Bedienung beschäftig zu sein wenn man sich eigentlich  aufs fahren konzentrieren muss.
Ich werde die auf jeden Fall zurückschicken.


----------



## 3rdNERD (13. November 2016)

Hatte mir bei meinem Stunt Anfang September die Bremsen zerdengelt. Die XT waren mir mittlerweile ohnehin nicht mehr standfest genug. Das sind nun die neuen:


----------



## Nico Laus (19. November 2016)

Meine neue Baustelle. Noch Strippen ziehen, entlüften und Laufräder besorgen. Leider habe ich mich mit dem Laufradbauer in die Nesseln gesetzt. Seit 3 Monaten spärliche bis keine Kommunikation. Und falls doch was kommt, sind es Ausflüchte. Ich glaube die Kohle ist weg und da kommt nichts mehr.


----------



## kris. (19. November 2016)

schick! 

das mit dem lr-bauer ist aber ärgerlich. wer war´s?
ich bin mit meinem satz von nees-wheels sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Nico Laus (19. November 2016)

Ja danke, beim Nees werde ich es vielleicht versuchen. 
Habe bei Speer bestellt. Den kannte ich schon und war das letzte Mal sehr zufrieden. Dieses Mal kommt nichts bei rum. Er antwortet nicht und wenn man ihn dann mal an der Leitung hat, ist etwas nicht lieferbar, der Satz so gut wie fertig und geht nächste Woche raus, dann zieht er um, dann wieder Nabe nicht da....so geht es seit 3 Monaten und aktuell ist absolute Funkstille.


----------



## Über (19. November 2016)

Hab auch was Neues
Warte noch auf den Float X2, dann ists erstmal fertig.


----------



## kris. (19. November 2016)

Bunt ist das Leben...  

Oder meintest du die Beko Gefriertruhe?


----------



## Über (19. November 2016)

kris. schrieb:


> Bunt ist das Leben...
> 
> Oder meintest du die Beko Gefriertruhe?


Die Beko ist auch erst nen halbes Jahr alt


----------



## the_Shot (20. November 2016)

- neue Lyrik (nach Reklamation)
- neue XTR Trail Stopper (ebenfalls nach Rekla)
- neue gebrauchte Fatbar Lite Carbon






Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (20. November 2016)

the_Shot schrieb:


> - neue Lyrik (nach Reklamation)
> - neue XTR Trail Stopper (ebenfalls nach Rekla)
> - neue gebrauchte Fatbar Lite Carbon
> 
> ...


 
gabs auch ne neue Schulter dazu ?


----------



## the_Shot (20. November 2016)

Jau, die haben se mir im Gilead gebastelt [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Laus (20. November 2016)

Schicker Hobel! 

Darf ich fragen, warum du auf den Mavic LRS umgestiegen bist?


----------



## the_Shot (20. November 2016)

Thx. Weil ich 650B fahren wollte und die grad günstig verfügbar waren 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## kris. (20. November 2016)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Jau, die haben se mir im Gilead gebastelt [emoji23]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk



Hauptsache da kommt nicht auch ne Rekla ;-)


----------



## Nico Laus (20. November 2016)

Ach stimmt, du hattest vorher noch 26" drauf. Dachte es wären irgendwelche wichtigen hochtechnischen Gründe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (20. November 2016)

Nönö, alles nur trendhurerei [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ock (20. November 2016)

the_Shot schrieb:


> - neue Lyrik (nach Reklamation)
> - neue XTR Trail Stopper (ebenfalls nach Rekla)
> - neue gebrauchte Fatbar Lite Carbon
> 
> ...



Rekla = hab das was kaputt gemacht, einmal neu bitte. 

Bist wieder aufm Dampfer und bereit für die neue Saison?


----------



## the_Shot (20. November 2016)

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] naja, die Lyrik war eh am knacken und bei der XTR war der Druckpunkt am wandern. Ich hab mich erstmal nicht in die Serie eingeschrieben, aber ein zwei Rennen werde ich wohl bestreiten [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 3rdNERD (22. November 2016)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Jau, die haben se mir im Gilead gebastelt [emoji23]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


Gute Besserung! Schulter ist immer ätzend. Ich laboriere gerade an einer AC-Gelenksprengung rum.


----------



## the_Shot (22. November 2016)

Dankeschön, Dir auch [emoji111]Ich geb Dir Recht, absolut ätzend [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wosch (22. November 2016)

3rdNERD schrieb:


> Gute Besserung! Schulter ist immer ätzend. Ich laboriere gerade an einer AC-Gelenksprengung rum.


Gute Besserung auch von mir, hatte im letzten Jahr ebenfalls TossyIII. Der Fluch aller Spaß-Sportarten!


----------



## 3rdNERD (22. November 2016)

Danke Dir! Bei mir ist es nur Tossy II. Nervt trotzdem gewaltig. Bei Dir mittlerweile wieder ok?


----------



## wosch (23. November 2016)

3rdNERD schrieb:


> Danke Dir! Bei mir ist es nur Tossy II. Nervt trotzdem gewaltig. Bei Dir mittlerweile wieder ok?


Alles wieder gut. Allerdings habe ich vor Stürzen mehr Angst als vorher. Das stört den Flow.


----------



## 3rdNERD (23. November 2016)

@wosch Dass bei Dir wieder alles ok ist, macht mir etwas Mut. Aber in der Tat, die Angst vor Stürzen steigt und hemmt. Zuvor hatte ich vermutlich zu wenig Angst vor Stürzen, weil's bislang immer glimpflich ausgegangen ist.
@the_Shot Hoffe, bei Dir ist auch alles wieder in Ordnung ist, oder zumindest sich ein positiver Heilungsverlauf abzeichnet.

Wir können ja mal eine 'ich hab' Schulter'-Rekonvaleszenz-Ausfahrt machen, so als aktiver Selbsthilfegruppenansatz


----------



## 3rdNERD (30. November 2016)

So, habe nun die Bremsen montiert und bereits getestet. Mittlerweile frage ich mich, wie ich vorher mit den XT klargekommen bin  Die Contec Bremsscheiben funktionieren erstaunlich gut mit der Code.




 


 

Gleichzeitig habe ich mir vorne mal den neuen Maxxis Minion DHR II im 2.8er Plus-Format installiert. Maxxis-typisch baut er in 2.8" gerade mal so breit, wie der Magic Mary als 2.5er.



 

Und so wundert es nicht, dass er noch ausreichend Platz in der Gabel hat.



 

Bei einem Ausritt am Sonntag, hat er sich auf nassen, hängenden Wurzeln recht gut geschlagen - aber erst nach deutlicher Reduzierung des Luftdrucks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3rdNERD (1. Dezember 2016)

Und 'ne Putzhilfe gab's auch noch ... durfte sich gleich heute beweisen. Für den seit Sonntag eingetrockneten Schlamm und Dreck, hat's locker gereicht.


----------



## poekelz (29. Dezember 2016)

..hat´s hier keine Weihnachtsgeschenke gegeben?


----------



## Dennis32 (29. Dezember 2016)

Doch doch... [emoji1] 

Neuer Lenker und Vorbau. 

Lyrik coil gegen Pike rct3 solo air getauscht. 
(auf dem Bild noch nicht umgebaut) 

Mal gerade so ~	650-700 gramm gespart [emoji4] 










Mobil gesendet


----------



## 3rdNERD (29. Dezember 2016)

Bei mir hat's auch ein wenig gegeben. Einen Trinkrucksack und neue Pedale.

Hier das Evoc Trinksystem. Ich habe mir noch einen Rückenprotektor für Motorradjacken besorgt und diesen zurechtgeschnibbelt, damit er perfekt in den Rucksack passt. Kostet mich knapp 0.5 Liter an Trinkvolumen, aber für den geplanten Einsatzzweck kann ich das verschmerzen -> kurze Freeride-Einsätze, bei denen ich etwas pedalieren muss, oder auch gemäßigte Bikeparkeinsätze. Das Teil ist superflach und liegt schön dicht am Körper.
 

Bei den Pedalen, wollte ich endlich mal schwarze Pedale haben und es sind erstaunlicherweise nicht die guten NumberNine geworden, sondern äußerst preiswerte TAQ-Pro PE61. Immer noch leicht genug (371g, gewogen) und haben neben einer angenehmen Größe auch komplett durchgeschraubte PIN's, Mal sehen, ob die taugen ...
 
Ich tu mal noch Foto, wenn verbaut


----------



## Nico Laus (29. Dezember 2016)

3rdNERD schrieb:


> Und 'ne Putzhilfe gab's auch noch ... durfte sich gleich heute beweisen. Für den seit Sonntag eingetrockneten Schlamm und Dreck, hat's locker gereicht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 551226


Wie heißt das Gerät? Taugt es was?


----------



## 3rdNERD (29. Dezember 2016)

Das Teil heißt Aqua2Go Pro. Diese Version hat einen 20 Liter Wassertank und kann mit Akku oder via Zigarettenanzünder vom PKW betrieben werden. Der Akku ist im Lieferumfang enthalten und liefert Energie für gut 2 Tankfüllungen. Ich persönlich brauche eine komplette Tankfüllung für mein Rad nach einem amtlichen Schlammritt. Andere sagen, sie könnten mit einer Tankfüllung mindestens 2 Räder reinigen.

Der Akku kann zudem als LED Taschenlampe und als PowerBank für USB-Geräte genutzt werden. Verarbeitung ist ok - aber kein Vergleich mit z.B. Gardena-Gartengerätschaften. Dennoch, ich bin sehr zufrieden. Der Druck ist völlig ausreichend, auch für hartnäckigen Schmutz, und schont die Lager. Wasserstrahl kann ausreichend dosiert werden. Ich würde es definitiv wieder kaufen.

Sowohl der Akku, als auch die Pumpeneinheit, lassen sich herausnehmen. Die Pumpe kann man zudem auch ohne den Tank mit einem normalen Gartenschlauch betreiben.

Sowas Ähnliches gibt es auch von anderen Anbietern für ca. 50-70 Öre weniger. Diese bieten allerdings keinen Akkubetrieb. Ich habe fast ein ganzes Jahr mit mir gehadert, ob ich so ein - wie ich dachte - 'Luxusspielzeug' benötige. Nun bin ich froh, dass ich es habe, weil es ungemein praktisch ist.


----------



## Thomas B. (29. Dezember 2016)

Bei mir gab es auch etwas Neues, und zwar die Umrüstung auf SRAM 1x11: 




Mehr Bilder gibt es in diesem Album:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/83276


----------



## poekelz (29. Dezember 2016)

Ui, da habe ich ja was losgetreten - tolle Sachen habt ihr bekommen (oder selbst gegönnt).

Ich hab von der Schwiegermama einen neuen Deuter Transalpine 25 Rucksack bekommen (der auch zum Wandern taugt) und noch eine isolierte Trinkflasche für´s RR.


----------



## crossboss (4. Januar 2017)

Gab bei uns nen neuen Gruppensticker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (4. Januar 2017)

crossboss schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 561054 Gab bei uns nen Gruppensticker


Geil [emoji1] 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## Über (4. Januar 2017)

Der Weihnachtsmann war dieses Jahr schon November vorbeigekommen und hat ne Eagle XX1 und einen neuen Rahmen gebracht 
Die passenden Decals für die Gabel gabs bei Slik Graphics.


----------



## Über (7. Januar 2017)

Der Fox-Nachtsmann war nochmal da
X2 fürs Enduro❤


----------



## Danimal (10. Januar 2017)

3rdNERD schrieb:


> So, habe nun die Bremsen montiert und bereits getestet. Mittlerweile frage ich mich, wie ich vorher mit den XT klargekommen bin  Die Contec Bremsscheiben funktionieren erstaunlich gut mit der Code.



Hi, das ist jetzt ja schon eine Weile her. Hast Du Erfahrungswerte mit den Contec-Scheiben? Taugen die?


----------



## 3rdNERD (11. Januar 2017)

Danimal schrieb:


> Hi, das ist jetzt ja schon eine Weile her. Hast Du Erfahrungswerte mit den Contec-Scheiben? Taugen die?


Bin verletzungsbedingt noch nicht so viel gefahren, wie ich eigentlich wollte und hatte zwischenzeitlich ein paar Bedenken bekommen. Es stellte sich aber heraus, dass ich noch nicht ordentlich eingebremst hatte. Das fiel allerdings erst in einem längeren Wurzelsteilhang auf. Also, bislang alles bestens. Der finale Härtetest kommt dann im Bikepark: den ganzen Tag staubiges Highspeedgeballer mit häufig schleifender Bremse bei sommerlichen Temperaturen


----------



## Stubenkueken (5. Februar 2017)

Jetzt den kleinen Bruder mit ins Haus geholt und macht Mega Laune. Capra cf pro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (6. Februar 2017)

Fette Geräte


----------



## JENSeits (31. März 2017)

... die dümmste Idee des Jahres!





Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## poekelz (3. April 2017)

Solche Nummern entstehen für gewöhnlich immer in geselliger Runde, irgendwo zwischen dem 10. und 20. Bier  - COOL, wenn man´s dann auch durchzieht - Respekt!


----------



## JENSeits (3. April 2017)

Wir haben es in kleiner Runde in der Schule abgemacht - das kommt dem schon sehr Nahe  
Mal sehen wie weit wir kommen 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 3rdNERD (3. April 2017)

Danimal schrieb:


> Hi, das ist jetzt ja schon eine Weile her. Hast Du Erfahrungswerte mit den Contec-Scheiben? Taugen die?


So, nach zwei aufeinanderfolgenden Tagen Bikeparkgeballer kann ich nun sagen: die Contec Bremsscheiben taugen richtig gut. Kein bisschen verzogen. Und die Code war ja ohnehin über jeden Zweifel erhaben ... was sich auch bestätigte


----------



## kris. (3. April 2017)

poekelz schrieb:


> ... in geselliger Runde, irgendwo zwischen dem 10. und 20. Bier  ...





JENSeits schrieb:


> ...in kleiner Runde in der Schule abgemacht ...



das schliesst sich ja nicht unbedingt gegenseitig aus!


----------



## JENSeits (3. April 2017)

Offiziell fliegen wir direkt aus dem Bildungsgang wenn wir auch nur eine Kiste bier auf den Parkplatz stellen würden .... [emoji41][emoji16] 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## crossboss (5. April 2017)

Auch wenn kein Fahrrad......aber es fährt und hat Räder ...

......oder man meldet sich in Bierlaune mit den Kumpels bei ner Enduro Rally, in Rumänien  an.... Gruppe : "Endurious Basterts".......motorisiert......

übrigens habe da etwas altes (21 Jahre) das sich ebenfalls lange schon "Enduro" schimpft .....mancher kennt den Oldtimer aus der Jugend oder vom Papi.....XR 600 R von Honda ...die Legende lebt ,-)

 

 
Meine Zuwachs seit 3 Wochen gerade frisch restauriert und absolut topfit!

Radeln gehe ich manchmal natürlich auch.....


----------



## Deleted 175627 (9. Juni 2017)




----------



## basti_b (5. Dezember 2020)

Nach fast 7 Jahren Trek Superfly ist heute endlich (vor 101 Tag bestellt) endlich mein neues Supercaliber angekommen. 


Lieferzeit waren bei Bestellung 100 Tage. Von daher war das ne Punktlandung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (10. Dezember 2020)

Schickes Teil! Die Laufräder fahre ich in meinem SC - hast Du den Freilauf mal abgezogen? Man kann dort drei oder sechs Sperrklinken verbauen, manche Naben werden nur mit 3 Sperrklinken ausgeliefert. Man hat dann entweder 54 oder 108 Rastpunkte. Mehr Sperrklinken => geilerer Sound.


----------



## basti_b (25. Dezember 2020)

Ja ist der 108 Rapid Drive. 
ich muss mich allerdings erst mal dran gewöhnen. Mein Superfly war da angenehm leiser aber klingt schon gut


----------



## crossboss (19. November 2021)




----------

